
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (October 2018) - whoishiring
Please state the job location and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, include ONSITE.<p>Please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards. Only one post per company, please. If it
isn&#x27;t a household name, explain what your company does.<p>Commenters: please don&#x27;t reply to job posts to complain about
something. It&#x27;s off topic here.<p>To search the thread, try kennytilton&#x27;s <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;</a>,
gadogado&#x27;s <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;</a>, or kristopolous&#x27; console script
at <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519</a>.<p>Did you know? There are actually three regular hiring threads. The other two:<p>- Who wants to be hired? <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18113146" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18113146</a><p>- Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18113145" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18113145</a>
======
baspland
Signal | SF or Remote (US only) | Full-Time |
[https://signal.org](https://signal.org)

Signal is making private communication simple. As an Open Source project
supported by grants and donations, Signal can put users first. There are no
ads, no affiliate marketers, no creepy tracking. Just open technology for a
fast, simple, and secure messaging experience. We design open protocols,
develop Open Source software, and give it away for free.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/signal](https://www.keyvalues.com/signal)

Here are our open roles:

\- Server Developer:
[https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues](https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Android Developer:
[https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues](https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Desktop Developer (Web Developer):
[https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues](https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues)

\- iOS Developer:
[https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues](https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: iOS team: Swift & Objective-C. Android team: Java. Desktop team:
Electron, web stack (js, css, etc.). Server team: Java, AWS, devops.

Workwithus@signal.org

~~~
nullz3r0
Don't think I am qualified enough to apply to this job. I just wanted to say I
appreciate your company and product so much. I have been trying and
successfully converted 22 people from whatsApp and IOS messaging to use signal
and they really enjoy the app. I wish you guys the best

~~~
mevile
> Don't think I am qualified enough to apply to this job.

Don't let you be the judge of that, let them. People frequently knock
themselves down for no reason. If you're interested apply, if they're not
interested maybe you'll know what you can work on to improve yourself. Maybe
though they think you can be part of their team.

------
namrata13
Coinbase | Payments Engineering | San Francisco, Chicago, London | Full-time |
Onsite

At Coinbase (YC S12), our vision is to bring more innovation, efficiency, and
equality of opportunity to the world by building an open financial system.

We’re looking for people to join our Payments Engineering team. Payments team
is one of the most mission-critical engineering teams at Coinbase and is in
charge of connecting our products with a wide variety of blockchain networks
in a reliable, secure, and extensible way. In this role, you’ll be at the
center of the team that connects the world’s largest crypto exchange to new
assets and integrate new fiat payment rails to the Coinbase platform.

Questions or want to say hi? Reach out to us directly:
namrata.ganatra+hn@coinbase.com

Here are some projects that you will be working on:

1)Integrating with cutting-edge Blockchain networks to add new Crypto assets
on the platform

2) Scaling our real-time payments-processing platform that millions of users
across the world rely on every day.

3) Building microservices for transactions processing and integrating with
payment processors for international expansion

4) Implement self-correcting and fault-tolerant systems to provide reliability
over unreliable providers.

5) Provide real-time balances and positions for accounts on the Coinbase
platform

Tech Stack: Ruby, Rust, Java, GoLang, Postgres, Distributed systems, MongoDB,
Redis, Docker

Apply for openings here
[https://coinbase.com/careers](https://coinbase.com/careers) or Reach out to
us directly at namrata.ganatra+hn@coinbase.com

~~~
zquestz
Coinbase employee here. I have to say it is an amazing place to work. Tons of
incredibly talented people, and a mission I can really get behind. If anyone
wants more details, feel free to reach out. =)

~~~
RomanPushkin
What do you think about this [https://user-
images.githubusercontent.com/1477672/46359595-6...](https://user-
images.githubusercontent.com/1477672/46359595-67f18480-c61e-11e8-9e40-46470cdf0010.png)
?

I mean, from employee perspective, capitalization is going down, lots of
uncertainty, what's you selling point considering information above?

------
cirwin
Superhuman | Fullstack Engineer & Lead Designer | Early-Stage | Full-time |
San Francisco | Onsite | $125-160k + equity

• Product: The fastest email experience in the world for web & mobile.
Beautiful, powerful, and programmable.

• Why: 1 billion people spend 3hrs+ per day on email. They deserve superpowers
that augments their productivity and capabilities.

• Traction: Most wanted product on Product Hunt. 85k+ on our waitlist. Beloved
by users
([https://twitter.com/SuperhumanCo/timelines/91127886321634099...](https://twitter.com/SuperhumanCo/timelines/911278863216340992))

• $15M+ Funding: First Round Capital, Sam Altman @ YC, and the CEO/Founders of
Stripe, GitHub, Reddit, Gmail, Intercom, AngelList, Ripple, and Dribbble

• Web Stack: Javascript, React.js, Go

• Values: Create Delight + Be Brilliant + Be Swift

==20 Person Team==

Founders of Rapportive (YC'10, acq by LinkedIn) and LiveRamp (acq for $310M),
and previously built products at Apple, Facebook, Flipboard, Google, LinkedIn,
Meraki, Zynga.

==Interview==

Phone call / coffee [1 hr] >> In-person [3 hrs] >> Onsite w/team [half-to-full
day]

==Contact==

conrad@superhuman.com | More info:
[https://superhuman.com/jobs](https://superhuman.com/jobs)

– Conrad Irwin, Co-Founder & CTO

~~~
rweichler
Came across Superhuman from the May “Who’s Hiring?” post. Currently on the iOS
team. Just wanted to say you’ll learn a lot working here. Not just with
engineering, but with product and growth as well.

~~~
gigatexal
Any use for backend devs or is it a shop where everyone is an engineer and the
division of labor is not in title but on what you're working on at any given
moment?

~~~
cirwin
I’d be open to talking through a backend-focused role, though because we run a
search engine and sql database in the browser realistically we end up doing
most of the traditionally ‘backend’ work (like search and storage) in the
clients.

That said we do have a go backend that doesn’t have a full time owner just
now.

~~~
gigatexal
I'll send you an email in the morning. I was wondering how your email service
was so friggin' fast -- doing a lot of that client side makes sense.

~~~
gigatexal
Email sent.

------
dborzov
Huawei Canada | Software Engineers | Waterloo, Ontario, Canada | ONSITE |
FULL-TIME/ INTERN

Huawei is kickstarting a team to build the tech stack that will power the next
generation of the internet. Our goal is to identify and foster disrupting and
revolutionary technologies in network protocols and blockchain/Merkle DAG
things.

In the spirit of Bell Labs in its best years, we will focus on pursuits that
may pay off only in longer term. We are offering the best of the both worlds:
creative freedom of academic research/a startup and the capacity to turn a
proof-of-concept into a product capable of seeing mainstream adoption.

Most of our work will be open source. Here are some of the open source
projects we are contributing to (that hopefully shows the scope of our
interests):

\- webassembly.org

\- kolmoblocks.org

\- github.com/ipfs

\- github.com/libp2p

What we offer:

\- compensation levels at the top quartile of the market & benefits

\- creative freedom to work on your own proposals, and to turn them into fully
funded company's projects (if the team sees it as promising)

\- most of our work is open source

\- intellectually challenging and creative work at the cutting edge of
computer science, not another CRUD app

Things we appreciate in the applicants (the list is ||, not &&):

\- folks with the history of open source contributions

\- a background in distributed systems, compilers or video codecs

\- background in adjacent academic careers in STEM such as math, physics etc

\- Please mention potatoes in your response to indicate that you have read the
position's description

To apply, if you have any questions, or just want to say hi, please email us
at: dmitry.borzov@huawei.com Thanks!

~~~
___cs____
Do you welcome international candidates who are willing to/ or in the process
of moving to Canada ?

~~~
dborzov
unfortunately, we can't assist with visas/work permits at this point for these
specific positions

------
doh
Pex | Senior JavaScript Engineer | Downtown, Los Angeles | REMOTE or ONSITE,
FULL-TIME | Salary $110k+ & Equity | [https://pex.com](https://pex.com)

Pex is an audio-visual reverse search engine, that uses the content as a base
for its search (think of Google Image Search). We operate at a pretty large
scale with some fun stack
([https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/06/22/video-
search...](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/06/22/video-search-with-
rasty-turek/)).

We're looking for senior front-end developers experienced with React.

For remote, we have strong preference for US timezone. For onsite, we offer 30
days of paid vacation, fully covered health benefits (gold/platinum plan),
commuter benefits, cover costs of visiting conferences, and more.

If you want to learn more, reach out directly to me at r@pex.com

~~~
RussianCow
> For remote, we have strong preference for US timezone. For onsite, we offer
> 30 days of paid vacation, fully covered health benefits (gold/platinum
> plan), commuter benefits, cover costs of visiting conferences, and more.

Does this imply that remote employees do not get any of these benefits? Or am
I just reading it incorrectly?

~~~
doh
We do offer some of the same things, mostly around vacation time. The rest is
just simple not possible. We're trying to see if we can do more direct hiring,
but for that we need to grow the remote team more for it to make sense.

~~~
mcpeepants
Interesting - could you elaborate on why it's "not possible"? Sounds like you
want to access to a broader pool of talented candidates without compensating
them fairly. At least that's the impression I'm getting.

If you are open to remote _contractors_ I suggest being more explicit about
that.

~~~
doh
Why would you think we're not compensating them fairly?

There are many challenges to hire people in other states, even more in other
countries. Too much for a small company to deal with.

------
yegg
DuckDuckGo - we're looking for candidates that are excited to join us in
raising the standard of trust online (all positions remote):

DuckDuckGo | Senior Mobile Application Developer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Senior Product Designer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Senior Frontend Engineer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Senior Site Reliability Engineer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Senior Backend Engineer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

The above positions are up at
[https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/) where you can
apply directly. In addition, these positions are going up soon:

DuckDuckGo | Senior Manager of Growth | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Finance Director | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Technical Recruiter | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

If they are not up within a couple of weeks, please feel free to reach out to
me directly about them: yegg at duckduckgo.com. In addition, we will be
soonish opening an exec position:

DuckDuckGo | Head of Product Marketing | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

If you think you might be right for that position (previous product marketing
experience for a major privacy/security brand required), then please reach out
to me directly.

~~~
ssoroka
Perl is an interesting choice. Any talk of moving to something modern, like Go
(or is that blasphemous :D )?

~~~
codyb
Perl is notorious for being great for text parsing which seems relevant to a
search engines needs. I've heard good things about the newest versions of Perl
but have not played with them at all.

------
bqe
Patreon | Security Engineers | ONSITE SF or NYC (Remote considered for senior
candidates) | Full time

Patreon is a membership platform gets creators paid. Fans send their favorite
creators (think podcasts, YouTubers, musicians) money every month to get
exclusive content. Join our security team at a company that puts security as
one of its core differentiators.

We have two open roles:

Application Security Engineer

* Build tooling to eliminate bug classes

* Consult with engineers to design secure systems

* Develop training to teach engineers how to write secure code

* Great for a security-minded senior software engineer to move to security

[https://grnh.se/d73658fd1](https://grnh.se/d73658fd1)

Security Operations Engineer

* Build security monitoring, detection, and alerting infrastructure

* Design secure first building blocks for our engineers

* Great role for someone in devops/SRE looking to move into security

[https://grnh.se/44bdef481](https://grnh.se/44bdef481)

Or email security -at- patreon.com.

------
joeduffy
Pulumi | Developer Advocate, Software Engineers | Seattle, WA or Remote (US) |
Full Time | [https://pulumi.io](https://pulumi.io)

Pulumi is a VC funded open source cloud company in Seattle, WA. Pulumi lets
you write infrastructure as code in your favorite language (Go, JavaScript,
TypeScript, Python, ...), and supports many clouds (AWS, Azure, GCP,
Kubernetes, ...). We have a complementary SaaS product that helps with
continuous deployment and management of your cloud apps and infrastructure.

The heart of the system -- the engine and its providers -- is written in Go,
but being a multi-language system, we all program in many languages regularly.
The SaaS product is a modern Angular app written in TypeScript. Our team is a
unique combination of language and cloud geeks, and after just launching out
of stealth, we are growing in all areas of the company.

More info at
[https://www.pulumi.com/careers/](https://www.pulumi.com/careers/) or just
email jobs@pulumi.com.

~~~
swozey
The pulumi toolchain is fascinating and as a k8s eng I'm watching it like a
hawk. Great work. Kubespy, too!

------
jsm
Blue Canvas | Sr. Engineer | San Francisco or Remote | ~$100-120k + equity

Blue Canvas ([https://bluecanvas.io/](https://bluecanvas.io/)) is a source
control product for the Salesforce developer ecosystem.

We've built a hosted service with automatic source control that "just works",
and modern tools to review and deploy updates. We are in a growing,
opportunity-rich enterprise market: For every $1 paid to Salesforce, $3 more
are spent on customizing it.

Looking for a Python, Go or Node developer to join our 3 person team.

So far we have hired slowly because we believe in maintaining high-revenue per
employee. We admire companies like Basecamp, Mailchimp and Atlassian. We are
funded by customer revenue and Indie.vc
([http://www.indie.vc/](http://www.indie.vc/)).

Our stack is primarily Python and Go (Node.js developers interested in
learning Go should also apply). You’ll get to work directly with the CTO on
important technology decisions.

Email team@bluecanvas.io if you're interested. No recruiters please.

~~~
redhale
Looks like a cool product! Just wanted to let you know that you have a typo on
your home page in this sentence:

"We remove manual steps by automating declarative commits and connect your
source control and CI process so your Git repo [is] never out of sync with
your orgs."

------
nicolaso
Rigetti computing | infrastructure and technical operations engineer |
Berkeley, CA | ONSITE | Full-time

Quantum Cloud Services is the only quantum-first cloud computing platform.
With QCS, for the first time, quantum processors are tightly integrated with
classical computing infrastructure to deliver the application-level
performance needed to achieve quantum advantage.

Join us and help us build our platform !

The Infrastructure Engineer will be responsible for building, upgrading, and
operating Rigetti’s core server infrastructure. As a member of the
Infrastructure team, you will be responsible for the vital systems that power
all aspects of our business. This is a role for the highly-skilled and
experienced IT/technology generalist.

[https://jobs.lever.co/rigetti/a5262cf7-b858-4d98-96bd-0b31a1...](https://jobs.lever.co/rigetti/a5262cf7-b858-4d98-96bd-0b31a19e36fb)

The Technical Operations Team (TechOps) at Rigetti Computing is responsible
for developing the world's most advanced automated monitoring and control
systems for remote management of dilution refrigeration, controls electronics
and facilities of Rigetti’s Quantum Cloud Services.

[https://jobs.lever.co/rigetti/7afe44d4-a821-45a8-ae75-4d1ddd...](https://jobs.lever.co/rigetti/7afe44d4-a821-45a8-ae75-4d1dddcf844b)

------
bbhughes12
DRW | Chicago, IL | Onsite | Full-Time | drw.com

DRW is a diversified, technology-led principal trading firm. We trade our own
capital at our own risk, across a broad range of asset classes, instruments
and strategies, in markets around the world. As the markets have evolved over
the past 25 years, so has DRW – growing to include real estate,
cryptocurrencies, venture capital and several industry acquisitions.

We are currently hiring for the following positions:

Senior Software Engineer (Ruby/Clojure):
[https://grnh.se/yft7ukd41](https://grnh.se/yft7ukd41)

Software Engineer, Business Software Services:
[https://grnh.se/8dd1efdc1](https://grnh.se/8dd1efdc1)

Senior Software Engineer, Trading Infrastructure:
[https://grnh.se/84uasxgv1](https://grnh.se/84uasxgv1)

Senior Software Engineer, Cryptocurrency:
[https://grnh.se/744cc3021](https://grnh.se/744cc3021)

Software Engineer (Python):
[https://grnh.se/856951f51](https://grnh.se/856951f51)

Senior Software Engineer, Options Trading System:
[https://grnh.se/12f497e71](https://grnh.se/12f497e71)

Check out our website to learn more: www.drw.com!

~~~
thrw1
Do you sponsor visas ?

------
betsie8larkin
HoneyLove | Head of Engineering, Head of Marketing | San Francisco, CA |
$150k-$190k + equity

HoneyLove (honeylove.co) is a YC and VC-funded fashion startup. We launched
our online store in July 2018, and have generated over $1MM in sales in our
first quarter. We are profitable and were chosen by Techcrunch as one of the
top 10 companies from our Demo Day
([https://goo.gl/sFmycn](https://goo.gl/sFmycn)).

To manage our fast growth, we are looking to add two senior members to our
team:

Head of Engineering: [https://goo.gl/y8sNj8](https://goo.gl/y8sNj8) Head of
Marketing: [https://goo.gl/DLLVt7](https://goo.gl/DLLVt7)

Additionally, we're always looking for amazing customer support agents as
well: [https://goo.gl/TYjk5e](https://goo.gl/TYjk5e)

Let's chat! I am Betsie Larkin, and you can reach me at careers@honeylove.co.

------
weixiyen
Sleeper | SF Bay Area | Onsite | Backend (Elixir/Cassandra) | Full-time |
$125K-$225K + equity | [https://sleeper.app/jobs](https://sleeper.app/jobs)

Sleeper is a messenger platform for sports fans.

Families, friends, and co-workers use our apps to compete with each other in
fantasy leagues, with chat being the primarily activity.

Our mission is to bring existing groups of people closer together through
sports. We recently closed our Series A, backed by Tier 1 VCs.

There’s a lot of interesting problems to solve in scalability, data integrity,
optimization, and more. Elixir / Cassandra knowledge is not a prerequisite. We
also contribute to open source:
[https://hex.pm/packages/snowflake](https://hex.pm/packages/snowflake),
[https://hex.pm/packages/triton](https://hex.pm/packages/triton).

Our interview process is straightforward and does not include any
whiteboarding. It’s a phone call (20 min), a take-home challenge in the
comfort of your own home (2 hours), and an on-site chat about systems
architecture + lunch with team (2 hours).

If that interests you, please email weixi@sleeper.app.

~~~
nikhilmore54
Is it open for non US candidates? What about visa sponsorship?

------
cldwalker
ReifyHealth | Full-time Software Engineer, Data Engineer, Engineering Manager
| Boston | ONSITE, REMOTE (U.S.) | $100-150K + equity

Hi. We are building clinical trial software that makes a difference in
people's lives. Clinical trials are slow, unpredictable and expensive and we
aim to improve this for everyone's benefit. We have multiple apps in
production and have plenty of interesting features coming up. We care about
building meaningful products, providing delightful user experiences and
actively listening to our users with the goal of continuous improvement. We
actively use, contribute to and author open source libraries. We care about
having a good remote culture and bring remoters in quarterly.

We are hiring for four positions (full stack developers feel free to apply to
Frontend and Backend positions):

* Senior Data Engineer: Kafka, PostgreSQL, Clojure - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/258735ad-71d0-4ebe-b551-fb...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/258735ad-71d0-4ebe-b551-fbbcf2f3213c?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

* Engineering Manager ($100-160K): [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/a9f1ad89-11f3-43aa-b94a-bc...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/a9f1ad89-11f3-43aa-b94a-bce4662cc9b2?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

* Junior to Senior Frontend Engineer: HTML, CSS, ReactJS, ClojureScript - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11e7f5a8b78f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

* Junior to Senior Backend Engineer: ClojureScript, Clojure, PostgreSQL - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06e19f5939a2?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

We value diversity and believe the unique contributions each of us brings
drives our success. If this sounds exciting, we'd love to hear from you!

~~~
blandflakes
Reify was very pleasant to interview with.

------
Sikul
Discord | Senior Engineers | San Francisco | ONSITE

Discord is building a platform dedicated to connecting people through games.
We grew from 45 million to 150 million users in the last year. We have over 20
million daily active users and that number is growing every day. Discord is
just 3 years old.

We're hiring senior engineers in the key roles of backend, native, data
science, and data infrastructure. Join an amazing team solving interesting
scaling problems and creating next generation features.
[https://discordapp.com/jobs](https://discordapp.com/jobs)

Tech: Rust, Elixir/Erlang, React, Javascript, Python, Go, C++, Cassandra, GCP

Engineering blog:
[https://blog.discordapp.com/tagged/engineering](https://blog.discordapp.com/tagged/engineering)

Feel free to message us directly at jobs@discordapp.com.

~~~
ieatfries
waiting for the day you have new grad roles. I've been checking everyday for 1
year, sad.

------
patrickm1
ProxyCrawl startup 100% remote | Ruby, Node, Go, Technical Support | 100%
remote | Full-time only | Competitive salaries depending on role and
experience (ranging $60k - $140k)

At ProxyCrawl we care about data, all our team loves the freedom that the
internet gives to access anything at any time and that's what we want to share
and provide to the world.

Internet should be open and accessible for everyone.

Current job positions:

\- Remote Ruby engineer

\- Remote Go engineer (2-3 years experience)

\- Remote Node engineer

\- Remote technical support

Check full list here: [https://proxycrawl.com/about-
us#jobs](https://proxycrawl.com/about-us#jobs)

All our team is remote and from different countries and timezones.

Please email your resume plus some work you've done to us at jobs [at]
proxycrawl.com

------
grownseed
United Nations Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs (UNOCHA) |
Full Stack JS Developer | Full-time | REMOTE

Within the Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs (OCHA), the
Programme Support Branch (PSB) is responsible for helping OCHA country offices
and humanitarian partners implement the Humanitarian Programme Cycle (HPC).
PSB, in partnership with OCHA’s Information Services Branch (ISB) is currently
developing the suite of information services which support the HPC. This
includes online database applications for the administration of systems such
as those for the Financial Tracking Service (FTS) and the Online Projects
System (OPS); as well as new online systems to facilitate the creation,
management and monitoring of humanitarian response plans (HRPs). These are
being built on technologies including PostgreSQL, Node.js and AngularJS.

For more details and to apply, please see:
[https://jobs.unops.org/pages/viewvacancy/VADetails.aspx?id=1...](https://jobs.unops.org/pages/viewvacancy/VADetails.aspx?id=16444#5)

------
crenwick
Spyce ([https://spyce.com](https://spyce.com)) | Boston, MA | Software
Engineers | Full-time | Onsite

At Spyce, we believe we can leverage state of the art technology to make
delicious, healthy food more affordable.

This year we launched our first restaurant in the heart of downtown Boston
([https://youtu.be/rfMZfxgbuCw](https://youtu.be/rfMZfxgbuCw)). Now we are
ready to grow our team, our technology, and our locations.

Though our robot hardware and food get all the attention, software is a
critical part of our success and we need your help programming our PLCs, core
restaurant system (Python), web interfaces (Javascript and Elm), self-order
kiosks, inventory system (Python and Elixir), and mobile apps.

We're currently hiring for the following positions:

\- Robotic Applications Engineer

\- Frontend Applications Engineer

\- Backend Applications Engineer

You can see more details and apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/spyce](https://jobs.lever.co/spyce)

------
ActionBastard
Streamlabs | Full-time | Vancouver/SF | Onsite | VISA

Streamlabs is looking to hire Senior C++ engineer; C++/Computer Vision
engineer, Full stack devs and more | $70-$120K+ plus equity plus
bonuses/benefits

\- What: make tools for live streamers who broadcast on Twitch/YouTube/Mixer
(core business today)

\- Mission: enable creators turn their passion into a business

\- Results: used by 70% of Twitch streamers; paid out $260M to streamers since
inception and >$100M in 2017; audience reach over 100M

\- Details on roles, culture, funding, stack and more
[https://gist.github.com/george731/53d7edfb01cfb25bc15494d852...](https://gist.github.com/george731/53d7edfb01cfb25bc15494d8521aed98)

\- Process: take home problem -> google hangouts or on site -> offer (we will
move quickly and will do our best to not waste your time)

\- Visa: will sponsor

\- Contact: careers@streamlabs.com (Please tell them Karl sent you!)

\- Please do reach out and ask questions. We aim to answer within 24hrs

~~~
saadq
This post says that you're hiring Full stack devs, but there don't seem to be
any any full-stack positions available in the angel.co list of jobs.

------
gtaylor
Reddit | Senior Site Reliability Engineer, Infrastructure | SF | Full Time |
ONSITE or REMOTE (US-based only)

“The front page of the internet," Reddit brings over 330 million people
together each month through their common interests, inviting them to share,
vote, comment, and create across thousands of communities.

The Infrastructure team is looking for additional help in building out our
internal, Kubernetes-based Infrastructure Product (more here:
[https://www.slideshare.net/GregoryTaylor11/develop-deploy-
an...](https://www.slideshare.net/GregoryTaylor11/develop-deploy-and-operate-
services-at-reddit-scale-oscon-2018)). This is a great opportunity to come in
and help re-define how we develop, deploy, and operate services at one of the
world's most trafficked web properties.

We're in particular need of senior-level Site Reliability Engineers. You'll be
spending lots of time working with/automating/improving Kubernetes and
advising other teams on building high-traffic, highly reliable services.

This position is on-site in SF (re-lo offered) or remote (US only). Happy to
answer questions (greg.taylor+hn@reddit.com)!

Apply here: [https://grnh.se/93eec9c21](https://grnh.se/93eec9c21)

~~~
beautybasics
Hi Greg,

Do you have dev roles with remote option?

------
anurag
Render ([https://render.com](https://render.com)) | San Francisco, CA |
Software Engineers and Designers | Full-time | All visas except new H-1Bs |
Onsite

When deploying applications in production, developers are forced to pick
between two extremes: expensive yet simplistic platforms like Heroku, or
complicated, do-it-all-yourself services like AWS. By contrast, Render makes
it easy to get up and running quickly but also allows applications to scale
and increase in complexity over time, preventing a transition to DIY
infrastructure.

Our goal is to completely free up developers and teams from managing
infrastructure. This will ultimately improve all software and enable entirely
new classes of applications.

We're building products that abstract over complexity and minimize cognitive
overhead for our users. This requires careful thought, high creativity and a
deep understanding of application requirements in production. Our stack is
React, GraphQL, Go, Kubernetes and Postgres, but we don't require prior
experience with any of them. We're looking for people with high integrity, low
ego, and an insatiable drive to learn.

We're serving live applications in production and building our founding
engineering and design teams in SF. The company is backed by the same
investors behind Airbnb, Snap, and Stripe, as well as the former CTOs of
VMware and Dropbox.

I'm the founder and would love to hear from you if this sounds interesting.
You can apply here: [https://render.com/jobs](https://render.com/jobs)

~~~
200px
What are the examples of new visas that you can sponsor?

I thought H-1B was the only way to immigrate to the US for work? There is L1
but L1 requires the employee to be working for the foreign office of the US
company for at least a year before he/she can be issued L1.

So which are the visas you are sponsoring when you say "all visas except new
H-1Bs"?

~~~
anurag
We can sponsor H-1B transfers, TN visas for Canada/Mexico citizens (we did
this for Render's first engineer), H-1B1 visas for Singapore citizens, and
pretty much any other work visa that's not a new H-1B. If you're on an OPT, we
will file a new H-1B for you because you're already here.

We will eventually grow out of this constraint, but it's personally
frustrating because my own first job out of college was on an H-1B visa.

------
andoma
Lookback | Devops | Remote | Full-time

Lookback is a cashflow positive, remote first, tech SaaS startup from
Stockholm, with headquarters in Palo Alto. We are growing and now we need a
hands-on operations person capable of working in a devops organization to help
us figure out how to move forward.

This is a senior role. Basically, what we need you to help us figure out, and
do, is:

* Improve and maintain our hosting environment on AWS.

* Work methodically with monitoring, alerting, logging and analytics

* Work with developers to improve shipping culture and tooling.

To to be able to do this, we think you should have solid experience in at
least Linux, AWS and Docker, or similar technologies (…and tell us about that
super important thing that we don’t even know about yet). Also you’ll need
curiosity and a genuine drive to keep developing and improving our systems.

Nothing is on fire, few things are set in stone, so this is a great
opportunity for someone who knows what they are doing to come in and show us
how it is done.

We offer competitive salaries, stock options and benefits.

We have a small but highly competent team of engineers and a hands-off
management culture. And we love building tech.

The position will be based remote in Europe or North America.

Apply here:
[https://lookback.io/jobs/devops/](https://lookback.io/jobs/devops/)

~~~
samstave
Really interested in this position. Sent resume.

Thanks

~~~
gigatexal
Good luck!

------
seangarita
Loxo | Full Stack Engineer | Denver / Boulder, CO | ONSITE or REMOTE | Full-
time | $70K-$150K + Equity

Loxo is the next generation hiring platform.

Executive search firms, staffing agencies, and other recruiting teams use Loxo
to find the right talent, anywhere in the world. We are working on becoming a
data-first recruiting platform by using machine intelligence to help empower
recruiters to sift through millions of candidates (Loxo AI) with the most up
to date information (Loxo Connect).

If helping people reach their fullest potential by empowering recruiters to
look through the true pool of talent interests you, please email
sebastian@loxo.co

------
chriswu222
LoanStreet | Senior FrontEnd & Fullstack Engineers | NYC Series A Startup |
100K - $150K | Equity | [https://www.loan-street.com](https://www.loan-
street.com) THE COMPANY:

At LoanStreet, we’re building a platform that makes the sophisticated process
of lending into an intuitive and delightful experience. We help Credit Unions,
Banks, and other lenders originate, syndicate, and manage loans. LoanStreet
not only benefits lenders and their borrowers, but also brings transparency
and stability to the lending industry. We are determined to transform lending
in America.

Please contact careers@loan-street.com to apply.

ROLES:

Senior FrontEnd & Fullstack Engineers:

We are seeking to grow a team of engineers with the vision to build a powerful
platform and the talent to do it the right way. Currently, we're a small team
of 6 full-time engineers, and as one of the early members you will have a
significant voice in both engineering and the company as a whole.

This type of platform is sophisticated with technical requirements spanning a
broad variety of disciplines. There are already hundreds of millions of
dollars flowing across the platform, with billions anticipated. It’s an
exciting time to join and we are looking for brilliant people to share that
excitement with us!

Key Technologies: React, GraphQL, Flow, Python, Django, Docker, AWS

    
    
      *	Preferably 6 or more years web development experience
      *	Place great value in testing and writing readable, maintainable code 
      *	Understand the complexities of developing and maintaining production software
      *	Strong disposition towards collaboration and communication 
      *	Analytical and skilled at deductive reasoning
      *	Intellectually curious and willing to voice opinions and support them

------
cloudhead
Monadic | Software Engineer | Berlin | Remote OK | Full-time |
[http://oscoin.io](http://oscoin.io)

We're looking to hire a software engineer to work in Haskell on distributed
systems, networking and consensus to build a decentralized platform for open-
source collaboration and incentivization. Our salary is a flat EUR 100K. We're
a team of 10, based in Berlin and well funded.

More information on the job here:
[http://oscoin.io/jobs.html](http://oscoin.io/jobs.html)

Thanks!

------
njwi332
Amazon Web Services - Redshift | Sydney Australia | Full-time | Onsite,
relocation covered

Tech stack: primarily Java and Ruby

I'm not sure if the big tech co's are allowed to post here. I'm a hiring
manager for AWS in Sydney, growing my team here in Sydney. More information on
the role is available on the public listing here:
[https://amazon.jobs/en/jobs/715276/software-development-
engi...](https://amazon.jobs/en/jobs/715276/software-development-engineer-aws-
redshift)

If interested, feel free to apply through the above link or reach out to me at
nawil at amazon dot com if you'd like to chat about the role.

------
exod40
Emerald | Cambridge, MA | Software Engineer / Machine Learning Researcher |
Onsite | [https://www.emeraldinno.com](https://www.emeraldinno.com)

Emerald is an MIT spin-off founded by CSAIL faculty and researchers to
fundamentally change the way health is monitored in the home. With simply a
sensor that hangs on the wall and sends custom Wi-Fi like signals, and
advanced machine learning that analyzes the interactions between the signals
and people moving in the environment, Emerald can accurately determine a
variety of health metrics - gait, falls, daily activities, and even breathing
and heart rate. We have partnerships with several doctors and pharma
companies, and have already deployed our systems in over 200 homes.

Based on award winning research from Prof. Dina Katabi’s lab (check out her
TED talk:
[https://www.ted.com/talks/dina_katabi_a_new_way_to_monitor_v...](https://www.ted.com/talks/dina_katabi_a_new_way_to_monitor_vital_signs_that_can_see_through_walls?language=en)),
the technology has garnered significant public interest, including a
presentation to President Obama in the White House, a Big Bang Theory Episode,
and press coverage on BBC, CNN, and a variety of other outlets. We’re looking
for amazing, motivated technical talent to join our small but high-powered
team as we take Emerald to the next level.

We are searching for Systems Software Engineers and Applied Machine Learning
Researchers! Email us at jobs@emeraldinno.com, if you are interested.

------
SpotHeroHiring
SpotHero | Chicago, IL | [http://spothero.com](http://spothero.com) SpotHero
is changing parking, and our tools will redefine the transportation industry.
With over a million cars parked, fast growth, and solid funding
([https://angel.co/spothero](https://angel.co/spothero)), SpotHero offers
countless ways to make an impact on the company and your career. iOS Developer
- [https://spothero.com/careers/88318](https://spothero.com/careers/88318)
(Chicago or remote)

iOS Developer -
[https://spothero.com/careers/88318](https://spothero.com/careers/88318)
(Chicago or remote)

Senior Data Scientist -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1319299](https://spothero.com/careers/1319299)
(Chicago)

Senior Engineer, Operator -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1135073](https://spothero.com/careers/1135073)
(Chicago or remote)

Staff Software Developer in Test -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1283388](https://spothero.com/careers/1283388)

To apply, please email your resume to jobs@spothero.com. Include any GitHub
account, LinkedIn profile, and any project that you’re particularly proud of.
We love seeing work that others loved working on.

------
llambda
Curology | San Francisco, CA | DevOps and Data Engineers | $130k-$175k | FULL-
TIME | ONSITE | [https://curology.com](https://curology.com)

ABOUT US: Curology is a telemedicine startup focused on making dermatology
accessible to everyone. We're growing quickly—300% in the past year alone—and
creating excitement by helping real people see life-changing improvements in
their skin.

HIRING: We're looking for talented devops and data engineers to lead
development of our infrastructure and data engineering efforts. There are a
lot of interesting and challenging problems to solve for both roles--scaling
and privacy are top-of-mind.

BENEFITS: Relocation, competitive salary, meaningful equity, free food, health
insurance, open vacation policy

These are two separate roles and the details of each can be found on
AngelList:

DevOps - [https://angel.co/curology/jobs/424386-devops-
engineer](https://angel.co/curology/jobs/424386-devops-engineer)

Data Engineer - [https://angel.co/curology/jobs/426336-data-
engineer](https://angel.co/curology/jobs/426336-data-engineer)

Apply via AngelList or shoot me an email: max+hn@curology.com (please include
"Who is hiring" in your subject line).

------
juli1pb
Twitter | Software engineer OR Network Engineer for infrastructure services |
SFO, NYC, Boulder | Full-time |
[http://www.twitter.com](http://www.twitter.com)

Twitter’s real-time ecosystem operates at massive scale. We are looking for
engineers who can harness this data through beautiful, simple tools and
services. We serve a diverse and growing set of customers who rely on you and
your team to help them be more efficient and effective in their jobs. You will
be responsible for crafting and building tools and systems, enabling actions
on the core infrastructure components, which deliver billions of tweets and
support 300M+ users.

What you’ll do:

Design scalable solutions that enable simple and elegant management and
implementation of complex infrastructure systems. Implement software in a
reliable and sustainable manner. Support and maintain your software systems to
ensure a high quality customer experience. Collaborate with, learn from, and
mentor teammates.

Apply here for software engineer: [https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-
twitter/201808/senio...](https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-
twitter/201808/senior-software-engineer-infrastructure-management-
services.html)

Apply here for network engineer: [https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-
twitter/201809/senio...](https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-
twitter/201809/senior-network-tools-developer-infrastructure-management.html)

------
samgrice
Guardian Angel | United Kingdom (London or Edinburgh are preferred) | Full-
time | $45k-$80k + 1-10% equity.

Hi HN, I am the founder of Guardian Angel. We just finished Ignite, one of the
UK's leading accelerators. We have also just raised a large pre-seed round and
looking to build a passionate tech team. We are a small company, with a
massive vision.

After losing my mother in a car accident I was exposed to how the funeral and
end of life planning industries have yet to see the digital revolution, we
want to change that. If you love solving tough programming challenges and
avoiding organizational politics this might be the job for you.

We either looking for: Senior dev looking for 1-2 days a week as acting CTO
until we find our feet. Senior dev looking to jump into startup life and focus
on this product full time and get us to where we need to be.

[https://angel.co/guardian-angel-1/jobs/405457-lead-
developer...](https://angel.co/guardian-angel-1/jobs/405457-lead-developer-
cto-funded-start-up)

For the right candidate, this will evolve into a co-founder position. We have
built the base product in Laravel, but the hire can choose the direction.

In an age where technology giants are dramatically changing the entire
landscape of our lives, those dealing with death have sat on the sideline. We
aim to positively disrupt the industry, making things like life insurance and
funeral plans easier to assemble. www.guardianangel.network .

Let me know if you are interested sam@guardianangel.network

------
usdsgov
United States Digital Service | Senior Software Engineers, Senior Site
Reliability Engineers, Senior Designers, and more! | Washington, DC | ONSITE
[https://www.usds.gov/](https://www.usds.gov/)

The best of technology. The best of government. And we want you. We're looking
for the most tenacious designers, software engineers, product managers, and
more, who are committed to untangling, rewiring and redesigning critical
government services. You'll join a team of the most talented technologists
from across the private sector and government. No government resume required!
We work on some of the biggest issues affecting the American people there are,
immigration, veterans service, students, health care, and more. We're
especially looking for talented senior engineers to join us to help shift move
government tech in the right direction.

See one of our Reports to Congress for examples of what you could be working
on:

[https://www.usds.gov/report-to-
congress/2017/07/](https://www.usds.gov/report-to-congress/2017/07/)

Apply here:

[https://www.usds.gov/join](https://www.usds.gov/join)

~~~
Hydraulix989
How closely does USDS work with the IRS?

~~~
Matt_Cutts
We've done projects with them in the past, but we don't currently have an
ongoing engagement with them.

------
okhan
Instructure | Salt Lake City, Seattle, Chicago, Philadelphia | ONSITE |
[https://instructure.com/](https://instructure.com/) Help us build open-source
software for education:
[http://code.instructure.com/](http://code.instructure.com/)

We're hiring for a range of engineering roles. See here for the list of open
positions: [https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-via=IQ-
V_FRhae&team=...](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-via=IQ-
V_FRhae&team=Engineering)

Our main stack is Ruby on Rails + React, but we also work with Go, Clojure,
Scala, Node and other technologies. We have plenty of hard engineering
problems for you to sink your teeth into, and many opportunities to learn!

Our culture is engineering-driven and work-from-home-friendly. Great benefits
(including unlimited vacation) and competitive salary.

Feel free to email me at okhan(at)instructure(dot)com if you have any
questions (I am an engineer not a recruiter - to apply you'll have to go
through the lever job board). Note that we do not currently hire remote
engineers outside the US.

~~~
gravyboat
I don't think saying "work from home friendly" is very honest. I applied for
the Seattle DevOps position (which is still open months later), and was told
I'd have to work from the office because that's how the teams worked in that
location. So the Seattle office is not remote/wfh friendly at all.

------
a_metaphor
Cruise Automation | Data Engineers, Infrastructure Engineers, Engineering
Managers | San Francisco | ONSITE

We're the driverless car company.

We believe in improving people’s lives by making transportation safer, more
accessible, and more convenient. We’re building the world’s most advanced
software to fuel the driverless cars that safely connect people to the places,
things, and experiences they care about.

We seek and embrace diversity in all of its forms. We continuously push
ourselves to think differently and take ownership wherever it's needed. This
is a place for dreamers and doers to succeed. If you share our passion for
achieving what some say is impossible, join us.

[https://getcruise.com/careers](https://getcruise.com/careers)

Visa Sponsorship: We can transfer visas

Contact: Anthony@getcruise.com

------
leilatophat
Top Hat | Software Engineers | Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE Full-time

We are hiring for a variety of development roles including: DevOps Engineer,
Sr Platform Developer, Sr Android, and Full-stack Web (Python, Django,
Javascript, React.js/Flux, AWS, Ansible; recently we’ve been practicing
Continuous Deployment on Lambda). Salary range based on experience from $80K
to $120K.

Top Hat helps professors make every lecture count by transforming mobile
devices into powerful engagement tools, inside and outside the classroom.
Recently, Top Hat has been building out interactive textbooks and creating a
way for professors to collaborate on authoring new content and sharing it
through our marketplace.

We have a great dev culture and some really cool problems to work on!
[https://sites.google.com/tophatmonocle.com/engineeringattoph...](https://sites.google.com/tophatmonocle.com/engineeringattophat/home)

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/tophat/?lever-origin=applied&lever-
sou...](https://jobs.lever.co/tophat/?lever-origin=applied&lever-
source%5B0%5D=HN&department=Engineering)

------
adam-p
Psiphon | Senior Software Engineer | [https://psiphon.ca](https://psiphon.ca)
| Toronto, Canada | Full-time | ONSITE

Psiphon Inc. is looking for experienced software developers to join our
Toronto team.

= What we do =

We develop and operate Psiphon, an Internet censorship circumvention network
that helps millions of people in freedom-restricted countries access
uncensored Internet every day. We work at the leading edge of circumvention
technology, where the latest network protocol and endpoint obfuscation
research is rapidly deployed into production around the world.

Our tasks include censorship technology research, server and client software
development, and operation of a dynamic, global network of thousands of proxy
servers.

We’re a small team looking for skilled and enthusiastic people to join us. We
offer great compensation and benefits and flexible work arrangements.

= Tech stack =

Much of our system is open source, check it out at
[https://bitbucket.org/psiphon/psiphon-circumvention-
system](https://bitbucket.org/psiphon/psiphon-circumvention-system) and
[https://github.com/Psiphon-Labs/psiphon-tunnel-
core](https://github.com/Psiphon-Labs/psiphon-tunnel-core) We use Java
(Android app), Obj-C (iOS app), C++ (Windows app), Go (cross-platform core
client and server), Python/JavaScript/C/shell script (server-side stack),
ElasticSearch/Logstash/Kibana (stats), and more.

= Contact =

Send resume to: info+hn@psiphon.ca

------
stmw
Commure, Inc. | San Francisco, CA (also Montreal, Boston) | Rust Engineer |
Fulltime | ONSITE

We are a stealth startup working to fix the software doctors use. If you have
seen what physicians have to put up with, it's a bad version of the 90s, and
makes medical care worse and more expensive for everyone. We are a group of
previously successful engineers and entrepreneurs (MIT, Dartmouth, Datapower,
Stripe, Twitter, Salesforce, etc) and senior doctors (Johns Hopkins, UCSF,
etc) who are determined to finally fix this. Compensation: market salary &
equity -- we are well funded by top-tier VCs.

Stack: includes Rust, React and Node. In addition to building our back end in
Rust, we are also be solving some very interesting problems in the areas of
data processing, high-speed APIs, customizabe UX frameworks and fine-grained
privacy for healthcare data.

Please email jobs@commure.com and mention "[hnrust]" in the subject line.
Other positions available: \- Senior Front End Engineer (React Native, React)
\- Senior Security Engineer (please use [hnfe] or [hnse] in subject line for
the above).

Locations: San Francisco, Montreal or Boston; sorry, no distributed/remote
option at the moment.

------
eperfa
AImotive | Research Engineers/Scientists - Planning, Control, Sensor Fusion,
AI, Image Processing | Budapest, Hungary (EU) | ONSITE |
[https://aimotive.com/](https://aimotive.com/)

AImotive is the largest independent team in the world working towards fully
self-driving car technology. Our unique toolset is engineered to answer all
the challenges of autonomous mobility, powered by advanced artificial
intelligence, simulation technology, and supporting hardware architectures.
This complex approach to self-driving car technology allows our team to
develop systems quickly in the safest possible way.

Our team currently has over 200 members. The company has offices in Helsinki
Finland; Mountain View, California; and Tokyo, Japan. The bulk of our
development happens at our headquarters in Budapest, where a team of 140
highly skilled engineers spearheads our efforts. Among them are over thirty
specialized artificial intelligence researchers, while 20+ members of our team
hold PhDs.

We are looking for experienced researchers and developers for a variety of
roles, including Research Engineers and Scientist in Planning and Decision
Making, Control, Sensor Fusion, AI and Image Processing among others. We have
cars on the road on two continents, ongoing projects with major car
manufacturers and Tier1s and a really motivated team, which is still small
enough that you can make a great impact. Budapest is a great place to live and
superb connections to the rest of Europe make it easy to explore the whole
continent.

See all open positions & apply here: [https://aimotive.com/career/open-
positions/](https://aimotive.com/career/open-positions/) or reach out to
jobs@aimotive.com if you have any questions.

------
arthurk
Omise | DevOps/Blockchain Engineer | Bangkok | Full-time | Onsite

We're building a new cryptocurrency exchange (GO.EXCHANGE) and are looking for
a DevOps Engineer with focus on managing cryptocurrency nodes: adding and
deploying new nodes, developing services to interact with the node API layers,
and ensuring high availability of the nodes. Experience with Ethereum
(geth/parity) is preferred.

Our tech stack is Kubernetes (GKE) for infrastructure and Elixir for the
microservices. It's a relatively new project with a small team and definitely
a lot of fun.

More info: [https://omise.breezy.hr/p/516eeb08dbdf-go-exchange-
blockchai...](https://omise.breezy.hr/p/516eeb08dbdf-go-exchange-blockchain-
engineer)

There are also other jobs for GO.EXCHANGE on
[https://www.omise.co/careers](https://www.omise.co/careers) (Front End
Developer, Software Developer, Community Manager, ...).

You can apply on the job posting page. If there are any questions feel free to
contact me at arthur@omise.co

------
atonse
KZN Consulting | Full-Stack, Backend, and Frontend Engineers | ONSITE (DC
Metro) or REMOTE | Contract Only

We are a consulting and bootstrapped SaaS firm that’s launched products with
paying customers. Our mission is to build smarter, real-time, and blazing fast
solutions for our customers in the research space, academia, and local
government.

Backend Engineers

Our backend stack uses Elixir, Postgres, PostGIS, and is hosted on AWS.

We are ramping up to build a heavy GIS component to our application using
PostGIS, and some smart task routing and scheduling functionality. We are
looking for Elixir developers, or other developers interested in doing Elixir
full-time, to help build out the common underlying engines for our products,
as well as to support some of our consulting clients part time.

Frontend (and Mobile) Engineers

Our frontend stack uses EmberJS, and our mobile stack uses React Native.
Experience with either a huge plus.

* EmberJS experience a bonus * Experience with a client-side Javascript framework (React, React-Native, Vue, or Angular)

Must-Have

* Extensive programming experience (web development using an MVC framework) * Desire to learn Elixir and functional programming * Innate curiosity and a hunger to learn new domains * Ability to easily switch between domains (like: software that does project management, software that does alerting, and GIS software) * Enjoy solving problems for under-served industries

Bonus Experience * Experience with Elixir or other functional programming
language like F#, Erlang * Devops experience with Terraform or other Hashicorp
stack * Experience with Ember.JS * Experience with React Native

Email us at people AT kznconsulting.com for more details.

------
chloe-
GitLab | Engineering and Non-Engineering Roles | Remote Only | Full-time |
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

We're currently hiring site reliability engineers, product managers, marketing
roles, developers, federal sales roles, director level positions, and more;
see [https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/).

We're a remote only company so everyone can participate and contribute
equally. GitLab Community Edition is an open-source Ruby on Rails project with
over 1000 contributors.

~~~
ahel
Do all sw dev position require Ruby on Rails production experience?

~~~
Abdur91
Is there any position @gitLab related to python?

~~~
dsumenkovic
Hello, Community Advocate at GitLab here. Have you checked out this position?
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/apply/?gh_jid=4101613002](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/apply/?gh_jid=4101613002).
Feel free to read more on
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

------
jhirshman
Uncountable | San Francisco (Onsite) | Full Stack / Front End, Machine
Learning, Enterprise Sales
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)
Uncountable accelerates the innovation of the world’s largest manufacturers.
By leveraging advanced artificial intelligence techniques, Uncountable's
algorithms get better material and chemical products to the market in half the
time. We work with companies of all sizes, from innovative startups to Fortune
500 manufacturers.

Senior Full Stack / Frontend Engineers | $120k - $170k + Equity

\---> Uncountable is looking for an experienced engineer who can spear head
the development of the Uncountable Web Platform. The position is an 80/20 mix
of front-end and back-end with the primary challenge being overcoming UX
challenges.

Machine Learning Engineers | $150k - $220k + Equity

\---> Uncountable is building a world-class machine learning team that can
push the boundaries of what is currently possible with Bayesian optimization.
You will have the opportunity to innovate in machine learning at a small
startup.

\---> This position requires experience with statistical learning theory and
software development.

Enterprise Sales | $70k - $120k + Commission & Equity

\---> Uncountable is looking for resourceful, scrappy, and driven
professionals to grow out our sales and business development team. As a sales
representative, you will be responsible for generating leads, pitching
Uncountable’s AI platform to Directors/VPs, and closing enterprise deals.

These are all onsite, full-time positions in San Francisco, CA. Learn more:
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Contact: jason@uncountable.com

------
martinshen
Passenger AI | Toronto, Canada | 100-160K + 0.1-0.75% equity | Full-time
Onsite

Passenger AI is building one of the other components essential to launch
robotaxi operations: remote monitoring tools. I started the company in April
after noticing the gap while working at Volkswagen. 6-months later... we're an
8-person team (Mozilla, Lyft, Facebook and Pivotal), backed by top-tier VCs
and have a few great customers.

Senior Software Engineer: [https://angel.co/passenger-ai/jobs/399491-senior-
software-en...](https://angel.co/passenger-ai/jobs/399491-senior-software-
engineer) Machine Learning + Computer Vision: [https://angel.co/passenger-
ai/jobs/433495-machine-learning-c...](https://angel.co/passenger-
ai/jobs/433495-machine-learning-computer-vision-engineer)

Email me at martin@passenger.ai or text at 4154045650.

------
chadwittman
Dolly | Senior Software Engineer | Seattle | Full-time, On-site

Dolly's mission is to create freedom: of choice, of time, and from worry. We
do this today by building and operating the top marketplace connecting
customers who need help lifting, loading, and transporting big and bulky items
with local pickup truck owners who can help them. We put the customer in
control of their experience – when and how a pick up/delivery happens, how
much help they need, total visibility into what is actually going on in real-
time – all wrapped in an incredible customer experience.

You’ll be working on things ranging from the backend for our apps to our
platform and tooling. Projects may include: building endpoints for the apps,
working on proprietary algorithms for things like fulfillment and pricing, and
helping to build out tools for our Operations Team to succeed. We work focused
on deadline driven results within an agile methodology.

Stack:

\- Node.js

\- React web

\- Mongo

Send me a note with [HN] in the subject line to chad@dolly.com

~~~
gigatexal
What a cool business idea!

------
craigkerstiens
Citus Data | Support Engineer | Remote friendly, Eastern/Central US timezone |
[https://www.citusdata.com/jobs](https://www.citusdata.com/jobs)

Citus is worry-free Postgres for SaaS. Made to scale out, Citus is an
extension to Postgres that distributes queries across any number of servers.
Whether you have a multi-tenant app that needs scale, or you need to deliver
real-time analytics to customers, with Citus you can focus on your app—not
your database.

At Citus Data, we make it simple to shard Postgres. Citus is available as open
source, as on-prem software, and as a fully-managed database service on AWS.

You can learn more detail on the role at
[https://www.citusdata.com/jobs/supportengineer](https://www.citusdata.com/jobs/supportengineer)

Or apply at imagine@citusdata.com

------
manoa
Envoy | All types of software engineering jobs | San Francisco, CA and
distributed | Full-time | [https://envoy.com](https://envoy.com)

You've seen our visitor registration kiosk everywhere. We're on a mission to
create the office of the future and visitor management is just the beginning.
We’re building a world where you know instantly when packages are delivered;
where your office unlocks securely and automatically when you arrive; where
you can book a meeting room simply by walking through the door.

We have 1/2 of our engineering team working full-time remotely with the rest
in SF HQ. Continental US time zones are preferred so we can easily
collaborate. Here's a blog post about our distributed environment:
[https://envoy.engineering/building-our-remote-distributed-
en...](https://envoy.engineering/building-our-remote-distributed-engineering-
culture-2cfe9721ab4b)

Our stack is built on Ruby&Rails, PostgreSQL, Redis, Elixir, JavaScript
(Ember.js), Swift, and a few more things. We’re currently hosted on Heroku and
are moving to AWS.

We value being a top-notch organization with a strong engineering-driven
culture, and have the same high standards with our code, systems, and people.
We value learning and growth (and not being bored) and hire diverse, well-
rounded, communicative people we can envision being friends with and trusting.
Here are our Engineering principles:
[https://github.com/envoy/Engineering/blob/master/principles....](https://github.com/envoy/Engineering/blob/master/principles.md)

You can get more info on our jobs page
[https://envoy.com/jobs/](https://envoy.com/jobs/) Or just apply to
[https://goo.gl/GEy3JE](https://goo.gl/GEy3JE) and we’ll make sure to get back
to you.

------
guitarsteve
Seeq ([https://seeq.com](https://seeq.com)) | Software Engineer | 100% Remote

Seeq makes data analytics software for a big market that’s often overlooked by
tech companies: industrial process data. Think pharmaceutical manufacturers,
wind farms, and energy companies with tons of equipment and sensors. Our
software engineers tackle hard problems in streaming calculation, storage and
distributed computing, and we create elegant HTML5 data visualizations with
smooth interactivity.

Our company is 100% remote and proud of it. You can work anywhere in the US
(we're staying in compatible timezones for now). We use a variety of
collaboration tools, like Zoom and Slack, which makes us feel like we’re in
the same building together. We have a stacked team of kind-hearted, talented
engineers that love to collaborate, teach each other new tricks, and build
products that far exceed our customers’ expectations.

Our technology stack is largely Java / JVM languages on the backend and
TypeScript / Angular on the frontend. The core of our product is a full-
featured calculation engine that can perform complex math and execute machine
learning algorithms on streaming time series data.

To apply, see [https://www.seeq.com/about/careers#op-18609-full-stack-
engin...](https://www.seeq.com/about/careers#op-18609-full-stack-engineer) and
feel free to contact me with any questions.

------
ryantbrown
Grin | Senior Full Stack Engineer (Laravel/Vue) | Sacramento, CA | Onsite |
Full Time | $85-$105K + 0.25 - 1% Equity.

Grin is the CRM for Influencer Management. We provide deep integrations with
the tools brands are already using and make every aspect of running an
effective program easier. We are currently participating in Launch and headed
towards our Series A.

We are looking for Senior Full Stack Engineers to join our team and make an
impact on the product quickly.

Requirements:

\- 5+ years of professional PHP development

\- 5+ years of JavaScript development

\- Experience with Laravel (or Symfony) and Vue (or React)

\- Deep understanding of OOP principles and design patterns

\- Working knowledge of Git

\- Extra credit for SAAS product experience

Sacramento, CA, onsite only. No agencies/shops/recruiters, please. For the
right candidate, we are willing to cover relocation costs.

If you are interested please send CV and Github link (if available) to
ryan@grin.co.

------
vthallam
Paperless Post |Senior Software Engineer (Golang) | NYC | On-Site | Full-time
| [https://www.paperlesspost.com/](https://www.paperlesspost.com/) Paperless
Post enables users to define beautiful online invitations and cards. More
about Paperless Post -
[https://www.paperlesspost.com/about/](https://www.paperlesspost.com/about/)

Some recent news -

[https://www.fastcodesign.com/90176340/paperless-post-
launche...](https://www.fastcodesign.com/90176340/paperless-post-launche..).

[https://techcrunch.com/2018/06/19/paperless-post-
introduces-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/06/19/paperless-post-
introduces-..).

Platform Tech: Go/Golang, gRPC, postgres, redis, docker, kubernetes

Senior Software Engineer - Platform
[https://www.paperlesspost.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=547838](https://www.paperlesspost.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=547838)
[https://www.paperlesspost.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=1371968](https://www.paperlesspost.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=1371968)

You can apply using the link or send your resumes to vthallam AT paperlesspost
dot com. I'd be happy to refer if your profile matches the job desc.

------
samcheng
RINSE | San Francisco, Los Angeles, Washington DC, Chicago, Boston | Onsite

Rinse provides technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery services
in five cities now, and we're growing rapidly!

We're hiring a Lead or Senior Software Engineer at our San Francisco office.
This individual will lead our back-end engineering, including designing,
building, and maintaining scalable logistics systems, leading and mentoring a
team of engineers, advancing our software engineering culture, and

This is a great opportunity for someone interested in the delivery / logistics
sector, or who grew up in dry cleaning, or who is looking to build consumer-
facing products supported by a significant marketing budget.

[https://www.rinse.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/senior-software-engineer/)

We're also hiring other software engineers of all experience levels, and have
begun hiring individuals into our satellite offices. We have great offices in
Los Angeles and Chicago, into which we would be happy to hire members of our
already-distributed team. See
[https://www.rinse.com/careers/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/) for a full
list of openings.

Interested? Email jobs at rinse dot com, or contact me directly at sam at
rinse dot com

~~~
sngz
are the software engineer roles only in SF?

~~~
samcheng
Hello, we have engineers working out of our other offices, too!

~~~
sngz
its not listed on your site

------
gambitresearch
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | £40-80k + Bonus

Gambit Research specialises in creating and managing an automated betting
service, via research, statistical analysis and the use of complex algorithms.
We ingest and organise terabytes of market and event data from more than fifty
sources and make the data available to our strategy teams in real time. We
care deeply about speed, accuracy and availability.

Our flagship product, MollyBet.com, presents the odds offered by many of the
world's largest bookmakers and betting exchanges, and enables clients to bet
with multiple operators with a single mouse-click or API request. Molly is
generally regarded as the best product in its class.

We're always looking for clever, pragmatic, and autonomous individuals to join
our team. We have a unique culture, where hierarchy and fancy job titles don't
matter. Instead our team is given the freedom to choose their own tools, work
on projects they actually find interesting, and have totally flexible working
hours. The technologies our team typically works with includes: Linux, Docker,
Kubernetes, Ansible, C, C++, Java, Haskell, Julia, Go, JavaScript, AngularJS,
ReactJS, Django, PostgreSQL, Redis, Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, RabbitMQ,
Celery, Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Graphite, Sentry, Git, and GitLab.

We're currently recruiting for:

    
    
      - Python developers
      - Erlang developers
      - JavaScript (ReactJS) developers
      - Linux infrastructure engineers / SREs

------
kestred
Wyyerd | Multiple positions | Boulder CO | ONSITE
[https://wyyerd.com/careers](https://wyyerd.com/careers)

Wyyerd Group is a fully-funded startup determined to bring fast, affordable,
and local fiber internet to the United States, one community at a time. We
believe that each community is unique and should have an equally unique,
caring, and locally-managed internet provider. With current operations in
three states, Wyyerd has undertaken the task of building thoughtful software
to enable local management while maintaining a national footprint.

We value community, both physical and digital. Wyyerd has an eye towards open
source, contributing back to the projects that have gotten us here. Our
software stack consists of microservices written in Rust and Python. Multiple
VueJS frontends interact with the backend via GraphQL. Blending geospatial,
relational, operational, and financial data into a usable interface for both
customers and business operators at scale presents exhilarating challenges in
UX design and software architecture.

Open Positions:

    
    
      • Senior Front End Engineer (Full Time)
      • UI/UX Designer (Contract, Project-based)
      • Vue Developer (Contract, Project-based)
    

Contact:

    
    
      hiring@wyyerd.com

------
mhluongo
Thesis | San Francisco, CA; Atlanta, GA | Software Engineer | ONSITE & REMOTE
| Full-time | $100k-180k with equity

We are a cryptocurrency production studio backed by a number of well-known
investors in the space. We have opportunities across both of our products.

Keep [1] is a new project built on Ethereum that adds a privacy layer to
public blockchains. Check out a video of our tech lead, Antonio, explaining
our work [2]. We're interested in folks with networking or applied
cryptography experience, ideally with demonstrable implementations in Go, C++,
or Rust. Graduate work is a plus.

Our payment product, Fold [3], is implementing Lightning and building a cross-
currency checkout process. We’d love to hear from any Docker / Kubernetes /
Django experts out there.

We embrace remote work, and our team hails from all over. If you're a sharp
engineer looking for the right opportunity to break into the cryptocurrency
space, email work at thesis.co.

[1] [https://keep.network](https://keep.network)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uDMBzYxnqw&t=5244](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uDMBzYxnqw&t=5244)

[3] [https://foldapp.com](https://foldapp.com)

~~~
nXqd
I have applied to Fold and I got an email to follow up, and until now it's a
month of waiting already, still, nothing happens. Can you help with this?
Thanks

~~~
mhluongo
Sure, can you hit me up at matt at domain?

------
ericzundel
Square, Inc. | Software Engineer | Atlanta | Onsite |
[https://squareup.com/careers/jobs](https://squareup.com/careers/jobs)

Square's Atlanta office is hiring for multiple positions. We have several
full-stack engineering teams in the office building features for our Point of
Sale systems as well as backend services that power our payments platform.

\----

What we do:

Develop and support the systems that power Square’s products. Develop and
support routing and gateway support between Square’s products and payment
processors in the US and abroad.

\----

Why it's cool:

Our Atlanta office has a history of working on mission critical projects.
Infrastructure used throughout Square is designed and developed here. Day-to-
day we use Java, Go, Ruby, Javascript, and Objective-C. Our work environment
includes lots of Silicon Valley style perks, plus all the advantages of
working in a smaller office where everyone knows each other. Our office is
located in Midtown, close to Georgia Tech’s campus. Square’s products are
widely used by the general public, so you’ll be building features that are
used by millions of people.

\----

Who we're looking for:

Engineers familiar with Java, Go, or Ruby or another high level OO language.

\----

If this matches your background and interests, we'd love to talk to you --
email zundel+hn@squareup.com.

------
ff7f00
Braintree | Multiple positions | Chicago, IL | ONSITE
[https://www.braintreepayments.com/careers#jobs](https://www.braintreepayments.com/careers#jobs)

Braintree lets you move money from one place to another safely and securely.
Every time you pay for an Uber ride, book a stay through Airbnb, or pay with
PayPal when you check out online, you’re probably using our product. It sounds
complex (and it is), but we make it so simple you can’t tell we’re there.

We solve world-scale problems and provide opportunities to match. We build
diverse teams that recognize our strengths and allow us to work on our
weaknesses. You bring skills and a relentless focus on the customer, and we’ll
provide the support you need to do the best work of your life.

Open Positions:

* Security Engineer ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/braintree/jobs/975429?gh_jid=97...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/braintree/jobs/975429?gh_jid=975429))

* Security Engineering Manager ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/braintree/jobs/1372229?gh_jid=1...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/braintree/jobs/1372229?gh_jid=1372229))

------
mccajm
MGH & BWH Center for Clinical Data Science | Senior Software Engineer, Data
and Senior DevOps Engineer | Boston, MA | ONSITE | Full Time |
[https://www.ccds.io](https://www.ccds.io)

Machine learning is on the verge of transforming healthcare and the MGH & BWH
Center for Clinical Data Science (CCDS) is at the forefront of this
revolution. We are a fast-paced start-up embedded in two of the nation’s
leading research hospitals, backed by industry partners like Nvidia and GE
Healthcare. We have access to millions of medical records, an on-prem GPU
cluster, and a top-tier team from industry and academia. We work closely with
clinicians to solve critical problems in patient care – our goal is to make
real products that make a real difference in the hospital.

I'm actively hiring the following roles to work on my team; we're well funded
and looking to continue to grow quickly.

* Senior Software Engineer, Data: Our data team writes software to ingest, process, and present data from the hospitals to our ML scientists for model creation. We regularly deal with petabytes of structured, unstructured, multimedia, and time series data at up to millions of data points per second.

* Senior DevOps Engineer: Our DevOps engineers are tasked with building platforms to run our software at scale in a critical healthcare environment and to automate our deployments. We're currently building a large k8s cluster and working with tools like ansible, consul, and vault.

For more detail and to apply, please see [https://www.ccds.io/job-
openings/](https://www.ccds.io/job-openings/)

------
MeetCleo
Cleo AI wins $10m Series A - join us.

Backend Engineer, Ruby | London | Full-time | Onsite

Cleo is the AI assistant working to radically improve everyone’s relationship
with money.

Having closed a $10million Series A funding round, and growing rapidly towards
a million worldwide users, the problems we’re trying to solve are getting more
complex. Budgeting, savings, and long-term money plans all require a smart,
customer-centric approach to AI. That’s why we need you to join our fast
scaling team.

Work on:

\- Machine learning: we have a wealth of user transaction data that we are
leveraging, using ML techniques, to provide better insights to our users.

\- Scaling to a million users: we need to ensure that our tech stack can
support our ambitious growth targets over the next 12 months. We are working
on optimising our rails application for performance and memory usage, and
scaling our database.

\- Product: working on a chatbot used by hundreds of thousands of people
offers unique challenges and opportunities compared to your standard web
application. We’re constantly iterating based on user feedback to provide the
best experience to our users.

You;

\- are a Ruby developer.

\- can reduce complex problems to simple solutions consistently.

\- enjoy making those around you better engineers. are excited by what we're
building at Cleo; you are product-focused and care about making our users’
lives better.

For this and other job roles, please see [https://cleo-
ai.workable.com/](https://cleo-ai.workable.com/)

------
seanmccann
Checkr (YC S14) | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Senior Software Engineers

For the unfamiliar, Checkr's a four year old company, redefining the way
background checks are run today and how they influence the job market of the
future. From the YC S14 class to raising a $100 million Series C in April 2018
to the profitable, fast-growing company we are today, it's been quite the
ride.

A little about our stack: Ruby/Sinatra/Rails, MySQL and Mongo, RabbitMQ and
Kafka for queueing, React frontends, growing Golang and Python microservices,
Kubernetes and Docker for deploying, Presto for our data warehouse, moving to
gRPC for service communication.

We are looking for: - Engineers: Backend, Frontend, Fullstack, DevOps,
Data/ML, BI, Security - Product: Designers, PMs, Program Managers

Backend/Fullstack - [https://grnh.se/sw604uyn1](https://grnh.se/sw604uyn1)

Frontend - [https://grnh.se/gcb4q2vl1](https://grnh.se/gcb4q2vl1)

Sr PM - [https://grnh.se/f97c45151](https://grnh.se/f97c45151)

If you have questions feel free to reach out to me at sean.mccann@checkr.com

------
katya_shteyn
BioRender ([https://biorender.io/](https://biorender.io/)) YC W18 | Senior
Front-end Software Engineer, Senior Full-Stack Software Engineer | Toronto,
Canada | Onsite

About us: BioRender is a fast growing seed stage SaaS startup. We’re creating
the standard visual language of biology and the suite of tools to communicate
it. We’re a team of passionate engineers, science illustrators, designers and
entrepreneurs and are backed by an incredible group of investors including Y
Combinator. We nerd out on cool science stuff and solving big problems.

Problem we are solving: Each year, biomedical researchers waste over a billion
hours trying to communicate their research by drawing complex biology figures
using tools like PowerPoint. At BioRender, our mission is have every visual
representation of biology made and communicated with our tools. We reduce the
time it takes scientists to create visuals from hours to minutes while
drastically improving the quality. BioRender is used around the world by over
500 institutions including Stanford, Harvard, Genentech, Abbvie and many more
of the best research institutions in the world.

Stack: Javascript + Typescript (React frontend, Node.js backend, MongoDB), AWS
(S3, cloudfront)

Team: 8 people total, 3 developers

Remote considered for exceptional candidates.

Email your resume to katya at biorender.io

More info on the position: [https://biorender.io/senior-fullstack-
developer](https://biorender.io/senior-fullstack-developer)
[https://twitter.com/biorender](https://twitter.com/biorender)

------
mordras
Kialo | Full Stack Web Developer | ONSITE | Full-time | Berlin, Germany |
€55k-€90k

Kialo ([https://www.kialo.com](https://www.kialo.com)) is a privately funded,
Swiss-German startup, developing a purpose-built tool for critical thinking,
thoughtful discussion, and collaborative decision-making. Founded by academic
philanthropists, we have been working on the system for 6 years before
launching public beta in August 2017.

Our platform is built on a high-end, modern technology stack including Python
3.6, TypeScript, ReactJS, MongoDB, AWS and more. We are agile (Scrum, no
-but), everyone has a tech background, we have a flat hierarchy, an open and
friendly discussion culture (of course) and we have fun while working
passionately to achieve our goal.

We are always looking for skilled full stack web developers who believe in
building the next generation's discussion platform.

If you are interested or have any questions, check out
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/147695/full-stack-web-
develop...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/147695/full-stack-web-developer-
kialo)

------
kmax12
Feature Labs, Inc. | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site or
Remote | [http://www.featurelabs.com](http://www.featurelabs.com) Feature Labs
is changing the way companies create new machine learning products and
services. We make a web app and developer API to automate time-intensive and
error-prone parts of the data science process such as feature engineering. Our
customers love our products because they make machine learning easier to use.

Currently, our stack is mostly Python on the backend (pandas, django,
sklearn), React for the front end, and AWS and docker for deployment. Above
all, we prioritize the ability to choose the right approach to solve a
problem.

If you're interested in getting hands on with our product, check out our open
source library, Featuretools
[https://github.com/featuretools/featuretools/](https://github.com/featuretools/featuretools/).

Apply at
[https://www.featurelabs.com/careers/](https://www.featurelabs.com/careers/)

~~~
Abdur91
Kindly let me know if the position is available for remote or Not.As on the
jobs application page,Only Boston is appearing

Thanks

~~~
mickt
The only tech job that mentions remote work is the one titled "Open Source
Engineer".

------
Francesca89
Bloomberg | C++ Software Engineer| Lugano (Switzerland) | Full-time | Onsite

Every day, Bloomberg absorbs billions of data points from hundreds of
financial markets. Our software engineers build the core foundation required
to deliver data-intensive applications, which fuel the markets by providing
intelligent analytics and transparency.

We build systems comprised of services, libraries and data pipelines capable
of integrating, transforming and aggregating information from different
sources to service product areas including multi-asset Portfolio Analytics &
Performance Attribution, Indices, Stock Screening, etc.

Our teams share a passion to solve problems of today to innovate for tomorrow.
We write high performance, low latency and scalable code using proprietary and
open source technologies to develop large-scale systems. We like to work hard,
collaborate seamlessly and deliver real life solutions to clients across all
industries.

You can see more details and apply here:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/66579](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/66579)

------
rsyring
Level 12 | Full Stack Web Developer - Python, React, SQL | Louisville, KY |
REMOTE, SALARY:$75K-125K,
[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

We have a openings for mid and senior level positions. Please see our website
for a very detailed job description written by a developer for developers. No
plain, repetitive, HR riddled job description here, we want you to know what
you are really getting into:

[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

\- If you apply as instructed, we will give you a yay or nay response. No
black holes here!

\- We have a commitment to transparency and offer a “no surprises experience”
throughout the interview and hiring process.

\- We practice and preach sound development practices. You are likely to learn
and grow as a developer while working here.

\- You will have the option of working from home or our office, whatever suits
you best. Let’s make the most of our time and minimize commuting when not
necessary.

\- We emphasize work/life balance and adopt policies that make sure our people
don’t get burnt out. For instance, our PTO/Vacation policies are designed so
that you actually use them.

\- A commitment to Agile Principles while not being enslaved to any particular
methodology.

\- You are committed to automated testing of all the software you write (our
apps typically have 92%+ test coverage).

\- You recognize that there is a lot of idealism in the software development
community and are not disenchanted with the the day-to-day realities of
programming.

~~~
Arbiter41
Are you looking to hire any graduates this December?

~~~
rsyring
Sorry, we aren't.

------
PascalW
Kabisa | Software crafts(wo)man | Weert / Eindhoven / Amsterdam, Netherlands |
ONSITE

Kabisa is a software agency based in the Netherlands. We're 11 years in
business and have a team of 40 people.

We have in-depth knowledge and experience in the design and implementation of
complex integration concepts and utilize the best techniques and
methodologies. We focus on full stack solutions and are specialized in Ruby on
Rails, Python, Java and Elixir on the server and JavaScript on the client
side.

We highly value our three core values: craftsmanship, customer focus and
collaboration. These values are reflected in the culture of our company in the
way we treat our customers and employees. We strive for an ideal mix between
professionalism, ambition and fun.

We are currently looking for:

    
    
      * Java developer
      * Python developer
      * Front-end developer (React)
      * Elixir / Phoenix developer
      * DevOps engineer
    

Apply at [https://www.kabisa.nl/werken-bij/](https://www.kabisa.nl/werken-
bij/) or email me directly at pascal [at] kabisa [dot] nl.

~~~
averma7
I was unable to submit online, just sent an email with my resume.

------
threebody_830
Affirm - San Francisco, CA - ONSITE

Sales Engineers, Solutions Engineers, Partner Engineers

We're hiring for a wide variety of customer facing technical roles at Affirm
on our Partner Engineering team. Affirm has found great product-market fit for
our ML based credit underwriting algorithm.

These are enterprise roles where you would be working with Fortune 100
companies to help them implement our vision of providing honest and
transparent financial products.

Sales Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/affirm/78a70280-f8ff-4619-aa3b-7238952...](https://jobs.lever.co/affirm/78a70280-f8ff-4619-aa3b-723895230a4a)
Solutions Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/affirm/4ae56cb5-6d3a-424f-b6df-7dc7a95...](https://jobs.lever.co/affirm/4ae56cb5-6d3a-424f-b6df-7dc7a959a79c)

Even if you don't think you are a perfect fit, but are interested in customer
facing technical roles in general, please apply to one of the above, and note
it in your cover letter / other information field. Mention Hacker News for
sure.

~~~
davidzor123
Hello,

I have applied to the Solutions Engineer role two weeks ago but did not
mention Hacker News. Should I resubmit another app?

Thanks.

------
jmaslin
PicnicHealth (YC S14) | Design, Front-End, ML, Full-Stack | SF | ONSITE, FULL-
TIME, VISA |
[https://team.picnichealth.com/jobs?src=hn](https://team.picnichealth.com/jobs?src=hn)

Picnic’s mission is to structure the world’s medical data to make it useful.
We work directly with patients to collect, digitize, and manage their complete
medical records, giving them with control over their care. Beyond serving
patients directly, we partner with biotech, genomics, and pharma companies who
sponsor PicnicHealth accounts for research volunteers. Through this work we’re
building the data sets that power some of today’s most cutting edge medical
research. Our stack is React/Redux, Node, Python, Keras, PostgreSQL,
Kubernetes.

Our product has literally saved some of our users' lives by unearthing issues
in their medical records. We're growing rapidly — on pace for 20x this year.
Our team is smart, hard-working, and passionate about fixing healthcare.

Feel free to reach out and let us know what you would bring to a Picnic!

------
vhong
Apple, Inc. | CloudKit Server Engineer for iCloud | (Onsite) Cupertino at
Apple Park, San Francisco, Seattle

Would you like to work on cutting edge systems and have your work impact
hundreds of millions of users around the globe? CloudKit is a multi-functional
database in the cloud, supporting many applications that store and sync data
across their users’ devices.

Join us in designing and building Apple's next generation storage,
infrastructure, and cloud services!

We are looking for amazing software engineers, with at least 3 years of
experience, to join our growing CloudKit team (part of iCloud), in the various
stacks:

\- Applications / Business Logic / Security, Privacy, Crypto / Features /
Client integration

\- Database / Query Optimizations / Transactions / Systems Design /
Scalability / Distributed Systems

\- Solutions Architect / Interacting with 1st Party Customers / Documentation

Each of our engineers takes on significant ownership. There's huge potential
for career growth/mentorship, and many opportunities to explore.

Learn more about us at:

\- Videos, tutorials, and SDK:
[https://developer.apple.com/icloud/cloudkit/](https://developer.apple.com/icloud/cloudkit/)

\-
[http://www.vldb.org/pvldb/vol11/p540-shraer.pdf](http://www.vldb.org/pvldb/vol11/p540-shraer.pdf)

To apply, please email CV to nfranklin@apple.com with [HackerNews] in the
subject line. For any questions, feel free to contact me personally at
vhong@apple.com. I’m one of the engineering managers on the team.

------
xhrpost
Summer | Full Stack | New York, NY (NYC) | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.meetsummer.org](https://www.meetsummer.org) Summer is a startup
committed to helping student loan borrowers track their loans and identify the
best repayment options based on their unique financial situation. Our platform
provides essential resources including a personalized loan payment dashboard,
payment notifications, student loan policy updates, and customized repayment
plans. Through our sophisticated algorithm, we can save borrowers thousands of
dollars and hours of headache by helping them through the process each step of
the way. Summer is based in NYC and is quickly scaling to help borrowers
across the country after launching at Yale University in 2017. Tech stack:
Node, PostgreSQL, React, Redux

Also: Product UX/UI Designer | New York, NY (NYC) | Full-time | ONSITE |

Apply directly:
[https://angel.co/meetsummer/jobs](https://angel.co/meetsummer/jobs)

------
RoryRecruiter
Digital McKinsey | NYC, CHI, BOS, SF, ATL, DC, TOR | Front End, Full Stack, &
Architect | Full Time | ONSITE

Digital McKinsey brings together the best of McKinsey’s digital capabilities
to help our clients use digital technology to transform their businesses.
You’ll join a global team working on everything from IT modernization and
strategy to agile, cloud, cybersecurity, and digital transformation. You’ll
typically work on projects across all industries and functions and will be
fully integrated with the rest of our global firm. You’ll also work with
colleagues from across McKinsey & Company to help our clients deliver
breakthrough products, experiences, and businesses, both on technology and
non-technology topics.

Digital McKinsey: [https://bit.ly/2wyNg8x](https://bit.ly/2wyNg8x)

We're hiring Software Engineers (Front End, Full Stack, Architect, and Tech
Lead) at all levels and numerous cities across US and Canada. Feel free to
email me directly if interested rory_macpherson@mckinsey.com

------
skyraider
LedgerX | New York, NY (NYC) | Full-time | Onsite
[https://ledgerx.com/careers](https://ledgerx.com/careers)

We are the first US-based CFTC-approved physically-settled bitcoin derivatives
exchange and clearinghouse. We have been operating since October 2017 and are
growing fast. We only allow eligible contract participants (institutional
investors and/or high net worth individuals). It's a really interesting
opportunity to work on a vertically-scaling product for a pool of very
sophisticated customers.

* Backend Engineer, Core Platform

Rapidly implement new Central Limit Order Book, collateral, risk and core
messaging features. Strong C++ experience required. Desirable: expertise in
high-volume timeseries data ingestion, storage and querying. Desirable: Python
expertise.

* Digital Assets Engineer (Bitcoin, Ethereum)

Build, maintain and test various integrations with digital assets. Assist with
the development, improvement and training around custody procedures. Strong
Python and SQLAlchemy skills required.

careers@ledgerx.com - mention HN

------
jmadruga
Cloudflare | Austin, TX | Full-Time

I'm looking for a:

* Product Manager to work on Spectrum (proxy all traffic on the internet, not just HTTP)

* Engineering Manager to work on Cloudflare Applications (allow users to install applications backed by Workers on any of Cloudflare's 9 million sites).

* Engineering Manager to work on Storage (extend our recent KV offering that was featured on Hacker News and do something way more ambitious)

At Cloudflare our Engineering Managers and Product Managers are very
technical. They work with small teams that have a large impact on the company
and the web.

For the Engineering Manager positions, email me directly at joaquin at
Cloudflare. For the Product Manager, apply directly at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/cloudflare/jobs/1117489?gh_jid=...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cloudflare/jobs/1117489?gh_jid=1117489).

\--

Joaquin Engineering Director @ Cloudflare

------
ecares
Sqreen is a developer platform which detects security anomalies in web
applications and provides automated responses and protection from attacks in
real-time. Put another way, it's New Relic, but for security.

And the good news is, we're hiring engineers for our Paris office! (Relocation
possible!).

Work on our dashboard, strengthen our core platform, or develop the next
Sqreen agents from scratch:
[https://www.sqreen.io/jobs/](https://www.sqreen.io/jobs/)

Why work for Sqreen?

Work with a talented team who are passionate about democratising security Join
at a crucial stage of our development (just post series A) Join a product-
focused company, with a deep commitment to learning Sqreenity sessions - one
week per quarter to focus on a subject of your choice and leverage for
communicating about it Attend your 'dream conference' each year financed by
Sqreen, including travel An international, English speaking work environment
with trips to SF for our engineers minimum once a year

------
nicksnyder
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Software
Engineer | San Francisco, CA or REMOTE

Sourcegraph is building tools that software developers love and use on a daily
basis. Our code search allows you to instantly search across all of your
company's private code to find what you are looking for (definitions,
examples, error messages, etc.). Our browser extensions give you IDE-like code
intelligence (e.g. hover tooltips, go to definition, find references) while
you are looking at code in your browser, on Sourcegraph, or on your code host.

We are a small team of mostly engineers who love to code, and we already have
big/recognizable/global companies paying for our product. If you are
passionate about making the world better through software, come join us!

Stack: Go, TypeScript, GraphQL, Docker + Kubernetes

Jobs page:
[https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/](https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/)

------
rdli
Datawire | Systems Engineer | Boston / Remote OK | Full-time |
[https://www.datawire.io](https://www.datawire.io)

We build open source tools for Kubernetes, including Ambassador (API Gateway
built on Envoy Proxy) and Telepresence (CNCF Sandbox project for developers).
We're looking for systems engineers who are comfortable coding and
troubleshooting features at all areas of the systems and network stack. Do you
know how to override DNS on Linux so that it points to the DNS in your
Kubernetes cluster? Then this is a role for you. We code in C++, Golang,
Kotlin, and Python. Past experience with Kubernetes, Envoy/NGINX/HAProxy,
and/or open source projects a big plus.

We love people who are (or want to be) members of the Kubernetes/cloud-native
open source community, and virtually all of our engineers have given talks at
conferences such as KubeCon, Velocity, ApacheCon, DevOpsDays, and such.

Email careers@datawire.io.

~~~
blandflakes
The Datawire folks are great! We're a happy user of Ambassador. I definitely
recommend checking them out.

~~~
rdli
Thanks :). Would love to hear your feedback on Ambassador (my email/Twitter
are in my profile), too!

------
weejewel
Athom B.V. | Embedded Node.js Developer | Enschede, The Netherlands | Full
Time | Onsite | €50K - €70K Salary |
[https://www.athom.com](https://www.athom.com)

At Athom we make the smart home available to everyone. Our product Homey can
be bought in retail stores such as Coolblue & MediaMarkt for € 299,- and
enables users to connect everything at home.

We are a scale-up and do hardware, software, marketing and support all in-
house. We also have the largest home automation community on the internet,
which many of also create Homey Apps that run on Homey itself.

Our software stack is mainly Node.js and embedded. We are looking for a new
colleague that has experience with at least JavaScript, and experience in the
embedded field (you know how to read binary).

Visit [https://go.athom.com/jobs](https://go.athom.com/jobs) for more info, or
send me an e-mail at emile@athom.com.

------
bencmbrook
Transcend ([https://transcend.io/product](https://transcend.io/product)) | San
Francisco, CA | Software Engineers | Full-time | Onsite

Transcend helps companies give their customers control over their personal
data. That includes giving you the ability to export or delete your personal
data from company systems.

We provide the infrastructure to manage personal data wherever it’s stored,
and the interface for consumers to make choices about how their personal data
gets used (we host Privacy Centers at privacy.<company>.com)

We have a chance to finally get privacy right. Help us restore consumer trust
in tech and help companies adopt the spirit of new privacy laws (GDPR, CaCPA).

Our stack is Node, React, GraphQL, Terraform and Postgres. We’re serving early
clients in production, we’re backed by top venture investors, and we’re
building out our founding engineering team in SF!

Email me (the cofounder) at ben+hn@transcend.io

------
asselinpaul
Leif | New York, NY | ONSITE | FULL-TIME | $110k-$150k + equity

We’re looking to hire our third software engineer to tackle the student debt
crisis (more than $1.5 trillion in the US!). We leverage technology to provide
financing that is aligned with students interests.

Come join us to improve access to quality education. Send me an email at paul
(at) leif.org

Python + JS (Vue), tons of unique data, office in Meatpacking. High impact,
lean team. Well Funded. 1 to 3+ years of experience.

Front-End and Product experience a plus. Link:
[https://jobs.lever.co/leif/58747fbe-21df-4e77-bd89-d8c86ee60...](https://jobs.lever.co/leif/58747fbe-21df-4e77-bd89-d8c86ee60319)

[https://leif.org/](https://leif.org/)

------
ksowocki
Gitcoin ( [https://gitcoin.co](https://gitcoin.co) ) | Software Engineer(s) -
Product | Remote |
[https://gitcoin.co/about#jobs](https://gitcoin.co/about#jobs) |
[https://gitcoin.co/explorer](https://gitcoin.co/explorer)

Gitcoin's mission is to "Grow Open Source". Gitcoin is a toolbox of Ethereum-
based smart-contracts that help open source repo maintainers fund,
incentivize, and manage work in Open Source Software.

We don't have an ICO or token; We are a team of 9 funded by ConsenSys, and
have distributed about $270k to the ecosystem since launch in November 2017.

------
karim
Nylas – San Francisco, NYC or remote | Site Reliability Engineer | AWS,
Ansible, Terraform | Full-time

The Nylas Cloud APIs ([https://nylas.com](https://nylas.com)) makes it an
order of magnitude easier for companies to add email, calendar, and contacts
integrations to their applications. By being at the core of business
communication, scheduling, and contacts, we believe we can shape the future of
how people work.

We’re looking for Site Reliability Engineers to join our team to help build
and scale the infrastructure our platform runs on and the tools our developers
need to get work done. Our SRE team is responsible for the infrastructure
layer of our API platform—the base operating system (including security),
CI/CD & deployment tools, monitoring and observability tools, and our
horizontally sharded data storage layer which stores tens of terabytes of
data.

At Nylas, “DevOps” is a part of our engineering culture, not a role we’re
looking to fill. Our development team shares the pager with operations and
makes their own deploys.

Our stack: Python, MySQL, Redis, AWS, Debian

About you:

\- You have 3 - 5 years of production engineering experience

\- You are located anywhere in US timezones - we have offices in San Francisco
and NYC and this team contains remote members

\- You value communication and empathy as much as technical prowess

\- You have experience automating systems using any modern configuration
management system (Chef, Ansible, Puppet)

\- You have experience running services on a cloud platform (AWS, GCP, Azure)

\- You can write reliable code in at least one scripting language (Python,
Ruby, Perl, JavaScript etc.), though this won’t be a focus of our interview
process

\- You’re excited to create a modern, scalable infrastructure and automate
away drudgery

We wrote about our values, benefits, perks, and published them in our open-
source handbook
([https://github.com/nylas/handbook](https://github.com/nylas/handbook)). You
can also find more details at:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/nylas](https://www.keyvalues.com/nylas)

If you're interested in applying, please send me an email at karim@nylas.com!

------
gf-nl
ArangoDB | Multiple Positions |Full-Time| Cologne, Germany and REMOTE

ArangoDB is the leading native multi-model NoSQL database, with more than 4
million downloads. It combines the power of graphs, with JSON documents and a
key-value store. ArangoDB makes all of your data models accessible with a
single declarative query language. Developers can build high-performance
applications using a convenient SQL-like query language or JavaScript
extensions. Oh, and did we mention it is open source?

\- UX/UI Developer (JS, React)

\- (Senior) C/C++ Engineer

\- PreSales Solution Architect - Europe

\- Sales Executive - EMEA

\- Technical Support Engineer - US

[https://careers.arangodb.com/](https://careers.arangodb.com/)

~~~
someguy9
Avoid these guys, they don't follow up after going through their process.

------
arbesfeld
LogRocket | Cambridge, MA | Boston, MA | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://logrocket.com](https://logrocket.com)

LogRocket is a logging service that helps developers fix problems in their
JavaScript apps by letting them replay bugs. Our product is used by hundreds
of companies like UserTesting, Carfax, and NBC to eliminate the guesswork for
developers as they fix bugs. We are a few engineers today and looking to
double our team in the next few months. If you are interested in joining at
the ground-floor of a venture-funded, fast-growing company, feel free to reach
out to matt at logrocket dot com.

------
eropple
CareStack | Senior/Principal Frontend Developer | Full-Time | ONSITE
preferred, REMOTE possible | Cambridge, MA |
[https://carestack.com](https://carestack.com)

CareStack is a dental practice management SaaS. We're helping dentists capture
hundreds of thousands of dollars more than with legacy tools through schedule
optimization and improved claims management--and no, that's not just hype,
it's real. We've just landed a $16M Series A, led by Accel, Eight Roads
Ventures and F-Prime Capital Partners, and we're expanding our development
team from India to the United States. The company has product-market fit and
our onboarding pipeline has filled up nicely. Now it's up to the engineering
team to really turn the product into something special--something that our
customers are delighted to pay us for. Having that kind of product-market fit
so early and reducing a lot of it to technical problems is a different
situation than a lot of startups at this stage, but it makes things a whole
lot more fun.

Right now, we're in need of product-minded senior and principal-level frontend
developers who have a track record of making sustainable long-term decisions.
Our stack is .NET (though .NET experience isn't required) and Angular
1/TypeScript; the future of the usual frontend may be a modern version of
Angular or a move to React, and it's largely up to the leaders of our frontend
team to decide. (Our mobile work will probably be React Native.) In addition
to technical and architectural competence, a big part of the role is helping
to socialize good practices to our existing developer base as well as to forge
ahead with the usual: new features, performance and stability improvements,
and the like.

As for me, I'm the Director of Infrastructure here--I was impressed enough by
the company and the team to wind down my consulting business to come here. For
those of you who know me from HN, you know that I'm big on generosity,
kindness, and _competence_ , and I'm happy to say that this team is better at
all of the above than any team I've ever worked with in the past. We all
teach; we all learn. It is a pleasure to come into work everyday.

Our team is primarily Boston-centric--I was the first engineer hired into this
office, we're up to 7 local now. We do offer relocation for the right
candidates and we will consider remote hires.

eropple@carestack.com - put "[HN WHO'S HIRING]" in the subject line.

------
tbabej
ProteinQure | Computational drug design | Full-stack dev | Toronto (onsite)

ProteinQure is building the next generation of computational tools to aid in
early-stage drug discovery. We're using a combination of physical simulations,
quantum computing and reinforcement learning to reimagine how pharma companies
create new therapeutics.

We are seeking a Full Stack Developer to become an integral part of our drug
design team! You will be responsible for spearheading the development of our
distributed internal simulation platform.

We're an early-stage startup and thus you will be working closely with our CTO
and CSO on extending and developing our internal simulation platform, both on
the frontend and backend. The simulation platform analyzes and visualizes data
that is collected from the compute nodes. To address our scaling needs, and to
leverage our resources efficiently, the platform runs on a heterogenous mix of
cloud and internal nodes. To handle the complexity, you will rely on tools
like containerization to cope with the different environments. While emphasis
is made on data collection, preservation and internal system maintenance, your
role will also involve the use of public databases and APIs, visualization,
scraping, development of JS tools and UX design.

See more info at: [https://proteinqure.com/hiring/full-stack-
dev.html](https://proteinqure.com/hiring/full-stack-dev.html)

------
TMFCareers
The Motley Fool | [https://careers.fool.com/](https://careers.fool.com/) |
Full-Stack PHP Developer | Alexandria, VA | Full-Time | Onsite

We want to help the WORLD invest better, so our small and agile team works
hard to accomplish big goals across the globe in an entrepreneurial
environment. To keep up, we’re looking for a collaborative developer with
full-stack experience. Together, we’ll sustainably build out our global
financial advice platform to scale well into the future. You’ll be innovating
around new features and helping us figure out what to work on next, as well as
being involved with day-to-day maintenance and upgrades to our current stack.
We are continuously challenged to deliver higher quality code and more
efficient solutions for quality member experiences. It’s exciting, rewarding,
and challenging work.

In return, we’ll give you unlimited vacation (seriously, unlimited), a
standing or sitting desk, a jester cap, an open and fun office environment
chock full of brilliant colleagues, along with the autonomy to thrive and
define your own career path. (We’ll competitively pay you too!)

The Stack: PHP, WordPress, jQuery, Vue.js, SASS, MailChimp, Vindicia, Laravel,
Mercurial, Composer, Jenkins, AWS cloud services, and Iron.io.

To apply, click here:
[https://careers.fool.com/openings/?p=job%2FoJr47fw5](https://careers.fool.com/openings/?p=job%2FoJr47fw5)

------
lauriepercival
Armory (YC W17) | San Mateo, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.armory.io](https://www.armory.io)

We believe software is the highest-leverage way to improve humanity, so we are
creating a Platform that helps software teams ship better software, faster.
Armory automates software delivery. As enterprises break monoliths into micro-
services, containerize their workloads and deploy to public, private, hybrid &
multi-cloud environments, they'll need Armory.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/armory](https://www.keyvalues.com/armory)

Here are our open engineering roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/armory/f42bb3d2-0b94-450d-b1cb-5156600...](https://jobs.lever.co/armory/f42bb3d2-0b94-450d-b1cb-5156600c119a?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=keyvalues)

\- Solutions Architect:
[https://jobs.lever.co/armory/7ebab03a-cfe4-4798-8d03-6b523a6...](https://jobs.lever.co/armory/7ebab03a-cfe4-4798-8d03-6b523a6148ae?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: * JavaScript * Java * Groovy * Spring MVC * Python * Go *
Kubernetes * Docker * AWS * Awesomeness

------
derekrb
Uplift Financial (Cogo Labs) | UI Designer | Cambridge (Boston), MA | Full
Time | Onsite

The world of consumer finance is complex and poorly understood. Uplift
Financial simplifies the process of making better financial decisions. Today,
our focus is helping consumers find credit products that actually help them
get on the right track - no payday loans here. As we grow, we'll be adding new
product categories until we're a trusted advisor for every decision in our
users' financial lives.

In this role, you're going to own Uplift's visual brand. You'll be solidifying
and refining Uplift's visual identity across our various products and traffic
channels, ensuring that our engineering team has the guidance it needs to
build modern and consistent user interfaces. Additionally, you'll work hand-
in-hand with analytics and engineering to recommend UI improvements across our
full user journey from email outreach to funded loan, increasing user
satisfaction as well as our financial performance.

Incubating at Cogo Labs (www.cogolabs.com), we're a team of engineers,
analysts, and managers, working in a rapidly-growing market with the support
of Cogo Labs' engineering and business expertise.

More about us: [https://www.cogolabs.com/portfolio/uplift-
financial](https://www.cogolabs.com/portfolio/uplift-financial) Apply here:
[https://grnh.se/00257c312](https://grnh.se/00257c312)

~~~
warn-bot
To all would be appliers, Cogo is a company whose soul mission is to send
spam. All of it's companies are just forks of this. You are warned that the
work you do for low pay might be trying to fraud people.

~~~
derekrb
After 5 years, I've seen my fair share of both good and bad here, but this
statement is objectively incorrect.

Cogo has pretty a impressive mix of entrepreneurial and engineering talent
that I'm excited to work with every day. If you want to know more, you can
always reach me directly at derek@cogolabs.com.

~~~
albedoa
> this statement is objectively incorrect

If you're looking to be technically right, then you picked an easy spot. Your
own employees call you a spam company. Out of respect for them, maybe you can
loosen your interpretation enough to respond to their concerns.

I sent you an email, but it's not fair for you to attempt to move the
spotlight off of these boards. You are advertising jobs to people here. The
claim is that successful candidates will be building tools for spamming and
for circumventing spam filters if they work for you.

------
ohhai
Greenhouse Software | Senior Site Reliability Engineer | New York, NY |
$150k-$165k +equity | Full-time | REMOTE | engineering.greenhouse.io

Our Infrastructure team is a small but critical part of our organization,
responsible for designing, implementing and maintaining Greenhouse’s platform.
We craft the environment that enables our engineers to focus on shipping new
features, each of which brings us closer to the goal of delivering the best
recruiting software possible.

We’re working on some interesting problems, and we’re searching for a Senior
Site Reliability Engineer who’ll help keep our site performant and secure by
building scalable and fault-tolerant cloud infrastructure. You’ll design and
implement features that support our in-house development platform, using
technologies like Docker and Kubernetes.

We offer a full slate of benefits, including competitive salaries, stock
options, medical, dental, vision, life and disability coverages, FSA, HSA,
flexible vacation, commuter benefits, a 401K plan, and a parental leave
program. And... we offer some not-so-standard, extra-fun benefits, including
learning & development stipends, adoption and fertility benefits, an employee
discount platform, and periodic paid travel to our NYC HQ.

See the full job description and apply here:
[https://grnh.se/9dafc6fc1](https://grnh.se/9dafc6fc1)

~~~
abmateen
REMOTE outside US possible?

------
dhash
ONSITE / Boston, MA / radix.bio / VISA SPONSOR / SCALA ENGINEER / 90-150k /
EQUITY

At Radix, we build a compiler and operating system for the computer
architecture expressed by a biology lab. We do this to allow biologists to
disseminate their work in a runnable form to other labs. We're currently
hiring Scala engineers to help us with this. Our entire stack is in Scala,
from our compiler to our graphical UI for biologists to our device drivers. We
interface with sensors and lab equipment to provide abstractions that allow
biologists to write their lab protocols as formal programs, constraining the
acceptable environmental conditions in their protocol, which we check at
compile time to provide error logs and insight into why protocols may not
reproduce.

If you enjoy formal logic, theorem provers, user experience design, or driver
development, we really like those too. Parts of how our product works are
technically awesome, with some cutting edge research into theorem prover
optimization and heuristic generation making our product possible.

We've just cleared our Seed round, with investors like MIT's The Engine, Y
Combinator, and Firstminute capital. We're a rapidly growing team that could
use a person like you. Even if you don't meet all of our requirements, we're
happy to talk and see if we can work together.

~~~
difforms
Sounds very interesting. Do you or Radix have some contact information? All I
found on the site was the general contact info. Thanks!

------
farmdog
STRIVR | Senior Software Engineer, Software Engineer, DevOps/Deployment
Engineer, VR Designer | Menlo Park, CA or Seattle, WA | Full-Time |
[https://www.strivr.com/careers](https://www.strivr.com/careers)

STRIVR just announced a deal with Walmart where we are helping to train all of
their employees! We are managing VR devices and building VR content on a large
scale and have some very interesting problems to solve in such a new space.

STRIVR transforms the way companies train and develop employees by integrating
VR into their training. We're a fast growing startup based across the US with
engineering offices in Menlo Park, CA and Bellevue, WA. We're looking for
folks with VR, cloud, or strong CS backgrounds. We create tools that let our
team and customers create VR trainings, and software that deploys and manages
those trainings, as well as collects large amounts of data to help improve
them even more.

Tech stack: Unity and C# heavy, but we also use C++, Java, Python, Go, and
build on Windows, Linux, and Android. We're investing a lot in .Net Core.

Want to change the way the world approaches learning? Join us! All of our
engineering roles are available at both locations, see more at
[https://www.strivr.com/careers](https://www.strivr.com/careers)

------
samsarainc
Samsara | San Francisco, CA, and San Jose, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.samsara.com](https://www.samsara.com) Samsara builds sensor
systems that combine wireless sensors with easy-to-use software to help
businesses of all sizes bring their physical operations online. We aim to make
sensors easy to deploy and their data easy to consume, so our customers can
deploy them by the millions and in places they've never been used before.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/samsara](https://www.keyvalues.com/samsara)

Some of our open positions: | (New Grad) Software Engineer | (Intern) Software
Engineer | Director of Full-Stack | Engineering Manager | Software Engineer,
Backend Infrastructure | Software Engineer, Embedded Systems | Software
Engineer, Frontend | Software Engineer, Full-Stack | Software Engineer, Full-
Stack | Software Engineer, Full-Stack Infrastructure | Software Engineer,
Mobile Infrastructure | Software Engineer, Reliability | Software Engineer,
Web Application Security

Tech Stack: We use Golang for our backend, Typescript and React for our web
client, GraphQL to fetch data from our backend, and React Native for our
mobile app. Direct experience with these technologies is not required.

To see our full list, visit:
[https://www.samsara.com/jobs](https://www.samsara.com/jobs)

------
jhfarrant
BBOXX | Software Engineer | London | Onsite

BBOXX provides affordable energy to off grid customers in sub-Saharan Africa
using an innovative IOT based solar kit combined with cashless digital
payments. We are looking for experienced developers to maintain and break our
back-office solution into focused micro services.

Apply:
[https://bboxx.workable.com/jobs/774071](https://bboxx.workable.com/jobs/774071)

About BBOXX

Lack of energy access in sub-Saharan Africa is a significant problem, with
more than 600 million people currently without mains electricity supply. In
Rwanda, 9.5 million people or 81% of the population cannot access mains
electricity, which has a negative impact on quality of life and limits
people's chances of achieving economic prosperity.

BBOXX is helping to address this issue by providing off-grid communities in
developing countries with affordable solar energy solutions. BBOXX customers
typically use a Pay-As-You-Go payment method, which enables very low income
customers access to electricity at home that they would otherwise not be able
to afford. To date BBOXX has installed more than 150,000 solar systems and
provided around 750,000 people with access to energy.

Check out our impact here
[http://www.bboxx.co.uk/customers/](http://www.bboxx.co.uk/customers/)

------
evjan
Cogent | Melbourne, Australia | Software Engineer | Full-time | Onsite | Visa

Hi! I'm a developer who has been working at Cogent for the past 6 years and I
love it here. I moved across the world for this job and I haven't regretted it
for a second. Cogent is a lovely, warm and humane company. I've managed to
convince my boss to let me travel the world and work remotely a couple of
months per year. I also work part-time so that I can work on my videography
business, and nobody raises an eyebrow at that. It's all very flexible!

Cogent is kind of a consultancy. We have a vision of becoming "Melbourne's
most loved maker of novel digital businesses". So a lot of what we do is based
on working out of clients' offices. But we do other things as well. I spend my
time working on a pretty damn cool electric car charger startup we've invested
in.

We're a values-driven company, which gives us benefits such as an open
salaries model, profit share and a strong focus on work-life balance like the
flexibility mentioned above. We also work with clients that align well with
our values.

Cogent is looking for mid-level and senior software developers with 5+ years
of experience. We use Ruby and JS quite a bit, so commercial experience with
those would make us go "ooooh!"

If this sounds interesting, have a look at our site:
[https://cogent.co](https://cogent.co)

Or drop me an email to ask me about life at Cogent or in Australia:
peter@cogent.co

~~~
edpichler
I visited the website, what a great company, congratulations.

~~~
evjan
Thanks!

------
mtweak
Bitfusion | Austin, Texas | Full Time | Onsite

Job description We are looking for an extremely talented systems programmer
with excellent C/C++ skills, deep algorithms and data structures knowledge,
and strong familiarity with Linux operating system internals and driver
development.

You should have a BS, MS, or PhD in Computer Science, Computer Engineering or
equivalent. Top-notch communication skills are essential. Strong problem
solving skills and out of the box thinking are a must. Experience with
networking protocols (IBV, Ethernet, DPDK), GPU programming (CUDA and OpenCL)
is highly desired. Must work well in a fast paced team of talented, motivated,
and coworkers. Working closely without our core engineering team in Austin, TX
is highly preferred, though remote work may be possible depending on
qualifications.

Details on open positions:

* Systems Software Engineer (C++11/14): [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/202538/systems-software-engin...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/202538/systems-software-engineer-c-plus-plus11-14-bitfusion)

* Senior Networked Systems Engineer: [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/170481/senior-networked-syste...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/170481/senior-networked-systems-engineer-bitfusion)

------
kethinov
CACI International Inc. - Rome, NY

At CACI's Rome, NY office we develop data visualization software and
productivity tools supporting the US military using a wide range of tech
stacks.

We're looking for software engineers ranging from entry level to senior
developers as well as current students looking for college jobs skilled in one
or more of the following: JavaScript (full stack: client-side and Node.js),
OpenGL/WebGL, Java, C++, Semantic Web (OWL, RDF/RQL, etc), visual design, and
*nix skills.

Must be a U.S. Citizen. Security clearance requirements per project/team
varies. Clearance must be obtained and maintained.

    
    
         === Openings ===
    

\- Internships and college semester software development co-ops (INTERNS)

\- Entry-level and mid-level full-time software developers (ONSITE)

\- Senior software engineers (REMOTE welcome)

\- Senior designer/developer (REMOTE welcome)

If this sounds interesting to you, apply at
[http://careers.caci.com/ListJobs/All/Search/location/rome/st...](http://careers.caci.com/ListJobs/All/Search/location/rome/state/ny/country/us)
or ping me directly if you have questions at enewport@caci.com.

CACI also has lots of job openings in other locations too. You can find those
openings at [http://careers.caci.com](http://careers.caci.com)

------
bradbeattie
GTmetrix (Gossamer Threads, Inc.) | Intermediate Web Application Developer |
$65-75k | ONSITE Downtown Vancouver, Canada | [http://www.gossamer-
threads.com/careers/job-postings/](http://www.gossamer-
threads.com/careers/job-postings/)

GTmetrix is the world's largest performance testing site, testing over 300,000
pages per day. We're looking for a developer to join our small, dedicated
team, working to develop and augment GTmetrix, enhance the application's
reputation for being the web's premier site speed analysis tool.

You will be part of the team maintaining and developing new features for
GTmetrix, researching latest web performance trends and tools, making
improvements to PageSpeed and YSlow recommendations, and providing support for
GTmetrix users. You will be working with a variety of technologies from all
parts of the web stack.

Our tech stack: Linux, Perl, MySQL, JavaScript, jQuery, Sass

Please visit [http://www.gossamer-threads.com/about/](http://www.gossamer-
threads.com/about/) and [https://gtmetrix.com/](https://gtmetrix.com/) to
learn more about us; who we are, the product, and why you’d want to join us in
developing your career.

------
scottyeck
Fabric | Software Engineer (Full Stack) | Brooklyn, NY | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://meetfabric.com](https://meetfabric.com)

We're building a platform to give young families fast and easy access to
simple financial security products. A few cool things about Fabric:

* We're entirely - as in 100% - serverless. Our backend services use AWS Lambda and API Gateway. We store our data in DynamoDB and S3.

* We give our engineers problems, not tasks. Your solution might involve frontend work, backend work, infra work - you name it.

* We have a highly collaborative and autonomous environment where we empower Engineers with decision-making frameworks that are based on our company-values and realtime data.

If you're looking to write fullstack JS on a small team where you'll have
ownership over the code and an impact on the business, this is the place for
you.

* More about the role: [https://meetfabric.com/careers/software-engineer-full-stack](https://meetfabric.com/careers/software-engineer-full-stack)

* On our serverless infra: [https://thenewstack.io/case-study-how-fabric-uses-serverless...](https://thenewstack.io/case-study-how-fabric-uses-serverless-to-disrupt-the-life-insurance-market/)

Send me a note at scotty[at]meetfabric.com :)

------
bobmagoo
Tableau Software | Security Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

Tableau's Product Security team is scaling up! We're looking for two
operationally-focused security engineers. If you're specifically interested in
security work, please shoot me a message.

* Security Engineer - [https://tableaurefer.rolepoint.com/?shorturl=DxfBe#job/ahBzf...](https://tableaurefer.rolepoint.com/?shorturl=DxfBe#job/ahBzfnJvbGVwb2ludC1wcm9kchALEgNKb2IYgIDQqeuasggM)

Requisite blurb about Tableau: Tableau Software is a company on a mission. We
help people see and understand their data. After a highly successful IPO in
2013, Tableau has become a market-defining company in the business
intelligence industry. Our culture is casual and high-energy. We are
passionate about our product and our mission and we are loyal to each other
and our company. We value work/life balance, efficiency, simplicity,
freakishly friendly customer service, and making a difference in the world!

#Note#: Please only contact me if you're an individual (no recruiters/staff
aug companies) that wants to do security engineering full time at Tableau. One
of us will be at DerbyCon if you want to catch up as well.

If you want to apply, please email us at prodsec-recruiting@tableau.com so we
can put you into the system. Cheers!

------
xanary
Zoox | Full Time | Foster City, CA | Software & hardware | ONSITE, VISA |
[https://zoox.com/](https://zoox.com/) |
[https://jobs.lever.co/zoox](https://jobs.lever.co/zoox) Zoox is a Foster
City, CA-based robotics company founded by Tim Kentley-Klay and Dr. Jesse
Levinson to create autonomous mobility. Operating at the intersection of
design, computer science, and electro-mechanical engineering, Zoox is a
multidisciplinary team working to imagine and build an advanced mobility
experience that will support the future needs of urban mobility for both
people and the environment. We are presently executing on a plan to deliver a
new era of on-demand autonomous electric mobility-as-a-service by 2020. Our
mission is to redefine how populations move through our cities.

We have raised $500m in our Series B. We have also assembled a stellar and
rapidly growing team of over 500 employees, representing some of the top minds
across the fields of robotics, artificial intelligence, machine learning,
product design, and vehicle engineering. The team includes 70+ PhDs, world-
leading engineers and executives from companies such as Google, SpaceX, Tesla,
Apple, Nvidia, Microsoft, and NASA.

------
yavi
Alpha | New York City/NYC SoHo | Senior Fullstack Engineer, Machine Learning /
NLP Engineer, Director of Product Management | ONSITE, FULL-TIME | $100 -
$180k | [https://alphahq.com](https://alphahq.com)

We believe the path towards building better products involves more and faster
experimentation. Alpha is an insights platform that enables teams to make
data-driven decisions about products, users, and new markets. Users of our
insights platform ask plain English questions and get back supporting data in
hours or days, not weeks or months.

On the engineering front we're currently looking for both full-stack web
engineers and ML/NLP specialists. Have a strong track record in product
management? Come join the company revolutionizing product management as our
Director of Product Management.

Our stack: - Ruby - Node - MongoDB - PostgreSQL - Redis - Vue.js - AWS -
Heroku

For more info check out the official posting (be sure to mention HN!):

Machine Learning / NLP Engineer:
[https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/779039](https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/779039)

Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/760511](https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/760511)

Director of Product Management:
[https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/733217](https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/733217)

~~~
karterhactik
Can you please share your email so that I can send you an updated copy of my
resume? I am super interested in the ML/NLP role

------
torvald
Kolonial.no | (Senior) Software Engineer; Product Managers; Head of Data &
Insight | Oslo, Norway | ONSITE
[http://jobb.kolonial.no/](http://jobb.kolonial.no/)

Kolonial.no are one of the fastest growing startups in Norway recently valued
at ~$180 million after just 3 years of operations. We're enabling users to buy
their groceries online and have already thousands of daily customers.

We're unique in that we've built a complete warehouse, logistics, and
procurement platform with millions of daily transactions and lots of
interesting challenges as automation becomes a more important. This has
allowed us to scale and adapt quickly to market and business demands.

Our technology stack is primarily Python, Django, PostgreSQL, HAProxy, Salt,
Elastic Search, Celery, SCSS and Javascript + React.js where suitable. You can
read more about our stack here:
[https://kolonial.no/om/teknologi/](https://kolonial.no/om/teknologi/).

Non-exhaustive list of benefits: a competitive salary; autonomy; warm lunch
made by our office chef; new offices in central Oslo; and whatever equipment
you would like to develop on. Norwegian is not a requirement, but it is
preferred if at least you'd like to learn.

------
ntenenz
MGH & BWH Center for Clinical Data Science | Boston, MA USA | ONSITE, Full-
Time, VISA | [https://www.ccds.io](https://www.ccds.io)

At the CCDS, we're applying machine learning to healthcare to improve patient
care and reduce inefficiency. Unlike most healthcare startups, we are embedded
within a hospital (two actually -- Mass General Hospital and Brigham & Women's
Hospital) giving us access to the clinicians and data we need to solve the
most important issues facing medicine today. And with support from Nvidia, GE,
and Nuance, we have the hardware, translational expertise, and financial
support to execute on our mission.

We're expanding aggressively and are hiring across the org. In particular, the
ML team will be scaling and is seeking skilled engineers with varying levels
of ML experience, from junior roles for those with less time in industry to
more senior positions for those who have a proven track record of shipping
product. We offer competitive salaries, visa sponsorship, (unsurprisingly)
great health benefits, and a mission that you can be proud to describe to
friends and family.

If interested, feel free to reach out (contact info in profile). I'm Director
of ML for the org and will personally respond to any questions you may have.

------
marius-s
Citymapper | Junior / Senior Software engineers | Full-time, ONSITE, VISA,
London

Python / Go backend engineer
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6531](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6531)

Senior Web engineer (React)
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/629000](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/629000)

Site Reliability Engineer
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6531](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6531)

-

We are looking to hire great engineers - Check out our blog at
[https://engineering.citymapper.com](https://engineering.citymapper.com) to
get a better idea of what we are doing.

We need great engineers who are up to the challenge of making cities usable.
Our multimodal transport app helps people to get from A to B and we are also
running mobility services in London
([https://citymapper.com/smartride](https://citymapper.com/smartride)) We are
also looking for site reliability engineers to help us scale our services to
millions of users.

I am Marius (head of backend engineering) and you can contact me directly at
marius@citymapper.com (no recruiters!) if you have any questions. Otherwise
please apply through our website:
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs)

------
jatish
Flo AI | Bay Area, CA | ML Engineers, Software Engineers | Full-Time | Onsite

Each year, you spend roughly 12 days sitting in traffic. At Flo AI, our
mission is to eliminate congestion from cities and give you some of that time
back.

We’re building an AI platform that leverages transport data to improve the
flow of vehicles. We are currently piloting our AI Traffic Control Software
(AI-TCS), which manages and optimizes traffic signal timings at city scale to
reduce average travel times by up to 20%.

We’re currently looking for ML Engineers, Data Engineers and Software
Engineers (see [https://angel.co/flo-ai-1/jobs](https://angel.co/flo-
ai-1/jobs)) to further develop our platform. You will be focused on building
out our AI-TCS software, building control models, fusing transport datasets
and building APIs to traffic controllers.

We currently use Hadoop, Cassandra, HBase combined with SUMO, Keras and
TensorFlow. We’re looking for engineers who want to shape the future of our
platform, putting their own stamp on our stack and build it for scalability.

This is a great opportunity to join an ambitious, mission-driven startup
taking on a $1tn+ global problem. If you’re interested, email me your resume
or LinkedIn at jatish@flo-ai.com providing links to your GitHub.

------
kschwarz
BondLink | Junior/Senior Software Engineer | Boston, MA, US | ONSITE | Full
Time

We are a small team of Scala engineers using advanced functional techniques to
ship reliable, rot-proof software. We use lots of shapeless and scalaz, a free
monad based program/interpreter architecture, monadic logging, and more. If
these things are familiar you will feel right at home, if they are interesting
to you and you want to learn, you will find a safe and supportive environment
to grow on the job.

About the company:

BondLink provides a SaaS platform to bond issuers in the $4 trillion municipal
bond industry. We have raised a large Series A, we have strong revenue growth,
and we are already working with many of the largest issuers in the country.

The company was founded by a former Massachusetts Assistant State Treasurer
who raised nearly 25 billion in funding for the state and set the gold
standard in the industry for transparency and investor outreach, partnered
with a multiple-time startup founder with several successful exits under his
belt.

We have deep expertise and credibility in the industry we serve, great
product-market fit, a strong footing with a ton of momentum, and a great
handle on our software delivery.

If this sounds like something you'd want to be a part of, shoot an email to
kevin(at)bondlink(dot)com

------
ryanpulliam
Second Street Inc. | Back-End Software Developer (St. Louis) | Full Time | On-
site Only

Second Street has an immediate opportunity for a Back-End Software Developer.
They will deliver features, mentor other developers, and help drive the
architecture of our software.

Position Summary: You will be a member of our cross-functional product
development team which is made up of designers, testers, and developers.
You'll enjoy a high level of autonomy while also working very collaboratively
in-person and remotely using Slack, Trello, and GitHub. We work together to
ship code every day and are constantly looking for ways to improve. Developers
at Second Street are fully involved in every part of the process, from
planning, to developing, to testing, to launch. We do things right: version
control, automated testing, code reviews, and occasional pair programming. As
a senior developer you'll help your teammates work through particularly vexing
issues and guide them as they build larger projects, all while keeping an eye
toward usability and user experience. A strong work ethic, good communication
skills, and advanced knowledge of current technology are vital in this role.
The ideal candidate will have a sense of ownership and passion for creating
state-of-the-art technology and the drive to stay abreast of new industry
tools. This position will work out of our downtown St. Louis, Missouri office.

[http://info.secondstreet.com/now-hiring-back-end-software-
de...](http://info.secondstreet.com/now-hiring-back-end-software-developer)

How to Apply: Please email a resume to employment@secondstreet.com.

------
jpm_sd
Saildrone | Full-time | ONSITE | Alameda, CA |
[https://www.saildrone.com/#Careers](https://www.saildrone.com/#Careers)

We are hiring for multiple roles!

Data Pipeline Engineer

Geospatial Software Developer

Lead iOS Developer

Platform Engineer

Quality Control Lead

Senior Software Engineer

Site Reliability Engineer

Solutions Engineer

and more!

Saildrone designs and manufactures wind and solar-powered autonomous surface
vehicles called Saildrones, which make cost-effective ocean data collection
possible at scale. We are busy building the world's largest high-resolution
ocean datasets, working with governments and private companies around the
globe. We believe that better inputs in planetary models in turn yield better
outputs and that the new insights gained in weather forecasting, carbon
cycling, global fishing and climate change will have a tremendous impact on
humanity. We are based in Alameda, CA and are backed by Horizons Ventures,
Social Capital, The Capricorn Investment Group, Lux Capital and The Schmidt
Family Foundation.

This is an exciting new opportunity to drive your function at a fast-growing
post series-B startup at the cutting edge intersection of big data services
and autonomous hardware. You will be an integral part of an A+ multi-
disciplinary team scaling a high-performance business while delivering high
impact for humanity and future generations.

------
wklieber
Software Engineering Institute (SEI) | Compiler Researcher | Pittsburgh, PA,
USA | ONSITE

Our team is developing techniques for automatically repairing C source code to
remove memory-safety vulnerabilities. The ultimate goal is to enable a proof
of some or all aspects of memory safety of the repaired program. By repairing
at the level of source code (as opposed to a compiler pass, like
AddressSanitizer or SoftBound+CETS), the user isn’t tied to a particular build
chain. Furthermore, although the goal is to as automatic as possible,
nevertheless it is likely that the developer will need to manually tune
performance-critical sections of the codebase, which is facilitated by doing
the repair at the source-code level.

We are looking to hire someone with experience in static analysis, compiler
development, or formal verification. The successful candidate will both work
on advanced research projects and work directly with customers to help
transition our research into practice. Candidates will be subject to a
background check and must be eligible to obtain and maintain a Department of
Defense security clearance.

If interested, please email your resume to me at
weklieber+hiring@sei(DOT)cmu(DOT)edu.

~~~
mattds17
Might you be looking for interns for this Winter (Jan-Apr)?

~~~
wklieber
We welcome applications for intern positions as well as full-time positions. I
think we can do winter internships, but I'm not completely sure -- I'll check
with HR to confirm. Thank you for your interest!

------
epkatz
Wonder | Full-stack Software Engineer(s) | New York City (NYC) | ONSITE |
[https://askwonder.com](https://askwonder.com)

Wonder is a new kind of knowledge service that makes your brain scalable. We
provide instant access to the intellect and fact-finding skills of a
distributed network of analysts around the world. We enable anyone - from
individuals up to Fortune 500s - to gain strategic knowledge when they need it
most.

We are looking for senior software engineers to join us in our beautiful
office in Manhattan to help make the product and the organization that goes
along with it.

We're a team of thirteen engineers today but we expect to grow into a
household name in NYC tech over the next few years and want your help to get
there!

You'll be an integral part of a startup with real traction, helping to scale
both the product and your fellow colleagues. We care about building a diverse
engineering organization and supporting each others' professional development.

For engineering, we expect you to have at least a few years of professional
experience including some experience with Node and/or React and an interest in
working across the stack to build web applications.

Current stack: Node.js, Typescript, Postgres, MongoDB, Heroku/AWS

Please use this link to apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/askwonder/ae00c78f-7a92-4902-b804-bd48...](https://jobs.lever.co/askwonder/ae00c78f-7a92-4902-b804-bd48afb09d0a)

Unfortunately we are unable to sponsor new visas at this time.

------
astranis
Astranis (YC W16) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite | US Citizen or
Green Card

Four billion people do not have access to the internet. Astranis is going to
change that. We are building the next generation of smaller, lower-cost
telecommunications satellites to bring the world online.

Join us and work with top engineers who have flown things in space before. The
team is currently 35 people from SpaceX, Skybox, Qualcomm, and Google.

Roles we’re hiring for include:

* Embedded software -- write mission critical software that runs the spacecraft. No previous embedded or space experience required.

* Avionics -- PCB design, layout, bringup, test of mission critical electrical subsystems. Bonus: experience with fault-tolerant electronics

* Power electronics -- Design ~2 kW satellite power systems, including solar arrays and electronics for power regulation and distribution

* Fault tolerant systems -- Design fault tolerant electronics for operating in a radiation environment

* Aerospace/controls -- implement solutions to 6 DOF, non-linear control problems. Experience with spacecraft controls is a plus but not required.

* RF/Microwave -- work across a broad range designing and implementing RF systems at microwave frequencies, including LNAs and power amplifiers

* DSP/FPGA -- program FPGA hardware, develop custom DSP IP cores and integrate off-the-shelf IP cores

Please check out our postings here--
[https://jobs.lever.co/astranis](https://jobs.lever.co/astranis)

------
hclappsec
HCL Products and Platforms | Application Security Consultant (multiple roles)
| Remote (mainly US-based)

I am a consultant on the lab services team for application security at HCL P&P
(more info here: [https://www.hcltech.com/products-and-
platforms](https://www.hcltech.com/products-and-platforms)). We are a small
remote-based team and our core focus is helping customers build successful
application security testing programs utilizing HCL-developed software. Our
team is hiring for a number of different application security positions
including Presales Consultant, Associate Consultant, and Sr. Consultant (this
open to EU-based candidates as well). We are looking for people with the
following interests and skills:

    
    
      * Development background (especially in Java and/or .NET languages)
      * Familiar with modern web development practices and DevOps tools
      * Comfortable with: at least one scripting language, basic SQL, both Windows and Linux-based environments
      * Application security experience and/or strong demonstrated interest
      * Comfortable in a customer-facing role (presenting to groups, leading workshops, etc.)
      * Experience working on a remote/distributed team
      * Willingness to travel as required  (up to ~50%)
    

In addition to the above, experience with application vulnerability scanning
(SAST and DAST) tools, especially with IBM AppScan or similar products would
be excellent, but is not required.

Note: you should already be legally allowed to work in the US or EU (for the
respective positions).

Please contact me directly (email in profile) if you are interested or have
questions.

------
kunle
Cash App | Software Engineer | San Francisco/Melbourne AU/Kitchener/Waterloo
CA |
[https://squareup.com/careers/jobs?team=Cash](https://squareup.com/careers/jobs?team=Cash)

Cash App (by Square Inc) is hiring across ML, Backend, iOS & Android to work
on features for the #1 Finance app in the US on iOS and Android.

\----

What we do:

Cash App is the easiest way to send and receive money. We make it easy to get
paid, spend safely, deposit your paycheck, buy bitcoin and save while you
spend. We're hiring engineers to help unbanked and underbanked customers
around the country manage their money.

\----

Why it's cool:

Cash is a fullstack team, with opportunities to work on highly well designed
customer facing features, deep moneymovement infrastructure, and risk &
machine learning infrastructure. Cash's goal is to be an honest financial
network, and millions of customers per month already manage their money with
Cash. Our work environment includes lots of Silicon Valley style perks, and
supports a distributed team culture; we have teams in timezones from Melbourne
to Stockholm.

\----

Technologies we use and teach:

Java 8 including JUnit, Hibernate, Guice, and Jersey

HTTP, JSON, gRPC, and Protocol Buffers

MySQL

\----

If this matches your background and interests, we'd love to talk to you --
email ayo+hn@squareup.com.

~~~
abhicrysis
Hi,

Do you guys sponsor visa?

------
kbaker
Venture Research Inc. | Software Engineer | Plano, TX (Dallas, TX, DFW) |
Onsite Only | [http://www.ventureresearch.com](http://www.ventureresearch.com)

Interested in RFID? In improving inventory and replenishment processes in
hospitals, labs, and clinics? In automatically tracking pallets, containers,
and other assets around a facility? Come join us!

Venture Research is a leader in the RFID industry and is consistently pushing
the leading edge of what is possible using RFID. We have a variety of
opportunities available for both fast-paced new product design and development
as well as for development on some of our long-term stable products. 18 year
old small but growing company, privately held, with excellent benefits, 401K
matching, paid health insurance and highly competitive salary and bonus
structure.

We are hiring for the following positions:

* Embedded platforms engineer: C, Linux, Android NDK. Experience with hardware co-design a plus.

* Frontend Web Developer: HTML/CSS/JS. Django-rest-framework and React.

* Senior .NET / Backend developer: C#, VB.Net, ASP.NET, MSSQL, Oracle, JavaScript and JQuery. .NET MVC a plus.

Please email resumes to hr@ventureresearch.com, or use the email in my
profile. Thanks!

------
chrisabrams
Green Matters | Senior JavaScript Engineer | Remote or NYC | Full-time

Green Matters is a publisher covering important green verticals such as
technology, energy, food & parenting. Our headquarters are NYC but we're a
remote first engineering team (currently USA & Europe but pretty open to
location).

This is a senior role and we're interested in helping you grow into an IC
(Independent Contributor) if needed. There is a lot more to our operations
than just [https://www.greenmatters.com/](https://www.greenmatters.com/):

* Help us grow our eCommerce tools.

* Work methodically with monitoring, alerting, logging and analytics.

* Continue to develop on our Content Management System.

We're in a great spot, we won't be throwing you into the fire. We've been
growing steadily over the past two years and looking to expand our engineering
team with another team player.

Our tech stack includes Node.js, React, Redux, soon to be TypeScript (you can
help us), PostgreSQL, Redis, and Docker/Kubernetes. If you love GCP that's a
bonus but not required at all.

No recruiters here, email the CTO directly if interested:
chris.abrams@greenmatters.com

On a last fun note, while we may be Green-oriented, our team loves fried
chicken.

------
zadrras
Oxipit | Senior Full-Stack & Front-End Engineers | Vilnius (Lithuania) |
ONSITE | Full-Time | [http://www.oxipit.ai/](http://www.oxipit.ai/)

We’re a young startup applying Artificial Intelligence solutions in the
medical field of radiology. Our main product - ChestEye - analyzes chest X-ray
images with the help of Deep Neural Networks and provides automatically
generated preliminary reports for radiologists. We are looking for new team
members with a wide range of perspectives and backgrounds to help shape our
fast-growing company and make a positive impact in the world.

Currently we have two open positions for senior software engineers experienced
with Python:

\- Full-Stack Engineer, to expand and maintain our whole software stack.

\- Front-End Engineer, to work on our web application and medical image
viewer.

These are challenging positions, where you would have the freedom to make
fundamental architectural decisions and shape the software as you see fit. If
you fancy a challenge, contact us at careers@oxipit.ai

More info on the positions:
[http://www.oxipit.ai/careers.html](http://www.oxipit.ai/careers.html)

------
tcrypto
Crypto.com | Multiple Positions | Hong Kong | FULL-TIME ONSITE | VISA

Crypto.com, the pioneering payments and cryptocurrency platform, seeks to
accelerate the world's transition to cryptocurrency. Here are some of our
openings:

* Backend Developer - Developing our core product and in-house applications - Ruby, Elixir

* Mobile Developer - Developing sophisticated applications on Android and iOS - Swift, Kotlin

* Quantitative Developer - Building the heart of our trading and investment platform - Python

You can find out more about our openings and apply in the link below:
[https://cryptocom.bamboohr.com/jobs](https://cryptocom.bamboohr.com/jobs)

Some positions are not yet advertised. If you are interested in working on
distributed systems in Rust and Elixir, please reply to this thread with your
email using the steps below:

echo
"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
TkQgUFVCTElDIEtFWS0tLS0tCg==" | base64 -D > crypto.pub

echo "your@email.contact" | openssl rsautl -encrypt -oaep -pubin -inkey
crypto.pub -out contact.enc

base64 contact.enc

~~~
prashant10
ehr9fPydfR/GJP5m1Nku4XQvAzY0ZmfZ5t8ij5HiEQ3E/2LqQZByxP6j1EbM58XkvVl3TfpwSYkDuqEuLHhkB2hkDlXzhhjRWCUJd+hlLSzuQbemfG88Z2LhHYrWPCq81Uzgy++YU8RNt1dqpGiRg9y4uYwAjDnww5YW62+HRz0JNQImSnem6g2Q766rlDpp7oGOQN8D7DJ/qRWpMH4dYUiMFgFQYBEZvDACL11XABfQaDB0L4TPgjOlheNn411hFOaWegOrAuxUq0WrM92sd6aYorVYMhEaHvGRmcufaoaerf9323I7Hc8j185QCtDCt898nfNmmAD1Mtunm/M4Tg==

~~~
tcrypto
Thanks for your interest. I thought it was obvious, but the part which says
"your@email.contact" should be replaced by your email contact :)

------
champagnepapi
Hungryroot | Software Engineer, Full Stack | New York | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[https://www.hungryroot.com/careers/software-
engineer](https://www.hungryroot.com/careers/software-engineer)

At Hungryroot, we are building a new way to grocery shop. Rather than browsing
an endless selection of items at a traditional grocer, customers can now
receive personal deliveries based on their tastes, lifestyle and budget
preferences. We learn what customers like and don't like, and we deliver
fresh, wholesome foods with simple-to-prepare instructions, making it easier
than ever to eat healthy. Our mission is to make healthy living easy. We’re a
passionate, fast-paced organization backed by some of the nation’s best
venture capital investors.

We’re looking for a highly motivated, problem solving Software Engineer
excited to play an integral role in our lean, rapidly growing Technology team.
At Hungryroot, we experiment, iterate, learn, and repeat. Most importantly, we
build things people love. As a member of the Technology team, you will be
responsible for development of the company's customer-facing sites. The ideal
candidate is obsessed with delivering the best possible customer experience,
values software engineering best practices, and never forgets about
scalability and performance when designing code. This is an exciting role for
someone who wants to get in at the ground floor of a rapidly growing start-up,
and for someone who has established a track record as a dedicated and positive
team player, has a passion for health, wellness and craveable food, and is
ready for their next challenge.

If interested please email: careers@hungryroot.com with "Hacker News"
somewhere in the subject.

------
lrx
Scientist | Software Engineer & Data Scientist | San Diego | Full-time |
REMOTE | [https://scientist.com](https://scientist.com)

What we do: Scientist.com is a growing services marketplace which helps
Scientists the world-over find, initiate, and track service requests. We're at
many of the largest pharmaceutical and biotech institutions in the world. We
enable the outsourced workflows which increase efficiencies and facilitate
compliance. And we're growing.

What you would do: The web application is in great shape but we need to answer
more business questions. We want to provide data and tools to our finance and
business analysts based on events from the application. The first big project
would be maintaining an ETL pipeline for loading data in to AWS Redshift and
supporting our internal customers with Quicksight or Tableau.

You would be collaborating with experienced application owners who know the
datas ins and outs, you would not be learning the system in a vacuum. That
won't be the end of it, we'd also like to support more developer friendly
tools like Jupyter.

You'd also be supporting the Kubernetes cluster, helping to track system
health, improving our CI/CD system, internal metrics and logging, performing
cluster upgrades, and doing a variety of security ops. I think this part is
more minor but any experience with operating Kubernetes is desired. If you
like Rust, this also a great job for you, I'd love to have utilities or even
small webapps written in Rust.

You can apply here: [https://goo.gl/apmN3F](https://goo.gl/apmN3F) If you have
any questions, email me at xavier@scientist.com

------
ProtsenkoAlex
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark/
New York, USA | Full-time, Onsite/Remote

Airtame is a fast-growing startup. Our wireless streaming solution helps
people work better. We are based in windy Copenhagen, but have an office in
New York that takes care of our U.S. customers. We're currently hiring:

* C/C++ Windows Software Engineer - Copenhagen or Europe ([https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4058777002](https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4058777002))

* Software Engineer, Chromium Internals - Copenhagen, Denmark or New York, USA ([https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4069854002](https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4069854002))

* Senior Embedded Linux Engineer - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4010452002](https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4010452002))

Our talented engineers are given significant ownership and responsibility over
projects. We value rapid iteration, continuous integration and testing, and we
are serious about producing high-quality, maintainable software. Frequent code
reviews, linting, and pairing are all integral components of our engineering
culture. We encourage experimenting with new technologies and constantly
challenge ourselves to improve our code, processes, and systems.

Get to know about our Engineering team:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jUqPWEvMlg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jUqPWEvMlg)

We sponsor work visas for non-EU applicants.

------
DanFeldman
Starsky Robotics (YC S16) | Perception, Gen. Software Engineer, ML Engineer,
Data Engineer, Controls Engineer, Behavior Planning Engineer| San Francisco,
CA | Onsite | Full-time

Come build self driving trucks! Starsky Robotics is a fantastic place to work,
we're solving hard problems across the board and need help. We have positions
open for all sides of the robotics stack, and are specifically looking for
more Software eng. maturity for the platform and infrastructure teams. I
personally work on the platform/infra side and am looking for extra hands on
our data eng and testing infrastructure.

Blurb:

We're working to make trucks autonomous on the highway and remote controlled
by experienced drivers for the first and last mile. Our self driving trucks
will make roads safer while giving drivers meaningful work close to their
homes and families.

We currently run our trucks autonomously on the highway, with freight. We are
looking for awesome engineers who are comfortable working on a scrappy, driven
engineering team. The team takes an extremely active role in the development
and testing of Starsky Trucks on highways across the US.

We use Python, C++, and lots of bash scripting. We are a group of PhDs,
masters, bachelors, college dropouts, and high school interns all working
together. No matter your experience, we're looking for intelligent folks who
have a history of diving excitedly into new fields. Able to sponsor all visas.
All positions non-remote unless otherwise specified.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/](https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/)
or email me (daniel + @<company_name>.com) with any questions.

~~~
DanFeldman
Note: we can and do provide visas for fulltime work.

------
bkudria
RaiseMe | Engineer, DevOps | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, Full-time

RaiseMe is expanding access to higher education by reinventing how students
earn scholarship dollars from colleges. Our platform allows colleges and
universities to award incremental "micro-scholarships" to high school (and
soon, community college) students, based on academic, testing,
extracurricular, and real-world experience. We've over 250 college partners,
and users in 1 of 2 high schools in the US. Many of our students earn tens-of-
thousands of dollars for college. The coolest part of our platform is how it
educates students about the possibility of college in the first place. Many of
our users are first-generation college attendees, or minority or low-income
students.

Here's a recent VICE Impact article about us:
[https://impact.vice.com/en_us/article/ne3yvm/students-
earned...](https://impact.vice.com/en_us/article/ne3yvm/students-earned-
dollar1-billion-in-college-scholarships-using-their-smartphones)

If you're an engineer looking to work with other smart and passionate
individuals on the mission of helping all high school students achieve their
college ambitions, get in touch! We are a small company, with a 12-person
engineering team. We offer competitive pay, great benefits (including a dog-
friendly office!), and meaningful equity stake.

Tech stack: Ruby/Rails, React/Redux frontend, MongoDB/Postgres/Redshift, with
some small things in Go, Python, and Node.

I'm happy to answer any questions - email me at ben@raise.me. Our jobs listing
page is here: [https://www.raise.me/jobs](https://www.raise.me/jobs)

------
sadadar
Credit Karma | Software Engineer, Engineering Manager, Data Scientist,
Director of Engineering, Native Engineers | San Francisco (SF), Charlotte, Los
Angeles (LA) | Full Time

Credit Karma is the top finance app in both the iOS and Android app stores and
has over 85M users in the US and Canada. We help people make progress on their
finances focusing today on Credit/Debt and Taxes. We make a meaningful impact
on people who are struggling today, it's worth looking into if you are
somebody seeking a mission that isn't a first world problem.

We're a very successful company: valued over $4B, profitable, hit more than
half a billion in revenue a few years ago, and we have a ton of technical
problems to solve. We're hiring in basically every technical position,
multiple roles. We run on a stack that's scala, typescript, react, swift,
kotlin, php (legacy), kafka, google cloud, dataflow, kubernetes, finagle /
thrift, and all sorts of fun stuff.

My name's Matt, I'm a VP of Engineering here at CK and I'd love to talk to you
about our roles. Email me directly matt (at) creditkarma.com (dot) com.

Thanks!

------
nerdz
StructionSite | Oakland and Santa Monica, CA | Full-time | Remote or Onsite |
[https://structionsite.com](https://structionsite.com)

StructionSite is the digital version of the physical construction site. We
turn any human with a hard hat and a camera into a Google street view car.
People on the project can inspect progress and communicate in real-time,
without having to be onsite.

We're seed stage, investor backed, and hiring across the board to keep up with
a growing user base and backlog of new features. Join a small, tight-knit
engineering team on the ground floor of a big product. Help us build software
tools for another kind of builder.

* Backend or Full-Stack Engineer (Mid- or Senior-level)

* Senior Android Developer

* Machine Vision Engineer

* Head Recruiter (for Sales or Engineering roles)

Our stack includes Python, Elixir + OTP, Node.js on AWS Lambda, PostgreSQL,
with lots of AWS and Google Cloud. Frontend is JavaScript / React.

No jobs page online yet, but I'm a founder and happy to answer any questions
via email. Depending on the role there is the option for Onsite or Remote (if
based in US).

To apply or learn more, email me: dan@structionsite.com

Thanks for reading!

~~~
beautybasics
Great idea and product.

------
f00biebletch
Remind | Software Engineer | San Francisco or Remote | Full Time

At Remind ([https://remind.com/](https://remind.com/)) we are building an ed-
tech business on top of our 27 million monthly active teachers, students,
parents, and guardians as we strive to get every kid a chance to succeed.

We are looking for senior engineers to help us scale our services as well as
take our reliability to the next level. We've got systems in go, node, ruby,
and python backed by AWS Aurora, Dynamo, SQS, and lots of other fun tech. See
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/496462?gh_jid=49646...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/496462?gh_jid=496462)
for more info, or reach out directly to me.

We are a small but mighty team looking for engineers who want to have deep
impact on both education and our business.

I run engineering and am blessed to be able to not only serve teachers with a
great app, but also to work alongside a great team building a business.

Email me kevin at remindhq dot com if interested. Thanks!

------
zinxq
Lending Tree, Inc. | Software Engineers | Burlingame, CA | ONSITE |
[https://www.lendingtree.com](https://www.lendingtree.com)

Email us at: jobs@lendingtree.com

Must be local or willing to relocate

Who we are:

LendingTree, Inc. empowers consumers with information, tools, advice, products
and services for critical transactions and financial decisions in their lives.

Specifically - We're looking for:

Full-stack Developers:

We're looking for Junior and Senior Engineers at every level up and down the
stack. No matter where you fit - you're a crack-shot in your language of
choice. Our system matches users with hundreds of possible opportunities in
real-time. We're looking for people who care about performance. A lot. Our
stack is currently Java, Javascript, Redis, Mongo, SQLServer (and more) but
the exact technologies are less important than the architectures and designs
you bring to the table.

You love to code. You've built stuff. Stuff you can show us. Stuff you can't
wait to show us. You know the right technology implemented the right way
matters.

Will relocate to the Bay Area for the right candidates.

Send your resume to jobs@lendingtree.com

------
RemoteLock
RemoteLock | Denver, Colorado, USA or Remote | Full-time | Senior Full-stack
Engineer

Tech stack: Ruby, Rails, React, React Native, GraphQL, gRPC, MySQL, AWS

RemoteLock™, a LockState company, is headquartered in Denver, Colorado and
provides a cloud-enabled platform for smart locks allowing users to manage any
type of internet-enabled lock from a single centralized dashboard.

RemoteLock™ attracts and retains only top-notch employees – we recruit for
high talent, low egos. We offer a competitive compensation package including
salary, equity, bonus, medical/dental/vision, 401(k), PTO/Flextime, quarterly
celebration events, stocked kitchen, dog friendly office, RTD EcoPass & remote
work options. We recently relocated to a trendy new office warehouse at the
Evans Light Rail station in Denver and closed $5.8MM in a Series A funding
round this past May.

[https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/remotelock-senior-
ful...](https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/remotelock-senior-fullstack-
engineer-1)

If interested, please email techjobs@remotelock.com

------
presidentender
Juniper Square | San Francisco |
[https://junipersquare.com/careers](https://junipersquare.com/careers) | Full-
time | Onsite

At Juniper Square, we’re transforming the commercial real estate investment
industry—one of the oldest, largest, and most inaccessible investment
industries.

We believe we can change the industry for the better through software, and
we’re seeking passionate, talented, and service-oriented people to join our
team.

We raised a series A backed by Felicis Ventures in January, and we're growing
fast. The founders have strong track records, the product team has deep domain
knowledge, and the engineers... well, we're nice people, anyway.

1\. Senior Software Engineer | Python -
[https://www.junipersquare.com/careers?gh_jid=985943](https://www.junipersquare.com/careers?gh_jid=985943)

2\. Senior Product Designer -
[https://www.junipersquare.com/careers?gh_jid=1024511](https://www.junipersquare.com/careers?gh_jid=1024511)

------
kevinrecruits
Redbubble | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.redbubble.com](https://www.redbubble.com)

Redbubble is creating the world’s largest marketplace for independent artists,
bringing more creativity into the world. It begins with 600k independent
artists. A global community making their creations available on awesome stuff
like tees, cases, throw pillows, and more. Whatever your thing, Redbubble has
an uncommon design that smacks you right in the heart.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/redbubble](https://www.keyvalues.com/redbubble)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://careers.redbubble.com/jobs/1221051?gh_jid=1221051](https://careers.redbubble.com/jobs/1221051?gh_jid=1221051)

Tech Stack: Back End: Ruby on Rails Front End: ReactJS

Email Kevin (kevin.mcsherry@redbubble.com) if you'd like to learn more!

------
alri5
V7 | Deep Learning (vision) in real-time for cancer research laboratories |
London, Full-Time

\---

We are a team of experienced DL research scientists and engineers working on
doubling the progress of cancer research laboratories through a novel use of
computer vision. We are partnered with the largest player in the field and
have access to some of the world's most prestigious research laboratories for
prototype deployments. No medical expertise required, we do not analyze
radiological images or in-vivo experiments, nor does our product fit within
that domain.

Benefits include unlimited time off, yearly 4-day retreats, and everything you
would expect from a startup that places talent first.

[https://v7labs.com](https://v7labs.com)

\---

* Deep Learning Engineer (Segmentation+tracking, 6D object pose, hand pose)

* Back-End Software Engineer (Elixir/Phoenix experience)

* Full-Stack Software Engineer (Functional Programming experience preferred)

[https://angel.co/vseven/jobs](https://angel.co/vseven/jobs)

Or send an email directly to jobs [at] v7labs.com

------
marknicolosi
Aclaimant | Remote | QA Tester/Analyst | Full-time |
[https://aclaimant.com](https://aclaimant.com)

Aclaimant is hiring a Quality Assurance Tester/Analyst to improve how we think
about testing. Quality Assurance is presently handled by both the product and
development teams. You would be implementing an efficient, robust and thorough
process ensure our product is the highest quality and regression-free.

Our technology teams work remotely from the comfort of their homes. We work
core hours and spend most of the day on video calls with each other; therefore
we expect candidates to be located within North America.

Requirements

* Perform testing of Aclaimant platform

* Analyze requirements and user stories to build test cases

* Plan, design, and implement tests

* Generate test play books for feature, system, and regression level testing

* Utilize industry standard tools to document test cases/scripts and report defects

* Communicate the tests and their results with the development team to work towards correction of system issue.

* Automated testing experience is a bonus.

Email your resume to jobs@aclaimant.com to learn more

------
coderholic
IPInfo | Senior Software or Data Engineer / PM | Remote (or Seattle)

I started [https://ipinfo.io](https://ipinfo.io) as a small side project a few
years ago, and it has since grown to now handling over 12 billion API requests
a month, we have thousands of customers, and we're used by hundreds of
thousands of developers. See
[https://ipinfo.io/about](https://ipinfo.io/about) for some more details, or
read this interview I did a couple of years ago that has some of the
backstory: [https://getputpost.co/from-side-project-to-250-million-
daily...](https://getputpost.co/from-side-project-to-250-million-daily..).

I've recently started expanding the team, and I'm looking for more people with
an interest in what we're doing to join the team, part-time or full-time. If
you're interested I'd love to chat. Shoot me a mail at ben@ipinfo.io

~~~
amenod
The link to backstory is broken, here's the fixed one:
[https://getputpost.co/from-side-project-to-250-million-
daily...](https://getputpost.co/from-side-project-to-250-million-daily-
requests-909b9e373d94)

------
rahuljayaraman
ActiveSphere | Bangalore, India | ONSITE | Full Time | Software Engineer, Full
Stack

We're a boutique software development/consulting company based in Bangalore.

Apart from client work, we spend time exploring diverse topics. Sometimes
these explorations lead to writings like compound interest[1], creating a
visual primer on elixir streams[2] or diving into FoundationDB's high
contention allocator algorithm[3]. Some other times, it leads to discussions
in ML or distributed systems[4], or readings like Understanding Comics, or Art
of multiprocessor programming. We care about having colleagues with whom we
can grow in our perspectives.

We pick up language and technology based on client work or personal interests.
Most of our current work is in Elixir, Go, JavaScript, Python.

The interview process usually involves a programming problem followed by a few
rounds of telephonic/in-person conversations. If interested, please reach out
to us at career[at]activesphere.com.

[1] [https://www.activesphere.com/compound-
interest/](https://www.activesphere.com/compound-interest/)

[2]
[https://www.activesphere.com/blog/2017/11/28/stream](https://www.activesphere.com/blog/2017/11/28/stream)

[3] [https://www.activesphere.com/blog/2018/08/05/high-
contention...](https://www.activesphere.com/blog/2018/08/05/high-contention-
allocator)

[4] [https://www.meetup.com/Papers-we-love-
Bangalore/events/25235...](https://www.meetup.com/Papers-we-love-
Bangalore/events/252355165/)

------
cviedmai
Lingokids | Senior Data Engineer/ Senior Data Scientist | Madrid | full-time,
on-site | VISA | www.lingokids.com Lingokids is changing the way young
children learn. We believe in breaking down language barriers and helping
provide equal opportunities to all kids around the world.

We want to teach a lesson to the stagnant EdTech market: Learning should be
fun! We're an award-winning company helping parents raise bilingual kids at
home. We create a safe environment for children 2-6 where learning just
happens. We're currently helping over 6 million families worldwide and growing
fastly.

We’re looking for senior engineers with at least 5 years of experience, that
want to work in interesting problems around adaptive learning for Pre-Ks and
growing scaling/performance challenges with millions of behavioural events.

Interested? Send us an email with your CV to jobs@lingokids.com and visit our
jobs page [https://jobs.lingokids.com/](https://jobs.lingokids.com/)

------
eatonphil
Capsule8 | Backend Developer | Typescript, Postgres | ONSITE: Brooklyn, NY |
Full Time

Capsule8 is building the industry’s only real-time attack disruption platform
purpose built for the cloud-native world of Linux, containers and
microservices. Capsule8 automates the detection, isolation, and shut down of
attacks in the instant they happen.

The position is on the app team; we're building the business logic server and
user-facing frontend. The server is Typescript/Postgres (REST over HTTP(2) +
WS) and the frontend is Typescript/React.

Must have 6+ years of professional experience building and maintaining db-
backed APIs.

Our team interfaces with a gRPC bus (written in Go, using NATS/STAN) that
connects our Linux agents (open-source, written in Go [0]) to our analytics
(written in Go). The entire product is deployed on prem.

I lead the app team; email me at phil@capsule8.com if you'd like to chat!

[0]
[https://github.com/capsule8/capsule8](https://github.com/capsule8/capsule8)

------
matt_fmz
Finimize | Full-Stack Engineer | London, UK | Full-time | Early-stage (pre-
Series A) | ONSITE

Finimize gives you the information and tools you need to make more informed
financial decisions. In minutes.

Recently we launched our iOS app, which was featured by Apple in the App
Store, and we have a large existing community (~250k).. Finimize has been
covered in Forbes, Monocle, Wired, Sunday Times etc… We are also backed by top
VCs and our CEO was previously featured in Forbes 30 under 30 following a
successful exit of a business at the age of 26.

We’re looking for smart Engineers with a keen eye for product. Join a strong
team and help us iterate our app to become the platform anyone checks before
make a financial decision.

Tech stack: React/React Native, Relay, GraphQL, Django/Python, SQL (100% match
not necessary)

Apply here [https://www.finimize.com/jobs/](https://www.finimize.com/jobs/) or
get in touch directly: matt@finimize.com

\- Matt Dalton, VP Engineering

------
xstealth
Stealth | Bengaluru | 2 x Software Engineers (0-3 yrs) | Full-time | Onsite |
₹ 10-15 Lakhs | Equity 0.15% - 0.25%

A stealth technology startup which is 10x better compared to funded
competition. We are based out of SF, London & Bengaluru. Our demos are
delivering WOW experiences. Currently, our solution horizons have further
expanded. And hence, we are looking for new warriors to join our team. We use
mix of Go, Node.js, Cassandra, Kafka, Elastic Search, Serverless, Docker,
Kubernetes, Istio, Sql and VueJS.

Requirements:

    
    
      * Node.js, sql or nosql.
      * Frontend.
      * Hackers / Experience of shipping quality software / Graduates from premiere institutes.
      * Data structures, Algorithms, Design Patterns.
      * Humble.
    

Process:

    
    
      * Coding test, technical & personal interview.
    

If this spikes your interest email us at : admin@xstealth.space

    
    
      * With your resume and brief description about you.
      * And links to your work (github, hackerrank, projects etc).

~~~
ajitid
Hello! I'm unable to find proper website of yours. Except a page built on Nuxt
at [https://www.xstealth.space/](https://www.xstealth.space/). Do you have a
proper website to which I can look at? Thanks.

------
vyrotek
DriveTime | Lead Software Engineer | ONSITE | Tempe, Arizona | C#, Angular,
TypeScript, Node, Azure

DriveTime is ranked 12th nationally as the “best place to work” for IT
employees. With over 145 dealerships across the country, DriveTime is nation’s
largest integrated used car retailer.

* Competitive Salary + Full Benefits: Medical, Dental, and Vision

* 401K, life, Long-term Disability Insurance

* Continuous Learning: Tuition Reimbursement Program, Technical Training, Conferences

* Company outings including Golfing, Spring Training Game, and Habitat for Humanity

* An AMAZING, fun, progressive work environment featuring a gym, pool table, foosball, horse shoes, electronic gaming, Virtual Reality Room, a large outdoor turf for tossing frisbees and footballs, gas BBQs, etc.

[https://jobs.drivetime.com/Openings/Details/jobid/24111/lead...](https://jobs.drivetime.com/Openings/Details/jobid/24111/lead-
software-engineer)

I'm a Team Lead at DriveTime. Feel free to ping me with any questions.

------
davidknezevic
Akselos | FEA/Simulation Software Engineer | Boston, USA | Full-time, ONSITE

Akselos is an MIT spin-off that provides an advanced cloud-based Digital Twin
platform that enables fast, high-fidelity analysis of critical machines and
infrastructure. We recently completed a Series A funding round including
investment from innogy Ventures and Shell Ventures, and we are currently
expanding our team.

We are hiring a developer to contribute to Akselos's core simulation engine,
which includes advanced reduced order modeling (ROM) and finite element
analysis (FEA) capabilities.

The ideal candidate will have the following skills:

\- Solid understanding of mathematical foundations of FEA.

\- Experience with development of FEA software (either open source or
commercial).

\- Advanced C++ knowledge and experience.

\- Familiarity with FEA for solid mechanics (linear and nonlinear), including
solids, shells, and beams.

\- Experience with MPI-based high-performance computing.

\- Experience with reduced order modeling is a plus.

Please forward a CV/resume with a cover letter to recruitment@akselos.com

------
estsauver
Apollo Agriculture
([https://apolloagriculture.com/](https://apolloagriculture.com/)) | Backend
Software Engineer | Amsterdam, Netherlands | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

Apollo Agriculture is using satellite data to help bring modern farming to the
worlds poorest farmers. Millions of farmers globally don't have access to the
basic farm tools the rest of the world depends on for food production, good
seed and fertilizer. We sell these proven agricultural tools on credit, and
use satellite data and ML to figure out who we can lend to profitably.

We use Scala, Python/NumPy/SciPy (for science/ML), android and are heavy
postgres users. We're building great software for places with low reliability
networks and harsh environmental conditions. We're entering our third year and
we can't keep up with the demand from smallholder farmers.

To apply, send me an email at earl@apolloagriculture.com

------
thatguy5862
Audius | Front-End Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full time | Onsite

Audius is a decentralized, community-owned, and artist-controlled music-
sharing protocol.

We help provide a blockchain based alternative to SoundCloud to help artists
publish and monetize their work, including derivative content, and distribute
it directly to fans. The Audius protocol will live forever, owned and operated
by a decentralized community of artists, developers, and listeners
collaborating to defend the world’s music catalog.

We recently raised a $5.5M Series A from some of the top VCs in the valley,
including General Catalyst, Lightspeed, Kleiner Perkins, and Pantera. We’re
looking for world-class, driven, and passionate front-end developers to join
our ~10 person team and help redesign the music experience from the ground-up!

See more about the project at [https://audius.co](https://audius.co), and
email us directly at careers+hn [at] audius [dot] co.

------
yardstick
Mako Networks | Software Engineer | Chicagoland, IL | ONSITE REMOTE | FULL-
TIME | [https://makonetworks.com/](https://makonetworks.com/)

Mako Networks is a network security and connectivity company, providing next
generation SD-WAN networks for large and small organizations alike. We're
searching for talented senior software engineers to kickstart an Elgin, IL-
based team working with our other teams in the UK and NZ.

Qualifications:

\- 5+ years of professional software development experience

\- Solid knowledge of Java, PostgreSQL or similar, Linux, Modern web
technologies

\- Self-starters able to work independently in a highly distributed work
environment

\- Bonus: Knowledge of computer networking or cryptography

Please email your resume to jobs@makonetworks.com or apply at
[https://www.indeed.com/job/senior-software-
engineer-80a7d09d...](https://www.indeed.com/job/senior-software-
engineer-80a7d09d6a911a6b)

------
webo
SupplyPike | Senior Software Engineer, Site Reliability Engineer |
Fayetteville, Arkansas | Onsite |
[https://supplypike.com](https://supplypike.com)

SupplyPike is a place set on bringing innovation to a stagnant industry:
supply chain. Here you'll find a motley crew of designers, engineers and data
scientists working together to solve problems that supply chain professionals
encounter everyday.

We are a very well founded startup that's is growing quickly. We grew from 5
people to 90+ (~40 engineers) in less than two years. We are looking for
software engineer professionals to lead the engineering efforts for new and
existing products while working with a team of other amazing engineers.

Feel free to reach out to me (contact in profile) if you have any questions or
would like to chat.

Please apply at
[https://supplypike.com/careers](https://supplypike.com/careers)

------
KurtisL
SigOpt | San Francisco, CA. Machine Learning Evangelist: Full time, Onsite

Be the public face of machine learning optimization.

Built by data scientists for data scientists, SigOpt’s Optimization Platform
is fundamentally changing the way models are tuned. For machine learning
models in particular, this represents an opportunity to make optimization
better, cheaper, and faster.

But machine learning is noisy, so we need a Machine Learning Evangelist to be
our signal. As the public face of optimization, you will be the advocate for
data scientists who deserve a better way to tune and an expert ambassador to
constituencies that stretch across industry and academia. With an optimization
first and SigOpt second attitude, your efforts will spread the tuning gospel
and build a community of users that push the envelope on its potential.

Responsibilities: -Nurture a machine learning community by producing and
presenting technical content, whether in the form of blog posts, whitepapers,
trainings, videos, or otherwise -Enable leading machine learning partners to
tell the optimization story, and collaborate with them at live events,
conferences, and in online forums -Earn speaking roles at conferences,
meetups, and other live events to build momentum for optimization and its
technical potential -Engage machine learning and artificial intelligence
oriented communities early and often to build relationships, familiarity, and
support for optimization as a critical part of AI/ML

You are: -A quick study, who builds on 2-5 years of technical machine learning
experience to translate complex subjects into concise explanations -A student
of AI/ML who has a technical degree and a proficiency in computer science,
machine learning, and the technology stack that enables it -As comfortable
speaking in front of a room of a hundred as penning a blog that nails a
critical point. -Driven to start and build something -Frequently caught
reading and engaging too much in AI/ML banter

------
airrobb
BounceX | UI Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite | Full Time Hey all, we’re
hiring Javascript and Front End engineers (React/Redux) with 3-5 years of
professional experience. We’re building the next generation of UI’s for each
of our product lines. If you like solving tough and meaningful problems in
elegant ways, check us out.

[https://www.bouncex.com/careers/job-
details/?id=1220063](https://www.bouncex.com/careers/job-details/?id=1220063)
[https://www.bouncex.com/careers/job-
details/?id=1381299](https://www.bouncex.com/careers/job-details/?id=1381299)

Also have a bunch of other open Engineering roles for GoLang and JS check them
out here: [https://www.bouncex.com/careers/](https://www.bouncex.com/careers/)

------
marksamman
Doctype | Full-stack web developers / software engineers | Stockholm, Sweden |
ONSITE, VISA or REMOTE (worldwide) | Full-time / part-time |
[https://www.doctype.se/](https://www.doctype.se/)

We're a small digital agency based in Stockholm, Sweden. Currently around 15
people. We have an office in the heart of Stockholm, but our employees are
free to work from wherever they feel most productive. We've built
[https://www.gothiaecup.com/](https://www.gothiaecup.com/),
[https://beta.esportal.se/](https://beta.esportal.se/),
[https://www.assyrianroots.com/](https://www.assyrianroots.com/),
[https://www.esvenskan.se/](https://www.esvenskan.se/) amongst other websites.
Our current tech stack is Go, MariaDB and React. Our largest clients are
within the eSports segment, but some of our clients also run simple websites
powered by WordPress.

Requirements:

* Good understanding of HTML, CSS and Javascript

* Basic understanding of data structures (mostly arrays and hash tables)

* Basic understanding of SQL and relational databases

* Eager to learn

Nice to have:

* Experience with Go, React or MySQL/MariaDB

* Computer science education

* Understanding bitwise operations

* A good sense for great user experiences and interfaces

We’re ideally looking for people to join us full-time, but we’re flexible if
full-time employment isn’t your thing. We can offer relocation to Sweden and
assist with housing. I’m one of the co-founders and currently hold the role as
CTO. Feel free to mail me at mark@doctype.se if this sounds interesting to
you!

------
chris_swissborg
SwissBorg ([https://swissborg.com/en/](https://swissborg.com/en/)) | Lausanne,
SWITZERLAND | Full-Time | ONSITE

SwissBorg is a fintech company building the new era of wealth management on
the blockchain. Developed by a team of financial experts, we are decentralized
to the world with teams in Toronto, Tokyo and London and operate as a
meritocracy.

    
    
      We are looking for a FINANCIAL SCALA BACK-END ENGINEER.
    

Essentially, you would be building a robust and scalable infrastructure
capable of handling digital cash and crypto-currency transactions for
smartphone users all around the world.

Work involves financial algorithms so a Master's or PhD is preferred.

You can apply on our website or contact me directly at
christopher@swissborg.com

    
    
      Link to description: https://jobs.lever.co/swissborg/45611f41-fe61-478f-9d29-f276b8ce0cc2

------
promptworks
PromptWorks | Multiple positions | Philadelphia PA | ONSITE
[https://promptworks.com/](https://promptworks.com/)

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python, Elixir and JavaScript (mostly
React and React-Native).

Open positions:

    
    
      • Senior Software Engineer
      • Software Engineer
      • Senior Front End Engineer
      • UX Designer
      • Senior Software Project Manager
      • Business Development Manager
    

[https://www.promptworks.com/jobs](https://www.promptworks.com/jobs)

------
mfaticaearnin
Earnin | Palo Alto / Cincinnati, OH | IT, Engineering, Data, Mobile,
Marketing, Product | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[https://www.earnin.com](https://www.earnin.com)

At Earnin, we’re making money work in a way that’s good for everyone. Together
with our customers, we’re creating a future based on what’s possible rather
than the way it’s always been done. That’s why we let people get paid when
they want.

The pay cycle was built for a time when everything was done manually. Now, we
can move money at the touch of a button. So, why wait? If we stand together,
we can transform how money works. If we help each other, we’ll all succeed.

Our stack: - C# - Python - SQL - Angular - AWS

For more info check out the official postings:
[https://www.earnin.com/jobs](https://www.earnin.com/jobs)

Or message me directly at with any questions marco.fatica@earnin.com

------
Brittanybehar
Hi Everyone,

My name is Brittany Behar and I am a Recruiter at Facebook. My team is in
search of Generalized Full-Stack Software Engineers – there are many open
positions!!

In order to apply, you must have at least 2 years of work experience* Please
send your resumes in PDF to: brittanybehar@fb.com

Job Description:
[https://business.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1H00000LJnlyUA...](https://business.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1H00000LJnlyUAD/)

Perks of Facebook: 1\. Attending Facebook’s Software Engineering Bootcamp,
which provides 2 months of paid training plus one-on-one mentorship 2\.
Facebook has a unique hiring process; following Bootcamp, you will get to
choose which team you are most interested in joining 3\. Free organic locally
grown breakfast, lunch & dinner

If you, or someone you know, may be interested, feel free to reach out to
Brittany!

------
dmaniz
JumpCloud | Boulder, Colorado | Engineering,Support,Product,Security | Full-
Time | ONSITE|
[https://jumpcloud.com/careers/#careers](https://jumpcloud.com/careers/#careers)
Design and build the next generation of identity management and directory
software. We’ve built a disruptive new technology called Directory-as-a-
Service® and it is reinventing a two-decade-old monopoly, giving organizations
freedom of choice with their IT solutions.

-Sr. Software Engineer: Production exp w/C++, Java, Python or Node and willingness to learn Go

-Software Engineer in Test (SDET)- 5 yrs Go or Python ideal or exp with multi-lang (C++, Ruby, Perl)

-Software Engineer (OS Applications): Develop agent technology; Native desktop devs; system-level api work

-Senior Software Security Engineer: Serve as technical lead for infrastructure, network and application security

------
arabeske
Quobyte | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, FULL-TIME
[https://www.quobyte.com](https://www.quobyte.com)

Quobyte is working on a data center file system – a software storage system
built around a parallel file system core that is scalable, fault-tolerant, and
delivers high performance for all workloads. Our customers use Quobyte for
scientific and commercial HPC clusters, container and OpenStack
infrastructures, video, EDA, and CGI clusters, and as a scalable backend for
SaaS products.

If you’re into systems, we’ve got it all: kernel, concurrency, network,
distributed algorithms, and more. Languages are C++, Java, and Python. We do
whiteboard interviews and value passion for coding.

Roles:

\+ Senior/Junior Software Engineer

\+ Engineer in Testing/QA

\+ Support Engineer

\+ Sales Engineer

Interested? Get the ball rolling and send your CV to: work@quobyte.com

Note: We currently do not sponsor visas, so please only apply if you’re based
in the EU.

~~~
gigatexal
Sounds really interesting. I’ll be applying

------
citilife
Capital One | Machine Learning Engineer | Champaign, IL | ONSITE | Full-time

Apply here: [https://rolp.co/VBMlf](https://rolp.co/VBMlf)

 __What we work on __:

* Generating synthetic data, utilizing RNNs and GANs

* Identify complex data types, utilizing RNNs (think SSN, Address, Phone Number)

* Developing distributed and serverless systems to enable machine learning in the cloud

* Hyperparameter tuning at an enterprise scale

* Patent our cutting edge technologies

 __Who we are __:

Capita One's Data Innovation Team (part of C4ML) on the UIUC campus in
research park is specifically focused on unsupervised and semi-supervised
solutions to data related problems. Whether it is profiling data, identifying
& tracking model drift, or creating synthetic data - we are a tight knit
group, focusing on machine learning problems which deliver high value.

 _Note: Unfortunately, we don 't support visas at this time._

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure (YC S15) | SF Bay Area - San Mateo, CA (downtown) |
ONSITE/REMOTE | [https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

\----

Second Measure analyzes billions of credit card transactions to answer real-
time questions about consumer behavior.

Through our self-service analytics platform, we help our clients – some of the
world’s largest brands and investment firms – answer questions like:

    
    
      - Is Lyft gaining or losing market share in NYC? [1]
      - What's going on in the meal-kit space? [2]
      - How dependent is Stitch Fix on its biggest spenders? [3]
      - (Check out our research blog [3])
    

We’re 50 people today - mostly senior engineers and data scientists. Two-
thirds of us are technical, more than half with PhDs.

We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Senior Software Engineer (backend/data/devops/frontend) - REMOTE OK
      - Senior Data Scientist
      - Senior Product Manager
      - (many more)
    

I'm a founder (mike@). Apply directly [4] or email jobs@ and CC me.

[1] [http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-
boost-...](http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-boost-from-
Uber-s-travails-11262651.php)

[2] [https://www.theinformation.com/data-suggest-more-trouble-
ahe...](https://www.theinformation.com/data-suggest-more-trouble-ahead-for-
blue-apron)

[3]
[http://blog.secondmeasure.com/2017/12/07/whales/](http://blog.secondmeasure.com/2017/12/07/whales/)

[4]
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure](https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure)

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Washington, DC and Boston, MA - ONSITE

Just posting one position today, though we do have more (including product
management) on our website.

DevOps Engineer - Somerville MA or Washington DC - Apply here:

[http://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/OgKu2d](http://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/OgKu2d)

NGP VAN is a technology company whose team members do exciting and meaningful
work that has a significant impact on promoting civil rights, social justice,
and environmental responsibility.

Employees enjoy an unusually generous set of benefits, including 12 weeks paid
parental leave, profit sharing, 100% premium-paid health/dental, and an
ongoing education allowance. NGP VAN is one of only a handful of companies to
be recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America by Inc.
Magazine for 10 years. Inc. Magazine also recognized us as one of the 50 Best
Places to Work in 2016.

We were named one of the Coolest Companies of 2016 by DC Inno. We've also been
named one of the top 50 fastest growing companies in the DC area by the
Washington Business Journal and SmartCEO. The Wall Street Journal wrote “NGP
VAN is something of a secret weapon for the Democratic Party and the labor
unions and progressive groups that use it.” We have also won the AAPC award
for Best Use of New Technology, and the Campaigns & Elections Award for Most
Innovative Product.

Join our team and work alongside more than 200 smart, passionate, and
innovative co-workers, many of whom are industry recognized as experts in
their fields.

NGP VAN believes a diverse, inclusive staff makes us a stronger company and
better partner for our clients. We’re committed to hiring people of all races,
ethnicities, ages, sex, genders, sexual orientation or gender identities,
marital status, religions, and disabilities. Women, people of color, LGBTQ
individuals, and members of other minority or marginalized groups are
encouraged to apply.

------
kristenboxboat
BoxBoat Technologies | Kubernetes, Jenkins, Docker, IaaS Expert | DC | REMOTE,
FULL-TIME, VISA | [https://boxboat.com](https://boxboat.com) |
careers@boxboat.com

BoxBoat helps global companies develop, integrate, and deploy applications
faster with emerging technologies, most notably Kubernetes.

Solutions Architect and DevOps Engineer positions open

Candidates bring deep technical expertise with a self-starter passion to
enable successful adoption of containers and distributed technologies in
customer environments. They are problem solvers at heart, coders and scripters
for work and play, and above all understand the impact containerization,
infrastructure, and automation can bring to a DevOps workflow.

401k, Healthcare benefits, Industry-experts staff, and ability to implement
cutting edge technologies and frameworks.

------
mattlong
Lots of YC companies | Software engineers of all kinds | Many places, though
mostly in the US | Mostly on-site, but some remote | Full-time and intern

Earlier this year, a team of us at Y Combinator started a "common app", so
that people could apply to work all Y Combinator companies at once. It seemed
silly to us that even though so many companies are struggling to hire people,
it still requires O(n) effort to apply to n companies.

So, we built [https://workatastartup.com](https://workatastartup.com). It's a
simple way to apply to all YC companies at the same time. Right now it's only
for software engineers & data scientists for now (we hope to open it more
broadly later). If a company is interested, you'll get an email from them.
There is also a directory where you can browse the jobs of some of the
companies that are actively hiring through the site and apply directly (not
all companies have finished their director profile yet).

It seems to be working pretty well so far - many of the people who posted a
profile have gotten more than a dozen company founders reaching out to them,
and people have gotten jobs through it. You're most likely to have good
results if you're looking for a full-time role in the US since that's where
most YC companies are based.

We recently hosted an in-person career fair where the founders of ~40 YC
companies from a variety of fields and of various sizes gave short
presentations and then mingled with attendees. [0, 1]

We'd love if you filled out a profile and let us know what you think
(workatastartup@ycombinator.com) :
[https://www.workatastartup.com](https://www.workatastartup.com)

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17367707](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17367707)
[1] [https://www.workatastartup.com/expo](https://www.workatastartup.com/expo)

~~~
dpereira14
Hi, there is no option for Data Science, only software engineering.

------
lambda
EditShare | Linux Application Developer, DevOps | Boston, MA; Warsaw, Poland |
Remote possible

EditShare sells storage, backup, workflow, and asset management systems for
professional digital video ingest, playout, and editing.

EditShare is seeking a highly-talented developer eager to work on GNU/Linux-
based video storage and archiving products in our Watertown or Warsaw offices.
Technologies in our products span the entire computing stack, from low-level
kernel modules and optimizations, to high-performance distributed storage and
network applications, to user-facing cross-platform and web-based client
applications. We even run and support our own GNU/Linux distribution!

[https://www.editshare.com/python-developer](https://www.editshare.com/python-
developer)

work@editshare.com

------
b9s
Dawn Labs | Frontend Engineering Contractor | Full-time | REMOTE (US timezone)
| [https://dawnlabs.io](https://dawnlabs.io)

Dawn Labs is a digital studio that works with startups and enterprises to
create thoughtful products. We're not zealots about any particular technology,
but currently you'd be working in modern React and GraphQL. We're a small,
close-knit team with an emphasis on interdisciplinary collaboration. While it
is a contracting position, the work would be full-time on an ongoing basis
with the potential for full employment in the future.

Full description at [https://dawnlabs.io/jobs](https://dawnlabs.io/jobs)

Info on how to apply can be found there, but feel free to just email me as
well!

------
santiagosada
Flinto (YC W18) | Lead Backend Software Engineer | Mexico City | Full-Time |
REMOTE | [https://flinto.me](https://flinto.me)

Flinto is AliPay for Latin America.

People use Flinto to send peer to peer payments (like Venmo in the US), pay at
merchants by scanning QR codes, and pay any phone/utility bill from their
smartphone. All this even if they don't have a bank account since besides
linking credit/debit cards users can deposit and withdraw cash at any merchant
that accepts Flinto as a payment method.

We're looking for a Backend Engineer to lead development of our core platform,
servers, and databases.

Job Description:
[https://flinto.workable.com/j/E2DFA9B727](https://flinto.workable.com/j/E2DFA9B727)

~~~
wbradley
Looks interesting! However, there is some confusion over whether it's truly
REMOTE or not. The job description page says

> Live or be willing to move to Mexico City - this is not a remote position

------
leegutman
Enigma | New York, NY | Onsite or Remote, Full-time |
[https://www.enigma.com/](https://www.enigma.com/)

Enigma’s mission is to empower people to interpret and improve the world
around them. We do this by transforming how data is seen and used in the
enterprise. Enigma connects internal and external data to surface insights
that inform business decisions, solve problems and unlock new opportunities.
From combating money laundering to enhancing drug safety, Enigma’s data and
technology is changing the way the world uses data. We just closed a Series C
and rapidly growing!

Open Positions:
[https://www.enigma.com/careers/openings](https://www.enigma.com/careers/openings)

------
venantius
Griffin | Full-stack or Backend Engineer | Full-Time | REMOTE | London, UK |
[https://griffin.sh](https://griffin.sh)

We're rapidly moving towards a world in which people get most of their
financial services from non-bank fintechs than they do from banks. The problem
is, most of those companies need to partner with a bank to actually hold their
cash. We're building a purpose-built bank to do exactly that - power the
global fintech revolution.

We're applying for full regulatory permissions and building a brand new
platform bank, launching in the UK first. We've been working on this quietly
for about 18 months and are now looking to hire our first engineer.

Tech stack: Clojure / Postgres / Kafka / AWS / Kubernetes

Email jobs+hn@griffin.sh

------
eli
Industry Dive - Washington, DC

Industry Dive is a profitable, growing, six-year old B2B media company that
provides business news and analysis to millions of executives in the world's
most competitive industries. See utilitydive.com or retaildive.com or
marketingdive.com for examples.

We are hiring for a variety of positions: Creative Director, Audience Growth
Marketing Manager, Ad Operations Coordinator, plus editorial positions
especially for those with experience in MedTech, Pharma, Restaurants and
Retail.

More at
[https://www.industrydive.com/careers/](https://www.industrydive.com/careers/)

Members of traditionally underrepresented groups are strongly encouraged to
apply. Please feel free to email me with any questions eli-at-industrydive.com

------
mosessinger
Moses and Singer LLP | Law firm associate role | New York City | Full-Time |
On-site | [https://www.mosessinger.com/](https://www.mosessinger.com/)

Moses and Singer, a New York City-based mid-sized full-service law firm, seeks
a mid-level technology transactions associate attorney (3rd to 5th year
preferred – will consider other qualified candidates).

Preferred experience includes:

* Substantial experience negotiating and executing commercial transactions covering technology and IP licensing, development and product roll-out

* Ability to work across practice areas, including corporate transactions, cybersecurity and data privacy, trademark, employment and litigation support

* Ability to act as ‘venture counsel’ / ‘outside general counsel’ to clients ranging from startups to F500 / Global F500 companies

* Deep understanding of software and technology required

* Software programming / product management experience a plus

* Government licensing / procurement experience a plus

* Entertainment industry experience a plus

* Bar admission in NY State

Opportunity includes ability to work with cutting-edge technologies across
industries, including internet-of-things, smart products, digital and new
media, finTech offerings, cybersecurity solutions and machine-learning-
enhanced enterprise software as well as traditional content licensing and
corporate transactions.

Moses & Singer, LLP is committed to diversity, equity, and inclusion in our
workplace. We are an equal opportunity employer, and we do not discriminate
based upon race, color, religion, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity,
national origin, age, genetic information, protected veteran status, status as
a qualified individual with a disability, or any other characteristic
protected by law. All qualified applicants are encouraged to apply.

Please forward resumes to: recruiting [at] mosessinger.com

------
sirsebastian
Figure | Software Engineer {Full-Stack, Backend, DevOps, Frontend, ML, Video,
Robotics}, PM, TPM, Technical Writer | San Francisco, Portland | Onsite, Full-
time, Internships

Cloud infrastructure for robots.

We're applying cloud-native technology and data infrastructure to robotics.
Our product suite provides data services (log ingestion, analytics, tracing)
and human-in-the-loop services (teleoperation, manual intervention, labeling)
for robots and other machines with visual and geometric sensor data.

Our technology stack includes Golang, Typescript, NodeJS, C++, React, React-
Native, k8s, ROS, industrial automation, and robot hardware.

Please apply at [https://angel.co/figure-works](https://angel.co/figure-works)
or with an email to people@figure.works.

------
jaimemedicalbnb
Battlefy | Engineering | Vancouver, Canada | Full-Time | Remote

Battlefy is the leading esports technology platform that serves world-class
companies like Amazon Game Studios, Riot Games, Blizzard Entertainment,
Nintendo, Coca Cola, Red Bull, Alienware, and many more. We power their
esports infrastructure (managing tournaments, prizing, teams, real-time stats,
seeding and brackets, content creation, and communications).

We're looking for motivated engineers that have a passion for esports and
gaming. React/Angular/NodeJS/MongoDB/Postgres.

Reach out to jaime@battlefy.com if interested! Or, here's the job posting:
[https://battlefy.workable.com/j/81C755C92B](https://battlefy.workable.com/j/81C755C92B)

------
nwinter
CodeCombat (YC W14) | FULL-TIME | ONSITE | San Francisco | Beijing

Senior Software Engineer, Senior Game Designer, China General Manager

CodeCombat ([http://codecombat.com/about](http://codecombat.com/about)) is a
programming game for learning to code. We are currently 18 people, funded by
a16z and YC, in SF, aiming to level up computer science education both in and
out of the classroom. Long term, we are evolving education through game-based
learning. We're open source and looking to add a core engineer and game
designer to our SF team, and a China general manager to open our Beijing
office.

More details at
[https://jobs.lever.co/codecombat](https://jobs.lever.co/codecombat)

------
maxmind
MaxMind | SaaS System Administrator Telecommute Opportunity (U.S./Canada)|
Remote | Full Time

MaxMind (www.maxmind.com) is looking for a talented SaaS System
Administrator/Network Administrator to join us. We help protect thousands of
companies worldwide from fraud, screening over a billion online transactions
each year, and we provide IP intelligence data to thousands more. This work
requires us to tackle formidable challenges and we want you to help.

To view our job and apply please view this link:
[https://jobs.lever.co/maxmind/d2bf0400-7af0-4d5c-8947-e234ba...](https://jobs.lever.co/maxmind/d2bf0400-7af0-4d5c-8947-e234ba7653a0?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews)

------
old-gregg
Gravitational Inc | Toronto, Canada | Software Engineer | Onsite |
[https://gravitational.com](https://gravitational.com)

About us

Gravitational, an early stage systems & cloud startup in San Francisco, is
looking for ambitious and talented people. We are well-funded by fantastic
Silicon Valley investors. We are an experienced team: we founded Mailgun [1]
which was acquired by Rackspace, we created Vulcand [2] and some other cool
stuff [3] at Rackspace and are authors of Teleport [4] and Teleconsole [5].

We are hackers. We love Linux and low level systems programming and we love
helping open source communities and other engineers to get things done. Our
stack is 100% Linux and Golang with JavaScript/React for dynamic web front-
ends.

We offer competitive compensation and benefits (including a founder shares
equity grant, platinum level healthcare insurance, commuter benefits and a
stocked kitchen).

About you

For this role we're looking for a generalist full-stack software engineer,
preferably located in Toronto, Canada (but we're willing to consider
exceptional candidates elsewhere). You understand how computers work and what
role an operating system plays? You know why the Linux kernel is written in C
and not any other language? Most likely we'll want to talk to you.

Responsibilities

Gravitational builds tools for developers, we are not a SaaS company but we
still need to develop web apps. You will own the development & maintenance of
the customer portal, the web site, the blog and other web applications that
we're running.

Contact

Either reach out to my personal email in my profile or jobs@gravitational.com

    
    
        [1] https://mailgun.com 
        [2] http://vulcand.github.io/api.html
        [3] https://blog.rackspace.com/onmetal-the-right-way-to-scale
        [4] https://github.com/gravitational/teleport
        [5] https://www.teleconsole.com

------
jnpatel
Wildfire | Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
[http://getwildfire.com/](http://getwildfire.com/)

Wildfire (YC S17) is an social consumer news app where users post about local
events (campus safety, parties, celebrity sightings, and more) to notify the
people right around them instantly. We are a 4-person startup of recent UC
Berkeley grads backed by YC and several top Silicon Valley venture capital
firms.

We're looking to hire our engineer #1 - a generalist engineer excited to work
on both full-stack product and infrastructure.

[https://angel.co/wildfireapp](https://angel.co/wildfireapp)

Send me an email at jay@wildfireapp.io if you'd like to chat!

------
pfarrell
Cursor | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

At Cursor, we're bringing collaboration to the world of data analytics. We've
built a query tool and infrastructure to discreetly capture, organize, and
share analyst's work. Our tech stack is a mix of cutting edge and battle-
tested frameworks. On the horizon, we have cool projects in search, SCM,
messaging, and containers.

* looking for curious and creative software and infrastructure engineers

* small, feisty, seed-funded startup moving towards a Series A this winter

* few steps from the Montgomery St. BART station.

check us out at [https://cursor.com](https://cursor.com) TechCrunch:
[https://tcrn.ch/2MIMaDv](https://tcrn.ch/2MIMaDv)

join.us@cursor.com

------
drewmassey
GramLabs | Software Engineering (DevOps) | Boston or Washington DC | Full Time

Gram Labs is a strongly capitalized AI startup with breakthrough technology
that is already making a difference at some of the largest companies in the
world. We are seeking someone to design and implement our long-term deployment
strategy for a cutting edge platform.

This position is based in Boston or Washington DC. If remote, you must be
willing to travel bi-weekly to either location. Basic relocation available.

If you are curious see the full listing you can visit [https://angel.co/gram-
labs/jobs](https://angel.co/gram-labs/jobs)

Feel free to contact me at drew@gramlabs.ai for more information about the
company and this position.

------
jeffreygsilver
Managed by Q | [http://managedbyq.com](http://managedbyq.com) | NYC | Onsite |
Full-time | Engineering Managers, Software Engineers, Product Managers,
Product Manager Lead, Engineering Interns (Summer 2019)

Managed by Q is the platform for office management. We make it easy to run an
office by connecting office managers to vendor who can fulfill orders in a
wide array of categories like cleaning, maintenance, staffing and more.

We're looking for engineers and engineering managers who are interested in
joining our ~24-person team of fast-moving, empathetic, and driven engineers.

I'm an engineer at MBQ - feel free to email me directly at jsilver@<our
domain> if you have any questions!

------
daveungerer
SimplePay | Ruby on Rails Developers | Cape Town, South Africa | REMOTE

The story (skip this paragraph if you don't like stories in your job posts): I
founded and continue to run this startup. Most of the team works from our
office in South Africa. However, 5 months ago I moved to Singapore for work /
personal reasons. I used to be quite averse to the idea of remote workers, but
seeing as just about everyone will now be remote from my perspective, I
decided it's a good time to start focusing on hiring for remote work. We’ve
hired 3 remote developers so far and it’s been a great experience!

SimplePay is online payroll software for South Africa, Ireland, Singapore and
Hong Kong. Our software lets thousands of small business owners (and their
accountants) run their payrolls without headaches, so they can focus on the
challenge of building their businesses.

Do you believe most SPAs are a pile of steaming crap, but wouldn't mind
digging into Vue.js for pages that will benefit from the increased
interactivity? Do you laugh when people give up the power of PostgreSQL in
favour of data stores that don't offer any benefits for their use case? If so,
you may fit in well with our mindset. The work will include: Doing direct
integrations with banks that offer good APIs; Expanding our API for other
systems to integrate with us; Adding new features; Optimising for performance;
Integrating with government systems; Squashing bugs; Eventually, the
opportunity to do some mobile development (maybe using Flutter).

Experience: Due to our full pipeline, we can only hire developers who have a
few years of Rails experience at this time, or polyglots who at least know
Ruby. Previous experience with remote work would be a bonus - we need people
who understand the challenges and can share what they've learnt.

Location: Most of the team is in GMT+2, and I'll be in GMT+8 going forward. So
anything from GMT+0 to GMT+8 should be OK, unless you keep unusual working
hours.

Please mail careers@simplepay.co.za and put "Hacker News" somewhere in the
subject. I look forward to transforming the company to being more remote-
friendly.

------
shanonvl
EquityZen | New York, NY, USA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://equityzen.com/careers/](https://equityzen.com/careers/)

EquityZen's mission is to bring private markets to the public. Wealth creation
has historically only been accessible by those already wealthy. We have
already opened up access to 10,000 times as many folks as before, and are
working to put it within reach of a third of the world. We have facilitated
5,000+ private placements in 100+ mature, pre-IPO companies (with company
approval), our platform services employees, HNWIs, and hedge funds from ~50
countries.

We're looking to double our engineering team to 8 people and are hiring for
the following roles.

Please don't hesitate to reach out if I can provide any other information
about the company, culture and/or roles.

\- Senior Front End Engineer (React/ES6/TypeScript):
[https://equityzen.com/careers/?senior-front-end-
engineer](https://equityzen.com/careers/?senior-front-end-engineer)

This role will bootstrap the front-end function as a key contributor and will
set the standards for quality, style and performance.

\- Full Stack Engineer (Python/Django/React):
[https://equityzen.com/careers/?full-stack-
engineer](https://equityzen.com/careers/?full-stack-engineer)

This is an early/mid-level individual contributor role to help us build out
our Python/Django API/Back End using GraphQL and Django REST Framework. This
role will also work with the front end team to build out the React-based UI.

\- Quality Engineer, Test Automation: [https://equityzen.com/careers/?quality-
engineer](https://equityzen.com/careers/?quality-engineer)

This role is

All open positions are listed at
[https://equityzen.com/careers/](https://equityzen.com/careers/)

~~~
shanonvl
Looks like some of the QE description was cut off, please find it below:

\- Quality Engineer, Test Automation: [https://equityzen.com/careers/?quality-
engineer](https://equityzen.com/careers/?quality-engineer)

This is a mid-level automation engineer role that will ensure code is working
as advertised when shipped to production. Our ideal candidate loves the
automation space, is able to spot both happy and edge cases with ease, and can
easily translate product behavior and requirements to integration test cases.

------
frayron
Voltaiq | Battery Analytics | Berkeley, CA | Multiple Positions: $110k-$180k |
ONSITE

“The battery is the technology of our time.” -The Economist, January 16, 2016

Voltaiq's cloud-based Battery Intelligence software platform brings
unprecedented data analytics, visualization, and predictive capabilities to
any company with a battery-powered business model. Top automakers, consumer
electronics, and energy storage companies use Voltaiq to accelerate product
development, improve performance, ensure safety and reliability, and secure
financing for their products. Our high-powered team comprises PhD scientists,
expert data professionals, and battery industry veterans, all passionate about
enabling the global energy transition.

Positions:

\- Data Engineer: data models, data pipeline, data API and machine learning
platform.

\- Backend / API Engineer: business logic, data models, and API.

Candidates should be:

\- Strong coders in one or more of: Python, Javascript, Java, Scala, Go.

\- Experienced with modern development tools and technologies: Git, Linux,
CI/CD.

\- Degree holders in CS, Physics, Math, Engineering, or related.

\- Passionate about energy and solving hard science problems using data.

\- Authorized to work in the US.

Our Stack

\- Frontend: AngularJS, SASS, Gulp, Jasmine, Selenium, Plotly, Vue.js.

\- Application: Django, Python, Pytest, ZeroMQ.

\- Data Engineering and Database: Java, Scala, Postgres, Elasticsearch.

\- Data Analysis/Visualization/ML: Numpy, Pandas, Matplotlib, Plotly, Scikit-
Learn, TensorFlow.

\- Deployment: AWS, Terraform, Ansible, Fabric, Nginx, uWSGI.

Competitive salary plus equity and full benefits.

Full job descriptions are on our website: [http://voltaiq.com/about-
us#jobs](http://voltaiq.com/about-us#jobs)

Send a resume to jobs@voltaiq.com.

Thanks, HN!

------
savrajsingh
Daily Harvest | [https://www.daily-harvest.com](https://www.daily-harvest.com)
| jobs: Software Engineer + more | New York City, NY or Princeton, NJ | Full-
time Onsite | [https://www.daily-harvest.com/careers](https://www.daily-
harvest.com/careers) contact me at savraj@ [our domain] and mention HN in the
subject line! Based in NYC we are a rapidly growing startup sending out
thousands of products to happy customers each week. Everyone around you --
especially the non-techies in your life -- will at least try, if not
consistently enjoy the frozen superfood eats that your work at Daily Harvest
will deliver! Our 50+ flavor combinations of smoothies, overnight oats, chia
parfaits, and harvest bowls are co-created by our team of chefs and
nutritionists and come packed with organic fruits and vegetables, and no added
sugar or preservatives. Each cup is perfectly portioned, so all you have to do
is take it out of the freezer, add your liquid of choice and blend, heat or
soak. As a member of our software engineering team, you’ll craft and ship the
code that powers our entire business -- from user-facing UI, to code that
interfaces with our shipping providers, to inventory and supply chain
management at scale. You’ll be working with a team of friendly, easy-going
engineers. Board game skills a plus. ;) Your qualifications - 3+ years of
experience in software development roles - Experience with Python-powered web-
apps (Flask, Jinja, Google Cloud, Google App Engine, Stripe) - MySQL, Google
Cloud SQL, PeeWee ORM - Experience with Git, PyTest, and deployments to Google
Cloud.

------
mllocs
Book a Street Artist | Berlin | onsite preferred, remote possible :D

Our core product is a web app that connects talented artists with art-loving
clients who book them for their occasions: marketing campaigns, parties,
events, festivals, venues, painting their office walls.

We are looking for a Developer to join our small engigneering team.

Our stack: Ruby on Rails, React, Postgres, ElasticSearch.

Your benefits:

\- cozy office in Berlin Kreuzberg

\- free fruits, cereals, coffee, club mate, beer

\- flexible working hours

\- no-bs development process

\- monthly team events

Apply here: [https://www.bookastreetartist.com/jobs/software-developer-
ar...](https://www.bookastreetartist.com/jobs/software-developer-art-tech-
full-stack)

------
apaugh
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time | We have raised
over $80M to apply machine learning to one of the most unique datasets in
existence - tens of millions of images of cells under a huge number of
biological and chemical perturbations, generated in our own labs - in order to
find treatments for hundreds of diseases. Our long term mission is to decode
biology to radically improve lives - we want to understand biology so well
that we can fix most things that go wrong in our bodies. Among other awesome
folks, Yoshua Bengio is one of our advisors, and helps our ML team come up
with novel ways of tackling these problems.

We’re looking for:

 _Full Stack Software Engineers: Looking for experienced engineers interested
in coding for a meaningful purpose (and a massive human impact) and building
distributed systems, web apps and tools for biologists.

_ ML researchers: Looking for a highly experienced senior/principal-level
machine learning researcher who wants a challenging problem, lots of rich
data, and knowledge that their breakthroughs will seriously help people. No
bio background needed.

* Biologists, computational biologists, automation scientists, and drug discovery experts.

[http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers)
for more details and to apply.

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 5 ski resorts. Great pay, health
insurance, 401k, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, a top-
caliber team, and help make a massively positive impact. Happy to
sponsor/extend visas, but you need to already be authorized to work in the US
--we can’t handle the lottery at this stage.

Tech:

Data science: pydata stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn, matplotlib, bokeh,
tensorflow w/keras, etc), a cluster of GPUs for all your research ideas
Software engineering: python, clojure[script], javascript, go, react.js,
kafka, kubernetes (GKE), GCE, AWS Our team of 98 so far:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
ahlatimer
Contract Simply (S17) | Junior and Senior Full-stack Software Engineers |
Austin, TX | ONSITE | [https://contractsimply.com](https://contractsimply.com)

Contract Simply ([https://contractsimply.com](https://contractsimply.com)) is
looking for full-stack engineers in Austin (junior and senior).

ABOUT US

Contract Simply is building the first A.I., machine learning platform for the
$900B US construction lending market. We help banks manage their large and
complex construction loan portfolio using intelligent automation and
integrated payments. Unlike a typical loan, a construction loan isn’t a single
payment. Instead, it’s broken up into monthly payments called draws. That
monthly draw process is complicated, with many stakeholders and hundreds or
thousands of documents. Currently, all of this is managed with excel
spreadsheets, PDFs, emails, and paper checks.

Our software helps lenders, developers, and other stakeholders produce and
process this documentation automatically, leading to fewer errors, faster
payments, and more profitable loans.

We’re currently small (10 employees), YC-backed, and are already working with
several of the largest lenders in the industry. You’d be working directly with
the founders in a company that values being purposeful, efficient, authentic,
transparent, curious, and agile.

STACK

Experience in one/all of the following is appreciated, but we believe tool-
specific knowledge is considerably less important than the fundamentals:

Elixir, Phoenix, GraphQL, React, Apollo, Python, sklearn, Kubernetes, Docker,
and more!

GET IN TOUCH

Junior Devs (1-3 years of experience):
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/contractsimplycom/vi...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/contractsimplycom/view/P_AAAAAAFAADjJQmJi1dSu4m?trackingTag=hackerNewsWhoSHiring)

Senior Devs (4+ years of experience):
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/contractsimplycom/vi...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/contractsimplycom/view/P_AAAAAAFAADjHwNnDDhG2sY?trackingTag=hackerNewsWhoSHiring)

Other positions:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/contractsimplycom](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/contractsimplycom)

------
kvz
Transloadit | Technical writer | Part-time | Remote |
[https://transloadit.com/jobs/](https://transloadit.com/jobs/)

Hi, founder at Transloadit here. We just posted a vacancy today. To summarize:

Our company is looking for a developer who enjoys technical writing to provide
content around our projects in the form of blog posts, documentation,
tutorials and walkthroughs. In essence, you’ll be paid to hang out in our
various Slack channels and play around with our tech:

* a commercial API for uploading & encoding: [https://transloadit.com](https://transloadit.com)

* open SDKs for all major programming languages: [https://github.com/transloadit](https://github.com/transloadit)

* an open protocol for resumable file uploads: [https://tus.io](https://tus.io)

* the next open source file uploader for webbrowsers: [https://uppy.io](https://uppy.io)

While doing so, you’ll be taking notes on any issues you encounter (which
we’ll use to improve our products) or anything you think might be fun or
interesting to write about. You’ll also be asked to write rough blog posts
about new features we are working on. Your writing doesn’t need to be flawless
from the get-go, since you will be working closely with our in-house
editor/writer who can turn raw technical content into well-polished posts.

We’re looking for someone who is proficient in English and has experience with
__GitHub __, __Markdown __and __Node.js __.

We're hoping to publish around two substantial posts each month, along with
minor updates and tweaks to our existing docs and demos. The job is for 20 to
32 hours a month, paying $25/h. You can work whenever you see fit, but we do
require a 2-hour overlap with our office hours (07:00-15:00 UTC) during which
you are comfortable working for us. That way, we won't have to rely purely on
async communication.

We think this is a great opportunity for __tech students __and __freelancers
with some spare time __! If this sounds interesting to you, please check out
the full vacancy here:[https://transloadit.com/jobs/2018-10-technical-
writer/](https://transloadit.com/jobs/2018-10-technical-writer/) and drop me a
line at kvz@transloadit.com.

------
shawndrost
Hack Reactor | Software Engineers | New York (NYC), San Francisco, Austin, Los
Angeles | Full-time | ONSITE

Ever wanted to teach, but never figured out how to make it work? Take a one-
year paid fellowship to teach full-time at Hack Reactor, a top coding
bootcamp. I've done this and it's the most rewarding part of my professional
life. Nothing compares to the hug you get when you teach someone to code, then
they get their first job as a programmer and share the good news.

(I am a cofounder. AMA!)

[http://teachengineers.com/](http://teachengineers.com/)

shawn@hackreactor.com

------
misiti3780
Math and Pencil | Software Engineer | Anywhere | Full-time |
[https://www.mathandpencil.com](https://www.mathandpencil.com)

We are a small full-stack consulting agency with locations on the US East and
West coast. I am looking for talented developer (s) interesting in working
with the following

* React/Redux

* Python(Django)

* Postgres/Redis

* AWS/S3/Ubuntu

You need to have a degree in a technical subject, and you are going to need to
pass our programming exams. Located in or near NYC a plus, but it shouldn't
matter for the right candidate.

For more info: joseph dot misiti @ mathandpencil.com

------
ivanzhao

         == Main ===========================================
    
         Notion | Programmer, Designer, Marketing, User Support | SF | https://www.notion.so | Full Time | Onsite
    
         == Description ====================================
    
         Hey, founder of Notion here. Think of us as a modern retake on Microsoft Office, while secretly bringing the power of computing to everyone who work in front of a computer (Notion is a visual programming tool behind the scenes.)
    
         This is our product:
         https://notion.so
    
         We made a graphic novel about why we exist:
         https://notion.so/about
    
         This is our hiring page:
         https://www.notion.so/notion/Join-Us-e7aeb157238a4603a2964b28c646f07f
    
         Read more reviews on WSJ and Product Hunt. (Notion was one of the fastest voted of all time):
         https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-only-app-you-need-for-work-life-productivity-1521640800
         https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-for-ios
         https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-1-0-web-mac-app
    
         We are tiny at the moment. The business is growing VERY fast and profitable.
         We have a beautiful artist loft in the SF Mission district, with the best investors out there (notion.so/about).
         You need to be able to build things and think conceptually.
    
         == Apply =======================================
    
         Email us at "join-us@makenotion.com"

------
JessQuinn
Scrapinghub | [https://scrapinghub.com](https://scrapinghub.com) | 100% Remote
|Full-time | Multiple roles

Scrapinghub turns web content into useful data.

We develop a wide range products including: Crawlera - smart crawling proxy
Scrapy Cloud - a cloud platform for running spiders Data on Demand - turn-key
web scraping services and more!

We are hiring Python Developers, Support Engineers, Erlang Developer (Tech
lead) and more to join our fully remote team of over 140 people in 30
countries

You'll have the chance to work on projects that build and transfer datasets of
thousands of millions of records, as well as build the systems that deliver
data to current Fortune 500 companies and startups building great products on
top of our stack.

Scrapinghub has benefited from Open Source throughout our history. As a way to
give back to the community everybody on our team has a chance to contribute to
Open Source projects, find out more on Open Source at Scrapinghub:
[http://scrapinghub.com/opensource/](http://scrapinghub.com/opensource/).

Here are some of our open positions (Check out our website for a full list):
[https://scrapinghub.com/jobs](https://scrapinghub.com/jobs)

\- Python Developer (scraping): you will be in charge of designing, developing
and testing Scrapy web crawlers.

\- Support Engineer: Provide world class support for our Scrapinghub customers
by investigating and resolving issues.

\- Lead Erlang Developer: Join and lead our Crawlera team. Crawlera is a smart
downloader designed specifically for web crawling and scraping. It allows
crawler developers to crawl quickly and reliably by managing thousands of
proxies internally.

Scrapinghub continues to grow significantly this year and we're looking for
great additions to our team. Positions are fulltime (40hours per week) and
fully remote.

Interview process: 2 interviews and a technical trial project.

You can apply here:
[https://scrapinghub.com/jobs](https://scrapinghub.com/jobs)

------
sdbrady
Fact Labs | Founding Engineer | San Francisco and New York (NYC) | Onsite or
Remote (US only) | Full Time

Building models in spreadsheets is broken. Spreadsheet models break down when
you alter them, modularize them, or add more collaborators. Analysts in
banking, investment management, and operations have gotten by with
spreadsheets but not without enormous time and effort spent hacking around
their many limitations. Fact Labs has developed a more powerful, more
collaborative modeling paradigm that is inspired by logic programming and
applied ontology yet is still accessible to sophisticated but non-programmer
analysts. We are a small, funded, early-stage team with significant domain
experience with our target customers. The team previously worked together on a
distributed search and data management startup and sold the company a few
years back.

What we are looking for:

Fast, deliberate learners eager to translate concept into practice OR
experienced hands ready to take significant design ownership

Strong computer science fundamentals, including algorithms and data structures

Experience with one of the following through professional, academic, or
personal work:

\- Database design and implementation (query processing/planning,
database/storage engines)

\- Language design and implementation (parser generators, interpreters,
virtual machines, compilers)

\- Logic programming (Prolog, Datalog, SAT/SMT solvers, etc.)

\- Optimization (constraint satisfaction, combinatorial optimization, linear
programming, etc.)

Language experience: C / Rust

Self-starting attitude with strong communication skills (especially written)

The modeling experience we’re building is unlike anything out there. If you
believe that spreadsheets are not the last word in end-user programming, reach
out to us (stephen [at] fac.tt) and tell us a little about yourself (bio,
resume, or LinkedIn). We’d love to hear from you and show you what we’ve been
up to!

[https://angel.co/fact-labs/jobs/404135-founding-software-
eng...](https://angel.co/fact-labs/jobs/404135-founding-software-engineer)

------
vencatter
Unnamed Yet | Advanced/Senior Backend Engineer | Germany, Hamburg | Full-Time
| ONSITE | GER or EU

Use your chance to design the next milestone for a whole product from scratch.
We are building an automated solution for an existing, proven and successful
business. We started in April 2018 on technical green grass and are a
completely decoupled subsidiary from our parent company and can benefit from
long-term funding. We are not wasting our time on the next pitch for
investors. Instead we focus on and work with our existing customers and
benefit from our position without market-entry barriers.

You would...

* Continue building our platform for our next milestone

* Need to work with 100% responsibility of bringing the product forward on a team with currently seven people

* Be directly involved in profit sharing instead of working for low equity which eventually would be a net-loss for you

* Be part of an international team as we care for different cultures from begin on

We...

* Care for developer and personal skills and want to benefit from your knowledge

* Believe in flexibility instead of 40h/week

* Live a feedback, non-bullshit-speak culture

* Honour error-making instead of unconsciousness (fail fast)

* Are located in Germany (Deutschland), Hamburg with own office space near Jungfernstieg / central station

* Are willing to provide Bachelor-/Master-thesis-agreements if you want to stay in long-term

* Need on-site activity because of lot of direct business contact nevertheless homeoffice is encouraged

Interview process: virtual session(s) and with CTO; on-site Mettbrötchen mit
Zwiebeln™ (or pizza ;-) with CEO & CTO; contract

Contact me: ta-whoishiring2018@heap.nu

Avoid the confidence gap and reach out to me without bullshit-speak. We can
talk on Skype and/or phone for more details without you having to invest much
time before preparing your application. Even a one-liner is okay. Please only
applicate if you are near to us, willing to relocate within the EU or to
commute some days a week. No remote-only/VISA applications, please.

------
jeremiemv
Project Rōnin | Software Engineer | San Mateo, CA | ONSITE |
[https://www.projectronin.com/](https://www.projectronin.com/)

We have an opportunity to truly impact the lives of millions of patients with
our intelligent care system. To do that, we are building a team that is
passionate about providing service to others in the best way we know how -
creating life-altering software. With real-world data, real-time symptom
management leveraging machine learning and a tool for clinicians to quickly
and intuitively view and restructure patient information, our platform is
allowing for truly individualized care for every patient.

As one of the first engineers to join the team, you’ll partner with our
Director of Engineering to create the foundation of our product. We’re
building a services-oriented architecture with Ruby on Rails, React, Python,
MySQL, Kafka, Heroku, Oracle, Docker, Kubernetes (and React-Native). The API
server will interact with the oncology interface, the patient facing mobile
applications as well as our data science tier.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/projectronin/c2283169-9618-44a3-b2c9-8...](https://jobs.lever.co/projectronin/c2283169-9618-44a3-b2c9-8298e367e9a9)
or send us an email to hiring@projectronin.com

(We're also looking for a seasoned Product Manager, preferably with Healthcare
experience, as well a Designer)

------
sireetorn
Jetabroad (Thailand) | International Senior Software Engineer | Bangkok,
Thailand | Onsite | Full-Time | Visa / Work-Permit / Relocation | Salary USD
80K | Airfares are hard, we tackle the hardest part, multi-city up to 10 legs
long. Think exponential search space, fuzzy constraints, and constantly
changing variables. We're looking for both front-end and back-end developers
to work on our user-experience and search platform respectively. Bangkok
offers a great place to live with a great standard of living at low cost. Our
offices are in the heart of the city overlooking the green of the Netherlands
embassy on Wireless Road. Check out details at
[https://lnkd.in/f499hJY](https://lnkd.in/f499hJY) We are predominantly built
with .NET, but language proficiency is not how we hire - fundamentals always
win the day. Here is our Thailand website
[https://bkkthailand.jetabroad.com/](https://bkkthailand.jetabroad.com/) And,
this is our main website
[https://www.jetabroad.com.au/](https://www.jetabroad.com.au/)

Interview - First we Skype, then maybe Skype again and possibly a demo-style
programming task, then we get you on a plane to say hello and to check out
Bangkok, spend time with the team, if it all gels we make an offer.

------
cschacher
Bonobos | Various Engineering Roles | Full-time + On-site in NYC |
www.bonobos.com

Bonobos is looking for a few Senior Engineers (Frontend, Full Stack and Site
Reliability) that have experience in Rails and ideally some Javascript
experience as well. We work cross-functionally, so you’ll be on a team
composed of other Engineers (frontend, full stack and iOS), a Product Manager
and a UX Designer.

We value self-awareness, empathy, intellectual honesty, positive energy and
judgment, often over experience. We hire based on these core virtues and
foster a “best-idea-wins” environment where creativity and individuality are
not only appreciated, but encouraged.

Apply here: Senior Frontend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/bonobos/jobs/1214524](https://boards.greenhouse.io/bonobos/jobs/1214524)
Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/bonobos/jobs/1178708](https://boards.greenhouse.io/bonobos/jobs/1178708)
Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/bonobos/jobs/1315808](https://boards.greenhouse.io/bonobos/jobs/1315808)

Check out our profile on the Muse:
[https://www.themuse.com/companies/bonobos](https://www.themuse.com/companies/bonobos)

------
caust1c
Segment | Engineering | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite

Segment is building the customer data platform for everyone. We transform data
and route to over 200 different integrations, adding new ones every day. We're
processing billions of events daily and maintain the analytics infrastructure
for companies like DigitalOcean, Instacart, New Relic, and Docker. Our goal is
to help companies learn from how their users interact with the products to
build even better products. We also like to share our work and what we learn,
here are some recent examples:

    
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/we-test-in-production-you-should-too
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/secure-access-to-100-aws-accounts
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/why-status-codes-matter-in-data-delivery
      
      - https://segment.com/blog/goodbye-microservices
    
      - https://open.segment.com

We have a modern stack consisting of Go (golang), AWS ECS, Docker, Javascript,
React, GraphQL, Kafka, and others! If any of this sounds interesting, we'd
love to hear from you! Check out our open positions at
[https://segment.com/engineering#jobs](https://segment.com/engineering#jobs)
If you have specific questions, feel free to reach out to me directly alan ⒜
segment.com (but please do apply on the site).

------
cgil
Domio | New York City, USA | Full Time | Onsite |
[https://staydomio.com](https://staydomio.com)

Stack: Python/Flask, Node, React, Postgres, GCP, etc.

Open roles: Sr/mid-level Software engineers (fullstack), Product Designers,
Product Manager (platform team)
[https://jobs.lever.co/domio](https://jobs.lever.co/domio)

About Domio: Domio is a technology platform in the travel sector. With our
mission to bring the world together through travel, we're building branded
apartment-hotels focused on group travelers. Imagine all of the space and
freedom of Airbnbs backed by a global brand with teams on the ground ready to
delight the guest every step of the way. Our team is rapidly scaling as we're
launching multiple 50+ unit "apartment-hotels" across the U.S. in several
markets. The product and engineering team are focused on building a global
brand, seamless booking and in unit experiences as well as a unifying platform
to power our fast-paced growth.

Read about our recent join
venture:[https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/arti...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/articles/2018-09-24/upper90-in-
group-travel-venture-with-tech-driven-startup-domio)

Questions reach out to carlos@staydomio.com

------
ndanmand
Audio Visionary Music (imusic) | Aarhus, Denmark | Senior Full Stack Engineer
(PHP/Laravel) | FULL-TIME, ONSITE or REMOTE

Audio Visionary Music is looking for a full-time software engineer who can
become part of a team of 1-2 developers, based in Risskov, Aarhus, Denmark.

    
    
      [40 %] Full-stack web-development 
      [20 %] Industrial automation 
      [10 %] Continuous integration
      [30 %] Dev-ops
    

Technologies used on everyday basis include:

    
    
      * Languages: PHP / Python / HTML / Javascript / SQL 
      * Frameworks: Eloquent / Laravel / Lumen
      * Orchestration: Vagrant 
      * Platforms: Linux / Ubuntu / Raspberry Pi
    

As a person, you are serious, professional, reliable and well-considered. You
are used to working at high pace and focusing on quality and scalability. We
appreciate an exploratory mind that itself finds opportunities for efficiency
improvements. You will have a great opportunity to influence how we build our
solutions.

We have existed since 2005 and we operate the online store imusic.dk with
sales of CD, LP, DVD, Blu-ray and books for the private sector. Since 2010,
AVM has provided materials for libraries through public contracts, including
the delivery of (all) books and nodes to all public libraries throughout
Denmark.

Email me nick AT imusic DOT dk for more information or to pass along your
resume/CV! Put Hacker News in the subject line so I don't miss your email.

------
flrecruiting
Faithlife | Senior Full Stack Software Developer-Social Network | Bellingham,
WA or Chandler, AZ | Full-time | Onsite Faithlife is a tech company committed
to the Church. We build the world’s premier Bible study software, along with
an entire line of resources for Christian living: Faithlife.com (an online
community that connects Christians from all around the world), Proclaim (a
cloud-based church presentation tool), Faithlife TV (video streaming service),
the Faithlife Study Bible (the world’s most advanced study Bible), and more.
Faithlife is looking for an experienced full-stack engineer with the knowledge
and skills to help build Faithlife Groups. Faithlife Groups is an online
community that helps people find and create fellowship wherever they are. You
will be someone who can work well in a diverse environment of different
languages and technologies. You should have expertise in responsive web and
single page applications, but you will also have opportunities in the
services, data, and architecture overall. You should also be able to provide
positive technical leadership. Apply at
[https://faithlife.com/jobs/SeniorFaithlifeFullStackSoftwareD...](https://faithlife.com/jobs/SeniorFaithlifeFullStackSoftwareDeveloper)
or email devjobs@faithlife.com Check out all the developer positions we have
open here, under Software Development:
[https://faithlife.com/careers](https://faithlife.com/careers) Please note
that Faithlife cannot sponsor applicants for work visas.

------
tellus
Tellus (tellusapp.com) | Android (Kotlin), iOS (Swift), backend (Ruby/Rails),
UI/UX designer, product, and growth | Silicon Valley + remote (we're flexible)
| Full-time only | Competitive salaries and equity depending on role,
experience, and location

We are an ambitious real estate technology startup, with millions in seed
funding, founded by serial entrepreneurs looking to crack open the unyielding
world of real estate and homeownership. This unique sector is riddled with
extreme fragmentation and is plagued by a sea of uninspired product offerings
— yet at the same time, real estate contributes up to 18% of the US GDP (and
many folds that in other countries). We're a team of seasoned operators and
developers that loves to move fast and wants to do something no one has
figured out.

Home base for us is in the Silicon Valley but we have a team that spans eight
countries. So whether you're in the Bay Area, thinking of moving to SV, or are
happy where you're at, we'd love to hear from you.

The most important thing we're looking for is a hunger to change the world. If
you’re looking for a challenge unlike any other and yearning to join an
experienced team, then hit us up!

A few years of experience is preferred. Please email your resume and
references/code samples to us at jobs <at> tellusapp.com. Please note, we
generally don’t respond to generic resume blasts. We’re looking for
exceptional individuals who have a true interest in what we’re doing.

------
dasacko
BCG Gamma | Data Scientist | Boston, LA, SF, NYC, Chicago | Onsite Full-Time |
Visa OK

Gamma at The Boston Consulting Group is a team of world-class data scientists
and business consultants who specialize in advanced analytics. BCG Gamma
combines advanced skills in computer science, artificial intelligence/machine
learning, and statistics with deep industry expertise. We are a rapidly
growing team and are hiring data scientists – from entry level to directors.

What we're looking for: people with experience applying advanced analytics to
real-world business situations. Successful candidates have a deep
understanding of modern machine learning techniques and their mathematical
underpinning, are well-versed in a broad base of data
engineering/analytics/visualization tools, are fluent in popular
scripting/programming languages (especially Python/R), and have experience
developing end-to-end analytical pipelines.

Competitive salary plus excellent bonus structure and benefits package.

Read more here: [ [https://www.bcg.com/en-us/beyond-consulting/bcg-
gamma/defaul...](https://www.bcg.com/en-us/beyond-consulting/bcg-
gamma/default.aspx) ]

Apply here: [ [https://talent.bcg.com/apply/FolderDetail/Gamma-Full-time-
Ap...](https://talent.bcg.com/apply/FolderDetail/Gamma-Full-time-
Application/10020534) ]

~~~
aanfhn
Is Gamma 100% data scientists? Correct me if I'm wrong - there aren't data
engineers on Gamme, right?

------
jbish
Sailthru | Senior UI Engineer w/ full-stack experience highly preferred | New
York City (NYC) | Full-time, Onsite

Sailthru is a technology company focused on optimizing marketing messaging
across all channels. We hate spam and strive to help marketers deliver the
right message to the right customer at the right time. Our customers are among
the largest organizations worldwide, and they use our platform to provide a
connected customer experience across email, web and mobile.

We're looking for an experienced product engineer with a deep interest in all
points of the product lifecycle to help architect, build, and maintain several
of our key products. As part of a cross-functional team, you'll partner with
designers to make a powerful product simple to use and an experience our
clients love. We're currently making a big push to scale our product and tech
stack. A few things we're doing: building modern component-based UIs (React,
Redux, CSS Modules, Styled Components, Storybook), leveraging ML for
intelligent features, and investing in our next-gen computing infrastructure
and data pipelines (Kubernetes/Event Streaming).

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sailthru/jobs/1332779](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sailthru/jobs/1332779)

Unlimited time off | Catered lunches | Health, Vision and Life Insurance |
401K & more

------
mhuber
Panopta | Onsite in Chicago | Full-Time | www.panopta.com Panopta is a SaaS
infrastructure monitoring tool for companies to monitor their entire stack -
behind the firewall, on-server, and externally. We're profitable, have fun,
and like making ourselves better.

Openings: \- Senior Developer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/panoptacom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/panoptacom/view/P_AAAAAAFAAC-
Gq9rJbnxT6L) \- Developer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/panoptacom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/panoptacom/view/P_AAAAAAFAAC-
LuphQuKQ1ta) \- Support Eng:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/panoptacom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/panoptacom/view/P_AAAAAAFAAC-
CaDamNSxsbn) \- Product Designer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/panoptacom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/panoptacom/view/P_AAAAAAFAAC-A6Pux-Z1XVy)

Tech Stack: Google Cloud, Python, Redis, MySQL, InfluxDB, Vue.js, Celery,
Tornado, and Kafka

------
heythisisom
Karma | Chennai | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://mykarmaapp.com](https://mykarmaapp.com) Karma is a Live Trivia game
show where more than thousands of people gather every day to play the game
show live and win a cash prize. Karma combines some of the winning formulas of
traditional TV quiz shows – an energetic presenter and scheduled programming
at the same time every day – with the fast-paced interactivity of a mobile
game. Altogether, the Online Game Show will be a Mix of Entertainment, Skill,
and Creativity. Every viewer becomes a contestant, competing for a cash prize.

We are looking for a team of passionate Engineers in various fields to join
our engineering team and help build, scale the Live game show which is played
by thousands of people across the world.

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer - iOS: [https://angel.co/karma-20/jobs/377418-software-
engineer-ios](https://angel.co/karma-20/jobs/377418-software-engineer-ios)

\- Software Engineer - Android:
[https://angel.co/karma-20/jobs/377423-software-engineer-
andr...](https://angel.co/karma-20/jobs/377423-software-engineer-android)

Tech Stack: iOS: Swift, Coredata. Android: Java, MaterialDesign, Retrofit,
Glide

Apply directly or mail me your resumes to om[at]mykarmaapp[dot]com

------
CrowdStrike
CrowdStrike| Sr. Software Engineer -Golang|Remote, US| Full Time

We’re building the next-generation infrastructure and security platform for
CrowdStrike which include an application and service delivery platform,
massively scalable distributed data storage and replication systems, and a
cutting-edge search and distributed graph system. Help us scale CrowdStrike’s
infrastructure and products to handle massive growth in traffic and data as we
continue to experience dramatic growth in the usage of our products.

Bring your experience in distributed technologies and algorithms, your great
API and systems design sensibilities, and your passion for writing code that
performs at extreme scale. You will help build a platform that scales to
millions of events per second and Terabytes of data per day. If you want a job
that makes a difference in the world and operates at high scale, you’ve come
to the right place.

CrowdStrike is an Equal Opportunity employer. All qualified applicants will
receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion,
sex including sexual orientation and gender identity, national origin,
disability, protected veteran status, or any other characteristic protected by
applicable federal, state, or local law.

Apply Here:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oNYj7fwV&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oNYj7fwV&s=Hacker_News)

------
njessop
Honeyminer ([https://honeyminer.com](https://honeyminer.com)) | Frontend +
Backend + Crypto Mining Engineers | Contract or Full-time | Onsite or Remote

Interested in crypto? Not sure about tokens and ICOs? Read on. Run your own
crypto mining equipment or pools? Also read on.

Honeyminer makes it possible for anyone to mine Bitcoin with a normal laptop
again. We're trying to get the next 1B+ people access to their first
cryptocurrency - through great user experiences, incredible customer success,
and solving hard tech problems to equalizing the playing field.

Honeyminer is a piece of desktop software that automatically mines across
dozens of cryptocurrencies, paying out Bitcoin. We do all the heavy lifting in
the background: ML to pick what coins to mine, programmatic trading desk,
optimizing across the 1000s of configurations across our network.
Additionally, we build Honeyminer Pro for powerplant-sized mines.

We launched publicly in June ([https://www.coindesk.com/honeyminer-crypto-
miner-app-bitcoin...](https://www.coindesk.com/honeyminer-crypto-miner-app-
bitcoin/)) and have been thrilled with the response felt around the world.
We're active in 167 countries and growing rapidly.

We have presence on both coasts and people around the world.

Want to learn more? Or just interested in mining? Drop me a line (I'm ceo)
noah+hn@honeyminer.com

------
deus_pater
OrbitalRx | Sr. Fullstack or Frontend Engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE | Raleigh,
NC | www.orbitalrx.com

At OrbitalRx, we are a highly collaborative, respectful, and inclusive team
focused on building software products for hospital pharmacists to deal with
the growing and very serious problem of medication shortages. Pharmacy in
hospitals is kind of like devops in software: the rest of the organization
only notices them when something goes wrong, such as a drug not being
available when it’s needed.

We can’t change the fact that drug shortages happen; the causes range from
weather to politics to business. But we can help hospital pharmacy teams be
more effective in finding creative ways to get patients the treatments and
medications they need.

We are currently a team of three: two seasoned hospital pharmacy leaders and a
technology leader (that's me) with experience building software for hospitals.
We’re seeking developers to join our early team and help bring our product
development to the next level.

Our stack is Python/Django, React.js, PostgreSQL-flavored Aurora, and some
AWS-specific stuff. If you feel like you want to help solve a real and
meaningful problem, and can take on a broad range of coding responsibility,
please take a look at our position descriptions, and contact us if there's one
that looks good to you.

[http://www.orbitalrx.com/careers/](http://www.orbitalrx.com/careers/)
engineering-jobs@orbitalrx.com

------
jarvisj
Nammu21 | REMOTE | NYC, Minneapolis, Austin | Python Backend Engineer, NLP
Engineer Ambitious, dynamic start up team led by industry and domain experts
developing a Platform focused on digitizing key products in investment banking
focused on developing and delivering solutions that will dramatically innovate
certain financial and trading ecosystems. We are not looking to do the easy
stuff – what we are doing is really hard and our team is creating new systems
and looking to do the things that have not yet been done. Its solving those
harder problems that will bring the most value to our clients We are operating
in stealth mode but talking to major financial institutions and asset managers
in this industry to develop collaborative partnerships.

We're looking for a strong backend Python engineer: Postgres, Flask, DevOps,
CRUD, Data Warehouse, Asynchronous processes and more to help define and keep
the product vision from the backend.

We're also looking for a Semantic/Linguistic NLP Python Engineer. NOT ML/Big
Data. This person has to be able to build domain specific NLP tools for our
product, and they need to be performant. Stemming, Entities, POS, more.

We are a remote-first company however we are now looking for potential
employees to be based in one of three areas: NYC, Minneapolis, or Austin. US
authorization to work and location is required.

Solid experience is required. Masters degree in computer science is
appreciated.

Send me a resume, cover letter, etc. at resume@nammu21.com

------
daneal
Native Finance | Front-end web engineer| London | Onsite | Full-time

[https://angel.co/native-finance/jobs/436037-front-end-web-
en...](https://angel.co/native-finance/jobs/436037-front-end-web-engineer-
native-finance)

Native Finance is a technology platform for institutional real estate finance
- we're an innovative and customer-focused company, helping to drag the real
estate industry into the 21st century.

This vision is backed by Passion Capital, one of Europe’s leading venture
capital funds, and a number of influential angel investors, including Lord
Stevenson, former Chairman of HBOS. Eileen Burbidge, Chair of Tech City and HM
Treasury’s Special Envoy for Fintech, joins the business as Non-Executive
Director.

You will be the second engineer at Native Finance. Working closely with the
CTO you will be responsible for laying the foundations upon which our frontend
applications are built. You will be free to chose the tools and technologies
most appropriate for our frontend stack.

This role is a great learning opportunity for anyone who has specialized in JS
development and wishes to become more of a full stack engineer. As only the
second engineer we have not solved all our problems yet, and whilst this is
primarily a frontend development role, you will need to roll up your sleeves
and be hands-on with many different parts of our technology stack.

------
pmcconnell27
Parsable| Vancouver or SF | Onsite

At Parsable, we are on a mission to liberate industrial employees from the
drudgery of bad procedures and paper while empowering companies to
continuously improve faster than they ever imagined.Parsable combines mobile
applications, content management, workflow, and analytics into a mobile
"connected worker" platform that turns procedures into live business processes
that collect vital insights never before available to companies. With
Parsable, companies are better places to work with streamlined jobs and safer
work environments producing better goods and services at higher margins.

We have several open positions, please apply via our website or email me
directly @ patricia.mcconnell@parsable.com!

Front-End Developer : [https://jobs.lever.co/parsable/a687f2cf-
ea34-4a71-b03a-de467...](https://jobs.lever.co/parsable/a687f2cf-
ea34-4a71-b03a-de467f09d810) Back-End Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/parsable/459c1143-4e67-47b7-9403-ca36f...](https://jobs.lever.co/parsable/459c1143-4e67-47b7-9403-ca36fb4431cc)
Technical Writer
:[https://jobs.lever.co/parsable/c73a8d07-16f2-4817-b51f-e1c83...](https://jobs.lever.co/parsable/c73a8d07-16f2-4817-b51f-e1c83cab0bf7)

------
dvdhsu
Retool | SF, ONSITE

Hi! We're Retool ([https://tryretool.com](https://tryretool.com)) - a fast way
to build internal tools. We recently launched on HN
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17725966](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17725966)).
We're profitable, growing quickly, and have raised money from great technical
founders, including Paul Graham, John + Patrick Collison, Nat Friedman, Greg
Brockman, etc.

We've significantly de-risked the business (good signals of early pmf,
completed 10+ unaffiliated sales via cold email, are profitable, etc.). But
there's plenty of uncertainty left as well. For example: how do we convert
early pmf into actual pmf? How do we scale sales? Should we be doing sales or
marketing? Should we be selling to technical or non-technical people?

The market for custom enterprise apps is huge. And we think that we have a
promising shot at capturing much of it: we have a product that works, that
customers love (ping me for a list of customers), and whose usage is growing
rapidly.

We're looking engineers (full-stack) and AEs (ideally with some experience
selling SaaS software). You’ll be talking to customers multiple times a day,
no matter what the role. Since we’re still early, you’re also welcome to learn
about other aspects of the business, like marketing, sales, or whatever else.

If you're interested, please email me at dh@tryretool.com. Thanks!

~~~
amjaf
Victor here, just a heads for others thinking of applying here. The following
may or may not prevent you from wasting your time. Here goes: David asked to
meet up for coffee in SF to follow up on my application and then went awol
while I was in SF waiting to meetup. No hard feelings but it says a lot about
their values and ethics. It's not enough to say you have good values, you have
to practice them too. Having said that, best of luck growing your company!
Best, Victor.

~~~
dvdhsu
I'm really sorry! I just emailed you if in case you're still up for meeting
up. It looks like I didn't think we had agreed on a meeting, but you thought
we had.

(I asked whether you were "going to be in SF next weekend", and didn't propose
a time nor place. In your reply, you similarly didn't propose time nor place
either. And so based on that email conversation, I didn't think we had agreed
on meeting anywhere! I'm really sorry for the miscommunication.)

------
shaggydog97
Exclamation Labs | Cumberland, MD | REMOTE | Business Data Analyst |
[https://www.exclamationlabs.com/jobs](https://www.exclamationlabs.com/jobs)

We are looking for a Web Analyst to join our team at Exclamation Labs! This
position requires an experienced professional that excels in developing
digital strategy and solutions to meet corporate business objectives. Daily
work will include a blend of planning, data analysis, and application of
critical-thinking skills to help solve business needs. The ideal candidate for
a Web Analyst is one who can manage data to proactively gather insights for
optimization opportunities, and then present and execute those
recommendations.

While preference will be given to individuals willing to work in our
Cumberland, MD office, the opportunity for remote work is available for
exceptional candidates with prior remote work experience.

[Apply here with a resume and
references.]([https://exclamationlabs.recruitee.com/o/web-
analyst](https://exclamationlabs.recruitee.com/o/web-analyst))

Exceptional candidates who do not meet all of the above criteria may be
considered for the role, provided they have the necessary skills and
experience. Salary will be commensurate based on experience.

[Our other open positions are available
here:]([https://www.exclamationlabs.com/jobs](https://www.exclamationlabs.com/jobs))

------
RemineJobs
Remine|Washington, DC|Remote, Onsite, Full-Time|wwww.Remine.com

Remine is looking for Senior Engineers to contribute to our platform and
awesome culture.

We build products for both web and mobile to deliver visualizations and search
capabilities for real estate agents all around the US.

As a Senior Full Stack Developer, you architect the interfaces that our
engineers will use to solve large data problems. Partnership with the product
teams, front-end team, and data science team means you're in the center of all
of the development and critical to the success of our platform.

Job Requirements:

\- Strong science or engineering background, preferably in Computer
Science,Software Engineering, or Information Technology \- Familiarity with
data structures cloud systems, front-end frameworks, and other tools. \-
Proficiency with programming languages such as Javascript, Java, C++, Python,
JavaScript, or similar languages. \- Worked with cloud systems such as AWS,
GCP, or Azure \- Worked with large scale data sets, using databases such as
Postgres, MySQL \- Experience building large scale applications with
reusability \- Familiarity with build systems, Github/Gitlab, Confluence, JIRA
\- Ability to work effectively in teams of technical and non-technical people.
\- Ability to work independently and effectively

apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/remine](https://boards.greenhouse.io/remine)

------
lajarre
Legalstart | Full-stack Software Engineer | Paris, France | Full-time, Onsite,
Visa, [https://legalstart.fr](https://legalstart.fr)

Python/Django Rest Framework, React, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Docker, AWS

Based in Paris, Legalstart is a leader in the European legal-tech space that
aims at profoundly simplifying legal services, starting with making access to
justice greatly easier, especially for businesses creators. Our flagship
product is simple incorporation in France.

Since the launch of the site at the beginning of 2014, Legalstart has
experienced a very strong growth. In this context, we are looking for creative
developers to help us extend our product base and grow internationally.

At Legalstart, we strive to improve our technical skills, that means
challenging the status quo (we shipped a small blockchain-based product in
production), continuously improving our practices (we introduced Haskell and
ReasonML in our codebase), staying close to the local community (hosting
meetups, conferences)… Also, Legalstart engineers develop a strong ownership
of the product itself, and we commit their personal growth.

Apply there if you feel up to the experience!

* front-end developer: [http://smrtr.io/4NUKgA](http://smrtr.io/4NUKgA)

* Python developer: [http://smrtr.io/ao_QDQ](http://smrtr.io/ao_QDQ)

------
syllable-ls
Syllable Life Sciences | Cambridge, MA | Onsite Only

[https://angel.co/syllable-life-science/jobs/](https://angel.co/syllable-life-
science/jobs/)

Or send a CV to us at: jobs@syllable.life

Syllable Life Sciences is a Cambridge-based biotech company using machine
learning and computer vision to automatically decipher body language in humans
and laboratory animals.

We're hiring for a lead data scientist to work on challenging problems at the
intersection of drug discovery, behavioral analysis and Bayesian statistics.

Our platform is in use across the world at pharma companies, helping to
develop better drugs for diseases like ALS, Parkinson's and Alzheimer's. Check
out the video accompanying our peer-reviewed publication for an explanation of
the technology.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yl6qLbiEA_U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yl6qLbiEA_U)

Here are our academic papers validating the technology: Wiltschko et al., 2015
-
[https://www.cell.com/neuron/fulltext/S0896-6273(15)01037-5](https://www.cell.com/neuron/fulltext/S0896-6273\(15\)01037-5)
Markowitz et al., 2018 -
[https://www.cell.com/cell/pdf/S0092-8674(18)30512-9.pdf](https://www.cell.com/cell/pdf/S0092-8674\(18\)30512-9.pdf)

------
katyborrowell
Borrowell | Full Stack & Mobile | ONSITE in Toronto | Full-time

Borrowell is a fintech company that’s building an exceptional team of high
performing, yet humble individuals who believe Canadians deserve more choice
when it comes to financial services.

As a developer here you would collaborate with Product, Design, Engineering
and QA teams across the company. One of our company values is "Love to Learn"
and we want someone to learn and grow with us and mentor other developers on
their team.

Mobile:
[https://www.workable.com/j/CEB4CF5709](https://www.workable.com/j/CEB4CF5709)
We are building out a team to work on a greenfield react native mobile
project. Someone like you could help create and deliver our core product
offering via a mobile application.

Web:
[https://www.workable.com/j/6F4E0F4481](https://www.workable.com/j/6F4E0F4481)
We are hiring a Senior Full Stack developer with Enterprise experience to help
as part of our lending development team. You will be working on a collection
of projects related to improving our loan origination process and simplifying
the loan application process to our users.

Apply today:
[https://www.borrowell.com/careers](https://www.borrowell.com/careers)

------
ivanche
Wirecard | Developers, QAs, PMs... | Munich (Aschheim), Germany | Full-time |
ONSITE | Visa

We are Wirecard, a leading German FinTech company. Located in the beautiful
Munich/Aschheim and currently counting over 1200 employees there (and 4800
worldwide) we are looking for Software Engineers, QA specialists, Project
Managers, Business Analysts, Network Administrators and also Sales Managers,
Account Managers, Designers and more! Full list of positions is at
[https://www.wirecard.com/careers/jobs/](https://www.wirecard.com/careers/jobs/)
(please select Aschheim from the City dropdown)

What we offer

    
    
      Competitive salary, relocation bonus, end of year bonus
      Generous vacations - up to 30 working days per year
      Learning budget for courses, conferences, books
      Interesting projects which span all areas of card issuing, acquiring, risk analysis, mobile payments...
      On-site gym, free coffee and tea, subsidized lunch at several nearby cafeterias
      Incredible stability - we're one of 30 largest German companies, listed on DAX and current market cap is over 23 billion EUR
    

How to apply

Simply email me! I'm _ivan.milosavljevic AT wirecard.com_ and, being a
Software Engineer, I will help you directly from the trenches. Alternatively
you can apply through the link above. See you in Munich!

------
OpenEyeSci
FRONT END WEB DEVELOPER Location: Santa Fe, NM ONSITE Education: BSc
Experience: 3+ years

Job Description: OpenEye Scientific is looking to hire a Front End Web
Developer. The ideal candidate for this job is someone who has a track record
of designing and building web applications. The candidate should understand
large-scale application design and be familiar with state of the art frontend
web technologies. Although the position is primarily for JavaScript
development, the candidate should understand interface design and possess an
eye for quality user experience.

This position works within a focused team to build web applications for the
pharmaceutical industry that are deployed in Amazon Web Services and delivered
via a web browser. A background in chemistry is not required, but some
chemistry will be learned along the way.

Required: • Advanced use of JavaScript, HTML and CSS • Development of web
applications using AngularJS and/or other modern JavaScript frameworks • Use
of a frontend workflow including version control, build tools (ex: Gulp,
Grunt, SCSS) and package management (ex: Bower, npm) • Familiarity with the
full stack

PLUS, but not required: • Use of JavaScript UI test frameworks • UI/UX design
experience • Use of Python web frameworks

To apply please Email cover letter and resume to hr@eyesopen.com

Include your GitHub username (or a sample of your code) and your public
portfolio.

No walk-ins please. OpenEye Scientific is an Equal Employment Opportunity
Employer

------
bwhelan89
Snapdocs | San Francisco | Full-Time | Onsite

Snapdocs is an early-stage, rapidly growing company backed by investors like
Sequoia, SV Angel, and YCombinator looking for an experienced and empathetic
Rails engineer. The ideal candidate will have a passion for software
development with 3-5 years experience.

We're a small team tackling the absolutely massive mortgage market. We're
bringing modern, elegant software to a field that still relies on fax machines
and manila envelopes. We bring security, efficiency and joy to a paper-based
pillar of the US economy.

I'm a Product Manager at Snapdocs and the Growth team that you would be
joining is tackling massive product challenges that will help our company grow
drastically over the next couple of years.

Better yet, since we are small you wouldn't just be part of building our
platform, but also building our company. Snapdocs’ culture is one that
strongly values diversity and drive. We want to work with people of different
backgrounds and different paths in life, and we trust our team members to make
smart decisions. This means we value independent work as well as
collaboration. We provide excellent benefits (including a 10 year exercise
window on your options (!)) and our location in the heart of the Financial
District in SF is super convenient.

Apply here to join our team:
[https://jobs.lever.co/snapdocs/5faa3bd4-2cad-4453-a641-2c820...](https://jobs.lever.co/snapdocs/5faa3bd4-2cad-4453-a641-2c82011da58f)

------
curbside
Curbside • San Mateo, Ca. • VISA, ONSITE

Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: [https://challenge.curbside.com](https://challenge.curbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[https://curbside.com/jobs](https://curbside.com/jobs) • San Mateo, Ca. •
Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW H-1B’s, but we
can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and O-1’s.

------
navahq
Nava | Infrastructure Engineers, Fullstack Software Engineers, Designers,
Product Managers| Washington DC, San Francisco SF, New York NYC, REMOTE | On-
site - Full-time | $100k-$160k+ + equity + benefits We're a small team of
engineers, designers, and product builders that were brought in to help fix
Healthcare.gov in the winter of 2013. Our revamped application is used by
millions, converts 35% better, and halves the completion time.

It turns out there’s a lot more to reimagine within government services, which
is why we’re partnering with both the Department of Veterans Affairs and
Medicare. With the VA, we are working to modernize their appeals system,
making millions of veteran’s lives better through the process. Today, the
average appeal takes 5 years to process; we can fix this. For Medicare, we are
designing and building the architecture for Medicare's historic transition
towards value-based care.

It’s surprising how much can be done by a small group of diverse, empathetic
people with deep technical experience, working closely with dedicated civil
servants in government. We’ve started Nava as a public benefit corporation to
radically improve how our government serves its people, and we believe that
the services our government provides should be clear and reliable. If you feel
the same way, we'd love to hear from you.

~~~
jobasm
Is this a full-time remote position or do candidates need to relocate to
DC/SF/NYC?

------
htroyer
University of Chicago | Chicago, IL | DevOps Engineers |
[https://ctds.uchicago.edu](https://ctds.uchicago.edu) | ONSITE, VISA

We have two openings for devops engineers to work with our teams of engineers
and scientists and build out large-scale software platforms. Our data commons
offer petabytes of biomedical research data to the scientific research
community across the world, driving research advancements in cancer, brain
health, pediatric birth defects, AIDS, and others.

We currently operate 25000+ cores and 15+ PB of on-prem storage, built
primarily on commodity hardware running GNU/Linux. Other tech we use includes
kubernetes, docker, Go, python, flask, graphql, elasticsearch, microservices,
oauth2, jwt, AWS, GCP, terraform, kafka.

We are looking for intellectually curious engineers with experience developing
infrastructure, configuration and deployment automation. You must be motivated
to navigate tough and ambiguous technical challenges. If considered, we will
ask you to participate in a remote technical exercise during your interview.

Devops Engineer: [https://uchicago.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/External/job/Sh...](https://uchicago.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/External/job/Shoreland/DevOps-Engineer_JR01190)

------
bostonpete
Perceptive Automata | Robotics Software Engineer | Boston/Somerville | Full-
time ONSITE |
[https://www.perceptiveautomata.com/careers/](https://www.perceptiveautomata.com/careers/)

Perceptive Automata is a Boston-based startup that has developed a novel
approach to helping autonomous vehicles anticipate what people might do next.
We're working with OEMs and other players in the AV space to help their
vehicles navigate safely and smoothly around humans, including pedestrians,
cyclists, and other drivers. We're entering more of a growth phase as we
continue to engage with customers and are looking to hire in a number of
areas.

There are a number of positions listed on our website but one the one that I
want to highlight isn't posted yet -- we're tentatively calling it "Robotics
Software Engineer". We're looking for an engineer with experience developing
and testing motion planning and simulation of autonomous robots (ideally
autonomous vehicles) to help build out a system that can be used as a
reference implementation to help guide for integration of our technology into
customer systems.

We're still pulling together the job description, so I can't link to a posting
yet but please reach out if you think it sounds like a good fit for your
background!

~~~
npmanor
I'm interested in hearing more about the Robotics Software Engineer position
to see if there is a good fit. Feel free to contact me with my username
@fastmail.com.

------
jarvisj
Nammu21 | Remote-ish | NYC, Minneapolis, Austin | Python Backend Engineer, NLP
Engineer

Company Ambitious, dynamic start up team led by industry and domain experts
developing a Platform focused on digitizing key products in investment banking
focused on developing and delivering solutions that will dramatically innovate
certain financial and trading ecosystems. We are not looking to do the easy
stuff – what we are doing is really hard and our team is creating new systems
and looking to do the things that have not yet been done. Its solving those
harder problems that will bring the most value to our clients We are operating
in stealth mode but talking to major financial institutions and asset managers
in this industry to develop collaborative partnerships.

We're looking for a strong backend Python engineer: Postgres, Flask, DevOps,
CRUD, Data Warehouse, Asynchronous processes and more to help define and keep
the product vision from the backend.

We're also looking for a Semantic/Linguistic NLP Python Engineer. NOT ML/Big
Data. This person has to be able to build domain specific NLP tools for our
product, and they need to be performant. Stemming, Entities, POS, more.

We are a remote-first company however we are now looking for potential
employees to be based in one of three areas: NYC, Minneapolis, or Austin. US
authorization to work and location is required.

Solid experience is required. Masters degree in computer science is
appreciated.

Send me a resume, cover letter, etc. at resume@nammu21.com

------
IgneousSystems
Igneous | Software Engineers | Golang | Seattle ONSITE

Your time is valuable - literally. If we're asking you to commit a significant
amount of your time to interview with us, we pay for your efforts. Read about
it here: [https://www.igneous.io/blog/igneous-interview-
process](https://www.igneous.io/blog/igneous-interview-process)

Igneous is a quickly-growing startup that delivers the industry’s first Data
Protection as-a-Service for Massive File Systems.

Fantastic benefits, great engineering culture, and an opportunity to build and
grow in a highly-skilled team. React/Redux, Golang, Docker/Kubernetes, linux,
large-scale distributed systems.

Learn more or apply online at [https://www.igneous.io/culture-and-
careers/](https://www.igneous.io/culture-and-careers/)

OR

Email me: edwardpedini at igneoussystems dot com

PS Some of the people you could be working with:
[https://dzone.com/articles/parallelizing-md5-checksum-
comput...](https://dzone.com/articles/parallelizing-md5-checksum-computation-
to-speed-up) [https://www.igneous.io/blog/how-igneous-selects-weekly-
relea...](https://www.igneous.io/blog/how-igneous-selects-weekly-release-
candidates-for-production)

------
thomaspun
GoodNotes (www.goodnotes.com) | Hong Kong ON-SITE, VISA | Full Time | Mobile +
Web engineers + leads |
[https://www.goodnotes.com/careers/](https://www.goodnotes.com/careers/)

GoodNotes turns your iPad into digital paper. It was created from our
founder's frustration of taking readable and reusable handwritten notes on his
first iPad. We have since grown to one of the top paid iOS apps worldwide. Our
vision is to be the smart paper where people think, study, and work. Short
term goal is to make GoodNotes smarter and more accessible. We are looking for
product-minded software engineers to join us in our Hong Kong office.

\- We are psyched about the future of computing: touch screen + keyboard + pen

\- We sponsor work visa. Come work in Hong Kong, one of the best Asian cities

\- You will be working with makers. Every member on the team has shipped their
own products outside of work.

\- We are bootstrapped from day one and we treat our team well. Check out our
benefits on our page.

\- We have excellent work-life balance because we hire people we can trust. 2
optional days (Thurs & Fri) to work at home. Annual all-expense-paid offsite
trip.

Email me at thomas@goodnotes.com and check out the pictures of our outings and
office on
[https://www.goodnotes.com/careers/](https://www.goodnotes.com/careers/)

------
oolongtea
Lumicks | C++ & Qt Developers | Amsterdam, NL | FULL-TIME, ONSITE, VISA |
lumicks.com

Lumicks is bringing novel tools for single-molecule biophysics to market,
enabling scientific researchers across biology and medicine to unlock new
types of experiments.

Our primary technology, C-Trap, can be used to "grab" a single molecule, and
apply precise mechanical forces to it. At the same time, one can visualize the
molecule using highly-sensitive fluorescence microscopy. Our customers use it
to watch DNA being copied by the molecular machinery of the cell, or observe
molecular "engines" walking across the scaffolding structures of a human cell.
Lumicks systems are currently in use in opinion-leading labs across the globe,
including Rockefeller University, ShanghaiTech, Max-Planck, and Pasteur
Institute.

We're an academic spin-off from a research group at VU University Amsterdam.
We care deeply about providing our users with easy-to-use, reliable software
that actively supports Open Data and Reproducible Science. To make this
happen, we're looking for:

* Qt developers

* C++ developers

Keywords: C++17, Qt 5, Python 3.

Full job descriptions at:
[https://lumicks.com/careers/](https://lumicks.com/careers/)

Application notes and introductory videos about our technologies at
[https://lumicks.com](https://lumicks.com)

~~~
DoingIsLearning
There is a general careers at lumicks dot com.

Should we address our application to anyone in particular? (Specifically for
the 'C++ Software Developer' role)

------
wearhere
Mixmax | San Francisco or REMOTE | Full-stack engineer or INTERN in Fall '18,
Winter/Spring/Summer '19 |
[https://mixmax.com/careers](https://mixmax.com/careers)

We're a profitable, fast-growing startup looking for full-stack engineers.

Mixmax is the hub for all your business communications. We integrate with your
company's existing toolchain - email, calendar, chat, CRM, and more - to bring
all information into one place. This means we're syncing, storing, & indexing
hundreds of millions events a day into our system, and then building fast APIs
and delightful front-end UIs to make the data actionable for our users.

Try the product (it's free!): [https://mixmax.com](https://mixmax.com)

We're developer friendly:
[https://developer.mixmax.com](https://developer.mixmax.com)

Eng challenges:
[https://mixmax.com/engineering](https://mixmax.com/engineering)

Stack: Javascript, Node, Mongo, Elasticsearch, React, Go, AWS

Team fun: [https://instagram.com/mixmaxhq](https://instagram.com/mixmaxhq)

APPLY TODAY at [https://mixmax.com/careers](https://mixmax.com/careers).
Interview process: screen call, 1hr tech screen, 3hr interview.

~~~
nullz3r0
I don't see any link to apply for your Winter/Spring/Summer Internship
positions.

~~~
wearhere
Pardon, we moved our website just last week and this link got dropped! Here
you go:
[https://mixmax.com/careers/4023181002?gh_jid=4023181002](https://mixmax.com/careers/4023181002?gh_jid=4023181002)

Looking forward to your application!

------
ocheung9
Robinhood | Engineering & Non-Engineering Roles | Menlo Park, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | robinhood.com

Robinhood is democratizing access to America’s financial system. Since our
public launch in 2015, we’ve cemented our position as the fastest-growing
brokerage with over two million users and billions of dollars in transaction
volume. Robinhood received recognition with the Apple Design Award, the Google
Material Design Award, and named Fast Company’s 11th Most Innovative Company
in the World.

We’re backed by top-tier investors such as DST Global, NEA, Index Ventures,
Thrive Capital, Ribbit Capital, a16z, and GV, as well as individuals such as
Jared Leto, Ashton Kutcher, John Legend, Snoop Dogg, and Nas.

We're always hiring software engineers for different teams across different
stacks. Our engineers work with cutting-edge technologies like Django, Python,
Go, Kafka, React, Redux. Check out our priority roles below:

* Senior Web Engineer [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/221794](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/221794)

Another notable role is:

*HR Manager [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/722573](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/722573)

Interested? Check out the job descriptions and apply directly at
robinhood.com/jobs

------
joeyspn
Interdax | Multiple Roles | Worldwide, London | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://www.interdax.com](https://www.interdax.com)

Interdax is building a 3rd generation exchange for blockchain-based assets
(bitcoin, ethereum, and other cryptocurrencies). Our team comes from top HFTs
and exchanges like Nasdaq and NYSE, as well as from well known firms in the
blockchain space. We are a well-funded project (8-figure sum) currently
operating in stealth mode.

We have a promising prototype with unparalleled performance. Our matching
engine can process a whole busy day of trading (24h in other crypto exchanges)
in less than 30 seconds. Now seeking a variety of engineers to secure, test,
and improve our platform.

What we offer:

    
    
      Competitive Salary ($160k-$240k/year)
      Profit Sharing (0.10 - 0.30%)
      Fully remote positions
      Startup Culture
      Unlimited Vacation Policy
      Team getaways
    

Current openings:

    
    
      Application Security Engineers
      Frontend/Backend Engineers
      Cloud Security Engineer(DevSecOps)
      Senior Front-end Engineers (React, React Native, Electron)
      Senior Backend Engineers
      Senior QA Automation Engineers
      Site Reliability Engineers
      Product Designer (UX/UI)
    

Apply at [https://interdax.com/careers](https://interdax.com/careers)

------
chanfest22
CoinTracker (YC W18) | Founding Engineer | San Francisco | Full-time | ONSITE
| [https://cointracker.io](https://cointracker.io)

CoinTracker is a portfolio & tax manager for cryptocurrency.

We are working on making cryptocurrency easier to use for the common person.
We have built a portfolio tracking system and tax filing service (works with
local filing rules in US, Canada, Australia, UK). Next up, we are expanding
the tax service and adding accounting functionality as well.

Ultimately, we think an individual should be able to move their money anywhere
in the world instantly at any time without having to be at the mercy of a
third party. We believe that being the true owner of your money and other
digital assets is a powerful idea. If this excites you, please let us know!

Some Facts About CoinTracker:

    
    
      * Tracking over $300M in crypto assets across 50,000+ connected exchange accounts
      * Profitable
      * Funded by YC, Initialized Capital (Coinbase’s first seed investor), Juan Benet (Filecoin), and other great angels
      * https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/10/cointracker-raises-1-5m

Job Description: [https://angel.co/cointracker/jobs/355974-founding-
engineer](https://angel.co/cointracker/jobs/355974-founding-engineer)

------
kfor
Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation | Software Engineer |
healthdata.org | Seattle, WA | Full-time | ONSITE

Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation | Statistical Modeler |
healthdata.org | Seattle, WA | Full-time | ONSITE

Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation | Data Analyst | healthdata.org |
Seattle, WA | Full-time | ONSITE

At the Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation (IHME) we do cutting-edge
data science to help improve the world's health. We're a team of 400 data
scientists, researchers, engineers, epidemiologists, physicians, and more
working to help places like the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation, NGOs,
ministries of health around the world, and others make the best decisions
about how to invest resources to maximize global health. Read more about why
the Gates Foundation recently invested nearly $300M in us here:
[https://www.gatesfoundation.org/Media-Center/Press-
Releases/...](https://www.gatesfoundation.org/Media-Center/Press-
Releases/2017/01/IHME-Announcement)

We have job openings for data scientists, software engineers, statisticians,
data analysts, etc. You can apply online at [http://www.healthdata.org/get-
involved/careers](http://www.healthdata.org/get-involved/careers)

------
g-clef
King & Union | Python/Back-end developer | Washington, DC | ONSITE FULL-TIME

The point: We are an information security/threat intelligence company. Our
goal is to make the threat intelligence process run more smoothly and help
organizations share threat data better. Our web app pulls threat information
(both our own and via external APIs) into a graph and enables real-time
collaboration and sharing of the information on the graph. (If you're aware of
the tools, think of combining Google Docs with a graph editor like Maltego and
mix in some process automation.)

What we're looking for: a mid/advanced back-end developer comfortable with
Python & Django. The back-end of our application is built in Python with
Django/Django Channels. Ideally, the person for this role would also
understand command line work (we're still small, we all do a bit of
everything). There would also be some design work as we roll out new features
to the site and migrate data graph db in the near future.

Perks of the job: early round shares, competitive salary, 401k, & healthcare
benefits. Also, we work from home a lot and our focus is on getting the work
done, not on face time.

A bit about us: We are a pre-A-round startup. We have a working product and
paying customers, so we're in a good spot financially. We are based in
Alexandria, VA but as mentioned above, working from home is common. We tend to
meet up in Alexandria once a week.

We encourage all who are interested to contact us. You can reach me at:
aaron@kingandunion.com

------
elwell
ClearCoin | Full-stack Clojure Engineer, JavaScript Engineer, Ethereum Smart
Contract Developer | Los Angeles, ONSITE or REMOTE | Full Time |
[https://clearcoin.co](https://clearcoin.co)

Funded blockchain startup looking to fill at least 3 positions: Full-stack
Clojure Engineer, JavaScript Engineer, and Ethereum Smart Contract Developer.

Full-stack Clojure Engineer: Contribute to Clojure backend and ClojureScript
frontend -- Reagent, GraphQL, and ad tech experience a plus -- You will be
working on our advertising bidder platform, as well as new products currently
in development -- Comfortable/confident with your code being open source

JavaScript Engineer: You will be working primarily on our browser extension --
Blockchain tech experience a plus -- React, web3.js, Chrome Extension
development -- Comfortable/confident with your code being open source

Ethereum Smart Contract Developer (Solidity): Build out bulletproof smart
contracts to model and facilitate advertiser <-> publisher marketplace --
Candidates should have past experience successfully writing / deploying
Ethereum smart contracts in Solidity -- Comfortable/confident with your code
being open source (of course, it's the blockchain)

Be part of emerging technology. Competitive salary, PTO, health insurance.

Please email me (CTO) at chris at clearcoin dot co. Thanks!

------
snidhi
EmbodyVR | Full time| Full stack |San Mateo CA| Remote OK

EmbodyVR is looking for a full stack engineer. We are rapidly growing and
looking to expand our team. We are developing the cutting edge immersive audio
technology. Its a pretty challenging and fun position. You get to listen to
music, play video games for work :) :) The job description is given below. If
interested please send your resume to nidhi@embodyvr.co. Remote OK.

Job Description

We are looking for a lead full-stack software engineer at EmbodyVR to build
immersive auditory experiences! If you are someone who loves thinking systems
and infrastructure for large-scale deployment of machine learning algorithms,
we would love to talk to you. We value initiative and leadership!

We prefer someone with a industry experience because our challenges as a
startup are unique to designing at-scale systems from scratch. If you have
recently graduated, and think that you are ready for a challenge, please apply
with a link to your codebase.

Our culture is collaborative, and we thrive in learning from each other! As a
research team working on some amazing machine learning problems, we code in
Python. We are seeking a strong software engineer who can complement our
skills, and is experienced in the following:

1\. Programming Languages: Python, C++ (mandatory), Java (nice to have) 2\.
Any of your favorite API development frameworks: For example Flask, Django,
Tornado, Node,js 3\. Any of your favorite databases: For example, MongoDB, SQL
4\. Any of your favorite cloud platforms: For example, AWS, Azure, GCP.

------
abhijit04
CarFax | Columbia, MO | Full-Stack Software Engineer | Full-time | Visa |
Onsite

Carfax, a unit of IHS Markit (Nasdaq: INFO), helps millions of people every
day confidently shop, buy, own and sell used cars with innovative solutions
powered by Carfax vehicle history information. The expert in vehicle history
since 1984, Carfax provides exclusive services like Carfax Used Car Listings,
myCarfax, Carfax History-Based Value and the flagship Carfax® Vehicle History
Report™ to consumers and the automotive industry. Carfax owns the world's
largest vehicle history database and is a nationally recognized top workplace
by The Washington Post and Glassdoor.com. Shop, Buy, Own, Sell – Show me the
Carfax™. Based in London, IHS Markit is a world leader in critical
information, analytics and solutions.

Our tech stack: Groovy/Java ,React-Redux,GraphQL ,MySQL ,RabbitMQ ,AWS

We are seeking a full-stack Developer to help us create and maintain
innovative products and applications used by the biggest names in these
industries, along with tools to help our internal teams succeed. Our team
values intelligence, passion, creativity, teamwork, a sense of humor and fun.

Apply on [http://bit.ly/2wqivVA](http://bit.ly/2wqivVA) Please feel free to
reach out to me at abhijitpanchakshari@carfax.com

------
nquinlan
Major League Hacking | New York City | Full-Time | Onsite | Developer
Advocate, Program Manager, Community Manager, Marketing Manager + more

We empower the largest community of student developers in the world to help
them become amazing hackers. Major League Hacking (MLH) works with developer
community organizers across the globe to put on events in their community.
We're a B-Corp that's been around for five years and work with 500+ events per
year for 100,000 hackers.

We're hiring a number of roles, of interest:

\- Developer Advocate - Work across all our teams to ensure we promote our
sponsors' APIs and technologies to hackers in ways that are effective. Help
develop activations, onboard new sponsors, and make updates to existing ones.
An exciting role for someone with technical account management or developer
relations experience. \- Local Hack Day Program Manager - Build our three new
global hack day events. Develop strategies for reaching hackers and
communities across the world. Manage relationships with event organizers and
help them create the best day for their community. \- Localhost Community
Manager - Manage relationships with workshop leaders and create a community
amongst them, while ensuring they have access to great resources. Great for
generalists with community focus. \- Marketing Manager - Manage social media,
newsletters, and our blog. A great full-time role for a marketing generalist.

We're hiring for these roles and plenty more:
[https://careers.mlh.io/](https://careers.mlh.io/)

------
heidivalor
ValorWater.com | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite | SOFTWARE ENGINEER
(Python) [https://www.xylem.com/en-us/careers/career-
opportunities/sof...](https://www.xylem.com/en-us/careers/career-
opportunities/software-engineer---valor-water)

Valor Water is seeking a diligent, talented software engineer to help improve
the way water utilities utilize their data. Come join our collaborative, small
team of scientists, engineers and economists working collaboratively in a
startup-like environment (with the backing of larger company impact and
resources!).

    
    
      * Minimum of 3 years relevant experience
      * Degree in computer science, engineering, mathematics, or a related field
      * Python (or similar)
    

Valor is an amazing place to work:

    
    
      * female founder
      * Y-combinator company
      * doing good for the environment and planet
      * small, collaborative team
      * work/life balance
    

See careers page link for more details and application link:
[https://www.xylem.com/en-us/careers/career-
opportunities/sof...](https://www.xylem.com/en-us/careers/career-
opportunities/software-engineer---valor-water)

Apply and start solving the world's water crisis today!

------
danielbankhead
Zume Inc. | Senior Software Engineer - Fullstack | Mountain View, San
Francisco, Seattle | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://zumepizza.com](https://zumepizza.com)

Zume is on a quest to be the most powerful source of health and well-being on
the planet. We started by partnering people with technology to create a more
thoughtful and efficient way to source, make, bake and deliver pizza. In the
process, we are delivering an artisan pizza that takes care of the people who
eat it and make it, and even takes better care of the planet we all love—a
planet 9 billion people will inhabit by mid-century.

We are looking for experienced technology leaders with great communication
skills to help build, improve, and scale our products - leaders who will own
delivery of major features that enable a complex logistics machine to run
smoothly and flawlessly, to the delight of Zume’s customers.

Stack: Node.js, Express, Vue.js, Redis, RabbitMQ, and Postgres on Heroku

Apply:

\- Mountain View: [https://grnh.se/c57de04a2](https://grnh.se/c57de04a2)

\- San Francisco: [https://grnh.se/95876db52](https://grnh.se/95876db52)

\- Seattle: [https://grnh.se/9f5263662](https://grnh.se/9f5263662)

Questions:

\- Dan <daniel.bankhead@zumepizza.com> (Software Engineer)

------
whafro
PathAI | Boston, MA | [https://pathai.com](https://pathai.com)

PathAI is looking for an Director/Manager of Engineering to help lead our work
to detect cancer faster and more accurately while paving the way toward
personalized medicine.

We're working with a modern stack using Python/Django/Flask/DRF, alongside a
Vue-powered front-end. Services are containerized, and we do our best to have
a great engineering environment alongside our regulatory and compliance
efforts. We're a technology company working within healthcare, not a
healthcare company trying to leverage technology.

This role in particular will be helping build and lead our application
engineering team, which works at the python/postgres layer to provide services
for software-based medical devices, customers via the front-end, and internal
teams. The team is five people today, and expected to grow through the short-
to-mid term.

Work alongside a diverse set of expert technologists, computational
biologists, and computer vision scientists – if you're intellectually curious,
it's an amazing environment to be in. We're well-funded with strong revenue
and growth.

Check out our open positions at
[https://www.pathai.com/careers/](https://www.pathai.com/careers/).

------
roasbeef
Lightning Labs | Frontend Developer, Crypto Protocol Engineer | San Francisco
| Onsite or Remote | Full-time

[https://angel.co/lightning/](https://angel.co/lightning/)

[https://lightning.engineering/](https://lightning.engineering/)

Lightning Labs is hiring! We’re looking to expand our team to build technology
that scales Bitcoin and blockchains. Our current focus is the development and
deployment of the Lightning Network, an open blockchain scalability protocol.
We push the edge of innovation with regard to blockchain scalability, privacy-
preserving smart contracts, and cryptocurrency UX.

If you’re interested in one of the positions below, please send a brief
description of your relevant experience and resume/github to
jobs@lightning.engineering. And if you know someone who might be a good fit,
we'd very much appreciate any referrals.

{Crypto Protocol Engineer}:

Experienced systems software engineer versed in applied cryptography, peer-to-
peer networks, distributed systems, open source software, and cryptocurrency
protocols to design and implement core protocol and algorithmic components of
the Lightning Network. Solid programming skills, experience with Go, C, or
C++. Prior contributions to crypto protocols and open source software
collaboration preferred.

------
cfigueir
Citadel | Platform Engineering | San Francisco, Chicago, New York | Full-time
| Onsite

In markets around the world, we work relentlessly to uncover and capture new
opportunities. Across a diverse range of investment strategies, we deploy our
capital with the goal of generating industry leading results for our
investors. Innovative technology is at the heart of our success and the key to
our durable competitive advantage. A strong engineering culture is pervasive
throughout our teams. It's no surprise that our founder did much of the coding
himself from his dorm room when Citadel was first founded.

We’re looking for people to join our Platform Engineering team. The Platform
team is one of the most mission-critical engineering teams at Citadel and is
in charge of driving technology innovation across the organization. We design
much of the computational and data-oriented platforms in use across different
groups and often tackle tough scalability issues. In this role, you’ll be at
the center of the team that empowers our business to examine the world and its
markets in a way only possible thanks to your work.

We are looking for Software Engineers, SREs, and Engineering Managers.

Questions? Feel free to reach out to me directly at:
charles.figueiredo@citadel.com

For more information about Citadel, check out:
[https://www.citadel.com/careers/](https://www.citadel.com/careers/)

Tech Stack: C++, Python, Java, Node.js, R, Distributed systems, Spark, Kafka,
Docker, AWS, GCP, etc.

------
ai-for-all
Petuum | Pittsburgh, PA & Sunnyvale, CA | Full-Time, ONSITE, VISA sponsorhop |
petuum.com

We build Artificial Intelligence (AI) platforms and solutions to industrialize
AI and enable enterprises to create and operationalize AI more quickly and
cheaply.

With $108 million in funding led by SoftBank, Petuum is one of the highest-
funded and fastest growing AI startups. Recently World Economic Forum named us
as a 2018 Technology Pioneer. Join us to bring AI to all!

Pittsburgh: Senior Software Engineer - Backend
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/petuum/jobs/4077378002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/petuum/jobs/4077378002)
Senior Software Engineer - DevOps
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/petuum/jobs/4077368002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/petuum/jobs/4077368002)

Sunnyvale: Senior Software Engineer - Backend
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/petuum/jobs/4095523002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/petuum/jobs/4095523002)
(Senior) Software Engineer - DevOps
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/petuum/jobs/4077328002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/petuum/jobs/4077328002)

------
maxgo
Zippity | Full-Stack Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-Time | Onsite (Flexible) |
[https://zippitycars.com](https://zippitycars.com)

Our goal at Zippity is to transform the personal car ownership experience by
delivering radically convenient on-demand auto maintenance, cleaning, and
fueling services, all powered by a modern online platform.

We’re looking for an entrepreneurial software engineer to become the 3rd
engineer in our 9-person team. Our ideal candidate is an indie hacker or
someone who has worked in a small startup before and knows the mindset it
takes to make an early company succeed. When it comes to the frontend, you
should feel personally invested in delivering a great UX and enjoy
occasionally putting on your designer hat.

Our stack consists of React, Flask, and Postgres. Deep experience is great,
but we’re also confident that smart people can learn new technologies quickly.

Our office is located near South Station in downtown Boston, MA. We’re very
flexible with working locations, but you should live in an area that enables
you to gather with the team at least once a week at the office. We collaborate
on Slack, Trello, Google Drive, and GitHub.

Apply at
[https://zippitycars.com/jobs/sweng](https://zippitycars.com/jobs/sweng)

------
blogle
Standard Cognition (YC S17) - San Francisco | 130 - 175K + Equity |
Infrastructure | Full-time Onsite

We are building the future of retail, our 100% machine vision based system
allows shoppers to walk in, grab stuff and leave. We are deployed in our own
test store here in San Francisco and gearing up to roll out to our clients
around the globe.

Tools: Rust, Nix Bonus: Python, Mesos

Software Eng - Systems Engineering \- Develop, test and maintain the high
performance engine beneath our distributed machine learning pipelines

Senior Software Eng - Systems Engineering \- Camera systems for large scale
computer vision deployments \- Evaluate and integrate third party sensors

Systems Eng - SRE and DevOps \- Build tools to measure and monitor
availability, performance and overall health of systems \- Scale development
processes and deployments through automation and orchestration

Ops and Release Eng - SRE and DevOps \- System provisioning, automated
config/deploys and testing infrastructure

Data Infra Eng - SRE and DevOps \- Identify, test, tune and deploy
distributed/clustered storage systems

Senior Security Eng - SRE and DevOps \- Identify security risks, threats and
develop mitigation plans. Perform security assessments, reviews and code
audits \- Design, implement, maintain, and evaluate security-focused tools and
services

If you're interested in applying, please contact me at brandon [at] standard
[dot] ai

------
skrebbel
TalkJS ([https://talkjs.com](https://talkjs.com)) | Eindhoven (the
Netherlands) | REMOTE (Europe/Africa only)

TalkJS is the chat platform for platforms. We help online marketplaces and
communities build great user-to-user communication. Working at TalkJS is fun
because you get to make software that is used by other software engineers and
that significantly impacts the experience of the users of our customers.
Currently we're looking for a:

JUNIOR PROGRAMMER WHO CAN WRITE

We want to make it even easier for customers to build TalkJS-based chat UIs
into their sites and we need your help. Therefore, we're looking for someone
who's currently better at writing than at coding and is looking to reverse
that (by getting better at coding, not worse at writing :D).

We can give you an opportunity to deeply learn tens of technologies in a brief
time, all while producing useful community content (tutorials, code examples,
SDKs, etc) for our customers and would-be customers.

ABOUT YOU

Our team is small and highly proactive, and we expect the same from you. If
you need to be told what to do all the time, don't apply. If you want to be
the smartest person in a (chat) room full of interns, don't apply. If you want
to move fast with an experienced team, get in touch.

Apply by sending an email to hey@talkjs.com. (no recruiters or agencies
please)

------
erggo
Wish.com | Systems / Infrastructure / Site Reliability Engineer | San Jose /
San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full Time

Wish is transforming the way the world shops by offering a convenient and
personalized mobile shopping experience. Our mission is to offer an unlimited
selection of affordable quality goods to be accessible to everyone on a global
scale. We ship over 2 million packages a day.

Our infrastructure team comprises experienced software engineers and SREs from
companies like LinkedIn, Apple, and Google. We are seeking engineers
interested in helping us build infrastructure for our massive scale at more
than 300 million customers.

We work mostly in Go and support technologies including Python, Kubernetes,
MongoDB, Salt, and Prometheus (to name a few). We have a simple interview
process comprising of 1-2 technical phone screens, and a day long onsite. We
offer a friendly and dynamic atmosphere where everyone learns, grows and can
have massive impact on the shape of our company. Employees can work out of
either of our San Jose or San Francisco offices. Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/wish?team=Engineering%20-%20Infrastruc...](https://jobs.lever.co/wish?team=Engineering%20-%20Infrastructure&lever-
via=BZWu0fxb0U) OR send an email: ptingey@wish.com

------
abhijit04
CarFax | Columbia, MO | Full-Stack Software Engineer | Full-time | Visa |
Onsite

Carfax, a unit of IHS Markit (Nasdaq: INFO), helps millions of people every
day confidently shop, buy, own and sell used cars with innovative solutions
powered by Carfax vehicle history information. The expert in vehicle history
since 1984, Carfax provides exclusive services like Carfax Used Car Listings,
myCarfax, Carfax History-Based Value and the flagship Carfax® Vehicle History
Report™ to consumers and the automotive industry. Carfax owns the world's
largest vehicle history database and is a nationally recognized top workplace
by The Washington Post and Glassdoor.com. Shop, Buy, Own, Sell – Show me the
Carfax™. Based in London, IHS Markit is a world leader in critical
information, analytics and solutions.

Our tech stack: Groovy/Java ,React-Redux,GraphQL ,MySQL ,RabbitMQ ,AWS

We are seeking a full-stack Developer to help us create and maintain
innovative products and applications used by the biggest names in these
industries, along with tools to help our internal teams succeed. Our team
values intelligence, passion, creativity, teamwork, a sense of humor and fun.

Apply on [http://bit.ly/2wqivVA](http://bit.ly/2wqivVA) Please feel free to
reach out to me at abhijitpanchakshari at carfax.com

------
Sandragiha
Alta Motors | Brisbane, CA near SF| ONSITE | Full-time

We design, build & manufacture our Electric Motorcycles just south of San
Francisco. We even manufacture our proprietary battery packs onsite. We are
growing, building strategic partnerships and succeeding. Check us out at
www.altamotors.co (not .com)

We're Hiring. Please use the appropriate links to apply ...

1) Principal Embedded Systems Software Engineer (Link:
[https://grnh.se/9cbad35c1](https://grnh.se/9cbad35c1)) 2) Linux Systems Admin
(Link: [https://grnh.se/a8e914481](https://grnh.se/a8e914481) ) 3) Test
Integration Software Engineer (Link:
[https://grnh.se/2fa81c671](https://grnh.se/2fa81c671)) 4) Structural Test
Engineer (Link: [https://grnh.se/eca5d82a1](https://grnh.se/eca5d82a1)) 5)
Staff Electrical Engineer - Mixed Signal (Link:
[https://grnh.se/85f6ffa61](https://grnh.se/85f6ffa61))

There is always some exciting news, milestones reached, fast change / fast
growth, always something to learn, and it's never boring. Great perks too ...
employees can to commute on an Alta bike!

------
eabraham
Handy | Software Engineers | NYC | ONSITE

[https://www.handy.com/careers](https://www.handy.com/careers)

Handy is changing the way the world buys services by connecting customers with
vetted, independent, local service professionals in a fast, convenient and
reliable way - at the tap of a button.

We are a collaborative team of about 100 people across marketing, ops,
customer support, product, data, finance and engineering, and our headquarters
is located in the Flatiron District, NYC.

Our stack is Javascript, Ruby on Rails, and MySQL but we believe that smart
engineers from any background can become effective on our codebase quickly.

I’m currently an Engineering Manager with almost 10 years of hands on software
experience. Feel free to reach out to me directly at eabrahamsen[at]handy.com
if you have any questions.

Here is some recent news about Handy.

[https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/19/walmart-to-sell-handys-
in-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/19/walmart-to-sell-handys-in-home-
installation-and-assembly-services-in-over-2000-stores/)

[https://www.inc.com/nina-ojeda/amazon-has-stiff-
competition-...](https://www.inc.com/nina-ojeda/amazon-has-stiff-competition-
with-handys-new-wayfair-partnership.html)

------
gangstertim
Squarespace | NYC, NY / New York, NY | ONSITE only Apply at:
[http://grnh.se/dn27gt1](http://grnh.se/dn27gt1)

Squarespace is hiring many people: —Product Managers —Designers, both visual
and UX —UX Researcher —Engineers of all kinds (FE, BE, Android, iOS, ML, Data,
etc...) —Product Marketing Manager —Email marketing specialist —New Grads

Come help us make the web beautiful!

You should work here because it's a great place to work. Squarespace boasts
one of the most beautiful offices in the world, daily lunch, fully covered
health insurance, unlimited vacation (and a recommended 4-5 weeks) and a solid
401k match.

Much more importantly, though, working at Squarespace means working with a
great community of people who love design and are passionate about great
products. This is a company that cares deeply about its employees and
employees who care deeply about their product. We're very proud here to be
building the platform that both democratizes the web and pushes forward its
design.

Usually I'd say feel free to reach out directly, but I'm about to leave for a
2.5 week vacation (gotta cash in on those unlimited vacation days, you
know...)

Your best bet is to apply through my referral link directly at
[http://grnh.se/dn27gt1](http://grnh.se/dn27gt1)

Good luck!

------
AlexMS11
DataFox | San Francisco, CA | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.datafox.com](https://www.datafox.com)

DataFox's machine learning and natural language processing algorithms
structure data on millions of businesses and deliver reliable insights into
the workflows where they're most needed. We’re going to double our engineering
team in the next year -- come join us and help grow our platform!

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/datafox](https://www.keyvalues.com/datafox)

We're looking to hire:

\- Software Engineer (Backend):
[https://jobs.lever.co/datafox/487c462d-f530-4ed2-a03d-3c7544...](https://jobs.lever.co/datafox/487c462d-f530-4ed2-a03d-3c7544d90436?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

\- Senior Software Engineer (Full-Stack, Web):
[https://jobs.lever.co/datafox/f979dea2-5799-4c71-8d9b-e4c500...](https://jobs.lever.co/datafox/f979dea2-5799-4c71-8d9b-e4c5005b7012?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

We'd also be interested in hearing from Senior Backend Engineers or mid-level
Software Engineers for our Fullstack team.

Tech Stack: MongoDB, Solr, Node, ES6, Ember, Python

Engineering Contact: AlexMS@datafox.com

------
bretthellman
Lead Engineer @ Matter

Apply: [https://slackatwork.com/job/matter-san-francisco-
california-...](https://slackatwork.com/job/matter-san-francisco-
california-2-lead-engineer-matter/) Learn More:
[https://matterapp.com](https://matterapp.com)

= About this position =

    
    
      Matter is creating the next great employee experience application.
    
      Matter is looking for a talented, friendly and thoughtful full-stack engineer who shares our passion for building products that truly delight users.
    
      As one of the first 10 employees at Matter, you must feel comfortable working in a fast-paced environment.
    

= Here’s what we’re looking for: =

    
    
      * You’ve been building web applications professionally for 3+ years.
      * You have experience with front-end programming languages — e.g., React, Angular or Ember.
      * You have experience with functional or imperative programming languages — e.g., PHP, Python, Ruby, Go, C, or Java.
      * You can lead technical architecture discussions and help drive technical decisions.
      * You write understandable, testable code with an eye towards maintainability.
    

= Bonus Points: =

    
    
      * Experience with Node.js
      * Experience with React
      * Experience with TypeScript
      * Experience in small start­up environments
    

Learn More: [https://matterapp.com](https://matterapp.com)

Feel free to email me directly at brett [at] matterapp.com

------
nosh
HealthRhythms | New York, NY | Android Engineer | On-site

At HealthRhythms [[https://healthrhythms.com](https://healthrhythms.com)] we
are working to make it easy to measure and care for everyone’s mental health.
Our products leverage real-time mobile measurements with data analyses and
modeling to create truly personalized just-in-time interventions. We are
helping people and their care providers detect and characterize their mental
health from passively available data.

We're looking for independent thinkers who care deeply about the problems
we're solving. Our mission is to redefine not only how we measure and treat
mental illness, but how we optimize wellbeing as a whole. If being one of the
first 10 employees at a promising startup in an exploding field sounds
exciting to you, please get in touch.

We have a position open for an Android engineer. You can find a detailed job
description here:
[https://www.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=11f0c5d02a37d365](https://www.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=11f0c5d02a37d365)

To apply, email us at jobs@healthrhythms.com. Tell us a little bit about
yourself and why you are applying. Please include your resume or LinkedIn
profile, as well as links to relevant projects or code repos you have worked
on.

------
frederik_secfi
Secfi | Software engineer(s) | Amsterdam, the Netherlands | EUR 35-60k +
equity

We're on a mission to increase employee’s private company ownership by helping
them exercise their options - a complex and opaque process that typically
comes with a lot of anxiety and unanswered questions. Our tools help you take
control of your stock options and maximize their potential.

For example: one of the most complicated things for employees is figuring out
how much taxes they need to pay when exercising their Incentive Stock Options
or Non-qualified Stock Options. Our recently launched tax planning tool does
just that: [https://www.secfi.com/option-tax-
planning/](https://www.secfi.com/option-tax-planning/)

Things we are building next: multiyear tax forecast analysis, recommendation
engine based on various sources and fantastic UX and UI. We’ve raised funding
from renowned VC investors (known from Uber, Robin Hood), are profitable and
are aggressively hiring to continue automating the complex challenges in our
platform. Looking for:

\- Front-end engineers [https://www.secfi.com/careers/front-end-
developer/](https://www.secfi.com/careers/front-end-developer/)

Interested? Please email frederik@secfi.com to get in touch.

------
evanmarks
Magoosh | Software Engineer (Mid-level or Senior) | Berkeley, CA | ONSITE |
Full-time | [https://magoosh.com](https://magoosh.com)

Magoosh is fixing a broken test prep industry. We’re a growing team of 33 in-
office employees in the San Francisco Bay Area. We've been around for 7 years,
are profitable, and growing steadily.

Why should students have to put up with exorbitant prices for boring test prep
classes and books that might not even work? With Magoosh, they don’t have to.
Our mission is simple: create products that give students everywhere access to
enjoyable, affordable, and quality test prep. We help millions study at their
own pace, on their own time regardless of location, social status, or
background. Our team is driven to create the best content and study tools
because we’re out to change the test prep experience for all.

We’re looking for a Software Engineer. You’ll bring your knowledge and
experience to help us improve our products and ship bigger and better
experiences for our students. You'll join a small, but impactful team of 3
engineers. As a core member of our small engineering team, you’ll have an
opportunity to help us shape our engineering practices as we grow.

Our stack is Ruby on Rails, React (we use Typescript), and React Native.

Full job description here:
[https://magoosh.com/careers/](https://magoosh.com/careers/)

I'm the hiring manager - feel free to reach out with any questions or interest
at evan@magoosh.com.

------
quasardb
QuasarDB | C++ Software engineer | Paris, France | Full time | Onsite only

QuasarDB is a high-performance, distributed, time series database. QuasarDB
has been designed to handle the most extreme time series use cases in
financial applications.

We're looking for software engineer passionate about C++ to join the core team
and be paid to write the best C++ of their life!

C++17/Boost/STL/TBB

[https://quasardb.net/careers/](https://quasardb.net/careers/)

mail: jobs@quasardb.net

------
dsil
Clover Health | San Francisco, CA or Jersey City, NJ | Software Engineers &
Data Scientists | Full-Time ONSITE or REMOTE

Clover is reinventing health insurance by working to keep people healthier.
We're looking for seasoned engineers and data scientists to help us solve the
most complicated problem in the world: healthcare. We're using sophisticated
data analytics, custom software, and machine learning to coordinate care and
build a clearer model of our member's health and risk factors. We are on a
mission to help seniors and low-income members live healthier while keeping
costs down. This is an opportunity for those who want to be at the
intersection of health and technology and thrive in a collaborative
environment as well as the freedom of self-direction.

Tech Stack: Postgres, Python, Flask/Django, Frontend: React Cloud Services:
Aptible, AWS, GCP Data Stack: Airflow

If you are interested in any of the Data Science and Engineering roles:
[https://www.cloverhealth.com/en/about-
us/careers](https://www.cloverhealth.com/en/about-us/careers)

To learn more about working here, check out our tech blog:
[https://technology.cloverhealth.com/](https://technology.cloverhealth.com/)

~~~
acutech
Is remote available for data science role?

------
remotelubbock
Primitive Social | Full Stack Developer | Lubbock, TX | Full-Time | ONSITE or
REMOTE

My employer in Lubbock, Texas is hiring a full stack developer experienced
with Vue and Laravel. They're considering both local and remote candidates.
It's been a positive experience for me and they place a lot of trust (and
responsibility) in their developers to do good work. It has been helpful for
me to be comfortable with independent work going into this role, and I believe
a successful future team member would also be confident in their ability to
take initiative in developing a new software product. The team is nothing but
very genuine, helpful, and kind people who all work together very well. I've
been 100% remote from the start and being remote has been a wonderful
experience. My team has been very accommodating and cooperative despite the
distance. I highly recommend it for anyone wanting to work remotely as a
developer, or for someone who values working with a team of good-hearted
people.

Here's the Indeed posting which also includes the salary range for this
position: [https://www.indeed.com/job/full-stack-laravel-
developer-97af...](https://www.indeed.com/job/full-stack-laravel-
developer-97af846af530d00a)

------
neilc
Determined AI | San Francisco, CA | Remote (SF preferred).

We build software to make deep learning engineers dramatically more
productive. Founded by leading experts in distributed systems and machine
learning, our product is a complete ML environment that enables teams of DL
engineers to share a GPU cluster, do efficient hyperparameter tuning, and
train and deploy deep neural networks up to 100x faster than with state-of-
the-art tools. We are well-funded and have significant customer traction.

The team is deeply technical and working at the cutting edge of modern ML
infrastructure, but we also care about building practical technology that
solves real problems for our customers.

We’re hiring exceptional software engineers to play a fundamental role in
building the company and shaping the culture. We're particularly interested in

(1) Distributed Systems Engineers who are passionate about building scalable,
reliable software.

(2) Full-stack Engineers who believe that building enterprise software doesn't
mean that great UX is optional.

(3) ML Engineers with a strong algorithmic and statistical background, as well
as hands-on experience building deep learning applications.

Tech Stack: Python, Go, Elm, Kubernetes, Mesos, Docker,
TensorFlow/Keras/PyTorch.

Compensation: Competitive salary and benefits, meaningful equity stake.

[https://determined.ai/careers/](https://determined.ai/careers/)

neil@determined.ai

~~~
iandanforth
Interesting, do you have any videos that show your platform in action?

------
varsis
Velocity Black | London, Mayfair, UK | Junior Front End/React engineer, Senior
node.js engineer, Senior Front End/React engineer | Full Time ONSITE | VISA

ABOUT

Velocity Black, the global members club & concierge reimagined for the digital
age. We save and enrich your time, elevate your experience and put a world of
possibilities at your fingertips. Our mobile payments infrastructure empowers
our customers to never have to pull out a card, with everything from dining to
flights automatically taken care of by 0-click payment.

Qualities

    
    
      * Communication - we are a small but rapidly growing global team & outstanding communication is the key. You will be working with our global teams and global providers hence this is critical for success !
      * Continual improvement - Learning and improving- not only yourself but the whole team.
      * Problem solver - As a team, we help each other out whenever and however we can.
      * Detail Focused - We're obsessive in our pursuit of perfection and the best customer experience.
      * Enthusiastic and innovative - We're building things we care about and we love what we do!
      * You’re highly self-motivated, have a stellar work ethic and you’re looking for the right company to support your growth

Hiring for:

    
    
      Junior Front End/React engineer
    
      Senior node.js engineer
    
      Senior Front End/React engineer
    

Email me chris AT velocity dot black for more information or to pass along
your resume/CV!

Put Hacker news in the subject line so I don't miss your email.

------
slynch
Aon | Penetration Testing | London (UK), Manchester (UK) | Full-time | Onsite

Aon Cyber Solutions are looking to hire penetration testers across all levels
to work in our London or Manchester offices.

The Security Testing team provides a challenging and exciting work environment
that offers a healthy combination of autonomy and senior level support. The
team publishes books and security blogs, contributes to open source software
projects, and are engaged in a variety of continuous security research
projects. Successful pen testers would require demonstrable skills in the
following tasks (with experience dependent on role level):

• Application penetration testing and application source code review

• Secure Development Lifecycle

• Vulnerability and penetration testing assessments on Internet exposed and
internal systems

• Applying and developing appropriate exploits to gain access to systems

• Documenting technical issues identified during security assessments

This is an exciting opportunity for someone who enjoys performing deep
technical work in a fun and casual atmosphere.

If you want to be considered and become part of a leading Penetration Testing
team click for more details! [https://uk-strozfriedberg-
aon.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&sea...](https://uk-strozfriedberg-
aon.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchLocation=13702--London)

------
JangoSteve
Alfa Jango | Ann Arbor, MI | Full-time | Onsite | Senior Developer |
[https://www.alfajango.com/hiring/](https://www.alfajango.com/hiring/)

We’ve built startups that have gone on to receive venture funding and federal
grants, and even be acquired!

As a Developer, you will work closely with startups to quickly grow and
transition them to viable companies with minimal investment. You will
accomplish this by developing and building a successful Minimum Viable Product
(MVP), and then quickly iterating thereafter. You will be in a position to
work closely with the startup team providing technical and project leadership.

Imagine coming to work in one of the coolest office spaces in Ann Arbor. We
are housed in the original cellar for the Northern Brewery. With 20 foot
ceilings and fieldstone walls and a meeting rooms with a red-brick arched
ceiling, the atmosphere is second to none in Ann Arbor.

Technologies primarily include: Ruby on Rails, JavaScript (Angular, React, and
vanilla), Postgres, and ElasticSearch, but it depends on the project.

We've built and exited our own startups, and we also do a lot of open-source
work, including having been on the Ruby on Rails core team, and built our own
popular Dynatable.js.

Fill out the form at the URL above, or email john@alfajango.com directly.

------
kolistivra
Fat Llama | London, UK | Full-time Engineering (Full-Stack/Backend/Mobile) |
Onsite | Visa The Future of Ownership. Fat Llama is the fully-insured online
marketplace for lending and borrowing anything. Every day, we connect people
with spare stuff to those who want to use it. Fat Llama is creating a future
in which any item - from the everyday to the niche - is accessible within
minutes.

Last year we went through Y Combinator and recently announced a $10M raise
from amazing investors to superpower our growth. We are active across the UK
and launched in the US at the beginning of 2018.

Technology is at the heart of everything we do at Fat Llama, allowing us to
solve a problem that has never been solved before. Our whole team gets a say
in the product & tech roadmap, and our engineering team takes pride in
writing, testing and deploying new features on a daily basis. We also highly
value personal growth and learning, and are building a supportive and
collaborative engineering culture.

Find out more and apply on our jobs page:
[https://jobs.lever.co/fatllama](https://jobs.lever.co/fatllama)

Here's some recent news about us:

[https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/25/fat-lama-gets-
fatter/?gucc...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/25/fat-lama-gets-
fatter/?guccounter=1)

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-44301183](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-44301183)

------
kelvintf
TruFusion | Full Stack | Las Vegas, NV | Full time | ONSITE TruFusion is a
growing company within the yoga and group fitness industry. We have 11 studios
open in the US with plans to open dozens more in the next few years.

TruFusion’s website is one of the first places a potential customer experience
a TruFusion product. As our Full-Stack developer you will be in charge of our
website and you will play an important role in driving growth for the company.
By working with the marketing, and creative departments you will help build a
world-class website that delights visitors and convinces them to visit a
studio to try a class. You will also build user-friendly tools and plugins
that help marketing tasks such automating promotional changes to the website,
or perform A/B testing and analysis. In addition to working with customer
facing websites, you will also help maintain and add new features to the
internal corporate apps that are used by other TruFusion employees every day.

Our studios offer over 20 classes daily and in many classes students can burn
over 600 calories in an hour while having fun in a great social setting with
friends. By joining our team you will be helping people hit their fitness
goals, stay healthy, and be happy.

Email me at kdealca@trufusion.com if you're interested.

------
cstrasen
MEDIGO | Berlin | fulltime | junior full stack | onsite | visa | relocation |
internships

    
    
      Junior Full Stack Developer (go, react) -> grnh.se/866aea7c1
      

We are 60 ppl, trying to do our part in fixing healthcare world wide in B2B
and B2C with our treatments marketplace and insurance products. Having evolved
towards react and a service oriented architecture with docker and go, we are
looking for smart and capable individuals that like to work on the full stack.

Disclaimer: We value transparency and honesty. Therefore, we would like you to
know that our engineering team halved from 8 to 4 in the last year. Now that
we have turned the corner, we are regrowing the team and plan to come out
stronger and more capable than before.

features:

    
    
      mature & cross-functional teams
      solid CI/CD/chatops pipeline
      work on own projects 20% of the time
      25% remote if you prefer
      trunk development model w. feature flags
      company sports events (beach volleyball, gym- and marathon-teams ..)
      learning culture, hack-teams, fun-force, rooftop gardening ..
      any hardware/software/tools you need
      relocation/sign-on bonus
      blue card sponsoring
      office in the heart of Berlin with easy commute and cheap, good food options around

------
lars512
Lifesum | Multiple roles | Stockholm | Full-time | ONSITE

Lifesum ([https://lifesum.com](https://lifesum.com)) is a Stockholm-based
digital health startup, with 30m+ registered users. Our apps for iOS, Android
and smart watches help people to live happier, healthier lives. Our special
focus is on nutrition and exercise.

We are a mobile-first company backed by strong platform services in Python and
Go, spanning both AWS and GCP, with a microservice fabric based on Nomad and
Consul. Our data team uses BigQuery, Airflow and Tableau.

We stand for passion, trust, collaboration, diversity and balance in our work.

Currently open roles:

\- Director of Data [http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/128230-director-of-
data](http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/128230-director-of-data)

\- Software Engineer (Android) [http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/118299-software-
engineer-androi...](http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/118299-software-engineer-
android)

\- Senior Backend Developer [http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/109806-sr-backend-
developer](http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/109806-sr-backend-developer)

\- Automation Engineer [http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/131143-automation-
engineer](http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/131143-automation-engineer)

Ask if you have any questions!

~~~
pra123
Do you guys offer remote? I am interested in Software Engineer (Android)
position.

~~~
lars512
Hi there! We're only offering on-site roles right now. It wouldn't be fair to
the worker or the team to hire someone remote unless we were really set up in
a way that would let them succeed.

------
TpTRecruiting
Teachers Pay Teachers (NYC) | Full-time Engineering Manager, Tech Lead, &
Senior Software Engineer roles

At Teachers Pay Teachers (TpT), we’re unlocking the power of educator-created
content. More than 2 out of 3 teachers in the U.S., Canada and Australia come
to TpT every year to get teacher-tested, engaging, and rigorous materials.

What began as a humble exchange for teachers looking to share lesson plans has
since exploded into a massive marketplace where teachers have created more
than 3 million resources for all aspects of PreK-12 education. More than five
million educators worldwide (including teachers, administrators, and parents)
have downloaded TpT resources more than a billion times. If you haven’t heard
of TpT yet and want to learn more, just ask a teacher. Or try this recent
article in Forbes: [https://www.forbes.com/sites/lilyjones/2018/07/19/teacher-
po...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/lilyjones/2018/07/19/teacher-powered-the-
unstoppable-community-behind-teacherspayteachers/#33d7283e3c8d)

See our list of open roles here:
[https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers](https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers)

------
boyd
One Codex (YC S14) | San Francisco (Mission) | Software + Scientist Roles |
Full-time (ONSITE) | [https://www.onecodex.com](https://www.onecodex.com)

One Codex is a platform for microbial genomics. We are a technical,
experienced (and profitable!) team working on meaningful problems that range
from infectious disease diagnostics to outbreak epidemiology to improving our
understanding of the microbiome. We work with top researchers, medical
institutions, and biotechs, and have processed samples from all seven
continents (and space!).

We're currently looking for engineers across multiple positions, including
both those who are backend- and frontend-leaning. Our stack includes Python,
Rust, and Javascript/Typescript (React), and we write everything from D3
visualizations to low-level bioinformatics algorithms. We are also hiring for
a microbial genomics scientist position.

Challenges include: (1) developing novel algorithms for analyzing complex
microbial communities; (2) working with terabytes of genomic data; (3)
building scientifically reproducible analyses suitable for both research and
the clinic; and (4) supporting scientists and developers building on our
platform with extensible APIs.

We are based in San Francisco and offer a competitive salary and meaningful
above-market equity. Benefits include full medical, dental, and vision
coverage, a flexible vacation policy and relocation assistance if moving to
the Bay Area.

Please apply here: [https://jobs.onecodex.com/](https://jobs.onecodex.com/)

------
shashikumar
Software Engineering- Mentor | Bangalore, India (ONSITE) | Both contract &
employment | 75 paid vacations days | INR100K learning & travel allowance |
Competitive compensation | Apply here-
[https://recruit.zohopublic.com/recruit/PortalDetail.na?ifram...](https://recruit.zohopublic.com/recruit/PortalDetail.na?iframe=true&digest=jnrxCQtzorqBUXzLjh5NmXGAUnkE7bVo.a85bxdBEmQ-&jobid=401450000001848027&widgetid=401450000000072311&embedsource=Embed)

If you've ever thought of sharing your programming skills, we want you.
MountBlue Technologies ([https://www.mountblue.io](https://www.mountblue.io))
is looking for great software engineers to mentor the next generation of
coders. Come, contribute towards making India a nation of coders.

Design, plan and implement a 9-12 weeks intensive programming bootcamp in one
of the various streams such as Full-Stack Web development, Android, iOS,
front-end intensive, backend intensive etc. Be a coach and a cheer leader.
Continuously push, nudge and encourage, trainees to produce their best work.

 __MountBlue 's __vision is to be an alternative to traditional college
education. Currently, our business is running coding bootcamps for entry-level
programmers on the most in-demand web and mobile technologies, with a view of
finding them rewarding development careers in startups. Our developers are in
some of the most well-known startups in India- from bootstrapped software
shops to unicorns. If successful, MountBlue will rewrite the technology
education paradigm in the country

------
ansygen
RightHand Robotics | Software Applications Engineering Lead | Somerville, MA,
USA | Full-time onsite

RightHand Robotics (RHR) is building a world-class team to develop robots that
can grasp and manipulate everyday objects to solve the skyrocketing demands of
e-commerce order fulfillment. RHR’s technology is a software-driven, hardware-
enabled solution that enables our robots to pick and place products that they
have never seen before.

RightHand Robotics is looking for a talented and motivated candidate to lead
the Software Applications Engineering team. The ideal candidate is an
experienced developer, has demonstrated leadership experience with production-
level software, and thrives in a fast-paced startup environment.

You will:

* Lead a diverse team of Software Applications Engineers

* Plan and manage the execution of multiple simultaneous projects

* Collaborate closely with other teams across software engineering, hardware engineering, and R&D to architect robust solutions for high-stakes customers

* Create, prioritize, communicate, manage, and execute roadmaps, project plans, and commitments

* Coach and mentor your team to increase their technical skills, coding quality and ability to generate simple, scalable solutions

Learn more and apply here!
[https://www.righthandrobotics.com/careers](https://www.righthandrobotics.com/careers)

------
flynnster
Thread (YC S12) | London, UK | Onsite |
[https://www.thread.com](https://www.thread.com)

Our mission is to help people to feel happier and more self-confident by
making it easy to dress well. We do this using a combination of human stylists
and powerful machine learning algorithms to recommend each guy the perfect
things just for them—in their size, budget, and style—which they can then buy
in one place.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/thread](https://www.keyvalues.com/thread)

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer: [https://www.thread.com/jobs/software-
engineer?ref=keyvalues](https://www.thread.com/jobs/software-
engineer?ref=keyvalues)

\- Frontend Engineer: [https://www.thread.com/jobs/frontend-
engineer?ref=keyvalues](https://www.thread.com/jobs/frontend-
engineer?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Some of the technologies we use to build Thread include: Python,
Django, ReactJS, PostgreSQL, Redis, Debian, Docker, Memcache, nginx, Ansible,
Jenkins, Gunicorn, Luigi, Pandas, scikit-learn, git.

------
cthomas8
Audacious | Senior Frontend Developer | $150k - $185k + equity + benefits |
Full time | ONSITE in Los Angeles | audacious.io
([http://www.audacious.io/](http://www.audacious.io/))

We're building the next generation of software to help sales teams provide
incredible customer experiences. We sold our last company for $128m. We have
an incredible team, traction and an audacious vision!

You're a senior frontend developer with a sense of aesthetics, well versed in
modern JavaScript (ES6), CSS, HTML and the modern frontend build stack. You
are reasonably meticulous and understand general interface design in a user
experience context. You have an solid understanding of React and knowledge of
different backend API interface types (GraphQL, RESTful). Most of all you're
hungry to make your mark and fulfill your destiny.

We're inspired by gorgeous and blazingly-fast products (Superhuman), stupid
simple on-boarding (Stripe), infographics and actionable data
(FiveThirtyEight), distributed collaborative development and CI (Github),
testing bad-ass-ery ("How Google Tests Software"), and building the company
culture we dream about.

This role is exclusively onsite in Downtown Los Angeles.

If you are interested please email hello (at) audacious (dot) io

------
susanne_audatic
Audatic | Berlin, Germany (ONSITE) | Full-time | Visa | Deep Learning,
Performance, Mobile and Software Engineer |
[http://audatic.ai](http://audatic.ai) Audatic is building systems to
intelligently modify sound using state of the art deep learning technology and
unique datasets. Our personalized sound environment allows users to customize
sounds to their individual taste. Applications include effortless interactions
in noisy places (especially for people with hearing impairments), and
realistic audio-environments for augmented reality. We are a young, driven and
dynamic team with the vision to change people’s lives. We value each team
member and opinion equally and count on everyone’s contribution to make our
vision come true. You are encouraged to constructively challenge our ideas and
can expect to be involved in the decisions that shape the future of our
company. Tech: Python, Tensorflow, AWS, C & C++ (Performance Engineer), iOS
and Android (Mobile Engineer)

We are looking for smart and curious people who are thinking in code and want
to make a difference. Apply now at [http://audatic.ai/apply-
now/](http://audatic.ai/apply-now/)

------
aretec_ny
SEC | Application Developer | New York, NY | ONSITE

We're building the U.S. Securities & Exchange Commission’s next generation of
analytic platforms to keep our markets safe, effective, and trusted. We’re
looking for high-quality developers to design and build state-of-the-art, big
data applications. Our world-class developers become full-stack experts and
educated about the financial markets and security regulations.

Join a small team of talented developers, capable researchers, and former
finance people. We use a modern stack of python, pandas,
JavaScript/Typescript, React, and other supporting technologies (e.g. flask,
klein, Node, R, and kdb+/q).

We’re hiring for 2 positions: 1) Full-stack developer (3+ years of software
development experience, proficient with some of our stack) 2) Python developer
(2+ years of software development experience, proficient in python
development, proficient with using Linux)

The ideal candidate will also have some experience in: \- Cloud development \-
Financial security markets/investing \- Data science

If you meet the above qualifications, please apply! We offer great pay and
perks.

Candidates must have worked/studied in US for a minimum of 3 years and be able
to work onsite in New York City. For more information or to apply, please send
your resume to careers@aretecinc.com.

------
tchawla88
DISNEY STREAMING SERVICES (BAMTECH Media) | Software Engineers - Backend |
Full Time | ONSITE (New York, NY) or REMOTE (US Only) | Junior to Senior
opportunities open.

BAMTECH Media, a technology subsidiary of The Walt Disney Company, is looking
for Senior Software Engineers.

BAMTECH Media develops premium digital media products for many of our partners
such as MLB.TV, NHL.TV, PlayStation Vue and ESPN+. We are paving the way for
the next-generation media and sports technologies. Media Engineering works on
building out scalable distributed systems for media production pipeline that
is core to our products. If you are interested in joining us in the pursuit of
not only crafting new media products but also enjoying the products you build,
we want to hear from you!

Technologies: Java, Spring, Scala, full AWS stack, Reactive Programming.
Experience in these is preferred but not required.

Email: tanya.chawla@bamtechmedia.com OR Apply:
[https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/new-york/sr-software-
engi...](https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/new-york/sr-software-engineer-
media-engineering/391/6746812) More info:
[https://www.bamtechmedia.com/](https://www.bamtechmedia.com/)

------
thirru
Shape (YC S15 | Start X F17)
([https://shapescale.com/careers/](https://shapescale.com/careers/)) | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time | 3D Computer Vision ▪ Senior EE ▪ Senior
Data Scientist ▪ Technical Recruiter ▪ Senior ME | $120K-150K + substantial
equity

Shape is the company behind ShapeScale, a 3D personal body scanner, scale, and
fitness tracker that digitizes your body in photorealistic 3D. Its companion
app then shows you where exactly you have been gaining muscle and losing fat
by color-grading your 3D avatar.

We recently closed our Series A and are looking to expand our engineering
team. It's challenging both on the software and hardware, due to ShapeScale's
robotic, rotating and expanding arm. On the computer vision side, we face
interesting challenging involving 3D reconstruction, rejigging, and data
collection.

Apply at:

\- Senior Electrical Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/61db15562](https://grnh.se/61db15562)

\- 3D Computer Vision Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/b47072fa2](https://grnh.se/b47072fa2)

\- Senior Data Scientist / Geometric Deep Learning:
[https://grnh.se/5315a4df2](https://grnh.se/5315a4df2)

\- Senior Technical Recruiter:
[https://grnh.se/3feb2bc92](https://grnh.se/3feb2bc92)

\- Senior Mechanical Engineer: Not open yet, but should open up in a few days.

------
andrest
The Farmer's Dog | Software Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE, SALARY:100-160k,
[https://www.thefarmersdog.com/](https://www.thefarmersdog.com/)

The Farmer’s Dog is a VC backed ($10m, Shasta & Forerunner) direct-to-consumer
pet health brand on a mission to disrupt the $60 Billion pet food industry.
Our products are human-quality, personalised and manufactured on demand.

Even though we don't sound like a typical tech company we take pride in
software development. We’re building a subscription based e-commerce business
from the ground up and have plenty of interesting problems to solve. Our aim
is to offer a seamless subscription experience through on-time production,
customised products and best in class customer support. We have CI and CD
processes in place, and make use of docker-based microservices via Iron.io. We
have plenty of challenges to tackle from building node APIs to bin-packing
problems to optimising fulfillment operations.

We're looking for a mid/senior Software Engineer who's comfortable writing
backend (or frontend) code and dealing with docker and aws. Our stack is react
(and redux), node, postgres, docker and aws. If this sounds like you reach out
at info+hn@thefarmersdog.com

------
saucelabs
Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA, Vancouver, B.C., Berlin, Germany and/or Warsaw,
Poland)

Sauce Labs provides the world’s largest cloud-based platform for the automated
testing of web and mobile applications. Its award-winning service eliminates
the time and expense of maintaining an in-house testing infrastructure,
freeing development teams of any size to innovate and release better software,
faster.

We are currently looking for:

 _Director of Engineering, Mobile & Web_
[https://grnh.se/5599a4c11](https://grnh.se/5599a4c11)

 _Scrum Master_ [https://grnh.se/0eede3b81](https://grnh.se/0eede3b81)

 _Senior Software Engineer (m /f)_
[https://grnh.se/8f6587c41](https://grnh.se/8f6587c41)

 _Software Engineer, DevTools & Debugging (m/f)_
[https://grnh.se/dy6iwm4c1](https://grnh.se/dy6iwm4c1)

 _Software Engineer, Growth_
[https://grnh.se/b215309d1](https://grnh.se/b215309d1)

If you’re interested in joining Sauce Labs and would like to learn more,
please visit: [http://grnh.se/t7du2p1](http://grnh.se/t7du2p1)

------
ajohnwellframe
Wellframe|Boston, MA | Onsite
[https://www.wellframe.com](https://www.wellframe.com). Wellframe helps
healthcare organizations support every aspect of health beyond the four walls
of care delivery. Come build the future of the medical care experience: ours,
yours, and the generations to come.

Software Engineer: Develop a dashboard for care managers that prioritizes
patient follow-up based on rich data analysis of user activity patterns,
clinical protocols and behavior anomalies; working with Ruby on Rails, Python,
React, ES6, PostgreSQL.
[https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/56618358-cee7-4845-b824-1d17...](https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/56618358-cee7-4845-b824-1d17eb3f1745/apply)

Software Engineer, DevOps: Deploy a robust Cloud platform, maintain a large-
scale data processing infrastructure; working with Google Cloud Platform,
Kubernetes, Docker, Jenkins, Linux and PostgreSQL.
[https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/a4460df6-2ec9-4127-967e-d3c1...](https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/a4460df6-2ec9-4127-967e-d3c10485358f/apply)

For more info or any questions, reach out to Ashley, ajohnson@wellframe.com

~~~
Abdur91
Hi,is remote option all around the world is open for software engineers?

------
Yertis
Ribbon Health (YC S17) | Software Engineering, Data Engineer, Data Scientist |
New York, NY | Onsite | Full-time

Ribbon Health is a predictive analytics and data platform for the healthcare
industry. Our API powers digital healthcare companies and insurance companies
with accurate and comprehensive data on doctors, insurance plans, and
healthcare costs. We're a small team (4 people now, expected to grow to ~7 by
the end of the year). Check out our documentation at:
[https://ribbon.readme.io/docs](https://ribbon.readme.io/docs)

We're hiring for both data science and software engineering.

While at this stage we all wear many hats, for the Software Engineer, you
would be working on:

\- Scaling out our data collection, normalization and modeling efforts to help
build a best in class healthcare data platform

\- Building, designing, improving, and launching new API features.

For the Data Scientist, you would be working on:

\- Owning all aspects of analytics across company to drive company strategy
and suite of data products

\- Building proprietary predictive models from existing internal datasets and
new datasets you develop

If you're interested, check out
[https://www.ribbonhealth.com/join](https://www.ribbonhealth.com/join) or
reach out to us at team@ribbonhealth.com!

------
bcherry
Aura | Backend Engineer | New York or SF | Full Time | Onsite |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/aura/jobs/4090425002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/aura/jobs/4090425002)

Aura is a smart picture frame for sharing photos with your family. We make the
hardware and the software for it, and are hiring a backend engineer to help us
scale.

You will work directly with the CTO and other senior engineers to identify,
prioritize, and execute on the most impactful projects for the company.

Our backend systems power a network of thousands of picture frames across the
world to deliver cherished family photos - the right photo at the right time.
We apply state-of-the-art computer vision and machine learning technology to
thousands of photos every day to automatically sort and curate our users'
libraries. We have experienced 300% year-over-year growth, and the scale of
our network will continue to grow in the future. There is a seemingly endless
supply of challenging new problems - new scale, new technologies, and
innovative new product features.

Our technology stack is built on a combination of Ruby on Rails and Python.
Everything runs in AWS, utilizing EC2, S3, CloudFormation, SQS and other
services.

Email bcherry@auraframes.com directly to apply.

------
cstigler
Workday | Senior Full-Stack Developer | San Francisco |
[http://www.workday.com](http://www.workday.com) | ONSITE full-time

Workday is a large and growing (public with a ~$30B market cap) enterprise
software company, and we're looking for skilled senior full-stack developers
to join my Media Cloud team in downtown SF. You’ll be working with an agile
development team to develop interactive multimedia features and more for
Workday’s application suite.

Our team is passionate and curious, and looking for developers who are the
same. We value our employees above all, and believe that a kind,
collaborative, and diverse team will produce better products.

Workday's software suite includes HCM, Financials, Recruiting, Learning, and
more. Our software powers the world's largest and best businesses, like
Amazon, Netflix, Patagonia, Wal-Mart, Sony, Toyota, VMware, Visa, and Yale
University.

Our most-used languages are Python and JavaScript, but you'll also end up
touching plenty of other programming languages including Kotlin, Java, etc. We
are looking for candidates with 5-10+ years of full-time paid software
development experience. Note that, unfortunately, we cannot sponsor new H-1Bs
or hire candidates with F-1/J-1 visas, so you'll need to be a US citizen or
permanent resident, or have a current H-1B (or equivalent).

If you're interested, shoot me an email: charlie.stigler@workday.com

I'm a senior engineering manager at Workday with a startup background - would
love to talk to you if this job description sounds like a fit. =)

------
DLarsen
Hitwise | Santa Monica, CA or Camarillo, CA | Full-Time | Onsite Hitwise is
forming a new team that will own an internal data integration initiative
behind our consumer insights product. We value a broad understanding of not
just the technical landscape but also keen interest in the product itself. We
often face intriguing challenges with trade-offs in both technical and product
dimensions.

We are looking a pragmatic team player who values data over dogma. We hope
you're sympathetic to the trade-offs and decisions of previous engineers faced
with a complex and evolving business. We value experience identifying and
mitigating technical and product risk. You are a life-long learner, happy to
pick up a new programming language or framework as needed.

Required: Java, Scala, C# or similar language, SQL, wisdom

Relevant: Hadoop, MapReduce, Hive, Spark, Pig, Python, Flask (or similar),
Bootstrap, Docker development, Bamboo or Jenkins, statistics, MongoDB,
Airflow/Rundeck or similar, online consumer insights/analytics or online
advertising, PagerDuty or other monitoring/alerting systems, basic familiarity
with anomaly detection and alerting

\-- Unless you prefer to start with a HR-oriented chat, you can reach me (a
lead engineer on the team for ~6 years) at dlarsen@connexity.com.

------
s3nnyy
Quatico.com |Fullstack, Backend, Frontend, DevOps and Consultants | Zurich,
Switzerland | SALARY: 90k-130k CHF | ONSITE | Swiss or EU member-states
passport-holders ONLY Don't get afraid because our website is in German
because we hire English speakers for technical roles, too.

This is a well paid opportunity in a high-growth and high-quality team.

We are a true "engineering over management" culture where you find engineers
both with formal computer science background and also ones, who are self-
taught.

Our CTO worked with Erich Gamma, got offers from Apple, Google and similar
firms but instead of making it big in Silicon Valley, he stayed in Zurich to
build the engineering team.

We currently building tailored web apps with heavy number crunching on the
server - e.g., we built the software analyzing all the weather data in
Switzerland for "Meteo Schweiz". We do custom development with a heavy
engineering part and we regularly impress our clients with software that "just
works" and rarely needs maintenance.

Also, we are building a web layer between legacy BPM software and the web. One
vertical we are launching soon is a SaaS product for Yoga studios.

People say our interview process is pleasant:

1) Phone screen with our CTO

2) Two sessions of remote pair-programming with our engineers (no Google-like
algorithmic questions but reasonable pair-programming tasks).

3) Onsite half a day with us.

Tell us if you want to hear more and say hi to:

iwan.gulenko@quatico.com

------
cwegrzyn
BlueLabs Analytics, Inc | Software Engineers -- Data/ETL, Infra/DevOps |
Washington, DC | ONSITE |
[http://www.bluelabs.com/jobs/](http://www.bluelabs.com/jobs/) BlueLabs helps
organizations personalize their engagements with individuals, optimize
communications, and achieve their strategic goals through data science. Our
team of more than 40 data scientists, engineers, and strategists come from
diverse backgrounds but share a passion for using data to solve the world’s
greatest social and analytical challenges. Our clients range from political
campaigns and advocacy organizations, to government agencies, to startups and
fortune 500 companies in a range of industries. Through our work, we’ve
directly and measurably improved the health and financial security of millions
of Americans.

We are hiring software engineers-- particularly with backgrounds in data
engineering/ETL or infrastructure/DevOps-- to help us support our clients by
building and supporting data pipelines and developing the data science
platform we deploy internally and for our clients. We're looking for engineers
who want to work collaboratively, learn new things, and take projects from
conception to production.

We're excited to work with any engineer who is curious and committed,
regardless of specific experience-- but we're particularly interested in folks
with several years of experience with Python, Kubernetes, Airflow, Spark,
React+Javascript, Terraform, or Ansible.

Apply at [http://www.bluelabs.com/jobs/](http://www.bluelabs.com/jobs/)

------
rkrzr
Channable - [https://www.channable.com](https://www.channable.com) | Utrecht,
The Netherlands | ONSITE

We are a data feed management company that connects ecommerce companies to all
big online marketing channels (marketplaces, price comparison sites etc.) We
also optimize and synchronize product data, offers, and orders on various
platforms.

We currently have two open positions:

\- Frontend Developer [1]

\- DevOps Automation Engineer [2]

Our Stack includes: Python (Flask), Haskell, Scala (Apache Spark), PostgreSQL,
Redis, HDFS, Ansible, Terraform, Ember.js

We process hundreds of millions of products per day and offer technically
interesting and challenging work. We are looking for a highly motivated and
skilled engineers to join our team in the center of Utrecht.

See [https://www.channable.com/jobs/](https://www.channable.com/jobs/) for a
detailed job description.

[1] [https://www.channable.com/career/frontend-
developer-24-40-hw...](https://www.channable.com/career/frontend-
developer-24-40-hwk/)

[2] [https://www.channable.com/career/devops-automation-
engineer/](https://www.channable.com/career/devops-automation-engineer/)

------
karanmg
The RealReal | Sr Software Engineers | San Francisco | Onsite | Full-time

* Ruby, Rails, Elixir, Phoenix, GraphQL, Kafka, Postgres, AWS *

jobs@therealreal.com

I'm Director of Engineering at The RealReal and am hiring actively to fill
quite a few sr engineering roles.
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search/?currentJobId=810104641...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search/?currentJobId=810104641&keywords=the%20realreal&location=Worldwide&locationId=OTHERS.worldwide)

Teams here prioritize together, pair up, and jump to help each other out. We
have a strong self-managed agile culture where you will deploy to production
multiple times a week, define technical strategy and mentor other engineers.
If you are full-stack and enjoy working with Elixir/Phoenix or Ruby/Rails
let's talk.

The team is composed of strong full-stack engineers and is instrumental in the
success of our high-end fashion marketplace business. You will be exposed to
the latest technology and a pervasive data-driven culture, while surrounded by
a friendly, helpful team.

We are the fastest-growing, largest online luxury marketplace, revenue
positive since year one, doubling every year. The growth here is intoxicating
and the office is buzzing with energy.

------
RawsonLeavitt
Brain Corporation | San Diego, CA | Onsite Only

Brain Corp is a San Diego-based AI company that specializes in the development
of self-driving technology. We are taking our proprietary BrainOS (robot
operating system) and putting it on machines to turn them into self-driving,
autonomous robots. We have raised $110m from SoftBank and Qualcomm Ventures.

We are hiring across all engineering functions (Research, Software, Firmware,
Electrical, Mechanical). Our full job board can be found here:
[https://braincorporation.applytojob.com/apply/](https://braincorporation.applytojob.com/apply/)

Highlighted openings:

* Sr. Software Engineer(AWS Cloud)

* Depth Perception Research Scientist

* Application and Tools Developer (Qt)

* Robotics SWE

* Site Reliability Engineer

* Software Test Automation Engineer

All positions are posted on the website. Please apply there if interested;
respective hiring managers do first resume reviews.

Typical Interview Process: Code challenge, technical phone/skype screen (x2 if
non-local), onsite, offer.

Contact us at careers@braincorporation.com. If you don't see a role that
matches, feel free to send your resume over to us and let us know what you
would be interested in.

Thanks! -Rawson
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rawsonleavitt/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rawsonleavitt/)

------
coryfoo
Windfall Data | Lead Data Scientist, Data Engineer | SF | Full Time | ONSITE
or REMOTE (US-based only)

At Windfall, our goal is to determine the net worth of every person in the
world. Its a super hard problem with broad applications. We work with hundreds
of non-profit organizations across the US to help them better understand and
engage their donors. We also work with for-profit companies in a wide array of
industries (finance, travel, hospitality & gaming, luxury goods, etc) to help
them better understand their clientele and targeting affluent households for
net-new acquisition.

Our team is still fairly small so every new hire will have the ability to make
a huge impact!

We're looking for:

* An experienced data scientist to lead our team in developing our predictive models. Data and data science are core to our business, so this role will be incredibly influential in the success of the company.

* A seasoned backend/data engineer to help build our data pipeline and other infrastructure.

Roles are onsite in SF, or remote for the right candidate with prior remote
work experience.

If you're interested in hearing more, send a message to cory@windfalldata.com

Read more about what we're building here:
[https://medium.com/windfalldata/](https://medium.com/windfalldata/)

------
alibad
Qualtrics | SDM, Senior Front End Engineer, Senior Full Stack Engineer |
Seattle, WA,
[https://www.qualtrics.com/careers/](https://www.qualtrics.com/careers/)

We help customers identify experience gaps and take action to close them. An
experience gap is the difference between the expected and actual user
experience.

We are working on very interesting problems, from a product and technical
standpoint. You are guaranteed to feel your impact on customers.

Here are the role descriptions we are currently looking for:

Software Engineering Manager - Digital Experience:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/qualtrics/jobs/1297053](https://boards.greenhouse.io/qualtrics/jobs/1297053)

Senior Front End Engineer - Digital Experience:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/qualtrics/jobs/1137062#.WvIW1NM...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/qualtrics/jobs/1137062#.WvIW1NMvyCR)

Senior Software Engineer - Digital Experience:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/qualtrics/jobs/1136904#.WvIWytM...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/qualtrics/jobs/1136904#.WvIWytMvyCR)

------
maurapagano
Trialspark |NYC | Software Engineer, Full stack | Full-time | ONSITE

As an engineer at Trialspark, you will have a direct impact on the efficiency
of the clinical trial process. You will be responsible for products that make
a difference for patients and physicians across the country. You'll have a
strong voice in our organization and product direction. You'll work with a
team that puts the patient first, and the best solution ahead of the the
existing one.

Some of the projects we’re working on:

+A state-of-the-art clinical data capture platform to power end-to-end trials
+Growth tools to support and guide our trial site expansion +Medical Protocol
data ingestion and management tool to support a growing number of trials
+Mobile and web applications that provide a seamless clinical trial experience
for our patients

Relevant Experience +You seek to empathize with users and value their
experience +You break down complicated problems and build elegant solutions
+You have collaborated with designers, product owners, and users to imagine
the best products +Have 3+ years of experience developing production web
applications \+ You are humble, collaborative, service-oriented, and a fast-
learner ++++ Bonus points: If you’ve worked with React, Python, Redux, Flask,
and SQLAlchemy

------
Ethan_Mick
Virtyx Technologies | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://virtyx.com/](https://virtyx.com/)

At Virtyx, we are determined to reinvent how companies monitor their
infrastructure and applications, and how they resolve the problems uncovered.
You will work on projects that span technologies, systems, and processes; you
will design, test, and ship great code every day. You will have ownership over
the features you create and will see first hand how our customers use them.

We’re looking for people with a strong background or interest in building a
successful product. You are comfortable in dealing with lots of moving pieces;
you love building features that directly impact customers; you have exquisite
attention to detail; and you’re comfortable learning new technologies and
systems.

[https://virtyx.com/jobs/software-engineer/](https://virtyx.com/jobs/software-
engineer/)

Lastly, if you are on the fence about applying, please do. If you’re feeling
daunted because you don’t think you quite check all the boxes but are excited
about what we’re doing and want to come work with us, please apply anyway.
We’re excited to hear from you!

------
Cyranix
Hazel Analytics | Full-Stack Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | $100K
- $140K + 0.05% - 1% equity (DOE) |
[https://hazelanalytics.com](https://hazelanalytics.com)

Hazel Analytics is a fast-growing technology startup founded in 2014. We pair
the largest food safety inspection database with powerful analytics tools and
solutions for Fortune 500s and leading organizations in the restaurant,
financial services, government, and education industries. Hazel is also the
proud recipient of Jack in the Box's 2016 Food Safety Innovation Award.

We are profitable and privately-held (i.e. no VC investors), which means your
equity is worth something from day one, and you’ll be able to make a direct
impact on the company’s strategy and execution.

We're currently seeking an experienced full-stack software engineer to
continue growing our engineering team. Our tech stack is predominantly Python
(Flask), JavaScript (transitioning from Angular to React), and PostgreSQL,
with Docker and Google Cloud featuring in our infrastructure. The team
operates in an agile manner, keeping processes to a minimum and enabling
engineers to stay focused on their work. We're especially interested in people
who are eager to mentor junior engineers and who have past experience in data
science, a devops focus, or UI/UX skills.

Email hiring@hazelanalytics.com with your resume or check out our job posting
for details: [https://angel.co/hazel-analytics-data-analytics-start-
up/job...](https://angel.co/hazel-analytics-data-analytics-start-
up/jobs/436602-software-engineer)

------
wskinner
Engine ML | San Francisco, CA | Business Operations Manager | Full-time |
ONSITE

# About the company

\- Engine ML is a platform for building deep learning applications faster and
at a lower cost. We give your engineers their own state of the art GPU cluster
for training models — reducing training time on average by 30-50x. Engine ML
helps your engineers easily detect performance bottlenecks, share results, and
implement deep learning best practices — saving your company time and money.
Our platform does the work of an entire infrastructure and devops team, so
your engineers can focus on building your company's core product.

# Responsibilities

\- You will be responsible for onboarding new customers, negotiating
contracts, driving adoption and retention, and ensuring ongoing satisfaction.
You will work with our customers’ C-Suite executives and senior managers to
bring to enable them to achieve their goals using Engine ML.

# Experience

\- You have experience successfully bringing an early product to market. You
have experience negotiating contracts with customers and vendors and managing
legal teams. You have built financial forecasting and pricing models for
software companies and have excellent written and verbal communication. You
are a fast learner enjoy working with technical teams.

If interested, email will@engineml.com

------
patrickmetzger
Idealist.org | Front-End Developer | New York City, NY | Full-Time | Onsite
Preferred

Apply here: [https://idealist.applytojob.com/apply/0hEMPhwxcZ/FrontEnd-
De...](https://idealist.applytojob.com/apply/0hEMPhwxcZ/FrontEnd-
Developer?source=Hacker)

Idealist helps people all over the planet to change the world for the better.
We are the go-to job board for the nonprofit and social good sector, and we
have big ambitions for the year ahead. Founded in 1995, Idealist has grown and
evolved at a pace with the Internet itself. We combine the mission of a
501(c)3 nonprofit with the metrics-driven mentality of a startup.

We're looking for a phenomenal front-end developer to help lead the
development of our flagship website, Idealist.org. We’re looking for someone
with major technical chops who can think around corners and write elegant code
at a rapid pace.

Competitive salary and serious benefits (401k with up to 6% match, 20+
vacation days in your first year, unlimited sick time, etc).

Apply here: [https://idealist.applytojob.com/apply/0hEMPhwxcZ/FrontEnd-
De...](https://idealist.applytojob.com/apply/0hEMPhwxcZ/FrontEnd-
Developer?source=Hacker)

------
anohkha
ZipRecruiter | [https://ziprecruiter.com](https://ziprecruiter.com) | Santa
Monica (LA area) | REMOTE in United States OK for some positions.

Our goal is to create the best online services for filling and finding jobs.
We bootstrapped for the first four years, growing to 900+ employees (190 are
software engineers). August 2014, we raised $63M led by Institutional Venture
Partners.

We have a number of open positions: \- Senior Perl Developer (Santa Monica,
Austin, or Remote) \- Senior Python Software Engineer (Santa Monica) \- Senior
DevOps Engineer (Santa Monica) \- Senior Go Developer (Santa Monica) \-
Software Engineer (Entry-level) (Santa Monica) \- and much more!

Please check out our careers page, ziprecruiter.com/careers, for all our open
tech positions.

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base (primarily small and
medium-sized businesses). We have interesting problems to solve in the areas
of search, yield management, analytics, scalability, and new product
development.

If you'd like to learn more, please visit
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology)
or email us at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com.

------
OmarIsmail
Streak CRM (YC S11) |San Francisco| Onsite, Full-time |
[https://www.streak.com/careers](https://www.streak.com/careers)

Streak transforms your gmail inbox into a flexible, functional, and fully
collaborative CRM. We are looking for people that will help us develop the
right product, develop new features, and deploy and monitor features. We have
already built the hard stuff, so we are building the fun stuff.

We have multiple positions available, including: Product Engineers [React,
Vue, Angular], Backend Engineers (AWS, GCP, with experience working on systems
at scale with > 1000 QPS), an Android Lead (a person with significant prior
experience in Android), and a Product Designer. We are interested in people
from relatively junior (a couple years of work experience) to senior for both
the product and backend engineer roles.

We are a successful, profitable company with a great culture and fantastic
perks: Comprehensive healthcare, daily lunches, vocational training credit,
401k, paid family leave, company holidays, generous vacation and sick leave,
transportation benefits.

Please reach out to us at careers@streak.com and mention Hacker News Who's
Hiring. We're looking forward to hearing from you!

------
nip
Sixfold (Logistics) | Software Engineer | Data Scientist | Tallinn or Tartu,
Estonia | ONSITE | Full-time

We are building a bird's eye view of truck shipments. We aim to solve latent
inefficiences in the logistic industry: millions of truckloads of heavy
freight gets carried around Europe every day — in an inefficient, costly and
polluting way.

We are using Kafka, Postgres, GraphQL, NodeJS for our backends (micro-
services) and ReactJS for our frontends, written using TypeScript.

You role would be to:

• Work with Product Managers to turn requirements into software design

• Build, test and deploy working software

• Evolve the Sixfold architecture as part of the core engineering team

• Mentor junior engineers Some of our current roles:

• Software Engineer: [https://sixfold.com/jobs/senior-software-
engineer](https://sixfold.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer)

• Data Scientist: [https://sixfold.com/jobs/data-
scientist](https://sixfold.com/jobs/data-scientist)

We are growing fast and are hiring for many other roles: Customer Manager,
Integrations Program Manager, Office Manager.

Please apply sending an email to mart@sixfold.com or through our website:
[https://sixfold.com/jobs](https://sixfold.com/jobs)

------
mthayer29
Terminus Software | Front End Engineers, Full Stack Engineer, UX Engineer,
Site Reliability Engineer | Atlanta, GA or San Francisco (Financial District)|
Onsite | Must have proof of eligibility to work in the United States

Terminus is a fast growing technology company in Atlanta and San Francisco,
challenging the status quo of B2B marketing. We've built an industry-leading
Account-Based Marketing (ABM) platform that enables our customers to be more
targeted in reaching their ideal customers, driving powerful business outcomes
including an increase in revenue and acceleration of pipeline velocity.

We strive to provide the best customer experience and fanatically obsess over
making each of our customers heroes. We have a relentless commitment to the
personal and professional growth of our team and believe in each individual
having the “Keys to the Ferrari.”

We are hiring for multiple engineering positions in both Atlanta and San
Francisco including Front End Engineers, Full Stack Engineers, UX Engineer, &
Site Reliability Engineer. More info on our careers page:
[https://jobs.lever.co/terminus](https://jobs.lever.co/terminus)

Feel free to apply directly or reach out to me: maggie.thayer@terminus.com

------
esilverberg2
SCRUFF | Android / iOS Software Engineer | Full-Time | Onsite or Remote | New
York, NY | [https://www.scruff.com](https://www.scruff.com)

SCRUFF, one of the largest gay social dating apps, is looking for full-time
engineers to work on each of our iOS and Android mobile clients.
Responsibilities include: feature design and implementation of our mobile
client, server optimization and architecture for Amazon AWS infrastructure,
visual design and spec writing in conjunction with our product and design
team. Preferably at least 18 months of experience writing or working with
mobile clients, and skills developing with Objc, Swift, Java, Kotlin, and/or
React Native. You are not expected to have expertise in both Android and iOS
development, though we will gladly cross-train you if you are interested when
you join :-)

We are a privately held, profitable, and proudly non-venture-backed company.
This is a great position for anyone excited by the intersection of technology,
sex and sexuality, and digital communities. To apply, visit
[https://www.scruff.com/careers](https://www.scruff.com/careers) and email
jobs@scruff.com.

------
jvasudeo
Twitch | Engineering Manager | Video Delivery Infrastructure | San Francisco|
Full-time | VISA

Twitch is the world’s leading video platform and community for gamers, with
more than 100 million visitors per month. We connect gamers from around the
world by allowing them to broadcast, watch, and chat with each other.

Twitch’s live and on-demand video platform forms the backbone of a
distribution network for video game broadcasters including pro players,
tournaments, leagues, developers and gaming media organizations. Twitch is
leading a revolution in gaming culture, turning gameplay into an immersive
video experience. Learn more at [http://twitch.tv](http://twitch.tv)

We’re looking for Engineering Manager to join the Video Delivery/Distribution
team and lead a group of talented and motivated engineers. We are on the
cutting edge of live video delivery and have the best low latency solution in
the market today at our scale.

Feel free to reach out to me at jyo+hn@twitch.tv for more details. Here is the
job posting:
[https://jobs.lever.co/twitch/645c2459-6b07-41c0-a814-4538916...](https://jobs.lever.co/twitch/645c2459-6b07-41c0-a814-45389165ce45)

------
justin
Atrium LTS | San Francisco | DevOps Engineer, Full Stack Engineers | on-site,
full time | [https://www.atrium.co/careers#current-
openings](https://www.atrium.co/careers#current-openings)

Atrium is the most data-driven platform providing legal services and
applications to fast-growing companies. Atrium has helped hundreds of
companies with everything from drafting and reviewing commercial contracts to
raising over $500M in new capital. We’re based in San Francisco and have
$75.5M in funding from top investors including Andreessen Horowitz, General
Catalyst, Y Combinator, SV Angel, Greylock, and more. Atrium aims to disrupt
Big Law and the $160 billion corporate legal services market.

DevOps: As the first DevOps Engineer at Atrium, you will have a rare
opportunity to shape Atrium’s systems, infrastructure, development, and
deployment practices while evangelizing a DevOps culture across all teams.
Your work will have a huge impact on software and systems used by lawyers, our
customers, and our engineering teams.

Full Stack Engineer: Develop web applications and (in the future, mobile apps)
in Ruby on Rails and JavaScript or TypeScript using Vue, React and Node

Write clean and scalable APIs and the backend that our products depend on

Collaborate with our cross-functional team including lawyers to define
features and build powerful and easy-to-use products and customer-facing
workflow tools

Integrate with existing legal technology products that we and others have
developed

Help develop effective processes for ensuring our products have quality code
and minimal defects

------
shawndimantha
Peterson Center on Healthcare | Full-Stack Engineer(s) | Full Time | ONSITE |
New York, NY [http://petersonhealthcare.org/](http://petersonhealthcare.org/)

We're looking for full-stack engineers (Rails & React) to round out our
development team focused on building software solutions that accelerate the
modernization and transformation of the US healthcare system, starting with
primary care.

Your potential impact: \- millions of patients with access to higher quality,
more affordable care through a thriving primary care system \- reduce burnout
and bring back joy in work for thousands of primary care physicians \-
reduction in annual healthcare spend by ~$100B+

Please apply on the link above or send your resume and a few words on why
you'd like to join us to me (Shawn): sdimantha (at) petersonhealthcare [dot]
org

[https://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/full-stack-
engineer](https://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/full-stack-engineer)

Our tech stack: Ruby on Rails, React, PostgreSQL, Python, Aptible (HIPAA
compliant AWS)

Interview process: - 2 x 30 min calls with tech lead / manager + engineer - 3
hour take home exercise - 5 hour onsite with broader team

------
rob876
Qualio | San Francisco, Dublin | ONSITE

Hi all,

We’re adding more people to our team at Qualio, the fastest growing quality
management platform for medical device and pharma companies. Our software
helps customers unite their quality team, tools, and data so they can
successfully launch new products and scale.

Our team is split across San Francisco and Dublin, Ireland so we’re interested
in people who live or can move to either of these locations. If any of these
roles describe you, or if you know someone who might be a fit please contact
me directly or share this post.

San Francisco, CA

\- Director of Marketing [https://qual.io/2O1nbMd](https://qual.io/2O1nbMd)

\- Senior Account Executive [https://qual.io/2ycKqrZ](https://qual.io/2ycKqrZ)

\- Senior Customer Success Manager
[https://qual.io/2IDBf8A](https://qual.io/2IDBf8A)

Dublin, Ireland

\- VP of Engineering [https://qual.io/2DSA1ba](https://qual.io/2DSA1ba)

\- Senior Customer Success Manager
[https://qual.io/2DUL3MO](https://qual.io/2DUL3MO)

You can read more about our company and culture here
[https://www.qualio.com/careers](https://www.qualio.com/careers)

Any questions please contact us at careers@qualio.com

Thanks

------
tarikozket
Bain & Company, Development Lab | DevOps Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
Onsite, Full Time

As our clients navigate the migration to a digital economy, the Bain
Development Lab provides application prototyping and development to help
deliver real, actionable results to supplement our consulting work. That means
we build apps. A lot of apps. And we need great engineering teams to build
them.

Responsibilities \- Collaborate with the application team to determine the
best infrastructure to deliver a given project

\- Use best practices to automate the provision of this infrastructure
wherever possible

\- Manage releases of software to the client throughout a project, especially
once the software is in active use during MVP release or pilot

\- Work with the client and broader Bain team to successfully manage deploying
to client environments

\- Understand available client technologies and resources

\- Work alongside client engineers to provision appropriate infrastructure

\- Advise client teams on scaling and maintenance strategies for apps going
forward

\- Contribute back to the broader team, identifying services and frameworks
that can be reused or enhancing those you’ve used from others

\- Collaborate with Bain’s internal IT group (TSG) on networking and other
configuration topics, taking advantage of existing standards and best
practices

\- Mentor other engineers on the team as well as client engineers in DevOps

To apply: [https://goo.gl/CS9quD](https://goo.gl/CS9quD)

------
alex_minimax
Minimax Labs | Full-stack, Research engineers, Research scientists, Interns |
London, UK | ONSITE, INTERNS, FULL-TIME, |
[http://minimaxlabs.com](http://minimaxlabs.com)

We optimise complex, global operations for billion dollar businesses across
the world with a focus in the energy industry, creating value out of thin air
and a little cloud. To support rapid growth we seek strong full-stack
engineers and scientists who want to have real-world impact to join our elite
team in central London.

We’re looking for full time employees as well as interns to work on several
exciting new projects.

Full stack:

* comfortable building clean RESTful APIs

* be experienced in at least one statically typed high-level language (e.g. Java, C# or C++)

* know at least one common front-end framework (Angular 2+, React, Vue, etc.)

* be able to design systems with distributed front-end/back-end logic (microservices, Docker, AWS/GCE)

* be familiar with one scripting language (Python, bash, etc.)

* Experience in (or passion for) UI, UX design or data visualisation is a plus.

Research engineers/Research scientists:

* love working on challenging, complex problems and high performance applications

* experience solving NP-hard scheduling problems

* be experienced in at least one statically typed high-level language (e.g. Java, C# or C++)

Get in touch at hiring@minimaxlabs.com for more details.

------
g_delgado14
Setter | Lead Software Engineer | Toronto, Canada & SF Bay Area | ONSITE |
[https://setter.com](https://setter.com)

Do you want to lead a team of experienced software engineers at one of North
America's fastest growing startups? We're revolutionizing a stagnant industry
and have the backing from some of the best investors around.

We're looking for an ambitious engineer who has experience with various
languages & paradigms (currently we use Rust and TypeScript on our back end,
and TS+React or TS+ReactNative on our various front-end applications. We are
actively evaluating alternatives like Elm & ReasonML for new front-end
initiatives).

We're a fast-moving team that is hard on ideas and not people.

More info at [https://setter.breezy.hr/p/880e8a830036-lead-
engineer](https://setter.breezy.hr/p/880e8a830036-lead-engineer)

We're also hiring for multiple Full-Stack developer roles:

[https://setter.breezy.hr/p/c72e5070c8a3-full-stack-
engineer](https://setter.breezy.hr/p/c72e5070c8a3-full-stack-engineer)

If you have any questions, please feel free to reach out to me at gio {at}
setter {dot} com!

------
imgintelligence
Image Intelligence | Backend developer | Sydney, Australia | ONSITE |
[https://imageintelligence.com](https://imageintelligence.com) | 90k - 120k
AUD

Image Intelligence was founded in 2016 with the mission of analysing the
world's security footage to produce actionable insights in real-time. Hours of
security camera footage is produced each second, but this footage is usually
only reviewed hours after an incident has already occurred. By this time, it
is often too late where preventable circumstances have resulted in
irrecoverable loss.

We believe that by using a combination of AI and human interactions, we can
produce timely and actionable insights that make the world safer, smarter and
more efficient.

We're a small team of less than 10 people that mostly comprise of software and
machine learning engineers. We understand our goals and we work closely
together to achieve them. We share ideas, challenge them and keep each other
accountable.

We're looking for a backend developer to join our mission. We're a fast moving
startup, building an "AI as a Service" (AIaaS) both on the cloud and on the
edge. The role is a mixture of backend development (building new features in
our Cloud API in a scalable fashion) in Scala/JavaScript and infrastructure
deployment automation in Terraform/CloudFormation/Python on AWS.

Job:
[https://imageintelligence.workable.com/jobs/756478](https://imageintelligence.workable.com/jobs/756478)

If you're interested, apply above or send an email to
david@imageintelligence.com

------
donnie-jp
Rakuten | Software Development Engineer | Tokyo, Japan | Full-time | VISA |
ONSITE

Software Development Engineer - Rakuten Mobile Hybrid Platform

Rakuten Group
[https://global.rakuten.com/corp/](https://global.rakuten.com/corp/) empowers
individuals and businesses around the world through innovation in internet and
fintech services. Rakuten sponsors Barcelona FC, Golden State Warriors and
Spartan Race.

The Rakuten Developer Experience Group is expanding Rakuten mobile services to
enable developers to quickly build, deploy, and manage native and hybrid apps
for iOS and Android.

We are responsible for building the shared services, tools and components that
eliminate the friction and complexity of wiring up mobile apps to Rakuten
services. Products launched by the team in the last 12 months include an in-
depth performance tracking tool for mobile engineers to detect and remove
bottlenecks in their apps, and a cryptocurrency payment SDK.

We are looking for candidates who share a passion for building scalable
services and tools and allow our engineering team to build web apps that run
equally well on iOS, Android and as PWAs (Progressive Web Apps).

Tech stack: Android, iOS, Cordova, Javascript, React Native

Full details and to apply:
[https://rakuten.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/software-
deve...](https://rakuten.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/software-development-
engineer-rakuten-mobile-hybrid-platform-7835)

I'm a developer on this team. Send me a message if you have any questions.

Thanks

~~~
wajy
Hi, I've shared the CV of Omar Bizreh on Rakuten's referral page

------
szx
Code Ocean | Computational Research Meta-Researcher | New York City or remote
(US/Canada) | Full-time | codeocean.com

Code Ocean is a cloud-based computational reproducibility platform that
enables researchers to run, publish, and share the code + data for their
analyses, pipelines, and algorithms.

We're looking for a researcher (PhD preferred but not required) with a
computational science background to join the product team. The role is
research-focused: you will spend the bulk of your time keeping abreast with
developments in the space, studying computational research tools,
technologies, and workflows, and talking to scientists across different
disciplines to learn how they work. The role is also cross-functional: you
will be expected to disseminate knowledge internally, communicate findings and
make recommendations, and support the other teams where appropriate. You
should be an adaptable, self-motivated, organized individual who wants to
advance the state of art in computational research.

Applicants from groups underrepresented in science and technology are strongly
encouraged to apply. If you'd like to join our small yet rapidly growing team,
please reach out directly to shahar at codeocean.com.

------
fiqteam
FortressIQ | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full Stack, Front-end & Back-end
Engineers, Data Scientists

We're building a data platform to help enterprise companies get the most out
of their automation and AI initiatives. We're hiring several engineering and
data science positions, each of which come with a full time salary, great
benefits, and a strong equity stake.

Data Scientist - Computer Vision -
[https://jobs.lever.co/fortressiq/3a02859a-10ce-49f8-8173-c00...](https://jobs.lever.co/fortressiq/3a02859a-10ce-49f8-8173-c0048e90f99f)

Data Scientist - Generalist -
[https://jobs.lever.co/fortressiq/248be2d5-5e32-487b-bf3a-019...](https://jobs.lever.co/fortressiq/248be2d5-5e32-487b-bf3a-019a23917e44)

Full-stack Engineer - (any eng focus encouraged to apply) -
[https://jobs.lever.co/fortressiq/3ca5cc11-0323-4700-9e06-8ae...](https://jobs.lever.co/fortressiq/3ca5cc11-0323-4700-9e06-8ae4952d52f7)

All positions are full-time in downtown San Francisco, where our office is
just off the Montgomery Street BART stop. Drop us a line at
careers@fortressiq.com.

------
ankitml
SwissBorg | Multiple Software Engineering Profiles Toronto (Canada) and
Lausanne (Switzerland)| Onsite | Fulltime |
[http://www.swissborg.com](http://www.swissborg.com)

SwissBorg is looking for passionate engineers to build the new era of wealth
management on the blockchain. We recently completed our successful ICO and are
now working hard to deliver on our promises.

1\. Python Developer with experience in Financial Markets (Toronto)

2\. Scala Engineer with experience in Finance or Trading (Toronto and
Lausanne)

3\. Software Security Engineer (Lausanne)

If you like fast paced environments, using agile thinking, solving new
challenges every day, in the rapidly growing blockchain industry, you will
love SwissBorg.

What we offer is

* an Energetic work environment with a high grade of autonomy and growth opportunities. Tons of knowledge to be learnt about the growing blockchain industry, investment strategies in cryptoassets, algorithmic trading.

* Possibility to work on different projects building trading tools, analytical tools, investment strategies research, mobile apps and experimenting with new technologies

* Very competitive Salary and Bonus

For more details, please visit
[https://jobs.lever.co/swissborg](https://jobs.lever.co/swissborg)

------
vimarshk
Okta | SF, Toronto, Seattle, London | Full-time, On Site Okta is a company
which provides secure connections between the people and technology. We are
builders and owners. We believe we are solving some extremely big problems.
Join a group of amazing humans who thrive on making customers—and each
other—successful. Why work at Okta? We believe that work is a never-ending
process of learning and iteration. We work on extremely complex problems. We
work on products that make millions of people's work lives better. We're
funded by the industry's most respected investors.

Benefits: Happy hours, Ping pong, Lounges, Food, Global offices, HQ in San
Francisco's bustling SOMA district, HQ South in San Jose, Competitive salary,
Stock options, Flexible time off, Weekly All-Hands, Hackathons and Volunteer
events.

These are some of the ideas we live by: Confront the hard problems and solve
them. Don't bullshit people. Protect the customer. Think bigger. Make it work.
Never stop.

Please visit:
[https://www.okta.com/company/careers/](https://www.okta.com/company/careers/)
for all open positions and email: vimarsh.karbhari@okta.com

------
redventuresLB
Red Ventures | On-Site (Charlotte, Austin, Detroit, Palm Beach, Pasadena) |
Full-Time | [https://www.redventures.com/](https://www.redventures.com/)

Red Ventures is a multi-billion-dollar portfolio of digital companies that
specializes in bringing consumers and brands together. Through bespoke
technology, integrated digital commerce and sales, distinguished partnerships,
data science and original content from the company’s proprietary brands and
marketplaces, Red Ventures provides better end-to-end consumer experiences
throughout the buying cycle. Headquartered in the Charlotte metro area, Red
Ventures has more than 3,600 employees globally in offices across the US, UK
and Brazil. We build complex data models, APIs, chatbots, automated bidding
platforms, and more. We choose the right tool for the job, which has resulted
in us having an environment that allows our engineers to work with a variety
of technologies (see tech stack below).

To learn more about who we are and what we do, check out our website (above)
or YouTube channel
([https://www.youtube.com/user/redventurescareers](https://www.youtube.com/user/redventurescareers)).

We're hiring Front End Developers, Software Engineers, Platform/DevOps
Engineers and Data Engineers across the majority of our offices listed at the
top of this post. Find out more about specific opportunities here:
www.redventures.com/careers .

Tech Stack: Go, ReactJS, VueJS, Scala, R, Python, C#/.NET, PHP,
Javascript/HTML/CSS, Docker, Kubernetes

Please reach out to lbrady@redventures.com to express interest.

------
tmrtsmith
Caspian Technology | Newcastle-upon-Tyne, UK | Data Scientist | Full-time |
ONSITE | [https://www.caspian.co.uk/](https://www.caspian.co.uk/) Caspian
Technology Solutions work with global banks to automate the complex human
tasks of risk investigation and decision making in Financial Crime and
Compliance, in areas such as Anti-Money Laundering, Sales Quality, Customer
Due Diligence and Wealth Management, through machine learning solutions that
can automatically read, analyse and make judgements as well as the very best
human experts.

We are growing fast and looking for data scientists seeking to help us build
cutting edge data science solutions to AML challenges.

Our offer: \- Close knit, friendly team working in a dynamic, challenging
environment \- Using a variety of cutting-edge technologies \- Opportunities
for research into novel techniques \- Competitive salary, 35 hour week, 25
days holiday (plus public holidays)

Your skills: Natural Language Processing Experience with standard machine
learning techniques Hadoop/Spark Python

Interested? Send your CV and a cover letter to abi.giles-haigh [at]
caspianlearning.co.uk Feel free to fire any questions over by email too.

------
speek
ODYN - [http://odyn.ai](http://odyn.ai) \- Somerville/Cambridge/Boston ONSITE
(our office is in Davis)

    
    
          **************
          = What we do =
          **************
    

ODYN is modernizing the world of logistics. We provide visualization and
analytics of the movement of goods in the global supply chain by analyzing
data streams from container vessels, airplanes, and our proprietary tracking
devices. Our technology gives our customers x-ray like visibility into global
logistics and enables significant reduction in operating capital (read: saves
a lot of money).

This is one of the few massive industries ($4T) left that are left to be
digitized and completely optimized with technology. We have some funding,
customers, interesting strategic partners, and are growing fairly quickly.

Come solve hard problems with us.

    
    
          ***************
          = Looking for =
          ***************
    

\- DevOps Engineer ([https://angel.co/odyn/jobs/241401-devops-
engineer](https://angel.co/odyn/jobs/241401-devops-engineer))

If you'd like to learn more, please shoot us an email at techjobs@odyn.ai

~~~
dang
(Can you please not do the ASCII art thing with stars? It's not fair to the
other posters who aren't using such tricks, and we don't want a visual gimmick
arms race.)

~~~
speek
Sure

------
talkativeuk
Talkative | Laravel & Vue.js | UK | ONSITE, REMOTE | Full-time

Talkative ([https://talkative.uk](https://talkative.uk)) brings human, real-
time communication into customer-facing websites. Our product leverages WebRTC
to embed voice, video, chat and cobrowsing into digital customer service
environments.

We're looking for full stack developers with PHP and JavaScript skills who
want to work in a tight-knit, growing team of 10 employees.

You will be working on new technologies (WebSockets, WebRTC, Vue.js, Laravel),
alongside a skilled, friendly and tight-knit development team who can further
your own skills. We offer relative freedom in how you complete tasks, as long
as they are completed to requirements. We have no dress code and offer
flexible working hours. As a fast growing company, your work will be put into
the hands of customers. Your work matters! We offer share options to all
employees. The team is all in one open plan office, to ensure open
communication and a friendly atmosphere. We run weekly sprints, with regular
1-on-1s. Company direction and progress is clearly communicated to all
employees.

For more info: fwinstone at talkative.uk Felix Winstone, Co-Founder

------
jedsomers
FlowCommand | Data Scientist, Backend Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite |
[https://angel.co/flowcommand/jobs](https://angel.co/flowcommand/jobs)

We build sensors that track the behavior of high throughput fluid systems. Our
goal is to help the oil and gas industry, water municipalities, and anyone
dealing with fluid optimize allocations while reducing spills and theft. Our
sensor is a self-contained unit attached to a pipe which sends ultrasonic data
directly to our server via cellular/satellite; we then use a mix of physics
equations, signal processing, and anomaly detection to determine the behavior
of fluid (volume and speed).

We are a small software team based in San Francisco with offices in Houston
and Mexico City. You’ll work on models to improve the performance of our 100+
sensors deployed around the world. You’ll also leverage our remotely
controllable flow-loop test facility in Houston to generate training data from
our sensors. Join us if you want to be a leader at a rapidly growing company
that’s using innovative technology to solve hard problems in the physical
world.

Software Stack - Python, Django, Postgres, React

Contact: jobs@flowcommand.com

------
biddle
Adobe | Web Application Engineers | Full-time, Onsite | SF

Join a startup team at Adobe SF to reimagine Photoshop, the world’s standard
for crafting images. We’re creating a machine-learning powered tool that
empowers everyone to easily build the stunning images and designs they imagine
– with the simplicity, power, and joy of playing with Lego-style building
blocks.

We’re a small but rapidly growing team, backed by the tech and resources of
Adobe. Our modern web stack includes: TypeScript, React, Web Components,
WebAssembly, Canvas/WebGL, Node.js, AWS. Join us to change how the world
creates images.

Learn more and apply here:

Full Stack / Backend Web Engineer (SF):
[https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job...](https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job/San-
Francisco/Full-Stack-Web-Developer---Digital-Imaging_61022)

Web Automation Quality Engineer (SF)
[https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job...](https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job/San-
Francisco/Web-Automation-Quality-Engineer----Digital-Imaging_64689)

------
pkmishra
Gracenote|Emeryville, CA(SF)or Remote (must be able to work legally in the
US)| Software Engineer, Test Automation Engineer | Full time

Gracenote, a Nielsen company, is an entertainment data and technology provider
powering the world’s top music services, automakers, cable and satellite
operators, and consumer electronics companies. At its core, Gracenote helps
people find, discover and connect with the entertainment they love. Daily,
Gracenote processes 35 billion rows of data and is quickly becoming a world-
leader in return path “big data.” Over the past 3 years, the company has grown
to more than 2000 employees in 17 countries, including over 600 of the world’s
top engineers with a passion for music, video, sports, and entertainment
technology.

We are presently looking for Software Developer & Test Automation Engineer
(On-site or Remote) to become part of our agile video data delivery platform
team. Apply directly at [https://jobs.nielsen.com/job/Emeryville-Software-
Engineer-CA...](https://jobs.nielsen.com/job/Emeryville-Software-Engineer-
CA-94608/502141200/?feedId=232800&utm_campaign=Nielsen_Marketing)

------
schuon
Alasco | Munich, Germany | Frontend, Backend, UX-Design | On-Site / Remote |
www.alasco.de Alasco helps construction companies complete projects on time
and budget. We digitalize the processes in construction planning and execution
by offering a cloud based workflow platform. Starting from Germany, we take on
the world. We are founded by the former founders of Stylight, which they sold
for 80m in 2016. Stylight was well-known for their engineering conference
[http://daho.am](http://daho.am) and their culture. Stylight was ranked the #1
place to work for in Munich (ahead even of BMW).

We're looking for Frontend and Backend Devs (must be onsite) as well as a SaaS
UX designer (Freelance, can be remote, must have ton of B2B SaaS experience).
More at [https://alasco-jobs.personio.de/](https://alasco-jobs.personio.de/)

Our stack: django/python + react/bootstrap on AWS.

We just got started this summer and closed one of the largest seed rounds this
year in Germany. Our company language is English. We're 7 people right now,
wanna be the 8th? Reach out to sebastian.schuon@alasco.de (Founder)

------
nahyunk
Twine | San Francisco, CA | FULL TIME | ON-SITE
[https://twine.com/jobs/](https://twine.com/jobs/)

[https://angel.co/twine](https://angel.co/twine)

Open positions:

\- Backend Engineer

\- Android Engineer

\- iOS Engineer

\- Senior Product Designer

\- Visual Designer & Art Director

\- Recruiter

\---------------------------

Twine empowers people to save more, save better, and save together. We use
dynamic technology, design and cutting-edge automated money management to
change the way people make financial decisions.

The Twine app launched in late November 2017 and since hitting the App Store
has already been featured in ‘Apps We Love’ and as the ‘App of the Day’
(January 2018 and April 2018). The team is now ramping up growth initiatives
and drawing on user behavioral and account data to continue to make the app
more effective – driven by a core mission of empowering millions of families
to achieve more secure, happier financial lives.

We operate as an independent startup group – backed by the resources and
stability of a Fortune Global 500 powerhouse. We know that we’re stronger with
every thread – our culture is driven by sharing, learning and iterating
together. Feel free to get in touch with Nahyun (Team Ops) at
nahyun@twine.com. Let's chat!

------
botswana99
DataKitchen | Boston/Cambridge, MA, ONSITE full-time | Multiple Positions in
Engineering, Customer Success |
[http://www.datakitchen.io/](http://www.datakitchen.io/)

Due to customer growth (not a cool investor pitch deck), we are adding six+
positions to our team:

    
    
      'Senior/Principal Software Engineer
      'Site Reliability Engineer
      'Software Engineer in Test
      'Data Engineer
    

[https://www.datakitchen.io/company.html#hiring](https://www.datakitchen.io/company.html#hiring)

DataKitchen, Inc. enables analytic teams to deliver value quickly, with high
quality, using the tools that they love. DataKitchen provides the world’s
first DataOps platform for data-driven enterprises, enabling them to support
data analytics that can be quickly and robustly adapted to meet evolving
requirements. DataKitchen is leading the DataOps movement to incorporate Agile
Software Development, DevOps, and manufacturing based statistical process
control into analytics and data management. Our company is bootstrapped,
profitable, stable, rapidly growing and stock is part of the package.

Learn more about us from the Software Engineering Podcast:
[https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/08/29/dataops-
with...](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/08/29/dataops-with-
christopher-bergh/)

We offer very competitive pay, benefits like a company funded 401K,
experienced team, technical leadership, bootstrapped growth, amazing
customers, equity, and a cool office location.

------
mareko
Celo | San Francisco & Berlin | Software Engineer & Mobile Engineer | All
Levels | 100K - 200K + equity + coins | FULLTIME, INTERNS, ONSITE, VISA |
[https://celo.org](https://celo.org)

Founded by serial entrepreneurs, Celo is a new company aiming to remove the
barriers for large-scale adoption of cryptocurrencies as means-of-payment.
Using a novel address-based encryption algorithm, Celo makes sending money as
easy as sending a text. Additionally, Celo uses stable-value tokens pegged to
fiat currencies, like the US Dollar, to minimize volatility. Anyone can
participate in the network and earn Celo currency, even with just a budget
Android smartphone. The first application launching on our platform is a
social payment and money transfer app, aimed at developing markets.

Investors: a16z, Polychain, General Catalyst, Coinbase, Reid Hoffman and Jack
Dorsey, among others.

Stack: Typescript, Solidity, Go, React Native, Python, Android, iOS

We tried to make applying fun: 'Mine' your application form to create an
applicant blockchain at the bottom of our jobs page:
[https://celo.org/jobs](https://celo.org/jobs)

~~~
tintran
Hi, is new H1b sponsorship available?

------
rickpastoor
Blendle ([https://blendle.com](https://blendle.com)) | Utrecht, the
Netherlands | Full-time | On site

Our goal is simple: build a better way for everyone to enjoy and explore
journalism, while creating a sustainable businessmodel for journalists at the
same time.

We’re backed by NYT, Axel Springer and NIKKEI, live in the Netherlands and
Germany and in beta in the US, and have over 1,5 million users worldwide.

You can find open positions here:
[https://blendle.homerun.co/](https://blendle.homerun.co/)

Notable:

* Mobile Team Lead, responsible for our mobile stack and devs [https://blendle.homerun.co/mobile-team-lead/en](https://blendle.homerun.co/mobile-team-lead/en)

* iOS Engineer [https://blendle.homerun.co/ios-developer/en](https://blendle.homerun.co/ios-developer/en)

* Android Engineer [https://blendle.homerun.co/android-developer/en](https://blendle.homerun.co/android-developer/en)

Looking forward to hear from you. If you have any questions, feel free to
email me at rick@blendle.com.

------
mkong1
GiveCampus (YC S15) | Full stack and front-end Engineers | DC, SF | ONSITE,
FULL-TIME |
[https://www.givecampus.com/careers](https://www.givecampus.com/careers)

GiveCampus builds fundraising software for colleges, universities, and K-12
schools. The company is 4 years old, profitable, and serves more than 500
schools, including 30 of the Top 50-ranked colleges in the United States.
We're backed by Y Combinator and YC's CEO listed us among the 20 YC companies
that he expects to be a household name by 2020
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296)).
You can read a bit more about what we do in The Washington Post
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/19/colleges-are-going-online-to-crowdsource-donations-and-
theyre-raising-millions)).

We're looking for both full-stack (Ruby on Rails, Postgres) and front-end
engineers with at least 2 years of professional experience. Our current team
was previously with Facebook, Amazon, and Intel. We're looking for people who
like having ownership of the product, and can own the process from idea to
development to deployment and maintenance.

We're still a small team, so if you're looking to join a fast-growing startup
and have an immediate impact, please reach out to careers@givecampus.com with
a bit about why you're passionate about education, and a project you've
working on that you're particularly proud of.

------
chiefspringy
Springshare | Intermediate/Senior Full Stack Software Engineer | Remote / NY /
FL | Full Time

We're an established (since 2007), international (customers in 80 countries)
SaaS provider to libraries (academic/public/special) and education
(colleges/k-12 schools) - [https://springshare.com](https://springshare.com).
Our market is niche so we’ll never go public i.e. we don't promise equity
worth paper millions. Instead, we provide a supportive small team environment
where your work will have a measurable impact, competitive salary & benefits,
and that great feeling that your work matters because it is improving the
worlds’ libraries and schools.

5+ years professional experience with PHP or Angular, or both, is required.
Experience in OOP/MVC concepts is a must, too.

You must be highly productive working remotely as we're a remote team. We’d
prefer if you live in one of these states - NY, CA, FL, PA, MA, or KY. If
you’re international, the working hours must overlap significantly with US
working hours. Send resume to jobs@springshare.com or contact me personally
(I’m the founder/owner) at slaven@

------
chrisBob
University of Michigan | Ann Arbor, MI | Full-Time | Onsite

I am looking for a new boss.

The College of Literature Science and the Arts, at University of Michigan
seeks a Research Computing Services Manager. They will be responsible for
planning the research technology strategy and will manage 3 existing research
support services: GIS, HPC, and Research Support Programming.

You will have the opportunity to immediately impact current research support
at one of the world's largest research universities. You will also be a major
part of ensuring that we are prepared to support future research work. You
must be able to communicate effectively with researchers studying ancient
Greek ruins, english literature and high energy physics.

I have worked for/with 6 different universities, and our subsidized, college
wide service is unique. We provide a valuable service enabling a wide variety
of research. Come join our team as the new Research Computing Services Manager
within LSA Technology Services.

Apply here:
[http://careers.umich.edu/job_detail/163417/research_computin...](http://careers.umich.edu/job_detail/163417/research_computing_services_manager)

------
bckmn
Full-Stack Engineer | OfficeLuv | Chicago | Full-time, Onsite

We’re growing here at OfficeLuv
([https://www.officeluv.com](https://www.officeluv.com)) and are looking for a
Full-Stack Engineer to help us shape the momentum! You will help develop,
solve, and produce the technology that helps power OfficeLuv and our loyal
customers. You will work with the small product team to build applications in
the cloud, in the browser, and on phones that will iterate rapidly and provide
direct benefit to customers you'll talk to. We're building for the long run.
You'll be excited about the two-sided marketplace you can shape here. We're
standardizing and automating an industry that's ripe for it. You'll be shaping
the supply and grocery of offices across the country! Read more and apply
here: [https://officeluv.applytojob.com/apply/Lv6mQy0m2I/Full-
Stack...](https://officeluv.applytojob.com/apply/Lv6mQy0m2I/Full-Stack-
Engineer?source=HN)

[https://officeluv.github.io](https://officeluv.github.io)

------
bjelkeman-again
Akvo Foundation | Amsterdam ONSITE | [https://akvo.org](https://akvo.org) |
CTO | 80% - 100% full-time employment | €60,000-74,000 (full-time)

Akvo is looking for a new CTO to help us become the best data solutions
provider for international development organisations.

We support our partners in becoming more effective, accountable and
collaborative so that they can achieve lasting and inclusive impact. We do
this by providing our partners with open source software [1] backed by a
series of data services. We work with 20 governments, 200+ non-governmental
organisations (NGOs) and companies, including UNICEF, UNDP, the World Bank and
more.

As our CTO, you will lead our twenty-strong development team and drive our
technical strategy, reporting to our head of solutions. We build our open
source products based on: Python, Java, Clojure, React, K8s and Postgres. The
team is distributed, with the CTO and product managers based in Amsterdam.

If you enjoy working in an open, ambitious, collaborative environment with
very dedicated teams, and have a track record of successfully building digital
businesses, then this is the role for you.

If you have any questions or want to apply, contact me at work@akvo.org,
Thomas Bjelkeman-Pettersson, Technical Director. Read the full description
here: [https://akvo.org/about-us/working-at-akvo/](https://akvo.org/about-
us/working-at-akvo/)

[1] [https://akvo.org/blog/open-data-content-and-software-at-
akvo...](https://akvo.org/blog/open-data-content-and-software-at-akvo/)

------
mtabini
Noom | Fullstack, Backend, iOS, Data Analysis, Product Management | NYC or
REMOTE | FULLTIME | [https://noom.com](https://noom.com)

At Noom, we use scientifically-proven methods to help users get a handle on
chronic medical conditions like obesity, diabetes, and heart disease. We use a
variety of technologies, and get to work on hard problems that range from data
warehousing to running experiments on mobile devices.

Our entire engineering team is expanding, and we have openings for a number of
position that include backend and frontend engineering, data analysis, and
product management. Our offices are in NYC, but we are a remote-friendly
organization (some 90% of our team is remote) and are happy to consider
candidates anywhere.

You can see our openings (alongside a brief description of some of our perks,
like our on-site chef, flex hours, and much more) at
[https://www.noom.com/careers-
listings/?department=engineerin...](https://www.noom.com/careers-
listings/?department=engineerin...).

I'm Noom's VP of Engineering -- feel free to drop me a note if you have
question at mt at noom dot com.

~~~
mtabini
Sorry, the URL got weirdly truncated. It should be
[https://web.noom.com/careers-
listings/?department=engineerin...](https://web.noom.com/careers-
listings/?department=engineering)

------
nahyunk
Twine | San Francisco, CA | FULL TIME | ON-SITE

[https://twine.com/jobs/](https://twine.com/jobs/)

[https://angel.co/twine](https://angel.co/twine)

Open positions:

\- Backend Engineer

\- Android Engineer

\- iOS Engineer

\- Senior Product Designer

\- Visual Designer & Art Director

\- Recruiter

\---------------------------

Twine empowers people to save more, save better, and save together. We use
dynamic technology, design and cutting-edge automated money management to
change the way people make financial decisions.

The Twine app launched in late November 2017 and since hitting the App Store
has already been featured in ‘Apps We Love’ and as the ‘App of the Day’
(January 2018 and April 2018). The team is now ramping up growth initiatives
and drawing on user behavioral and account data to continue to make the app
more effective – driven by a core mission of empowering millions of families
to achieve more secure, happier financial lives.

We operate as an independent startup group – backed by the resources and
stability of a Fortune Global 500 powerhouse. We know that we’re stronger with
every thread – our culture is driven by sharing, learning and iterating
together. Feel free to get in touch with Nahyun (Team Ops) at
nahyun@twine.com. Let's chat!

------
philippsa
Berlin, Germany | JUNIOR UX/ UI ENGINEER | 30-50k € | ONSITE | CANDIS
(candis.io) | Post Series A

We're leveraging ML to shape the future of a hugely stagnated industry:
Accounting. Also, we're backed by Lightspeed Venture Partners (Snapchat,
Giphy, Docker, Zendesk...). CANDIS is looking for a Junior UX/ UI Engineer to
scale our design system across all products and help us shape how businesses
interact with ML-driven products!

* As a UX/UI Engineer at CANDIS, you work on highly technical problems and solutions to ensure success for our customers in helping them automate their financial workflows. * Collaborate with product owners, designers, developers and machine learning engineers to build a best-in-class experience for our customers * Expand on and improve our pre-existing design system * Rapidly prototype interactions and experiences * Advise frontend engineers on UI implementation best practices.

Junior UX/ UI Engineer - [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/202761/junior-ux-ui-
engineer-...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/202761/junior-ux-ui-engineer-
candis)

Tech stack: Javascript, React.js, HTML, CSS

------
gregdoesit
Uber | Sr Back-end | Amsterdam, Netherlands | FULL-TIME ONSITE VISA

Amsterdam is the home of Uber’s European HQ, as well as our largest
engineering office outside the US. We are looking for senior back-end
engineers on the following teams:

* Payments: building the future of payments for on-demand services. We build most of the payments architecture at Uber, which means challenging problems and exciting opportunities.

* Site Reliability Engineering: build systems that are best-in-class for monitoring, alerting and automatically resolving issues on top of our payments stack.

* Developer platform: build tooling that will make hundreds of our engineers more productive (and happier!)

Learn more about our team at
[http://t.uber.com/amsterdam](http://t.uber.com/amsterdam). Interested? Shoot
gergely@uber.com an email.

\--

About me: I'm an engineering manager started as an engineer here at Uber, in
Amsterdam. My first project was rewriting the Uber app
([https://eng.uber.com/new-rider-app/](https://eng.uber.com/new-rider-app/))
and the last interesting piece of code I committed was open sourcing the
architecture behind it
([https://github.com/uber/RIBs](https://github.com/uber/RIBs)). I recently
shared some things that I’ve learned about distributed systems, while building
the payments systems at Uber, which was quite popular here, on HN
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16852295](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16852295))

------
cspada
Strava | San Francisco, CA & Denver, CO | ONSITE |
[https://strava.com](https://strava.com)

Overview

Strava is the social network for athletes. We’re a global community of
millions of runners, cyclists and triathletes, united by the camaraderie of
sport. Our website and mobile apps bring athletes together from all walks of
life and inspire them to unlock their potential – both as individuals and as
communities. From Olympians to weekend warriors, we’re out there on the road
and trail, all over the world, day after day.

Engineering blog: [https://medium.com/strava-
engineering](https://medium.com/strava-engineering)

All openings: [https://grnh.se/mfho641](https://grnh.se/mfho641)

\--

San Francisco, CA

Senior Platform Engineer
[https://grnh.se/2dyb25dy1](https://grnh.se/2dyb25dy1)

Senior Software Engineer, iOS
[https://grnh.se/2plic4nv1](https://grnh.se/2plic4nv1)

Senior Software Engineer, Android
[https://grnh.se/8fs2nq6j1](https://grnh.se/8fs2nq6j1)

Senior Web Engineer [https://grnh.se/ew8sk61](https://grnh.se/ew8sk61)

\--

Denver, CO

Senior Web Engineer [https://grnh.se/cw41wo2m1](https://grnh.se/cw41wo2m1)

------
alexzoltano
PayScale | Seattle, WA | Senior Software Engineer (front-end or full-stack) |
Full-time | ONSITE

Are you being paid fairly? Are your employees being paid fairly? We build
products that help companies and employees have conversations about pay. This
includes our Gender Wage Gap Analysis Tool and our Team products that help
empower managers.

You will help build brand-new and improve legacy apps and services, using C#,
node, React, JavaScript/Html/Css, Azure, AWS, among other technologies.

We maintain a supportive, inclusive, and laid-back work environment, because
stress is the enemy of creativity. All are welcome. Benefits include unlimited
time off, 7 weeks paternity / 12 week maternity leave, and work from home
Wednesdays.

I'm hiring and you can see PayScale through my eyes at
[https://twitter.com/alexzdangelo](https://twitter.com/alexzdangelo) including
our Stranger Things total conversion of our workspace.

Apply at
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PayScale/743999676080704-Sen...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PayScale/743999676080704-Senior-
Software-Engineer-Business-Products)

~~~
adamb0mb1
Also hiring:
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PayScale/743999676351478-Sen...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PayScale/743999676351478-Senior-
Software-Engineer-Customer-Data-Engineering)

We take data from customers, in whatever shape they give it to us... and get
it into our products. It's a fun UX, Scale, and ML problem. We're hiring at
all levels.

------
wldata
Waterline Data
([https://www.waterlinedata.com/](https://www.waterlinedata.com/)) |
Hyderabad, India | Full Time

Waterline Data is the Smart Data Catalog company. Our software automatically
discovers, organizes, catalogs and raises trusted data above the waterline
(For a more complete description of our product, see our website). We are
headquartered in Mountain View, CA. Waterline is backed by leading investors.
We provide a supportive, friendly, and healthy environment with competitive
benefits and perks!

Our tech stack includes Hadoop, HDFS, Hive, Spark, Solr, Lucene, Java, JAX-RS
REST and multiple relational databases on the backend and Angular2 Typescript,
Angular Material 2, SCSS on the frontend. We work on all major hadoop
distributions like HDP, CDH, MapR and EMR, Google Cloud Dataproc and Azure
HDInsight.

We are scaling our engineering team, both Dev and QE, in Hyderabad, India and
are looking to hire exceptional talent at all levels of experience in the
following areas:

 _Cloud Engineering_ : AWS, GCP, Azure, EMR, Google Cloud DataProc, HDInsight,
BeanStalk, AppEngine, IAM, Docker, Kubernetes, Hadoop, Spark

 _Search Engineering_ : Solr, Lucene

 _Full stack Engineering_ : Java, JAX-RS, Jersey, Jetty, Angular 2, Angular
Material

 _Quality Engineering_ : Selenium, Automation

 _Performance Engineering_ : Java Memory/CPU profiling

and all solid generalists welcome!

Interested candidates, please email your resume to : jobs@waterlinedata.com
and mention [HackerNews Jobs] in the subject line and your area of interest in
the email.

------
lenpayne
Link2Feed | Sarnia, Ontario, Canada or REMOTE | Full-Time |
Senior/Intermediate PHP Developer |
[https://www.link2feed.com](https://www.link2feed.com)

We can’t end hunger if we don’t understand it.

Link2Feed provides food banks around the world with the technology and real
time reporting tools to make more strategic decisions about how to tackle
hunger on a local, regional, national and international level.

Our developers see the power technology plays in changing the world and
combine code with compassion to make that change every day.

The selected candidate will have the opportunity to work with a team of
developers on Link2Feed’s multi-faceted platform based on PHP (Symfony), Ruby
(Rails) and NodeJS (Express). The selected candidate will be critical in
Link2Feed’s growth and international expansion.

This particular role will help build out our client assessment and referral
toolkits, actively helping to identify the impact that food security can have
on a family's life.

Head office is in Sarnia, Ontario, Canada. All other things being equal, a
local daily commuter is preferred, but semi-remote is negotiable. We realize
Sarnia is a little out of the way.

Send a resume and cover letter with the email subject “Application to Sr./Int.
Software Developer Position” to Len Payne, Chief Technology Officer, at
lpayne@link2feed.com.

For more details, see the full posting at
[https://www.link2feed.com/announcements/were-hiring-
senior-i...](https://www.link2feed.com/announcements/were-hiring-senior-
intermediate-software-developer/)

------
coffutt
Blispay | Software Engineer | Baltimore, MD | ONSITE | blispay.com

Blispay is a financial technology startup backed by FirstMark Capital, NEA,
Accomplice and Founder Collective. Our first product is an everyday credit &
financing solution that customers deserve and merchants need. Our founding
team consists of experienced industry veterans from companies including Bill
Me Later, PayPal, Bank of America, MBNA, Microsoft & Zynga.

As software engineer at Blispay, you'll be designing, building, and
maintaining the software infrastructure and services that power Blispay. This
position requires a passion for desigining elegant, scalable solutions to
complex business and technical problems. The role is a full-time position,
based in Baltimore, MD.

You Will

* Work collaboratively with product owners, designers, and other engineers to design and build features that users want.

* Design and build fault tolerant, highly available, scalable systems.

* Troubleshoot and diagnose system failures and recommend solutions.

Requirements

* Experience designing back-end software systems and services.

* Experience writing production code in a common server side language (we use Java).

* Experience with distributed, asynchronous, message driven systems a plus.

* Experience with batch processing and ETL systems a plus.

* Experience with common data modeling, machine learning, and analytics practices and techniques a plus.

Apply via
[https://jobs.lever.co/blispay.com](https://jobs.lever.co/blispay.com)

------
jotato
Drift | Seattle | Software Engineer | Sr. Software Engineer | Tech Lead |
ONSITE | Full Time

Drift recently acquired the startup I am at (Siftrock) and we are now hiring.

At Drift, we create conversations that make our customers successful. We want
engineers who are ready to tackle some of the most meaningful problems in the
industry—from building adaptive AI for bot-supported conversations, to
designing next generation chat experiences, to bridging the gap between old
and new ways to buy. We want you to join us as we change the global buying
experience.

Tech stack: AWS, Node, Angular, Mongo

Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/drift/jobs/1331728?gh_jid=13317...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/drift/jobs/1331728?gh_jid=1331728)

Sr Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/drift/jobs/1331663?gh_jid=13316...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/drift/jobs/1331663?gh_jid=1331663)

Tech Lead:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/drift/jobs/1331696?gh_jid=13316...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/drift/jobs/1331696?gh_jid=1331696)

------
faat
Finra| Software Engineer/Data Scientist | Salary: 120K-160K| Onsite NYC
[http://http://www.finra.org/](http://http://www.finra.org/)

We are looking for a software engineer that will be working with a team of
statisticians, machine learning experts and financial engineers to solve
complex business problems. The ideal candidate must possess solid knowledge of
web application development and some computational aspects from large scale
data concurrent computing, graph representation and computer algorithm
development

• Experience building full stack of front end and back end web applications
using tools such as React, Vue, NodeJS, Django/Flash, HTML/CSS • Experience in
fast prototyping using common data scientist toolkits such as : Python, R,
Plotly, Shiny, Scala, Spark, Presto, Hive • Knowledge of machine learning and
deep learning • Knowledge of NLP and information extraction • Experience in
handling large amount of data in Unix/Linux environment • Familiar with Unix
scripting environment such as AWK and Perl

For those interested, please reach out directly to richard.liao@finra.org

------
alexandre_m
Ubisoft | Kubernetes developer or administrator | Montreal,Toronto,Quebec |
Full-Time | ONSITE | [https://www.ubisoft.com/](https://www.ubisoft.com/)

Ubisoft Montreal, an industry leading developer of video games, located in the
heart of Montreal’s Mile-End, offers a unique environment where creativity,
teamwork and cutting-edge technology bring to life critically acclaimed video
games and iconic AAA franchises.

We are looking for a passionate software engineer and/or linux administrator
to work on our Kubernetes platform. You will be part of a dynamic team whose
mandate is to innovate and build our container infrastructure for all our
partners worldwide within Ubisoft.

Technology stack: Linux, Kubernetes, golang, python, terraform, prometheus,
OpenStack, external cloud providers (GKE, EKS, AKS).

More positions available than being shown at [1].

Locations are onsite in our different offices in eastern Canada only. Don't be
afraid of the cold!

Contact me: alexandre.mclean at ubisoft.com

[1]
[https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/Ubisoft2/?search=kuberne...](https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/Ubisoft2/?search=kubernetes)

------
miquelb
Rakuten TV | QA, Video Encoding Engineer, Systems, Playback, Frontend, Backend
| Barcelona, Spain | Full-time | Visa | Onsite

Rakuten TV is a video-on-demand (VOD) streaming service within the Rakuten's
services group family, offering thousands of hours of high quality movies and
TV series for subscription, rental and purchase.

Our stack is based in Rails, Nodejs, React, AWS, Docker, MySQL, Redis,
ElasticSearch.

We are looking for several positions:

\- QA: [https://talent.rakuten.careers/jobs/rakuten-tv-europe-qa-
eng...](https://talent.rakuten.careers/jobs/rakuten-tv-europe-qa-eng..).

\- Systems:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/856069598/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/856069598/)

\- Video Encoding: [https://talent.rakuten.careers/jobs/rakuten-tv-europe-
video-...](https://talent.rakuten.careers/jobs/rakuten-tv-europe-video-..).

\- Frontend: [https://talent.rakuten.careers/jobs/senior-javascript-
develo...](https://talent.rakuten.careers/jobs/senior-javascript-develo..).

\- Backend: [https://talent.rakuten.careers/jobs/ruby-software-
developer-...](https://talent.rakuten.careers/jobs/ruby-software-
developer-..).

If interested, please write me: miquel dot barba at rakuten dot com or apply
in [https://jobs.rakuten.tv](https://jobs.rakuten.tv)

------
leemac
Ledgex ([https://ledgex.com](https://ledgex.com)) | Waltham, MA | Full-Time,
Onsite | Full Stack Senior .NET Engineer | UX/UI Designer

We're a small group of engineers and investment professionals looking to
expand our company. Ledgex is a FinTech company focused on developing software
to help multi-asset investors (endowments, foundations, family offices,
outsourced chief investment officers, and pensions) better manage their assets
and their time.

We're hiring a few people to help start a new product with myself and a few
others from the company. This is a greenfield project using our existing
product as a guide.

\- UI/UX Designer - [https://angel.co/ledgex-systems/jobs/435409-lead-ux-ui-
desig...](https://angel.co/ledgex-systems/jobs/435409-lead-ux-ui-designer)

\- Full Stack Senior .NET Engineer - [https://angel.co/ledgex-
systems/jobs/435407-full-stack-senio...](https://angel.co/ledgex-
systems/jobs/435407-full-stack-senior-software-engineer)

Tech Stack: ASP.NET Core, ReactJS/TypeScript, Azure

------
swaraj
Sempre Health | San Francisco | Full-stack engineer | [http://angel.co/sempre-
health/jobs](http://angel.co/sempre-health/jobs)

We use dynamic pricing + SMS to reduce patients' out-of-pocket spend on drugs.
1 in 3 patients skips taking their meds because they are too expensive. We're
on a mission to fix that. Patients receive texts like, "If you pick up your rx
by Sunday you'll pay $20. If you wait until next week, this goes up to $30."
Then, wherever they fill, Sempre's integrations with the pharmacy switch,
ensure they get the right price.

Our team of 7 just closed an $8M Series A to rapidly expand to cover more
patients and medications. We’re scaling product & tech to thousands of
patients in the next quarter.

\- Stack: Python, React, MySQL, RabbitMQ, Docker

\- Interview process: 30 min intro call => 1 hr tech phone screen => 4 hr on-
site => offer

\- Job req: [https://angel.co/sempre-health/jobs/130959-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/sempre-health/jobs/130959-software-engineer)

To apply, email me directly at swaraj@semprehealth.com

~ Swaraj Cofounder & CTO

------
andrebaaij
MIcompany | Software Engineer, Data Engineer | SQL, Python, R, TypeScript, GO,
Terraform, AWS | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE | www.micompany.nl

We build algorithmic applications - our goal is to create sustainable business
value for our clients using the power of technology & data analytics. Our
technology team embeds (machine learning) models into business applications
which change the way our clients work. You will contribute by providing end to
end solutions using a variety of techniques, such as:

\- Building front-ends with VueJS

\- Developing back-end servers with python & GO

\- Designing (analytical) databases with TBs of data.

\- Deploying infrastructure through terraform (infrastructure as code)

On a typical project, lasting a few months, you will help build new
algorithmic applications from scratch using the techniques described above. We
strive to create solid and valuable software within reasonable time frames.

Are you excited to join our Amsterdam office and to change companies through
algorithmic applications?

Please apply via abaaij[at]micompany[dot]nl or our official route
[https://dataanalytics.career/](https://dataanalytics.career/) (let us know
you applied through Hacker News!)

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco or REMOTE
| Technical PM, Customer Success Engineer, Lead Product Designer, Marketing
Operations Manager, Devops/Security Engineer

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Kayak, Twilio, Heroku, Zendesk, Instacart and Twitch

* We're a ~30-person team (SF and remote) on a mission to help companies build better software faster

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, 401k, annual conference budget, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team-oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're currently hiring for:

\- Customer Success Engineer

\- Lead Product Designer

\- Technical Product Manager

\- Marketing Operations Manager

\- Devops/Security Engineer

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.com/jobs](https://rollbar.com/jobs)

~~~
maximp
Would love to learn more about the Technical PM role, but don't see it on your
jobs page.

~~~
mlsmail
I just sent you an email to schedule a call

------
trevelyan
Saito | Beijing, China | full-time | [https://saito.tech](https://saito.tech)

Saito is developing a scalable blockchain that can process terabytes of data a
day. The mechanism we use to do this is counterintuitive, but once grasped
will genuinely change the way you think about blockchain. We are proud to be
supported by the smartest people in Asia:

[https://medium.com/@SaitoOfficial/saito-raises-2-million-
usd...](https://medium.com/@SaitoOfficial/saito-raises-2-million-usd-in-seed-
round-5d53e830188a)

Right now we are looking to hire three people. We need someone great with
UI/UX who can help us improve our core blockchain applications (email, payment
channels, social networks and more). We need an experienced engineer to help
develop features in our core code (currently NodeJS), and we need a network
scaling engineer to help us push network capacity between Asia and North
America to its theoretical limits among other things. We have some write-ups
here:

[http://org.saito.tech/jobs/open-positions/](http://org.saito.tech/jobs/open-
positions/)

Things you should know about us: we are a smaller team (four people) planning
to be in Beijing for about a year. And while we're not committed to China
long-term and expect to be flexible with remote work eventually, we do need
anyone who joins us to spend a non-trivial amount of time in Asia this coming
year. We can also guarantee this is an adventure worth taking. Interested?
Please message me directly -- questions on the job or our scaling method all
welcome -- my email address is in my HN profile.

------
olieidel
Merantix | {Machine Intelligence, Software, Clojure} Engineer | Berlin | Full-
Time, Internship, Onsite, Visa assistance |
[https://www.merantix.com](https://www.merantix.com)

Merantix conceptualizes, builds and scales AI ventures. Our team is made up of
entrepreneurs, scientists, physicians and engineers from premier universities
in Europe and North America. Many of us have PhDs and work experience at top
tech companies. We’re based in Europe’s startup capital, Berlin, and are
growing quickly!

We are looking for Machine Intelligence and Software Engineers to join our
core team to help us develop impactful applications of machine learning across
a range of fields. We deploy to Google Cloud Platform, leveraging Tensorflow,
Apache Beam, Google Cloud ML, and Docker.

You will:

    
    
      * Research and prototype state-of-the-art deep learning models
    
      * Design terabyte-scale data pipelines
    
      * Iterate on building and analyzing products to uncover scalable businesses
    

Further, we're also hiring Clojure developers for our medical project team
which is making healthcare more efficient through machine learning. There, you
will:

    
    
      * Develop an impactful and technically challenging medical application in ClojureScript and Clojure
    
      * Join a team of experienced Clojurists who are happy to mentor you (@volrath, @daveliepmann, @countgizmo, @olieidel)
    
      * Have a tight and efficient feedback-loop with physicians (we have two)
    
      * Interface with our Machine Learning models.
    

Have a look at our job openings here:
[https://merantix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/](https://merantix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/)

------
erikgrinaker
Sanity.io | Backend/Golang, Frontend/Javascript | Oslo, Norway | Full-time |
VISA, ONSITE | [https://sanity.io](https://sanity.io)

Sanity.io is a startup building world-leading cloud-based content
infrastructure at enterprise scale. Basically we provide a global, real time
structured content database with powerful query capabilities and an open
source framework to build highly customized content management interfaces on
top of it. We are now looking for talented backend and frontend developers to
join our fast-growing team.

We offer:

\- Competitive salary, stock options

\- Flexible work hours, open to periods of remoting

\- A tight, friendly team with an awesome play- and work ethic

\- Base in the second happiest country in the world (Norway), in one of
Europe's fastest growing cities (Oslo) ticking all the boxes when it comes to
arts, nightlife, and the great outdoors. (And everyone speaks English!)

\- Awesome social benefits as mandated by Norwegian law including child
benefits, paid parental leave, universal healthcare, four weeks of vacation

Details for all open positions here:
[https://www.sanity.io/careers](https://www.sanity.io/careers)

------
KurtisL
SigOpt | San Francisco, CA. Software Engineer: Full time, Onsite. Small team
working on everything from machine learning to javascript.

SigOpt is building a cloud-based ensemble of optimization tools that is proven
and integrates seamlessly into existing infrastructure. We're used by globally
recognized leaders within the insurance, credit card, algorithmic trading and
consumer packaged goods industries.

We're looking for generalists who feel comfortable working on everything from
machine learning pipelines to javascript to join our small but growing team.
Our stack is built on tested and popular tools like postgres, python, AWS,
node, react. We prefer versatile developers over experts in a single field.

Responsibilities: -Work with customer success and the research engineers to
design, build and ship new features in the API -Design, build and continue to
improve the SigOpt web experience, from account administration to cutting edge
visualizations -Champion usability and clean design across the website and
API, maintaining the high bar that our customers continue to give us positive
feedback on -Showcase SigOpt in code examples from our public GitHub repo,
documentation and how-to articles on the website, and occasionally blog posts

Requirements: -Minimum 1 year industry experience in a software engineering
role -Experience in a wide variety of languages and tools

Pluses: -React/ES6 experience -API design experience -Experience writing and
maintaining test suites including unit, integration and browser tests -Machine
learning experience -Strong oral and written communication skills

More information at [https://sigopt.com/careers](https://sigopt.com/careers)

------
jhchabran
Heetch | Europe | Full-Time | FULL REMOTE

Heetch is a ridesharing company that handles 150k rides per week. We're
providing young people with an affordable and safe way to enjoy their nights.
We have raised is $20M in January.

Our engineering team is operating entirely remotely across Europe.

We're hiring an Elixir engineer, to join us in building a transverse team that
is focused on improving the productivity of other developers in the company by
spotting generic needs across teams and addressing them in the most impactful
way.

This is done through various means such as introducing a new technology or
designing a creative solution to a problem shared by multiple teams and
shipping it as a library.

We do this through carefully collected feedbacks, analysis and is delivered
iteratively, following closely open-source methodologies. The team also
allocates an afternoon per week to work directly on open source projects and
blogging.

See our job offer:
[https://www.heetch.com/job/150d8c79-e8ad-4108-b486-176b757c8...](https://www.heetch.com/job/150d8c79-e8ad-4108-b486-176b757c8e85)

We're running a Go/Elixir microservices (90+ atm) stack and our mobile clients
are built in Swift and Kotlin. We're using a lot of Postgres, Redis and lately
Kafka.

We provide great pay, a conference budget, a travel budget (wanna physically
pair with someone for a specific project, go for it) and other perks.

We also have other engineering positions opened, see
[https://www.heetch.com/jobs/](https://www.heetch.com/jobs/)

------
FB_iOS
Facebook | iOS Engineers | ONSITE Menlo Park/San Francisco (Instagram)
(Relocation package provided)

Facebook is looking for iOS Engineers to come join our mobile efforts! We're
hiring across all teams including: the Facebook app, Messenger, Instagram,
Accessibility, etc.

We're looking for engineers who have at least 2 years of experience in iOS
development. Doesn't matter if you're more of an Objective-C or Swift
developer, we have calibrated interviewers that give you the freedom to
interview in either language.

If you're curious what development is like at Facebook, feel free to take a
look at the link below:

Inside iOS Engineering:
[https://code.facebook.com/ios](https://code.facebook.com/ios)

Here’s a podcast we’ve recently launched about mobile engineering and the
technical projects we’re working on:
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/inside-facebook-
mobile](https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/inside-facebook-mobile)

If you're interested, shoot me an email at ranadu (at) fb.com with the subject
line Hacker News.

Agencies and solicitors will be blacklisted.

------
litcharts
LitCharts | Full Stack Developer | Full-time | Remote Only (USA) |
[https://www.litcharts.com](https://www.litcharts.com)

Come help improve literature education with LitCharts! LitCharts provides high
quality literature guides, analysis, and related literary tools and resources.
Over two million students, teachers, and general interest readers use the
LitCharts website and mobile apps every month.

We are looking for a full-time Full Stack Developer to work on all aspects of
the site, both front- and back-end. Must be proficient with Ruby and Ruby on
Rails, Javascript and jQuery, AWS and S3, Haml, SCSS, and working remotely.

We’re a small team, and the code you write will have a direct impact on our
success as well as reach millions of users. You can work from home or
anywhere. We work flexible hours but typically stick to 9am-5pm EST and are
looking for someone able to do the same. All applicants must also be legally
authorized to work in the United States.

Please email your resume, Github profile, samples of your code/work, or
anything else you'd like to us to know about to hiring@litcharts.com to apply.
Thanks for reading!

------
floore2018
Jellynote | CTO | Paris (visa sponsorship possible) | Full-Time | 80kEUR +
equity

Every month 1 million musicians come to Jellynote looking for new songs to
learn and play on their instrument. We are the marketplace where music
teachers and pros share their resources (sheet music, video tutorials) and
meet the people who want to experience the joy of making music.

This is the perfect moment to join as we’ll be scaling the team with the newly
raised money.

Technologies used in our stack include Python, Django, C++ (viewer), Rest,
CSS3, ES6, CoffeeScript, React, Node, Vue, MongoDB.

You'll need to be very hands-on, as well as demonstrate an ability to lead and
make strategic decisions impacting the product and the users.

Your responsibilities:

\- Transition current platform into a two-sided marketplace with content
creators on one side and music learners on the other

\- Recruit 1 front end and 1 back end engineer, later on iOS and Android
engineers

\- Evaluate technology choices, and potentially lead refactoring work

\- Improve apps latency

\- Implement agile methods and rigorous testing & deployment processes

\- Participate in R&D efforts to improve the interactive score viewer, and
imagine algorithms to automate the transcription of a score

\- Always keep financial and human cost of decisions in mind

Email flore@jellynote.com.

------
TalantatUphold
Uphold | Multiple Positions | Braga, Portugal; NYC, NY; Bay Area, CA; Tampa,
FL | Full-time | Uphold.com

Uphold is a next-generation financial services platform that uses blockchain
technology to democratize access to investments and other financial services.
We have fought to provide a fairer, easier and more affordable system. We
favor speed, simplicity, and ease of use over complexity. We put security and
transparency first. Our commitment to transparency sets a new standard for the
industry. Unlike banks, we are fully reserved, and transparent: we hold assets
to match our obligations and publish both in real time.

We are hiring in our Engineering, Finance/FinOps, Marketing,
Operations/Security, and Legal/Compliance departments.

To learn more about our open positions visit our careers page
([https://uphold.com/en/about-us/careers](https://uphold.com/en/about-
us/careers)). If the position you are interested in does not have a JD posted
it will be forthcoming within the week.

In the meantime, please send resumes to Kaily.Burton@Uphold.com with the
subject “HN + PositionTitle”.

We can wait to speak with you!

------
mightybyte
Kadena | Haskell Engineer, Frontend Javascript Engineer | Brooklyn, NY | Full-
time, ONSITE

Kadena is hiring a Haskell Software Engineer familiar with functional
programming languages and interested in learning Haskell to build out our new
public-chain protocol, Chainweb, and further our work in formal verification
of smart contracts.

Kadena is building the leading blockchain platform for businesses and
enterprises by solving scalability and security concerns that impede
widespread blockchain adoption. Founded by two lead engineers from JP Morgan’s
blockchain group, our existing technology stack consists of our open-source
smart contract language Pact and our private-chain protocol, ScalableBFT,
products that are already in use with Fortune-100 clients, coded entirely in
Haskell. We believe Haskell lends a decisive advantage through drastically
enhanced productivity, excellent concurrency and parallelization support,
unbeatable programming-language tooling, and sheer pleasure of coding. We
can’t wait to see what you will add to our stack!

[http://kadena.io/](http://kadena.io/)

For more information, email mightybyte@gmail.com

------
snaza
CJ Affiliate | Senior Software Engineer | Westlake Village (Los Angeles), CA
and Santa Barbara, CA | Onsite

We're the leader in affiliate marketing, and we're solving interesting
problems at scale. We interact with almost 1B users monthly and drive over
100M transactions a year.

We are dedicated to personal and professional growth for all of our engineers.
We send delegations to several conferences each year (Strata, Re:Invent,
Defcon, React Rally, etc.), run lunch-and-learns and various working groups,
offer personal study time, and foster a culture of teaching.

We value TDD, pair programming, automation, and dogma-free agile practices

We enjoy the financial backing of a Fortune 500 business while maintaining the
independence, agility, and lack of bureaucracy of a smaller company.

Apply Online at
[http://jobs.cj.com/jobs/category/engineering/](http://jobs.cj.com/jobs/category/engineering/)

or email me at snazarian at cj.com

[https://engineering.cj.com](https://engineering.cj.com) |
[https://github.com/cjdev](https://github.com/cjdev)

------
alasano
Coveo | SOLUTION DEVELOPER - IMPLEMENTATION | Montreal & Quebec City, Canada |
Full-time, ONSITE

As a solution developer, you will implement search-based applications that
change the digital experience for our customers and their customers. Coveo has
game-changing features out-of-the-box, but you will need great business acumen
and technical skills to configure it perfectly to our customers' environment.
Indexing, in the cloud, millions of documents in hundreds of different systems
and delivering search results that are relevant to the user’s situation in
less than a second brings its own particular challenges.

Profile:

* You have very strong coding skills that you developed either during your degree in computer science or with years of experience in the business. (A mix of both is ideal!)

* You are better than most with JS, Python, C# and ASP.NET. You are also comfortable working on Windows AND Linux.

* You can suit up one day and wear a Star Wars t-shirt the next…

* You have a thing for business… You love creating value and improving performance.

While we offer all the perks people come to expect of a job (great new
offices, top of the line equipment, competitive salaries and insurance,
unlimited cappucinos and snacks, nerf gun battles), we think the best part
about working with us is simply being excited about going to work every day.
On a day to day basis you'll continually face interesting challenges, have
great autonomy and you'll be able to bring your ideas to the table knowing
that your team genuinely wants to hear them.

Interview Process: phone screen - interview - tech test - offer.

To get in touch : aasanovic (@) coveo.com

~~~
datavirtue
Nerf gun battles? Those usually get axed after a couple of guys sneak around
the office and make contact inadvertently catching the receptionist off guard
in the cross fire.

~~~
alasano
We do have those type of raids but we're very careful to avoid civilian
casualties in the cross fire!

I bought the biggest one just in case (Nerf Mastodon)

------
dhanson358
Weathermatic ([http://www.weathermatic.com](http://www.weathermatic.com)) |
Full Stack Software Developer | Full-time | Dallas Area (DFW) Texas | Must be
in DFW but mostly work remote/at home

* Ruby, Rails, Golang, React, React Native, AWS, GraphQL *

We build cellular-connected commercial irrigation solutions. Our smart
controllers connect via a cellular aircard to provide a web- and app-based
control/monitoring platform for irrigators and property managers
([http://www.smartlinknetwork.com](http://www.smartlinknetwork.com)). This
saves everyone involved time, money, and water. Through our "Save Water | Give
Life" initiative, we dedicate a portion of our proceeds to clean water
initiatives, building drinking water wells in developing countries
([https://www.weathermatic.com/our-cause/](https://www.weathermatic.com/our-
cause/)).

Our office is in Garland, TX, but our software team works remotely most of the
time, just meeting at the office for planning meetings, etc.

We run a core web application in Ruby on Rails, with the field-communication
parts written in Go. The system can also be accessed via our React Native
based mobile application. Deployed using Docker via AWS ECS, AWS Lambda, and
other associated services.

We are a small team looking for someone who can contribute at all levels of
the project, even including firmware and test fixture design if that's
interesting to you! Lots of opportunity to make a difference and work with a
variety of interesting technologies.

Email me (VP of Engineering) at: david.hanson@weathermatic.com

------
ztorkelson
Clover | Sunnyvale, CA | ONSITE | Full-Time | Senior, Distributed Systems |
USD $180k+

We’re a small group of experienced software engineers tasked with ensuring
that Clover’s continued growth is sustainable over the long term. Clover
recently shipped its one-millionth device and we process over USD $60B in
annualized GPV.

If you're interested in scalability, either at the operational level (e.g.
10,000 TPS this year to 20,000 TPS the next) or at the institutional level
(e.g. growing from 150 engineers to 300), then please don’t hesitate to reach
out. Some recent projects we’ve been working on:

    
    
      - Decomposing a monolithic Java backend into a set of modular services.
      - Strategic migration from on-premises infrastructure to public cloud. We use both AWS and GCP.
      - Design and development of a high-throughput, low-latency OLAP pipeline, backed by Kafka and Snowflake.
      - Design and development of a horizontally-scalable MySQL database layer for sharding tens of terabytes of tenant data.
      - Tooling for load test automation and analysis within our SDLC. We use Python and Locust to synthesize the workload.
    

zac at clover dot com

------
jaz46
Pachyderm --San Francisco -- Onsite only

jobs@pachyderm.io

Love Docker, Golang, and distributed systems?

Pachyderm is an enterprise data science platform.

Teams that find themselves struggling to maintain a growing mess of advance
data science tasks such as machine learning or bioinformatics/genomics
research use Pachyderm to greatly simplify their system and reduce development
time. They rely on Pachyderm to do the heavy lifting so they can focus on the
business logic in their data pipelines.

Check us out at:

pachyderm.com

[http://github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm](http://github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm)

What would data analytics infrastructure (namely Hadoop) look like if we
rebuilt it from scratch today? We think it would be containerized, modular,
and easy enough for a single person to use while still being scalable enough
for a whole company. Tools like Docker and Kubernetes provide the perfect
building blocks for us revolutionize data infrastructure!

Pachyderm is just 8 people right now, so you'd be getting in right at the
ground floor and have an enormous impact on the success and direction of the
company as well as building the rest of the engineering team.

Positions:

* Core distributed systems/infrastructure engineer (Golang)

* Front-end Engineer (Javascript)

* Lead Developer Advocate -- be the face of Pachyderm and get OSS users excited! Build machine learning and data science examples, write blog posts, give conference talks, and generally just evangelize Go, Docker, and Kubernetes!

------
quentinp
Clustree – Paris, France or REMOTE (Paris time zone) – Full time

Clustree's mission is to put the Human back in Human Resources. We collect,
normalize and transform millions of career paths in our SaaS platform to
provide AI-based recommendation services for HR. Clustree has raised 7 M€ in
June 2018 and is making its team stronger to accompany its growth in France
before launching in the US.

We work on cool problems using Python 3, Docker, Kubernetes, Elasticsearch,
RabbitMQ, Spark and TensorFlow. You can work from our Paris office but we also
offer true remote: I work from Reunion Island and only travel to Paris twice a
year.

We're looking to add an experienced backend engineer to a team of 30 seasoned,
talented professionals. You will write reliable and efficient backend
services, and use your experience to shape and improve the team practices,
from design to planning, implementation and deployment.

French is a requirement.

[https://www.welcometothejungle.co/companies/clustree/jobs/se...](https://www.welcometothejungle.co/companies/clustree/jobs/senior-
backend-engineer_paris)

------
mcgwiz
Reasi | Senior Software Engineer | Los Angeles, CA | Remote - US | Full-time |
[https://reasi.com](https://reasi.com)

Looking for a challenge? We're passionate about modernizing the real estate
industry because buyers and sellers deserve better than the nerve-wracking,
fraud-prone, disjointed and expensive manual processes they currently endure.
This is a huge market but it has high institutional and cultural barriers -
our success is driven entirely by our expertise, creativity, agility, and
action.

Stack: AWS, Docker, Ethereum/Solidity, PostgreSQL, TypeScript, Node.js/Koa,
React, Jest, Bootstrap/Sass, <tech you recommend>.

Senior Software Engineer:

\- full-stack web/mobile developer who specializes in any of the following:
blockchain, DevOps / site reliability, graphic design, data science;

\- has a number of challenging projects under their belt, providing the drive
and experience to identify and deliver our most impactful business needs; and

\- is an effective interpersonal communicator and mentor with acute attention
to detail and strong opinions about software architecture and teamwork.

Please reach out for more information: jobs@reasi.com.

------
blobbers
Voleon Group | Senior Software Engineers or Senior Sysadmin / Linux DB
SysAdmins | ONSITE Berkeley, California |

Co-founded in 2007 by two leading scientists, The Voleon Group combines an
academic approach to research with an emphasis on scalability and risk
management to deliver cutting-edge technology at the forefront of the finance
industry. At Voleon, we approach investment management through the prism of
machine learning, in which flexible statistical models are applied to the
problem of financial prediction. Rather than having humans look at individual
events within the marketplace, machine learning employs statistical algorithms
capable of detecting persistent effects across large swaths of data.

Software:
[https://jobs.lever.co/voleon/a4453137-a5c4-4811-886d-d53f7bb...](https://jobs.lever.co/voleon/a4453137-a5c4-4811-886d-d53f7bb6bfbb?lever-
via=VAkzh0MtjQ)

IT:
[https://jobs.lever.co/voleon/88df7d75-0882-4aeb-8d38-73ba84e...](https://jobs.lever.co/voleon/88df7d75-0882-4aeb-8d38-73ba84e627f4?lever-
via=VAkzh0MtjQ)

------
souprock
Southeast USA including: Virginia (Arlington and Dulles), Maryland (Annapolis
Junction), South Carolina (Greenville), Alabama (Huntsville), Florida (beach
east of Melbourne), Texas (Austin and San Antonio), Pennsylvania (State
College) and possibly others, all ONSITE. Citizenship is a job requirement.

We do emulators, JIT, hypervisors, stuff similar to valgrind, debuggers,
manual disassembly, binary static analysis, parsers, and assembly. We write
our own low-level tools, frequently in C99 to run on Linux. We also use IDA
Pro, qemu, Simics, JTAG debuggers, gdb, Coverity, KlocWork, LLVM, and so on.
Easily transferable skills include those related to compilers, kernel drivers,
embedded RTOSes, vectorizing, firmware, VxWorks BSP development, symbolic
execution, boot loaders, software verification, concolic testing, abstract
interpretation, satisfiability (SAT, SMT) solvers, and decompilers. We work
with more than a dozen architectures including PowerPC/ppc, MIPS,
ARM/Thumb/AArch64, x86/x64/Intel, DSPs, and microcontrollers. We hire from no-
degree to PhD. Common degrees include Computer Science, Computer Engineering,
Electrical Engineering, and Mathematics.

We don't normally work overtime, and we get paid more if we do. We're never
expected to take work home or be on call. Because of the citizenship
requirement, there is no chance that the work will be outsourced. Flex-time is
fairly extreme; some do randomish hours.

Location hints: Pick Arlington for a car-free life, subway included. Pick
Florida or Texas to live in a place with solid gun rights and no state income
tax. Pick Florida for almost no traffic or commute, surfing, and houses that
commonly go for $150,000 to $450,000.

You can email me at users.sf.net, with account name albert.

~~~
sbradford26
What is the name of the company, so I can do some research?

~~~
philibuster
Raytheon CSI

~~~
souprock
Although informally correct, this is highly misleading. There really isn't
much info about the company on the internet, the stuff that shows up in
searches is laughably wrong, and it is really important to understand that
"Raytheon Cyber Solutions, Inc." has different benefits and culture than many
other companies owned by The Raytheon Corporation.

An example of the problem is glassdoor claiming $44k-$70k for a highly-
technical position in San Antonio that requires an existing clearance.
Seriously???? I smell paid services, but anyway that salary has been bit
shifted. They also have lots of photos that are not us at all. There is a
separate company that makes gun turrets, some place in Spain... this is simply
not us at all.

So philibuster, this is not helping. Please stop. If anybody relies on a
search for the company name, they might conclude that we pay top technical
talent about as much as burger flippers.

~~~
prophetjohn
Why don't you just correct the GP? Kind of weird/suspicious that the company
name appears to be secret

~~~
souprock
It isn't secret, but notice how many words it takes to explain things. That
becomes half the job post and looks ridiculous. If I don't go into that long-
winded explanation, and maybe even if I do, people are going to make some very
wrong assumptions about the company. This is a mid-sized company of about 400
people, not really public-facing, purposely without a web site. Searching for
us on the internet mostly provides nonsense.

I hope that the technical aspects of the jobs are what people care about. I
find it weird/suspicious if the name matters, given that it is common in the
USA to have multiple distinct companies with distinct benefits and culture all
operating under one brand.

~~~
prophetjohn
A lot of people do care about more than just the technical aspects of the job,
like what the company does. When that's intentionally obfuscated and the all
the locations are government-y towns, then one is left to make assumptions —
like that they'd be building software that spies on their fellow citizens or
helps bomb people in faraway countries. Many people would be turned off by
contributing to software like that even if the technical challenges are
interesting.

And I didn't even say it was suspicious that the name was omitted in the job
post. I said it was suspicious that when someone asked and someone else
answered, apparently incorrectly, you got defensive but still didn't issue a
correction. It's weird.

~~~
souprock
They were correct, in an informal way. I clarified that, though evidently not
well. (C is for Cyber, S is for Solutions, I is for Inc.)

The only comments ever posted by philibuster are in response to me. It's sort
of a stalking thing, which should explain my irritation. Because the company
lacks a web or other consumer presence, very little information can be easily
found from the name. What little is out there is absurdly wrong.

When I think of "building software that spies on their fellow citizens", the
first thing that pops into mind is all of San Francisco and Silicon Valley.
That is the entire business model of that area, and of most of the jobs being
posted here.

------
Hipcamp123
Hipcamp | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.hipcamp.com](https://www.hipcamp.com)

Hipcamp makes it easy to list, discover, and book campgrounds and
accommodations on private and public land. Whether you’re looking for a scenic
spot to pitch your tent or planning a nature-filled getaway, Hipcamp is your
go-to guide to getting outside. We believe that spending time in nature is
essential to a happy and healthy life, and we’re deeply proud that we’re
making nature more accessible, providing income to support the protection of
private land, and creating community across the urban-rural divide.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/hipcamp](https://www.keyvalues.com/hipcamp)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Full Stack Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/257b07a0-f84d-4afd-a535-ec763e...](https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/257b07a0-f84d-4afd-a535-ec763e3ccbe7)

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/257b07a0-f84d-4afd-a535-ec763e...](https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/257b07a0-f84d-4afd-a535-ec763e3ccbe7)

\- Head of Engineering:
[https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/699d44e1-eece-4b85-8532-942334...](https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/699d44e1-eece-4b85-8532-942334e1706e)

Tech Stack: Ruby on rails React Redux React Native Sass Redis ElasticSearch
Postgres Heroku Airflow Python 3

------
notabankster
TD Bank Group | Toronto, ON, Canada | DevOps Engineer, Full Stack Engineer |
Full Time | ONSITE Downtown Toronto. Great work-life balance. Full TD
benefits. [https://jobs.td.com/en-CA/why-choose-
us/benefits/](https://jobs.td.com/en-CA/why-choose-us/benefits/)

I have multiple software engineering openings on my team at all seniority
levels (coop to senior). We're looking for highly-technical, hands-on software
engineers who can wear multiple hats in a new agile team within our Enterprise
Information Management group. We're focusing on DevOps & Internal tools to
better manage our Big Data Lake and move to a PaaS model. We do back-end
microservices, big data job orchestration, promotion workflows, web front-
ends, monitoring tools, automation. We run a cluster with thousands of cores,
petabytes of data and terabytes of RAM. We have a backlog of interesting work
that requires critical thinking and creativity. We're all about improving the
way we work, leading by example and reducing friction.

Qualities

    
    
      * Self-starter, Go-getter
    
      * Constantly finds ways to optimize processes
    
      * Automates by default
    
      * Great communication skills
    

Experience

    
    
      * Solid experience with Linux, Java and the JVM
    
      * Python
    
      * Cloudera stack 
    
      * ELK stack
    
      * Hadoop / Cloudera security
    
      * Structured and unstructured data
    
      * Designing / consuming APIs within an SoA / microservices architecture
    
      * Test automation tools and techniques
    
      * Configuration management
    
      * DevOps practices
    
      * CI/CD
    
      * TDD
    
      * Setting up VMs, environments, docker
    
      * Worked in an agile team
    
      * Front-end angular skills an asset

~~~
bazram
Where exactly would you like us to apply? I found your exact listing on a few
job sites (applications were closed) but not on jobs.td.com

------
drabiger
HYPE.de | Cologne/Köln, Germany | ONSITE | Java developers | full time or part
time

HYPE is hiring Java developers in Cologne/Köln, Junior or Senior level. Tech
stack: Java 11, Kafka, Spring, JPA/Hibernate, JAX-RS, jQuery, React

HYPE started out as a spin-off from DaimlerChrysler. Soon, we focused on
innovation software and learned how to build it with the client’s success in
mind. Today, we are among the leaders of the field. And this is only where our
journey begins.

More info: [https://www.hypeinnovation.com/de/ueber-hype/full-stack-
java...](https://www.hypeinnovation.com/de/ueber-hype/full-stack-java-
developer) [https://www.hypeinnovation.com/de/ueber-
hype/karriere/back-e...](https://www.hypeinnovation.com/de/ueber-
hype/karriere/back-end-java-developer)
[https://www.hypeinnovation.com/de/ueber-hype/werkstudent-
sof...](https://www.hypeinnovation.com/de/ueber-hype/werkstudent-software-
development)

------
ynnak
Cognii | Boston, MA or SF Bay Area, or remote

    
    
      2018-2022 Leading vendor for AI market in education - Technavio, Global Markets Insights
      National Science Foundation Innovation Grant Winner
      EdTech Innovation of the Year Awards Winner - MassTLC, Reimagine Education
      An AI personal assistant bot with traction - VentureBeat
    

Join us to transform education with AI technology. Cognii's conversational
EdTech Virtual Learning Assistant tutors students to mastery with automatic
grading of short essay answers. We are looking for entrepreneurial candidates
in the following areas:

1\. AI and NLP Engineers (Senior, Junior)

    
    
      - natural language processing
      - statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis
      - information extraction
    

2\. System Architect

    
    
      - Design a scalable web service
      - Experience with Ruby on Rails
    

3\. Mobile App Developer

    
    
      - iOS/Android development
      - UX design, API integration experience
    

Join us to participate in our growth, advance your career and get rewarded
with generous stock options. Please send your application and resume to
jobs@cognii.com

------
silent_void
Rakuten TV | QA, Video Encoding Engineer, Systems, Playback, Frontend, Backend
| Barcelona, Spain | Full-time | Visa | Onsite

Rakuten TV is a video-on-demand (VOD) streaming service within the Rakuten's
services group family, offering thousands of hours of high quality movies and
TV series for subscription, rental and purchase.

Our stack is based in Rails, Nodejs, React, AWS, Docker, MySQL, Redis,
ElasticSearch.

We are looking for several positions:

\- QA: [https://talent.rakuten.careers/jobs/rakuten-tv-europe-qa-
eng...](https://talent.rakuten.careers/jobs/rakuten-tv-europe-qa-
engineer-8169)

\- Systems:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/856069598/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/856069598/)

\- Video Encoding: [https://talent.rakuten.careers/jobs/rakuten-tv-europe-
video-...](https://talent.rakuten.careers/jobs/rakuten-tv-europe-video-
encoding-engineer-8165)

\- Frontend: [https://talent.rakuten.careers/jobs/senior-javascript-
develo...](https://talent.rakuten.careers/jobs/senior-javascript-
developer-8173)

\- Backend: [https://talent.rakuten.careers/jobs/ruby-software-
developer-...](https://talent.rakuten.careers/jobs/ruby-software-
developer-8168)

If interested, please write me: miquel dot barba at rakuten dot com or apply
in [https://jobs.rakuten.tv](https://jobs.rakuten.tv)

------
christudor
MASSOLIT.IO | London, UK | Content Developer | Full-Time | Onsite

# About MASSOLIT

MASSOLIT ([https://www.massolit.io](https://www.massolit.io)) is a fast-
growing, funded education technology start-up based in London, UK. We work
with university academics to create high-quality, curriculum-linked video
lectures for use in secondary schools in the UK and overseas.

# About the Role

We’re looking for a Content Developer to help us create new video content for
the site. Main responsibilities: – Liaising with customers to decide which
subjects/topics to focus on – Identifying and contacting expert academics to
create content – Filming and editing footage

# What We're Looking For

We’re looking for someone with passion for (online) teaching and learning, an
eye for detail, and a willingness to learn. If you’ve got teaching experience
that would be a big plus, but it is not required.

Don’t worry if you don’t know anything about filming. We can teach you that –
and you’ll end up with an ability to shoot and edit to an industry-leading
standard.

# What We'll Give You

We’ll give you a competitive salary, bonus, paid holiday, and equity in the
company.

If interested, please email Chris Tudor (chris@massolit.io).

------
isabellatessian
London, UK | TESSIAN | Machine-intelligent filters to secure enterprise
communications | On-Site | Full Time | Visa sponsorship possible |
www.tessian.com

Tessian is a machine intelligent email security platform. Our mission is to
keep the world’s most sensitive data private and secure - to do this we're
looking for backend engineers to help build out both our backend platform and
machine learning models to support our next stage of growth following our $13m
Series A (Accel, Balderton Capital) earlier this year.

We're hiring for Python Backend Engineers (all levels) and Applied Data
Scientists with 2+ years of production experience.

\- - -

Data Scientist - Read more & apply here: [http://bit.ly/data-science-at-
tessian-2018](http://bit.ly/data-science-at-tessian-2018)

Tessian couldn't exist without our machine learning models; it’s at the heart
of what we do, and it’s what our clients rely on day-to-day. We're looking for
data scientists who are excited about the opportunities and challenges that
come with researching, building and deploying real-time production models.

\- - -

Python Backend Engineer - Read more & apply here: [http://bit.ly/python-at-
Tessian-2018](http://bit.ly/python-at-Tessian-2018)

We build high volume, low latency data processing for some of the world’s
largest organisations. The backend systems power the whole company and our
teams have touch points with all of our engineering teams. From deploying data
science models in production to integrating with our front end, you'll be
involved in projects that span all aspects of the business.

------
allisonmiller
SAP Concur | Full Stack and Front End Engineer | Bellevue, WA | Onsite or
Remote | Full Time |

If using React, GraphQL, AWS, and Kubernetes to launch an brand-new version of
the industry-leading expense management application and architecting it to
support 60 million requests per month is interesting to you, give us a shout!

We are looking for experienced engineers that are familiar with modern
JavaScript and its related tooling. Applicants must have a few years of
experience building web applications. We own nearly everything about our
stack, from the languages and frameworks we use all the way to how we deploy
our software, so you should be comfortable wearing many hats.

Our office is in Bellevue (close to Seattle), and we are very remote friendly.

Apply here: [https://jobs.sap.com/job/Bellevue-SAP-Concur-Senior-
Software...](https://jobs.sap.com/job/Bellevue-SAP-Concur-Senior-Software-
Development-Engineer-Job-WA-98004/461785601/?locale=en_US)

Careers: [https://www.concur.com/en-us/careers](https://www.concur.com/en-
us/careers)

~~~
criveros
don't make people have to create an account to apply to your positions.

------
Ridecell2016
Ridecell | San Francisco | Full-time | ONSITE | www.ridecell.com

Ridecell is on a mission to run the world better by powering the fastest
growing and most efficient ridesharing, carsharing, and autonomous mobility
services. As the world shifts to a mobility-as-a-service model, market leaders
in traditional transportation need to rapidly transform their business. New
entrants in autonomous and shared mobility have an opportunity to lead new
markets. Ridecell is best poised to support the initiatives of these industry
leading organizations, with several customers, including BMW (Reachnow), AAA
(Gig carshare), and Renault (Zity), who already use our proven platform to
launch, operate, and rapidly scale their mobility services across multiple
geographies.

By joining Ridecell, you'll find yourself at the start of something big: A
better way to do transportation

We're hiring Engineers (Robotics, Site Reliability / DevOps, Android, iOS),
Product and more. Learn about our career opportunities here:
[https://ridecell.com/careers.html](https://ridecell.com/careers.html)

------
jph98
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18113144](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18113144)

Ometria | London (UK) | Full-Time | [https://ometria.com](https://ometria.com)

Ometria's mission is to stop impersonal ‘one size fits all’ marketing
campaigns and make the way retailers communicate with their customers more
personalised and engaging. We are bringing the technology of the hyper-growth
retail giants, like Amazon, to many more retailers utilising advanced data
modelling and machine learning techniques, and this involves processing many
millions of data points quickly and reliably.

We’re building out a B2B SaaS platform to support this using Javascript and
Python (Flask services) on AWS and Kubernetes at scale.

Open roles are as follows:

\- Lead Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://www.workable.com/j/8605A40E4F](https://www.workable.com/j/8605A40E4F)

\- Senior Python Engineer:
[https://www.workable.com/j/DD178A47E6](https://www.workable.com/j/DD178A47E6)

\- Product Manager:
[https://www.workable.com/j/1BF3115981](https://www.workable.com/j/1BF3115981)

\- Machine Learning Engineer:
[https://www.workable.com/j/E0C3A6993E](https://www.workable.com/j/E0C3A6993E)

Tech Stack: JS, Python, Kubernetes, AWS, Postgres, Redshift -
[https://stackshare.io/ometria](https://stackshare.io/ometria)

------
ecesena
Pinterest | Security | San Francisco, CA or Seattle, WA | Full-Time | Onsite

I'm looking specifically for Product Security, but my team is also hiring for
Infra & Corp Security. Feel free to reach out directly, I'll need your resume
for the process.

Pinterest is building the world's first visual discovery engine. More than 250
million people around the world use Pinterest to dream about, plan and prepare
for things they want to do in life.

[https://careers.pinterest.com/careers/details/security-
engin...](https://careers.pinterest.com/careers/details/security-engineer-
product_san-francisco_1029463)

[https://careers.pinterest.com/careers/details/security-
engin...](https://careers.pinterest.com/careers/details/security-engineer-
infrastructure_san-francisco_983145)

[https://careers.pinterest.com/careers/details/security-
engin...](https://careers.pinterest.com/careers/details/security-engineer-
corporate_san-francisco_1021828)

~~~
eenenmo
Hey could I ask you about the New Grad roles?

------
mrkurt
fly.io | Full-Time | Remote Only | TypeScript Developer

Fly is an open source platform for building CDNs and other “edge
applications”. You might like working here if you're interested in internet
infrastructure, care about low level JavaScript runtimes, and think you'd
enjoy writing TypeScript / JavaScript full time.

We're a small team of 6 with real revenue. We help companies build fast
applications, and tell our families we're in an epic battle against the speed
of light (it's true!).

We're hiring a full time developer with salary + benefits to build edge
applications for customers and improve our open source software.

To apply: have a look at
[https://github.com/superfly/fly](https://github.com/superfly/fly), then send
an email to jobs@fly.io and tell us something you'd improve. We'll tell you
about the sample project and schedule a video all to answer any questions you
have.

We promise we'll reply to you. We'll give you honest and direct answers
regardless of your skill level. Applying for jobs sucks, we try to make it
suck a little less.

~~~
chrisabrams
We use Fly and can confirm this is a Stellar team. Definitely recommend.

------
intrinsic
Intrinsic | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA, USA | ONSITE |
[https://intrinsic.com](https://intrinsic.com)

Intrinsic is startup backed by leading investors such as Andreessen Horowitz,
NEA, First Round Capital, and StartX. Our team is building a new runtime
security technology for Node.js. You can learn more about our product here:
[https://intrinsic.com/product](https://intrinsic.com/product).

We are currently hiring engineers that have experience or interest in building
secure systems. Candidates should have a strong background in one (or more) of
the following: systems (e.g., language runtimes, operating systems, browser
engines); programming languages (e.g., compilers, type systems, static
analysis); security (e.g., experience with penetration testing, building
security tools); Node.js (e.g., deep knowledge of Node's internals or V8
internals). Help us build the next generation of principled security that's
easy enough for anyone to use.

If interested please get in touch at: jobs@intrinsic.com

------
alexpetralia
Polyteknium | Wrocław, Poland | Various Engineering Roles | ONSITE | Contract-
based

We’re a full-service product and engineering team for the financial services
sector based out of Wrocław, Poland. We primarily work with large data sets
(ie. transactional or financial data), analytics dashboards, CRUD apps,
financial reporting, and other data-related processes (eg. extraction,
cleaning, etc.). On the data side, we work in pandas/SQL/NoSQL (both self-
hosted and cloud), and on the app side, it’s django/React.

As more and more companies embrace remote work, they will find a competitive
advantage in building an international footprint abroad to work with
engineering talent. Ranking third in the world in software development, Poland
is our bet on where U.S.-based companies will look.

Here’s what we’re looking for:

* Back-end developers (eg. Python/SQL/bash & some cloud DevOps)

* Front-end developers (eg. React/Redux)

* DevOps engineers (unix sysadmin, containers, AWS or other hosted)

* Data engineers (AWS experience, SQL/NoSQL, data streams like Kafka)

You can find us at: [https://www.polyteknium.com](https://www.polyteknium.com)

------
ssaoji
Coursera | Senior iOS Developer | Mountain View, CA | Full-time, ONSITE |
www.coursera.org

Coursera is on a mission to transform lives via learning. We believe that high
quality education transcends physical boundaries and should be available to
everyone, anywhere in this world. Our platform has reached over 30 million
learners, 150+ university partners, and 2,700+ courses worldwide and we are
growing at a tremendous pace.

We are recruiting a Sr. iOS Developer to join the Mobile Devices and Emerging
Technologies Team to help us in building the next generation of mobile
applications that would be used by millions of learners all over the world. If
recruited, you would get to work on 1\. A fast growing team 2\. On very
interesting engineering problems that have a profound positive impact on the
world 3\. With a fabulous, fun loving team

Interested? Apply here -
[https://jobs.lever.co/coursera/0075b9f5-d42f-4d11-84e3-d9a84...](https://jobs.lever.co/coursera/0075b9f5-d42f-4d11-84e3-d9a84fc5a86f?lever-
via=rbkgq1Au-v) Or email me directly - ssaoji+hn@coursera.org

------
michelle_alto
Alto | San Francisco, CA | Perm, Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://alto.com](https://alto.com)

Our mission at Alto is to fulfill medicine’s true purpose—to improve quality
of life—for everyone who needs it. We're a Series B healthtech startup in SF.
We want to revolutionize an antiquated healthcare system and connect patients,
doctors, and insurance providers seamlessly for maximum impact. Imagine
yourself here: [https://alto.com/about](https://alto.com/about) and come join
us to save patient lives!

To learn more about who we are and our engineering team values/culture, read
our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/alto](https://www.keyvalues.com/alto)

Check out a short video about why working at Alto is so special (c'mon, you
have TWO minutes!):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdliC4b3GRw&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdliC4b3GRw&feature=youtu.be)

We're hiring:

\- Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/e6c446df1](https://grnh.se/e6c446df1)

\- Engineering Manager: [https://grnh.se/90216bc61](https://grnh.se/90216bc61)

\- Product Manager: [https://grnh.se/d2dfeea21](https://grnh.se/d2dfeea21)

\- Product Designer: [https://grnh.se/61e375121](https://grnh.se/61e375121)

Tech Stack: React Native, React, Ruby on Rails, Go

------
cboutiette
Shell TechWorks | Software Architect, Senior Software Developer, Intern |
Cambridge, MA | Onsite |

Shell TechWorks is an innovation center for Shell based right on the MIT
campus in Cambridge MA. Our primary goal is bringing smart people from outside
the energy industry to solve a number of challenging problems. Our office
consists of software, mechanical, architecture, systems, integration, and
field support all under one roof.

We are looking for passionate developers who enjoy working on challenging
large-scale problems. Each of our projects run 3-6 months and can differ
greatly from one to the next. We have worked in mobile, web, visual analytics,
optimization, machine learning, and sensor projects.

Although we like to use the right tool for the job, we do have some common
tech stacks that we have been using: - ReactJs, NodeJs, AWS Services, C# .Net
Core, Python, and C++ Anyone who is interested in this challenging fast paced
environment, with great opportunity for growth and impact please contact me
(Software Manager) at: cboutiette at shelltechworks.com :)

Available slot counts at the time of posting:

2 x Intern

2 x Senior Software Developer

1 x Software Architect

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK; now also Downtown LA, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US
location tickles your fancy, you get to help setting up a brand new office
too.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python, Erlang (being
replaced with C++) and Javascript for React, relying heavily on asynchronous
programming techniques. We use REST where we can. Life at Smarkets circles
around people, version control, configuration management and automation. We
can - and do - deploy to production several times a day.

Our entire production is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent in the following roles:

    
    
      * [Senior] Front-end Engineer - React; London & LA
      * Data Engineer; London
      * Senior Backend Engineer; London
      * Low-Latency C++ Engineer; London
      * Generalist Software Engineer; London & LA
      * Senior Security Engineer; London
      * [Senior] Mobile Developer; LA
    

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers](https://smarkets.com/careers) .

------
janicekwong
Scoop Technologies, Inc. | SF | Full-time |
[https://takescoop.com/careers](https://takescoop.com/careers)

Scoop brings commuters together in carpools they love by partnering with their
employers. Scoop unlocks new opportunities to make friendships, improve your
well-being, and make the most of your valuable time.

Open opportunities: \- Data Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/takescoop/8d1055ac-
ac0e-4613-a874-afc0...](https://jobs.lever.co/takescoop/8d1055ac-
ac0e-4613-a874-afc0dfeaf9c2) \- Platform/Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/takescoop/81a66379-655c-4adb-a8e5-3a7b...](https://jobs.lever.co/takescoop/81a66379-655c-4adb-a8e5-3a7b43f331c2)
\- Product Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/takescoop/f9d32b6a-e7dc-477a-9be2-6531...](https://jobs.lever.co/takescoop/f9d32b6a-e7dc-477a-9be2-653158031db0)
\- and many more!

------
chemphill
Carbon Five | San Francisco, Santa Monica, Chattanooga, New York, Seattle |
Full-Time, Onsite | [https://www.carbonfive.com](https://www.carbonfive.com)

Carbon Five is a digital product development consultancy. We partner with our
clients to create exceptional products and grow effective teams. We work with
for numerous startups in addition to companies and organizations like
StitchFix, Autodesk, Hulu, National Geographic, Coinbase, Square, Filecoin,
and the San Francisco Museum of Modern Art.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-five](https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-five)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Product Designer:
[https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/designer/?ref=keyvalues](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/designer/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Developer (2-5 years):
[https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/developer/?ref=keyvalues](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/developer/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Developer (5+ years): [https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/senior-
developer/?ref=key...](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/senior-
developer/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: The majority of our work is in Rails, Node, and Java, but almost
everything is up for grabs. We have recently been doing more work in Elixir,
Go, blockchain, and infrastructure tooling.The only tech we don’t work in is
.NET and PHP.

------
fedesaravia
Citrusbyte | Remote | Experienced Software Engineer | citrusbyte.com

Citrusbyte is a software consultancy that believes in using simple tools to
solve problems. We build custom systems for both startups and enterprises -
You can see our portfolio for more information about our clients.

Our main offices are in Los Angeles and New York, but we work remotely with
people from all around the world.

Our engineers have experience in a consultative environment, excellent
communication skills and a desire to work with talented teams building
innovative products. We work closely with our clients, sharing our experience
to help them better define their products.

We are looking for Experienced Engineers and Solutions Architects and
Engineering Managers.

On the backend, we value experience in Ruby (off Rails) and knowledge about
other languages like Elixir or Go.

On the frontend, we are searching for HTML, CSS and JavaScript experts that
are always learning and adapting to the ever-evolving frontend landscape.

Find out more at
[https://citrusbyte.applytojob.com?source=Hacker%20News](https://citrusbyte.applytojob.com?source=Hacker%20News)

------
mariagor
Interesting opportunities - Rapidly Growing Unicorn Start-Up

Butterfly Network | NY or CT | On-site, Full-time | Biotech/AI |
[https://www.butterflynetwork.com/](https://www.butterflynetwork.com/)

Butterfly Network’s mission is to democratize healthcare by making medical
imaging accessible to everyone. We operate at the intersection of medicine,
engineering, and machine learning to create breakthrough technology that
becomes smarter with each new patient. If you have a passion for doing
innovative work that makes a difference in the world, you will love working
with us. The Butterfly iQ is the world’s first portable, whole-body ultrasound
device. Built upon groundbreaking technology that puts ultrasound on a
semiconductor chip, the iQ is a natively mobile-first, cloud-based platform.

We are hiring across the board on our engineering teams:

• Senior Full-Stack Engineers (Python, Node JS, React JS, AWS)

• Senior C++ Software Engineer

• Senior Android Engineer

• Senior iOS Engineer and iOS Engineer within Deep Learning Research

• Senior DevOps / SRE Engineer

• Front-End Engineers

• QA Engineer

• IT Lead

• Senior Product Designer

And many more! Check our website (butterflynetwork.com) for more details or
send me an email at: maria@butterflynetwork.com

Recent PR:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-09-27/ultrasoun...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-09-27/ultrasound-
startup-joins-unicorn-ranks-with-latest-cash-infusion)

------
runarb
Alva Technologies | Backend developer, full stack developer | Oslo, Norway |
Full time | ONSITE

Alva is looking for a experienced backend developer and a full stack developer
to join our team in Oslo.

We're a young, investor-backed startup building two tools for the real estate
marked. One tools is a machine learning based tool used by real estate brokers
to extracting information from documents. The other tool is a consumer facing
automated valuation model for real estate. Both tools are built with a Python
backend, AngularJS frontend and PostgreSQL database running on AWS.

Read the full job listing at:

* Full Stack Developer: [https://alva-technologies.homerun.co/full-stack-developer/en](https://alva-technologies.homerun.co/full-stack-developer/en)

* Back End Developer: [https://alva-technologies.homerun.co/back-end-developer](https://alva-technologies.homerun.co/back-end-developer)

Email: post [at] alva-tech [dot] no . Website: [https://www.alva-
tech.no/](https://www.alva-tech.no/)

------
adenta
Handshake | Product Analyst, Senior Android Engineer, Senior Engineering
Manager- Mobile, Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time |
ONSITE Handshake (joinhandshake.com/careers) is the leading platform helping
close the opportunity gap for recent college graduates. In the past you needed
to live close to a big economic hub, or have well connected parents to land a
good job after graduating from college. We are changing that to make
employment more democratic. Super great culture, everyone here is mission
driven, and passionate about making life easier for those in, and graduating
from college.

We are really passionate about making sure our stack is mature and battle-
tested to best serve the nine million students on Handshake. Our backend is
Rails and Postgres, where on the frontend you will find React and TypeScript.
Some Elasticsearch thrown in there for search. We also use Spark & Databricks
for data stuff. Happy to provide more info/context!

We have lots of open positions right now. Drop me a note (email in profile) or
apply online if anything sounds exciting!

------
willpeloton
Come change the world of fitness at Peloton here in NYC! We are hiring
software engineers, product managers, designers, and more. If you are a Site
Reliability Engineer in particular, we'd love to speak with you!

Our SRE team is building a deployment platform that supports millions of at-
home classes taken each month by our customers. We have numerous opportunities
for automation and development, and value partnering with developers to help
deliver value rather than just fighting fires. Instead, the SRE team's goal is
to make sure that our developers can get their job done in the most
frictionless way possible, so that new features and improvements can reach our
user base faster (and bugs get squashed easier!)

Our infrastructure is in AWS where we leverage several AWS services. We manage
our infrastructure with Terraform and Chef, and code primarily in Python.
We’re spending time now working on scaling our CI/CD story, and investigating
use of technologies like Kubernetes and Spinnaker for deployment.

If you'd be interested in learning more, feel free to contact
will@onepeloton.com.

Hope to hear from you!

------
ScotterC
Asana (asana.com) | New York, NY | Product Engineer | Full-time | Onsite |
Visa

Asana's mission is to enable all teams to collaborate effortlessly. We're
taking on the work management space and I have a fundamental belief that
technology can help us all self-organize more efficiently and in return allow
us to work more in our genius, achieving a state of flow more often. Asana
delivers on this with our product and our culture.

We're looking for Product Engineers who are passionate about creating a
phenomenal culture that enables autonomy and responsibility while striving to
building the best product possible because that's what we compete on.

Our tech stack: Typescript / React and our own version of GraphQL (we built it
before GraphQL was open sourced)

I joined because I was convinced that the incredible collaboration experiences
I had in a small startup could be scaled up to big companies. Come work with
me [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1163890/product-
engineer](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1163890/product-engineer)

~~~
pspeter3
Our version of GraphQL executes all queries as "live" by default. This means
you do not need to worry about data changes when designing a feature. If you
want to learn more, we're having a Meetup in NYC on the 23rd. RSVP here
[https://www.meetup.com/typescript-
react/events/254691034/](https://www.meetup.com/typescript-
react/events/254691034/)

~~~
skim1233
I've only recently started learning more about GraphQL and wow , 'live'
queries is quite the feature! I'm curious though, have you found any downsides
to using 'live' compared to more traditional updates? Thanks for the event
plug btw, looking forward to it!

------
daneal
Native Finance | Front-end web engineer| London | Onsite | Full-time

[https://angel.co/native-finance/jobs/436037-front-end-web-
en...](https://angel.co/native-finance/jobs/436037-front-end-web-engineer-
native-finance)

Native Finance is a technology platform for institutional real estate finance
- we're an innovative and customer-focused company, helping to drag the real
estate industry into the 21st century.

You will be the second engineer at Native Finance. Working closely with the
CTO you will be responsible for laying the foundations upon which our frontend
applications are built. You will be free to chose the tools and technologies
most appropriate for our frontend stack.

This role is a great learning opportunity for anyone who has specialized in JS
development and wishes to become more of a full stack engineer. As only the
second engineer we have not solved all our problems yet, and whilst this is
primarily a frontend development role, you will need to roll up your sleeves
and be hands-on with many different parts of our technology stack.

------
ILIKEPONIES
Underdog.io | New York | Onsite | [https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io)

Underdog.io, a talent marketplace, is hiring a backend engineer in New York.
This role will have ownership over backend and DevOps on our Python (Flask)
and JavaScript-based stack.

Underdog.io is a small, revenue-funded company where everyone’s contribution
and decision-making is directly impactful. Ideal candidates have the skills
and initiative to think deeply about everything from code quality to internal
processes to the broader market in which we operate. Specifically, we’re
looking for someone with:

\- Server-side development experience in Flask or a similar framework (Django,
Express, etc.).

\- Client-side development experience, preferably using a JS library like
React or AngularJS.

\- A deep understanding of HTTP and RESTful API design.

\- Familiarity with SQL databases (we use PostgreSQL) and general data
modeling practices.

\- Experience managing AWS environments and working with DevOps tools
(Jenkins, Docker, etc.).

\- A desire to contribute to open-source projects.

Email chris+hn@underdog.io if you’re interested in learning more. No agencies,
recent grads, or visa candidates, please.

------
aaronblohowiak
Netflix | Senior Software Engineer | Los Gatos, CA | ONSITE

Help us manage the global steering and scaling of Netflix control plane. We
make it so that we can fight production fires _after_ evacuating the building.
While regional evacuation is our most visible offering, we also drive projects
that balance availability, latency and cost in the nominal case as well. We're
open to a variety of engineering backgrounds and don't require previous domain
expertise.

Job Description:
[https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/866321](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/866321)

How your technical skills will be evaluated:
[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/interviewing-demand-
engineeri...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/interviewing-demand-engineering-
netflix-aaron-blohowiak)

What is Demand Engineering: [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/what-demand-
engineering-aaron...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/what-demand-engineering-
aaron-blohowiak/)

------
entee
Lumiata | Onsite | San Mateo | Software Engineer - Data Platform

We're a medical technology company using machine learning and massive amounts
of patient data to improve how the healthcare system works. Our tools process
millions of patient records to predict what kinds of medical risk and problems
will befall a patient and other medically relevant parameters. Join us to
learn about the many intricacies of medical data, how to handle very large
volumes of patient records, and how to build pipelines to operationalize
cutting-edge machine learning models. We have developed a product major
healthcare players want to buy and now need to turn it into something big that
will streamline how healthcare works, come help us build it out!

Software Engineer: We work mostly in Python and Scala. Main technologies
include Spark, TensorFlow, Airflow and Hadoop among others. We’re always
trying new things, and you will be part of making those decisions. We’re
looking to build more robust pipelines to transform raw, often human-entered
data into standards-compliant forms, and to deploy a wide variety of machine
learning/AI models in a scalable, traceable manner.

We need several engineers at different levels of experience. We look for
independence, a strong sense of craft, and solid technical skills.

Interview Process:

1.) Phone screen for resume

2.) Short take-home problem

3.) Phone conversation about take-home

4.) Onsite with us

Odds and ends: mostly onsite in lovely downtown San Mateo but flexible hours.
Free lunch, ~25 employees, growing in a field that really affects people's
lives. Diverse work environment with good, friendly people.

Contact Nicolas at ntilmans _at_ lumiata.com

------
eddingley
_Blue Vision Labs | London
|[https://www.bluevisionlabs.com/](https://www.bluevisionlabs.com/) | Full-
Time | ONSITE_

Blue Vision labs is a Computer Vision startup and we are building the world’s
first augmented reality cloud platform for building city-scale, shared and
persistent experiences. Founded in a Y-Combinator Fellowship and backed by
Google Ventures, Accel (Facebook, Dropbox, etc.) and Horizons Ventures
(DeepMind, Siri, etc.), our mission is to revolutionise the future of
intelligent machines.

Our team consists of a mix of seasoned software engineers, PhDs from top
universities, hackers, finalists of programming competitions and accomplished
entrepreneurs. We have a full range of benefits, a friendly and dynamic
atmosphere where everyone can learn, grow and contribute to impactful
solutions.

Our tech stack consists of: Python, C++, Go (Golang), AWS Cloud, Apache Spark,
Luigi

We are looking for talented people to join our team in the following
positions:

1\. Backend Senior Software Engineer | Cloud and Data -
[https://bluevisionlabs.workable.com/j/5707710843](https://bluevisionlabs.workable.com/j/5707710843)

2\. Research Engineer (SLAM / SfM) -
[https://bluevisionlabs.workable.com/j/567418C8CB](https://bluevisionlabs.workable.com/j/567418C8CB)

3\. Product Owner -
[https://bluevisionlabs.workable.com/jobs/812079](https://bluevisionlabs.workable.com/jobs/812079)

Apply through Workable or get in touch with me directly with any questions -
ed.dingley@bluevisionlabs.com

------
dma315
Portico Pay | San Francisco, CA | Onsite

Portico was founded with the conviction that good content is and always will
be worth paying for. We're building the tools that help publishers discover
and unlock the value they're already delivering to their readers.

Journalism is undergoing huge changes -- shrinking revenue, staff cuts, and
consolidation. The business of news is struggling, but readers haven't stopped
reading, their habits have just changed. We're building software that helps
publishers experiment with new business models and payment strategies (e.g.
paying per article or short 1-day/1 week subscriptions) to adapt to this new
world.

We raised money from General Catalyst and the Ex-CTO of Dropbox recently and
have our first pilot customers. We're looking for a first full-time employee
to join our team in South Park (SoMa), San Francisco!

Check out our jobs here:
[https://porticopay.com/careers/](https://porticopay.com/careers/)

Jobs:

    
    
      - Full-stack Engineer
      - Part-time Designer
    

And send us an email to careers@porticopay.com.

------
Arcesium
Arcesium | Distributed Systems Engineer | Software Engineer | Software
Engineer Intern | New York, NY | Onsite | Full-Time | Visa

Arcesium is a post-trade technology and professional services firm. We offer a
new way for hedge fund managers to scale their business while maintaining
control of critical non-investment activities. Arcesium combines a
comprehensive and fully-integrated technology platform with a team of
experienced hedge fund professionals to solve the most complex post-trade
challenges of asset managers. From real-time integration with order management
systems to robust and automated oversight of third-party administrators,
Arcesium offers managers an elegant, unified, and expert solution for their
entire post-trade process.

Arcesium is hiring for the following roles:

\- Distributed Systems Engineer \- Software Engineer \- Software Engineer
Intern

To learn more about these positions, please visit our Careers page:
[https://arcesium.com/careers.shtml#careers](https://arcesium.com/careers.shtml#careers).

To be considered, please send your resume to careers@arcesium.com.

------
DominikSerafin
QuoteToMe.com | Winnipeg, Canada | Frontend React (+MobX) Developer |
Contract/Freelance | REMOTE Our mission is to build a more informed,
harmonized, and thriving construction community.

We are a young and well funded startup that is building a modern communication
and quoting platform for contractors and equipment rental companies.

We Are Looking For Someone...

→ Who knows how to write clean, modular, composable, properly scoped and named
code in React + MobX (and vanilla JavaScript/ES6).

→ That knows how to implement new features or improve existing ones based on
provided designs and make them even better using good UX considerations and
good sense of aesthetic.

→ That can self-sufficiently debug & implement solutions with minimal
direction in a sometimes ambiguous environment.

→ Knows how to write code that works across a multitude of devices, screen
sizes and browsers.

→ That is always learning, open minded, collaborative, open to new ways of
doing things and open to receiving and providing constructive feedback.

→ With experience in working in a remote "asynchronous communication"
environment via Slack, Email, etc. And who knows how to communicate via
english language with clarity in both technical and non technical matters.

→ That understands values of maintainable and clean codebase and code
standards.

→ Has at least basic understanding and experience with GIT (+GitHub).

→ Enjoys taking ownership and responsibility for their work.

Please fill in the form under this URL to apply:
[https://goo.gl/forms/2C3xOmpwkCWlv2XG3](https://goo.gl/forms/2C3xOmpwkCWlv2XG3)

------
jrogers88
Varo | San Francisco (Montgomery/Sutter) or Salt Lake City

Varo is building all-mobile bank from from the ground up, redefining what
banking can be to consumers. We have a social mission to improve the financial
health of all Americans and we're doing that by making access to premium
banking completely fee-free. Varo is bringing a customer-first approach and
startup DNA to a modern tech stack to redefine an old and broken industry.
Based in San Francisco and Utah and privately held, Varo has raised $79M to
date, led by Warburg Pincus and The Rise Fund.

We are hiring for all sorts of engineers (front-end, back-end, full-stack,
iOS, Android, security) and non-engineers (marketing, finance, design, program
management, and risk management):
[http://varomoney.com/careers](http://varomoney.com/careers)

These are opportunity to get in early, work on small teams coached by industry
experts and seasoned executives, but make a big impact on people's’ lives and
on an industry. We will be scaling quickly and it's a great time to join!

------
hrbinary
Binary.com| Back-end Developer| Full time| Onsite| Malta

We are seeking a driven, proactive, and highly-experienced Senior Back-End
Developer. You will write robust, high-quality, and production-ready code that
powers our websites and applications. Your work will directly influence the
core architecture that drives our high-traffic binary options trading website.

You should be technically strong, and/or have the passion to develop the
following:

● Experience with languages such as Perl, Python, PHP, C/C++, Go, or Ruby, and
a willingness to become highly proficient with Perl

● Expertise in Linux system administration

● Experience with relational database design, and/or open-source RDBMS systems
such as MySQL and PostgreSQL

● Familiarity with Perl DBI, Moose, PSGI/Plack, NGINX, JavaScript, Redis, and
Git

● Ability to produce high-quality, self-documenting code by using test-driven
development (TDD) techniques

● Passion for Linux and other open-source platforms

Reach out to us directly at hr@binary.com. We would love to hear from you!

To learn more about us:
[https://www.binary.com/en/careers.html](https://www.binary.com/en/careers.html)

------
sergc
Senior Frontend Software Engineers | Syntasa | ONSITE | Fulltime | Washington
DC Metro Area (Herndon, VA) | www.syntasa.com

Syntasa is a Predictive Behavioral Analytics application that leverages
machine-learning, event-processing, visualization, and big data technologies
to process billions of records in order to generate actionable customer
intelligence that improves acquisition, conversion, and retention. We're
seeking to expand our application development team by adding a senior front
end engineer.

Basic Qualifications:

* 5+ Years of relevant front end experience

* 2+ Years experience with Angular2-7 and related libraries.

* Proficiency in JavaScript, and JavaScript design patterns.

* Advanced knowledge of HTML and CSS (less/sass) and the features in the latest versions.

* Ability to create custom Angular general use modules and components.

* CS Fundamentals.

* Git, Unix.

Preferred Qualifications:

* Working experience with various JavaScript environments, such as Node.js.

* Experience in communicating with users, other technical teams to describe software features, and technical designs.

* Experience with ngrx.

* Unit Testing using jest.

* Working experience with Angular Material, and theming.

* Strong sense of ownership and drive.

No agencies please! Email me at Sergey DOT Cherman AT syntasa.com and mention
you're from HN.

------
amyboyd
FaultFixers | Sales Manager (lead gen focus) | London | Full-time |
[https://faultfixers.com](https://faultfixers.com)

FaultFixers is a fresh new SaaS + App startup (funded) looking to change the
customer experience for every building manager and field operative. We make
managing buildings and repairs super simple through our apps.

Our product is live, we have initial customers (headliner is the Foreign &
Commonwealth Office), and we have a sizeable and growing list of businesses
that want to work with us.

We’ve secured industry expert advisors (FTSE CEOs) + funding to grow the
business development and engineering capabilities, and we’re really excited
about finding an enthusiastic individual to join us on our journey.

Tenacity and resilience are two of the most important factors for this role,
because of the very nature of BD, but also because you’ll be joining a
youthful business that is constantly learning and evolving – a startup fan is
ideal!

As a key leader within the team, you’ll be responsible for commercially
developing and acquiring a portfolio of clients (substantially new business
focus initially, later including account development + customer success).

You need to know what it takes to make it happen when it’s a small team in an
early business.

REQUIREMENTS:

* Great and hard-working at cold origination / lead generation

* Natural hustle (but in a friendly, subtle and effective way. No aggressive sales people please)

* Taste for hunting and closing

* Polished communication skills (written + verbal) with attention to detail – people read things!!

Apply by emailing jobs@faultfixers.com

------
gaplus
Packlane | Frontend Software Engineer | Remote | Full Time |
[https://packlane.com](https://packlane.com)

Packlane is an online printing company that makes the process of ordering
custom packaging easy and affordable for brands of any size by offering low
minimums, fast turnaround, plenty of customization options, and free online
proofs in 3D.

Some basics of what you'll do as a Frontend SE:

* Spend your time steeped in HTML, CSS and Javascript and pinch hit in our Elixir codebase.

* Build internal and customer facing interfaces with ES6, React.js, Webpack and modern preprocessing for CSS.

* Hone your debugging skills and contribute suggestions to the overall team.

* Utilize unit testing and continuous integration to keep the bugs out.

* Collaborate with stakeholders, department heads and consultants to provide the best user experience possible.

* Work in cross functional teams

* Pair program with teammates to hone your skills and grow.

Full description and application:
[https://packlane.breezy.hr/p/c907b966592b-frontend-
software-...](https://packlane.breezy.hr/p/c907b966592b-frontend-software-
engineer)

------
cwkoss
DefenseStorm | Senior Software Engineer, Junior Software Engineer | Full-Time
| ONSITE | Seattle |
[https://www.defensestorm.com/](https://www.defensestorm.com/) At
DefenseStorm, we help detect and stop cyberattacks for small and mid-size
community banks and credit unions.

Networks make a lot of logs - some of them are very important but there is
huge volume of noise. We ingest all of our customers’ network logs, and allow
customers to quickly search through them, set alerts, investigate threats, and
generate reports. Our product makes it easy to track and demonstrate
compliance with financial cybersecurity regulations and guidelines - which has
shortened many of our customers’ arduous ~3 month audit preparations to just a
couple weeks. Our customers are very happy, which makes work more fun.

I actually got hired here through an HN Who’s Hiring post about 3 years ago!

We are looking for Junior and Senior Software Engineers. Our stack is
primarily Java, Elasticsearch, AWS, Angular, Typescript. Dev-ops and
cybersecurity experience are ideal, but not required. We’re big on code review
- we use phabricator. We have great monitoring and a nice CI system so
deployment is mostly painless while still being safe. Really good engineering
culture: you will learn and become a better programmer by working with this
team - I have.

Dog friendly office! Every Tuesday we do a ‘Topic Sync’ to share knowledge on
technical topics for an hour - nice way to continue learning. Keg, espresso
machine, wall of snacks. Free lunches on Wednesday. It’s a fun place to work.

[https://www.defensestorm.com/careers/](https://www.defensestorm.com/careers/)

Email jobs at defensestorm.com to apply.

------
edited-dev
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re currently hiring for front-end, back-end, data scientists and DevOps
Engineers. Our stack is primarily Python & JavaScript, with frameworks like
Django/Flask and react.js/d3. We aren’t afraid to integrate new tech and like
to keep exploring what’s out there.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for retail,
the fourth biggest industry in the world, helping them reduce waste and be
more efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used everyday by hundreds of
people at Topshop, Saks Fifth Avenue, GAP and more.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set. We love good practices like
extensive testing and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the
community, so open source contributions are highly encouraged.

Our office is large and sociable; people eat lunch together every day and we
have drinks and snacks in the office every Friday, as well as team days out
and all expenses paid trips abroad. There’s a video on our jobs page of our
most recent one: [http://edited.com/jobs/](http://edited.com/jobs/)

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

See here for more details about current vacancies and to apply directly
online:
[https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/](https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/)

------
tapad
Tapad | Full-Time, Onsite: NYC or Oslo | Open Compensation

Tapad is known for inventing and introducing the Tapad Device Graph™ to the
industry. At the heart of it, we dig data.

Tapad's Open Source tech stack (below) handle:

___________________________________________

Distributed Applications... Scala, Python Distributed Computing... Google
Cloud, BigQuery, DataProc, DataFlow, Open Source Technologies… Kafka,
Zookeeper, Spark ___________________________________________

Here are our open roles in Engineering:

VP of Data Science (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/d6ca30361](https://grnh.se/d6ca30361)

Senior Software Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/d3ba05d51](https://grnh.se/d3ba05d51)

Senior Site Reliability Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/e607c4261](https://grnh.se/e607c4261)

Senior UI Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/8625038f1](https://grnh.se/8625038f1)

Senior Software Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/5f56e2281](https://grnh.se/5f56e2281)

Software Engineer in Test (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/a76198811](https://grnh.se/a76198811)

Software Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/e479f9671](https://grnh.se/e479f9671)

Senior Quantitative Analyst (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/f09275501](https://grnh.se/f09275501)

------
idolus
Squarespace | Software Engineers, SRE, Product Managers, Data | New York, NY |
Full-time | Onsite

We’re looking for people to join the team who are as excited as we are to help
build the platform that empowers the future generation of creators to be
successful online.

Senior Software Engineer, Infrastructure Backend:
[https://grnh.se/a9d2a1711](https://grnh.se/a9d2a1711) (I'm the hiring
manager)

Senior Software Engineer, Front-End:
[https://grnh.se/7a1e522d1](https://grnh.se/7a1e522d1)

Senior Software Engineer, Android:
[https://grnh.se/2e831d851](https://grnh.se/2e831d851)

Senior Software Engineer, IOS:
[https://grnh.se/d875786d1](https://grnh.se/d875786d1)

SRE Databases: [https://grnh.se/47df3a2e1](https://grnh.se/47df3a2e1)

Software Engineer - Test Tools & Infrastructure:
[https://grnh.se/uve5fywc1](https://grnh.se/uve5fywc1)

Product Designer: [https://grnh.se/59ca65cb1](https://grnh.se/59ca65cb1)

Product Manager: [https://grnh.se/cb1c33591](https://grnh.se/cb1c33591)

More open positions and info can be found here:
[https://grnh.se/t56ne5qy1](https://grnh.se/t56ne5qy1)

If interested please apply through the links above. For questions reach out:
ilustig[at]squarespace[dot]com

------
hinting
Remix (YC W15) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.remix.com](https://www.remix.com)

The zip code you’re born in continues to be one of the strongest predictors of
your economic mobility. Our team aims to build a more equitable world by
expanding access within it. Remix is the first platform for transit and city
planning, helping 300+ cities around the world design transit and street
networks quickly, confidently, and clearly.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/remix](https://www.keyvalues.com/remix)

Software Engineer, Product:
[https://jobs.lever.co/remix/85754b42-d084-4457-b9a6-4555332c...](https://jobs.lever.co/remix/85754b42-d084-4457-b9a6-4555332c3ee4?lever-
source=hackernews)

Technology-wise, our stack is Rails, Javascript/ES6(React/Redux/Flow) and
Postgres/PostGIS, and MapboxGL.

~~~
ScarZy
I tried to get in touch previously via email with your team and their ongoing
upscaling. I got a reply, but radio silence after that. I'm a 'devops'
engineer, but I am very interested in what Remix are currently achieving and
the future for their offerings. Is there a direct email you can offer for a
conversation?

------
rrhoover
Product Hunt (YC S14) | Full time | REMOTE

We love products, care about people, and thirst to build a community that
celebrates making. Our distributed, tight-knit team is headquartered in SF.
We're looking for a few fine folks to join us:

Head of Social Media and News: [https://angel.co/product-
hunt/jobs/325616-head-of-social-med...](https://angel.co/product-
hunt/jobs/325616-head-of-social-media-and-news)

Senior Full-Stack Engineer: [https://angel.co/product-hunt/jobs/229499-senior-
full-stack-...](https://angel.co/product-hunt/jobs/229499-senior-full-stack-
engineer-sf-or-remote)

\----------

️AngelList | Full time | REMOTE

Additionally, we're building a small, strong team to work on a new stealth
project inside of AngelList. Our mission: to support startups, makers, and
those building and shaping the future of tech.

Senior Full-Stack Engineer, Platform:
[https://angel.co/angellist/jobs/407418-senior-full-stack-
eng...](https://angel.co/angellist/jobs/407418-senior-full-stack-engineer-
platform-sf-or-remote)

Head of Community Marketing, Platform:
[https://angel.co/angellist/jobs/405764-head-of-community-
mar...](https://angel.co/angellist/jobs/405764-head-of-community-marketing-
platform)

Community Manager, Platform:
[https://angel.co/angellist/jobs/435059-community-manager-
pla...](https://angel.co/angellist/jobs/435059-community-manager-platform)

------
whitperson
Senior UI Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Client Support Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Product Engineer | Wellington, NZ |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Product Engineer (Mobile) | Wellington, NZ |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Machine Learning Infrastructure Engineer | Wellington, NZ |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Sailthru is one of the fastest growing SaaS companies in NYC. Our retail and
publishing customers are among the largest organizations worldwide and they
use our platform to provide a connected customer experience across email, web
and mobile. We use data science to drive predictive marketing. We're a
technology team that...

\--Is composed of small collaborative teams across engineering, data science,
data platforms, and ops

\--Solves challenges that make a real impact on the day-to-day operations of
our 400 customers

\--Scales our platforms to handle billions of monthly inbound and outbound
messages

\--Works in a leading-edge, technology-focused environment

\--Makes significant contributions to the scalability of our technology and
has a voice in the direction of our product and operations

Sailthru Careers Page: [https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

------
Ben-G
PlanGrid (YCW12) | San Francisco | Full-time, On-Site | Visa

We’re building software that is changing the construction process (think
GitHub for construction). Our users love our app because it helps them build
real things more efficiently. By joining our team you can influence product
decisions and work on interesting technical challenges (our client apps work
with GBs of blueprints and metadata). Our engineering teams are small;
whatever team you work on, you'll have a chance to have a big impact.

We’re hiring across all of our engineering teams: Android, Web, iOS, Windows,
Backend (Python).

You can see our job postings and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-
_Jgq1](https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-_Jgq1)

As an example, here's a detailed post about what working on the iOS team looks
like: [https://medium.com/plangrid-technology/working-on-the-
plangr...](https://medium.com/plangrid-technology/working-on-the-plangrid-ios-
team-1d1757c76be9)

------
Xochipilli
Blue Prism | Research Scientists & Engineers | London, UK | Full-time | Onsite

At Blue Prism we developed Robotic Process Automation software to provide
businesses and organisations with a more agile virtual workforce. Our software
platform enables business operations to be agile and cost effective through
rapid automation of manual, rules based, back office administrative processes,
reducing cost and improving accuracy by creating a “digital workforce”.

To invest in the future of automation we are building up a machine learning
focussed research team in London hiring for researchers and engineers:

\- Research Scientist:
[https://www.blueprism.com/careers#job20565](https://www.blueprism.com/careers#job20565)

\- Applied Research Scientist:
[https://www.blueprism.com/careers#job19478](https://www.blueprism.com/careers#job19478)

\- Research Engineer:
[https://www.blueprism.com/careers#job20563](https://www.blueprism.com/careers#job20563)

------
louiej1
Wealthfront | Redwood City, CA | Engineers | Onsite

At Wealthfront we believe everyone's personal finances can be optimized and
automated for a very low fee using high-end technology. To achieve that, we
built a software-only approach, which also helped create a new category: robo-
advisors. Over the past six years we've paired the expertise of our PhD-clad
research team with the exceptional talents of our engineering, product and
design teams to deliver sophisticated products and services to our clients
that are easy and fun to use. We have loyal clients from every state who trust
us with over $10 billion in assets... and we're just getting started.

We recently closed a $75 million round of funding from Tiger Global and are
rapidly growing our team. We are hiring across the board, but are specifically
looking for Backend and Data Engineers.

Feel free to check out the job descriptions and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront) (please
mention Hacker News in application).

------
jfarlow
Serotiny | Bay Area, CA | Lead Back-End Engineer (First Software Engineer
Hire) | Full Time

We're a recently funded synthetic biology company that has built the
beginnings a biologically-aware API for designing novel genetic machines.

At Serotiny we invent proteins to cure cancers and genetic diseases. We help
design proteins involved in CAR-T therapies, CRISPR systems and other multi-
domain protein therapeutics. See
[https://serotiny.bio/notes/proteins/](https://serotiny.bio/notes/proteins/)

We're looking for a first hire who wants to help architect our digital
infrastructure, up to and including developing novel synthetic biology data
structures and algorithms for working with them.

Our API is currently written in Go - the front-end is written with Ember.
Ideally you have shipped code, want to build a company's digital
infrastructure, and want to learn some biochemistry (prior knowledge not
required).

[https://serotiny.bio/careers/](https://serotiny.bio/careers/)

------
cevans
Root | Columbus, OH | Full-time | Onsite | $80k-$150k |
[https://joinroot.com](https://joinroot.com)

Root is an auto insurance carrier, like GEICO and Progressive. We use data
science to identify and insure good drivers, reducing insurance premiums for
good drivers significantly as a result.

We're a startup — we’ve been working on this since March 2015 and things have
been going very well for us. We've built an iOS and Android app that gathers
data on how well people drive. We use that to set insurance prices. To build
the best possible product and user experience, we went through the arduous
process of starting an insurance carrier from scratch.

We're focused on becoming a national insurance carrier and are now live in 20
states.

We’ve raised around $178M in VC and have around 180 employees. We’re looking
for more talented engineers to join us.

Tech stack involves Ruby / Rails and Javascript / React Native, but we’d love
to connect regardless of your experience with our stack.

Email us at chris.evans@joinroot.com to apply and we'll respond to you
promptly.

~~~
uitgewis
There's a ZA company doing something similar:
[https://root.co.za/](https://root.co.za/)

------
johne20
Chatlio | Remote (close to Seattle timezone works best) | Full time, remote |
[https://chatlio.com/jobs/](https://chatlio.com/jobs/)

Although not yet listed on
[https://chatlio.com/jobs/](https://chatlio.com/jobs/) we are considering
hiring a front end developer for our small successful startup if we find the
right fit. Much experience with javascript/html/css. Ability to make something
look good as well as functional a bonus. Passion for product also something we
look for in the right fit. Although we are currently using React for most, we
are experimenting with other lightweight tooling and standards that allow for
easier consumption of our widgets by all frameworks/libraries.

We pride ourselves as being a small, nimble group that cuts out as much as
possible the non-value-add things from work and focuses instead on good
lifestyle for our employees and a great product for our customers.
jobs@chatlio.com Cheers.

------
lillian_vargas
Data Engineer | SharpSpring | Gainesville, FL | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://careers.sharpspring.com/careers/data-
engineer/](https://careers.sharpspring.com/careers/data-engineer/)

SharpSpring is seeking a talented Data Engineer to join our engineering team
in Gainesville, FL. Our team is a group of dedicated individuals working to
provide the best service possible to our customers using the most innovative
solutions. SharpSpring provides excellent benefits and an engaging workplace
with talented, friendly coworkers. You’ll also be responsible for evaluating
the available ecosystem of Big Data tools and will advise our senior technical
staff members regarding what tools best fit the needs of our organization.
Upon completing our initial assessments of these tools, you’ll assist with the
implementation and deployment of the solutions we collectively decide upon. We
work in an agile environment where input from every engineer is welcomed and
everyone’s voice is heard.

------
nicnovak
Magic | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Full-stack | Engineering

Magic ([http://getmagic.com](http://getmagic.com)) is a Y Combinator-backed
software company in San Francisco, CA that is building a hyper-intelligent,
ubiquitous assistant available over SMS, email, chat apps, and other digital
channels.

Magic was founded in 2015 by a team of software engineers with one simple
premise: create a natural language interface to the complexity of the world,
delivered by a combination of artificial intelligence and human expertise. We
are hardcore developers at heart, we are highly iterative, and we are
relentless. We are minimal and focused on writing code that really matters. We
don't stop until we are done.

Our primary technologies right now are Node.js, Meteor, MongoDB, PostgreSQL,
AWS, Docker, Ansible. Experience with these are very nice but not required. We
believe in using the right tool for the job.

We are currently hiring for senior, mid-level, and junior engineering
positions. This is a full-stack, generalist role for which you will be given a
high degree of autonomy and will be expected to deploy impactful code to
production in your first week. We're less concerned with your resume and more
concerned with your ability to get real stuff done.

Come build the future of human-computer interaction with us.

Bonus points if you've got...

\- Experience working with Node.js, Meteor, modern web application frameworks
\- Experience with devops, the AWS suite, Docker, Ansible, Jenkins \-
Experience within early-stage startups or human operations companies

Apply here:
[https://getmagic.com/engineering/apply/hn](https://getmagic.com/engineering/apply/hn)

------
300
Adjust | Multiple tech roles | Berlin, Germany | onsite | Full time |
www.adjust.com |
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/adjust/](http://jobs.jobvite.com/adjust/)

Adjust is one of the leading companies in mobile attribution, which translates
into millions of mobile devices talking to our servers daily.

We've been pioneering fraud prevention strategies and are aiming to bring more
honesty to the market, see for example:

[https://www.adjust.com/blog/announcing-adjusts-coalition-
aga...](https://www.adjust.com/blog/announcing-adjusts-coalition-against-ad-
fraud/)

We're hiring for multiple roles in our tech team, for example:

\- System Administrator:
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/adjust/job/o8uA6fw2](http://jobs.jobvite.com/adjust/job/o8uA6fw2)

\- Frontend Developer:
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/adjust/job/oEfI6fwr](http://jobs.jobvite.com/adjust/job/oEfI6fwr)

------
kristopolous
WaiveCar | Programmer, Engineer, Designer | Santa Monica, California | Onsite
| full-time

WaiveCar was one of the first companies in the current urban mobility
revolution. I'm a recent CTO and also the person that's referenced at the top
of these monthly post for the past few years. We've had a few companies that
have unicorned out of Santa Monica, essentially based on our idea. FireflyOn,
the people who put screens on top of ubers, had us in their slidedeck. We've
got a number of attack vectors and partnerships in our response and need more
resources to execute them.

Our users love us and we have somewhat of a cult following. Now it's time to
grow the cult. I'm authoring our revolution round 2 and this time we're not
going to let it slip away by Bird and Lime like the last one.

I'm trying to (as of about a week ago) now aggressively build a large team so
we scale or fail. We're changing our strategy and you can be a part of it.
Here's a partial list of people we need:

* Solid mobile app developers

* Backend or full-stack

* Designers

* Hardware specialists with EE experience

* Mechanical Engineers to help build the next-gen of our screens

We're in a large system-wide overhaul and removing all the anti-scaling valves
we have in place. I need people who want to aggressively move products forward
and think big.

We offer competitive salaries and all that, sure. But if you just want a job,
go elsewhere. You need to have a unwavering passion to build infrastructure.
I'm here to kick ass and you should be too.

How to apply: Email me chris(at)waive.car. Text or call me 657 210 1337. Don't
be shy.

Let's do this.

------
sarahmagee
Pusher | London| ONSITE | Full time
|[https://pusher.com/](https://pusher.com/)

Pusher’s realtime APIs power applications around the world across various
industries. When you see an in-app chat, a collaborative text editor, or
anything else that updates instantly—it could be us shifting events behind the
scenes.

To give you a sense of our scale:

Pusher serves 250,000 developers across 170 countries, We handle several
millions of concurrent connections, Our customers have published over 10
trillion messages via Channels.

ROLES:

Senior Platform Engineer - Distributed Systems :
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/788674](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/788674)

Senior Backend Engineer - Channels :
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/809330](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/809330)

Senior Cloud Infrastructure Engineer :
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/787944](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/787944)

------
ulifigueroa
Hacker News post

Wepow | Guadalajara, MEXICO | ONSITE | VISA SPONSORSHIP | Full-time | Senior |
Engineering | 420-780K MXN + Options

 _Who we are?_

Today, Wepow helps hundreds of major brands worldwide; including adidas,
Heineken, FOX, Walmart, make their recruitment process more effective through
our asynchronous and live video interviewing platform. Backed by top Silicon
Valley investors we believe in bringing the recruitment process to the video
and mobile age at a global scale.

 _Why Wepow?_

We’re a distributed company, our Engineering team is located in Guadalajara
where we define and build our products. We’ve already surpassed the product-
market fit phase and we’re growing, so you will have the chance to make impact
on how we define and scale our products. We’re currently working on a new
project that is already validated, we created an MVP and are pushing it
forward to beta, so you will have the chance to work on this new product and
collaborate with our product team to bring it to life and delight our
customers.

 _Language_

English works for the work environment, however you might learn the basics of
Spanish so you can communicate outside the office.

 _Positions_

Front-end Senior Engineer, see more details and apply:
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Wepow/743999663150756-softw...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Wepow/743999663150756-software-
engineer-front-end-)

Back-end Senior Engineer, see more details and apply:
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Wepow/743999658917542-softw...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Wepow/743999658917542-software-
engineer-back-end-)

------
sidcool
ThoughtWorks Technologies | India- Pune, Bangalore, Hyderabad, Chennai We are
passionate technologists who believe in the power of software and technology
as tools for social change. We contribute to a multitude of open source
projects. Primarily we are a Technology Consultancy Company. We look for
zealous Technologists who are keen to learn on job. We value Object Oriented
and Functional Skills. DevOps and Agile are a normal way of working here

Skillsets/Platforms/etc.: C#, Java, Ruby, Scala, AWS/GCP/Azure, Python,
Node.js, React, Angular.

Requirement: 5+ years of programming experience.

Interview process: Phone interview, Take-home coding assignment, Pair
programming interview, Technical Interview(s), Logic and aptitude tests,
Cultural Interview.

More about ThoughtWorks:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM)

[https://www.thoughtworks.com](https://www.thoughtworks.com)

Contact: siddhark[at]thoughtworks.com

Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
pashabitz
(TXN) Envestnet Yodlee | Apps Engineer, Backend&Data Engineer | Redwood City,
CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Join a tiny product team building a consumer spending analytics application
using credit card transaction data. Product is live with customers and
generating revenue. Still on day zero with ton of stuff to build and room to
grow.

We're looking for: you love learning, take responsibility and own things end-
to-end, get the job done, care about the product and business.

We offer: small team passionate about building a product that's great, support
and room to learn and grow, direct and meaningful impact on product, business
and our customers.

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search/?currentJobId=869520947](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search/?currentJobId=869520947)

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search/?currentJobId=869520944](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search/?currentJobId=869520944)

I'm the hiring manager, feel free to contact at pbitz at yodlee dot com

------
nsrivast
Twine | Onsite | NYC or Bay Area | Data/Platform Engineer

Twine ([https://twinelabs.com](https://twinelabs.com)) builds people analytics
software that helps companies make better decisions about the lives and
careers of their employees. We’re changing HR the same way Salesforce did
sales and Hubspot did marketing: we empower functional leaders with better
data products and insights to create strategic value for their firms.

We're hiring a Data/Platform Engineer to create the enterprise-scale
infrastructure that drives our business. This includes everything from
designing data flows and ETL pipelines, to architecting our core data models
and schemas, to building services and interfaces that deliver data to our
product endpoints.

We’ve generated amazing traction and a product users love, but we’re still
small - you’ll work directly with the early team and have full autonomy and
leadership over your domain. Primary technologies include Airflow, Python,
React/Redux, and growing for scale.

Send me a note at nikhil@twinelabs.com

------
DavidHolz
Leap Motion | San Francisco | Full-Time | ONSITE or REMOTE

Leap Motion is seeking junior and senior engineers with experience in areas
such as hardware, systems engineering, software engineering, machine learning,
computer vision, cloud infrustructure, data engineering and graphics / game
development.

Interested? Feel free to reach out directly at dholz at leapmotion.com

Background & More Information:

Leap is a world leader in natural user interfaces for Virtual and Augmented
Reality.

We're known best for our cutting edge markerless hand tracking technology:

Video here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZ_53T2jBGg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZ_53T2jBGg)

And also most recently an open source Augmented Reality platform called North
Star:

Announcement post:
[http://blog.leapmotion.com/northstar/](http://blog.leapmotion.com/northstar/)

Technical deep dive: [http://blog.leapmotion.com/our-journey-to-the-north-
star/](http://blog.leapmotion.com/our-journey-to-the-north-star/)

------
j0ncc
Stopwatch ([http://stopwatch.com](http://stopwatch.com)) | iOS Engineer | 100%
remote

Stopwatch is building a new social network. Interesting product with some new
ideas. Small remote team of 4 and some great investors. We’re currently pre-
launch.

We're looking for an additional iOS engineer to help build the app.

If you’re interested in learning more please email jon@stopwatch.com.

------
mglidden11
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA |
Full time | Onsite

Do you want to help build the factory of the future and realize the next
industrial revolution? Tulip is transforming manufacturing processes by
bringing the latest technological advances from the lab to the back office to
the shop floor. Whereas most factories are still using state of the art
technology from the mid 19th century, we come from the future to bring them a
rich, realtime web app, modern tablets, IoT systems, in-depth analytics, and
more. We're a small team, but we have multiple Fortune 500 customers and are
enabling production lines building things you interact with everyday. We
closed a $13M Series A last year
([http://tcrn.ch/2qYvsoN](http://tcrn.ch/2qYvsoN)), we are bringing on new
customers, scaling up our existing customers' deployments, and, most
relevantly, hiring across the team! We'd love to talk to anyone interested,
but in particular we are looking to bring folks on in:

\- Web Development: React+Redux frontend, NodeJS+Mongo+Postgres+Redis backend,
syncing data with Meteor, delivering useful, real-time experiences in the
browser and on Electron

\- Data & Pipeline Engineering: architecting & implementing a data pipeline to
power our next generation of process & sensor analytics

\- SRE/DevOps: Kubernetes-admin, scalable monitoring across the firewall,
hybrid cloud/on-prem deployment

\- IoT/Embedded Software: delivering a reliable, extensible HW platform across
arm and x86, all manner of bus/IO tech

Apply at [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co

------
imsd
PayStand | Santa Cruz, CA & Guadalajara, MX | All Departments | On-Site |
[https://www.paystand.com/](https://www.paystand.com/)

Join one of the world's fastest-growing fintech startups, located in the
beautiful Santa Cruz mountains.

Now hiring: Dev Ops, Full Stack Engineer, Full Stack Developer, Front End
Engineer, Growth Marketing Manager, Content Marketing Manager, Customer
Success Manager, Senior Business Development

What we do: PayStand has developed a revolutionary B2B payments network using
blockchain technology.

Why you should work with us: we're conveniently located in the Santa Cruz
mountains (Scotts Valley), providing for an easy commute from Santa Cruz or
Silicon Valley. The business is growing fast and hiring aggressively. Redwoods
behind the office provide hiking trails and our friendly, hard-working team
creates an office environment that you'll look forward to daily.

View positions: [https://www.paystand.com/jobs](https://www.paystand.com/jobs)

Email us: jobs@paystand.com

------
openbasic
Linio ([https://www.linio.com](https://www.linio.com)) Software Engineer |
Fort Lauderdale or Mexico City | Full-time | Onsite or Remote (US only)

Linio is the biggest ecommerce platform in Latin America. With 16 stores in 8
countries, our sellers have access to a huge market of over 300 million
people. In order to make this great platform run smoothly for customers and
sellers worldwide, a very talented technology team is required. Our scale, by
itself, increases the difficulty of many challenges that companies face
everyday. Some of our key aspects:

* Highly-available, fault-tolerant, distributed microservice architecture

* CI/CD, Configuration Management and Infrastructure Automation

* Serverless big data & operational intelligence infrastructure

* Distributed analytics event stream processing, 50GB+ daily payloads

Some of our open-source projects:
[https://it.linio.com/](https://it.linio.com/)

I'm the lead engineer and I would love to hear directly from you. Just drop me
a message at klaus.silveira@linio.com

------
tylfin
Cogo Labs | Senior Software Engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE only | Cambridge, MA
| [https://cogolabs.com](https://cogolabs.com)

Cogo Labs is a startup accelerator. We are looking for a Senior Software
Engineer on our Platform Team to take ownership of key initiatives and systems
that support our incubating teams and companies in their high growth efforts.

You'll work with engineers, analysts, and exec staff to flesh out
requirements, scope projects, and lead implementation and rollout. Ownership
and accountability are core to how we build successful teams and as a Senior
Software Engineer you will enjoy a high degree of autonomy as we continue
building some of Boston's fastest growing startups.

Our team is about 8 people, all local to Cambridge. We're passionate about
Golang + Kubernetes, improving as engineers, and helping our customers as much
as possible.

Other jobs available, and you can apply directly via
[https://grnh.se/dko5gxn42](https://grnh.se/dko5gxn42)

~~~
albedoa
See here for a warning about this company:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18116075](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18116075)

------
jacinda
Doctor On Demand | All Departments | SF, MN, DC | Full-time | REMOTE

Doctor On Demand’s mission is to improve the world’s health through
compassionate care and innovation. We enable anyone to see a Physician,
Psychologist or Psychiatrist using their smartphone or computer anytime,
anywhere. Four years after launch, we are now a leading telemedicine provider
in the US and are hiring in all departments. We have hubs in San Francisco,
Minnesota and DC but also have a strong remote and work from home culture.

We are also actively hiring Physicians and Mental Health professionals for
100% remote positions in our medical practice.

Stack: Python, Django / DRF, PostgreSQL, Redis, Celery / RabbitMQ, Angular /
Vue, Kubernetes

More info: [https://doctorondemand.com/about-
us/careers](https://doctorondemand.com/about-us/careers)

Apply Here:
[https://www.doctorondemand.com/jobs](https://www.doctorondemand.com/jobs)
(use Other -> Hacker News as the source)

Questions? hn@doctorondemand.com

------
jnaulty
Nuage Networks | Senior Infra/DevOps Engineer | Mountain View, CA | ONSITE |
Full Time

I am part of the infra team at Nuage Networks, and we are looking for a senior
devops engineer to join our team.

From our website:

> Nuage Networks empowers cloud service providers and large enterprises to
> manage large, multi-tenant clouds by delivering a massively scalable SDN
> solution that seamlessly connects the data center and wide area network.

 _What we do_

Our team handles the storage, networking, monitoring of our test
infrastructure, as well as sub-teams that handle the CI/CD pipelines for our
company (Build and Release teams). We host on-premise labs across three
continents, as well as manage public cloud instances in Azure and AWS.

 _Our Stack_

Our stack mostly consists of bash, python, docker, vault, openstack, jenkins,
puppet, ansible, TICK, gluster, aws, azure etc.

 _What we want_

We are looking for senior positions (4+ years of sysadmin/devops experience).
Our position currently is for our Mountain View office. Most of our work is in
Python, so python experience required. ;)

Feel free to e-mail me with your resumes: john.naulty at nuagenetworks.net

------
bobbykrk
Ideamotive | React.js Developer | Warsaw | Onsite

Ideamotive - a dev shop specializing business process automation for startups
and growing companies is looking for a React Developer. We are located in
Warsaw, Zoliborz at a start-up accelerator mansion called ReactorWarsaw.

Our stack consists of Ruby on Rails and/or Node on backend and React on a
frontend, usually Postgres as a main database and Redis + Sidekiq for queues.

You, as a candidate, should be a computer science graduate (or has equivalent
knowledge) with a solid background in front-end and previous experience in
React or similar framework. We also expect you to have understanding of a
current trends and state-of-the-art solutions.

Our original job offer: [https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-
dev/](https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-dev/)

Apply at: [https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-
developer](https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-developer)

------
gdeglin
OneSignal | San Mateo, CA | Solution Architect Or Senior Full-stack Developer|
Full Time |[https://onesignal.com/careers](https://onesignal.com/careers)

OneSignal is a YC and SignalFire backed push notification & email platform for
mobile apps and websites. Our mission is to democratize access to great
messaging tools for all publishers. Over the last three years, we’ve grown to
deliver 3.4 billion notifications per day for 200,000 apps and websites.

Our stack includes React+Typescript for our dashboard, Ruby on Rails, Rust
(for our delivery system), Spark (for our data projects), and PostgreSQL with
12 first-party mobile SDKs.

Solution Architect -
[https://onesignal.com/careers#P_AAAAAADAAADK2CWftbrCeH](https://onesignal.com/careers#P_AAAAAADAAADK2CWftbrCeH)

Senior Full-stack Developer -
[https://onesignal.com/careers#P_AAAAAADAAADDfiNRSH2EuL](https://onesignal.com/careers#P_AAAAAADAAADDfiNRSH2EuL)

------
marissaa
Literati | Full Stack Engineer | Austin, TX | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://literatibooks.com/](https://literatibooks.com/)

Literati is a venture backed startup in Austin, TX. Our team is
xGoogle/Facebook/Stanford/MIT Media Lab and we’re building a new kind of
bookseller.

This will be the 2nd engineer in the company, working closely with the CEO,
CTO and Creative Director to roll out new features, consumer-facing updates,
and backend tools for our supply chain and inventory.

We value well-designed code and getting things done right, but most
importantly, getting them done. We take both technical debt and deadlines
seriously.

We need full stack development experience with Django/Python as backend, with
Angular or React (preferred) as frontend.

This is a great opportunity for someone to get in on the ground floor of a
high-growth company.

Full job description here:
[https://literatibooks.com/careers/](https://literatibooks.com/careers/)

If interested, email marissa@literatibooks.com.

------
nsp
Teachable | New York, NY, USA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://teachable.com/careers](https://teachable.com/careers)

We provide a platform that lets anyone create, host and sell courses online,
we have over 8 million students and well over 100k instructors on the
platform. We had over $90m in courses sold last year, up from $30m in 2017,
with this year trending for closer to $200 million. We are a team of 80 with
an Eng/Product org of 30. We are hiring across the board:

Senior Frontend Engineers (React/Typescript) : [https://teachable.com/job-
posting?id=430bf544-d9ba-4978-b764...](https://teachable.com/job-
posting?id=430bf544-d9ba-4978-b764-fc883da5a103)

Senior Backend Engineers (Ruby on Rails) : [https://teachable.com/job-
posting?id=5fe8bb3d-a307-4429-8ee8...](https://teachable.com/job-
posting?id=5fe8bb3d-a307-4429-8ee8-2199d4907754)

Lead QA Automation Engineer (Cucumber exp strongly preferred):
[https://teachable.com/job-
posting?id=841211cf-5410-476f-b2a7...](https://teachable.com/job-
posting?id=841211cf-5410-476f-b2a7-0d0a6e42ec4d)

I can honestly say it’s the best place I’ve ever worked. I’m the CTO here, hit
me up at noahp@teachable.com if you have any questions or head to
[https://teachable.com/careers/](https://teachable.com/careers/)

Check out our stack and a bit about what it’s like to work here on this post
about how we work: [https://medium.com/teachable/how-we-code-at-teachable-
ff4285...](https://medium.com/teachable/how-we-code-at-teachable-ff42859a9164)

------
pstoutpreva
Preva Group | Seattle, WA | DevOps Engineer | Part-time Contract | Remote USA
Only | [http://www.prevagroup.com](http://www.prevagroup.com)

The DevOps Engineer will work closely with the Technical Architect to design
cloud based solutions for a wide array of customer applications and solutions.
You will be responsible for architecting, implementing, and supporting cloud
based solutions for various customers and projects.

PRIMARY RESPONSIBILITIES: * Responsible for infrastructure architecture,
setup, configuration, deployment, and maintenance. * Provide guidance and
expertise on DevOps, migrations, and cloud technologies. * Work
collaboratively with software engineering to define infrastructure and
deployment requirements. * Administer and troubleshoot Linux and Windows based
systems. * Troubleshoot problems across a wide array of services and
functional areas. * Respond to customer requests and incidents.

If you have any questions or are interested in this position let me know.
pstout+hn@prevagroup.com

------
gffbss
Oasis Labs| San Francisco, USA | Full Time | ONSITE preferred though REMOTE
available case by case, INTERNS

We are an ambitious group here at Oasis Labs trying to define the next
generation of computing by building a privacy first cloud computing platform
with Blockchain technology. Oasis’s integrated hardware-software technologies
aim to enable cloud-scale, real-world applications, including machine
learning, for the first time on blockchain.

Our company was founded in July of 2018 and is backed by a16z crypto (among
other great VCs). We are very much in this for the long haul as you can
hopefully tell by our brief explanation above. If you are a Software Engineer
looking to do meaningful work and tackle some of the more difficult challenges
in this space please do send an application through! We have 25 people on the
team and 13 folks on Engineering with a relatively flat org structure that
presents room for career growth.

Apply here: [https://grnh.se/dd539f1d2](https://grnh.se/dd539f1d2)

------
rizz0
Poki — [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) | Amsterdam | Onsite |
Full-Time

Poki is an online playground with 30 million users around the world. With a
team of 25 we build a web game platform that helps game developers achieve
success, and brings fun games to kids of all ages around the world.

We’re a bootstrapped company where development, data and design come together.

We are looking for:

• Senior Golang Engineer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-golang-
engineer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-golang-engineer/en)

• Senior Back-end Developer / DevOps Engineer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-
back-end-devops-developer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-back-end-devops-
developer/en)

• Medior/Senior Software Engineer - [http://jobs.poki.com/medior-senior-
software-engineer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/medior-senior-software-engineer/en)

• Senior Product Designer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-
designer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-designer/en)

#Stack: Go, Node, React, Redux, Kubernetes, Docker, Microservices, Prometheus,
Google Cloud Platform. We believe in giving smart and creative people the
freedom and autonomy to do great work.

Apply: [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) Engineering & Culture:
[http://blog.poki.com](http://blog.poki.com) Website:
[http://poki.com/](http://poki.com/)

------
fjahr
Smart Host | Berlin, Germany | Senior Backend Developer (Java) | Full-time |
Visa | Onsite | [https://www.smart-host.com/](https://www.smart-host.com/)

Smart Host is giving independent hotels the digital marketing tools that help
them stay relevant in the age of booking.com and Airbnb. Our CRM suite
consists of 3 modules: Guests: giving the hotels insights about their in-house
guests in order to tailor services to their needs. Campaigns: to send only
relevant information to their previous guests and turn them into returning
customers. Offers: to craft custom offers for potential guests who are
requesting a stay. All our modules are using advanced statistical analysis
hidden in the background to synthesize actionable information and give clear
advice to our customers on how to treat and market to their guests while
avoiding to spam them with irrelevant information.

We are handling customer data with all the care it deserves and are, of
course, fully compliant with GDPR. We do not mine from any external data
sources and instead solely rely on data the hotels are gathering during a
guests stay as well as online surveys conducted directly with the guests. This
leaves us with generally very high quality of data.

Smart Host is a two year old, VC funded startup that is run by two experienced
entrepreneurs who each have successfully founded two companies previously. All
the members of the technical team are highly experienced and are looking for
support from other experienced and motivated individuals.

We are hiring a Senior Backend Engineer (Java/Spring Boot, Python), Salary:
65k - 85k.

Full job description and contact details at [https://www.smart-
host.com/en/about-us/#careers](https://www.smart-host.com/en/about-
us/#careers)

------
SnapApp
SnapApp | Software Developers (x2) | ONSITE Boston, MA | Full-time

At SnapApp, we help marketers unleash their potential with interactive content
that better qualifies leads, drives more engagement, and delivers proven ROI.
We’re a leader in the MarTech space, and work with some of the biggest names
in B2B tech.

We're looking to hire 2 engineers in the mid- to senior-level range (3-7+
years) to help take our product to the next level. Tech we use:

~React, NodeJS, Babel, JavaScript (ES7), Webpack, Prettier, ESLint, Flow, HTML

~MongoDB, Bee-Queue, RabbitMQ, Redis

~Amazon Web Services (EC2, ECS, S3, CloudFront, etc.)

~Docker, Terraform, Ansible, Jenkins and other DevOps tools

Software Engineer:
[https://snapapp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=31&source=Hack...](https://snapapp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=31&source=HackerNews)

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://snapapp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=32&source=Hack...](https://snapapp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=32&source=HackerNews)

www.snapapp.com

------
danicgross
Pioneer | Frontend, Full-stack, Data Science | Open Source | San Francisco |
Full Time | [https://pioneer.app](https://pioneer.app)

We’re building a community of creative young people working on interesting
projects around the globe. We use software and ML to find people that lack
opportunity but have great talent and ambition. We give them small grants to
support their work and try to use various gamification techniques to keep them
motivated on their project. Our goal is to be counterfactually significant in
the creation of the next Albert Einstein, Marie Curie or Elon Musk.

In the short term our technical challenges are equal parts computer science
and human psychology. How do you build a product that can identify greatness?
How do you then motivate people to become the best version of themselves? If
you were building the Harvard campus, but entirely online, could you make it
work?

It requires great intuition and solid engineering. We work in Python, Ruby and
Javascript.

Email us at jobs+hn@pioneer.app. Thanks!

~~~
rafflespark
>Our goal is to be counterfactually significant in the creation of the next
Albert Einstein, Marie Curie or _Elon Musk_.

please don't

also just lol putting musk in the same sentence as einstein and curie

------
imroot
Morning Consult | Senior Software Engineer | Washington, DC | ONSITE, Full-
Time | [https://morningconsult.com](https://morningconsult.com)

Morning Consult is a leading technology company revolutionizing ways to
collect, organize, and share survey research data to transform how leaders in
business and government make key decisions. With offices in New York,
Washington D.C., San Francisco, and Chicago, Morning Consult provides rapid
and rigorously tested research, news, and brand-tracking technology for over
150 of the world’s biggest companies and industry associations. Morning
Consult conducts regular surveys for major media organizations including
POLITICO, Bloomberg, The New York Times, AdAge, and Vox.

We're looking for a strong backend Engineer to join our team. Ideally, you'll
be comfortable mentoring junior developers as our team grows (we're a team of
8 right now, primarily front-end focused, with a backend engineers, four
front-end engineers, a DevOps/Systems Engineering guy, a VP of Engineering,
and a CTO).

The good: Small startup. Great culture. Decent office. Nice to commute from
Metro, and close to the 'political hotspots' downtown (if that's your thing).
Never taken a dollar of VC funding and cashflow positive.

The bad: Typical "Growing startup" pains.

I'm on the engineering team (Devops/Systems Engineering role), and am not the
hiring manager, but, will work with you directly and can answer any questions
you might have.

Our open positions are here:
[https://morningconsult.com/careers/](https://morningconsult.com/careers/)

If you'd like to ask me questions: iwilson at (domain), please put "HN:
Careers" in the email.

------
classyjim
Seatfrog -
[https://seatfrog.bamboohr.com/jobs/-](https://seatfrog.bamboohr.com/jobs/-)
London, UK - Onsite - Permanent - Full-time. We recently closed our Series A
funding. Why can’t you switch to a later train or grab a last minute upgrade
to business class when it suits you? And do it at your fingertips without
blowing the budget. At Seatfrog, we have an insatiable curiosity to not just
accept how things are done. With offices in London, Sydney and Tokyo, we’re
working with innovative partners throughout the travel industry to reinvent
what travellers can do when they’re on the go. E-mail me direct at
jamesp@seatfrog.com for more information. We are hiring across Product &
Engineering. Key roles - Senior Software Engineer
-[https://seatfrog.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=23](https://seatfrog.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=23)
\- £75,000 - £100,000

------
minerva
Neemo | iOS, Android, Ui/Ux & Design | Remote (or Waterloo, ON or Taipei) |
Full Time / Technical Founders

Social sucks these days. Data driven utilities that are faceless and don’t
care about their users. Let’s change that. Let’s make social integrate with
real life, with space and time. Let’s make social ephemeral and lets make real
connections.

Neemo plans to be the first popup social utility on the web. Think of it as a
group whataapp chat centered around time and space. Wanna connect with
everyone at the Golden State/Lakers game? Neemo makes it easy. Its like a
flash mob… just there when you’re there for something fun, adding a layer for
group chat, photo, video and meme sharing. Make new friends centered around
where you are, now.

We've got a kickass name, people who helped found one of the fastest and most
popular social networks in Asia (Plurk) and a beautiful vision. We just need
other self starters who believe and want to help build the next generation of
social utilities.

Email us with a resume or why you might be a good fit!

kan@neemo.com

------
smartin_ctl
Crisis Text Line | Senior Software Engineer | New York, Durham\Raleigh NC,
Seattle WA, Lincoln NE, San Francisco

Crisis Text Line | DevOps Engineer | NYC

Crisis Text Line is a tech startup that just happens to be a non-profit. We
help people in crisis move from a hot moment to a cool calm - and because
we're text-based (SMS, Facebook, Kik, with more to come) we use machine
learning to triage and connect people in order of severity. We are also able
to help people in real time - at the lunch table, from the back of biology, or
during that heated argument with a friend - and tip people to a more calm
place in the moment. We are proud to say we save lives every day.

Benefits:

    
    
      - Competitive salary that is location independent - we pay NYC rates no matter which office you work from.
      - Fully covered health insurance for you and your family on our standard plan (a premium plan exists if you need/want more coverage)
      - 3 weeks vacation plus your birthday off and the week between Christmas & New Years
      - Sabbatical - After two years, employees can take a paid month to volunteer with another organization!
    

We don't expect you to be an expert in all of these, but the more experience
the better.

Engineering Technologies:

    
    
      - React
      - PHP/Symfony
      - Node/Express/Socket.io
    

DevOps Technologies:

    
    
      - Ansible
      - Terraform
      - AWS
    

Engineer Application:
[https://crisistextline.workable.com/j/55CDAE57EB](https://crisistextline.workable.com/j/55CDAE57EB)

DevOps Application:
[https://crisistextline.workable.com/j/2905C538C8](https://crisistextline.workable.com/j/2905C538C8)

------
sarahpinpoint
Pinpoint Predictive | San Mateo, CA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://www.pinpointpredictive.com](https://www.pinpointpredictive.com)

Pinpoint Predictive has brought to market the first privacy-safe commercial
applications of Psychometric AI-powered targeting and insights. Our Data
Analytics Engine uses Machine Learning to transform surface-level behaviors
into individual-level models of dozens of psychometric traits that are
strongly rooted in the human constitution.

We are a VC and Stanford StartX-backed startup and growing quickly. Please
check out the links below for our open opportunities.

Senior Data Engineer:
[https://easyapply.co/a/d871f533-f1f7-46d2-8980-6676600088e0](https://easyapply.co/a/d871f533-f1f7-46d2-8980-6676600088e0)

Senior Product Manager:
[https://easyapply.co/a/5d594d28-d08a-4ffe-9a73-0f494fcf9a7b](https://easyapply.co/a/5d594d28-d08a-4ffe-9a73-0f494fcf9a7b)

------
subir
Polymorph | Lead Engineer (Frontend) | Full-time | Bangalore, India | Onsite |
₹20L-₹25L

Polymorph ([https://getpolymorph.com/](https://getpolymorph.com/)) provides a
machine-learning driven revenue intelligence platform. Our customers include
Mozilla, Viber, Disqus, Verve and the likes. Our team has built a very high
traffic and low latency prediction engine. We have offices in San Francisco,
CA and Bangalore, India.

We are looking for a lead engineer at our Bangalore office to drive the
engineering efforts on our client-facing portal. The primary responsibilities
will include preparing technical specifications for product features, planning
engineering sprints and tracking progress. As a lead, you will be expected to
inspire with your engineering skills as well as mentor team members under your
wing.

Required Skills:

* 5+ years of experience building large-scale web applications

* Very strong in React, Redux, Redux Saga

* Expert in the ES6+ ecosystem: Babel, Webpack, npm, yarn, et al

* Experience writing unit tests with Mocha, Enzyme, Jest, Chai, Sinon

* Familiarity with at least one of these server-side technologies: Django (preferred), Ruby on Rails, NodeJS

* Experience with Git, Jenkins, CircleCI, AWS

* First-rate verbal and written communication skills

Bonus points for:

* Active Github profile

* Early-stage startup experience

* Familiarity with the ad-tech industry

Apply here: [https://angel.co/polymorphlabs/jobs/429818-senior-
frontend-e...](https://angel.co/polymorphlabs/jobs/429818-senior-frontend-
engineer)

------
devadvance
Intersection | [https://www.intersection.com](https://www.intersection.com) |
Manhattan, New York City (NYC) | Multiple Roles | Full-time | On-Site At
Intersection, we are at the forefront of the smart cities revolution. Our
mission is to improve daily life in cities and public spaces, with products
that bridge the digital and physical worlds by delivering connectivity,
information and content to enrich our everyday journeys and elevate the urban
experience. Our products include Link (such as LinkNYC), Transit, and
programmatic advertising.

Our stack includes modern JavaScript, Python, Scala, Swift, Ansible, AWS
Services, React, Android, iOS, and a little bit of plain grit.

Here are some of the roles we have open:

    
    
      * Software Engineer
      * Senior Software Engineer
      * IoT Solutions Architect
      * Mobile Lead
      * Mobile Engineer
      

See and apply to roles here:
[https://grnh.se/ce9f7d421](https://grnh.se/ce9f7d421)

------
arcdigital
Tango Card | DevOps Engineer, Frontend Engineer | Seattle, WA or Boise, ID |
Full-Time | ONSITE | [https://www.tangocard.com/](https://www.tangocard.com/)

We work with top companies to deliver e-gift cards for use in employee reward
programs, health and wellness participation, marketing incentives, customer
loyalty, sales incentives, market research incentives, referral rewards, and
so much more. Tango Card is a leader in this industry because of our global
catalog of desirable e-gift cards, our easy-to-use reward delivery technology,
and our unparalleled expert support. We’d love you to join our dynamic 80+
person team based in West Seattle and Boise, ID.

We primarily work with Java on the backend and Vue on the frontend. We offer
competitive pay, full benefits, dog friendly office, and much more! Feel free
to drop me an email - anand@{companyname}.com

[https://www.tangocard.com/careers](https://www.tangocard.com/careers)

------
awad
Pixlee | SF and Toronto | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.pixlee.com](https://www.pixlee.com) Pixlee helps brands market
and sell using the voice of their own customers by leveraging user generated
photos and videos. Today, one in four Americans interact with Pixlee-managed
content before making online purchase decisions. Pixlee offers a unique
opportunity to thrive and grow rapidly at a global scale in a small-team
startup environment. Our customers are some of the largest brands in the world
and everything you do here affects millions of consumers. We are looking for
passionate back-end focused developers to help continue to scale our product,
and work closely with customers to integrate their eCommerce stores with the
Pixlee platform. You'll get a chance to work on a wide range of problems in
big data analytics, eCommerce integration, and API development just to name a
few. You'll have a chance to explore brand new areas of interest while
leveraging your experience to create robust and optimized data pipelines and
third-party integrations. We love product focused engineers with excellent
communication skills, the ability to work with a multitude of languages, and a
desire to continually step out of their comfort zone. Here are our open roles:
\- App & Partner Platform Engineer (SF):
[https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=1267300](https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=1267300)
\- App & Partner Platform Engineer (Toronto):
[https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=1267422](https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=1267422)
\- Senior QA Engineer (Toronto):
[https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=1209290](https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=1209290)

If you'd like to learn more, pablo@pixleeteam.com is the best point of contact

------
charlotte-kao1
Ratesetter.com Techtrack100 fintech - Peer to Peer Lending London ONSITE

We are investing in and growing our tech team dramatically. Open roles include
Graduate .net developers, Engineering Team Leads (.net), Dev Ops, Big Data
Engineer. Greenfield tech opportunities working with the latest technology on
exciting projects.

Voted a Sunday Times Tech Track 100 for the third consecutive year, RateSetter
is changing the way people think about Investing and Borrowing. We believe
that people should be able to directly access lending as an investment and
that borrowers should be able to access attractive loans. So far over 50,000
investors have lent more than £2.5Billion via our award winning online
investment platform, all without losing a penny.

Over the 8 years we have been running our platform has been voted the best
Peer-to-Peer lending platform by Investors Chronicle and Which for the last 2
years running!

At RateSetter no two days are the same, we work in agile scrum teams made up
of 3-4 developers, QA and product managers helping to deliver a top-class
platform.

As a tech specialist you will be challenged with building and delivering
modern and effective solutions for the real-world problems faced by our users
and helping our platform grow and evolve to meet the demands of the business.
We are looking to build a highly transactional and reliable financial platform
utilising the latest technology at its core. This is a critical role working
across all business areas and requires a fast learner who is comfortable with
change.

As a tech expert in RateSetter you will be part of a community where
collaboration and debate are encouraged, teams are invited to discuss their
experiences with each other through working groups and team knowledge shares.

If you are keen to discuss further please reach out on
charlotte.kao@ratesetter.com

------
naelmusleh
Chalk Talk | Boston, MA | Full-Time |
[https://chalktalk.academy](https://chalktalk.academy)

CollegeReady powered by ChalkTalk TM is a high school course that prepares
students in grades 9-12 for high-stakes exams: the PSAT, SAT, and ACT. It is a
true blended learning course that combines teacher-led instruction & software-
based practice.

CollegeReady teaches students 100 Reading, Writing, and Math topics, resulting
in higher proficiency & growth on the PSAT, SAT, and ACT, as well high school
English Language Arts (ELA) and Math subjects.

We are looking for a highly experienced and motivated individual to join the
engineering team as the lead software architect with full-stack development
experience. You will work with the frontend and backend engineering teams and
lead the development, testing, and delivery of Chalk Talk’s current and future
products.

Full job post here [https://bit.ly/2y9ESyv](https://bit.ly/2y9ESyv)

Apply at jobs@chalktalk.academy

------
small_software
Part-time / Full-time / Remote / Multiple positions open

Small software house wants multiple remote freelancers

To work on one or multiple roles: \- UX and product development \- Graphic
design, website design, and web/mobile app design \- Static website
development (React-Static) \- Frontend development (React, React Native,
Redux, Rematch) \- Backend development (Nodejs, Express, MongoDB) \- Native
iOS app development \- Native Android app development \- Embedded systems
(Arduino) \- Copywriting \- Technical writing \- Instructional Video editing
\- Podcast editing

Compensation will vary according to the candidate location and experience.

We chose to have our company identity hidden at this stage of our hiring
process to avoid leaking our contact to recruiters and spammers. We will
reveal our identity in the next stage. We are not a recruiting firm, the
chosen candidates will work with us directly.

Please apply here:
[https://airtable.com/shr3MNl5ISpag1HQ0](https://airtable.com/shr3MNl5ISpag1HQ0)

------
richattack
Thumbtack | Software Engineer, Product Manager | San Francisco, CA | Full-time
| ONSITE | [https://www.thumbtack.com](https://www.thumbtack.com)

Thumbtack is a local services marketplace that connects customers who need to
get things done with skilled professionals who can help. We hope to
fundamentally change the way customers identify and connect with local
services professionals, a market estimated to be $700B in the US alone. We
currently have over 260,000 paying pros per quarter on our platform and $250M
in funding to enable growth. We’re currently focused on scaling our product
even further.

Thumbtack has a strong commitment to transparency, diversity and work / life
balance. Having been at a number of companies of all sizes in the Bay, I can
say that the people at Thumbtack are some of the most thoughtful, intelligent,
and genuinely kind that I have worked with. Both from a learning perspective
and an overall well-being perspective, this is one of the best places I have
ever worked.

We’re hiring for the following roles in SF (3+ years experience minimum):

\- Full Stack Engineer

\- Front End Engineer

\- iOS Engineer

\- Android Engineer

\- Site Reliability Engineer (SRE)

\- Data Scientist

\- Product Manager

\- Product Designer / UX

Keywords: React, Redux, ES6, Go, Scala, PHP, Swift, Kotlin, AWS, Postgres,
BigQuery, ElasticSearch, Puppet, Terraform, Python, R

More job details here: [https://www.thumbtack.com/careers/#jobs-
Engineering](https://www.thumbtack.com/careers/#jobs-Engineering)

If this sounds interesting to you, drop me a line at rich+hn@thumbtack.com

------
naelmusleh
Chalk Talk | Boston, MA | Full-Time |
[https://chalktalk.academy](https://chalktalk.academy)

CollegeReady powered by ChalkTalk TM is a high school course that prepares
students in grades 9-12 for high-stakes exams: the PSAT, SAT, and ACT. It is a
true blended learning course that combines teacher-led instruction & software-
based practice.

CollegeReady teaches students 100 Reading, Writing, and Math topics, resulting
in higher proficiency & growth on the PSAT, SAT, and ACT, as well high school
English Language Arts (ELA) and Math subjects.

We are looking for a highly experienced and motivated individual to join the
engineering team as the lead software architect with full-stack development
experience. You will work with the frontend and backend engineering teams and
lead the development, testing, and delivery of Chalk Talk’s current and future
products.

Full job post here [https://bit.ly/2y9ESyv](https://bit.ly/2y9ESyv)

Apply at jobs@chalktalk.academy

------
plsoucy
TapClicks | Senior Software Engineers (LAMP and AngularJS) + DevOps |
Montreal, QC | ONSITE, VISA, SALARY: 80-125k CAD + stock options

* Senior software engineers (back-end (LAMP/PHP 7), front-end (AngularJS), and full stack) (80-115k+ CAD)

* Senior DevOps engineer/team lead (85-125k+ CAD)

* QA/QE Engineers (50-90k CAD)

* Tech support engineers/junior developers (30-60k CAD)

We build a unified reporting dashboard mostly targeted at marketing agencies,
with connections to 150+ third-party platforms from which we get data through
APIs and FTPs in some cases. We also offer a workflow management tool to help
make our clients more efficient.

TapClicks is #225 in the Inc 5000 list of fastest-growing private US companies
for 2017, and has offices in San Jose (Silicon Valley), Nashville and Boston.

We're looking for people in the Montreal area or willing to move to Montreal.
We're open to sponsoring VISAs for great candidates.

Work from home (WFH) up to 3 days a week is an option for the Senior DevOps
and some of our Senior Software Engineer roles.

Email me at plsoucy@tapclicks.com if interested. Thanks!

------
kyry_cz
ThreatMark | Full-Stack Engineer, Machine Learning | Remote | Czech Republic

When someone steals your credentials, whether it is bank, crypto account or
email, it is unpleasant experience.

Our goal is to remove fraud and simplify authentication in online world.

We develop threat detection (malware, phishing) with behaviour biometry which
recognizes returning users by their mouse movements, keystroke timings and
sensoric data. We manage dozens of TB of data and provide realtime scoring in
milliseconds driving authentication flow (log in / 2nd factor).

Stack: python, sklearn, javascript, kotlin, cassandra, redis, docker,
openstack, kubernetes, prometheus, grafana Data stuff: Random forests,
gradient boosting, markov chains....

We developed in-house:

\- Device fingerprint recognizing returning devices without any persistence

\- Behavioral biometry

\- Dynamic JS obfuscator

We are three years on market, backed by two VCs and we are going to have about
2M$ revenue this year. Even that we work with top EU banks and goverment
agencies we are NOT a corporate ourselves. I still code with the team, we just
have fun, solve hard problems and get stuff done !

Are you tech/security enthusiast ? Do you often live "in the flow" and loose
track of time ? You know what happens, when EIP register points to address
with 0xCC ? Could you implement O(n*log(n)) sort ? We are looking for bright
minds to join our engineering and data science team.

We are looking for positions:

\- Software engineer

\- Data scientist

If you are interested, please email me @ krystof.hilar@threatmark.com with
subject "HN Who's Hiring October 2018"

Krystof, Co-Founder & CTO

~~~
iscupan
Interesting.. Do you often fiddle with registers when writing Python and
Javascript apps? :-)

------
guha
Onai | | Silicon Valley or New York | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE
INTERNS, POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, ONSITE, VISA

We're tackling exciting technical challenges and building offerings relevant
to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields. We have particular
strengths in dispersed computation, protocol design, and deep learning.

We're currently most interested in engineers with solid experience in Rust,
Haskell/Idris, or graphics programming. We're also open to enthusiastic
developers or researchers who might lack this precise experience but are eager
and able to learn. We welcome internship/fellowship interest from postdoctoral
scholars or senior graduate students.

We're additionally interested in chatting with people with broadly technical
background who are interested in scientific and technical writing.

We do not presently have openings for anyone still working on their
undergraduate degree or for fresh graduates.

Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there's a
potential fit.

------
TalantatUphold
Uphold | Multiple Positions | Braga, Portugal; NYC, NY; Bay Area, CA; Tampa,
FL | Full-time | Uphold.com

Uphold is a next-generation financial services platform that uses blockchain
technology to democratize access to investments and other financial services.
We have fought to provide a fairer, easier and more affordable system. We
favor speed, simplicity, and ease of use over complexity. We put security and
transparency first. Our commitment to transparency sets a new standard for the
industry. Unlike banks, we are fully reserved, and transparent: we hold assets
to match our obligations and publish both in real time.

We’re launching revolutionary digital yield and lending products and a brand-
new App. Use your crypto investments to earn interest up to 5%, or borrow as
low as 9% in the world’s first crypto line of credit.

We are looking to build out our global team at our Bay Area, NYC, Tampa and
Braga, Portugal locations.

To learn more about our open positions visit our careers page
([https://uphold.com/en/about-us/careers](https://uphold.com/en/about-
us/careers)). If the position you are interested in does not have a JD posted
please feel free to reach out to the email below with your resume.

Please send resumes to Kaily.Burton@Uphold.com with the subject “HN +
PositionTitle”.

We can wait to speak with you!

NYC: Director FP&A, Data Scientist (junior-manager), Data Analyst, Senior
Accountant

Larkspur, CA: VP of Business Development, Copywriter/Technical Writer, Content
Marketing Manager, AP Accountant

Tampa, FL: Network Operations Manager, Fraud Prevention Manager, Sr. Case
Analyst

Phoenix, AZ: various Security Analyst positions.

Braga, Portugal: FE, BE, DBA, Data Engineer, QA, etc.

------
lylo
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE

[https://www.freeagent.com](https://www.freeagent.com)

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and small businesses be more successful by
putting them in control of their company finances.

We have built a multi-award-winning accounting app that offers full end-to-end
compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in beautiful
Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over 70,000 paying
customers and strong YoY growth. Our NPS is off the charts (71!) - customers
love what we do and our team get to make a real impact.

We're a growing team of over 140 people. The majority of our team are based in
Edinburgh, but we have staff distributed across the UK (50% of our engineering
team are distributed). We're going through a growth spurt so if you want to
help us make small businesses awesome at doing their finances, take a look at
our vacancies (more details here ->
[https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers](https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers)):

* Product engineers - you'll be working predominantly with Ruby on Rails

* iOS engineers - you'll be building our brand-new native app from the ground up

* Platform engineers - opportunities to work on large-scale refactorings, developer tooling, cloud migration (AWS specifically)

* Team leads - we have technical team lead/engineering management openings in both operations and product engineering

You can apply directly via the website but feel free to get in touch with me
directly (olly [at] freeagent [dot] com) if you have any questions. Happy to
chat!

(We are looking for __UK-based __full-time staff only right now)

------
fanatic
FactSet | Full-stack Engineer w/Devops Focus | Norwalk, CT | Full-time, Onsite
| $100k - $150k

FactSet is a financial data and software company providing market data and
analytics to investment professionals.

We're looking for someone to help architect, build, and maintain our internal
platform-as-a-service used by all of FactSet's developers. We operate at all
levels of the stack: UX/UI, APIs (Go), databases, Linux kernel, and system
administration. We use tools like Packer, Terraform, Chef, and Prometheus to
manage our cloud and on-premise infrastructure. We provide Docker containers,
PostgreSQL, Redis, and much more as-a-service to the rest of the company.

Apply today!
[https://factset.mua.hrdepartment.com/hr/ats/Posting/share/54...](https://factset.mua.hrdepartment.com/hr/ats/Posting/share/540)

Generous paid time off | Free working lunch | Comprehensive health coverage |
401K | Certification reimbursement

------
vms_dev
Vicon | C++ Systems Software Engineer | Oxford, UK | ONSITE | Full-time | to
£50K | [https://www.vicon.com](https://www.vicon.com)

Vicon is the world leader in Motion Capture, developing high performance
software and hardware products for the entertainment, engineering and medical
industries. Vicon products have been used in most blockbuster feature films
and many AAA games. We have offices in Oxford, Denver, Los Angeles and
Auckland (New Zealand).

We are seeking an excellent, experienced C++ programmer to join our Systems
team in Oxford, initially working on a large real-time motion capture R&D
project in collaboration with a high-profile film special effects partner. The
role is a permanent one.

You would typically be working in small teams of 3 or 4 developers working on
systems and application code and coordinating closely with computer vision,
hardware and QA teams.

Examples of the type of work involved include:

\- Developing our highly parallel real-time processing frameworks. \- Writing
code for interfacing with third party and Vicon proprietary hardware. \-
Creating high performance, scalable, application software. \- Design of APIs,
Data visualisation and GUIs.

Experience in any of the following would be advantageous: STL, Boost, Multi-
threading, Networking, Python, Qt, OpenGL, Jenkins, Computer Vision
Algorithms, Animation Tools and Game Engines.

We have an informal and friendly company culture and pride ourselves on hiring
motivated top flight developers who care about quality software practices and
enjoy working on cutting edge products with interesting applications.

For additional details, other open positions and to apply, please visit
[https://www.vicon.com/employment](https://www.vicon.com/employment)

------
jeffnk
New Knowledge | Multiple Positions | Austin, TX | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://newknowledge.com/](https://newknowledge.com/)

New Knowledge is on a mission to defend public discourse. We build products
that repair online communities, identify manipulation, and help them
communicate more authentically. In a world where social media is being
manipulated on a massive scale, this is no small task. We care about
protecting communities, brands, and companies from being targeted by the
spreading of disinformation. The kind of people who work with us have to be
passionate about that challenge and mission. We just closed an $11M Series A
last month ([https://tcrn.ch/2Pfuw6X](https://tcrn.ch/2Pfuw6X)) and we are
excited to be expanding our team.

Our tech stack: Python, Flask, Javascript, Node, React, Postgres, Kafka,
Jenkins, Docker, Kubernetes, Terraform, Ansible

We are currently recruiting for the following technical positions: Lead
Software Engineer, Technical Project Manager, Senior Software Engineer, Dev
Ops Engineer, Automation Engineer, Full Stack Engineer, Product Designer,
Senior Data Engineer, Data Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer, Junior Machine
Learning Engineer and Junior Software Engineers.

We are also hiring for these non-technical positions: Head of Sales, Head of
People, Talent Acquisition Specialist, Sales Operations Analyst, and Business
Development Directors.

You can view more information and apply to these roles at
[https://newknowledge.com/careers/](https://newknowledge.com/careers/)

If you have any questions about a position, the company, or the hiring process
you can email me here: jeff (at) newknowledge (dot) io and mention "Hacker
News" in the subject line.

------
emmacastor
Zeal | Experienced Full Stack Engineer (Rails, ReactJS, Elixir) | Remote,
Grants Pass, OR | Contract |
[http://www.codingzeal.com](http://www.codingzeal.com)

Zeal is a web and mobile development consultancy that empowers small to
medium-sized organizations to solve huge problems.

We’re looking for experienced full-stack engineers with strengths in Rails,
ReactJS, Node, and/or Elixir. We’re a fully remote team with a home base in
Grants Pass, OR, where we all try to get together at least once a year. We’re
pragmatically agile, pair whenever possible, believe in a sustainable work
schedule, and are committed to creating well-crafted code that serves our
clients’ needs. If joining a team where you care about your work and your
teammates sounds appealing, we want to talk to you.

Apply here: [http://codingzeal.com/hiring](http://codingzeal.com/hiring)

We’re sorry, but we are unable to accept international candidates at this
time.

~~~
Chloro
Surprised to see somewhere based in Grants Pass! Could you give me a hint on
your salary ranges?

------
tbenoit
Siemens | Belgium | Research / Compiler Engineer | Full-time | Onsite

Siemens Industry Software is the leading partner in test and mechatronic
simulation in the automotive and aerospace industries.

Our team, the aerospace competence center, located in Leuven, Belgium is
looking for a researcher with compiler development interests.

Together with the research team, you will work on a new programming language
for developing safety critical software for use on for example self driving
cars or autonomous aircraft.

You will work on the compiler internals to implement code generation that
targets LLVM intermediate representation, which is converted by LLVM to
machine code. You will work on the translation of high level programming
concepts to lower level LLVM concepts. Furthermore you will work on methods
for cross compilation and deployment of programs to Arm boards.

More info: [https://jobs.siemens-info.com/jobs/70396?lang=en-
gb](https://jobs.siemens-info.com/jobs/70396?lang=en-gb)

------
davidstoker
Knack | Senior Software Engineer | Tampa, FL | ONSITE |
[https://www.joinknack.com](https://www.joinknack.com)

Knack has a radical mission to completely change the way the education system
operates. We allow individuals to further themselves by learning specific
skill sets today, that can be applied to the ever-evolving workforce of
tomorrow. Today, Knack is the fastest growing peer tutoring platform for
college students - we focus on student retention, skills development, and
workforce readiness. We're a product-driven company backed by preeminent
investors, universities, and corporations (Precursor Ventures, Bisk.com, ASU,
and many others).

We are looking for talented engineers interested in making an impact across
our stack that includes React, React Native, GraphQL, JavaScript, PHP, Python,
MySQL, AWS, Docker.

Learn more and apply:
[https://angel.co/knack-2/jobs](https://angel.co/knack-2/jobs)

------
liangzan
Propine Capital | Head of Information Security & Blockchain Engineers |
Singapore | Visa, Onsite | Full-time, Salary + Options

Propine Capital is a fintech startup based in Singapore. We were incubated at
Entrepreneur First(www.joinef.com) in Singapore, completed our Demo day in mid
July, and obtained substantial seed funding from institutional VCs. We are
building infrastructure for institutions to manage their digital assets(cryto-
currencies).

We are looking for a Head of Information Security to help secure our
infrastructure and Blockchain Engineers to build our dApps.

The Head of InfoSec will be developing and implementing processes to contain
security threats, implementing an incident response structure and ensuring
that compliance and governance is met.

The Blockchain engineers will be working on our decentralised application
which talks to the various cryptocurrencies, handling transactions securely
and writing smart contracts + protocols.

If you want to join an early stage startup in Singapore, do contact us at
zan@propinecapital.com.

------
OwenChoi
Zattoo | Data Engineer | Berlin | Full-Time | ONSITE |

Zattoo is creating the future of television, live and on demand, but not as
you know it.

We build apps for mobile, web and big screens like Apple, Android, Samsung,
Amazon Fire TV, Xbox One and many more.

Data is a core advantage of OTT / unicast TV over traditional broadcast. We
know exactly what content our viewers watch, how popular a show is and how
many seconds of each and every ad campaign is viewed.

We are looking for an experienced Data Engineer to join our team and help us
leverage the huge amounts of data we are collecting. You will be given the
responsibility of designing, developing and maintaining our data processing
pipeline and work closely with our Product and BI team.

A quick example of some of our tech stack; Java, Python, Jenkins, SQL, Hadoop
/ hdfs, MapReduce, Spark, Storm, Kafka... the list goes on.

Apply through;
[https://zattoo.com/company/jobs/#job-165988](https://zattoo.com/company/jobs/#job-165988)

------
bootstraponline
Instructure | Mobile Developer | USA | REMOTE

Instructure is looking for mobile developers to work on massively parallel
device automation. [https://medium.com/walmartlabs/flank-smart-test-runner-
for-f...](https://medium.com/walmartlabs/flank-smart-test-runner-for-firebase-
cf65e1b1eca7)

If you have questions ask in the #flank channel on the Firebase slack.
[https://firebase.community](https://firebase.community)

Mobile Automation Architect
[https://jobs.lever.co/instructure/21e75827-ac28-44db-
bf18-55...](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure/21e75827-ac28-44db-
bf18-55b6ebedf0db?lever-via=JhX5x-6lSN)

Mobile Developer - Device Automation
[https://jobs.lever.co/instructure/615819c9-2af0-4a21-af64-0e...](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure/615819c9-2af0-4a21-af64-0e5653050be5?lever-
via=JhX5x-6lSN)

------
vitiell0
Cooklist | Django / React Native / CTO | Dallas, TX / Remote | $90K - 120K w/
restricted stock

Cooklist shows you recipes you can cook with the groceries you buy and will
allow you to order groceries by choosing recipes you want to cook.

Our app can connect directly to 81 grocery chains like Walmart, Safeway,
Kroger etc. and automatically download every purchase a user makes in store
and online. It uses NLP to match each product purchased to recipe ingredients.
Over 1,000,000 products are matched to 1,000,000 recipes.

Cooklist is live on iOS and Android. Hundreds of users are participating in
the development process. 10,000+ purchases have been downloaded in the last
week.

We are a team of experienced startup founders and are looking to bring 3
people onto our team. We are currently in the Techstars Retail program with
Target.

You can see a demo video and find links to download the apps at
[https://cooklist.co](https://cooklist.co) or email me at daniel@cooklist.co
if interested

------
crysmitc
Occipital (The Spatial Computing Company) | Full-time | ONSITE | Boulder, CO &
San Francisco, CA

At Occipital, we’re working on spatial computing - using computer vision to 3D
reconstruct and understand your surroundings so that software can operate over
real-world spaces. We believe it will power the next generation of augmented
reality and some of the key parts of virtual reality as well.
[https://occipital.com](https://occipital.com)

* ACCURACY AND TEST ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* ASSISTANT CONTROLLER (BOULDER)

* BACKEND ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* CALIBRATION SOFTWARE ENGINEER (BOULDER)

* CHANNEL MANAGER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* COMPUTER VISION ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO, BOULDER OR MADRID)

* FIRMWARE / EMBEDDED SYSTEMS ENGINEER (BOULDER)

* FRONTEND ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* MACHINE LEARNING ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* MARKETING MANAGER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

For detailed information check out
[https://occipital.com/jobs](https://occipital.com/jobs)

If you apply please mention that you saw this post on Hacker News. Thanks!

~~~
dang
Please don't use uppercase for emphasis. This is in the site guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

------
dopplesoldner
Calipsa | Devops | London,UK | Onsite | VISA

Calipsa is building a Deep Learning platform for video monitoring and
analysis.

We are a small team of 8 (7 different nationalities!) and comprised of
academics from Cambridge, Imperial and UCL.

Culture

    
    
      Fast paced - we like people who take ownership and have the get-it-done mindset 
      No bureaucracy - you pick your working hours, unlimited holidays, etc.
      Innovative - always challenge the status quo
      Collaboration and knowledge sharing - code reviews / regular talks
      Fun! We have regular team lunches/dinners/activities and always good lunchtime chat
    

Technologies

    
    
      Programming languages: Python, JS
      ML platform: Tensorflow
      Cloud platforms: AWS, GCP
      Containers: Docker, Kubernetes
      Version control: git
    

Main Responsibilities

    
    
      Ensure reliability of Calipsa infrastructure
      Fulfill customer SLA’s (99.99% uptime)
      Ensure every request gets handled
    

Please send resume / github to rashid.khan@calipsa.io for details.

------
jbottigliero
Albert (Learn By Doing, Inc.) | Software Engineer - Backend (Elixir) |
Chicago, IL, USA | Full-time, ONSITE

Albert (www.albert.io) is an instructional platform that empowers teachers to
unlock the potential in all learners. We are a mission-driven and diverse team
of passionate, thoughtful, and creative individuals creating the learning
platform of the future. Thousands of schools have adopted Albert as their
mission-critical instructional platform and we are growing quickly.

Our stack: Elixir (Phoenix-based), Javascript (React, NodeJS), PostgreSQL, GCP
(Kubernetes)

We are currently looking to add a backend-focused engineer to our team. For
more details on the position, check out:

Software Engineer - Backend: [https://careers.albert.io/o/software-engineer-
backend](https://careers.albert.io/o/software-engineer-backend)

You can view all of our available positions at:
[https://careers.albert.io/](https://careers.albert.io/)

------
jdobry
California Digital Library | Oakland, CA | fulltime | software engineer|
onsite | relocation

The California Digital Library (a part of the University of California)
develops innovative library services for the University’s ten campuses and for
library consortia (HathiTrust, Dryad, etc.).

• Tech Stack: Java/Spring, Python, Ruby, MySQL.

• Future: We intend to use Machine Learning and data visualization to better
understand our collections and to provide our patrons with better research
capabilities.

• Position: Software engineer to work on our current stack and to learn our
future stack.

• Position Requirements: good knowledge of an OO language; interested in good
engineering process; team-oriented; strong math skills

To apply go to
[http://jobs.ucop.edu/applicants/Central?quickFind=61304](http://jobs.ucop.edu/applicants/Central?quickFind=61304)

For more information about the California Digital Library go to
[http://cdlib.org](http://cdlib.org)

------
vidarh
Accelerated Digital Ventures | Backend developer | REMOTE within UK | Full-
time | [https://accelerated.ventures/](https://accelerated.ventures/)

We're a UK patient venture investor building Venture Market
([https://www.venturemarket.org/](https://www.venturemarket.org/)) as well as
ADV's internal dealflow management engines.

Our backend is all Ruby (Sinatra, Sequel) talking to Elasticsearch and
Postgres. Our frontends are React.

We're looking for someone prepared to work closely with the architect (that's
me) on evolving the platform to replace a bunch of ad-hoc processes put in
place as the company spun up into a clean, cohesive platform with lots of
scope to explore data and build a system that can help change venture capital
for the better.

We don't have an office, and we're spread around the UK, but occasional
meetings mostly in London will be expected.

E-mail: vidar.hokstad@accelerated.ventures

------
certsafe
Cyient | FULL TIME | ONSITE (remote for the right candidate) | Melbourne, FL;
Bangalore, India; or Hyderabad, India |
[http://certsafe.com/](http://certsafe.com/)

CertSAFE is a software suite developed by Cyient for the design, development,
simulation, verification, and validation of safety-critical systems. CertSAFE
features a graphical development environment for a visual modeling language
based on dataflow/circuit diagram notation, a simulation engine and
interactive testing interface, an automatic test generator based on
Satisfiability Modulo Theories (SMT) solving, and more.

As a member of the CertSAFE team, you will get to apply your software
engineering and computer science knowledge in diverse areas, including
programming language theory, graph theory, user interface design, concurrent
and parallel software design, and software test automation. You will get to
interact on a day-to-day basis with real-world users and customers working on
safety-critical applications in aerospace, defense, transportation, medical
devices, and other fields.

CertSAFE is developed by a small team with a Lean Kanban development process.
We use a variety of technologies including Java, Maven, Jenkins, Python, and
AWS, and also especially appreciate experience with functional languages such
as Haskell, F#, OCaml, Lisp, etc.

Positions available include Software Engineer, Software Quality Assurance
Engineer, Product Specialist, and DevOps Engineer. Visit
[http://certsafe.com/careers/](http://certsafe.com/careers/) for full position
descriptions.

If you plan on working outside of Melbourne, FL, these roles require travel to
Melbourne, FL for 90-180 days to undergo necessary training. Visa assistance
is available.

Interested? Email your resume to careers@certsafe.com.

------
zandor
HUNT Cloud, NTNU | Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) | Trondheim, Norway |
INTERNS | ONSITE only | [https://www.ntnu.edu/huntgenes/hunt-
cloud/about](https://www.ntnu.edu/huntgenes/hunt-cloud/about) HUNT Cloud
delivers digital infrastructure to academic institutions focusing on
biomedical research, such as large scale genome studies. We believe it should
be a simple thing for researchers to get flexible, elegant and secure
computing environments to store, access and extract knowledge from sensitive
data.

You will work together with a small, competitive team. We do everything from
core infrastructure and unboxing bare metal to guiding researchers towards
workflow magic. We write and use open source tools and code.

Stack: Python, R, Singularity, Docker, Kubernetes, OpenStack, Ceph, Ansible,
Juju, MAAS.

Note: For this call we only accept applicants that are located in Norway.

If you’re interested or want to talk, give us a shout at cloud@hunt.ntnu.no

------
laurenwrightACG
A Cloud Guru | Austin Melbourne | Full-time | Onsite Instructors | Data
Engineer | Frontend Developer

Join A Cloud Guru and help teach the world to cloud!

We have a thoughtful and quirky team and look for folks who are ready to make
an impact and have fun along the way! WE enable Individuals and enterprises as
they embark on their cloud journey!

Our people matter to us. We know everyone has family and friends and for that
reason our employees receive lots of leave each year. We understand that time
away from work is important and we know well-rested and well-rounded people
make better decisions and are happier at work!

We make sure you're well looked after when at work by providing free healthy
snacks and drinks. We love to come together over a free catered lunch at the
end of every week. Even though we're a startup we pay commensurate with
experience and have a very generous PTO policy!

Check out our careers site:
[https://acloud.guru/careers](https://acloud.guru/careers)

------
krystinredfin
San Francisco - Redfin is looking for an Engineering Manager for our Consumer
Mobile team. Redfin is revolutionizing the $75 billion real estate industry.
We use data, beautiful software, and innovative design to put customers first
at every step in the home-buying and selling process.

You’ll lead a team of mobile engineers focused on building our engaging iOS
and Android apps. Our apps have the most accurate home data and make it easy
for users to find and buy their next home. The engineering team also supports
infrastructure to ensure that our apps are fast, stable, and reliable and sets
iOS/Android development standards for Redfin Engineering.

Tech stack is Swift, Objective-C, Java, React Native, and more.

Read more & apply here:
[https://redfin.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/redfin_careers/job/CA--...](https://redfin.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/redfin_careers/job/CA
---San-Francisco/Engineering-Manager--Mobile-Apps_16221-1)

------
siggen
SCYTHE | [https://www.scythe.io/](https://www.scythe.io/) | Washington, DC |
Front-end Developer | 100k-125k + benefits (including free health-care) |
Full-time | REMOTE within USA only

SCYTHE is a platform to emulate real-world adversarial threat campaigns. We
help enterprises identify weaknesses in their environments.

1\. What you will be doing: Develop commercial software, which runs on
customer endpoints and devices. Customers will interact with the web front-end
you develop. You will work with the Product and UX design team daily.

2\. Who we are looking for: Well-rounded individuals, with sufficient industry
experience to fulfill lead front-end developer role.

Proficient in HTML, CSS, JavaScript, XMLRPC. Familiar with Python, revision
control software, network programming, data structures, and algorithm design.

3\. Even better: Prior commercial SDLC experience, Google Cloud experience,
fluency in other languages

Submit resume to: careers@scythe.io

Questions or just want to say Hi? Contact me at: ateeq+hn@scythe.io

------
k1w1
Aha! ([http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)) | Rails / Devops / Front End |
REMOTE

Aha! is looking for experienced Ruby on Rails engineers to work on the Aha!
product. We use Rails extensively, plus React for rich browser based
experiences.

Aha! is also looking for a Devops engineer, experienced with Ruby & AWS to
help build and maintain our fully automated infrastructure. All of our
operations is done by writing code first, so it is fully reproducible.

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. Aha!
is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding), we deploy continuously and we are developing in
Rails/ES6/React.

Our entire team is remote - in US, Canada and Mexico so we can collaborate
during the work day.

[http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io) | email: engineering-jobs@aha.io

------
heydenberk
QuotaPath | Frontend, Backend or Full-stack Engineer | Philadelphia, PA or
Austin, TX | Full-Time | On-Site |
[https://www.quotapath.com/careers/](https://www.quotapath.com/careers/)

Sales compensation plans can be shockingly complex. Too often, sales
professionals are forced to use unfriendly accounting software from the web
1.0 era, or worse, to pass around Excel spreadsheets, without the ability to
verify the calculations or understand how they work.

At QuotaPath, we're solving this problem in a new way. We're creating a
platform that's built for salespeople, not accountants. This means our
business model is unique, both consumer-facing and B2B ("B2BC"). Good UX and
beautiful design are at the core of our process. The demand for a product like
this is intense and we're working as hard as we can to deliver features to
eager users.

We're looking for engineers to help us accelerate our development as a product
and as a company. If you're interested in having a huge impact on a small
team, this is a great opportunity. We're well-funded, but we're still only 6
people: 2 engineers, 1 UX and 3 others in product and executive team. I'm one
of those 2 engineers, and I'm also the technical co-founder. Please ask me
questions if you have any!

Our stack is Python + Django on the backend, TypeScript + React on the
frontend, but we're more interested in working with people who are smart and
capable than people from any particular background. If you have strong
opinions about using different tech, we'll hear you. Like most startups, we're
built on lots of open source tech and we plan on giving back. We value
building a culture of inclusion and transparency. We care about diversity and
hope you do too.

EDIT: feel free to reach out to me directly: eric at quotapath dot com

------
aytanb
RenGen | Full-Stack/Solidity/Web3 Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite

At RenGen, we invest in and trade digital assets through RenGen Capital,
provide a platform to facilitate new Security Token Offerings (STO) through
RenGen Labs (previously SaftLaunch), and we are proud to launch RenGenX, an
advanced decentralized exchange for compliant securities token trading.

We are looking for a senior engineer to lead, design, and develop new digital
asset and blockchain based initiatives for our group of businesses. We're
passionate about the future of the emerging industry. If you have experience
architecting, building, and delivering bleeding edge systems we want to talk
to you. Particular experience with Solidity, GO, JavaScript, Python(django) is
a must. Prior experience with trading, blockchain protocols, token design, and
ICOs would be fantastic!

Drop Berk Ozdogan (bozdogan@rengenx.com), Cheif Strategy Officer, an email to
get more color or express interest in what we're doing.

------
hannofcart
Sensibull | Bengaluru (India) | ONSITE | Full-Time |
[https://sensibull.com/careers.html](https://sensibull.com/careers.html)

Retail traders lose money in options trading. Investors blow up their accounts
because: i)they don’t bet-size, ii) they buy options with all their money
chasing 10x return iii) they do not limit losses and iv) they do not cover
risks or hit stops iv) they buy options more often than selling them, which in
the long run is a bad idea iv) they do not know how option value changes with
time and spot and vol v) even when they have the right directional view about
an underlying, they do not pick the best option strategy for a view.

Sensibull aims to change this, and turn them into successful investors.

Here are our open roles:

Full Stack Engineer: React, Redux, JS, Python, Go, Postgres, Redis

CSS Engineer: CSS,Media Query, Flex Box, Styled Components (Plus)

Mobile Developer: React-Native, Redux

Please apply with the role you are interested in the subject to
careers@sensibull.com

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP| Philadelphia| C++ Developers| Full Time|
ONSITE| VISA

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 25+
years.

SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined implementation of
empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our highly productive team
works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing extensive data sets,
technology and the scientific method to devise and employ trading strategies
throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

We’re looking for exceptional candidates for the following positions:

C++ Developer: [https://grnh.se/a25961831](https://grnh.se/a25961831)

Implementation Developer: [https://grnh.se/2c8uwp1](https://grnh.se/2c8uwp1)

Execution Developer: [https://grnh.se/4dyvat1](https://grnh.se/4dyvat1)

------
idrism
Truebill (YC W16) | Javascript Engineer/Architect OR Head of Data & ML | San
Francisco/SF or Washington, DC area | ONSITE or REMOTE |
[https://www.truebill.com/](https://www.truebill.com/)

Truebill is an app that runs your finances. Our mission is to meaningfully
improve the the financial health of millions of people. We offer a view into
the important pieces (like all of your recurring subscriptions & bills) of
your finances and optimize where we can by lowering bills, getting fees
refunded, and even managing cashflow.

We are YC and venture backed. Founding team previously founded
Webs.com/Freewebs which we sold to Vistaprint for over $100m.

As a part of our small team, you’ll have input and immense impact on
everything from business to product to engineering. You’ll also have a lot of
choice in terms of what types of things you’d like to work on, and what areas
you’d like to grow in.

Our product engineering stack is awesome to work with: React Native, Apollo,
GraphQL, Node, Postgres

We're looking to fill two roles:

1) Amazing full-stack Javascript engineers who care about the technology and
the product. If you love Javascript, React, and the like, you'll feel right at
home.

2) Head of Data & Machine Learning - someone who can implement various Machine
Learning features as well as choose and deploy a solid infrastructure and data
pipeline that will serve as the foundation for all things data at Truebill.

Unfortunately, we cannot accept any dev bootcamp candidates right now. CS/CE-
type degree and/or solid experience is required. Experience with machine
learning is a plus. Experience working on consumer-scale apps is a plus.

Email jobs+hn@truebill.com for more info. We'll do a quick call to discuss
further.

------
rooam-dev
Rooam | Senior Software Engineer | Washington DC | Full-Time | Remote

We are looking for remote (any part of the world) experienced software
engineers in designing and operating distributed JVM based web applications.

Responsibilities: * Design and develop backend web applications using Groovy,
Spring, RabbitMQ and MongoDB * Apply best practices into design and
implementation of scalable and distributed JVM applications using REST API,
Message Queues and NoSQL databases * Cooperate with other team members (e.g.
backend, mobile and QA) * Kanban + daily calls * DevOps

Requirements/Skills/Conditions: * 5+ years of experience with JVM tech stack *
This is a long term direct contract/commitment (No agencies please) * Company
does not sponsor visas or relocation at the moment * Good written and spoken
English * Responsible and team player * Linux (Centos 7.x)

Hiring process: 2 tech interviews and 1 technical task.

Please send your resume to `remote-dev at rooam.co`

[https://rooam.co](https://rooam.co)

Thank you.

------
sarpdag
FinCompare | Berlin, Germany | Backend Engineer | Full-time | Visa | Onsite |
Fintech | [https://fincompare.de](https://fincompare.de)

We are looking for polyglot engineers who love building robust, high-quality
product.

Tech stack: Python3, Go, MySQL(with JSON fields), Redis, Django, AWS.

For more information and to apply [https://fincompare.recruitee.com/o/senior-
backend-engineer-m...](https://fincompare.recruitee.com/o/senior-backend-
engineer-mf/)

About FinCompare:

We are using technology to offer businesses a convenient one-stop destination
for all their financing needs. Helping them to find, compare and close the
best financing offers from over 200 banks, FinTechs and alternative financing
providers. Everyone in our team is an expert in their area, eager to go the
extra mile and a lot of fun to work with! We have only just begun to reform
the B2B financing market - and need you to continue our rapid growth!

------
txcc
Loomly.com | Senior Software Engineers | Los Angeles, CA | Onsite | Full-time

thibaud@loomly.com or career@loomly.com

I am the CEO of Loomly.com, a SaaS platform helping marketing teams create
better content, by covering the entire publishing process.

We are opening three engineering positions (2 Senior Ruby Developers + 1
Machine Learning Engineer):
[https://angel.co/loomly/jobs/](https://angel.co/loomly/jobs/)

As CEO, I serve as product manager, we have two brilliant full-stack Ruby
developers and one outstanding designer onboard, and as we keep growing, we
are looking for experienced engineers to join us and contribute to our main
product, as well as new projects we are developing.

Our stack involves: \- Main app: Ruby On Rails, PostgreSQL, Sidekiq, jQuery,
ReactJS, RSpec & Capybara \- DevOps: AWS \- Mobile: Swift & Java \- Machine
Learning: Python, Jupyter Notebook & SageMaker

Please feel free to email me directly with any question about what we are
building.

------
Runtastic
Open Jobs at Runtastic

We believe in supporting people to improve their fitness and overall health.
With more than 220 million downloads of our apps and 115 million registered
users on Runtastic.com, we face unusual and fascinating challenges everyday.
== ONSITE | VISA ==

We offer jobs in various fields, check out our career page
[https://www.runtastic.com/en/career](https://www.runtastic.com/en/career) and
see if any of our open positions match with your interests and background
(i.e. Data Software Engineers, Frontend and Backend Developers, Mobile
Developers).

Are you interested in becoming a Scrum Master at Runtastic? Apply at:
[https://www.runtastic.com/en/career?jh=o0nhkddbkalsuhrr8os4q...](https://www.runtastic.com/en/career?jh=o0nhkddbkalsuhrr8os4qsleulmzix9)

YOUR MISSION

As Scrum Master you will support one or more of our squads (agile teams) in
further developing our strategic fields. You will be responsible for:

\- Supporting your squad so they can create value in the best possible way

\- Preparing sprints and enabling focused work during each sprint

\- Owning the process, removing impediments and making sure that the product
backlog is well-organized and prioritized

\- Helping your squad to continuously improve

\- Improving predictability in your squad

YOUR PROFILE

\- At least 1 year of Experience with agile product development either as
Scrum Master or as Developer

\- Knowledge of the software development process

\- Strong communication and leadership skills

\- Preferably, experience with JIRA and knowledge of the OKR method

\- Very good English skills

------
loaneco_recruit
Loan Ecosystem Online | NYC | Full-Stack Developer | Full-Time | Onsite |
100k-130k | [https://loaneco.net/](https://loaneco.net/)

Loan Ecosystem Online is a platform that is transforming the way middle market
loans are bought and sold. The platform drives efficiency into the currently
outdated middle market loan syndication process, bringing liquidity and
transparency to a traditionally opaque practice while also increasing
accessibility by broadening the purchaser base. Our current stack is Ruby on
Rails, AngularJS/Angular Hybrid, PostgreSQL, Redis, AWS, Docker, and we
constantly re-evaluate new ideas as we scale. You will be working closely
alongside our founder and CEO, and be a part of the core team that shapes the
company as we grow.

Apply her [https://angel.co/l/28JSu2](https://angel.co/l/28JSu2) or email your
resume to me at neil@loaneco.net

------
kyranjamie
Blockport | Amsterdam | Full-Time |
[https://blockport.io](https://blockport.io)

Blockport aims to bridge the gap between the traditional financial system and
the upcoming cryptocurrency world by developing a social, hybrid decentralised
cryptocurrency exchange.

To learn more about us and our engineering culture:
[https://jobs.blockport.io](https://jobs.blockport.io)

Our open roles are:

Frontend developer: [https://jobs.blockport.io/o/frontend-developer-
amsterdam](https://jobs.blockport.io/o/frontend-developer-amsterdam)

QA Engineer: [https://jobs.blockport.io/o/senior-qa-
engineer](https://jobs.blockport.io/o/senior-qa-engineer)

Lead Security Engineer: [https://jobs.blockport.io/o/lead-security-
engineer](https://jobs.blockport.io/o/lead-security-engineer)

------
OwenChoi
Zattoo | Frontend Engineer | Berlin | Full-Time | ONSITE

Zattoo is creating the future of television, live and on demand, but not as
you know it.

We build apps for mobile, web and big screens like Apple, Android, Samsung,
Amazon Fire TV, Xbox One and many more.

As one of our Frontend Engineers you will be part of the Offering & Conversion
Squad. An agile, multi-departmental squad which is responsible for all user
interactions with regard to sign-up and purchasing subscriptions.

We are looking for a Frontend Engineer with experience of JavaScript, React,
Redux, Jest, ECMAScript 6, Webpack to help us.

Further info and application through:
[https://zattoo.com/company/jobs/#job-164881](https://zattoo.com/company/jobs/#job-164881)

Not what you're looking for but still interested in join us? Check out further
roles here:
[https://zattoo.com/company/jobs/](https://zattoo.com/company/jobs/)

------
evan22w
Seer Aerospace | Software Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE | Full-time

Seer Aerospace is a young aviation software and analytics company, founded by
a group of recent MIT alumni. Based in New York City, Seer is backed by
Techstars, but is also profitable and independent.

We are building a next-generation platform for selling aircraft parts, to
bring online the $75 billion that airlines spend on repairs each year. Our
customers are aerospace parts suppliers around the world, depending on our
systems to run their day-to-day businesses.

\------

Current stack: Elixir / Phoenix, Javascript / React, C# / .NET for Windows
services, Postgres, Heroku

\------

Our ideal candidate has at least two years of prior work experience as a
software engineer. In addition, the following would be nice to have:

* Experience building and maintaining production web or mobile applications

* Familiarity with agile development practices (pair programming, TDD, code reviews, etc.)

* An interest in aviation

Please shoot an email to jobs[at]seeraerospace[dot]com with your resume and a
sentence or two about why you’re interested.

------
mmosta
District M | Multiple Positions | Montreal, Quebec, Canada | FULLTIME | ONSITE
We are an ad-tech company offering solutions to publishers and advertisers
world-wide in an open and transparent manner.

* Head of Compliance

* PHP Developer

* Front End Javascript Developer

* Full Stack Developer

* Real Time Software Engineer

* Systems Engineer (Golang)

Work within a tight, autonomous team in the heart of one of the most livable
neighbourhoods in North America, competitive salary, quarterly performance
based bonus, 3 weeks min time off.

Internal systems we use Golang, Scala and Python.

Product side we currently leverage Symfony 3 and React + Redux, delivering on
realistic deadlines and report to technical persons only.

On infrastructure side, a hybrid cloud with some services in AWS, Azure and
GCP (k8s)

Small, profitable company with opportunities for meaningful growth and impact.

Prior ad-tech experience not a requirement.

If you're in Montreal, drop me a line and we'll meet up for an informal chat
about you and your goals.

Contact: mo <at> districtm.net with CV / Github etc.

Website: [https://www.districtm.net](https://www.districtm.net)

------
HRGA
UX/ UI DESIGNER (COPENHAGEN, DENMARK), ONSITE, NO VISA SPONSORSHIP PROVIDED.

Game Analytics is the #1 free analytics tool designed to help game developers
and publishers drive conversions, refine critical flows, and boost retention
for their titles by making the right decisions based on data. Currently,
16,000+ game developers use Game Analytics to track performance in 38,000+
titles around the globe.

The product team consist currently of 2 people; a project manager in London
and our Head of Product in Denmark (Copenhagen). This position will be to join
the team in Copenhagen to work closely with our Head of Product. One of our
larger projects for the coming year is rebuilding our entire interface and
user experience, you will help an instrumental part in this transformation!

Interested? Then apply on: [https://gameanalytics-
jobs.workable.com/jobs/835672](https://gameanalytics-
jobs.workable.com/jobs/835672).

------
SundayInJapan
Cogent Labs | Research Scientist, Research Engineer, Senior Machine Learning
Engineer, Head of Engineering, Senior Backend Engineer, Site Reliability
Engineer, ​Software Quality Assurance Manager, Sales Engineer, Infrastructure
Engineer| Tokyo, Japan | ONSITE, FULLTIME, VISA

Cogent Labs ( www.cogent.co.jp/en/ ) is a well funded artificial intelligence
startup located in the heart of Tokyo. Our goal is to bridge the gap between
academic research in deep learning and real-world business solutions. We are
currently working on problems in natural language processing, image
understanding and financial time series.

We are a diverse company, with members coming from 19 different countries and
our internal communication language is English. We are growing our team and
looking to hire talented people.

Apply through
[https://www.cogent.co.jp/en/careers/](https://www.cogent.co.jp/en/careers/)

------
mkijek
LaunchDarkly | ONSITE | Oakland, CA | SDK Engineer + Mobile SDK Developer +
DevOps Engineer | Full-time | Cannot sponsor new visas at the moment

LaunchDarkly is a rapidly growing software company with a strong mission and
vision carried out by a talented and diverse team of employees. Our goal is to
help teams build better software, faster. You'll join a small team from
companies like Atlassian, Intercom, and GitHub, and you'll have an immediate
impact with our product and customers. Our platform serves over 30 billion
feature flags daily.

We're looking for SDK Engineers + Mobile SDK Developers with at least 2+ years
experience working on production level software. You should have experience
developing in at least 2 different coding languages such as Java and GO or one
of the deeper level backend languages. Experience with Open Source as well.
Ideally you're someone who dabbles in a wide variety of programming languages.

We are also looking for a DevOps Engineer who has experience with large scale
production systems on Linux servers in AWS as well as experience with
configuration management tools such as Ansible, Chef, Puppet, Salt or
Terraform.

If you're interested please apply here for the SDK Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/c39b6015-99a4-495a-abcc-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/c39b6015-99a4-495a-abcc-
bcd7548138c1)

Here for the Mobile SDK Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/41e8881f-0d83-4175-bf7c-2...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/41e8881f-0d83-4175-bf7c-260534d7c61f)

Here for the DevOps Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/aa5b3b23-5f10-4682-83c0-7...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/aa5b3b23-5f10-4682-83c0-79be5aec0114)

------
zackkatic
Argo AI Pittsburgh, Mountain View, Detroit, Princeton, NJ. Recently voted to
LinkedIn's top 50 startups! [https://bit.ly/2zJp5Zl](https://bit.ly/2zJp5Zl)

Our team is made of experts from diverse fields and backgrounds, who bring
specialized knowledge of computer vision, machine learning, robotics, software
engineering, and hardware engineering. We're creating a safe and reliable
virtual driver system by uniting the advanced research that's being done in
universities with the knowledge and capabilities of a team of highly skilled
engineers and industry leaders.

We're hiring strong software engineers across multiple teams and multiple
locations!

[https://www.argo.ai/join-us](https://www.argo.ai/join-us)

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/argo/jobs/754499](https://boards.greenhouse.io/argo/jobs/754499)

------
Jmelucci
MBTA | Boston MA | Full-Time | Onsite

The MBTA Customer Technology team is working to transform how people get
around the Boston area. We’re a small but mighty team of designers, engineers
and content specialists charged with bringing novel ideas, modern standards
and a user-centered approach to technology on the T. As the MBTA works to
reinvent itself, we have a rare opportunity to shape the future of
transportation for Boston and communities all around Eastern Massachusetts, as
well as blaze a trail for other transit agencies around the country. We’re
always looking for people to join the team who are passionate about improving
the daily transportation experience for our 400 million annual riders. Does
this sound like you? Then please read on.

Open Roles:

-Software Engineer - [https://jobs.lever.co/mbta/48312749-13cf-4185-b1e8-a6402868c...](https://jobs.lever.co/mbta/48312749-13cf-4185-b1e8-a6402868c74f)

-DevOps Engineer - [https://jobs.lever.co/mbta/104fd7d3-c787-476b-9d11-44bd62724...](https://jobs.lever.co/mbta/104fd7d3-c787-476b-9d11-44bd6272435f)

-Business Systems Analyst- [https://jobs.lever.co/mbta/3474099c-71fc-482f-afde-2d974a064...](https://jobs.lever.co/mbta/3474099c-71fc-482f-afde-2d974a064ef6)

-Product Manager - [https://jobs.lever.co/mbta/4159d88b-db62-4a60-a51a-b7373c41d...](https://jobs.lever.co/mbta/4159d88b-db62-4a60-a51a-b7373c41d263)

-Associate Product Manager - [https://jobs.lever.co/mbta/34d91d31-f179-4813-8a70-6d19d3d0a...](https://jobs.lever.co/mbta/34d91d31-f179-4813-8a70-6d19d3d0a17f)

Or please contact jmelucci@mbtace.com

------
AaronM
Lumin Digital | San Ramon, CA | Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) |
ONSITE/REMOTE | Full Time

We exist to build a vibrant and sustaining environment where creative people
can do meaningful work. Our solution provides technology that helps credit
unions connect with their members and compete with the big banks. Our product
is built and deployed using technologies and methodologies that allow
companies like Google, Netflix, and Amazon to rapidly deliver innovation to
their customers.

This is a senior role, we need someone who can tackle a wide variety of
problems from automating alerting/monitoring in Prometheus to improving our
deployment pipeline. Having experience with AWS, the docker/Kubernetes
ecosystem, and Jenkins would be a plus.

We offer competitive salary, benefits, lunch per diem, a gym membership and a
well stocked kitchen

Contact us at careers@lumindigital.com
[https://lumindigital.com/](https://lumindigital.com/)

~~~
gravyboat
This job isn't actually full remote. I applied for it previously and was told
that I would regularly have to commute to San Ramon to work in their office
for a week at a time. If I remember correctly it was something like once every
6 weeks.

------
jonahbailey
Atomic Object | Software Consultancy | Ann Arbor, MI | Onsite/Fulltime

[https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-
developer-j...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-developer-
job)

\--- Work with smart, passionate people. Make cool stuff. Learn every day. ---

Atomic is growing a diverse and inclusive team of curious, creative people who
love creating great software for our clients.

THE POSITION Atomic Object is a consultancy that creates custom software
products. We work across web, mobile, desktop, and embedded product
development—helping our clients innovate and grow by doing what they do
better.

Atomic makers work on self-managed teams of 2-10 designers, developers, and
testers—collaborating to create products for our clients, from the idea phase
through launch and beyond.

WHY ATOMIC? Atomic is a great place to do awesome work. As an Atom, you'll:
Join a tight-knit group of makers working in an atmosphere of friendship,
exploration, and respect.

Work on a variety of projects and help make pipelines safer, cities greener,
healthcare smarter, and old products new again. Be part of a transparent,
employee-owned company that's active in making the software community
stronger, smarter, and more diverse.

Receive great benefits, including support for professional development,
schedule flexibility, employee ownership, 401(k) contributions, and generous
vacation time.

INTERESTED? If you'd like to find out more about Atomic or this position,
don't hesitate to check out our current open position: Senior Software
Developer & Consultant: [https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-
developer-j...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-developer-
job)

------
muinc
M U INC | Rust Engineer | Austin, TX | ONSITE | Full Time | 100K-130K w/
EQUITY

We are a small independent startup (fully funded by our MVP's proceeds)
focused on managing, enriching and presenting large and complex Energy Data.

Our MVP has been extremely successful. We are actively looking for someone
ready to BUILD and TAKE CHARGE of our next generation Data Platform, with the
goal of providing our clients with data as fast as possible.

Big devotees of Martin Kleppmann's "Building Data-Intensive Applications" book
and the Kappa Architecture, the platform will be the backbone of our business.

Our backend Stack:

    
    
      - Rust
      - Apache Kafka
      - Kubernetes
      - Python
    

You will report directly to the CEO and become a core member of our team. Our
success and your success will be extremely aligned as you will be making
substantial contributions to our business (data is critical for us).

This is an ONSITE position only here in Austin, TX. Let's talk! Email us at
hello@m-u-inc.com

------
e2gens
E2Generations | Full Stack Developers | Tampa, FL | Full-time (Onsite and Work
from home)

E2Generations is a mobile/web development consultancy that builds startup
MVPs, augments development staff, and works on enterprise software.

We're looking for full stack developers who have experience in Node, React,
React Native, MySQL, PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch, although we also fulfill
contracts in Microsoft, Ruby, and Python stacks, so feel free to apply if
you're in Tampa and fluent in those. We love developers that have created a
lot of different types of apps, because we get contracts ranging from adtech,
to real estate, to edtech, and much more.

One of the best things about working here is that we all mostly work from
home, but have an awesome office in downtown Tampa available to work from
(replete with snacks, drinks, and occasional catering).

To apply, send an email to the address in my profile.

[https://e2gens.com/](https://e2gens.com/)

------
gantengx
Security Risk | Test Engineer & Project Manager | Singapore (Citizen/PR only)
| ONSITE | FULL-TIME | [https://securityrisk.com](https://securityrisk.com)

We are a security-based start-up based in Singapore with its Australian
parents’ company.

Currently we are looking for people (Singaporean citizens/PR) to join our fun
loving team for the role below:

\- Software Test Engineer: [https://www.mycareersfuture.sg/job/software-test-
engineer-se...](https://www.mycareersfuture.sg/job/software-test-engineer-
security-risk-13db17e5604221781f1fa9315c57385c)

\- Project Manager: [https://www.mycareersfuture.sg/job/project-manager-
technolog...](https://www.mycareersfuture.sg/job/project-manager-technology-
security-risk-1095bd9c346b86a16cc1cd0b5e25c348)

Our tech stack: Swift, Java, TypeScript, Mongo, Docker, Kubernetes, Helm

------
mbiondi
Generic Network Systems | Linux System Engineer | New York City, NY | ONSITE |
www.gnetsys.net

Generic Network Systems (GNS) is a top-tier, boutique managed services/hosting
company primarily for investment firms. We manage servers all over the world
from our NYC and Portland, Oregon offices. We have an excellent reputation for
our proactive support.

We provide expert systems administration for client-owned servers, servers in
the GNS private cloud (consisting of 7 collocation sites) and servers in the
Amazon Web Services cloud.

We are looking for a Linux Systems Administrator who will work in our fast
paced team environment providing support, design and development for our data
centers. The ideal candidate must be a self-starter possessing sound
judgement, strong problem solving skills and able to communicate effectively
with a broad range of audiences.

Apply at [http://www.gnetsys.net/careers](http://www.gnetsys.net/careers)

------
phmagic
Owl Labs | Full stack web engineer | Boston or Remote (USA) | Full time

Owl Labs wants to make meetings more inclusive for remote workers. Our unique
360˚ camera provides an immersive experience for distributed teams all over
the world.

If you're interested in building connected hardware and loves scratching your
own itch as a remote worker, we're looking for a full stack web developer to
join our engineering team.

Some highlights: \+ First HW product launched 1.5 yrs ago, tripled in revenue
in second year ($millions), on path to profitability, industry leading NPS
scores \+ You'll be helping us build new products to improve team
communications

Feel free to reach out to me: phu@owllabs.com

Check out the product:

www.owllabs.com

or read the reviews on Amazon:

[https://www.amazon.com/Meeting-Owl-Conference-Automatic-
Spea...](https://www.amazon.com/Meeting-Owl-Conference-Automatic-
Speaker/dp/B075X1VL3Y/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1538413584&sr=8-2&keywords=meeting+owl)

------
brryant
Webflow ([https://webflow.com/about#jobs](https://webflow.com/about#jobs)) |
Full-Time, SF or Remote | Backend Engineer | Product Manager

Webflow empowers designers and developers to create powerful, stunning
websites — entirely visually. With the world's first customizable visual CMS,
integrated with a designer that writes HTML and CSS for you, you can host
sites or export prototypes on Webflow. Our mission is to democratize the
development of software by providing visual abstractions over complex
technology and logic.

Some products we're working on:
[https://webflow.com/ecommerce](https://webflow.com/ecommerce)

Some products we launched: [http://webflow.com/ix2](http://webflow.com/ix2)

Try Webflow by diving into [http://flexboxgame.com](http://flexboxgame.com)

------
buckhx
The Infatuation & Zagat | Product Engineer | Full-time | On-Site NYC |
[https://theinfatuation.com](https://theinfatuation.com) |
[https://zagat.com](https://zagat.com)

We recently acquired Zagat from Google and are on our way to building the
world's greatest restaurant discovery platform. We want to build a community
driven content platform on Zagat and make it a direct competitor with crowd-
sourced incumbents.

We're looking to build a unified platform with client applications tuned to
their use-cases while leveraging concepts like Progressive Web Apps to provide
our users with rich experiences. React Native experience would bring a lot to
the table as well. There's a ton of exciting work ahead of us and we're
building a great team to match it.

Other openings on our careers page include Platform Engineers well-versed in
Go and mobile engineers.

------
thomas_d
Busuu | Backend engineer | London UK | onsite only

We are a language learning startup with 80M users, leading the way in EdTech
innovation. Our mission is to allow anyone in the world to learn a new
language, whether it is for personal development or to improve their life
chances (most of our users are from developing countries). We do that through
a strong focus on user experience, quality of the educational content, and
adaptive learning. We need talented backend developers to work on APIs, scale
our platform, build our machine learning pipeline. We also work on social
network features and bot/voice platforms. Our stack includes Symfony (PHP7),
Nodejs, Postgres, Docker, AWS. If you want a fast-paced environment,
responsibilities, to work with a fun and very diverse international team, get
in touch with us!

[https://www.busuu.com/en/jobs](https://www.busuu.com/en/jobs)

------
cedsav
FormAssembly | Lead Software Engineer (PHP/JS) - REMOTE

At FormAssembly, our objective is to help organizations collect, use and be
good steward of the personal data entrusted to them, with a form building and
data collection solution that's easy, secure and compliant.

We're a remote-first, bootstrapped, profitable, and growing company - thanks
to our impressive roster of customers.

We’re looking for a talented and passionate Lead Software Engineer, as well as
Senior Web and Mobile Developers.

As a Lead Software Engineer, you will:

* Work on our PHP/JS stack (PHP, ES6, React, React Native iOS/Android).

* Collaborate closely with our Product Managers to streamline development and set the technical direction.

* Lead and mentor other developers, through code reviews, supportive feedback and by involving them in architecture and technical decisions.

To apply to this role and other Senior Developer roles, go to:
[https://formassembly.workable.com](https://formassembly.workable.com)

------
wolfmanssister
Tendermint | Berlin | Berkeley | Toronto | Onsite Preferred
|[https://tendermint.com/careers](https://tendermint.com/careers)

Tendermint is building state-of-the-art consensus and networking protocols to
enable internet-scale distributed applications. We’re passionate, self-driven,
industry leaders whose mission is to build a better, freer internet. We're
also building the Cosmos Network, a decentralized network of independent
parallel blockchains, each powered by classical BFT consensus algorithms like
Tendermint Core. We believe the technology we're building will have a major
impact on human beings around the world. We’re well funded and growing
quickly. Interested in helping us build an "Internet of Blockchains?" Apply
Now

Open Positions:

Product Manager, SDK Senior Software Engineers (GO, Javascript, SDK,
Tendermint, Ethermint, Databases) Community Managers Ecosystem Developers

------
bowel
29k | Chief Technology Officer | Full-Time | Onsite | Stockholm, SE |
[http://29k.org](http://29k.org)

Want to make the world a better place? At 29k we believe that individuals have
the capacity to change the world for the better. And if we can unleash
people's ability to live more meaningful lives they in turn will improve the
world through their actions.

Right now we are looking for a CTO who will be part of rebuilding our frontend
and/or backend. We are a small team so hands on programming is something you
would love, as well as the more strategic work of the CTO role.

29k is a non-profit founded by the Norrsken Foundation and Ekskäret
Foundation, with research partners at Karolinska and Harvard, tasked with
building a free and open platform for personal development.

Applications go to [https://careers.29k.org](https://careers.29k.org) and any
question to orion@29k.org

------
taber
Intact Solutions | Automated Finite Element Analysis | Multiple Positions |
Berkeley CA or Madison WI

We're building fully-automated finite element analysis for the web. Think of
it like continuous integration, but for mechanical engineers. We're looking
for software engineers with interest in computational geometry, computational
physics/engineering, and building elegant user experiences for complicated
technical software.

We are a spinoff of the University of Wisconsin, Madison, and much of our
technical hurdles are in turning novel research ideas into production code. To
that end, we're looking to hire for three roles:

\- Research Scientist/Engineer

\- C++ Engineer

\- Javascript/WebGL Engineer

Full careers page here for more info: [https://www.intact-
solutions.com/careers/](https://www.intact-solutions.com/careers/)

Also feel free to reach out for a more personal intro to our company - my
professional contact is in my profile.

------
apolishch
Flock | London | Onsite, Full Time
[https://www.flockcover.com/](https://www.flockcover.com/)

Our first product is a real-time risk analysis and insurance application for
the drone industry. We launched a pay-as-you-fly drone insurance app: our
policies are purchased in real-time, priced by the minute. Our platform uses
real-time data (weather, building types, population densities within your
drone flight radius) to quantify, price, and sell risk on the fly. We’ve
grown: fast. 2 years old, currently a team of 13, and we have 25% of the UK
market on our platform We are actively seeking to disrupt the wider insurance
industry by bringing our best in class real time geospatial data based risk
analysis algorithms to the wider industry.

STACK

Our stack is a React Native application, sitting atop a set of NodeJS servers,
rigorously typed with Flow, and Postgres databases. We apply rigorous Type
safety constraints and data validations. We do not shy away from unorthodox
decisions, such as discarding snapshot tests for React testing, not using an
ORM, rigidly enforcing type constraints, running a ReasonML service in
production, and utilizing Postgres Check constraints, when they help us
achieve our goals.

CULTURE

We practice continuous delivery; we can (and do) ship to production multiple
times a day. For everything you need to know about our Engineering Culture,
take a look here: [https://blog.flockcover.com/flocks-engineering-
culture-b7123...](https://blog.flockcover.com/flocks-engineering-
culture-b712370baa9f)

HIRING

Our tech hiring process is competitive, fast, fair, and transparent. You can
find it (and apply) here:
[http://jobs.flockcover.com](http://jobs.flockcover.com)

Or get in touch with me personally: jobs@flockcover.com

------
jleahy
XTX Markets | London, UK | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.xtxmarkets.com/](https://www.xtxmarkets.com/)

London-based XTX Markets is looking to expand its small low-latency C++ team.
We have hundreds of Linux servers located at tens of financial exchanges
around the world, and we design / build / maintain the entire software stack
which runs on them. We're not serving up adverts, or worrying about user
acquisition metrics, or building software for a faceless third party -
everything we build is for our own use, and we use what we build to trade over
150 billion dollars worth of assets every day, all in a completely automated
manner. You should be familiar with modern C++, interested in pushing hardware
to its limits, and not afraid of mathematical formulae. No prior financial
experience is necessary - we're happy to teach you that part.

careers@xtxmarkets.com

------
Benfromparis
DataDome | Paris, France | Full Time | Onsite

[https://datadome.co](https://datadome.co)
[https://docs.datadome.co/docs](https://docs.datadome.co/docs)

Bot hunters is a full time job! With our proprietary SaaS cybersecurity
technology, we detect and manage non-human traffic in real-time to protect our
clients’ websites and APIs.

DataDome is a growing French startup pioneering in bot detection and
protection for content publishers, eCommerce websites and advertisers across
the world. We handle and protect more than 2 billions daily below 3ms (99p).

Our stack:

• Stream data processing: Kafka / Flink / Elasticsearch

• Real time detection engine: Java

• Webservers modules (nginx,haproxy…): C++ / C#, nodeJS, lua

• Infrastructure: 100VM (AWS/Azure/baremetal)

• Dashboard: Angular5 / symfony3

We’re expanding our team and are looking to hire:

• Senior Software Engineer : Java, Scala, C++

• Data Engineer / Data Scientist : Scala, Java, Python

• Head Of Engineer

• FullStack Web Engineer : Angular5 / symfony3

Join us: apply@datadome.co

------
tillvz
Veezoo AG | Software Developer Backend | Zurich, Switzerland | 80-100% |
Onsite | INTERN or FULL | [https://www.veezoo.com](https://www.veezoo.com)

Veezoo is an ETH Zurich Spin-off with about 10 employees providing a
conversational solution to analyze and visualize data for banks and insurance
companies.

Key Responsibilities

\- Develop solutions for real world, large-scale problems with renowned
customers

\- Designing, programming, documenting, testing and refactoring code

\- Collaborating with frontend developers, backend developers and other team
members

Requirements

\- Programming experience in general and with Scala (or Java) in particular

\- Solid foundation in computer science, with strong competencies in data
structures, algorithms, and software design

\- Research or work experience with Artificial Intelligence, Natural Language
Processing and database systems (relational and NoSQL)

\- Interest in working in a very agile and flexible environment

\- Proficient in English in writing and speaking

\- Solution-oriented and independent worker

\- Valid work permit for Switzerland

Email us at join@veezoo.com.

------
stringbot
Centro | Application, Data, QA Engineering roles | Chicago, Toronto, San
Francisco | ONSITE, Full-Time | [http://centro.net](http://centro.net)

We build Basis, Centro's answer to the challenging and convoluted digital
advertising landscape. Our engineering teams across North America work closely
with product managers, designers, and testers, creating well-crafted solutions
to the complex problems of our industry. Our sales team is rapidly growing our
client roster. As an engineering organization, we are aggressively optimizing
to reach this scale, while at the same time building industry-leading features
that will land even larger clients.

Our stack is Ruby on Rails, Node, React, PostgreSQL, Redis, RabbitMQ, AWS

Chicago: Manager, QA - [https://centro.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Centro/job/Chicag...](https://centro.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Centro/job/Chicago/MANAGER--QUALITY-ASSURANCE_R2692)

Chicago: Senior Software Engineer, Applications -
[https://centro.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Centro/job/Chicag...](https://centro.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Centro/job/Chicago/Senior-Software-Engineer--Applications_R2555)

Chicago: Software Engineer, Applications -
[https://centro.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Centro/job/Chicag...](https://centro.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Centro/job/Chicago/SOFTWARE-ENGINEER--APPLICATIONS_R2650)

Many more engineering listings on our Careers page
[https://centro.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/Centro/14/refreshFacet/...](https://centro.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/Centro/14/refreshFacet/318c8bb6f553100021d223d9780d30be)

------
sdpcrowe
Canva | full-time senior hires | Sydney, Manila | PERMANENT, ONSITE, VISA
[https://about.canva.com/careers/](https://about.canva.com/careers/)

Australia's fastest growing startup and now a unicorn company. We're taking
over the world of design and content creation with a product loved by millions
of people around the globe.

Come work with some of the best people in the industry doing the best work of
their lives.

Recruiting across lots of roles (check out out our careers page) - including
Frontend, Backend, iOS, Android, UX Design, Digital Design, Product, Growth,
Data Science and more.

Engineering stacks: backend = scalable Java services, web = React +
TypeScript, iOS = Swift, Android = Java & Kotlin.

Feel free to ping me an email at scott[.]c[@]Canva[.]com for a referral, any
questions on what life here is like, and the cool things we're doing in
engineering, design & product.

Permanent & onsite roles only

------
mickael_mas
Symaps.io | Full stack | Paris, France | Full Time | Onsite | Compensation
based on profile | VISA Symaps.io is a fast-growing tech startup located in
Paris, Station F : it's an AI application that finds the best location for
your business (restaurants, stores, etc.), based on profitability. It's
currently used by clients in the EU, Switzerland, Korea and Taiwan, incl.
Tesla and Décathlon. We just closed a 700K seed round and several clients
contracts, and are urgently looking for passionated peoples to strengthen our
team of 6 peoples (incl. 3 full time engineers). Esp. we're hiring 2 full
stack engineers. Our stack : Python, React, Scikit-learn, Kubernetes, Elastic,
PostgreSQL / PostGIS. More details here :
[https://jobs.stationf.co/companies/symaps-
io-1](https://jobs.stationf.co/companies/symaps-io-1)

------
jphelps
Supertext| Fulltime Backend Software Engineer and Backend Intern| On site |
Stockholm, Sweden

Supertext is a new and exciting chat app with a very competitive advantage
that no other chat app has: Full integration and relations with the Telecom
operators enabling the app to break out of the silos that chat apps are
limited to and deliver a hybrid of SMS and regular chat apps.

The ideal candidate is extremely focused on fostering team culture,
proactively identifies problems, is a great communicator and understands that
shipping quality code is more important than perfection. You'll help run
standups, do code reviews, take on-call shifts, give feedback, collaborate on
architecture and most importantly, write great code and help run high traffic
infrastructure.

Some of our stack GoLang, MySQL, Riak, PHP, Laravel, RabbitMQ, Redis, Ubuntu,
Angular, Websockets, Amazon AWS, Google Cloud, Docker, LXC/LXD

Sound fun? Send your CV to jobs at getsupertext.com

------
bobintornado
GO-JEK | Singapore, Indonesia, India | Map/GIS Tech lead | Full-time | VISA |
[https://www.go-jek.com/](https://www.go-jek.com/)

About the company.

GO-JEK is Indonesia’s first unicorn and is currently the fastest growing
start-up in South Asia and the largest in Indonesia in terms of valuation,
funding raised and number of transactions. Having started as a bike-taxi
hailing business, the start-up grew more than 900X in just 18 months and
diversified into food delivery, one-hour courier delivery, grocery delivery,
and a digital wallet called GO-PAY. Over 900k bike and car drivers have signed
up on our platform, you can order from over 100k+ restaurants on GO-FOOD, and
we’ve completed 100million orders in our first 14 months after launching the
app. In August 2016, GO-JEK had raised over $550 million in a new round of
funding led by KKR and Warburg Pincus LLC, the largest ever for an Indonesian
technology start-up. In more recent rounds, Tencent and Google have invested.

About the team.

The Geo team at GO-JEK is focused on moving things more efficiently. GO-JEK is
not just about getting you from A to B, but it’s about delivering you the best
and most desired food dishes, it’s about replenishing your house with the
essentials like toilet paper and soap, it’s about enabling you to send any
package anywhere in the city, it’s about empowering you to ditch your wallet
and pay with your phone when you’re at your favorite mall. This requires us to
have a deep understanding of how movement happens in a city. This team focuses
on building a platform of location-based products. Our customers are the
internal GO-JEK product teams: GO-RIDE, GO-CAR, GO-FOOD, GO-SEND, GO-MART, GO-
SHOP, and GO-PAY.

About You.

Expert in the GIS/map field, have deep understanding and production experience
in routing, ETA and map-matching tech stack.

Contact: bob.cao at go-jek.com

------
tyscorp
Woopra | Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Integration Engineer | San
Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

Based in San Francisco, Woopra is a customer journey analytics service that
delivers a comprehensive view of the customer to help companies create better
experiences. Woopra unites customer data from your company's web, mobile, CRM,
email automation, help desk, and more, to build a single and complete profile
for each customer and their entire journey through your products. This data is
then used as the foundation for creating better customer experiences through
optimization and personalization.

CTRL+F:

Frontend: React, Redux, Babel, Webpack, ES6+, Apollo, GraphQL

Backend: Java, SQL, Cassandra, Docker

Integration: Node.js, Express, Java

Email Ramy at ramy@woopra.com or see
[https://www.woopra.com/company/careers](https://www.woopra.com/company/careers)
for open positions. Please mention HN when you submit your application.

------
gschwikk
SyndicateRoom |
[https://www.syndicateroom.com/](https://www.syndicateroom.com/) | Cambridge
UK | Full-time, on-site | Backend, frontend, and full stack roles At
SyndicateRoom

We’ve built the leading early stage investment platform in the UK and are now
looking to extend beyond our product into building a cutting-edge, highly
scalable, rapidly developing financial ecosystem. We're looking for both
frontend, backend, and full stack developers at competitive salaries. Our
stack includes MongoDB, Node, and Vue. We have a small-team philosophy and set
the bar high: fewer, high-quality developers and software engineers can
achieve far better results than a larger team of average developers.

\---------------

See all open roles and salaries here:

[https://www.syndicateroom.com/about-
us/careers](https://www.syndicateroom.com/about-us/careers)

~~~
gschwikk
\---------------

Feel free to email graham(at)syndicateroom.com

------
imagination
Proxy Pics ([https://www.proxypics.com](https://www.proxypics.com)) iOS
Developer | Chicago, IL | Full-time | ONSITE

Our simple-to-use platform creates an online marketplace, matching users
needing geographic-based content with users near to the location ready to take
your photo.

Someone intimately familiar with iOS development and internals, who has an
appreciation for the craft of software development and experience with making
decisions that result in great products. Overall just just solid experience
developing for iOS and an eye for good design.

Here are the skills we're looking for:

* Experience architecting, developing, releasing, and maintaining native iOS apps. Point us to your work in the App Store, if you can!

* Strong experience in Swift

* Understanding the basic concepts of FRP, specifically RxSwift and RxCocoa

* Knowledge of connecting to a server via a RESTful API

Looking forward to hearing from you. Please email resume and projects to
keith(at)proxypics(dot)com

------
elementsNL
ELEMENTS INTERACTIVE | Senior Android, iOS, Python developer positions |
Almere (NL) and Barcelona (ESP) | Full-time, ONSITE, VISA sponsorship &
relocation assistance

We're a digital agency building web and mobile applications for a wide range
of clients with HQ in the Netherlands. We have an international team of over
60 professionals (12 in Barcelona office), all passionate about technology,
learning and sharing our knowledge. Check our current tech stack here
[https://stackshare.io/elements-
interactive#technology](https://stackshare.io/elements-interactive#technology)

More info about us & our projects
[https://www.elements.nl](https://www.elements.nl)

APPLY HERE (positions + benefits info)
[https://www.elements.nl/careers/](https://www.elements.nl/careers/)

------
fheisler
Hunter2 | full stack developer | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE | hunter2.com

Hunter2 (YC18) teaches modern secure coding through interactive web apps that
developers exploit and patch. Take a look at a demo lab to see the platform in
action: [https://demo.hunter2.com/demo](https://demo.hunter2.com/demo)

I'm working with a number of contractors, now scaling up and seeking full-time
engineers #1-2 to work primarily on our NodeJS platform in a full-stack
capacity.

We also have a number of part-time contract positions helping build support
for and craft labs in a variety of other tech stacks (especially Java/Spring,
PHP/Laravel, .NET/C#).

Although not required, a strong interest in or experience with application
security is a big plus. Looking anywhere with at least a few hours of daytime
overlap with US west coast.

For a response, please include "H2" in your subject line!

Email me (Fletcher) at our site (hunter2.com)

~~~
joenot443
Just wanted to say this is an _excellent_ name for a security company.

------
hugojan
Brenger | Senior Frontend engineer (JS/react) | Amsterdam, The Netherlands |
ONSITE | VISA SPONSORSHIP Brenger is looking for an experienced frontender
(JS).

We are a logistics startup (with 2M funding) and quickly on our way to become
profitable.

We are in the extending our internal development team (our current platform is
build by a digital agency) and migrating to a new better scaleable tech stack.
It is an opportunity to become one of the early stage developers of the
company and therefore be an important influencer on the product, the
technologies we use and the team we are forming. We have a team of 4 and we
are now looking for a senior frontender/javascripter to become part of the
core development team. We have a proper plan and budget to build a first-class
product and team and have many interesting technological challenges ahead.

If you're interested, drop me a line: hugojan@brenger.nl

No recruiters/No agencies/No remote

------
stakats
Tropy | JS Developer | Full Time | Fairfax, VA or Remote |
[https://tropy.org](https://tropy.org)

Tropy is a cross-platform desktop application for managing images of research
material. Developed by the same lab that produces Zotero, Tropy is open-source
software used by humanities scholars worldwide to organize and analyze their
source materials, and is recommended by research libraries and archives.

We're looking for someone creative and motivated to join Tropy's small team of
six. You'll work on Tropy's Electron app, backend services, and more. You'll
be part of a close team producing free and open-source software along with an
amazing global community and help make a huge difference in people's ability
to manage their research effectively.

More details here: [https://tropy.org/jobs](https://tropy.org/jobs)

------
ihuckova
Operam: Senior Distributed Systems Software Engineer | JavaScript, Python,
ASW, Lambda, Kinesis, Docker, Terraform, PostgreSQL, Redshift, Snowflake |
Prague (Czechia)/Bratislava (Slovakia) | Only for Engineers authorized to work
in EU | more info: [https://www.operam.com/jobs](https://www.operam.com/jobs)

Operam: Full-stack Engineer | JavaScript, Python, Node.js, React | Prague
(Czechia)/Bratislava (Slovakia) | Only for Engineers authorized to work in EU
| more info: [https://www.operam.com/jobs](https://www.operam.com/jobs)

Operam: Front-end Engineer | React, Redux, Node.js | Prague
(Czechia)/Bratislava (Slovakia) | Only for Engineers authorized to work in EU
| more info: [https://www.operam.com/jobs](https://www.operam.com/jobs)

------
nigelgutzmann
Lumen5 | Sr. Frontend Engineer | Vancouver, BC | Fulltime, Onsite |
[https://lumen5.com](https://lumen5.com) We're a small startup (11 people so
far) that is growing quickly! We're writing software that uses machine
learning to convert text content to video. We've found that what we're
building is very attractive to marketing teams from lots of different
organizations and we've got tons of interesting NLP, artificial intelligence,
video rendering, and web scaling technical challenges. Right now, we're hiring
a Sr. Frontend Engineer, using React, Redux, ImmutableJS, WebGL, etc. See the
posting here: [https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/327963-senior-frontend-
software...](https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/327963-senior-frontend-software-
engineer)

------
namenotrequired
JavaScript Developer | TutorMundi | Florianópolis, SC or São Paulo, SP -
Brazil | Onsite, Full-time

// Company

TutorMundi helps students get into the universities of their dreams. They are
tutored through our app by the brightest students from the best universities
of the country.

We're a small startup (I'm the only dev) that just found product market fit
this year and closed a round of funding recently.

The company was founded in Silicon Valley and the team is here in
Florianópolis, opening an office in São Paulo.

// Role

Full stack JavaScript! From the front end of the site and mobile app to the
back end and database. You'll be actively involved in crucial product and
growth decisions too. Required languages:

\- Portuguese

\- English

\- HTML/CSS

\- JavaScript

More information in Portuguese:
[https://github.com/frontendbr/vagas/issues/1273](https://github.com/frontendbr/vagas/issues/1273)

// To apply

To apply email contact@tutormundi.com or any questions to bart@tutormundi.com

------
leoedin
Automata | London, UK | Software, Firmware, QA, Robotics, Graphic Design,
Marketing, Customer Support | Onsite

[http://automata.tech](http://automata.tech)

We're a startup building small robot arms for manufacturing and logistics.
We're on a mission to make robotic automation affordable and simple. We're
currently fully funded and gearing up for volume manufacture and need
engineers of all stripes to solve all sorts of interesting problems in
robotics. Our stack involves everything from javascript and golang down to
microcontroller embedded C, and we're hiring right across it.

We're hiring in Javascript, HTML, go, c++, embedded c, control systems,
robotic kinematics, software QA and more

Our website lists a bunch of open positions:
[https://automata.tech/careers.html](https://automata.tech/careers.html)

Questions? Email me - lr@automata.tech

------
ihuckova
Operam: Senior Distributed Systems Software Engineer | JavaScript, Python,
AWS, Kinesis, Lambda, PostgreSQL, Redshift, Snowflake, Docker, Terraform |
Prague (Czechia)/Bratislava (Slovakia) | Only for Engineers authorized to work
in EU | more info: [https://www.operam.com/jobs](https://www.operam.com/jobs)

Operam: Full-stack Engineer | JavaScript, Python, Node.js, React | Prague
(Czechia)/Bratislava (Slovakia) | Only for Engineers authorized to work in EU
| more info: [https://www.operam.com/jobs](https://www.operam.com/jobs)

Operam: Front-end Engineer | React, Redux | Prague (Czechia)/Bratislava
(Slovakia) | Only for Engineers authorized to work in EU | more info:
[https://www.operam.com/jobs](https://www.operam.com/jobs)

------
averydavila
Perfect Sense | Reston, VA | Full-Time & On-Site | www.perfectsensedigital.com
& www.brightspot.com

Perfect Sense is a visionary technology company created to deliver enterprise
web publishing solutions and digital consulting services in a more impactful
way. Our mission is to empower the art of digital possibility through
Brightspot, a content management (CMS) and distribution engine built in-house
for high-volume media, brand, and portfolio publishers.

We are looking for Product Evangelists, Sales Engineers, DevOps Engineers &
Full-Stack Software Engineers of all levels. Please email your resume to
avery@perfectsensedigital.com.

Our tech stack: Java leveraging Dari (our in-house framework), Handlebars,
LESS, Javascript ES6.

Benefits: daily catered lunches, in-house coffee bar w/ barista, competitive
health benefits, 401k matching, stock options, opportunities to participate in
mission work, tickets to local sports events, etc.!

------
chrisbentzel
Boston Dynamics | Various Roles | Waltham, MA | ONSITE |
[https://www.bostondynamics.com/jobs](https://www.bostondynamics.com/jobs)

Boston Dynamics is a leading developer of advanced dynamic robots, including
Spot, Atlas, Handle, and others. We love to create innovative machines that
combine advanced control systems, software, sophisticated mechanical designs,
onboard sensing and perception, and extraordinary behavior.

Folks here are hard-working, humble, helpful and enjoy a good work-life
balance.

We're hiring for a wide variety of positions - from CNC Operators to UI
Software Engineers. Although some positions will benefit from prior robotics
experience, it is not a requirement for many of the roles listed.

Please apply on the job posting page
([https://www.bostondynamics.com/jobs](https://www.bostondynamics.com/jobs)).
Thanks!

------
sink
Dwelo | San Francisco Bay Area | Software Engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE

Dwelo is the operating system for apartment communities. Our software,
hardware, and service platform enables the owners and managers of multifamily
properties (think, apartment buildings) to offer smart homes as an amenity to
their residents while also improving the efficiency of their operations. We're
live in thousands of apartment units, in over one hundred communities, coast
to coast in the United States.

We are looking for people with 4 or more years of industry experience to work
with us building our cloud APIs and data services supporting our IoT platform.
We are especially interested in talking to engineers who build with Python,
Rust, and Scala.

If this sounds exciting to you (and I hope it does) please go ahead and shoot
me an email with a CV / resume to scott at dwelo.com Or you can check out our
careers page: dwelo.com/careers

------
mattbee
Bytemark | Front-end dev: HTML, CSS, JS, UI design | York, UK | ONSITE,
REMOTE, FULL-TIME |

Bytemark is the UK's cloud hosting provider with its own data centre & cloud
hosting stack, serving cloud-native developers across the country.

We're looking for an enthusiastic Front-End developer with a passion for
building browser-based applications. You will be a valuable and essential
member of our Scrum team, working closely with other developers to build the
front-end of all of Bytemark's systems- both internal and customer-facing.

Bytemark is a 34-person strong hosting company founded 15 years ago, with over
2400 customers. Our head office is in the beautiful, historic city of York.
Our mission is to provide solid, reliable hosting with a strong focus on the
UK market. We have a deep appreciation for the free software movement and as
we’ve grown, made sure that our recruitment and management are truly equal-
opportunity, provide a flexible 37.5-hour average work week and family-
friendly employment policies.

For this position we're happy to consider mostly-remote workers, but you'll
need to be able to visit York once a month.

We have an anonymous recruitment policy - no CV required until the last stage
of our process, just an mobile phone# and a form to fill in, and we'll take
you through from initial chat to technical interview without knowing who you
are.

To apply, head over to:

[https://careers.bytemark.co.uk/positions/24](https://careers.bytemark.co.uk/positions/24)

And you can read a bit more about our anonymous recruitment process here:

[https://careers.bytemark.co.uk/full-
process](https://careers.bytemark.co.uk/full-process)

Happy to edit/answer questions here if I've forgotten something obvious :)

~~~
ScarZy
Great company and bunch of people, all the best in the hunt!

------
ouriel_1
WinIt | Software Engineer, Backend | Flatiron, NYC | ONSITE | Full-time | Visa
Available

Our vision: WinIt is an app enabled driver advocate assisting users with
managing and contesting parking & traffic tickets. Our ultimate goal is to
create a one stop solution to solve challenges drivers have to deal with
throughout the lifestyle of car ownership -- such as: helping drivers get the
best price on auto insurance, leasing & financing etc.

Your Role: We’re looking for a full-stack engineer driven to solve challenging
problems in innovative and elegant ways. You will write modular, high-quality
code while actively contributing to peer code reviews. You’re comfortable
working on a small engineering team, and with the responsibility that comes
with this.

You will be instrumental in the development of the next generation of the
company’s back-end interface, client applications, and improvements to the
existing system as a whole.

You are an intelligent, passionate, and innovative developer that can
formulate new ideas and execute them in an established codebase.

You are comfortable working with third party frameworks and integrating them.

Skills: The ideal candidate has overlap from at least two of the following,
and is confident in their backend skills. 1. Front end: Angular 5+, or React
16 with a state management library such as NgRx, Redux, or Mobx. 2. Back end:
Node.js, ORMs 3. Mobile: Android Java, iOS Swift/Objective C. 4. Solid
practice in: writing asynchronous javascript, using js test frameworks, using
mongodb, building solutions across the stack

Experience: Ideally you have previous startup experience, and experience
working on a live application: Web, Android, or iOS.

You can find out more & apply through this link: [https://angel.co/winit-
app/jobs/68416-software-engineer](https://angel.co/winit-
app/jobs/68416-software-engineer)

------
alexph
Punchh | Full Stack Ruby on Rails Engineer | San Mateo, CA | Onsite | Full-
time

Punchh builds innovative digital marketing products, such as loyalty programs
and CRMs, for brick and mortar retailers.

Our company is growing fast and we're looking for people to join the Software
Engineering team. We're looking for mid-level and senior-level Software
Engineers. We're also hiring for Devops and other roles too.

Tech stack: Ruby on Rails, MySQL, Redis, JavaScript, HTML, Responsive Design,
AWS, Docker

Nice to have: Go, VueJS

Full Stack Software Developer (Ruby on Rails):
[https://punchh.com/careers?gh_jid=4030602002](https://punchh.com/careers?gh_jid=4030602002)

Full list of open roles:
[https://punchh.com/careers](https://punchh.com/careers) (Please mention you
came from HN)

If you are interested, please email me directly at alex.nikulin+hn [at] punchh
[dot] com

------
Propeller
Propeller Aero | Sydney & Denver | Onsite | Full Time |
[https://www.propelleraero.com/jobs/](https://www.propelleraero.com/jobs/)

About Propeller Aero: our platform makes 3D site surveys easy for everyone to
use from their browser, anytime, and the AeroPoints make it accurate. We're a
global leader in cloud visualization and analytics solutions, we give
worksites the power to measure and manage themselves.

We're comprised of tight-knit, decentralized teams. Our people have the
freedom to approach, own, and solve problems creatively. We’re 100% about
impact, and 0% about ego. Check out our Glassdoor reviews.

 __Senior DevOps Engineer (Sydney)
-[https://propelleraero.breezy.hr/p/55f906e5c9fb-senior-
devops...](https://propelleraero.breezy.hr/p/55f906e5c9fb-senior-devops-
engineer?popup=true)

 __Senior Mobile Developer (Sydney)
-[https://propelleraero.breezy.hr/p/40ff87d504e0-senior-
mobile...](https://propelleraero.breezy.hr/p/40ff87d504e0-senior-mobile-
developer?popup=true)

 __Front End Software Engineer (Sydney)
-[https://propelleraero.breezy.hr/p/a479ae2db034-front-end-
sof...](https://propelleraero.breezy.hr/p/a479ae2db034-front-end-software-
engineer?popup=true)

 __UI Designer (Sydney) -[https://propelleraero.breezy.hr/p/2b0db65db4c2-ui-
designer?p...](https://propelleraero.breezy.hr/p/2b0db65db4c2-ui-
designer?popup=true)

 __Data Success Engineer (Denver)
-[https://propelleraero.breezy.hr/p/5b8eb981e14a-data-
success-...](https://propelleraero.breezy.hr/p/5b8eb981e14a-data-success-
engineer-denver?popup=true)

------
joshcarr
Aclima | Software Engineers, UI Engineers | San Francisco | ONSITE |
[https://www.aclima.io](https://www.aclima.io)

Aclima delivers hyperlocal air quality data and insights, at block-by-block
resolution. We combine leading-edge sensor technology, climate science,
enterprise software and machine learning to generate high-resolution maps of
emissions across pollutants –– from CO2 and methane to particulate matter.
Translating real-time data into environmental intelligence, Aclima transforms
how we understand and manage our communities, cities, and industries to
improve human and planetary health.

Some of the tools we use: Python, Git, MariaDB, Cassandra, Nginx, NSQ, Redis,
Ansible, Docker, Kubernetes, React, ES6, Webpack, D3.js

Positions:

* Senior Backend Software Engineer

* UI Engineer

* Embedded Systems Engineer

If interested please visit: [https://jobs.aclima.io/](https://jobs.aclima.io/)

------
rodrickbrown
Octanelending | Senior Software Engineer | NYC. NY | Onsite |
[http://www.octanelending.com](http://www.octanelending.com) \- Founded in
2014, Octane Lending is a fintech startup with the vision of making consumer
financing as painless as cash. Serving the $60B consumer powersports and
agricultural vehicle spaces (motorcycle, ATV, tractor, mower etc.), our
technology powers transactions in over 2000 dealerships across the country.
Less than two years after launch, our platform has generated over $1bn in loan
requests and enabled thousands of customers to buy their dream products. We
have raised $42M in venture capital from leading investors such as IA
Ventures, Valar Ventures, and Contour Venture Partners and closed $145M in
debt capital.

Tech we use: Scala, Python, Spark, Mesos, Postgres, React, Redshift, Tableau,
HAProxy, Docker etc...

------
haakondr
Norwegian Institute for Water Research (NIVA) | Fullstack developer | Oslo,
Norway | ONSITE |
[https://www.niva.no/en/vacancies](https://www.niva.no/en/vacancies)

NIVA is Norway’s leading institute is Norway's leading institute for applied
research on marine and freshwaters. As a part of NIVA's ongoing efforts to
develop new data platforms and digital services, we are hiring a full-time
developer to our Environmental Data Science team.

We are building a new modern infrastructure for data ingestion and
distribution. We aim to move fast and build products that enable researchers,
field workers and others to easily ingest and work with data.

Tech stack: JavaScript (React), python, Postgres (TimescaleDB), CouchDB,
Google Kubernetes Engine. Moving towards a message driven architecture using
either Google Cloud Pub/Sub or similar.

------
pshintri
Human API | Platform/Data Tech Lead, Sr. SWE - API/Web Services | San Mateo,
CA | ONSITE | [https://humanapi.co/careers](https://humanapi.co/careers)

Make a difference with technology: specifically, by helping to fix healthcare.
We're building a real-time data network that allows getting health data from
anywhere to anywhere in close to realtime. We roll up this data in a clean
RESTful API that developers use to build apps that make peoples' lives better.

Human API is an early stage company that is disrupting the healthcare space.
We are well-funded, generating revenue, and backed by blue-chip VC's,
including Andreessen Horowitz and Blue Run Ventures. We have a whole pile of
fun, interesting problems, and a team of smart, passionate people that love
working on them. We like to work iteratively in small teams, and to give
people autonomy and ownership to solve those problems.

Some of the things you'd be working on:

    
    
      - Mapping, modeling and indexing the world's healthcare data
      - Scaling and optimizing our APIs
      - Modeling human health
      - Scaling our ingestion pipeline
      - Data engineering and building tools for data science
      - NLP and Classification
      - Extracting healthcare data from a wide variety of unstructured, unclean formats
    

Open positions include:

Platform Tech Lead Sr. Data Engineer Sr. Software Engineer - Web Services Sr.
Data Scientist

More information here:
[https://humanapi.co/company/join](https://humanapi.co/company/join) The
process: a quick phone screen, a screen-share technical interview, then an
onsite to meet with the team and pair with someone on a problem.

We'd love to hear from you even if you don't "fit" one of the job specs -- we
hire for people, not roles.

Contact us at pramod@humanapi.co

------
BlindData
BlindData | Software Engineer | New York | Full-Time | $100k-150k

BlindData discovers the most talented software engineers in the country
through our groundbreaking assessment platform and matches them with the best
home. Get recognized, hired and rewarded.

About the role:

-Collaborate with our testing problem contributors to author, edit and deploy coding challenges on our platform.

-Constantly enhance platform performance and help scale our system as we grow.

-Create experiences for app and web environments.

-Partner with Lead Developer and CTO on various projects.

-Manage individual project priorities, deadlines and deliverables.

-Maintain and iterate on company website and overall user experience for candidates and partners.

-Work on a small, agile and growing team to help us build out the business and expand our user base.

Applicants should be highly skilled in at least one of Python, C++, Java and
PHP. We are a small but growing company looking to hire top technical talent.

If you are interested in applying, please email info@blinddata.com

------
tbfaux
Supergreat | iOS, Android, Backend, Frontend Engineers | New York City | Full-
time, Onsite

Supergreat is a video beauty review platform that easily allows anyone to
create and share reviews of their favorite products, discover new products
from the community, ask questions, and collect rewards from brands they love.
You can find Supergreat in the App Store at
[https://supergre.at/app](https://supergre.at/app) and on the web at
[https://supergre.at](https://supergre.at).

We are a small and growing team in the Lower East Side looking for product-
minded engineers who are excited about building the future of authentic
product reviews and social shopping experiences.

Our stack is Next.js/React for our internal and external websites,
Node.js/PostgreSQL on backend, and Swift on iOS.

Please reach out: hi@supergreat.reviews

------
ouriel_1
WinIt | Software Engineer, Backend | Flatiron, NYC | ONSITE | Full-time | Visa
Available

Our vision: WinIt is an app enabled driver advocate assisting users with
managing and contesting parking & traffic tickets. Our ultimate goal is to
create a one stop solution to solve challenges drivers have to deal with
throughout the lifestyle of car ownership -- such as: helping drivers get the
best price on auto insurance, leasing & financing etc.

Your Role: We’re looking for a full-stack engineer driven to solve challenging
problems in innovative and elegant ways. You will write modular, high-quality
code while actively contributing to peer code reviews. You’re comfortable
working on a small engineering team, and with the responsibility that comes
with this.

You will be instrumental in the development of the next generation of the
company’s back-end interface, client applications, and improvements to the
existing system as a whole.

You are an intelligent, passionate, and innovative developer that can
formulate new ideas and execute them in an established codebase.

You are comfortable working with third party frameworks and integrating them.

Skills: The ideal candidate has overlap from at least two of the following,
and is confident in their backend skills. 1\. Front end: Angular 5+, or React
16 with a state management library such as NgRx, Redux, or Mobx. 2\. Back end:
Node.js, ORMs 3\. Mobile: Android Java, iOS Swift/Objective C. 4\. Solid
practice in: writing asynchronous javascript, using js test frameworks, using
mongodb, building solutions across the stack

Experience: Ideally you have previous startup experience, and experience
working on a live application: Web, Android, or iOS.

You can find out more & apply through this link: [https://angel.co/winit-
app/jobs/68416-software-engineer](https://angel.co/winit-
app/jobs/68416-software-engineer)

------
arborbio
Arbor | Software Engineer - Python | Cambridge, MA | Full-time Onsite

We're building a search engine to organize all the proteins in the world, to
discover and engineer impactful new technologies. As a software engineer in
this early-stage venture-backed startup, you will have considerable latitude
to design and build scalable data processing pipelines, and also apply a wide
range of tools to leverage large amounts of in-house data.

We have an incredible team of scientists pushing the boundaries of high
throughput protein characterization in the lab, and our scientific founders
have previously founded companies now publicly traded and worth > $1B.

More details:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/arborbio/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/arborbio/view/P_AAAAAACAAADABJtLBZpika)

------
meagannland
Sysdig | Senior DevOps Engineer | San Francisco | Full-Time

[https://grnh.se/5b044ba21](https://grnh.se/5b044ba21)

Here at Sysdig, we’re what you might call container-obsessed. It starts with
our unique technology, which listens to the heart of the operating system to
surface the deepest data with the least overhead. From there, we’ve created
the first-ever Container Intelligence Platform, which proactively uncovers
issues before they manifest, and allows for deep digging to solve the most
complex problems.

We’re looking for a Senior DevOps Engineer to help us lead the container
revolution. You’ll build solutions to enhance availability, performance, and
stability of the Sysdig SaaS offering. Together with the engineering team you
will support the On-Prem version of Sysdig through - data migration,
implementation, troubleshooting, and monitoring.

------
kylemh
AutoGravity | Automative FinTech | Irvine, CA | FULL-TIME ONSITE | Software
Engineer (React)

Who We Are:
[https://www.autogravity.com/about](https://www.autogravity.com/about)

What We Offer:

\- Competitive salary

\- 100% paid health/vision/dental insurance for employee and eligible
dependents

\- Discretionary, unlimited PTO

\- 401k w/ 6% match

\- Company-provided MacBook Pro

\- $5k educational reimbursement + $5k for a single domestic conference a year

Technologies You Will Use: React, Redux, Jest, Enzyme, Next, Emotion, Node,
Webpack, Sass, Cypress, and Sentry.

Postings:

Senior -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/autogravitycorporation/jobs/131...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/autogravitycorporation/jobs/1315452)

Mid-Level -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/autogravitycorporation/jobs/131...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/autogravitycorporation/jobs/1315477)

------
benjiweber
Pockit | Software Engineer (All Levels) | London, UK | Onsite (Partial Remote
is an option)

As a software engineer at Pockit, you’ll help further our mission of financial
inclusion and banking for everyone. You’ll be solving fascinating business
problems using some of the latest technologies (within .net ecosystem), in a
remote-friendly team that gets stuff done and releases regularly.

10 million people in the UK are financially underserved or unbanked. Pockit
exists to solve that problem. As of today, our 400,000+ customer base takes
advantage of Pockit’s no-fuss current account, but also accesses features
we’ve pioneered in-house.

More details & apply here:
[https://www.pockit.com/career/?gh_jid=4030189002](https://www.pockit.com/career/?gh_jid=4030189002)
or email benji at pockit dot com and I'll be glad to answer any questions.

------
iamryo
BackerKit | ONSITE | San Francisco, CA | Senior Software Engineer | Full-time

BackerKit is the market-leading platform for post-crowdfunding experiences for
both creators and backers.

We’re looking for someone who gravitates towards leveling up team members
through pair-programming, continuously improving, and open discussion about
decisions and process.

Our stack: Ruby on Rails (Rails 5.1, Ruby 2.5), Backbone, Postgres, Redis.

More about the role here:

[https://jobs.lever.co/backerkit/488b7d87-8ead-4ac4-91cb-59a3...](https://jobs.lever.co/backerkit/488b7d87-8ead-4ac4-91cb-59a3d1c0f168)

Our Interview process:

Phone call or coffee, on-site conversations, on-site coding. We have a strict
no whiteboards interviewing policy. You’ll likely spend half of the time
pairing (actually pairing) on a coding challenge and half of the time pairing
on a story from our backlog.

Contact: ryan@backerkit.com (Head of Engineering, hiring manager)

------
trevorcreech
Opendoor | San Francisco / Atlanta / Los Angeles | Full-Time | ONSITE

Opendoor is on a tear to change the way people buy and sell homes. Since
January, we've:

• Expanded services from 6 to 19 cities — on our way to 50 markets in 2020

• Seen 1 in 2 true sellers who receive an offer choose to sell to Opendoor, up
from 1 in 3

• Reduced the average fee to home sellers to 6.5 percent

• Increased our annualized acquisition run rate to $3.8B, up from $1.2B

• Grown the homebuilder trade-in program with Lennar and other homebuilders to
enable over $875M in annualized sales for builders

• Acquired online home buying platform Open Listings (W15)

• Opened engineering and design offices in Los Angeles and Atlanta

• Added 500 employees, with an expectation of reaching 1,000 by year-end as
the company continues to support rapid market expansion

Apply for openings at
[https://www.opendoor.com/jobs](https://www.opendoor.com/jobs) or email me
directly at trevor@opendoor.com

------
mickeyben
Drivy | Backend, Frontend, Full-Stack, iOS, Android | Paris, France | ONSITE,
REMOTE, Full-time | [https://en.drivy.com/jobs](https://en.drivy.com/jobs),
[https://drivy.engineering](https://drivy.engineering)

We believe shared cars are a better way to move around, offering more
flexibility and more convenience.

We are already the #1 car rental marketplace in Europe, and we believe the
adoption will be 100 times larger in just a few years.

We are present in several countries, have great mobile apps, and kickass
hardware. And we're just getting started.

Take a look at our engineering blog -
[https://drivy.engineering](https://drivy.engineering)

[https://en.drivy.com/jobs](https://en.drivy.com/jobs)

Please apply via the above link and mention Hacker News!

------
vj44
OnSpecta | Palo Alto & San Francisco, CA | Software Engineer, Research
Engineer | Remote | Visa

OnSpecta is an early-stage startup founded by successful serial entrepreneurs
and deep learning experts, and was born out of MIT’s neuroscience lab. We
offer a Deep Learning Server (DLS) which increases the performance of deep
learning computations on Intel and ARM CPUs, GPUs and ASICs etc. We're a small
team (<10), so you'll have a huge opportunity to make a difference.

We are looking for talented software engineers to work directly with our
technical founders (CTO & Chief Scientist). If you have experience in C++ and
are interested in working on cutting-edge AI/ML infrastructure tech, please
reach out to us. See more at
[http://onspecta.com/careers.html](http://onspecta.com/careers.html)

Please reach out to hiring@onspecta.com

------
frequent
Nexedi | Lille/Munich/Paris/Tokyo | ONSITE | FULL TIME and 4-12 months
INTERNS. As usual we are looking for new colleagues and trainees to help
improve our Free Software solutions. Our stack is FOSS only
([https://stack.nexedi.com/](https://stack.nexedi.com/)) and we use it to
provide custom industrial implementations. We offer neither fame nor fortune -
you do need to be idealistic and passionate about Free Software to apply
([http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs)). Candidates will do
a programming challenge and 1 interview (2 for full time). We're hiring for:

    
    
        - Nexedi | JavaScript Web Mesh Network | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | JavaScript Severless Web Messaging | Lille | INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Python AI and Big Data | Lille | FULL TIME/INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | ERP5 AIOffice | Lille | FULL TIME/INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | SlapOS 4G5G Telco Edge Computing | Paris/Lille | FULL TIME/INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Out-Of-Core Numpy | Lille | FULL TIME/INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Python PyData and Javascript Project Developer | Munich | FULL TIME
    
        - Nexedi | Jupyter Lab Mass Deployment | Lille | INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Resilient Embedded GNU/Linux Edge Computing | Lille/Munich/Paris | FULL TIME/INTERN
    

About Nexedi: We are a team of 35 programmers (headquarters in Lille, France)
creating Free Software since 2001 and providing custom implementations that
range from collecting and analysing sensor data in windparks to managing
product flows in car assembly lines. Unique features of solutions in our stack
enable us to offer levels of scalability and durability required in industrial
settings. We participate in European research projects, contribute to open
source solutions and have time to play and experiment. We all use degooglized
Chromebooks, have a flat hierarchy, paperless offices and no meetings. We hack
in Python and (vanilla) JavaScript, plus golang and C if needed.

------
tstanton
Floom | Frontend + Backend engineers | London | On-site |
[https://www.floom.com/pages/floom-careers](https://www.floom.com/pages/floom-
careers)

Floom is an online marketplace that makes it easy for consumers to buy high
quality & unique flowers from independent florists. Today we give florists the
tools to create and deliver beautifully crafted bouquets to our online
communities. In the next 12 months, our online offering will grow as we launch
in 5 new cities across the UK and US, and introduce the very first vertically
integrated florists SaaS. From inventory management to a wholesale shop, and
even website builders and POS systems. We will offer florists everything they
need, ultimately allowing customers to get exactly what they ordered in the
picture, on the very same day.

Tech Stack: React, Node.js, GraphQL

------
liquidise
MeetMindful | Denver, CO | Software Engineer | Onsite |
[https://www.meetmindful.com/](https://www.meetmindful.com/)

MeetMindful is the market leader in online dating for singles interested in
healthy living, wellness, and personal development. We're on a mission to
empower people to make meaningful connections every day. We are a well-funded,
Techstars alumni startup with an excellent track record of growth that values
lean methodologies and a supportive team culture.

We’re looking for passionates, driven and modest full stack senior software
engineers to join our team in Downtown Denver.

If you are a proven software developer with a passion for startups, machine
learning, mobile development and an affinity for personal development and
mindfulness, we want to connect with you.

Please email me at ben+hn@meetmindful.com if you are interested in the
position.

------
Rigme_buzzF
BuzzFeed|LA or NYC| Sr Software Engineer| ONSITE, VISA|

We have a dedicated Ads engineering team helping create amazing Ad products
and Ad experiences for our users and advertisers alike. Our Optimization +
Learning team is looking for a senior engineer that is strong on the backend
(Python/GO) to further optimize, personalize and monetize our Ads experience.
We've just taken on Programmatic ads this year, so there is lots of new things
on the horizon for this team. This engineer will have a direct impact on the
bottom line of BuzzFeed and lots of visibility within leadership teams.

Email recruiting at buzzfeed dot com for more info or visit the job page to
apply:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/buzzfeed/jobs/1283037?gh_jid=12...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/buzzfeed/jobs/1283037?gh_jid=1283037)

------
msolo
Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard | Cambridge, MA | Software Engineer |
ONSITE, VISA

We are a small team of software engineers, computational biologists,
clinicians, and geneticists building cutting-edge tools and methods for
interpreting the largest public dataset of human genetic variation ever
assembled: currently ~200,000 individual human genomes/exomes and approaching
1 million over the next few years. We aim to determine how genetic variation
alters our proteins, biochemical pathways, cells, tissues, physiology, and
traits/susceptibility to disease.

Position 1: Work with a team of genome analysts to develop software for
solving real genetic disease cases. You should be excited about the
engineering challenges associated with loading, searching, deploying, and
visualizing huge genomic datasets stored in the cloud. Your work will directly
help thousands of kids/families find the root causes of rare genetic disease.

Position 2: Are you interested in understanding how human traits are
associated with genes? This role involves building an interface for scientists
to browse through thousands of human phenotypes and explore regions of the
genome that are associated with these phenotypes/traits. We are looking for a
brilliant data visualization engineer that can synthesize multiple datasets
and craft performant, beautiful, and useful web applications.

Technologies we use: React, Redux, Python, Docker, Elasticsearch, Kubernetes,
Google Cloud. We are looking for friendly people with demonstrated experience
in web tech, an eye for design, and genuine interest in learning new things.
We are supportive of candidates interested in transitioning to graduate
school. Your work will be 100% open source and highly visible in the genomics
community. You will shape the way scientists interpret human genetic
variation.

Email: msolomon@broadinstitute.org (conversations will be kept confidential.
We now have an application tracking system in place so you will be notified
about application status).

------
galaxy_digital
Galaxy Digital | Sr. Frontend Developer | New York, NY | ONSITE | Full-time To
apply send CV to careers@galaxydigital.io

Company Overview:

Galaxy Digital is the leading merchant bank in the digital assets industry.
Through deep understanding and a wealth of experience, we lead our clients
through the constantly evolving world of digital asset investments. Our
expertise includes investment and trading, asset and portfolio management,
capital markets, operations, and cryptocurrency and blockchain technology.

Role Summary:

The Senior Front-End Developer position will be contributing to the design and
implementation of software applications serving Galaxy Digital’s trading and
digital asset systems. The developer will work closely with our Program
Management team and Business Units to ensure timely delivery of high-quality
software solutions spanning multiple technology platforms. Technical decisions
are made collaboratively, with consideration given to the latest, most
innovative technologies, enabling you to continue growing your skills.

Skills:

• SME in JavaScript, including newest language capabilities (ES6,7+),
performance tuning, and design practices.

• Demonstrable expertise in React, Redux, and JS-related dependency and build
tools (deep experience with comparable frameworks may be considered).

• Solid fundamentals in REST API integration.

• Comfortable building libraries and toolkits as well as standalone
applications.

Experience:

• Minimum 4 years hands-on development experience with a Bachelors degree,
working with relevant technologies with some in financial services or related,
or 6 years hands-on development experience with a Bachelors degree in other
fields.

• Financial Markets and/or crypto currency knowledge, particularly trading
systems and exchanges, are a huge plus.

Salary:

Competitive

------
Brian237
AURORA | Pittsburgh,PA Palo Alto, CA & San Francisco, CA |
[https://aurora.tech/](https://aurora.tech/)

 __Production Software Engineer (Site Reliability) __Apply Here
-[https://aurora.tech/jobs/?gh_jid=4064997002](https://aurora.tech/jobs/?gh_jid=4064997002)

Aurora has assembled one of the most experienced leadership teams in the space
to go build the next leading self-driving vehicle company - including leaders
from Google / Waymo, Tesla, Uber ATG, Apple, and several others to deliver the
benefits of self-driving technology quickly and safely around the world. We
are partnered with some of the largest automakers on the planet and funded by
some of Silicon Valley’s best venture capital firms, including Greylock and
Index Ventures.

------
vok
Parity Computing, Inc. | Senior Data Scientist | San Diego, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.paritycomputing.com/careers/](https://www.paritycomputing.com/careers/)

Parity Computing has been providing intelligent automation systems to science,
technology and medicine (STM) publishers, academic/industry researchers, and
healthcare organizations for almost 20 years. Parity achieves industry leading
accuracy for applications in large-scale entity disambiguation and profiling,
real-time clinical decision support, and predictive modeling for precision
medicine.

We are looking for a Data Scientist with 6-14 years of experience, especially
in NLP and Text Analytics, to be part of a small team that identifies,
develops and maintains models for applications in science, technology, and
medicine.

Send resumes to jobs@paritycomputing.com

------
oplav
Major League Baseball (MLB) | New York City | Principal Software Engineer |
Full Time | [https://grnh.se/2ebff7e21](https://grnh.se/2ebff7e21)

We're looking for a Principal Software Engineer to join the Baseball Data
group at Major League Baseball. This role offers the opportunity to
collaborate with other world-class engineers, product developers, and
designers; influence the innovation of products used by millions globally; and
work in a highly collaborative, results-oriented, team environment.

Our software is consumed by fans, broadcasters, stadiums, MLB teams and the
league itself. We are looking for strong software engineers that are
passionate about building new technologies for the baseball industry.

Responsibilities:

* Coding

* Taking charge of and leading greenfield projects

* Mentoring junior developers

Short list of technologies we work with: Java/Spring, Node, Docker,
Kubernetes, AWS

~~~
gravy
Hi -- looking-for-dream-job here, are you hiring junior developers?

~~~
Trids
Yes, we do have a few openings for junior developers. You can apply using the
same link.

------
andychims
BLADE | New York, NY | Full Stack Lead Designer

If you have an interest in aviation, world-class customer experience, and
logistics then this is your opportunity to take an industry leader to the next
level.

We’re looking for a “full-stack” designer to help us build the experience that
changes the way people think about flying. You’ll be working directly with our
Product and Marketing teams.

Your Responsibilities:

\- Marketing design for internet ads, print ads, bus ads, support on TV
commercials, etc

\- Distill product and business requirements into product design and
functionality

\- Develop and maintain a styleguide to improve scalability of product
development

\- UX and UI design across mobile and desktop experiences

\- Manage the overall look & feel across the product and brand

Apply at [https://angel.co/blade/jobs/82967-lead-
designer](https://angel.co/blade/jobs/82967-lead-designer) or email
designer@flyblade.com

------
austinc
Expeto | expeto.io | San Francisco | Onsite | Senior Software Engineers

We run private 4G/LTE networks using container technology. The idea is 4G
delivered as simply as WiFi for remote locations with industrial equipment.
Expeto sim cards can roam off of private radios onto major carriers
internationally with data paths managed by our customers i.e. access to
corporate VPNs or gateway'd to the public internet.

Broad array of technologies: JVM languages (java, clojure, groovy), Postgres,
docker + kubernetes, telecom networking protocols, message queues.

In brief, the technical challenge of Expeto is to provide an API to manage 4G
networks for non-experts.

Apply here: [https://expetowireless.recruitee.com/o/senior-software-
engin...](https://expetowireless.recruitee.com/o/senior-software-engineer) and
mention this hacker news post.

------
altsource
AltSource is a rapidly-growing custom software development company,
headquartered in Portland, Oregon with satellite locations in Ashland, Oregon
and Jacksonville, Florida. We have a fast-paced culture that embraces the
principles behind the Agile manifesto. You’ll work with companies of all
sizes, from a wide variety of industries, to help them grow their business
through innovative custom software solutions that are perfectly aligned to
their business. AltSource developers have direct involvement in the planning
process with our clients, so we look for developers who are business minded,
technology focused problem solvers.

Our current openings can be found here, and we are only hiring for onsite
positions. Please apply through the web link below.

[https://www.altsrc.net/Careers](https://www.altsrc.net/Careers)

------
radius
Chainalysis | New York, NY | Software Engineering | Java, Spring, Postgres

Chainalysis helps its customers prevent, detect and investigate cryptocurrency
money laundering, fraud and compliance violations.

We are looking for a senior software engineer to join KYT, our cryptocurrency
transaction monitoring product. We ingest data from several blockchains and
provide tools to analyze that data in real time.

Full job description: [https://chainalysis.recruitee.com/o/software-engineer-
java-n...](https://chainalysis.recruitee.com/o/software-engineer-java-new-
york)

Learn more about Chainalysis: [http://unchainedpodcast.co/how-chainalysis-
helps-solve-crime...](http://unchainedpodcast.co/how-chainalysis-helps-solve-
crimes-jonathan-levin-tells-all-ep62)

Questions? Contact us directly: darius+hn@chainalysis.com

------
srosenberg
Forensiq ([https://impact.com/ad-fraud-detection/](https://impact.com/ad-
fraud-detection/)) | New York, NY | Software Engineers | Full-time | Visa |
Onsite Our small and highly-collaborative team is on a mission to empower
adtech/martech with analytics tools which prevent and measure fraud across
many channels. We tackle many challenging software engineering and algorithmic
problems. Our distributed platform processes TBs of data daily; handles high-
throughput request rates and low-latency response times while being highly-
available across the globe.

Email me directly if interested.

Stan Rosenberg VP of Engineering stan.rosenberg@impact.com |
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/scieneer/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/scieneer/)

------
nanek
Curiosity Media | iOS Developer | Arlington, VA | Full-time | Onsite

SpanishDict is on a mission to bring free, high-quality reference and
educational products to every Spanish-English learner in the world. Learn more
about our company at:
[http://www.curiositymedia.com/careers](http://www.curiositymedia.com/careers)

Current open positions: \- iOS/Android Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/curiositymedia/c7577e6c-5aec-470f-829c...](https://jobs.lever.co/curiositymedia/c7577e6c-5aec-470f-829c-f94e671ed607)
\- Senior iOS/Android Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/curiositymedia/c9b556cf-f78b-4c1f-844c...](https://jobs.lever.co/curiositymedia/c9b556cf-f78b-4c1f-844c-9305d93690f7)

------
danielamc
Uken Games | Developers | Toronto | Full-time | On-site
[https://www.uken.com](https://www.uken.com)

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services that underly all of our games. Primary tech is
Java, AWS, Spark, Scala but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is C# & Unity

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
eagsalazar2
Blackbird Studios | Lead Fullstack Developer | San Francisco | Onsite or
Remote* | Contract to hire Blackbird Studios is a full service digital product
studio. We specialize in a holistic approach inspired by HCD and Lean.
Services include CTO consulting, product strategy, engagement strategy, UX/UI,
and development plus long term BML iterations and maintenance. We work with
large and small companies/startups on projects ranging from 1-6 months with
2-6 people on each project.

We build full stack web, mobile, physical installations, etc. Our favorite
stack is React/Redux, GraphQL, Rails, and React Native. We also use a wide
range of other tech as needed since we face a pretty diverse set of
challenges. Recent and upcoming examples: Elixir/Phoenix, .Net, C++/Qt,
embedded Linux, Native iOS/Swift, Native Android/Kotlin.

Working at Blackbird is very different from larger product companies. We
operate in very strategic relationships with our clients which gives us a
unique opportunity every few months to deep dive into a new interesting
understanding of our client's business and build ground up new apps where
everyone is making major and early contributions.

We are looking for a Lead Developer with extensive experience in dev team
leadership, new product development, and collaboration with business and
design stakeholders. Serious consulting experience is also a huge plus.
Specific skills ideally include our favorite stack (at least very interested
in learning) plus (ideally) knowledge of either native iOS or Android. As a
senior Blackbird team member, occasional travel to San Francisco and other
locations is part of the job for project kickoffs and other critical
collaboration phases or meetings. In a given month this can be anywhere from
no travel up to a couple days every week or occasionally an entire week on
site with a client.

I am a founder so ask me anything! If there are other aspects of what we do
that interest you definitely still hit me up!

Email me at jobs@blackbird.us

------
hulsen
CQM | Algorithm expert | Eindhoven | Onsite | Fulltime

If you love solving tough algorithmic challenges for interesting clients this
might be the job for you.

[https://cqm.nl/nl/nieuws/consultant-optimalisatie-met-
softwa...](https://cqm.nl/nl/nieuws/consultant-optimalisatie-met-software-
engineering-talent)

CQM helps companies automate complex decisions using forecasting and machine
learning models and optimization algorithms. We have 35+ years of experience
in the development of state-of-the-art models and algorithms for companies
like Philips, ASML, NS, ProRail, Ahold, Den Hartogh, Air Liquide, AgroEnergy
and Agrifirm.

We are looking for Dutch speaking developers with at least a master degree in
computer science. You should have experience with C++ and have strong
communication skills.

Let us know if you are interested hulsen {at} cqm.nl

------
kreutz
Lugg | Front End / Back End / Full Stack Engineers | San Francisco (Remote Ok)
| [https://lugg.com](https://lugg.com)

Lugg is building the best way for you to get anything moved. We partner with
some of the biggest retailers in the world like Costco, IKEA, Restoration
Hardware, and Pottery Barn to power same-day delivery for big and bulky
furniture. With the push of a button, you are connected to movers and a truck
who arrive, load, and haul anything you need. We make it dead simple to get
your new furniture home, your craigslist purchases delivered to you, moving
all of your stuff into your new apartment, and even donating to your local
charity.

Seeking:

Front End Engineers - React, React Native, ES6, HTML, CSS Back End Engineers -
Ruby, Rails, Node.js, Postgres, Redis Full Stack Engineers - All of the above

Email jobs@lugg.com to apply.

------
rthaswrea
OneSpot | Austin, TX | Full-time, ONSITE Senior Software Engineer (Java /
Backend) OneSpot leverages machine learning and natural language processing to
increase brand engagement and content consumption with every individual
through always on, personally unique content experiences across the online
journey.

Currently, our systems collect and analyze billions of events per month. We
leverage Kafka, Elasticsearch, Docker, Datadog, and other technologies in
order to build a reliable and scalable system that does so. We need someone
with strong Java, data, and systems skills to help us expand and maintain
these backend services and data stores.

[https://onespot.theresumator.com/apply/jobs/details/G9SvZ99j...](https://onespot.theresumator.com/apply/jobs/details/G9SvZ99jl0)?

------
abpavel
IP Fabric | Senior FullStack NodeJS Developer | Prague, CZ | ONSITE

We're making network engineering fun again by mapping and verification of
global IP networks, not only by visually mapping life of a packet end to end
and all the way down to the electrical signals, but also by guiding engineers
through the vast underlying infrastructure technologies. Our product enables
enterprises to prevent network downtime or to find the exact cause of that
spinning wheel slowness.

We're looking for developers with passion for large scale visualization,
databases, api, ui, interpreters, or complex systems.

Our stack

    
    
      * Node.JS, ArangoDB, RabbitMQ
      * React, Redux, Socket.io
    

What we offer

    
    
      * Equity through stock option plan
      * Flexible working hours
      * Equipment of your choice
      * Offices in the center of Prague with a lot of light
    

Email me at pavel@ipfabric.io

------
finn_blackwood
Pentair | Raleigh, NC USA | IoT Data Scientist | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.pentair.com/](https://www.pentair.com/)

We are looking for an innovative Data Scientist to define and inform data
collection and utilization for Internet of Things applications within Pentair.
Our group needs strong technical knowledge and experience in extracting
actionable insights from data through externally available data sources as
well as internally maintained stores. The ideal candidate would be skilled in
approaching data from the perspectives of device optimization, support and
maintenance, as well as an end user's point of view. They would be able to
combine acquired domain knowledge with applicable statistical methods to give
process visibility and understanding as well as rational justification for new
opportunities. They must have adept ability using a variety and changing set
of data tools as new technologies become viable. The right candidate will have
a passion for deriving meaning from the available data.

Role Tasks:

* Work with domain experts and support engineers to identify opportunities for data collection or application.

* Curate and analyze data from multiple sources to discover actionable insights into operations, maintenance, and utility.

* Assess viability of emerging techniques and technologies

* Guide model development and deployment

Role Qualifications:

* Strong problem solving skills and internal drive for solutions

* Experience using computer languages such as Python and SQL to access and manipulate data

* Experience defining data architectures

* Knowledge of advanced data techniques from decision trees to neural networks and ability to use them with discretion

* Strong communication skills to help coordinate multiple initiatives

Please contact me at finn.blackwood@pentair.com

------
malz
Roadster | Frontend & DevOps Engineers | Palo Alto, San Francisco

Roadster is modernizing the painful process of buying a car. Our software
allows dealers to offer fully online shopping with a modern user experience,
transparent pricing and home delivery. We've raised $25 million, serve
hundreds of dealers, and are starting to grow outside the US and make direct
deals with carmakers such as Lexus.

We're hiring a frontend Rails/Vue.js engineer and a devops
Postgres/Elastic/Redis/AWS engineer to help us rapidly expand, build new
features, grow into new markets, and scale our technology. You should have a
CS degree or equivalent and 2+ years of work experience. Our team is small so
you'll be owning your projects right away. Our PA office is a converted body
shop with a rollup garage door.

Email me at mike@roadster.com for more details!

------
cek
Control4 | Senior Audio Electrical Engineer | Draper, UT | Full-Time | Onsite
|
[https://control4.applicantpro.com/jobs/893721.html](https://control4.applicantpro.com/jobs/893721.html)

The Control4 smart home solutions span many facets of everyday life, powered
by dozens of hardware and software products we design, manufacture, and sell
to be professionally installed. Our customers enjoy the convenience of
intelligent lighting across their homes with our smart dimmers, switches, and
centralized lighting products. Premium multi-room music is provided through
best-in-class digital media receivers, high-resolution power amplifiers, audio
matrix switches, and the Triad line of speakers (some of the best in-wall and
in-room speakers money can buy). We delight homeowners with simple to use home
theater and 4K multi-room video solutions. Customers love our hand-held remote
controls, mobile apps, and touch screens. Contro4’s Intercom Anywhere solution
enables families to stay connected both while at home and out-and-about with
native iOS and Android apps. Customers get the most comprehensive Alexa voice
control integration of any home automation platform. Our personalization
features enable customers to create lighting scenes, add streaming music
services, and customize automation through a unique approach we call WHEN >>
THEN.

Control4 is now available in approximately 100 countries leveraging a
professional distribution channel that includes over 5,700 custom integrators,
retailers, and distributors authorized to sell the full-line of Control4
products.

The Senior Audio Electrical Engineer will be responsible for developing next
generation Control4 Audio products as well as supporting existing product
lines. He/She will define requirements, detail specifications, develop audio
hardware with system level/holistic approach to optimize system efficiency,
performance, and cost, from input to output. The position requires teamwork
with existing audio team and designing to high performance standards.

------
austin_Tempo
Tempo Automation | Full-Stack Software Engineer | SF | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.tempoautomation.com](https://www.tempoautomation.com)

Tempo operates a factory in SF to produce printed circuit boards extremely
quickly - in doing so, we give our customers the physical equivalent of a fast
compiler, enabling them to turn their designs into real products significantly
faster than they could before. Our customers build rockets, drones, medical
devices, and much more - working at Tempo means you can accelerate all of
these industries at once. Providing a system to produce circuit boards quickly
and correctly means we're both a software shop and an advanced manufacturer.
Our software team is still pretty small (9 engineers) which means any new
hires will still have an outsize impact on the direction of our technology,
and on the company as a whole. We love hiring strong generalists [python
experience highly preferred] who take initiative and act as part-time PMs when
they're working on projects. Some projects you might work on:

    
    
      - Offering real-time, automated manufacturing feedback based on certain parameters of our customers' designs. Think linting for hardware.
    
      - Optimizing our factory processes with machine learning and scheduling algorithms.
    
      - Encoding the three-dimensional structure of each order's components (e.g. resistors, capacitors) for our assembly robots, in order to speed up assembly and ensure minimal manufacturing defects.
    
      - Optimizing our automated optical inspection machine to make it faster than any in the industry.
    

Tech Stack: Python | Django | React | Redux | PostgreSQL | AWS

We're also excited to have just moved into a MUCH larger factory and
headquarters (>4x the floor space) in SoMa.

If you're interested, please apply at
[https://www.tempoautomation.com/careers](https://www.tempoautomation.com/careers)
or send a note to austin [at] tempoautomation [dot] com.

------
mleva
MongoDB -- NYC, Palo Alto, CA OR Remote | Developer Education, Stitch Docs |
Full-Time | Base + RSU's

We're hiring a Developer Educator to work with our MongoDB Stitch team! Stitch
is an exciting new product, and the docs team is redefining how we empower
Stitch’s audience of developers. The Stitch Docs team is part of the broader
Docs and Education teams, and while we focus on the Stitch experience, we
often work cross-functionally with the rest of the Docs team.

We're looking for candidates that have experience developing and shipping web
applications and have an interest in teaching others how to create awesome
things with MongoDB Stitch!

Any interest? Please reach out to me to discuss at Matt.Leva@MongoDB.com, or
apply directly at [https://grnh.se/9375ebff1](https://grnh.se/9375ebff1).

------
darango6278
Gemini | NYC or PDC (US only) | Full-Time
|[https://gemini.com/careers/](https://gemini.com/careers/)

Gemini Trust Company, LLC (Gemini) is a licensed digital asset exchange and
custodian. We built the Gemini platform so customers can buy, sell, and store
digital assets (e.g., Bitcoin, Ethereum, and Zcash) in a regulated, secure,
and compliant manner.

Digital assets and blockchain technology have the power to transform the world
for good. This truth, along with our core values, form the bedrock of our
company and culture. At Gemini, no job is too small and no project too big as
we endeavor to build the future of money. We are a mission-driven, team-based,
inclusive, and determined community of thought leaders who invest in each
other and the long game. Join us in our mission!

------
cshenoy
UrbanStems | Director of Engineering | Washington, DC | Full time | Onsite

Do you love JavaScript? We JS at UrbanStems. We're looking for a Director of
Engineering to come lead our small but nimble developer team. We are creating
the best customer experience in the floral industry, which starts with
unparalleled technology. Our dev team is fast-paced, data-driven, &
innovative. We work closely with our creative, product, operations, customer
happiness, and marketing teams to bring our technical ideas to life.

What You'll Do \- Collaborate closely with the CEO and other team leads to
create dev team priorities \- Set the technical vision and roadmap for the
company \- Rollout infrastructure incorporating CI/CD \- Lead development of a
stable backend/API that puts the customer experience above all else \- Lead a
team of developers with up to date and relevant knowledge \- Work on various
front end applications - libraries/frameworks don't matter. \- Help optimize
processes for operations/logistics \- Have extensive say in not only technical
but also business decisions \- We're a startup - when it comes down to it,
you’re able to roll up your sleeves and contribute wherever needed

About You \- Demonstrable projects and results from 7+ years of relevant
experience \- Experience managing a team of developers \- Experience with
Agile processes (Scrum, Kanban, etc) \- Full Stack Experience. If your front-
end skills are lacking, your backend knowledge is stellar. \- Experience
designing and interacting with RESTful APIs \- Database (SQL) familiarity
specifically with PostgreSQL and Redis \- Advanced Linux knowledge \- Worked
with a VCS like Git or Mercurial \- Knowledge of a variety of languages is
desired and encouraged: JS, Python, Ruby, Go, Elixir, and others \- Self
starter within a team structure \- Strong communications skills around how
they’re doing, thought process, and general ideas - we prefer over-
communication

To apply, send your resume and short blurb about a favorite project you've
worked on to chetan@urbanstems.com.

------
kristenboxboat
BoxBoat Technologies | Kubernetes, Jenkins, Docker, IaaS Expert | DC | REMOTE,
FULL-TIME, VISA | [https://boxboat.com](https://boxboat.com) |
careers@boxboat.com

BoxBoat helps global companies develop, integrate, and deploy applications
faster with emerging technologies, most notably Kubernetes.

Solutions Architect and DevOps Engineer positions open Candidates bring deep
technical expertise with a self-starter passion to enable successful adoption
of containers and distributed technologies in customer environments. They are
problem solvers at heart, coders and scripters for work and play, and above
all understand the impact containerization, infrastructure, and automation can
bring to a DevOps workflow.

401k, Healthcare benefits, Industry-experts staff, and ability to implement
cutting edge technologies and frameworks.

------
jondauch
Mark43 | Various engineering roles | New York, NY / Toronto / Charlotte |
ONSITE [https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Fight crime with code

We build software that literally helps save lives. Our clients are police
departments, firefighters and EMTs.

Be a part of an awesome team in a fast-growing startup (featured on multiple
“next startups to break out” lists). Learn more here:
[https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Back-end: Java ElasticSearch Kafka

Front-end: React Redux JavaScript

Hiring:

[Sr] Engineering Manager (New York OR Washington DC) [Sr] Front End Engineer
(Charlotte and New York) [Sr] Back End Engineer (Toronto) [Jr] Quality
Assurance Associate (Charlotte) [Intern] Software Engineer Summer '19 (New
York and Toronto)

------
RedBalloonSec
Red Balloon Security | New York, NY | Full time and Interns | Onsite | Visa
welcome | Undergraduate, Masters, PhD | Rolling start dates/application
deadline | redballoonsecurity.com

About Us: Red Balloon Security is a venture backed startup cyber security
company headquartered in New York City. Our mission is to provide embedded
device manufacturers with strong host-based firmware security. We believe all
embedded devices require strong protections against malware and intrusions,
and seek to provide these protections to our customers.

Our key markets include enterprise equipment, automotive, aviation, unified
communications, SCADA, Internet-of-Things, network infrastructure and more.
There is a vast universe of vulnerable embedded devices deployed around the
world that need security.

We have created a means to inject our Symbiote host-based security technology
onto any device, regardless of CPU type, regardless of functionality,
regardless of operating system and without changing the performance and
functionality of the device. We do not require access to customer source code,
nor do we require manufacturers to change their product design to accommodate
our security solution.

Red Balloon Security offers a full benefits package, 401k, a generous vacation
policy, and paid health and dental plans. The company is located in Midtown
West in New York City. We are an Equal Opportunity Employer of minorities,
women, protected veterans, and individuals with disabilities.

Open Positions:

Security Researcher / Security Software Engineer Python Engineer Business
Intelligence Analyst Infrastructure Support Engineer

Security Intern Business Intelligence Intern

More detailed job descriptions:
[https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/](https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/)
(hint: be Neo. See the code). To apply, email jobs@redballoonsecurity.com.
Make sure to include what job you are looking for in the subject line!

------
fbrockherde
P3 dualspace | Data Scientist | Berlin | Full-Time | Onsite

P3 dualspace is a machine learning consulting company and helps customers from
the automotive, telecommunications, aviation, and energy industry with complex
data science problems, such as visual quality assurance in automotive
production lines and compliance checks via natural language processing for
aircraft maintenance documents.

We are looking for data scientists (m/f) that help us build high impact
solutions based on cutting-edge machine learning technology. The company is
founded by TU Berlin machine learning group alumni and is a place to further
grow your data science skill and stay up to date with current technologies.

More details can be found here:
[https://www.dualspace.ai/careers/](https://www.dualspace.ai/careers/)

------
i_s
Xledger | Colorado Springs, CO | ONSITE | Permanent | Sr. Software Engineer
(100-130k salary) Xledger is a finance, project, and business information
system that gives customers tighter control of their businesses.

We are expanding our team in Colorado Springs, and are looking for Sr.
Software Engineers to help us create best-in-class functionality for our
customers.

You:

\- Have experience building and deploying production web applications

\- Have stuck around to see the impact of your decisions

\- Pick things up quickly

\- Have high standards, and can focus and get things done

\- Know and enjoy Clojure

We:

\- Prefer having a lightweight process with few meetings

\- Strive towards solutions that are simple, yet leveraged and performant

Our hiring process consists of phone interviews and sample work (~2 hr)
submissions (and/or open-source work review).

Contact techjob@xledger.com with resume, and if available, links to some of
your work (e.g., Github profile). Note: No remote position or visa sponsorship
available.

------
silverthorn
Angaza | San Francisco | ONSITE | [https://www.angaza.com/contact-
page/#careers](https://www.angaza.com/contact-page/#careers)

Angaza enables financing of solar energy systems and other life-changing
products in off-grid regions across Africa and Asia, reaching more than a
million people who now have electricity in their homes for the first time:

\- [https://blog.angaza.com/illuminate-
angaza-511cd41ce130](https://blog.angaza.com/illuminate-angaza-511cd41ce130)

The technology you build will help reach millions more. We are hiring multiple
engineering roles in both San Francisco and Nairobi:

\- [https://www.angaza.com/contact-
page/#careers](https://www.angaza.com/contact-page/#careers)

------
jolocomSSI
Jolocom | Berlin, Germany | Software Engineer | onsite | jolocom.io

Jolocom’s vision is to empower every individual, organization, smart agent,
and entity capable of identity with their own self-owned identity to freely
communicate and share information with each other.

We build an open source protocol for people, organizations, and smart agents
to autonomously create and interact with digital, self-sovereign identities.

Jolocom is based in Berlin. Ideally you live here or are open to move to this
fascinating gravity point of decentralized technologies. We are looking for
candidates with unique perspectives and diverse backgrounds.

We are looking for an outstanding Software Engineer to support our dev team in
shaping the next generation of decentralized identity.

For more information go to [https://jolocom.io](https://jolocom.io)

------
rezendi
HappyFunCorp | onsite in NYC | iOS, React, Node, Scala

We're looking for multiple iOS developers, as well as multiple React
developers (JSP familiarity a bonus), and server-side developers comfortable
with Node / Scala / Java / Oracle / Mongo / Kubernetes / microservices, for
on-site work in NYC. (This is a bit unusual for us; most of our work is
remote, and it'd be great to use this as an opportunity to establish a
relationship for remote work in the future.)

About us: we do web, app, and (some) blockchain development for a panoply of
clients ranging from Fortune 500 to brand-new startups. Right now the
distribution is roughly 50-50. We prefer people with a reasonable amount of
experience under their belt, especially for onsite work. And we pay well. You
can reach us at jobs@happyfuncorp.com.

------
dwolfand
United Income | FinTech Startup | Full Stack Engineer - Python (and
Javascript) background | Onsite in Washington, DC | Full Time

We’re hiring! United Income is a fintech startup looking to add engineering
talent to our team. Email us at engineering@unitedincome.com if this describes
you.

• Do you care about delivering quality product to your users?

• Is providing maintainable, tested code to your fellow engineers (and future
self) important to you?

• Do you have a deep understanding of Javascript and/or Python? Are you
interested in the movement to a serverless infrastructure?

• When you encounter a problem that isn't neatly packaged and fully defined,
are you passionate about digging into it and refining a solution?

If you can answer yes to these questions, you'll find working here exciting
and engaging.

At United Income, we value collaboration. We encourage one another to build
phenomenal things, and individually we’re all passionate about doing our best
work. You'll be responsible for solving some hard problems in consumer
finance. As you tackle these problems head on, you'll work with others across
the company to make sure you have all the information you need.

Some of our engineering roles involve cool mathematical modeling. If you can
engineer and you also have fun thinking about math, we have some opportunities
for you that can be difficult to find in standard engineering jobs. We are
committed to equal opportunity and diverse hiring. Even more important than
hiring is supporting our diverse team, and we are dedicated to equitable pay
and transparency.

As you know, this industry moves FAST. If you have 10 years of Node.js
experience...well we think you’re lying ;) We don't expect you to be familiar
with our entire tech stack (buzzwords: Javascript/Python/React/AWS/CI/CD/Git).
What’s important is your willingness and ability to learn. We want to see your
curiosity and passion for what’s out there.

------
villson
The Commerce Bank of Washington | Tech Ops Analysts | Seattle | Onsite

Since 1988, The Commerce Bank of Washington has enriched local businesses with
highly personalized banking from local, experienced bankers dedicated to long-
term relationships.

The Tech Ops team involved in all areas of of the business. We support and
develop the technologies that help our clients succeed.

We have two positions open, please apply via our site:

[https://careers.thecommercebank.com/job/TCBAGLOBAL37/Technol...](https://careers.thecommercebank.com/job/TCBAGLOBAL37/Technology-
Operations-Analyst-Seattle)

[https://careers.thecommercebank.com/job/TCBAGLOBAL35/IT-
Oper...](https://careers.thecommercebank.com/job/TCBAGLOBAL35/IT-Operations-
Analyst-Seattle)

------
cha1
Luster | Brooklyn, NY | Software Engineer | ONSITE, FULL-TIME | 100K - 140K |
[https://luster.cc](https://luster.cc)

At Luster, art meets tech. We are inventors. Builders. Makers. Hackers.
Breakers. We specialize in high-tech, high-design, deeply social, experiential
marketing solutions. Bootstrapped in 2011, we are profitable and growing. Our
tech team is tiny, you will be wearing many different hats play a big role in
the future of our business.

Technologies we use: Python, Django, Celery, Redis, Go, PostgreSQL, AWS

Requirements: 3+ years full-stack development experience. Good communication
skills. Background in Computer Science or equivalent. Authorized to work in
the US.

Apply here: [ [https://luster.cc/careers/](https://luster.cc/careers/) ]

------
unify_id
UnifyID | Redwood City, CA | Full-time | Onsite | Competitive |
[https://unify.id/](https://unify.id/) UnifyID is building a revolutionary
identity platform based on implicit authentication. Our solution allows people
to identify themselves in a unique way that is extremely difficult to forge or
crack. Best of all, we are doing it in a way that respects user privacy.

Latest Announcements -
[https://unify.id/press.html](https://unify.id/press.html)

\- SXSW Security & Privacy 2017 Winner \- RSA Innovation Sandbox Unanimous
2017 Winner \- TechCrunch Disrupt SF Battlefield 2016 Runner-Up \- Stanford
StartX S15

Roles:

\- Full Stack Engineer: [https://unify.id/full-stack-
application.html](https://unify.id/full-stack-application.html)

\- Machine Learner: [https://unify.id/machine-learner-
application.html](https://unify.id/machine-learner-application.html)

\- iOS Lead Engineer: [https://unify.id/iOS-
application.html](https://unify.id/iOS-application.html)

\- Android Lead Engineer: [https://unify.id/android-
application.html](https://unify.id/android-application.html)

\- Lead DevOps Engineer: [https://unify.id/careers/devops-
engineer/](https://unify.id/careers/devops-engineer/)

\- Head of Product: [https://unify.id/careers/head-of-product-
management/](https://unify.id/careers/head-of-product-management/)

Excellent team, comprehensive benefits, great light-filled office, visa
sponsorship, exciting growth, and meaningful impact at this early-stage VC
funded startup. Email: jobs@unify.id

------
loeber
Coalition | Backend Engineer, Product Manager, Product Designer | San
Francisco, CA | Onsite, Full-Time

Coalition is working to solve cyber risk. We are a small, well-funded team of
security experts, insurance professionals, and intelligence community veterans
building a better cyber insurance product. Coalition is automating risk
assessment to make purchasing insurance easy, and using our knowledge to
educate clients and mitigate risk where possible.

We are looking to expand our 26-person team, especially on engineering and
product. Our roles come with significant amounts of responsibility and
autonomy. Our front-end is in React, our back-end is in Python 3.6, and our
infrastructure is hosted on AWS. We are also always open to new technologies;
we believe in using the best tool for the job.

Email jobs@thecoalition.com for more information.

------
chrisdbanks
ProWritingAid | Head of NLP | Full-time | Remote

ProWritingAid is a profitable, fully remote company with > 100% YoY growth.
We're creating an online personal writing coach. Our users vary from
professional writers to international students, and our software helps anyone
who wants to write better—so pretty much everyone who uses a computer. Look at
our wall of love [https://lnkd.in/eeNZmmN](https://lnkd.in/eeNZmmN) to see how
much our users appreciate the product. As a company, our core values emphasise
diversity, creativity, and flexibility. We are looking for a Head of
NLP/Research Scientist to become one of the cornerstones of our team.

Full details: [https://goo.gl/BVDCc7](https://goo.gl/BVDCc7)

------
danielsaul
Risk Ledger | London,UK | Frontend & Backend Engineers | Full-time Onsite

Hey all,

Risk Ledger is a young startup based in London, sitting on the intersection of
cybersecurity and risk management. We're helping both clients and suppliers to
identify, measure and mitigate security risks in the supply chain, ultimately
reducing their exposure to breaches.

We've recently closed a funding round backed by several VCs, have our first
clients lined up and are actively seeking our first engineering hires.
Particularly anyone up for the challenge of working with us to grow and shape
an awesome product and company from scratch.

Tech-wise, the current stack is Vue.js, Go and Postgres - with plenty of scope
and freedom to learn and play with new tools, whether you fancy dabbling in
design or DevOps.

If any of this sounds interesting, drop me a line at dan@riskledger.com

------
coltnz
SMX | Auckland | C/C++ Developer | Onsite |
[http://smxemail.com](http://smxemail.com)

We are looking for a Developer experienced with C/C++ to help create and
maintain our suite of email products. If you are looking to solve complex
problems with simple and efficient code that you will take responsibility for
all the way through to production, we want to speak to you confidentially.
This is a great role on a high profile, cloud platform.

SMX is New Zealand's leading cloud-based email hosting and security provider.
A growing blue chip list of enterprise and government customers around the
world trust their email security to SMX. We provide a fully-hosted,
enterprise-grade email gateway with mail filtering, content control, data loss
prevention and archiving.

Colin Taylor (CTO)

------
phkeller
Homegate | Zurich, Switzerland | Onsite | Fulltime

We're migrating away from OnPremise into AWS, using microservices, using AWS
lambda and Typescript. Just got a new CEO, and a lot of new high profile
hires, lots of fresh energy on board.

Many fullstack/frontend positions are open:

\- Fullstack:
[https://homegate.teamtailor.com/jobs/68859](https://homegate.teamtailor.com/jobs/68859)

\- Senior Fullstack:
[https://homegate.teamtailor.com/jobs/110014](https://homegate.teamtailor.com/jobs/110014)

\- Frontend:
[https://homegate.teamtailor.com/jobs/128544](https://homegate.teamtailor.com/jobs/128544)

To apply just write to me: philipp.keller@homegate.ch. First 1-2 interview
rounds are remote.

------
h1insights
H1 | Data Scientist | Onsite | New York | Full Time | $110-$150k + equity |
[https://h1insights.com/](https://h1insights.com/)

Our team is building a suite of machine learning tools to help solve problems
in the life science space. This includes the classification of researchers and
physicians to their scholarly research, simulating how effective drug
compounds will be, and much more.

We're growing fast in a field that is also growing fast, so we're looking for
people who want to grow fast too. We think an environment that is supportive,
collaborative, and sophisticated is the key to making this happen.

Our data scientists do these kinds of things:

Deploy machine learning techniques against a set of collected and cleaned
data. We’ve separated the data engineering and data science roles at H1
because we want our data scientists to spend their time analyzing data, not
cleaning it.

Work within a Spark/Scala/Python environment from notebooks through mature
pipelines. Our data scientists are able to implement algorithms in code that
runs at scale.

Tune and tweak common algorithms for the right result. Our data scientists are
able to tell us how the shape of the data influences the performance of the
algorithm, and what the trade-offs are between using one algorithm over
another.

Find an academic paper which explains a new machine learning concept, and
implement it. This involves not only coding the application, but testing
against real-world data and potentially making improvements.

All candidates must have a very thorough understanding of linear algebra and
statistics. This means understanding various fundamental matrix decompositions
and their effects, various statistical distributions and their applications.

If creating foundational infrastructure in data science using the latest tools
and techniques sounds appealing, we'd love to start a conversation. Email me:
josh.geisler(at)h1insights.com

------
Sephr
OFTN Inc. | Android & Electron Developers | Go & JavaScript (ES8) Developers |
Part Time and Full Time | Remote | Hourly

We are building an application for Android and Windows that allows users to
send audio with low-latency over a network. We need developers to make use of
an API developed in C++ to create a user experience that customers will love.
Applicants should have experience with either Android development, TypeScript
and Electron, or C++ (and audio programming).

We are also building a peer-to-peer CDN & caching platform for browsers.
Applicants for this position should be deeply versed in web technologies and
comfortable with Go, TypeScript, and ES8.

Since we are a remote operation, we are flexible with hours and will primarily
coordinate tasks over collaborative chat.

Please send a resume and links to past work to jobs@oftn.org

------
LDraper
Teradata | Software Engineer | El Segundo, CA | Full-time, Onsite |

Teradata’s Product Development Group, the technology research and development
(R&D) organization within Teradata Corporation, has been turning innovative
decision support technology into business results for over 30 years. Our R&D
team of analytic architects, database developers and engineers work to
understand and advance emerging technologies to invent the next wave of
cutting-edge analytic data solutions.

Use this link to learn more about the job and apply if you are interested:
[https://careers.teradata.com/index.gp?method=cappportal.show...](https://careers.teradata.com/index.gp?method=cappportal.showJob&layoutid=2092&inp1541=&inp1375=202352&opportunityid=202352)

------
stavrospap
TileDB, Inc. | Senior Software Engineer | Cambridge, MA or REMOTE (US) |
tiledb.io

Come join TileDB, Inc. in developing the future of big data storage. For
emerging and growing fields such as genomics, earth science, imaging, and
financial analysis, the volume of data is increasing at an astounding rate,
and TileDB is meeting the challenge head on. Data in these areas is well
represented as multidimensional dense or sparse arrays, and the open-source
TileDB data management software is a novel, cutting edge solution for array
storage.

The company closed a $1M seed in May 2017 led by Intel Capital and Nexus
Venture Partners, and is raising a new round of funding in the upcoming weeks.

Our team combines software engineering expertise with domain knowledge to
develop the open-source TileDB array data management software, and we are
looking for talented and motivated engineers for the following positions:

\- Full Stack Web Developer: Production experience with Kubernetes, Payment
gateways, and React or Vue.js for frontend work

\- Spark Software Engineer: Deep experience with Spark, Scala, Java, native
JVM extensions / JNI, Maven packaging and the SBT build system

\- Bioinformatics Software Engineer: Strong C++ skills, experience with R or
Python, FastQ, VCF, BAM formats, bcftools, htslib, GATK, Hail

TileDB has been featured on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15547749](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15547749).

TileDB GitHub organization: [https://github.com/TileDB-
Inc](https://github.com/TileDB-Inc)

Our headquarters are located in Cambridge, MA. To cope efficiently with the
different time zones and hiring processes, priority will be given to
candidates that are located in the US, and are US citizens or permanent
residents.

Apply at [https://tiledb.workable.com](https://tiledb.workable.com)

~~~
zaptheimpaler
Hi, would you be open to remote candidates in Canada? I have experience with
Spark & Scala/Java but want to stay in Canada for now.

~~~
stavrospap
Hi there. Unfortunately, we are currently considering only US residents, but
please check back in the future as we grow our team.

------
gargarplex
AirSwap | Mobile Application Developer | NYC (New York City > Brooklyn > East
Williamsburg) | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://airswap.io/](https://airswap.io/) | Relocation

We're hiring a mobile developer to build our mobile Android + iOS wallets, for
easy storage and trading of ERC20 tokens. Super duper competitive compensation
+ relocation if you're not already in NYC. The deal is that it's FTE onsite,
but you can pretty much spend as much time as you want WFH if you're actively
coding.

    
    
      ******************
      * Where to apply *
      ******************
    

[https://codeforcash.typeform.com/to/xfWBkW](https://codeforcash.typeform.com/to/xfWBkW)

------
bfmark
Blackfynn | Multiple Positions | Philadelphia | Full-time, ONSITE |
[http://blackfynn.com](http://blackfynn.com)

We're a life sciences software startup building a data platform which
integrates neuroscientific and clinical data to enable therapeutics for
neurological disease. We're a driven, curious group wielding data science and
building software that meaningfully impacts humans. Our mission is bold, our
team is experienced, and our product is ambitious. We're looking for engineers
and data scientists to help us bring it to life.

Languages: Scala, Python, Rust, Javascript

Positions: Engineering Manager, Data Scientist, Product Designer

Apply here!
[http://www.blackfynn.com/careers/](http://www.blackfynn.com/careers/)

------
KenshoJobs
Kensho Technologies | Data Scientists/Engineers across the stack | Full-
time/Onsite | (Cambridge/Boston)/NYC/DC

Kensho is a leading analytics and machine learning company serving the
financial, healthcare, and national security sectors.

We are backed by investors as diverse as Google, Goldman Sachs, and In-Q-Tel
(the venture arm of the CIA). We recruit world-class engineers, data
scientists, designers, scientists and researchers, many of whom have PhDs in
scientific disciplines. We have a spectrum of opportunities in Harvard Square,
New York City, and Washington, D.C. for individuals with the right scientific
and computing skills. To see all open positions
visit:[https://www.kensho.com/careers](https://www.kensho.com/careers)

------
csharpminor
Twilio.org | Technical Evangelist | San Francisco, CA | Full Time |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/twilio/jobs/1169547](https://boards.greenhouse.io/twilio/jobs/1169547)

Twilio is looking for a new Technical Evangelist for our growing Twilio.org
Team. We’re looking for the right person to inspire and empower developers to
build Twilio powered communication solutions for do good. You’ll lead the
Twilio.org Impact Corps, connecting a passionate community of volunteer
developers with nonprofits seeking technical guidance and coding support. You
will create and promote technical content, resources, and events to help
developers throughout the social impact sector unlock the power of Twilio to
advance their mission.

------
golmansax
BoostMySchool | Startup Head of Sales | New York City, NYC | Full-time, onsite

BoostMySchool ([https://boostmyschool.com](https://boostmyschool.com)) is a
B2B SaaS company changing how K-12 public and private schools receive
donations. Our business is at a unique intersection of a billion dollar market
and the ability to make an important impact on the education space.

Our revenue has more than tripled over the past school year, and we are
looking for a Head of Sales that can take what we’ve learned from our early
growth and build a repeatable and scalable sales process.

See [https://boostmyschool.com/careers](https://boostmyschool.com/careers) for
more information (responsibilities, compensation, team) and how to apply.

------
ndaugherty18
Alice, Inc | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco | ONSITE |
[https://helloalioce.com](https://helloalioce.com)

We are looking for someone with experience in Ruby on Rails and React. We also
use MySQL, Redis, RabbitMQ as well.

Alice uses machine learning to make smart recommendations to small business
owners on the resources they need to grow, based on a user's location,
industry, stage of growth, demographic and more. Alice is free to all, and
prioritizes access for women, people of color, veterans and other
underrepresented business owners.

Full Job Description: [https://angel.co/alice-inc/jobs/398225-senior-software-
engin...](https://angel.co/alice-inc/jobs/398225-senior-software-engineer)

------
penfro
Nexant | Madison, WI | Senior Salesforce Developer | Full-time | Onsite

We are currently seeking a Senior Salesforce Developer for Nexant’s Software
team at our office in Madison, WI. This position will work on a wide range of
software products that fundamentally changes how utilities manage business
processes and customer initiatives for energy efficiency, renewable energy,
demand response, and water conservation. We are looking for candidates who
want to work on things that make an impact on the world and are passionate
about product craftsmanship.

Apply at [https://app.trinethire.com/companies/4739-nexant-
inc/jobs/11...](https://app.trinethire.com/companies/4739-nexant-
inc/jobs/11338-senior-salesforce-developer)

------
cxmcc
Lime (Previously Limebike) | Software Engineer / Fullstack / Mobile / Security
Engineer / Data Scientist / Data Engineer / Data Analyst / DevOps Engineer /
SRE | FULL-TIME/INTERNS/VISA | SAN FRANCISCO, CA | REDWOOD CITY, CA | ONSITE
About Us [https://www.li.me](https://www.li.me)

Lime is a technology company that focuses on last-mile transportation.

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, Kubernetes, AWS, Java, Golang, React.js, MySQL,
Snowflake. [https://stackshare.io/lime/lime](https://stackshare.io/lime/lime)

To see a full list of positions, go to:
[https://jobs.lever.co/limebike](https://jobs.lever.co/limebike)

------
8iterations
Lucid Align | SF or Remote | C# Xamarin | Full-Time or Part-Time |
[https://lucidalign.com](https://lucidalign.com)

Lucid is a scientific desktop tool for genomic sequencing data. It's part of a
larger toolset used for sequence alignment, variant calling, and annotation.
Pretty much inspired by Sublime Text, for sequence alignment maps (sam files).

Looking for someone to fix some bugs and refactor where necessary. If you have
fun working on this, the larger toolset is in C++ and uses Caffe2, so you can
try your hand at that once this work is completed.

If you are nearby and want to meet up, or faraway and want to chat just hop
into the discord channel.

[https://discord.gg/KcggEhk](https://discord.gg/KcggEhk)

Make Scientific Software Great Again!

------
slvrspoon
Abine - the online privacy company | REMOTE or BOSTON, MA | PART Time or Full
Time | Web application and Full Stack Developers |
[https://www.abine.com/](https://www.abine.com/)

We are a small company focused on making better online privacy easy. There's
been a bit on privacy in the news lately :)

We make two products. Blur is a password manager with support for creating
alias email addresses, phone numbers, and credit card numbers. DeleteMe is a
service for removing private information from data broker sites.

We're looking for strong web application and full-stack developers who are
interested in making a difference in the fight for privacy. We are profitable,
have been doing this for years, and have millions of users.

Please contact us at jobs at getabine dotcom.

------
kiril-me
Lookify.co | Software Engineer | Onsite (Riga, Latvia) and Remote | Full-time,
part-time

Lookify allows getting the answer from unstructured data. The platform
automatically extracts information from the web and constructs the knowledge
base allowing to use natural language to ask a question and get the answer
using visualization and decrease time spent on manual data processing.

We're are on the early stage. Small team, a lot of responsibilities,
interesting/innovated product.

We're looking for people who like the startup environment. Our product is
about data, machine learning, and visualization.

\- Javascript, React, d3

\- Natural Language Processing, Information Retrieval, any ML framework or
language

\- Java, Neo4j as the knowledge base, Google Cloud

If you find an interesting keyword in this list, please drop an email with
your story/CV: kiril at lookify co

------
a13n
Canny | Full-Stack Engineer | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://canny.io](https://canny.io)

Canny helps SaaS companies keep track of feature requests to build better
products.

* Early-stage startup, 3 person team, launched a year and a half ago

* Over 250 customers, including industry-leading companies like Flexport, Bench, and Compass

* 100% remote, founders are digital nomads (currently hacking out of Toronto)

* Bootstrapped and profitable, we are our own bosses

We're hiring a full-stack engineer to help us build Canny. You'll be working
alongside founders to make Canny more valuable to its customers and grow
faster.

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Redux, Node, Mongo, AWS

[https://jobs.canny.io/engineering/full-stack-
engineer](https://jobs.canny.io/engineering/full-stack-engineer)

~~~
skmexyz
Hey! I live in Toronto and I'd love to meetup and discuss Canny if you are
free / available.

(I'm not currently looking for a job but I would like to discuss about your
journey and get some insights as I'm looking into bootstrapping my startup. I
followed Canny since it was posted on Product Hunt).

~~~
a13n
Sure, let's co-work! Can you shoot us an email?

------
xmattus
Alley | REMOTE (US and Canada) | Full-Time

We're hiring software engineers at all seniority levels. We're a full-service
digital agency that focuses on the news media, non-profit, and higher
education sectors. We work primarily with WordPress, React, Node, and
associated tools and technologies (webpack, PostCSS, Redux, et al).

Our team is entirely located in the US and Canada, but we work remotely. Team
members can work from home or take advantage of a coworking space stipend at
their option.

To apply, visit
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/alleyinteractivecom/...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/alleyinteractivecom/view/P_AAAAAADAAADPZsoxa_ftqB)

Questions? info@alley.co

Principals only please; no recruiters or outsourcing firms.

------
guptabot
GreyOrange | Senior Software Engineers | Machine Vision, Robotic Arm
Manipulation | Boston and India | www.greyorange.com

GreyOrange is a multinational technology company that designs, manufactures
and deploys advanced robotics systems for supply chain automation in
distribution and fulfillment centers.

We combine expertise in industrial hardware and enterprise software to deliver
AI-powered robotics solutions across industries and geographies to increase
efficiency multi-fold.

We just opened up a R&D Lab in Boston, closed our Series - C and announced
deployments in the United States.

You can read more about us at: [https://www.therobotreport.com/greyorange-
warehouse-robots-u...](https://www.therobotreport.com/greyorange-warehouse-
robots-us/)

Write to me at harshal.g@greyorange.sg

------
steejk
TrustFlight | Front End, Full Stack, UI/UX Engineers | Onsite Leamington Spa,
UK

TrustFlight is building the next-generation of Aviation record keeping systems
and tools for Airlines, Pilots and Maintenance Organisations. Through applying
Blockchain, in-aircraft hardware and advanced Machine Learning techniques, we
are at the forefront of transforming a heavily manual and paper-based
industry.

We are looking for developers to join our engineering team and lead the
development of our platform and client applications. It's an exciting time to
join as we're scaling and growing the platform to meet the needs of our
customers.

More information can be found at
[https://trustflight.io](https://trustflight.io) or send us a message at
jobs@trustflight.io

------
ewa
Intercom | Dublin, Ireland or London, UK Full Time | ONSITE | SaaS |
[https://www.intercom.com/careers/](https://www.intercom.com/careers/)

\- SENIOR SOFTWARE ENGINEER
[https://grnh.se/df1addcd1](https://grnh.se/df1addcd1)

\- SYSTEMS ENGINEER (DEVOPS)
[https://grnh.se/8bfba8f41](https://grnh.se/8bfba8f41)

\- SENIOR RUBY ON RAILS ENGINEER
[https://grnh.se/f41039ce1](https://grnh.se/f41039ce1)

Intercom ships fast and we're looking for a key Ruby on Rails productivity
enabler for all Engineering teams. We're also hiring engineers to work on our
product teams, building the core features of Intercom. You could be working on
message delivery rules and composer, our app framework or our database models
and user storage, to name a few.

ABOUT US: We're a $1.3+ billion company, nearly 600 people and over 25k+
customers including Microsoft, Spotify, Stripe, Airbnb, Hootsuite, Yahoo, and
over 500M monthly conversations sent on our platform reaching over a billion
people worldwide.

BENEFITS: Relocation, work permit, competitive salary, meaningful equity, free
food, health insurance, life assurance, open vacation policy, public transport
and gym covered.

Hiring process consists of tech test, phone interview and an onsite interview
with technical and culture sessions.

TECH: The core Intercom product is a Ruby on Rails application with an
Ember.js frontend. We use MySQL, MongoDB and Amazon’s DynamoDB for most of our
storage. Our web messenger is built on React. We have API and integration
clients for Ruby / Rails, Java, PHP, Node, Go, and .NET. We like to buy the
best tools and services where available but will build our own when we need
to—we use an in-house continuous deployment service and built our own
lightweight project management tooling.

Get in touch at ewa@intercom.com

------
GETSTACKHN
STACK | Software Engineer | Toronto, Canada | Onsite |
[https://www.getstack.ca/](https://www.getstack.ca/) We’re expanding our team,
looking for some talented developers to deliver the ultimate personal finance
platform. At STACK, we’re at the forefront of new technology, using the latest
industry innovations to build a better way to bank. In a world full of giant
consumer banks, STACK is a like having your own personal valet. STACK is a
modern alternative to a traditional bank account. It lets you spend, save and
share your money, fee-free and straight from your smartphone.

We're hiring for many roles including:

\- Android/iOS engineer

\- Ethereum/Blockchain engineer

\- Data scientist/engineer

\- NodeJS engineer

\- Devops engineer

Please email thomas@getstack.ca if you’re interested in learning more.

------
transcriptic
Transcriptic (YC W15) | Backend, Full-stack engineers, Designers | Menlo Park,
CA | [https://transcriptic.com](https://transcriptic.com) | FULL TIME; ONSITE

Transcriptic is turning biology into an information science by creating a
fully automated cloud wet lab. Biologists anywhere can submit and run
experiments over the internet on-demand and without investing up-front in a
lab facility.

The Transcriptic Common Lab Environment (TCLE) takes Autoprotocol
([http://autoprotocol.org/](http://autoprotocol.org/)), a high-level JSON
description of a biological protocol, and executes it on our custom-built
robotic workcells. The protocols we handle routinely involve solving
constraint programming models with thousands of variables and constraints in
order to find a plan that fulfills the scientist's biological intent.

Scientists manage their experiments through our web application or via our
API. We provide a single platform that controls scientific devices from many
vendors in a unified way, and an interface to control our automated labs.

Backend engineer:
[https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1092746](https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1092746)

Full-stack engineer:
[https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1236117](https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1236117)

UX Designer:
[https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1333745](https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1333745)

Tech stack includes: Linux, Scala, RabbitMQ, Rails, Typescript, React,
Ansible, Postgres

Benefits include: full medical/dental/vision insurance; catered lunch and
dinner, and a fully stocked kitchen; flexible vacation policy; 401(k) with
matching; gym and commuter reimbursement; and education reimbursement up to
$3,000/year.

------
jobsatjane
Jane | Santa Cruz, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.iheartjane.com](https://www.iheartjane.com)

Jane Technologies, Inc. has developed the cannabis industry's first real-time
marketplace, where consumers can discover and order cannabis online. We
believe in the cannabis industry's ability to bring well-being, health, and
love into this world, and it is our mission to bring confidence to the
cannabis shopping experience.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/jane](https://www.keyvalues.com/jane)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Developer: mailto:abe@iheartjane.com

Tech Stack: Backend: Ruby on Rails Frontend: ReactJS

------
miiiiiike
Edition (edition(dot)io) | Full-Time/Contract | Remote/NYC | $25-$50/hour |
Equity, if you'd like to join long-term

Stealth, bootstrapped, close to launch.

We're looking for two people to help get us to launch a little faster:

1\. A front-end developer with design experience (HTML + CSS, Bootstrap 4) to
help us polish the design for the public-facing parts of the site

I’ve worked with front-end designer-developers in the past and it’s always
been great. The vast majority of the design work for the project has been done
by a visual designer and implemented by a front-end developer. Having a single
designer-developer instead of both a designer and developer for the final
design pass (polish, consistency, and fine tuning) would really speed things
along. Design friendly team.

Email: Mike at jobs+design(at)edition(dot)io if you're interested.

2\. Angular 6 and/or React developer to help us finish our dashboard.
Experience with Draft.js and working with Django would be great, but not
requirements.

Email: Mike at jobs+angular(at)edition(dot)io if you're interested.

Who we’re looking for someone who’s:

* Reliable.

* A strong finisher. That last 10% is always a steep climb. (Who’s hyped for progressive image loading?)

Who am I:

* Hi, I’m Mike. (Python/Django developer for 11 years)

* Angular + TypeScript for fun in my spare time. Made a massively multiplayer adaptation of the board game Codenames recently:

\- Link: [http://codewords.io](http://codewords.io) \- Angular NYC Talk:
[https://youtu.be/alOaRITwB80?t=49m9s](https://youtu.be/alOaRITwB80?t=49m9s)
\- Slides: [https://s3.amazonaws.com/mike-
dev/Codewords.io+(Angular+NYC+...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/mike-
dev/Codewords.io+\(Angular+NYC+June%2C+2018\).pdf)

------
rpavuluri
Upsolve ([https://upsolve.org](https://upsolve.org)) | New York City |
Founding Software Engineer (React/Node/Postgres) | Full-Time and Volunteers
(We're a Nonprofit!)

Upsolve is an award-winning nonprofit technology startup that rehabilitates
the victims of our broken financial system. We do this through the first
software platform that automates Chapter 7 bankruptcy.

At Upsolve, you’ll help more people in one month than most nonprofits help in
several years. We’re supported by the top funders in our space. This includes
the Chan Zuckerberg Initiative, ex-Google CEO Eric Schmidt, the Robin Hood
Foundation, and the U.S. Government.

I'm the CEO/Co-Founder and would love to hear from you. Drop me a line at
rohan@upsolve.org.

------
dbuxton
Arachnys | KYC / AML automation | Frontend, Backend, QA | London, Kyiv
(Onsite)

Arachnys builds systems to allow the biggest banks in the world to onboard and
monitor their customers. It's the biggest risk area for financial institutions
outside of credit, and nobody has cracked it yet.

We are cranking up our engineering and product teams to win the market. Our
stack is mostly Python3 with MyPy and React on the frontend using GraphQL. ES,
Hadoop and various goodies on the backend.

As well as engineers, if you're a tech leader who has grown a team from 20 to
50+, we should talk.

[https://www.arachnys.com/about/careers](https://www.arachnys.com/about/careers)
(or email founders@arachnys.com if the listed roles don't look quite right)

------
tencoinsorg
Tencoins | Python Developer / Junior Backend Developer / Android Application
Developer | Malta | Full-Time | ONSITE |

Tencoins is an IT company developing platforms and software in the area of
FinTech and Blockchain technologies. Currently, we are looking for developer
to join our R&D team in Malta and work on a peer-to-peer exchange platform.

We have openings for Python Backend Developer, Junior Backend Developer and
Android Application Developer.

We offer a competitive salary, relocation package, health insurance and visa
support. Our office is located on the seaside with a beautiful view.

You can find more information and apply at
[https://www.tencoins.org/careers](https://www.tencoins.org/careers) or by
sending an email at career@tencoins.org

------
jmjoseph
MIT Quest for Intelligence | Full-Stack Engineer | Cambridge, MA | Onsite |
Full-time | [https://quest.mit.edu/](https://quest.mit.edu/)

The Bridge, as part of the MIT Quest for Intelligence, is hiring the first AI
engineers to help build the next generation AI and machine learning platform
for campus. The goal of this project is to develop the necessary software
services and infrastructure that allow AI to accelerate research and
education.

More info:
[https://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_mit/externa...](https://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_mit/external/jobDetails/jobDetail.html?jobPostId=13729&localeCode=en-
us)

------
charlieAutomata
Automata | London, UK | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://automata.tech/](https://automata.tech/)

Automata’s mission is to democratise robotics. We create the tools that
empower people to automate physical work they should no longer have to do.
We’re building Eva; an elegant, simple, affordable robot arm built for
professionals. It improves productivity on a production line, in a lab or in a
classroom.

Looking to grow our team with Marketing, Sales, Graphic Design, Robotics,
Hardware and Software roles open.

Please apply via
[https://automata.tech/careers.html](https://automata.tech/careers.html) or
get in touch if you can't find the right role but know you'd be a great fit
anyway!

------
rickharrison
Meadow (YC W15) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://getmeadow.com/dispensary-software](https://getmeadow.com/dispensary-
software)

Meadow builds the best software for the cannabis industry. Our modern Point of
Sale helps power hundreds of dispensaries from large retailers to small mom-
and-pop delivery services.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/meadow](https://www.keyvalues.com/meadow)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Full-Stack Engineer:
[https://getmeadow.com/jobs](https://getmeadow.com/jobs)

Tech Stack: Node.js React PostgreSQL Swift Redis

------
CameronBanga
CustomCrimp, a Continental AG Company | Valparaiso, IN | Full-time | Sr.
Systems Software Engineer | [https://www.continental-
corporation.com/en](https://www.continental-corporation.com/en)

We are searching for software engineer to join dynamic team to design and
develop industry leading cloud connectivity platform and the next generation,
intelligent, could-based controller. You will join the team build CrimpIQ and
CrimpCloud.

Continental’s CrimpIQ™ controller is the next generation, intelligent, cloud-
based controller for industrial equipment. CrimpCloud® is an industry leading
cloud connectivity platform. These technologies work together to provide
software updates, full device backup and track historical data wirelessly.

Qualifications:

• BS or MS in Computer Science or related field, or equivalent experience •
3-5 years’ experience building quality software using modern programming
languages • A history of releasing successful products/applications on the App
Store, Google Play Store or via the web • Strong communication and
documentation skills Job Responsibilities • Work on all parts of this product
-
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cbw716NsIVQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cbw716NsIVQ)
• Develop, test, deploy, and continually improve CrimpIQ and CrimpCloud •
Manage project priorities and deliverables, ensure on time delivery • Provide
technical support for Continental software products including direct
interactions and follow up with customers

Technologies We Use:

Android / Ruby on Rails / AWS / Python / iOS (Obj-C, moving to Swift) /
Postgres

What's Next:

Apply at the following link: [http://www.continental-
jobs.com/index.php?ac=jobad&id=829368](http://www.continental-
jobs.com/index.php?ac=jobad&id=829368) Any questions, happy to answer in this
thread or at Cameron.Banga@customcrimp.com, or @cameronbanga on Twitter.

------
karmelapple
Third Iron | Remote | Full-Time | Software Development Engineer in Test (SDET)

We're a small remote team responsible for BrowZine, the world's most popular
academic journal reading and engagement service. Used by hundreds of
universities, hospitals, government research labs, and companies around the
world, BrowZine has introduced new and better ways for researchers to stay up-
to-date in their field, helping the speed of science advance faster.

Help us fulfill this mission by helping ensure the software we ship is free of
defects and performs beautifully.

As SDET at Third Iron, you'll be a QA team of one, testing our web apps in
addition to native Android and iOS apps, plus a handful of back-end tools
including some command-line tools.

Sound interesting? Please contact us at careers@thirdiron.com

------
darkr
Depop | Platform, Scala, Python, iOS, Android, QA | London, Manchester UK |
ONSITE, REMOTE, FULL-TIME |
[https://www.depop.com/about/jobs](https://www.depop.com/about/jobs)

Welcome to Depop. We are the social marketplace where over 10M people come to
buy, sell and discover unique items. Our mission is to make our platform the
place for the most vibrant communities in the world.

With offices in London and Manchester, and spaces in LA and New York, we have
a team of more than 100 people dedicated to enhancing and developing the Depop
experience for our global communities. And we’re just getting started.

We’re currently helping build one of the most dynamic and well-funded start-
ups in the London tech scene. Sound like your thing?

------
pycal
N-Dimension | Richmond Hill (Toronto Metro Area) | Full Time | Onsite

We're building a managed cybersecurity / intrusion detection product focused
on serving the critical energy infrastructure market. We help utilities with
and without IT teams identify, manage, and remediate threats, and we make it
EASY!

Our company has been around for around a decade, and we have found a
tremendous success in our latest product. We need help in engineering, and are
looking to add full-stack and front-end engineers.

Tech stack: Python, JavaScript, React, Django, Bash, Docker, more..

You can read more about the opportunities here:
[https://n-dimension.com/careers.html](https://n-dimension.com/careers.html)

Feel free to message me directly: cailen[dot]mcquattie[at]n-dimension.com

------
jaredhales
Bespoke Post | Web Engineer | NYC | Onsite or Remote (US) | Full-time

We're a subscription e-commerce company for men. We're a 7 year-old company
with 100k+ paying subscribers. It's a great place for a product-oriented
engineer: a small team where you'll have a big impact and can help define the
product/roadmap.

Our Stack: Ruby on Rails, AngularJS, PostgreSQL (more here:
[https://stackshare.io/bespoke-post/bespoke-
post](https://stackshare.io/bespoke-post/bespoke-post))

Find out more and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bespokepost/51c7cf58-01ab-49db-9408-90...](https://jobs.lever.co/bespokepost/51c7cf58-01ab-49db-9408-9023fd041a0f)

------
Adams472
Fetch | Full Stack Engineer | Atlanta | Onsite | Full-time

Fetch is a YC and VC-backed transportation startup that provides an automated,
self-service marketplace for renting trucks. We recently launched in several
new cities and are seeking to add another engineer to our team.

We're hiring a full-stack developer to help us launch new version of our web
app, a new native mobile app and integrations with our vehicle hardware. (+
helping us define a software development process.)

Some of the tools we use include:

Python AngularJS PostgreSQL C++ Bootstrap GIT

This is a great opportunity for someone that wants to be involved in an early-
stage company and also get experience with software and hardware.

Apply here: [https://fetchtruck.com/jobs/](https://fetchtruck.com/jobs/)

------
seregine
Outschool: Principal software engineer onsite in San Francisco.

We're a marketplace of awesome video-chat classes for curious kids worldwide.
[https://outschool.com](https://outschool.com)

We're looking for an experienced, product-oriented generalist to design and
implement key features for students, teachers, and parents. Our stack is
mostly modern JavaScript: React, GraphQL, Node, Postgres. More details here:
[https://outschool.workable.com/jobs/668815](https://outschool.workable.com/jobs/668815)

We have a proven business that delights kids, parents, and teachers, and we
just reached an inflection point. Email me: mikhail (at our domain dot com) to
learn more.

------
jkohrman
HashiCorp, Remote (US, CA, UK, AU and more) | Full-Time |
[https://www.hashicorp.com](https://www.hashicorp.com)

We're the makers of Vault, Consul, Nomad, Terraform, Packer, Vagrant and more
- HashiCorp solves development, operations, and security challenges in
infrastructure so organizations can focus on business-critical tasks.

We are looking for Application Security and Ethical Hacking engineers to join
our growing Security Team and dig into our tools and lead our internal red
team engagements.

Full job post here: [https://bit.ly/2NZncQF](https://bit.ly/2NZncQF)

Apply at [https://www.hashicorp.com/jobs](https://www.hashicorp.com/jobs)

------
AppZen1
AppZen / Sr. Frontend Engineer / San Jose, CA/ Full-Time

Here are some fun facts about AppZen: • We have grown from 30 clients as the
end of 2017, to over 450 now • Grew 5x this year currently compared to all of
2017. • We have just secured another round of funding, • Fortune 50 clients

We are in search of our next great Sr. Frontend Engineer. You will develop
technology solutions that are scalable, relevant, and critical to our
company’s success. We believe in building the right product, we believe in
using best practices, we believe in everybody's input.

[https://jobs.lever.co/appzen/358f024c-62f8-4d1a-b6ec-4d03bda...](https://jobs.lever.co/appzen/358f024c-62f8-4d1a-b6ec-4d03bdad5e1a)

~~~
dang
Only one post per company, please.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18114857](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18114857)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18114847](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18114847)

This is in the rules at the top.

------
gourneau
Guardant Health | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE |
[http://guardanthealth.com](http://guardanthealth.com)

Guardant Health develops diagnostic technologies to improve cancer management.
We take blood samples from cancer patients and are able to detect the trace
amounts of cancer DNA using NGS. In the best cases we can identify treatment
options for patients. We have over 75 peer reviewed publications
[https://guardanthealth.com/publications/](https://guardanthealth.com/publications/)

My team is looking for folks who are awesome at any of the following.
Specifically, if you are an SRE who wants to wrangle Petabytes of data, let's
talk.

\- Python

\- DevOps

\- Bioinformatics

email me at jgourneau@guardanthealth.com for more info.

------
songchang
FLEXPORT | SF,CA | FTE, ONSITE, VISA XFER OK | 20+ Openings | #GHC2018
#shecodes #girlswhocode #womenintech #ally #LGBTQfriendly

Exciting times at Flexport! We're hiring product-focused full-stack engineers
who are language agnostic.

Our mission is to make global trade easy for everyone. We are revolutionizing
a trillion dollar industry that touches every country on the planet, which
means solving complex business challenges. We are looking for makers who love
learning, are passionate about collaborating, and desire to see the global
impact of the solutions they build.

==> We're scaling our eng team from 50 to 100 engineers this year

==> We have just surpassed FedEx on the largest trade lane in the world

==> We're on track to hit $500M in revenue, doubling from $247M last year

Tech Stack: Frontend - React, Relay, Flow, Jest, Enzyme; Mobile: React Native,
Apollo; Backend - Ruby on Rails, Postgres, GraphQL, Python, RSpec; CI -
GitHub, Buildkite; Infra - AWS, Python

Eng Culture - www.keyvalues.com/flexport

Software Eng = [https://grnh.se/ba91da6c1](https://grnh.se/ba91da6c1)

Senior/Staff Eng = [https://grnh.se/5d99d1f51](https://grnh.se/5d99d1f51)

Infra Eng = [https://grnh.se/dfa398c61](https://grnh.se/dfa398c61)

Eng Mgr, Infr = [https://grnh.se/fe81b75d1](https://grnh.se/fe81b75d1)

Eng Mgr = [https://grnh.se/e9b447601](https://grnh.se/e9b447601)

Eng Director, Platform =
[https://grnh.se/916ed0ce1](https://grnh.se/916ed0ce1)

YC Podcast Interview of Ryan Petersen:
[https://goo.gl/NFnM7P](https://goo.gl/NFnM7P)

------
raudabaugh
Thread Learning | Lead Front-End Developer | Columbus, OH or Brooklyn, NY |
Full Time | Onsite

Thread Learning ([https://threadlearning.com](https://threadlearning.com)), a
fast growing social impact startup, is looking for our first full-time front
end developer. Our company builds software that helps autism and special needs
caregivers. We’re using a modern front-end stack that includes React,
TypeScript, and GraphQL.

I’m one of the founders, and every day I am grateful to work with awesome
people on this awesome mission.

Please apply at
[https://angel.co/threadlearning/jobs](https://angel.co/threadlearning/jobs)
or email me at sam@threadlearning.com to learn more!

------
mooreds
Culture Foundry |
[https://www.culturefoundry.com](https://www.culturefoundry.com) | REMOTE |
Developers | Full time employees

We are recruiting for a number of developer roles at Culture Foundry. We are a
100% remote digital agency. We connect the world through beautiful technology.
We work in php, rails, javascript and golang. Profitable, small teams,
flexible. The role is remote, but you need to have significant time overlap
with US based teammates.

More details on specific roles here:
[https://www.culturefoundry.com/careers/](https://www.culturefoundry.com/careers/)

FYI, the start dates displayed are just best guesses, and can be shifted for
the right candidate.

~~~
Angy83
Hello. I just read through the site and wanting to apply. In the meantime, i
apply here too, cuz i dont know how this app works still, and in love with
that job. Thank you so much and hoping well!

Angelo Sorte

~~~
mooreds
Thanks Angelo. The best way to apply and start the conversation is to send an
email to the address on the linked page.

------
caherrerapa
Nimbl3 [https://nimbl3.com](https://nimbl3.com) \- ONSITE - Fulltime -
Relocation Support - Bangkok, Thailand |
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3)

We are a software development team focused on building web and mobile
applications for startups and innovative companies from all over the world. We
take a product development approach, creating custom software that people will
love to use and empowering our clients to do what they do best - better.

To learn more about how we work, check our handbook
([https://compass.nimbl3.com/](https://compass.nimbl3.com/)), Github
organization ([https://github.com/nimbl3](https://github.com/nimbl3)) and
Medium account ([https://medium.com/nimbl3](https://medium.com/nimbl3)). Want
to see what we have built? Check our Dribbble
([https://dribbble.com/nimbl3](https://dribbble.com/nimbl3)) and Behance
([https://www.behance.net/Nimbl3](https://www.behance.net/Nimbl3)) accounts.

We are hiring for the following positions:

\- Lead Android Developer:
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/8459614e](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/8459614e)

\- Lead Web Developer:
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/faef810e](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/faef810e)

\- Web and Mobile Product Manager:
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/2eef1fa0](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/2eef1fa0)

Looking for an engineering-focused environment where process matters, apply
via the links above!

------
pabloroman_
The Next Web | Tech Lead (Index.co) | Full-Time | ONSITE (Amsterdam, the
Netherlands)

TNW is an international tech media company. Our site keeps more than 10
million people updated on tech's most fascinating stories each month. We also
organize TNW Conference in Amsterdam, one of the most influential tech
conferences globally.

We are looking for a tech lead at Index.co to help us build our data product
Index.co, where we track and analyze the movements of over 200.000 tech
companies worldwide.

If you are backend dev or full stack engineer eager to work on a data hungry
product, check out our job offer and apply.

[https://thenextweb.homerun.co/tech-lead-indexco-
php/en](https://thenextweb.homerun.co/tech-lead-indexco-php/en)

------
dogan
GetPonyExpress.com | Senior Software Engineer (Node.js and Vue.js) |
Ankara/Istanbul, Turkey | ONSITE, SALARY + stock options

Pony Express is a marketing automation platform for SMBs, non-profits and
communities to reach their audience through the messaging channels.

Minimum Qualifications: \- Five years of software development experience \-
Strong knowledge of CS fundamentals

Preferred Qualifications: \- Experience with high-traffic web applications \-
Prior experience architecting and operating large scale systems/services

Our current stack: Node.js, Vue.js, Typescript, MongoDB, Redis, RabbitMQ,
Heroku/AWS

We're looking for an experienced engineer in Turkey willing to work in a
distributed, fast paced environment. Our team members are located in US and
Turkey.

Email me at dogan@ponyexpresshq.com, cheers!

------
chriscal
Octopart | New York City | Site Reliability Engineer | Full Time | Onsite

Octopart (YC W07) is a search engine for electronic parts. Think Kayak, but
facilitating the growth of the Internet of Things (IoT). Every month, 900,000+
electrical engineers and part buyers use Octopart to find parts, research
pricing and availability, find datasheets, and select components for new
designs.

You'll be part of an entrepreneurial and supportive company whose employees
genuinely enjoy working together to overcome interesting challenges.

We use: Linux, Python, Go, MySQL, Elasticsearch, Looker, Redshift, AWS.

Open Positions: Site Reliability Engineer (SRE)

Contact: jobs @ octopart.com

Full position details and info to apply:
[https://octopart.com/jobs](https://octopart.com/jobs)

~~~
caseguide
I didnt know octopart was a YC company. You guys have helped me a lot over the
years. You rock.

------
pldpld
Ona | Software Engineer | Nairobi, Kenya | Full Time | Onsite

We're looking for developers who want to build foundational data systems that
drive change. Our team has worked on projects that record the social
infrastructure of entire countries, tally the winners of national elections,
and reduce infant mortality. We build software that solves real problems and
you will too.

Global health stack

* Android, Java, Postgres

Data platform stack

* Python, Clojure, ClojureScript, PostGIS

Data warehouse stack

* NiFi, Kafka, Druid, Superset, React, Redux

Learn about our recent projects and what it's like to work at Ona,
[https://blog.ona.io/](https://blog.ona.io/)

Join us by applying here,
[https://ona.io/jobs/sw_eng.html](https://ona.io/jobs/sw_eng.html)

------
jettdescartes
Descartes Labs | HPC Engineer, Site Reliability Engineer, Platform Engineer|
Santa Fe, NM or San Francisco or New York City | Descarteslabs.com Data will
be the great enabler of new technologies, new products, and new businesses of
our generation. Descartes Labs is building a data-refinery on a cloud-based
supercomputer for the application of machine intelligence to massive satellite
imagery data sets. Requirements: Geospatial experience Large Data Platform
development, HPC Tech: Python - Kubernetes - Docker - Google Cloud Platform
(or AWS) - HPC (C, C++) Apply directly at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/descarteslabs.com](https://jobs.lever.co/descarteslabs.com)

------
oschwald
MaxMind | SaaS System Administrator | REMOTE (US and Canada) |
[https://www.maxmind.com/](https://www.maxmind.com/)

MaxMind is looking for a talented SaaS System Administrator/Network
Administrator to join us. We help protect thousands of companies worldwide
from fraud, screening over a billion online transactions each year, and we
provide IP intelligence data to thousands more. This work requires us to
tackle formidable challenges and we want you to help.

\- SaaS System Administrator:
[https://jobs.lever.co/maxmind/d2bf0400-7af0-4d5c-8947-e234ba...](https://jobs.lever.co/maxmind/d2bf0400-7af0-4d5c-8947-e234ba7653a0)

------
jeremy_jackson
Shift Lab | Developer, Front-end Developer, Scrum Master | ONSITE - New York,
NY or Lancaster, PA | [http://shiftlabny.com](http://shiftlabny.com)

Hello! We're Shift Lab.

Shift Lab is a close-knit team of well-rounded technologists, comfortable
working in a variety of major languages and frameworks.

Our company is headquartered in New York City's Flatiron District, with an
additional studio located in beautiful downtown Lancaster, PA. Our workspaces
are modern, bright, open, and welcoming. When we want to (which is often!), we
work remotely Mondays and Fridays.

We are currently seeking Developers (entry to senior levels) to join our New
York City or Lancaster, PA teams.

A qualified Developer at Shift Lab matches the following criteria:

\- Mid to senior career candidates \- You are a git master and a guru of pull
requests \- You understand Agile development processes \- You can gather,
plan, and articulate technical requirements by writing effective Jira stories
and accurately estimating your work \- You ain't scared of the front-end, and
can probably hold your own working in front-end technologies and frameworks \-
You have a mastery of one or more of the following: React and/or Node
(Javascript), Python, Ruby on Rails \- You can be trusted to test your work
and mentor teammates through peer code reviews (via PRs) \- You've got some
formal education in software development or comparable real world work
experience \- Maybe you know a thing or two about mobile development, Rust, 3D
modeling/animation, Unity, Arduino, Raspberry Pi, IoT, sensor networks or
other awesome technologies

How to Apply

If you meet the criteria above and are interested in working for a talented,
fun, flexible, founder-led company, hell-bent on producing top-of-industry
work, please drop us a line at careers@shiftlabny.com.

Please DO NOT reply to this posting if:

1\. You are a Recruiter 2\. You are NOT currently living a commutable distance
(3 days / week) from New York City or Lancaster, PA

------
simplycloud
Code.org | Seattle, WA or Remote (US only) | Full-time or Part-time |
[https://code.org](https://code.org)

Code.org is a successful tech nonprofit dedicated to expanding access to
computer science in schools and increasing participation by women and
underrepresented minorities. Our vision is that every student in every school
has the opportunity to learn computer science, just like biology, chemistry or
algebra. Over 30% of students across the US currently have accounts on
Code.org, and we are actively working to expand internationally. Code.org also
organizes the annual Hour of Code campaign which has engaged over 10% of all
students in the world. Come help us build and scale the future platforms that
will reach 1Bn students worldwide!

Open Roles:

* Software Engineer [https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/codeorg/view/P_AAAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/codeorg/view/P_AAAAAAEAAC0KLoq8LJiEPF)

* Software Engineer (DevOps) [https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/codeorg/view/P_AAAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/codeorg/view/P_AAAAAAEAAC0MxRzDAzI9qd)

* Senior Product Manager [https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/codeorg/view/P_AAAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/codeorg/view/P_AAAAAAEAAC0E0-5NL_SSE2)

To learn more about Code.org, read here:
[https://code.org/about](https://code.org/about)

All of our work is open source, learn more by viewing our project on GitHub
here: [https://github.com/code-dot-org/code-dot-org](https://github.com/code-
dot-org/code-dot-org)

We look forward to talking to you about opportunities across our team!

Anthony S. CTO, Code.org

------
valkyrieuk
Magic Works | Software Engineer | Android Platform Engineer | London | Onsite,
Visa | £50k - £75k | [https://magic.works/](https://magic.works/) At Magic
Works we believe that music is best shared – connecting, entertaining and
bringing people closer through a shared music experience. We've created ROXi,
a simple appliance that plugs into the TV, and brings unlimited music
streaming into the home. A set-top box with a Wii-style remote that includes a
microphone for voice commands. We are looking to expand our team with people
who are passionate about creating a world-class product experience and thrive
on challenge.

Our culture:

\- Ownership: We are a small team and everyone has to be a self-starter and
own their work

\- Collaboration: We feel that supporting others and welcoming input is key to
a high-performance environment and strengthening our architecture

\- Breadth: Everyone has their natural strengths, so you will be building and
improving code across our platform, it's a great place to learn and we need
people who relish that opportunity

\- Best practice: Practice and encourage quality engineering with test
coverage, modularisation, clean interfaces, and technical trade-offs

\- Pragmatism: Always striving for a balance between beautiful code,
maintainability, and time to market

React Native:

\- 4+ years experience in web technologies, experience with React Native (or
React), ES6, TypeScript

\- A keen eye for design, quality interaction and animation – we're competing
for our users' time on the TV, alongside games consoles

Android Engineer:

\- 3+ years experience with C++ and Java, high-level understanding of
operating systems and kernels (ideally Android)

\- Debugging, profiling Android apps, experience working with IoT and
bluetooth devices is a plus. Keen on learning new tech and taking ownership of
the platform

If this is of interest to you and would like to meet us, email us on
jobs@magic.works

------
jscalisi
GRAIL | DevOps, Software Engineer, Security Engineer, Quality Engineer,
Software Project Manager | Menlo Park, CA | Onsite |
[https://grail.com](https://grail.com)

GRAIL is a life sciences company whose mission is to detect cancer early when
it can be cured. GRAIL is using high-intensity sequencing, population-scale
clinical trials, and state of the art software engineering and data science to
develop blood tests for early-stage cancer detection.

DevOps: [https://goo.gl/WpEhgv](https://goo.gl/WpEhgv)

We have multiple openings across our engineering team:
[https://goo.gl/JZYo7b](https://goo.gl/JZYo7b)

~~~
hamtr
I'm pretty interested in the clinical side of things. Would you be open to
talking about that?

------
alicetech
ALICE Technologies | Menlo Park, CA | fulltime | senior front-end/full-stack |
onsite | visa | relocation

ALICE Technologies: ALICE leverages AI to revolutionize scheduling in the
$17+trillion global construction industry.

Currently, our stack mainly consists of the following: Front-end: TypeScript,
Angular/React, and Data visualization (including D3.js) Back-end: Scala (Play
framework, slick, akka), Postgresql, AWS, & 3D-Computer graphics (involves
C++)

Open engineer & technology positions:

SOFTWARE ENGINEER - FRONT-END - FULL TIME SOFTWARE ENGINEER - FULL-STACK -
FULL TIME

For more details, please see here:
[http://alicetechnologies.com/careers.html?src=hn](http://alicetechnologies.com/careers.html?src=hn)

~~~
davidzor123
I tried to send an email to careers@alicetechnologies.com but got an error
message on two different emails.

Address not found Your message wasn't delivered to
careers@alicetechnologies.com because the address couldn't be found, or is
unable to receive mail.

------
EmersonL
Closing Folders | Senior Developer, Team Lead | Toronto, Canada | Full-Time,
On-Site

Our platform helps lawyers manage the complexities of large scale corporate
transactions. We've built our app/service on EmberJS, Django, AWS, Hashicorp
Products, Keras, and many other technologies.

We're a small team that is having fun building out our product and company
culture together. We value creating things of quality, improving our craft,
and offer a great salary, 4-weeks of paid vacation, personal computers, and a
great work-life-balance.

Email me (email in profile) with any questions or head over to
[https://www.closingfolders.com/careers/](https://www.closingfolders.com/careers/).

Thanks! Emerson

------
jlvdh
Inuka | Lead Java Developer | Amsterdam | Full-time | REMOTE

Inuka is a small social enterprise with the mission to make mental health
support accessible especially in low and middle income countries. We have
created a platform on which we connect people in mental distress with life
coaches who are trained on a proven method.

The platform has a JAVA backend with microservices and front-end android only.

* Docker containers running on AWS

* Java, Spring, Spring Boot,

* AWS RDS, Openfire XMPP, Angular, Android, Open-LDAP, RabbitMQ

* AWS Code Commit, Jira, Gradle

Join us on our social mission to making mental health support accessible to
everyone.

[https://drive.google.com/open?id=11IOxkxup2PW2BCt-
A_oW3rHyvv...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=11IOxkxup2PW2BCt-
A_oW3rHyvv2zolPw)

------
JasonSage
AutoFi.com | Senior Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-
time

keith@autofi.com

AutoFi is a San Francisco-based startup working on making and getting auto
loans easier ([https://www.autofi.com/about-
us.html](https://www.autofi.com/about-us.html)).

We are opening engineering positions for 5 Senior SWEs who love Javascript and
can show it.
([https://jobs.lever.co/autofi/b153c921-2d00-4ef0-89b1-746df39...](https://jobs.lever.co/autofi/b153c921-2d00-4ef0-89b1-746df3993cd7))

Our stack: JavaScript, React, Node.js, MongoDB, Redis, Docker in an agile-
development environment.

Please feel free to email me directly with any question about what we are
building.

~~~
JasonSage
Updated link to application:
[https://jobs.lever.co/autofi/15272996-4185-4174-ad97-29e76a8...](https://jobs.lever.co/autofi/15272996-4185-4174-ad97-29e76a8d3df8)

------
wifigrt
Globalreachtech | Senior / Mid Level Software Engineers | London, UK | Full-
time | Onsite

Global Reach delivers high‐performance software, service and analytics for the
world’s leading service providers and their customers. Our software and
cloud‐based platform powers some of the world’s most complex Wi‐Fi services.
([https://www.globalreachtech.com/](https://www.globalreachtech.com/))

We are seeking a talented senior software engineer to join our London based
development team, assisting in the development of new features as well as
maintaining existing code.

We are looking for experience in Java, NoSQL, Microservices, Unix/Linux and
Scrum methodology.

Send CVs to jobs@globalreachtech.com

------
julietmatsai
SumUp | BERLIN, Germany | ONSITE, Full-time | VISA SPONSORSHIP |
[https://sumup.com/careers/](https://sumup.com/careers/)

We are the leading FintTech company in Europe with major offices in Berlin,
Sofia, and São Paulo comprising more than 1100+ people. We started out five
years ago and created a unique device to accept card payments anywhere. Beyond
our original hardware, mobile and web apps, we have gone on to develop a suite
of APIs and SDKs for integrating SumUp payments into other apps and services.
Today, hundreds of thousands of small businesses in 32 countries around the
world rely on SumUp to get paid. Join Us!

We're hiring for:

 __* Senior Data Engineer (Berlin, Germany): Python, Hadoop, Redshift,
Kubernetes
-[https://sumup.com/careers/positions/C5A075F321/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/C5A075F321/)

 __* Product Manager - Hardware (Berlin,
Germany):[https://sumup.com/careers/positions/881B51E1D2/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/881B51E1D2/)

 __* Embedded Software Engineer (Hardware, Berlin): C, Embedded Linux, BLE,
WIFI, SPI, I2C
-[https://sumup.com/careers/positions/F8171A79EF/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/F8171A79EF/)

 __* Android Developer (Cologne, Germany): Java & Kotlin -
[https://sumup.com/careers/positions/225E6BC798/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/225E6BC798/)

 __* Senior Backend Engineer (Sofia, Bulgaria) : Node.js, Ruby (also on the
Rails), Erlang / Elixir, Java / Scala, Golang -
[https://sumup.workable.com/j/0E3151A4DD](https://sumup.workable.com/j/0E3151A4DD)

You can apply via links or reach out to me directly at julia.matsai@sumup.com

------
saltybot
SteelSeries | Frontend, Backend and Firmware Engineers | Chicago | Full-Time |
Onsite | [https://steelseries.com](https://steelseries.com)

SteelSeries is a leading manufacturer of gaming peripherals and accessories,
including headsets, keyboards, mice, controllers, and mousepads.

We're looking for frontend engineers (HTML, CSS, JavaScript) and backend
engineers (Go, C/C++) to enhance our SteelSeries Engine software, a cross-
platform application to handle all your gaming settings.

We are also looking for firmware engineers to write the code that powers our
next generation of hardware peripherals.

If you're a passionate gamer and these positions sound interesting, please
email me at tom@steelseries.com.

------
derekatgrove
Grove (hellogrove.com) | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco | Full-time |
Onsite

Grove is a VC-funded company with a bold vision to democratize access to
personalized financial advice. We’re currently tackling this opportunity by
building products and services to make our team of financial advisors 10x as
efficient and to replace the archaic software that plagues this industry.

All our open roles are here:
[https://hellogrove.com/careers](https://hellogrove.com/careers)

We offer competitive salaries, generous equity, full benefits, 401(k), daily
lunches, and flexible work hours/PTO.

Please email me, Derek Shockey (Director of Engineering), if you’d like to
chat more: derek@hellogrove.com

------
lana0296
Dia&Co | New York City | Onsite | Remote OK (within US only) |
[https://www.dia.com](https://www.dia.com)

Dia&Co is the leading personalized styling service for women who wear sizes
14+. Our business meets a profound need, and we are on a mission to
democratize fashion — not only by providing easy access to quality clothing,
but also by building an inclusive community of women who use fashion to
celebrate their bodies.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/dia&co](https://www.keyvalues.com/dia&co)

Here are some of our open positions:

* Lead Software Engineer (Growth/SEO): [https://grnh.se/eekdkocj1](https://grnh.se/eekdkocj1)

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/eshew45o1](https://grnh.se/eshew45o1)

* Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/j3egdukt1](https://grnh.se/j3egdukt1)

* Software Engineer In Test: [https://grnh.se/6410c2f51](https://grnh.se/6410c2f51)

* Software Engineer, Data: [https://grnh.se/e526msjr1](https://grnh.se/e526msjr1)

* Statistical Analyst: [https://grnh.se/sirmilts1](https://grnh.se/sirmilts1)

* Machine Learning Engineer: [https://grnh.se/k2r8iyqt1](https://grnh.se/k2r8iyqt1)

* Product Manager - Analytics: [https://grnh.se/d10d03dd1](https://grnh.se/d10d03dd1)

Tech Stack: Engineering: Ruby on Rails, Postgresql, ElasticSearch Data: Python
+ Go, Docker, AWS services (e.g. Kinesis, Lambda, ECS, Fargate…)

------
njegus
Memrise | Software Engineers, Data Engineers | London UK | Full-Time, Onsite,
Visa sponsorship and relocation available |
[https://www.memrise.com](https://www.memrise.com) Memrise gives people
learning superpowers!

We've got:

* An impactful mission - Memrise helps users achieve confident, real-world language skills & connect with new cultures.

* Exciting technical challenges for you to work on. We build for scalability & high availability; use machine learning powering real-world, user facing features; have big data to process and feed into our adaptive learning algorithms; and smooth, refined user interfaces to build that our users will adore.

* Funding - we just closed our Series B at $15.5M!

* A large user base - we now have about 40M users!

* An awesome team - [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wORv8J1n0y8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wORv8J1n0y8)

We're looking for:

* Mid-level and Senior Backend Software Engineers. We use Python 3.6 / Django / MySQL / Redis / Celery running on Kubernetes / AWS.

* Senior Android Engineer. We're App of the Year 2017 on the Google Play Store.

* iOS Software Engineer. We use Obj-C/Swift & our app is regularly featured - [https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/memrise-learn-languages/id63...](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/memrise-learn-languages/id63...). .. and you might have spotted us at WWDC this year using CoreML - [https://twitter.com/memrise/status/1003731119639007232](https://twitter.com/memrise/status/1003731119639007232)

* Senior Data Engineer. We use Redshift, Segment, Looker, Airflow and Apache Spark, all on AWS.

Apply at [https://www.memrise.com/jobs/](https://www.memrise.com/jobs/)

------
avj_vs
Vector GB Limited | Software Engineers and Research Engineers | London, UK |
ONSITE

We are a global, continuously growing engineering company. For over a quarter
of a century, we have been at the forefront of electronic innovations within
the automotive industry and related sectors. Vector has over 2,000 employees
at 24 locations worldwide, supporting manufacturers and suppliers with a
professional platform of software and hardware tools, embedded software
components, and services for developing embedded systems.

The VectorCAST line of products provides innovative software testing solutions
for safety and mission critical embedded applications. Software development
organisations that need to solve complex quality problems use these products
to perform dynamic software analysis.

www.vectorcast.com

Our advanced code analysis team is looking to hire for roles under the title
of "software engineer" or "research engineer". The team applies fundamental
computer science theory to real-world software engineering problems. Following
the mantra of "work smarter, not harder", we try to empower VectorCAST to take
the human out of software testing. Recent technology used by the team includes
Boolean Satisfiability, fuzz testing and software security.

This role would a suit a Masters or PhD student with knowledge of software
engineering, compiler technology, static analysis and automated software
engineering. An essential skill will be in assimilating academic publications,
assessing their relevance and then putting forward the case for adoption
within the Vector toolchain.

A working knowledge of the following would be preferable:

    
    
        * C/C++
    
        * Python
    
        * UNIX shell scripting
    
        * Combinatorial problems
    
        * Parsers and abstract syntax trees
    

Knowledge of topics such as "EDG" or "libclang" would make you an ideal
candidate.

We are predominately looking to hire for positions in our London office (Zone
1).

Feel free to reach out to me directly if you have an interest: andrew.jones
[at] vector.com.

------
gre
GLG | Senior/Principle Software Engineer | Full-time REMOTE or ONSITE (Austin,
NY, Boston) |
[https://glg.it/careers/engineering/](https://glg.it/careers/engineering/)

GLG connects a network of over 600,000 experts with clients via phone
consultations. We are aggressively hiring Senior Engineers and higher with
very competitive compensation and have teams working on Search/Matching,
Machine Learning recommendations, Council Member Management, Backend Ops, and
more. The interview is a one hour show and tell of a software project you
wrote followed by a one hour lunch.

Some technologies we use:

* SQL Server

* Node/JS

* Angular, React

* Python (Machine Learning)

* Elastic Search

Please email me resumes/questions: dcoleman@glgroup.com

------
extragood
Onfleet | Support Engineering Manager | San Francisco, CA | Full time | Onsite

Onfleet powers last-mile delivery logistics for hundreds of companies, across
60+ countries, reaching millions of people every month.

Several of our customers have posted in this very thread. Business is good.

We're looking for a technical individual - someone who is very familiar with
both databases and programming - and has a few years of technical support
experience to expand and transform our support operations.

If this is you, please get in touch with us here:
[https://angel.co/onfleet/jobs/131122-support-engineering-
man...](https://angel.co/onfleet/jobs/131122-support-engineering-manager)

------
sbrightidea
Brightidea | Sr. Full Stack Web Developer | SF or NYC

> Collaborate with Product teams to implement robust, high performance, data-
> driven web applications > Architect web applications from the ground up,
> with a focus on extensibility and scalability

Our current tech stack -PHP, Yii, Apache -MySQL and Elastic Search -CSS
Modules and Sass -React, Marionette.js, Backbone -Git

Brightidea’s Engineering team is a diverse group of humble people that love to
work together and are constantly trying new things. The team fosters learning
and experimenting in an open, collaborative environment. We continuously
deliver and believe in the right tool for the job. The workload is a healthy
balance of product and engineering driven projects

------
a_wenger
Stocard | Android/iOS/Backend/Payment Engineer | Mannheim, Germany | ONSITE,
Full-time | [https://stocardapp.com](https://stocardapp.com)

Stocard is an ambitious and fast-growing startup. Backed by some of the top
investors in Europe, the US and Australia, we have built a user base of more
than 25 million people across the globe. The key to our success is our team.
We simply love to get things done and are hungry to push boundaries. We are
strong self-starters and accelerate working hands-on. What keeps us going is
to create a unique, rewarding and holistic shopping experience for our users.
We tackle the challenges ahead of us, love solving complex problems and are
never afraid to learn from mistakes. As a team we bring innovative ideas to
life through open communication and a friendly atmosphere. We set ourselves a
high goal: become the leading mobile wallet in the world!

You can find open positions here: [https://stocardapp.com/en/us/jobs#open-
positions](https://stocardapp.com/en/us/jobs#open-positions)

Notable:

\- Senior Android Developer
[https://stocardapp.com/en/us/jobs/6e4021c9-fa98-4d53-83ad-3d...](https://stocardapp.com/en/us/jobs/6e4021c9-fa98-4d53-83ad-3dcd2b84fbe8)

\- Senior iOS Developer:
[https://stocardapp.com/en/us/jobs/a90fba73-c152-435f-9876-a0...](https://stocardapp.com/en/us/jobs/a90fba73-c152-435f-9876-a0ba07c63b22)

\- Payment Software Engineer:
[https://stocardapp.com/en/us/jobs/5bf179c4-8a56-4900-bd22-2b...](https://stocardapp.com/en/us/jobs/5bf179c4-8a56-4900-bd22-2bbec0cdde01)

\- Backend Engineer:
[https://stocardapp.com/en/us/jobs/8c67b278-3d49-4c37-a996-d5...](https://stocardapp.com/en/us/jobs/8c67b278-3d49-4c37-a996-d557cb3aa14a)

------
usful
Lane | Integration Developer (NodeJS + Postgres), Server Dev (NodeJS +
Postgres), Front End Web Dev (React), Mobile Dev (React Native), Customer
Success | Full Time Onsite Toronto

Lane is a Tenant Experience platform to modernize office buildings providing a
connected community with a layer of technology. We are in the Techstars
Toronto program right now, and just closed out first $1M seed round.

\- Ground floor at a fast growing startup \- Really awesome team so far! \-
Venture backed! \- Work on the latest tech stacks \- Have a huge impact on our
team and product as we scale out!

[https://www.joinlane.com/careers](https://www.joinlane.com/careers) or
careers@joinlane.com

------
andjd
Stationhead | Senior Software Engineer — Mobile (iOS) or Full Stack | ONSITE
in Brooklyn, NY | Full-time | Competitive salary based on experience.

Hi, I’m Andrew DeFranco, a full-stack engineer at Stationhead. We’re building
a music-focused social network fighting back against algorithmically generated
playlists and soulless corporate radio. We’re creating a democratized platform
people connect with their music, their favorite artists, and each other. Our
founder is an actual rockstar, we have artists and industry executives lauding
us as the future of music streaming, and at WWDC Apple featured us as one of
three companies doing great things in music.

We’ve just landed a major injection of capital, and we’re looking to hire a
seasoned developer to join our 8-person tech team and help us scale up from a
successful open beta to a mainstream product everybody's talking about.

As an ideal candidate, you have 5+ years of relevant experience, including
working at a fast-growing startup.

You have a passion for writing correct, clear, maintainable, and well-tested
code, and have experience and interest in mentoring junior developers.

You should also be an expert in:

* creating iOS applications in Swift

* diagnosing and fixing bugs and performance issues

* ingesting and working with REST APIs.

* testing using Quick.

If you are applying as a full-stack developer, you should also be expert in:

* using Laravel or a similar MVC web framework such as Spring, Ruby on Rails, Django, or Express.

* relational databases, including designing schema, writing queries, and diagnosing performance issues.

* Redis and ElasticSearch

* productionizing, orchestrating, and autoscaling server infrastructure on AWS.

Please reach out to me at andrew@stationhead.com if you're interested, using
the subject line: `Application for Senior Engineer at Stationhead`.

Be sure to include your favorite band in the body of the email, so we know
you're not a bot.

------
grejdi
BetterLesson | Software Engineer | Cambridge, MA (Greater Boston) | ONSITE |
[https://betterlesson.com](https://betterlesson.com)

Work with the latest tech, and enjoy an amazing team, with laser focus on a
great social mission. Our professional development platform and personalized
coaching has increased teacher retention and created an amazing space for
teachers to hone their craft.

We work in Python (Flask), React, Node, and some serverless services, with AWS
Lambda and Amazon API Gateway.

Come join us!
[https://betterlesson.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=35](https://betterlesson.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=35)

------
zdvickery
CloudPassage | San Francisco, CA | Remote, Full-Time |
[https://www.cloudpassage.com](https://www.cloudpassage.com)

CloudPassage is looking for an experienced infrastructure engineer to help
build an evolve the Halo cloud security platform as we move from Mesos to
Kubernetes.

\- DevOps Engineer (Intermediate/Senior):
[https://www.cloudpassage.com/company/careers/?p=job%2FojUt8f...](https://www.cloudpassage.com/company/careers/?p=job%2FojUt8f..).

Tech Stack: Rails, golang, Java, Mesos (DC/OS), AWS, elasticsearch, Postgres,
cassandra, kafka

Very remote-friendly!

Apply via the link above or email zvickery (at) cloudpassage (dot) com

------
jhalt
Elastic | Anywhere | Remote

Elastic is hiring remote engineers [1] for multiple teams including
Elasticsearch, Cloud, Kibana, Beats, APM, ML, Swiftype, InfoSec and DevRel. We
work on teams that are globally distributed, and our customers are everywhere
as well, by industry and location. Our company is growing fast, but we're
still maintaining an amazing culture [2] with great employees that are a joy
to work alongside.

Check us out:

1:
[https://www.elastic.co/about/careers](https://www.elastic.co/about/careers)

2: [https://www.elastic.co/about/our-source-
code](https://www.elastic.co/about/our-source-code)

~~~
namc
Hey

Any email we could send over the resumes?

------
mattbooy
Phantom | Python Developer, Front End Developer, Analyst | London, UK |
ONSITE, Full-Time | [https://phantom.land](https://phantom.land)

Phantom is a forward thinking digital creative agency based in Old Street,
London, United Kingdom. We are currently expanding the team and have vacancies
for mid/senior python engineers, mid/senior front end developers and a data
analyst/strategist.

No matter what the role, we love Phantoms to be involved in everything from
strategy to delivery, working collaboratively with the entire agency to find
unique solutions to some amazing briefs. To help facilitate this we have our
own bar in the office and the cupboards are always stocked with snacks and
treats. Most importantly we have an awesome development and creative team in
place and are looking for more like-minded people who will keep pushing the
agency forward.

A small sample of the technologies, languages and frameworks we use include
Angular, Three.js, Unity, GCP, ES6, Django and Flask. Some recent projects
we've worked on include a Cardboard VR Experience for Google
([https://phantom.land/work/petra/](https://phantom.land/work/petra/)), a
personalised playlist generator for London Grammar
([https://phantom.land/work/moodmix/](https://phantom.land/work/moodmix/)),
Market Finder
([https://marketfinder.thinkwithgoogle.com/](https://marketfinder.thinkwithgoogle.com/))
and an interactive piece for the TATE Modern featuring music by Sigur Rós
([https://phantom.land/work/states-of-
matter/](https://phantom.land/work/states-of-matter/)).

Please check out our site
([https://phantom.land/jobs](https://phantom.land/jobs)) for more info on the
current jobs available. Alternatively send matt@phntms.com an email directly
with your CV and any relevant information. Would love to see any recent or
personal projects in your email.

------
annalyze
Kloudless | [https://kloudless.com/](https://kloudless.com/)

Jobs: Solutions Engineer, Software Engineer, Sales Development Representative
Full-Time, Onsite | Berkeley, CA & Taipei, Taiwan

We're a Series A SaaS/dev tool company building a Unified API to simplify your
integration problems. With our one-to-many approach, you can easily connect
your application to 50+ software services using just our API.

We're growing rapidly and are hiring in our offices in both Berkeley, CA and
Taipei, TW - come join us!

All listings can be found here:
[https://kloudless.com/careers/](https://kloudless.com/careers/)

------
AdsEnv
ADS Environmental | Developers, Data Scientists | Remote | Contract or Full-
Time, www.adsenv.com

ADS is helping create a cleaner and safer environment by bringing exceptional
insight and intelligence to municipalities around the world through our
hardware and software products. We're very passionate about the products we
create because of the positive effects it has on millions of people around the
globe. We're part of the IDEX Corporation family, recently rated one of the
world's most trusted companies. We're seeking full-stack developers and data
scientists who can help us create compelling and award-winning software
applications as part of a high-performance software and data science team.

Tech Stack:

    
    
      Front End: Angular, TypeScript, Google Material Design, HighCharts
    
      Middle-Tier and Backend: .NET Core (C#) using WebAPIs, CosmosDB, SQL Server, Redis, Linux
    
      Data Science:  Python, NumPy/SciPy, Pandas, Jupyter Notebooks, Scikit-Learn, Keras, TensorFlow GPU, Deep Learning (CNN, RNN).  Anomaly Detection.  Time Series Analysis.
    

Interview Process: We've hired from HackerNews successfully before. Phone call
first, remote coding session, then if all goes well, we'll bring you on-site
for interviews and to meet the team.

Positions We Need:

    
    
       -Front-end Developer:  Someone who is strong in Angular/TypeScript and can potentially lead a front-end team
    
       -Back-end Developer: Excellent at .NET Core and API development.  SQL.  Azure.  Writing highly optimized code for large data sets.  Preferably with a C.S. background.  Bonus points if you can also do Angular.  More bonus points if you have experience with Azure IoT Suite.
    
       -Senior Python Engineer:  Keras, TensorFlow, Linux, APIs, Flask.  Anomaly Detection and Time Series classification.  Deep Learning experience.  Creativity and problem solving required.  Cloud experienced and ready to jump on projects that can directly impact our bottom line.
    

Interested?:

Email ADSDeveloperJobs .a.t. idexcorp.com or check us out at
idexcorp.com/careers. Sorry, no sponsorship available. Every submission
reviewed by a human.

------
thomasgubler
Auterion | Zurich, Switzerland | multiple software, system and testing roles |
Full-time

[https://auterion.com/open-positions/](https://auterion.com/open-positions/)

About Auterion: We are leaders in a movement that is bigger than ourselves. We
enable new business by creating better technology the open source way, and by
connecting the community of developers, contributors, and companies.

In 2008 our founder created PX4 and Pixhawk, the most widely adopted
permissive open source projects in the drone industry.

Today, we are the largest contributor to PX4 and the software platform powers
consumer, commercial, and industrial drones of every type, from multicopters
to VTOLs.

------
tehwalrus
Pico Technology | C#/C++ Software Engineer, Software Test Engineer | ONSITE |
St Neots, Cambridgeshire, UK | £30k - £50k |
[http://jobs.picotech.com](http://jobs.picotech.com)

Established in 1991 Pico soon became a leader in the field of PC Oscilloscopes
and data loggers. Based out of our head office in St Neots, UK, our software
development teams work in an agile environment creating innovative software
using C#, solving problems such as visualising large data sets.

Due to continuous growth plans Pico Technology are looking to recruit C#
Software Engineers with proven C# development skills who are passionate about
the code they develop. Additional skills in the following areas would be of
interest:

C++, JIRA, Microsoft Visual Studio, DVCS, MVVM, WPF, Cocoa and / or Gtk#,
Intel IPP / OpenCV, Azure / AWS

Equal to the technical skills our developers possess, we also value excellent
organisational, communication and interpersonal skills.

Our Software Engineers benefit from a working environment that encourages them
to produce excellent code with a customisable workstation, multiple monitors
and an open plan office. Development Engineers can use Wednesday afternoons to
work on inspirational projects either as part of a team of individually.

Away from the desk our Development Engineers can be found competing in our
annual pool tournament, playing arcade games in the kitchen, gathered round
the table football or simply enjoying our picnic benches in the garden. The
flexible working hours suit many different lifestyles, with core hours from 10
till 3, Monday to Friday as well as an annual profit related bonus. A full
list of the benefits can be found on our careers website.

If this sounds like the environment you would thrive in and are interested to
find out more apply now for immediate consideration. Please mention Hacker
News in the "where did you hear about us" box!

Check out our latest recruitment video, @tehwalrus features!
[https://youtu.be/CKJWzBJuZ5E](https://youtu.be/CKJWzBJuZ5E)

------
jcrittenden
Churchill Navigation | Sr Web Engineer | ONSITE in Boulder, CO | $90k - $130K
+ equity

Churchill Navigation builds best-in-class augmented reality solutions for
airborne video systems. We are profitable, customer focused, and have an
excellent team of talented software, mechanical, and electrical engineers.

We're looking for a senior web engineer for Earthscape, our web video
management system -
[https://public.earthscape.com/](https://public.earthscape.com/)

Stack: Python/Flask, Postreg/PostGIS, React/Reflux, AWS

Email us at jobs@churchillnavigation.com

[https://churchillnavigation.com/](https://churchillnavigation.com/)

------
ceava
Samasource | VP/Snr Director of Engineering | San Francisco (remote
considered)| [https://www.samasource.org](https://www.samasource.org) |
Samasource is a successful social enterprise offering training data services
to the leaders in artificial intelligence and machine learning. Our vision is
to connect people living in poverty around the world to digital work.

Apply: [https://samasource.applytojob.com/apply/KyLeaL4xBF/Tech-
Inno...](https://samasource.applytojob.com/apply/KyLeaL4xBF/Tech-Innovation-
Engineering-Team-Leader-Senior-Director-Vice-President)

------
mynock
BetterUp | Software Engineer (Full-Stack or Front-End) | Remote | Full-time |
[https://www.betterup.co/](https://www.betterup.co/)

BetterUp is a coaching platform that brings personalized professional coaching
to employees at all levels. We help managers lead better, teams perform
better, and employees thrive personally and inspire professionally. Our
mission is to help people everywhere pursue their lives with greater clarity,
purpose, and passion, so our product was developed by a team of leading
behavioral scientists, researchers, and technologists. We're already
transforming the way companies approach talent development at high-performing
organizations like LinkedIn, Salesforce, Capital One, Deloitte, and Logitech
among many others.

We’re looking for people who can:

\- Act as an owner - It’s not done until it’s in production. Adept at moving
projects forward and able to unblock projects regardless of role on the
project.

\- Do less, deliver more - Familiar with the terms YAGNI and yak shaving?
Focus your efforts on high impact initiatives that really move the needle.

\- Impress yourself - We hold ourselves to a quality above and beyond
something that “just gets it done”. Each line of code is an opportunity to
blend craftsmanship with playfulness.

\- Collaborate without ego - Willing to take on roles small or large in order
to further the mission at hand.

\- Stay on your edge - Continuously learning and applying emerging
technologies. Pushing yourself and your team to new heights.

Our stack is primarily Ruby on Rails, Ember.js, Gitflow, AWS, and Docker and
we prioritize keeping our dependencies up to date while we work in an
iterative, collaborative CI/CD process. We provide amazing benefits (unlimited
vacation, volunteer days), but if you ask the team they’ll tell you that the
greatest benefit we offer employees is an incredibly meaningful mission and
transformative work.

View all roles and apply here:
[https://www.betterup.co/jobs/](https://www.betterup.co/jobs/)

------
fowkswe
Leslie Hindman Auctioneers | Chicago, IL | Onsite |
[https://www.lesliehindman.com/](https://www.lesliehindman.com/) LHA is an 8
office (and growing) auction house based in Chicago. We are completely
rewriting our entire auction / inventory platform from scratch and are looking
for full stack and front end developers to help. There is lots of greenfield
stuff that needs to be done and lots of opportunity to really improve the way
the business operates.

Come work with me in our super cool office in Chicago's West Loop above a
warehouse full of awesome art and antiquities.

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails (RoR), Vue.js, PostgreSQL, AWS

------
tmaly
Interactive Brokers | Compliance Programmer | Greenwich, CT or New York, NY |
ONSITE | Full Time |
[https://www.interactivebrokers.com/](https://www.interactivebrokers.com/)

We are looking for junior and mid-level developers who have an interest in the
fintech industry. We have great mentorship and training available in this
team.

If your smart and you enjoy solving problems, please apply today at the
following url:

[https://careers-
interactivebrokers.icims.com/jobs/1777/compl...](https://careers-
interactivebrokers.icims.com/jobs/1777/compliance-technology-programmer/job)

------
parsabg
AYLIEN | Backend Engineering | Full Time | Onsite | Dublin, Ireland

At AYLIEN we routinely aggregate, analyze and index large volumes of textual
content from various channels such as RSS feeds, social media and databases.
We are looking for experienced backend engineers to help us evolve and bring
our aggregation and search capabilities to the next level, in terms of scale,
functionality and speed.

You can find out more about the role and apply here:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/ayliencom/view/P_AAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/ayliencom/view/P_AAAAAAFAABSDMEndFtvXQ1)

------
andrewxhill
Textile

Remote | Summer interns | crypto / go / react native

Remote | Full-time | crypto / mobile

[https://textile.io](https://textile.io)

We build decentralized mobile apps (e.g.
[https://textile.photos](https://textile.photos)) and tooling (e.g.
[https://github.com/textileio/textile-
go](https://github.com/textileio/textile-go)). Our aim is to bring fully
decentralized mobile apps onto the otherwise centralized mobile platforms. We
are censorship resistant, open source, and implement end to end encryption.

Stack: go, react native, java, objc, ipfs. soon matrix, blockstack

andrew@textile.io

------
wittedhaddock
Community Phone | Boston | Full-Time | Onsite | Marketing Manager, Sales
Manager, Support Manager

Community Phone is lovable cell phone company offering a single point of human
contact and nationwide coverage in the U.S.

We are a small, 2 person team based in Allston. Our ARPU is $60 per month, and
our number of users is growing at 50% month over month for the past 6 months.
We are healthily profitable and are at the cusp of exploring fundraising
options.

We viscerally hate the way large phone companies treat people, and we are
looking for other people who care about and are bothered by Big Telecom. We
value action over arguments and self-conviction over experience.

If interested, please contact help@communityphone.org.

------
zdvickery
CloudPassage | San Francisco, CA | Remote, Full-Time |
[https://www.cloudpassage.com](https://www.cloudpassage.com)

CloudPassage is looking for an experienced infrastructure engineer to help
build an evolve the Halo platform as we move from Mesos to Kubernetes.

\- DevOps Engineer (Intermediate/Senior):
[https://www.cloudpassage.com/company/careers/?p=job%2FojUt8f...](https://www.cloudpassage.com/company/careers/?p=job%2FojUt8fwy)

Tech Stack: Rails, golang, Java, Mesos (DC/OS), AWS, elasticsearch, Postgres,
cassandra, kafka

Apply via the link above or email zvickery (at) cloudpassage (dot) com

------
paxos_recruiter
PAXOS | NYC(HQ) & LONDON & SINGAPORE | Onsite, Full-time | Building a
Frictionless Economy

Paxos is building a future where all assets-- from money to gold to securities
--will be digitized and move instantaneously, 24/7\. Settlement risk will
cease to exist, so trillions of dollars of trapped capital can go to work in a
global, frictionless economy.

Today, as the first regulated Trust company with blockchain expertise, Paxos
is uniquely positioned to mobilize and custody them digitally.

We do a lot of work with Go, Python, and Kotlin - but we are more interested
in speaking to curious engineers, regardless of your technical stack.

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We’ve raised 93M in funding, with a recent 65M Series B. We have engineering
teams in NYC and London, and are hiring:

-Sr. Software Engineers [https://www.paxos.com/careers/sr-software-engineer/](https://www.paxos.com/careers/sr-software-engineer/)

-Engineering Managers [https://www.paxos.com/careers/engineering-manager/](https://www.paxos.com/careers/engineering-manager/)

-Engineering Directors [https://www.paxos.com/careers/engineering-director/](https://www.paxos.com/careers/engineering-director/)

-Product Managers [https://www.paxos.com/careers/senior-product-manager-2/](https://www.paxos.com/careers/senior-product-manager-2/)

-SRE's & SRE Managers [http://www.paxos.com/careers/senior-site-reliability-enginee...](http://www.paxos.com/careers/senior-site-reliability-engineer)

Read more: www.paxos.com/careers/

email me at amckinley@paxos.com for more information or to set up a quick
chat!

------
madh
Facebook | Solutions Engineer | Menlo Park, New York, Austin, Chicago,
Seattle, Amsterdam, Dublin, London, Stockholm, Berlin, Tel Aviv, Buenos Aires
| Onsite

At Facebook, Solutions Engineers are creative problem solvers who strive to
reconcile business challenges using various technologies to create effective
marketing solutions. Our team is looking for high performance full-stack
engineers with an entrepreneurial mindset. As a Solutions Engineer, you will
lead the advertising industry by building new solutions and enabling partners
to realize the full potential of those solutions. You will write production-
grade code for Facebook Ads products in collaboration with product engineering
teams. This role will allow you to apply your passion for problem solving and
consult clients on creating and executing an ad-tech strategy.

Job listings are available at
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/?q=solutions%20enginee...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/?q=solutions%20engineer)
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000LT5zLEAT/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000LT5zLEAT/)
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000JXhMxEAL/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000JXhMxEAL/)

Facebook | Solutions Engineer Manager | Menlo Park, New York | Onsite
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1H00000MoUL1UAN/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1H00000MoUL1UAN/)

We also have a great opportunity for an engineering manager that would like to
support a team. You would support a distributed team, so travel would be
required. Roughly half the time would be spent on people management, with the
other half on Solutions Engineering work. We will consider a very experienced
tech lead that would like to make the transition into people management.

If you would like to apply or have any questions, feel free to send me an
email at hiten@fb.com .

------
kudithipudi
Copart | Software Engineer | Dallas, TX | ONSITE |
[https://www.copart.com](https://www.copart.com)

Stack: NodeJS, ReactJS, Ruby, Docker, k8s

Copart is a S&P 500 company headquartered in Dallas, TX. We operate one of the
world's largest auto salvage marketplace. Our real-time auction technology is
considered one of the best in the industry and we are looking for top talent
to make it even better.

Copart provides you the ability to work in a startup like environment (quick
decisions, no bureaucracy overhead, impacting work) while having the stability
of a highly profitable S&P 500 company.

Please contact me at vinay.kudithipudi@copart.com if you are interested.

------
dkhenry
PlanetScale | Backend Engineer | Mountain View, Ca | Full-Time |
[https://planetscale.com/careers](https://planetscale.com/careers)

PlanetScale is an early stage startup building the worlds most scaleable
database systems. We were founded by some of the engineers behind the open
source product Vitess ( vitess.io ) and we are building out the ability for
anyone to run Vitess clusters at the same scale as YouTube. For any candidates
tired of the quizzes and puzzles of traditional interviews ask us about our
alternative hiring path. Email careers@planetscale.com or apply online at
planetscale.com/careers

------
summitto
C++ Developer @ Summitto Amsterdam, Netherlands | Full-time | Onsite

We are building the largest invoice registration network of the world. The
purpose? Helping EU tax authorities to eliminate 50 billion EUR in annual
invoicing fraud. If you’re excited to build and design open-source software
which will be used by millions of companies, we are looking for you! We're
hiring junior ánd senior developers at the moment. Experience with
cryptography is a plus, but not required!

Here’s a little taste of your challenge, you will help build:

\- a distributed systems consensus algorithm

\- fraud identification algorithms

\- secure interfaces and integrations

\- testing infrastructure

Technologies: C++11, C++14, golang, python.

Contact: careers@summitto.com questions are always welcome!

------
emilyrward15
DocSend (San Francisco)

DocSend is a content management system that has both top-rated culture and a
top-rated product.

We're looking for a Senior Software Engineer who wants influence on the
product (both current and future!) and team.

Tech stack is Rails, JS/CoffeeScript, Heroku, Postgres.

Learn more about the job (and see DocSend in action) here:
[https://docsend.com/view/7vf3288](https://docsend.com/view/7vf3288)

Or for the regular job description go here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/docsend/ebc75d63-fc3c-4329-aa30-975986...](https://jobs.lever.co/docsend/ebc75d63-fc3c-4329-aa30-975986eb8202)

------
joaofs
InConvo | Software Engineer | Old Street, London, UK | ONSITE |
[https://www.getinconvo.com](https://www.getinconvo.com)

Stack: NodeJS, VueJS, Typescript, AWS, Docker, Terraform

We are a well-funded start-up building an audience conversation platform. Our
technology makes two-way conversations possible at scale, and is used by
brands, publishers and organisations to better engage with, understand and
hear back from their audiences and constituents.

As one of our first technical hires, your input will help to create not only a
great working environment but also the foundations for a competent engineering
team.

Please contact jobs@getinconvo.com with any questions.

------
akk2987
Business Insider |DevOps Engineer, Software Engineer, Director of
Engineering,| New York, NY | Onsite | Fulltime Insider Inc. is the publisher
of INSIDER, Markets Insider, and 17 international editions of Business
Insider, including the flagship NY-based US edition. The company pioneered a
digital-native approach to news and information that is social and mobile at
its core, for an ambitious and curious global audience that grew up with
digital. The company launched in 2007, and in ten years, Business Insider has
grown to become the most favorite business news brand in the world, when
measured by reach. Insider Inc. reaches a global audience of several hundred
million readers and viewers. The company also offers a subscription research
service, Business Insider Intelligence (BII), that provides in-depth insight,
data, and analysis of digital topics. Every year the company hosts IGNITION,
an influential media and technology conferences. Insider Inc. is a subsidiary
of Axel Springer SE. We are always looking for talented, curious and motivated
individuals to join our growing team.

Come join our growing Engineering team!

Software Engineer: Work on php and go applications on our Story Creation,
Engagement, Monetization, or Delivery teams.

[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/so...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/software-
engineer-dfuxFeWpCr6lvjeJaI0DFi)

Devops Engineer: Build out our CI/CD platform, improve system and application
observability, manage our cloud-based infrastructure, and write code (VCL) on
the edge with our CDN.
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/de...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/devops-
engineer-d-A7HMI1Sr6kIvdG1ZS6tF)

Director of Engineering:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/di...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/director-
of-engineering-distribution-delivery-caO05ATRur6khUeJaI0DFi)

------
builditdigital
buildit @ wipro digital | Multiple Roles | Germany, India, Ireland, Poland,
UK, US | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://buildit.wiprodigital.com](https://buildit.wiprodigital.com)

Buildit is a high-end technology consultancy organisation. We partner with our
clients to design and build innovative products. We tend to work with very
large, enterprise-level companies. Our offices are in Asia, Europe, and the
US.

We are looking for:

\- API Engineers

\- DevOps Engineers

\- Front End Engineers

\- Full Stack Engineers

\- Java Developers

\- Lead Front End Engineers

\- Lead Platform Engineers

\- Platform Engineers

\- Senior Backend Engineers

\- Senior Java Developers

You can apply online here:
[https://buildit.wiprodigital.com/careers/](https://buildit.wiprodigital.com/careers/)

------
mirandamon
Compass | New York, NY | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://www.compass.com/](https://www.compass.com/)

We are looking for mid-level to senior-level frontend and backend candidates
(tech-agnostic)!

We use a combination of:

-Angular

-React

-TypeScript

-Node

-Go

-Java

-Python

Come join a mature, mission-based startup that is aggressively growing and has
secured a sizable amount of funding. We are aiming to make our mark on the
real estate industry and would love your help in achieving that. Check out our
careers page
([https://www.compass.com/careers/](https://www.compass.com/careers/)) and if
you're interested, feel free to send any questions to
nathan.miranda@compass.com.

------
Rachel_Miller
Closegap|Co-founder & CTO|Fullstack + Game Dev|San
Francisco|ONSITE|www.closegap.org| We're reimagining mental health for kids.
Through an immersive, nurturing, evidenced-based app used at school, we
support educators and school care teams by teaching kids self-regulation and
healthy coping strategies. Want to solve big, scary, societal issues with
simple technology solutions? We'd love to hear from you! Apply here:
[https://angel.co/closegap-1/jobs/429604-cto](https://angel.co/closegap-1/jobs/429604-cto)
OR email rachel@closegap.org!

------
dbenamy
Datadog | Software Engineers | ONSITE (Boston, NYC, Paris) and REMOTE | Full-
time

Datadog is a monitoring, tracing, and logs system for your infrastructure and
services. We build our own tsdb, distributed tracing tools, cutting edge
visualizations, and more. We love shipping great experiences for customers
just like us and are growing fast!

We're mostly Go, Python, and React, on AWS, and moving to k8s.

We're looking for people who can build systems at scale as we process
trillions of events per day. Let us know if that's you!

[https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-engineering/](https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-
engineering/)

------
JakeKalstad
Permission Data | Junior - Mid Full Stack Engineer | NYC Onsite or Remote |
$65k to $100k

Job Description Full Time Remote work is possible, however, daily East Coast
US availability is expected. No Visa Sponsorship is available.

Qualifications BS in Computer Science, related degree, or strong comparable
experience 1-3 years of software development experience

Ideal candidates possess the following traits: Strong understanding of
microservices architecture, distributed systems and common design patterns
Experience building applications operating with container management systems
Experience with building solutions with Golang / React / VueJs.

Send a resume to bprat@permissiondata.com

------
nahiely
Quorum | Full-time | Washington, DC | Onsite | www.quorum.us

Quorum is software built for public affairs, providing one place for
stakeholder engagement, legislative tracking, and grassroots advocacy.

QA Engineer: [https://grnh.se/6326aad71](https://grnh.se/6326aad71) Software
Developer: [https://grnh.se/4fea05fa1](https://grnh.se/4fea05fa1) Project
Manager: [https://grnh.se/a2b3d1641](https://grnh.se/a2b3d1641)

For intern positions and more openings visit our website:
www.quorum.us/careers

------
steipete
PSPDFKit ([https://pspdfkit.com](https://pspdfkit.com)) | Frontent Web
Engineer; iOS Engineer; Support Engineer

PSPDFKit is a remote company building SDKs for document display (PDF +
Images). We are on all platforms (even Windows) and used by basically all
cloud storage providers.

Modern React-based tech stack on the Web SDK. Also lots of C++.

Interesting challenges since we not only want to design a great product, but
also an easy-to-understand API with many customization points.

Bootstrapped company here. We make money by selling products. No VC BS.

[https://pspdfkit.com/jobs](https://pspdfkit.com/jobs)

------
BlackjackCF
Fair.com | Full-time | ONSITE | Santa Monica, CA |
[https://www.fair.com/careers](https://www.fair.com/careers)

Fair is a FinTech company that provides a new way to shop, get approved and
pay for your next car—all on your phone. It gives customers the freedom to
drive the car they want for as long as they want, and the flexibility to turn
it in at any time. Fair is headquartered in Santa Monica, California.

We're hiring for multiple roles in engineering:

* Senior Software Engineer

* Mobile Engineer - iOS & Android

* Senior Data Scientist

* Data Engineer

* Platform Engineer

Short list of things in our stack: Python, Ruby, Golang, Postgres,
Elasticsearch, Redshift, AWS, Kubernetes

Contact: belindas@fair.com

------
cjcartlidge
OpenTable | Software Engineer [Search Experience Team] | London, UK | ONSITE |
Full-time | [https://www.opentable.com](https://www.opentable.com)

Our London based Search Experience team is looking for you, a mid-level
developer, to come help us connect diners and restaurants by building an
amazing discovery experience.

Have you ever booked a restaurant online? If so then you may have used our
website, apps, or API. Over 300,000 restaurants also love us for our
restaurant management software that they use to run their business.

You'll help us...

\- Transition our Backbone application to modern technologies like React,
Redux, and CSS-in-JS

\- Craft useful and effective user interfaces for finding restaurants

\- Build a better user experience for our popular desktop and mobile sites

\- Improve yourself and the team by learning new skills and sharing your
knowledge with others

\- Create a better product by voicing your opinions on how and why we do what
we do

\- Use insights from data, like AB-testing, to make product and technical
decisions, to help grow OpenTable

You'll fit right in if...

\- You have an empathetic mindset and enjoy working with developers, designers
and product owners of all career levels

\- You are comfortable working with code both on the server side and client
side

\- You have experience with building and maintaining a full stack Node
application

\- You value testing as a way to ensure a great user experience

\- You possess an appetite for constantly refining and improving the end user
experience as well as the developer experience In our teams not everyone knows
everything, so we don't expect you to either.

\- You'll be encouraged to learn on the job, so we regularly do 20% time for
trying new ideas, learning new techniques, or pairing with someone from
another team.

Apply here:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?39Ap6kw3](http://app.jobvite.com/m?39Ap6kw3)

------
Windson
Open Source Jobs | Software Engineer | Remote | Full Time At Open Source Jobs
([https://www.osjobs.net/](https://www.osjobs.net/)) we let open source
contributors search hundreds of companies that Loves open source developers.
We are looking for senior engineers to help us scale our services, our stack
is python, django, mysql.

Requirement: \- Passionate with open source projects.

\- Be experienced in at python or go.

\- Be able to design systems with distributed backend logic.

\- Able to work independently in a highly distributed work environment.

\- Value testing as a way to ensure a great user experience.

Email me contact at osjobs.net if interested. Thanks!

~~~
tadfisher
The title tag on osjobs.net has a typo.

------
Plated
Plated | New York, NYC | Full-time | Onsite

Plated is a food technology company delivering chef-designed premium meal-
kits. Plated personalizes dinners for people who are passionate about food
while also provides a seamless digital experience across multiple platforms.

Take a look at our careers page!
[https://www.plated.com/careers](https://www.plated.com/careers)

We are looking for:

Senior Software Engineer, Culinary Tools

Senior Software Engineer, Operations Tools

Software Engineering Manager - Native Applications

Our team is solving big-picture problems in a collaborative, data-driven
environment we’ve built together—and we’re looking for the best people to join
us.

------
smaslennikov
SADA Systems, Inc | Mid-level/Senior Cloud Engineer | Los Angeles Onsite

The Cloud Engineer will work with the respective leads of delivering Cloud
projects. The immediate technical focus will be on Google Cloud Platform. This
individual would be part of the larger cloud team within SADA Systems. This
individual will be focused on projects such as microservices from monolithic
architecture, data analytics/machine learning, and more.

More here: [https://sadasystems.com/open-
positions/?p=job%2FoZW57fwR](https://sadasystems.com/open-
positions/?p=job%2FoZW57fwR)

------
AyKarsi
Isarbits GmbH | Munich, Germany | Fulltime and Internships | JS Frontend
and/or Backend

Isarbits is a young dev company. We are financed through contract work and are
currently MVP-ing our first B2B SaaS. We have a succesful track record in
building B2B software and startups.

For our technical-document search engine we need more dev power on both server
and frontend.

TechStack Server: Node (Nest.js), Postgres, ElasticSearch, Rabbit, Google
Cloud Vision, AWS, Docker, Typescript

TechStack Frontend: React, Bulma, Typescript

OnSite prefered. Remote work is possible for candidates which are a) more
senior and b) have solid experience in the required tech stack.

Contact: hello -at- isarbits.com

------
tanishalfelven
ArenaNet | Seattle Area | Senior Web Developer | arena.net | Full Time |
Onsite We’re ArenaNet. We make the games we want to play a reality, and infuse
them with innovation, hand-crafted detail, and creative passion. As developer
and publisher of the award-winning Guild Wars game series, we’re proud to
share our passion for the online worlds we’ve created with over 11 million
players worldwide.

For more info and to apply, go to
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/arenanet/jobs/1029171](https://boards.greenhouse.io/arenanet/jobs/1029171)

------
bma0614
Vivint Smart Home | iOS Developer | Boston | Onsite

If you're interested in IoT, smart home or actually using the product you work
on, then check out Vivint Smart Home. We are revolutionizing the smart home
industry with state of the art products all connected in 1 application. Our
app is currently a 4.5star app but we want more! We are located in Boston, MA.
Come check us out.

Apply at:
[https://vivint.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/vivintjobs/job/Boston-M...](https://vivint.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/vivintjobs/job/Boston-
MA/iOS-Developer_R108538)

------
immad
Mercury | React, Typescript, Haskell or Generalist | San Francisco, CA | Full-
time | ONSITE

Mercury (mercury.co) is building a bank for businesses. We are currently 8
people (6 engineers, 1 designer, 1 BD/Ops) and have raised $6m from a tier A
VC (A16Z). We are close to alpha launch and are looking to grow our team.

This is my 4th company. My previous company, Heyzap, was YC09, was funded by
USV+Qualcomm and was acquired for $45m last year.

Our backend is in Haskell, frontend React/Redux/Typescript/iOS/Android.

We like generalist engineers and happy to hire smart people that are willing
to learn.

My email in profile or email jobs AT mercury DOT co.

------
eddr
Tiney.co | London UK | Full-time | Remote

tiney.co is a new B-Corp startup from an experienced founding team, building a
new community and marketplace in the Early Years education and childcare
sector. We are looking for an experienced NodeJS developer to lead our backend
API and core systems development.

Apply via [https://workinstartups.com/job-board/job/73786/lead-
engineer...](https://workinstartups.com/job-board/job/73786/lead-engineer-for-
a-brand-new-startup-nodejs-london-or-remote-at-tiney/) or email edd@tiney.co

------
pointnova
Tower | full-time | REMOTE (European timezone)

We are the team behind the popular Git client Tower ([https://www.git-
tower.com](https://www.git-tower.com)). Tower is used by over 100,000
customers around the world - from startups to Fortune 100 companies.

We are fully remote. You can learn more about us, our values and our culture
here: [https://www.fournova.com/jobs](https://www.fournova.com/jobs)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Windows Developer

\- Support Engineer

[https://www.fournova.com/jobs](https://www.fournova.com/jobs)

------
apaugh
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time | We have raised
over $80M to apply machine learning to one of the most unique datasets in
existence - tens of millions of images of cells under a huge number of
biological and chemical perturbations, generated in our own labs - in order to
find treatments for hundreds of diseases. Our long term mission is to decode
biology to radically improve lives - we want to understand biology so well
that we can fix most things that go wrong in our bodies. Among other awesome
folks, Yoshua Bengio is one of our advisors, and helps our ML team come up
with novel ways of tackling these problems.

We’re looking for:

 _Full Stack Software Engineers: Looking for experienced engineers interested
in coding for a meaningful purpose (and a massive human impact) and building
distributed systems, web apps and tools for biologists.

_ ML researchers: Looking for a highly experienced senior/principal-level
machine learning researcher who wants a challenging problem, lots of rich
data, and knowledge that their breakthroughs will seriously help people. No
bio background needed.

* Biologists, computational biologists, automation scientists, and drug discovery experts. [http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers) for more details and to apply.

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 5 ski resorts. Great pay, health
insurance, 401k, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, a top-
caliber team, and help make a massively positive impact. Happy to
sponsor/extend visas, but you need to already be authorized to work in the US
--we can’t handle the lottery at this stage.

Tech:

Data science: pydata stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn, matplotlib, bokeh,
tensorflow w/keras, etc), a cluster of GPUs for all your research ideas

Software engineering: python, clojure[script], javascript, go, react.js,
kafka, kubernetes (GKE), GCE, AWS Our team of 98 so far:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
haykmartiros
Skydio | Software Engineer - Skills SDK | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE VISA |
Full-time

Skydio makes a flying robot platform that’s built on top of the most advanced
autonomy stack available in the world today. In the hands of knowledgeable
professionals across multiple industries, Skydio has an unprecedented
opportunity to put autonomous UAVs to work at enterprise scale. We’re looking
for a software engineer to design and build public-facing APIs that drive the
growth and development of the Skydio Autonomy Platform, from early beta into
product maturity and widespread adoption. Funding 70M+.

Responsibilities

* Define and lead technical development APIs for autonomous drones targeted towards enterprise and consumer markets.

* Understand high-level industry vertical requirements and create actionable API functionality to address high-value requirements.

* Develop and maintain a rigorous test and regression framework that ensure continued API safety as the product evolves.

* Develop and maintain enterprise integrations with a keen eye for security and sensitivity to intellectual property.

Requirements

* High proficiency in Python, Javascript, C++

* Experience designing, building, and managing substantial software APIs

* Strong communication skills, interface effectively with internal engineering team and external partners.

* Experience with and understanding of full-stack software principles; Security protocols, performance analysis, cloud compute resource management, documentation

* Strong analytical skills; Vector Math, 3D Rotations, Basic Linear Algebra and Calculus.

* Passion for Autonomous Flight

* Chill

Recommended

* Extensive knowledge and experience with robotics systems, specifically with Perception/Motion Planning/Controls.

* Past experience with using UAV in an enterprise or industrial setting.

* Some experience with IOS/Android development.

* Some experience with TensorFlow.

* UAV pilot

recruiting@skydio.com

------
mahmoudimus
Very Good Security, Inc. | San Francisco/Ukraine | Remote OK | 75%-85% of
Market Rate according to
[https://radford.aon.com/surveys](https://radford.aon.com/surveys) | Full-time
| [https://verygoodsecurity.com](https://verygoodsecurity.com)

Very Good Security (VGS) is the easiest, most secure, and most compliant way
to collect, protect, and exchange sensitive data on the internet. We are
building a very developer-friendly way to embed privacy into both existing and
new applications today.

To quote a Forbes reporter: "Startups, such as Very Good Security (VGS), are
building new cloud services so that smaller firms across the economy can offer
products with leading edge privacy protection. VGS’s solution is to mediate —
and anonymize — transactions, authorizations, and authentications so that our
personal information is not stored and transmitted along the daisy chain of
hospitals, retailers, online stores, and other points-of-sale, including all
their vendors and vendors’ vendors."
([https://www.forbes.com/sites/washingtonbytes/2018/09/25/euro...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/washingtonbytes/2018/09/25/europe-
and-california-get-it-wrong-technology-is-the-solution-to-digital-privacy/))

We are accepting applications for individuals who are interested in reverse
engineering, cryptography, data security, privacy, application security,
and/or working on making best practices accessible to developers everywhere.
We have a very ambitious roadmap, well funded, and growing at a very fast
pace.

When applying, please let us know why you think you'd make a great candidate.
You can find open jobs here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/vgs](https://jobs.lever.co/vgs). If you do not see a
role that you're interested in, but are interested in learning more, please
apply anyway!

Feel free to email me directly
([https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=mahmoudimus](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=mahmoudimus))
with any question about what we are building.

------
ajb413
PubNub | Software Engineer, SRE, DevOps, Product, Solution Architect,
Marketing | San Francisco | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.pubnub.com/](https://www.pubnub.com/)

PubNub runs a globally distributed Data Stream Network, a cloud service that
developers use to build and scale large real-time apps. We have thousands of
customers, and process trillions of realtime messages each month.

[https://www.pubnub.com/company/careers/](https://www.pubnub.com/company/careers/)

------
joelg236
Servall | Calgary, Canada | Web Developer | Onsite | Full-time

We are a custom software development company that has built a brand around our
core product, PatronScan - the most widely used ID scanning software in
Canada, USA, UK and Australia. We have been growing very quickly over the last
few years, and are looking for talented developers to help us keep pushing
forwards.

We're looking for frontend developers who are self-driven, creative, and
forward thinking.

Stack: React / React Native / Electron / TypeScript / Docker / Gitlab / Koa /
...

Get in contact with us through hr@servalldev.com

------
fenguin
Poynt | Palo Alto, CA | Onsite | Full Time |
[https://poynt.com](https://poynt.com)

We build the world's first smart payment terminal – trying to bring the type
of superpowers to merchants that the iPhone did to consumers.

We've raised over $130M and are growing our team aggressively this year after
launching all over the world
([https://poynt.com/press/](https://poynt.com/press/)).

Hiring all kinds of people, with special interest in Android and data
engineers.

Drop me a line at c@poynt.com – let's chat!

------
wandb
Weights & Biases | Machine Learning Engineer | San Francisco | Full-Time |
Onsite

We're building machine learning tools used by companies like OpenAI and Toyota
Research Institute to effortlessly track experiments. You get to make the
tools you've always wanted to use— we're building integrations with
TensorFlow, Pytorch, and Keras.

We're looking for someone who knows one of these frameworks inside and out,
who is opinionated about how integrations should work and ready to contribute
to our production libraries and interfaces.

Join our energetic, growing team! Reach out to carey@wandb.ai

------
vcolano
Precision Health AI | [http://precisionhealth.ai/were-
hiring/](http://precisionhealth.ai/were-hiring/) | New York, NY or Boston, MA
| ONSITE | Full-time

PHAI is building a team of healthcare and AI experts to break down data silos
and make the world’s cancer data actionable. We have a multi-disciplinary
group of people from top healthcare and data companies working together to
build value for the cancer ecosystem.

\----

stack: Javascript/React front end - pure python backend making heavy use of
numpy/pandas/scipy

\----

Positions available:

\- Sr. UI Engineer

\- Sr. ML/Backend Engineer

\- Data Scientist

\- Healthcare Data Scientist

\- Technical PM

------
Beans0063
Retention Rocket | React/Ruby Engineer | Data Science | San Diego or REMOTE
Retention Rocket helps leading eCommerce retailers develop better, more
profitable relationships with customers through our predictive marketing
software platform. As one of our first engineers you'll have a direct impact
on product and technical direction. You will play a key role developing
architecture and UX. If you enjoy innovating with a small team, architecting
solutions and building products with scalability in mind please email
brian@retentionrocket.com

------
bbhughes12
DRW | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time | drw.com

DRW is a diversified, technology-led principal trading firm. We trade our own
capital at our own risk, across a broad range of asset classes, instruments
and strategies, in markets around the world. As the markets have evolved over
the past 25 years, so has DRW – growing to include real estate,
cryptocurrencies, venture capital and several industry acquisitions.

We are currently hiring for the following position:

Software Engineer, London:
[https://grnh.se/2b22f0791](https://grnh.se/2b22f0791)

------
rodneyg_
Bird | Software Engineer — Mobile (iOS / Android), Full Stack, Data | ONSITE
in Venice, CA | Full-time | Competitive salary based on experience.

Bird is a last-mile electric vehicle sharing company dedicated to bringing
safe, low-cost, environmentally-friendly transportation solutions to
communities across the world. We provide a fleet of electric, shared scooters
that can be accessed via smartphone. Bird is headquartered in Venice,
California and is rapidly expanding across the country and the world. We’re
venture backed with $415m funding.

Get in touch at rodney@bird.co

------
OneloginRecruit
Onelogin | Seattle (Redmond, WA) Onsite 2-3 days/wk | Software Engineer | Ruby
(Rails), JavaScript (Node.js)

OneLogin provides industry-leading, enterprise IAM solutions for every user,
device, and application. We manage and secure millions of identities for
thousands of enterprise customers.

Interested? Contact me directly: elly.hagen at onelogin.com

Or apply here:
[https://www.onelogin.com/company/careers/departments/enginee...](https://www.onelogin.com/company/careers/departments/engineering)

------
bilsouj
Scape Technologies | London, United Kingdom | Full Time | Onsite

We’re building the future by developing ground breaking technology that will
be fundamental to emerging industries. Industries that we believe will improve
the lives of everyone across the world.

Located in Shoreditch, London, our exceptional team is creating a digital
framework for the physical world, and we're starting with building cloud
infrastructure allowing augmented reality content and services to be tied to
deeply precise locations. Our company was founded in 2016 and is backed by top
European venture funds.

Our Culture

We’re a visionary young start-up working with the very latest computer vision
research, and we’re working hard to build our team with the best industry and
academic talent. We need committed self-improvers, who can play key roles in
the company’s growth whilst helping to contribute to the team around them. We
offer highly competitive salaries and generous equity packages.

Open Positions:

Software Engineer | Mobile SDK (Mid-Level, Senior):
[https://jobs.lever.co/scape/48d359ae-
feb0-4c9b-8498-11f328a5...](https://jobs.lever.co/scape/48d359ae-
feb0-4c9b-8498-11f328a59fa3)

Software Engineer | C++ (Lead):
[https://jobs.lever.co/scape/0947f87a-4ca3-4cfa-866a-eaa8f97f...](https://jobs.lever.co/scape/0947f87a-4ca3-4cfa-866a-eaa8f97fc769)

System Engineer | API (Senior):
[https://jobs.lever.co/scape/1ec925be-1406-4914-906e-2efddb2d...](https://jobs.lever.co/scape/1ec925be-1406-4914-906e-2efddb2d2748)

System Engineer | Cloud Architecture (Junior, Mid-Level, Senior):
[https://jobs.lever.co/scape/cad21607-f4a0-4d47-9a88-bdb4b479...](https://jobs.lever.co/scape/cad21607-f4a0-4d47-9a88-bdb4b479035c)

Tech Stack: Tensorflow, Python, iOS, Android, C++, Swift, Kotlin, Javascript,
React Native, Lambda, SQS, Graph databases

Problem space: maps, mobile, machine learning, computer vision, distributed
systems, location services, augmented reality

------
akbarnur
TradeRev | Toronto, Ontario, Canada | Onsite full-time

TradeRev is revolutionizing the automotive sales. Our core product is the
smartest and fastest way of buying and selling cars. Our ambition is to become
the automotive marketplace that everyone can and will use to buy and sell
cars.

Open positions: Data Engineer, DevOps, SRE, Test Engineers, Full-Stack
Developers, Salesforce Developers, Product Manager and many more.

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/traderev](https://jobs.lever.co/traderev),
mention that you saw this post on HN.

------
vldr
GUTS Tickets | Medior/Senior frontend developer | Amsterdam, The Netherlands |
ONSITE €35k-€60k p.a. depending on experience, part-time/full-time, SARS plan
available.

GUTS Tickets is a ticketing platform & service that puts an end to disgraceful
secondary ticket prices and ticket fraud. We prefer onsite team-members at the
moment. We're located at the top floor of Pakhuis de Zwijger, in Amsterdam
with a beautiful view over the water and inner city.

GUTS is looking for a senior frontend developer to lead our frontend team.

Our (current) tech-stack:

Backend: Python / Django / REST API / Golang

Blockchain: Ethereum / Solidity / Crypto

Frontend: Vue.js / Ember.js / React Native (yes, we do them all)

We're looking for anyone who does & loves any of the following. Overlapping
skills or full-stack is a big plus:

Frontend JS development (senior): JavaScript, Vue.js, EmberJS, Tests, HTML,
CSS/SASS/PostCSS, Bootstrap

As a senior frontend developer your responsibility will be to lead the
frontend development: guiding junior/medior frontenders, reviewing code,
making architectural choices, writing efficient (fast, compact but above al
correct) code and discussing/planning new features/functionalities for our
ticket app, dashboard app and mobile apps.

Competitive salary based on experience: part-time or full-time is negotiable.
ESOP (SARS) or token plan are negotiable. Employee-based conference, hardware
and training budget is available.

Perks: PS4 Pro and 4K TV gaming-battles, ping-pong tournaments, Friday-
afternoon bbq/drinks on roof terrace (looking over Amsterdam), committed team-
members from all over the world (all on-site), meetups & lightning talks,
access to "fill in whatever you want" events & conferences.

Got GUTS? Join our team and send your CV to jobs (at) guts.tickets (soliciting
is NOT appreciated).

Check out [https://guts.tickets/jobs](https://guts.tickets/jobs) and
[https://guts.tickets](https://guts.tickets) for more info.

------
pdat
Boosted.ai | Toronto, NYC | Software Engineer | Full-time

We work with financial firms to enhance their investment decision making
process through deep analysis of market data. Utilizing machine learning we
empower portfolio managers to achieve higher returns.

Frontend, Backend, and Fullstack positions available \- Web development with
React. Create products for viewing custom portfolios and navigating large
amounts of data. \- Cutting edge quantitative finance and ML. We seek out new
research and ideas in the space. \- Scaling market data ingestion and
processing

Contact: phil @ boosted.ai

------
source99
Centosette | Walnut Creek CA | Data grunt | Onsite | Contract or Full Time

Centosette is a data analysis company that analyzes LIDAR and SONAR data from
sewer pipe inspections. Yes. Really we inspect sewer pipes.

We are looking for a junior engineer that can process data using our tools. We
are not looking for a data scientist to write code. We are looking for an
engineer with some basic computer skills that wants to get paid to get a
simple job done. Command line experience and google docs experience are great.
Python is nice but not necessary.

please email jobs@centosette.com

------
Circeberman
Compound | Sr. Engineer | San Francisco (no remote) Compound your Crypto.
Compound is an open-source protocol for algorithmic, efficient Money Markets
on the Ethereum blockchain. We are looking for an experienced engineer to join
our team of 4 engineers (includes our CTO). Lots of tough work to take on as
well as fun to be had. [https://compound.finance/](https://compound.finance/)
If you are interested or just curious I'd love to tell you more -
emily@compound.fiance

------
jph
Omniex.io | San Francisco & Santa Monica | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://omniex.io](https://omniex.io)

Omniex is a fintech crypto startup building a complete front-to-back office
solution for institutions to trade crypto-assets.

We are hiring for front end UX/UI in React an Node, back end in C++ and
python, product management, QA, office manager.

See AngelList [https://angel.co/omniex/jobs](https://angel.co/omniex/jobs) and
email me directly jhenderson@omniex.io

------
jjcm
Atlassian | Prototyping Interns | San Francisco / Mountain View | Onsite

Still in college but interested in a hybrid of design and development? Join
the prototypers! We're looking for two people for the summer months in 2019 to
build out prototypes, sketch plugins, research tools, and other fun stuff. If
you like building scrappy experiments and if you have a design eye to
yourself, it's a fun fit. If you're interested, email me personally. Bonus
points if you include a github/gitlab/bitbucket profile.

Apply at: jmiller@atlassian.com

------
planetmcd
MojoTech | Boulder, CO; Providence, RI | Full Time Onsite We're a software
product consulting company founded by and for engineers that utilizes various
technologies across the whole stack. JS/Elixir/Ruby I've been pretty happy
leaving an enterprise environment to work at thoughtful, well run company with
a strong engineering culture. Feel free to reach out with any questions.
[https://www.mojotech.com/jobs/](https://www.mojotech.com/jobs/)

------
JessQuinn
Scrapinghub | [https://scrapinghub.com](https://scrapinghub.com) | 100% Remote
|Full-time | Multiple roles

Scrapinghub is now hiring Python Developers, Support Engineers, Erlang
Developer (Tech lead)

[https://scrapinghub.com/jobs](https://scrapinghub.com/jobs)

Quick summary of some of the open positions (Check out our website for a full
list):

\- Python Developer (scraping): you will be in charge of designing, developing
and testing Scrapy web crawlers.

\- Support Engineer: Provide world class support for our Scrapinghub customers
by investigating and resolving issues.

\- Lead Erlang Developer: Join and lead our Crawlera team. Crawlera is a smart
downloader designed specifically for web crawling and scraping. It allows
crawler developers to crawl quickly and reliably by managing thousands of
proxies internally.

About Scrapinghub: We're a fully distributed team with more than 140 Shubbers
working from over 30 countries, who are passionate about scraping, web
crawling and data science.

You'll have the chance to work on projects that harvest and transfer datasets
of thousands of millions of records, as well as build some of the systems that
will deliver data to current Fortune 500 companies and the startups that are
building great products on top of our stack.

We have a very engineering-driven culture (two engineer-founders) and a great
place to work if you're self-directed, curious, and interested in working in
open source environments. More on Open Source at Scrapinghub:
[http://scrapinghub.com/opensource/](http://scrapinghub.com/opensource/).

Scrapinghub continues to grow significantly this year and we're looking for
great additions to our team. Positions are fulltime (40hours per week) and
fully remote.

Interview process: 2 interviews and a technical trial project.

You can apply here:
[https://scrapinghub.com/jobs](https://scrapinghub.com/jobs)

Got questions? Feel free to contact me at jessica@scrapinghub.com

------
dethtron5000
NBC News Digital | New York (Rockefeller Center) & Seattle | Full-Time |
Onsite | Several Software Engineering Positions (varying seniority) Details:
NBC News is one of the most trusted news sources in the world and has a
heritage of technical and product innovation in both broadcast and digital.

We are hiring multiple positions for our front end, content tools, apps, data
analytics, and API teams. Software engineers on our team work with
technologies like React, Node.js, Go, GraphQL, Elastic Search and more to
create the platforms that power NBC News's websites and applications. We
collaborate closely with product managers, designers and the newsroom to build
products that help manage NBC's content and make it accessible to our web
sites, apps, developers and other experiences. We offer competitive salaries,
great benefits, and awesome views from a landmark skyscrapers in Manhattan and
downtown Seattle.

A few of our roles:

\- Senior Backend Engineer, APIs (NY):
[http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/176961728908/sr-
software-...](http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/176961728908/sr-software-
engineer-backend-developer-api)

\- Senior Software Engineer, Device Services (Seattle):
[http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/177492298833/senior-
softw...](http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/177492298833/senior-software-
engineer-device-services)

\- Sr. Frontend Engineer, Web (NY):
[http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/175484605808/senior-
softw...](http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/175484605808/senior-software-
engineer-web-nodejs-reactjs)

\- DevOps Engineer - AWS (NY):
[http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/176964275938/devops-
engin...](http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/176964275938/devops-engineer-aws)

You can see all open roles here: [http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/work-
here](http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/work-here)

If you have questions about these roles please feel free to email us at
news.digital.tech@nbcuni.com

------
Xealth
Xealth | Software Engineer | Seattle ONSITE | JavaScript / Node.js / ReactJs

Born at Providence Health & Services, Xealth was originally founded as an
entrepreneur-in-residence and provides an innovative platform that enables
physicians to prescribe digital services, information, and applications to
patients. Xealth is changing the healthcare industry. Want to help?

Apply by email: ed.pedini at xealth.io

Apply through our website:
[https://www.xealth.com/careers.html](https://www.xealth.com/careers.html)

------
nicsnet
sonnen | Wildpoldsried, Bavaria, Germany | Experienced Software Engineer |
[https://sonnen.de](https://sonnen.de) | onsite or remote | 50- 75k €

As one of the fastest growing German technology companies and Europe's largest
producer of battery storage, you will find an open and innovative environment
with us. With our new energy services, we are already demonstrating how a
clean and affordable energy future can be achieved by everybody. Sonnen has
received numerous awards for its innovation and has been selected by the
Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) as one of the Top 50 Smartest
Companies 2016 in the world.

Good ideas and flexibility are the foundations of our work. Would you also
like to help shape the new energy world and become part of our dynamic and
motivated team? Our main office is located in Wildpoldsried, the picturesque
countryside in Bavaria, but we also offer the opportunity to work remotely.

The platform has a Ruby on Rails backend with microservices, using Salesforce
Apis. They are deployed using Docker containers running on AWS. We are in the
process of migrating our infrastructure as code from Cloudformation to
Terraform.

Find out more at [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/201473/remote-rails-
backend-d...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/201473/remote-rails-backend-
developer-m-f-d-sonnen-gmbh)

------
wojtczyk
Velodyne LiDAR | SE, ME | Full-time | ONSITE | San Jose

We are looking for a:

\- Software Engineer with hardware integration / robotics experience (C/C++ &
python)

\- Mechanical Engineer with Solidworks and industrial automation expertise

to join our Automation and Robotics team.

Independent thinkers and problem solvers.

If interested, please send an email with your resume to mwojtczyk@velodyne.com

 _We build the world 's best lidar sensors for self-driving cars, robots, and
drones:_

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3ELziPYn5k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3ELziPYn5k)

------
scottbell
Senior Frontend and Backend Engineers | Traclabs | Procedure Automation |
Houston, TX | Full-time | Remote or Onsite | traclabs.com/join/

Traclabs is a dynamic and rapidly growing software company that is currently
seeking Frontend and Backend Software Developers to join our team. The stack
is Node - Java - MySQL - Redis - Vue.js - AWS. Our software helps humans
execute procedures on complicated hardware - from spaceships to assembly
lines. If interested apply at traclabs.com/join/ or email me at
scott@traclabs.com

------
fgizzard
Osaro | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://www.osaro.com/](https://www.osaro.com/)

Osaro is a San Francisco-based startup company applying deep reinforcement
learning technology to next-generation industrial robotics applications.

We're looking for software engineers, deep learning engineers, and roboticists
(especially with experience in motion planning).

Apply at [https://www.osaro.com/careers/](https://www.osaro.com/careers/)

------
DeepWinter
UI Engineering at @SAPConcur has openings on several teams for all career
stages. We're especially hoping to find more women to join our group.

Here's one: [https://jobs.sap.com/job/Bellevue-Software-Design-
Engineer-I...](https://jobs.sap.com/job/Bellevue-Software-Design-Engineer-III-
Concur-Job-WA-98004/436528501/?locale=en_US) …

Seattle, SF, Prague, or experienced US remote. #nodejs #reactjs #redux
#graphql

Reach out to @JeffHandley on Twitter or apply at jobs.sap.com

------
kxrm
Media Creek | Front End / Back End | Pittsburg/DC (Remote OK) |
[https://mediacreek.net](https://mediacreek.net)

Media Creek helps digital audio publishers and producers streamline CDN
operations, monetize their audience, grow their users, and help with statutory
licensing and publishing rights. We also are working on the live365.com audio
streaming platform.

Seeking: Frontend (React) and Backend (Python, PostgreSQL) Developers

Email hr@mediacreek.net with your resume and some projects you have worked on.

------
dueyfinster
Ericsson | Java/JEE, C++, Python | Athlone, Ireland | Full-time | Onsite |
Visa (Relocation package)

We build the next generation of network management, analytics and
orchestration solutions for operators around the world.

We're currently working on 5G, going live with trials and helping our
customers in the race to the connected society.

You can see all the positions here:
[https://jobs.ericsson.com/jobs?page=1&location=Athlone](https://jobs.ericsson.com/jobs?page=1&location=Athlone)

------
tsandall
Styra | Redwood City, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Styra is a stealth-startup working on simplifying authorization in cloud-
native environments, and the proud contributor to the 'Cloud Native Computing
Foundation' (CNCF) [https://openpolicyagent.org](https://openpolicyagent.org)
project.

If you are a senior engineer and interested in solving challenging security
and authorization problems:

[https://styra.com/careers/](https://styra.com/careers/)

No recruiters.

------
forthwall
BlackSMS | Senior Software Engineer | Palo Alto | ONSITE | VISA

We're building the future of inter-organization communication. @ BlackSMS
you'll be thrust in as our 4th engineering hire to collaborate on a secure and
easy to use messenger and calendar service. We're primarily based on Node.JS,
ElasticSearch, Firebase, React, React-Native and Swift/iOS.

\--

Apply at ([https://black-sms.breezy.hr/](https://black-sms.breezy.hr/)) or
send me your resume to my email: shub[at]blacksms.net

------
ryanar
Kimmel & Associates | Frontend React Developer | Remote | Contract | Part-time
| [https://kimmel.com](https://kimmel.com) | $50/hour | 40 Hours/Month

We are an executive recruiting firm for the construction industry and looking
for a frontend developer part-time to help out with some features and bug
fixes.

You should be familiar with: \- React \- ES6+ \- Webpack \- Redux

Bonus if you are familiar with: \- React Native \- Electron \- Graphql \-
Apollo

This is fully remote, $50/hour, 40 hours/month.

Inquire at rcastner@kimmel.com

------
aaa5
Splunk | Forward Deployed Software Engineer | Plano, Seattle | FULL-TIME
ONSITE VISA

We are hiring FDSE who works closely with Sales and SE’s to first understand
customer pain points, and then design and build custom solutions to solve them
using Splunk as the underlying data platform.

We are looking for people with experience with Python, Go, JavaScript
(including Node.js and React ), HTML, CSS, and MVC frameworks

More info at
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3MYI6kwn](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3MYI6kwn)

------
edwardr
Tozny | Multiple Positions | Portland, OR | ONSITE FT
[https://tozny.com](https://tozny.com)

Tozny provides end to end encryption as a service. We work with public and
private organizations to create easy to use cryptography services.

[https://tozny.com/hiring/](https://tozny.com/hiring/)

We're funded and growing rapidly. Our backend is primarily Scala and we have
SDK's in many languages including node, swift, java, php, etc.

------
amasad
Repl.it (YC W18) | Infrastructure Engineer, Frontend devtools engineer |
ONSITE | SF

We are a small team with a passion for making programming learnable,
accessible, and usable.

Repl.it is an online programming environment, a developer platform, and a
friendly community. We are touching the lives of millions of programmers,
learners, and teachers.

It's a great time to join the company and potentially have impact on the
future of computing.

[https://repl.it/site/jobs](https://repl.it/site/jobs)

------
muinc
M U INC | Software Engineer Winter Intern | Austin, TX | ONSITE ONLY

We are an Independent Startup (fully funded by our MVP's proceeds) focused on
managing, enriching and presenting Large and Complex Energy Data.

For the Winter Break, we are looking for a Software Engineer Intern that would
come help us building and growing our Platform.

You will be part of a highly technical team, gaining an invaluable experience.
We are levering a lot of latest and cool technologies (e.g. Rust, Kafka,
Kubernetes...)

Location: Downtown Austin. Email us at hello@m-u-inc.com

------
seancoleman
Drawbackwards | Remote-First (Phoenix, AZ) | Front-end developer, Full-stack
developer, UI developer | Contractor

Drawbackwards is A UX design agency in Phoenix, AZ. At Drawbackwards we design
business success. We create meaningful software products and user experience
for a variety of clients. You'll get to work on a multitude of projects with a
talented, fully-distributed team. We’re looking for developers with a keen
attention to detail and ability to craft pixel-perfect UIs.

Email Sean Coleman: seanc@drawbackwards.com

------
sloekito
iStreamPlanet (part of Turner Broadcasting) | DevOps / Cloud Engineer |
Seattle, WA | Onsite | Full-time | Competitive Comp

iStreamPlanet delivers some of the world's most prestigious and most viewed
online experiences, such as the Olympics, Super Bowl, NCAA March Madness and
FIFA World Cup. We are also helping traditional and new media brands,
including Fox, NBC, Turner, DirecTV, Hulu and fuboTV, among others, reimagine
their businesses by delivering their content directly to their consumers at
scale via engaging online experiences. We are majority owned by Turner and a
subsidiary of WarnerMedia, much like our sister companies HBO and Warner Bros,
but we are also uniquely positioned to serve the broader market in the US and
globally.

We are looking for DevOps Engineers. Ideally you would have experience in some
of the following: Kubernetes, AWS or equivalent, CI/CD.

However, experience in a specific technology is not as important as your pride
in shipping a product used by millions of customers, and your desire to
continuously improve our processes and yourself.

What we offer: competitive salary, PTO, benefits and 401k, flexible work at
home policy. Break room with snacks and drinks and beer on tap.

Please email sloekito@istreamplanet.com with your resume.

The full job posting can be found here:

[https://www.istreamplanet.com/careers/?p=job%2FoeyW7fwz](https://www.istreamplanet.com/careers/?p=job%2FoeyW7fwz)

------
kpennell
DevelopIntelligence | Boulder, Colorado | Technical Training Delivery |
Contract/Part-time & Remote

We need to find experienced developers who enjoy teaching. We give 2-4 day
hands-on classes at mid/large tech companies and need more trainers. We are
especially short on Kubernetes/Docker & React/GraphQL trainers.

Our Courses:
[https://developintelligence.com/catalog](https://developintelligence.com/catalog)

Write for more info: kyle@developintelligence.com

------
zbjornson
Primity Bio | San Francisco Bay Area | Frontend or Full-Stack | Onsite or
Remote

We're building a high-speed, cloud-based bioinformatics data analysis
application and seeking engineers to join our team. (No experience in biology
needed.)

Ideally you have a passion for and experience with building highly
interactive, creative interfaces (e.g. buisness intelligence or dashboarding
apps, products like Google Docs). Our stack includes Vue, Node.js and C++.
Opportunities to contribute to open-source projects.

zbjornson at primitybio . com

------
vruiz
simplesurance GmbH | Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full Time
[https://www.simplesurance.com/](https://www.simplesurance.com/)

We are building one of the world’s leading platforms to make insurance
accessible. Since 2012, we are proudly “Made in Berlin”: we are very
international with 150+ people from over 30+ countries working daily in our
central Berlin office. Our internationalism is reflected also in our business
since we are active in over 28 countries.

InsurTech is just taking off [https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-
insurance/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-insurance/) and we’ve
been there from the beginning.

What we are looking for:

    
    
      - DevOps Engineer (f/m): For lovers of infrastructure as code and service orchestration.
      - Golang Software Engineer (f/m): For hardcore gophers.
      - Language-agnostic Software Engineer (f/m): For pragmatic developers always looking to learn new things.
      - Full-stack Software Engineer (f/m): For PHP and Javascript allrounders.
      - QA/Test Engineer (f/m)
    

Email: jobs@simplesurance.com |
[https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/](https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/)

------
mknoke
xbird | Senior Machine Learning Engineer | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, VISA,
FULL-TIME | [http://xbird.io](http://xbird.io)

xbird is a medical AI company developing ways to use smartphones and wearable
devices to predict and prevent health risks. Our technology captures data
streams from the built-in sensors of smartphones and wearables, and analyzes
these to detect critical health events before they occur.

We are hiring a Senior Machine Learning Engineer to help us build the
intelligence behind our systems. You will play a leading role in every part of
our machine learning lifecycle: from the initial research to the production-
level implementation, from discussing long-term goals to making post-release
improvements. You take full ownership of core projects of our company. In this
role, you will have high responsibility and a strong impact on the company's
success.

We are looking for someone that has experience in both backend engineering
(Python) and machine learning. The combination is key to us, because you will
have to deploy your knowledge outside of the lab.

To learn more or apply, please visit
[http://www.xbird.io/jobs/](http://www.xbird.io/jobs/) . If you have any
questions, feel free to ask me directly (<markus@xbird.io>).

------
ekoczwara
Energotest | Gliwice (Poland) | Full Time | ONSITE | Senior Software Engineer
|
[http://www.energotest.com.pl/index/kariera](http://www.energotest.com.pl/index/kariera)

Energotest is a modern and well organized engineering company with a team of
distinguished specialists. Many of them have managed or co-managed: design,
assembly supervision, post-assembly tests, start-up of devices and electrical
power engineering systems, practically in all newly erected or modernized
power plants, combined heat and power plants, substations and industrial
plants in Poland and abroad.

The Energotest R&D department team is looking for a senior developer who would
be willing to take part in setting new directions in the development of
systems for the broader "Industry 4.0". The person will help us change the
world of automation systems, face the task of creating tools for engineers and
firmware for devices manufactured by Energotest. Working together in the R&D
department, we are happy to share our knowledge, but the ability to
independently solve problems and look for information will be a desirable
skill. If you have skills that do not meet all of the following requirements,
but enter other areas of programming and feel that they will help develop our
project or make it a unique product, we will gladly talk to you. Currently we
are building a device (based on embedded Linux) and some tools to configure it
(with C++/Qt).

Essential skills: GNU/Linux, Git, Bash, C++, Boost, Qt

Nice to have (in random order):

* Python (and Boost.Python)

* Experience with embedded Linux (yocto)

* Modern C++ (C++11, C++14, C++17)

* Functional programming (Haskell, Erlang)

* Web technologies (Elm, PureScript)

Extra notes:

* It doesn't harm if you also know MFC, C#, Delphi and Windows in general

* Official language in Energotest is Polish

* Remote work is partly possible (1 day/week)

If you want to avoid the recruitment path, take on the challenge available
here:
[https://energotest.github.io/Challenge/](https://energotest.github.io/Challenge/)

------
adamsmith
KITE | Software/ML Engineer + Lead Product Designer + Growth Marketer | Onsite
- Downtown San Francisco

Help us build the future of programming at well-funded startup Kite (kite.com)
-- we’re using machine learning to eliminate the repetitive parts of writing
code. Watch our demo here: goo.gl/d7RkUT.

Our stack: GO + Python

Open positions for senior backend engineers, senior machine learning
engineers, a lead product/ux designer, and growth marketer. Apply here:
jobs.lever.co/kite, or send us a note at flywithus@kite.com.

\-- Adam

------
tarikozket
Bain & Company, Development Lab | Engineering Team Lead | San Francisco, CA |
Onsite, Full Time

As our clients navigate the migration to a digital economy, the Bain
Development Lab provides application prototyping and development to help
deliver real, actionable results to supplement our consulting work. That means
we build apps. A lot of apps. Which means we need to reinvent as few wheels as
possible and get the most out of our own work and the broader development
community.

Responsibilities \- Be part of the global team that determines our technology
stack

\- Stay up to date on the latest trends to bring in the right technologies to
make our work better – not just the coolest new thing

\- Know when to buy vs. build - don’t reinvent the wheel

\- Think about security as an inherent part of our frameworks and build it in

\- Own the continuous improvement of our software development life cycle,
ensuring that each team and app builds on the best of those that came before

\- Serve as a coach and mentor to the Engineering Practices team within the
Lab, as well as ensuring quality delivery from third party engineers who
augment our capabilities by supporting their integration and coaching the Lab
team on how to best collaborate.

\- Support our clients as they improve their own engineering capabilities

\- Support the Head of the Development Lab as well as members of other Bain
teams in developing IP around modern engineering practices and how they can be
best implemented within client businesses, bringing hands-on knowledge and
expertise

\- In some cases, work directly with our clients to help them solve specific
challenges around strategy or adoption of modern software engineering
practices

\- Support the growth of the Lab by playing an active role in hiring

\- Identify sources of engineering talent to bring to the Lab, including their
own networks

\- Assist the Dev Lab Head in defining the interview process for the Lab,
including taking the lead on developing the technical portions of the process

\- Interview engineering candidates for their team and others

To apply: [https://goo.gl/79xGxu](https://goo.gl/79xGxu)

------
Mochalskyy
TuneIn | Various types of software engineer positions | San Francisco, CA and
Los Angeles, CA | Full-time, ONSITE or Remote,
[http://tunein.com](http://tunein.com) San Francisco, CA - close to Caltrain,
across the street from AT&T Park Los Angeles, CA - Venice Beach, 2 blocks from
Venice Beach Boardwalk

Onsite preferred though we've hired remote folks before. Visa transfers ok and
we support new green cards. New visas only if straightforward.

[http://tunein.com/careers/](http://tunein.com/careers/)

TuneIn’s mission is to deliver the world’s best listening experiences. We
achieve this by being the most popular way to listen to streaming audio from
around the world with more than 70 million monthly active users. Our free
service combines over 100,000 free radio stations and more than 5.7 million
on-demand programs stemming from every continent, so our users can listen to
the world’s sports, music, news and talk from wherever they are. TuneIn
Premium encompasses all of that as well as exclusive content, streaming sports
from every major league in the US (NFL, MLB, NBA, NHL...), TuneIn Owned and
Operated stations including curated content and over 600 commercial-free music
stations. Our users use iOS, Android, Web, and dozens of connected platforms.

Our stacks are built on Golang, C#/.NET, React.js, es6, Swift, MSSQL, MySQL,
HBase, Redis, DynamoDB, AWS, AWS Lambda, Docker, and a few more things. We
believe in using the right tool for the job.

We value being a top-notch engineering organization and have the same high
standards with our code and our people. We hire well-rounded, fully-formed,
communicative people whom we can envision being friends with and trusting. We
make time for quality, are agile and pragmatic, strive to keep it simple, are
data-driven, and love getting better. Our projects tend to be 1-2 engineers,
so trust and accountability are required for us to work - and helps us keep
processes & overhead to a minimum. We've built a robust team and are always
striving to be the best place to work we can be.

Check out our projects and principles on Github here:
[https://github.com/tunein/engineering/](https://github.com/tunein/engineering/)

------
asl19dev
ASL19 ([https://asl19.org/en](https://asl19.org/en)) | Toronto (Onsite) |
Android Developer

ASL19 is a development, research and design lab building technology for social
good. We work on bypassing Internet censorship, digital security and
government transparency. You'll help make the Internet more accessible and
build civic tech solutions while earning a competitive salary.

We are looking for an Android Developer to join our team.

Email us at apply at asl19.org

~~~
pra123
Do you allow remote? I am interested but I am not in Canada and interested in
remote for now.

------
ychandler
Hearsay Systems | Engineering and Product Managers | San Francisco / Seattle |
ONSITE | [http://hearsaysystems.com](http://hearsaysystems.com) |Market /
Competitive rate

Hearsay is hiring all across the board for Engineering and Product Roles, we
are creating the new advisor cloud to serve the financial agents and advisors
of today to do their jobs more effectively while automating the mundane. Reach
out to mgautam@hearsaycorp.com

------
rvivek
HackerRank is hiring for: Senior Front-End Engineer- Fulltime, Onsite in
Mountain View,CA Senior Full-Stack Engineer- Fulltime, Onsite in Mountain
View,CA Director of Product Management- Enterprise Integration- Fulltime,
Onsite in Mountain View,CA Head of Content- Remote Lead Data Scientist-
Fulltime, Onsite in Mountain View,CA
[https://www.hackerrank.com/careers/](https://www.hackerrank.com/careers/)

------
bkeroack
Dollar Shave Club | Los Angeles, CA or Remote (US only) |
[https://www.dollarshaveclub.com](https://www.dollarshaveclub.com)

Dollar Shave Club is looking for an experienced Go (Golang) engineer
interested in Kubernetes, Docker and related infrastructure and security-
related projects. Get paid to contribute to OSS and help us build our global
e-commerce and fulfillment platform to help men be the best they can be.

Send resume to benjamen@dollarshaveclub.com

------
poof131
Salesforce - SIQ/Einstein | Backend, DevOps, Data Engineering, ML | SF / PA /
Remote | Visa | $100-180k + equity & bonus

Help us find Insights from activity data. Our stack is primarily in AWS. Main
languages are Kotlin, Scala, Java. Tech includes Spark, Storm, Kafka,
Cassandra, Postgres, Docker, GraphQL and more. Plenty of challenges to solve.
Good fun too like Russian River trips.

Please reach out to me, Scott, at s.young@salesforce.com if you’re interested
and want to learn more.

------
__shurik__
At Sonato we are building the next generation software platform for the
hospitality industry. We're looking for engineers to help solve real world
challenges in hotel, restaurant and fitness businesses to name a few.

We are an equal opportunity employer. We are a welcoming place for everyone,
and we do our best to make sure all people feel supported and connected at
work.

[https://www.sonato.com/jobs/](https://www.sonato.com/jobs/)

------
nian2go
We are USA-UES | ONSITE | Los Angeles, CA | Full-time | Project Managers,
Frontend Developers, Backend Software Engineers

Our mission is to guide children to success in college and beyond.

Want to make huge impact on education? Do you want to grow with a great
company opening a huge market? Join us to secure the future of our kids today!

Our stack is PHP (Laravel, Vue.js), AWS, and other technologies.

[https://usaues.bamboohr.com/jobs/](https://usaues.bamboohr.com/jobs/)

------
justignore
Automox | Frontend, Backend, Quality, Scrummaster | Boulder, CO | ONSITE |
automox.com

Automox's cloud-based platform fully automates patch remediation across
Windows, Linux, Mac, and 3rd party software. We focus on quality, friendly
user interfaces and experiences, and effective software for the mid-market and
enterprise.

Learn more and apply at
[https://www.automox.com/careers](https://www.automox.com/careers)!

------
breckenedge
Onsite Health Diagnostics | Software Developer | Coppell, TX | full-time |
onsite |
[https://www.onsitehealthdiagnostics.org](https://www.onsitehealthdiagnostics.org)

Work with a small dev team at a stable health screenings company. We run a
monolithic ruby & rails stack with minimal JS and very little tech debt. Help
us maintain and scale up in the cloud. Email abreckenridge@onsitehd.com for
more details.

------
bk24
Tigera | Engineering/Sales | SF/UK | Remote/Onsite | Full-Time

Join us as we lead the way in container orchestration (Kubernetes/OpenShift)
networking technology. As core maintainers of the open-source Project Calico,
we build on top of latest and greatest in network security to provide a
continuous compliance platform for our clients.

[https://tigera.workable.com/](https://tigera.workable.com/)

------
hustlerforlife
Hustle | San Francisco and New York City | Onsite |
[https://hustle.com](https://hustle.com)

Hustle is a peer-to-peer text messaging platform that provides organizations
with an affordable, efficient, and effective tool to reach their target
supporters and customers. By facilitating two-way conversations, we help users
maintain genuine, personal dialogues with hundreds, thousands, and
collectively millions of people. As a result, organizations like Planned
Parenthood and Sierra Club can scale and humanize the way they rally their
users to action.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/hustle](https://www.keyvalues.com/hustle)

Our open positions:

* Senior Product Engineer, Back-end: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/hustle/jobs/1048318](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hustle/jobs/1048318)

* Senior Product Engineer, Front-end: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/hustle/jobs/1048297](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hustle/jobs/1048297)

* Senior Software Engineer, Data: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/hustle/jobs/1105180](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hustle/jobs/1105180)

* Senior Software Engineer, Platform: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/hustle/jobs/1037240](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hustle/jobs/1037240)

* Staff Engineer, Platform: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/hustle/jobs/1229084](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hustle/jobs/1229084)

Tech Stack: Products and services are built end to end in JavaScript - React &
React Native in front of Node.js over Mongo, which enables you to be as full-
stack as you want to be.

Read more about our diversity efforts here:
[https://bit.ly/2mYjFCm](https://bit.ly/2mYjFCm)

You can message me at erin@hustle.com to learn more.

------
kevinwuhoo
10x Genomics | Software Engineers, QA, DevOps | San Francisco & Pleasanton, CA
| Onsite or Remote (US Only)

We're a biotech company developing novel software, hardware, and biochemical
systems to give scientists new methods of discovering the mechanisms behind
cancer and immunology. We're steadily growing our software team of 11
engineers (including myself), 4 QA engineers, and 1 designer to help develop
and release three novel products this year.

We're relatively young for a biotech company (founded in 2012), but scientists
are already really excited about our technology. This is evidenced by the
company making $71 million in revenue in 2017, double our revenue the previous
year. We're working hard to continue the trend this year. Last month we
announced that we're building out a new office space that's quadruple our
current square footage. We're excited to move into this new space next summer.
[1]

You can find out more about our massively parallel pipelines as well as our
visualization software at
[https://support.10xgenomics.com/](https://support.10xgenomics.com/). We
manage our pipelines with Go, develop analysis code using Rust and the
NumPy/SciPy stack, and drive our front-end applications with React/Redux. No
previous biological experience is required, but if you're interested there are
an abundance of opportunities to learn! You'll work with a team who are alums
of YC, Google, Facebook, 23andMe, MIT, Harvard, Caltech, and more.

We're currently hiring for all types of software roles including full stack,
front end, back end, infrastructure, UI, and QA engineers. You can see the
full listing at our careers page:
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/).
Feel free to email me if you think you're a good fit for these, or really any
role at our company, or if you just want to chat. You can reach me at
kevin.wu@10xgenomics.com or @kevinwuhoo. I strive to reply to all emails,
regardless of whether they're informational or job applications!

[1]: [https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Biotech-
startup...](https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Biotech-startups-
find-relatively-affordable-13243005.php)

------
d8niel
DrChrono (YC SW11) | iOS, Full-Stack, Backend, Product Manager | Sunnyvale,
CA; Los Angeles, CA; Hunt Valley, MD | ONSITE, REMOTE, FULL-TIME, VISA

If revolutionizing healthcare excites you, join our growing team and help us
achieve our mission to build better software for doctors and patients and
improve healthcare for all. drchrono was founded and is led by two software
engineers, Michael Nusimow and Daniel Kivatinos. Unlike other healthcare
companies, our company is built from the ground up to address modern
healthcare through technology and innovation. We believe in open APIs and
being part of an open ecosystem.

drchrono Engineering team plays a critical role in delivering innovative
products from inception to mass adoption. Our team uses Python, Django & Swift
to support physicians with everything they would need to run an effective
practice. Think "Operating System" for a doctor's office.

If this sounds like the place for you, submit your resume here:

iOS Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/0b8dd910-da42-4284-8db6-b3b7e...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/0b8dd910-da42-4284-8db6-b3b7e2a22dd1?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews)

Backend & API Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/0a95f731-7c1b-4f3f-9de8-a5cec...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/0a95f731-7c1b-4f3f-9de8-a5cec584d894?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews)

Web Dev & Dev Ops Team:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/0f92ec3a-f3a7-4ae7-b4c0-539ce...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/0f92ec3a-f3a7-4ae7-b4c0-539ce212e3c4?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews)

Full-Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/ffd6c3b2-529c-43e7-ac76-46efa...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/ffd6c3b2-529c-43e7-ac76-46efaf4a266b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews)

Product Manager (Billing):
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/83a628ab-6b0f-4a7c-9835-dc5e6...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/83a628ab-6b0f-4a7c-9835-dc5e6cd645c7?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews)

------
chrisbailey
Wazoku | Frontend Developers | Bristol, UK | Full-time | Onsite

We're looking for mid-level or senior frontend developers to join our Bristol
team working on our core b2b saas platform.

Tech stack: AngularJS, Typescript, Webpack, Jest, Django, Postgres, Jenkins &
Kubernetes

More information at [https://www.wazoku.com/jobs/frontend-web-
developer/](https://www.wazoku.com/jobs/frontend-web-developer/)

------
RobotCaleb
Flagship Biosciences | Onsite/Remote (~80%) | Full-time | Denver CO

We're hiring to expand our software team. We build high-performance image
analysis infrastructure in support of advancing digital pathology technology.

Current goals include: massively scaling our data processing, migrating our
front-end components from one platform to another.

Java, C++, systems design, HPC, Slurm, OpenGL, Linux are all things you might
encounter.

Feel free to reach out to me: canderson@flagshipbio.com

------
plsmatt
Pilotlight | Moorestown, NJ (Philadelphia Area) | Full Time | ONSITE

Python / Django Developer

Pilotlight is looking to add an experienced, full-time developer to our team.
We are a small, boutique development shop located in Southern New Jersey
(Philadelphia area) focused on building web applications for clients large and
small. If you have experience with Python/Django or with similar MVC-Style
frameworks (Rails, etc..) we would love to chat.

jobs@gopilotlight.com

------
socceroos
CarryBible.com - linking the wealth of resources on the Bible to the passages
they reference and making them searchable in a pleasant Bible app - allowing
the community to gather around the Bible in a clever way that minimises
theological flame wars.

Currently were looking for react native devs and pwa devs. Strongly preferable
to be able to move out to our offices in Australia, but willing to look at
remote if you're the right fit.

------
bruwozniak
PubNative | Multiple Positions | Berlin, Germany | Full-time | Onsite | Visa |
[https://pubnative.net/](https://pubnative.net/)

PubNative is a mobile monetization platform that enables app publishers to
execute and enhance their revenue strategy through flexible ad units. With our
proprietary cross-format optimization technology and mobile header bidding
solution, PubNative enables mobile publishers to maximize their programmatic
advertising revenue. The company is headquartered in Berlin with offices in
San Francisco, Seoul and Beijing.

Our stack is: Go, Protobuf, Kafka, Spark (Scala), Python for ML, AWS,
Kubernetes, Terraform, Elasticsearch, Prometheus. Our scale is pretty
challenging even for well-designed systems, yet we manage to pull it off with
a small and dedicated team of top notch engineers. We value no-nonsense
pragmatism, simplicity, transparency, autonomy and creativity.

Previous adtech experience is useful but not required. We hire for potential,
looking for a track record of solved problems, elegant solutions and smart
hacks.

We are currently looking for:

* Software Engineer for Backend - Berlin, Germany - all levels (working in Go, but prior knowledge is not a must) [https://pubnativegmbh.recruitee.com/o/junior-software-engine...](https://pubnativegmbh.recruitee.com/o/junior-software-engineer-mf) for senior candidates please use [https://pubnativegmbh.recruitee.com/o/unsolicited-applicatio...](https://pubnativegmbh.recruitee.com/o/unsolicited-application-mf)

* Site Reliability Engineer - Berlin, Germany - [https://pubnativegmbh.recruitee.com/o/site-reliability-engin...](https://pubnativegmbh.recruitee.com/o/site-reliability-engineer-mf)

* Data Scientist - Berlin, Germany - [https://pubnativegmbh.recruitee.com/o/data-scientist-mf](https://pubnativegmbh.recruitee.com/o/data-scientist-mf)

All openings also listed here:
[https://pubnativegmbh.recruitee.com/](https://pubnativegmbh.recruitee.com/)

You can also email me directly: bruno at pubnative net

------
ErikAGriffin
Soundcircle | Software Entrepreneur or Technical Genius | Los Angeles, CA |
Remote working

Soundcircle is everything in music. Begin building the world's largest
resource for canonical music information. Bring the best possible experience
to finding and enjoying sound.

Looking for someone looking for a dream to dedicate their work to.

Email me at erik@soundcircle.com
[https://soundcircle.com](https://soundcircle.com)

------
bbarn
Frontline Education | Software Engineer - all levels (Jr, Mid Sr) | Remote |
Full Time | www.frontlineeducation.com

We build HR solutions for the education industry. ~700 person company, 1.3
Billion acquisition last year, we serve 90% of the K12 education industry with
at least one of our products.

Unlimited PTO, 42% of company is remote, so you won't be an anomaly.

Tech stacks - C#, Node, Angular, React, Web Api, .net core, etc.

Apply via website, or email HR@frontlineed.com

------
mrkurt
fly.io | Full-Time | Remote Only | TypeScript Developer

Fly is an open source platform for building CDNs and other “edge
applications”. You might like working here if you're interested in internet
infrastructure, care about low level JavaScript runtimes, and think you'd
enjoy writing TypeScript or JavaScript full time.

We're a small team of 6 with real revenue. We help companies build fast
applications, and tell our families we're in an epic battle against the speed
of light (it's true!).

We're hiring a full time developer with salary + benefits to build edge
applications for customers and improve our open source software.

To apply: have a look at
[https://github.com/superfly/fly](https://github.com/superfly/fly), then send
an email to jobs@fly.io and tell us something you'd improve. We'll tell you
about the sample project and schedule a video all to answer any questions you
have.

We promise we'll reply to you. We'll give you honest and direct answers
regardless of your skill level. Applying for jobs sucks, we try to make it
suck a little less.

------
blystad
BARTEC PIXAVI | Oslo, Norway | ONSITE |
[https://www.pixavi.com](https://www.pixavi.com)

BARTEC PIXAVI creates smartphone for oil & gas, mining, shipping, chemical
production and similar fields (rugged intrinsically safe ATEX/IEcx devices).
The devices are used by almost all Fortune 500 energy companies, and they are
manufactured in Norway. We're currently working on next generation of our
smartphone, and we need your help!

We're currently hiring for two positions:

\--- Backend + App developer --- This position is responsible for a new
(greenfield) project for analysing telemetry data and customer bug reports
(which include a lot of data). A big focus for the next generation is quality
assurance, and reduced cost. You'll also be responsible for working on various
apps that are shipped with the device, and used for over the air updates, and
hardware testing (during manufacturing). And, if that isn't enough, you'll
also assist with building software for automated hardware testing (software to
control testing jigs, robot arms, analyse camera and sensor output, etc.).
Some experience with statistical analysis is a bonus, but not a requirement
(you can always ask your colleague with a PhD in mathematics).

Tech: Java/Kotlin; PostgreSQL (in our existing solutions, the new project can
use whatever fits best); Docker; Kubernetes.

\--- Mechanical Engineer --- You will have a unique chance to learn how to
develop a smartphone and other mobile devices completely from scratch. We do
almost everything in-house, you will be able to work on all the different
product development phases. Everything from a new product proposal, concepts
and prototyping, manufacturing and sourcing.

The position also assumes that you have experience with:

– CAD systems (Solidworks) as well as good technical and practical
understanding. – Mechanical engineering and material science knowledge. –
Production processes like: Injection molding, insert/over molding, CNC
machining, die casting and sheet metal work. – FEM simulation capabilities is
a benefit.

For more information, check out
[https://www.pixavi.com/company/employment/](https://www.pixavi.com/company/employment/)
Any questions can be sent to jobs {at} bartec-pixavi.com (or me, acb {at}
bartec-pixavi.com ).

------
asparagui
QuarkWorks | Columbia, Missouri, USA | Full-time | Onsite | Mobile Developer

We make mobile applications for companies big and small. Chances are, you've
already used one of our apps!

We are looking to add more full time developers in Columbia, Missouri!

[https://quarkworks.co/joinus/](https://quarkworks.co/joinus/)

Fill out the form at the URL above, or email hiring@quarkworks.co directly.

------
wmab
woflow | Full-Stack Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Early-
Stage | [https://woflow.com](https://woflow.com) | $60-100k + equity

We're an early stage (but with revenue!) SaaS startup with pre-seed funding
who counts some of the largest online food delivery companies as our
customers. Our product is used by teams to transcribe flat file data into
structured data for use in food delivery apps. We're building a business
that's profitable for the team, having already hit profitability with <6%
outside funding - so please join us if you're excited in building and owning a
real stake in the outcome!

We are looking to bring on our first engineer (outside of the founding team)
to help us keep up with the technical demand from our current and future
customers. Stack: Heroku, Ember.js, Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL.

More info at [https://angel.co/woflow/jobs/437014-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/woflow/jobs/437014-software-engineer)

------
lahw
Keyrus | Data Scientist & Data Engineer | Niort, France | Full-time | Onsite,
Remote

With a strong data background, Keyrus offers a cutting-edge expertise to its
clients worldwide.

I am currently managing a datalab for a big insurance company and I am
actively looking for Data Scientists & Data Engineers (junior or senior) in
Niort. Feel free to reach me at yann.carbonne@keyrus.com (with HN in the
title).

------
trez
LiNote|France, OnSite, Full-Time

we built a device so simple people with Alzheimer's disease can receive video
calls, pictures and reminders even without any former smartphone/tablet
experience.

We are looking for a CTO. Our stack is Python, JS, Android, Postgres and
Rabbitmq.

For more info visit our website: [https://linote.fr](https://linote.fr) To get
in touch: anthony@linote.fr

------
modo_
unspun ([https://www.unspuntech.com/](https://www.unspuntech.com/)) | software
engineer, computational geometry | San Francisco, Ca | Full-time | Onsite

unspun is a venture-backed robotics and digital apparel company building
completely custom jeans for each consumer. We are developing an automated
process for creating perfectly fitting jeans. Starting from a customer’s 3D
body scan, our system generates customized pattern pieces that are then
assembled on-demand. This removes the need for inventory and eliminates
unnecessary waste. We’re building this by leveraging tools like Blender’s
Python API and CGAL to automate the steps necessary to go from a surface mesh
of a body scan to customized apparel pattern DXFs

[https://angel.co/unspun/jobs/428124-software-engineer-
comput...](https://angel.co/unspun/jobs/428124-software-engineer-
computational-geometry)

If you think you're a good fit for this role, you can reach me at
stephen@unspuntech.com.

------
kiney
conventic | DevOps Engineer | Bonn or Braunschweig, Germany | Full-time

Software development, consulting around software development and digitization
and a lot of experience This is conventic:

Development of tailor-made digital strategies Execution of complex software
development projects Assumption of responsibility in important areas such as
architecture, quality control, project management or requirements management
Software development based on the highest quality standards, for example
through high-level automation and test-driven development (TDD, BDD)

What we offer: \- Competitive Salary

\- Startup Culture

\- Team getaways

\- Flexible working hours

Your profile:

You have experience in system administration with Linux

You have deep knowledge of Windows and Linux

You have a technological understanding of technical relationships in IT
(network, basic services (e.g., DNS))

Docker, Kubernetes, OpenShift, etc. are familiar with their application

You have the ability to get used to technical topics quickly

You know IT-technical processes, especially in software development

You are confident in dealing with testing and test automation

Please contact us via
[https://conventic.com/karriere/](https://conventic.com/karriere/)

------
kpennell
DevelopIntelligence | Technical Trainer | Boulder, CO | REMOTE |
[https://developintelligence.com/catalog](https://developintelligence.com/catalog)

We need technical trainers for Kubernetes/Docker, React, and GoLang (among
many others). The training sessions are 2-4 days and we pay $1500 per day.

Please contact: Pennell <kyle@developintelligence.com>

------
makeshifthoop
Sensor Tower | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://sensortower.com](https://sensortower.com)

Sensor Tower provides key metrics for everyone involved in the mobile
ecosystem. Whether you’re a mobile app developer, a financial institution
performing mobile market research, or a large brand thinking about your mobile
initiatives, we provide your one-stop shop for due diligence. Mobile app
revenue grew by 27.8% from H1 2017 ($26.9B) to H1 2018 ($34.4B) - and we’re
excited to continue in our mission: To Be the Trusted Source of Mobile
Insights.

We use Rails, MongoDB, Knockout, and Go.

Learn more about our engineering culture, who we are, and what we do at
[https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-tower](https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-
tower)

Our open roles:

\- Full Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a421feb6-2c0e-4f1b-adb1-84...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a421feb6-2c0e-4f1b-adb1-84d8129b9545?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

\- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d7c8e86963f?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

\- Director of Engineering:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/5d633b40-e089-4b81-8f78-8d...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/5d633b40-e089-4b81-8f78-8d623403ea9f?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

\- Senior Software Engineer, Data:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e99bca8b0b8?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

\- Senior Data Scientist:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99dc9009180b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

If you're interested or have questions, email: jobs [at] sensortower [dot] com

------
bunchjesse
Apple, Inc. | Software Engineer - Notes | ONSITE - Cupertino at Infinite Loop

If you...

\- Have experience writing apps for our platforms

\- Are proficient with CS fundamentals and complexity analysis

\- Care about the little details that make an experience great

\- Want the opportunity to work on a highly visible app that is used daily by
millions of people

...come help us build the future of Notes!

Email me, the hiring manager, directly at bunch@apple.com. Please include
[HackerNews] in the subject line.

------
nathankane
Petal | New York, NY | Software Engineers | Onsite

Petal is a credit card for people without a credit history, by using machine
learning to analyze someone's cash flow instead of the traditional credit
score-based model. We serve the 65 million people in the U.S without a credit
history.

[https://jobs.lever.co/petalcard](https://jobs.lever.co/petalcard)

------
simonxca
ConsenSys | Fullstack Engineers | Toronto, Canada | Full-Time | ONSITE

ConsenSys is the leading blockchain consultancy globally.

We're hiring several Fullstack engineers in the Toronto area for greenfield
projects with major corporate clients.

We'll build systems for clients from the ground up using the Ethereum
blockchain and we'll be responsible for all parts of the stack.

Email directly with resume + info about yourself:

simon.xiong@consensys.net

------
org
Org | NYC, Zug, World | Blockchain, AI, Financial Engineering, P2P | ONSITE,
REMOTE | [https://org.network](https://org.network)

Org is reinventing the nature of the firm, through a new platform allowing
easier creation of proper unstoppable DAOs.

[https://org.network/jobs/](https://org.network/jobs/)

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: [https://challenge.curbside.com](https://challenge.curbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[https://curbside.com/jobs](https://curbside.com/jobs) • Palo Alto, Ca. •
Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW H-1B’s, but we
can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and O-1’s.

~~~
mylons
but you didn't follow the directions of how to post in this thread

------
akapajama
Preferred Networks | AI Researchers & Engineers | Tokyo | ONSITE, VISA,
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/)

We are a startup with ~150 members based in Tokyo, focusing on developing AI
for Autonomous Driving, Robotics, and Bio-Healthcare. We love open source and
are actively developing CuPy and the deep learning framework Chainer:
[https://github.com/cupy/cupy](https://github.com/cupy/cupy)
[https://github.com/chainer/chainer](https://github.com/chainer/chainer)

We have one of the world’s largest private GPU clusters, with 1024 NVIDIA
Tesla P100 and 512 V100 32Gb GPUs. Using our cluster we achieved the world
record at that time of training on ImageNet in 15 minutes:
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110) Recently, we got the 2nd prize out of 454
teams in the Google AI Open Images - Object Detection Track challenge on
Kaggle: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20180907](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20180907)

We have a strong emphasis on research, and our technical advisor is Pieter
Abbeel (UC Berkeley). We continuously publish at top conferences like ICRA,
ICCV, CVPR, ICLR, ICML, NIPS, NAACL, CHI, etc. We are a gold sponsor of NIPS
this year. Learn more about our research activities here:
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/activities](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/activities)

So far we have raised over $100 million from Toyota, FANUC, Hakuhodo DYHD,
Hitachi, Mizuho Bank, Mitsui & Co, Chugai Pharmaceutical and Tokyo Electron.

We have a western-style working environment with attractive salaries and
benefits in the heart of Tokyo. Ability to communicate in either English or
Japanese is OK. We are looking for talented individuals with skills in various
areas related to cutting-edge AI applications in many industries. Find out
more, and apply for all positions here: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/jobs](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/jobs)

------
siavosh
pMD | San Francisco, CA Software Engineer
[https://www.pmd.com/careers](https://www.pmd.com/careers) If you're
interested in health care, helping doctors/nurses/staff take better care of
their patients and work on the forefront of new healthcare models and the
tools they are beginning to need, come join us. We're a profitable small
company < 30 people, with double digit annual growth, no VC, and we move very
fast with no red-tape.

I actually found my current job on the monthly HN job post a few years ago,
and still here :) This is a very unique position given it's a mix of pure
engineering, and a significant customer facing role. Some testimonials of the
software: [https://www.pmd.com/reviews](https://www.pmd.com/reviews)

Contact: careers@pmd.com

*Unfortunately, at this time we are unable to provide visa sponsorship. Candidates must be authorized to work in the U.S. as a precondition of employment.

------
l_perrin
Front (YC S14) | Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA & Paris, France |
ONSITE | FULL-

At Front, we're redefining work communication and collaboration with our
shared inbox for teams. Front brings all of your communication channels
(email, Facebook, Twitter, Twilio SMS, live chat etc.) into one place, so you
can triage and assign messages, have internal conversations around them, and
even sync work across other apps you use from Salesforce to GitHub, without
ever leaving your inbox. Today, over 3,500 companies rely on Front to power
their communications, and we're just getting started.

We are hiring for software engineers across all parts of the stack. Apply at
[https://frontapp.com/jobs#openings](https://frontapp.com/jobs#openings) or
email us at jobs@frontapp.com.

* Front is a Great Place to Work-Certified™ company | [http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/front](http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/front)

* Our next chapter: Announcing our $66 million Series B round | [https://frontapp.com/blog/2018/01/24/our-next-chapter-announ...](https://frontapp.com/blog/2018/01/24/our-next-chapter-announcing-66-million-series-b/)

* Forbes: How Front Founder Mathilde Collin Raised $66 Million From Sequoia In Five Days | [https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2018/01/24/this-foun...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2018/01/24/this-founder-raised-66-million-in-5-days/)

* Front product roadmap | [https://trello.com/b/kZsVVrc8/front-product-roadmap](https://trello.com/b/kZsVVrc8/front-product-roadmap)

* Transparency at work | [https://medium.com/@collinmathilde/transparency-at-work-how-...](https://medium.com/@collinmathilde/transparency-at-work-how-open-should-you-be-669cfa680ae8#.we8536z5x)

* 20 Female Founded Startups to Join in 2018 | [https://blog.angel.co/female-founded-startups-to-join-in-201...](https://blog.angel.co/female-founded-startups-to-join-in-2018-93f3237365c6?gi=1cb3eedc3856)

------
bitExpert
bitExpert AG | Mannheim, Germany | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.bitexpert.de](https://www.bitexpert.de)

Our key to success is an experienced team who believes that the attribute
„Made in Germany“ can be recognized in each line of code.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/bitexpert](https://www.keyvalues.com/bitexpert)

Our open positions:

* Magento Developer: [https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/magento-entwicklerin/?ref=...](https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/magento-entwicklerin/?ref=keyvalues)

* PHP Developer: [https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/php-entwicklerin/?ref=keyv...](https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/php-entwicklerin/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: PHP, Magento, HTML5 / CSS3, Angular, Docker

------
ri_hutch
BitMEX is the world's largest cryptocurrency exchange by volume and continues
to expand across all departments. Our platform trades an average of $5B daily.
All positions are on-site in our downtown San Francisco office.

Our greatest needs right now are for Node/API Engineers, Lead SREs and a VP,
Data Science.

Visit bitmex.com/careers to learn more or reach out to people@bitmex.com.

------
oladon
ChatLingual | Senior Full-Stack Developer (Node.js) | Denver, Colorado | Full-
Time | ONSITE

ChatLingual | Full-Stack Developer (Node.js) | Denver, Colorado | Full-Time |
ONSITE

We're an early-stage company. All of us here at ChatLingual share the "big
picture" view and make intentional, well-considered decisions based thereon.
When we make a decision to do something, we acknowledge and document the
ramifications of that decision, including the things we're _not_ doing. We
write code and design systems that we'll be proud of, and when that's not the
case, we acknowledge, document, and prioritize fixes appropriately.

ChatLingual gives businesses access to new markets by removing one of the
oldest barriers to entry: language. We've built a platform that allows people
to communicate in 89 languages, which companies are using to support their
customers around the world. We are looking for two experienced, broadly-
skilled developers to join our team as we grow: we are currently hiring for
one senior position and one mid-level position.

Stack is Node.js, Postgres, Redis, and Angular hosted on AWS.

More details can be found on AngelList
([http://bit.ly/fullstack_details](http://bit.ly/fullstack_details)) or by
emailing us at 42@chatlingual.com.

Investors include: Foundry Group, Royal Street VC

Oversight team includes: Jeff Rohr[0], Former CFO at Deloitte; Ben Rifkin[1],
Partner at Royal Street Ventures; Tim Joyce[2], Former CIO of Xerox Customer
Care; Lucas Dickey[3], Co-founder of Fernish (an a16z portfolio company)

Feel free to post comments with feedback/questions here as well — I'll be
around.

[0] Jeff Rohr:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jprohr](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jprohr)

[1] Ben Rifkin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/benrifkin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/benrifkin)

[2] Tim Joyce: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/tim-joyce-
ab25081](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tim-joyce-ab25081)

[3] Lucas Dickey:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucasdickey](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucasdickey)

------
ocheung9
Robinhood | Engineering & Non-Engineering Roles | Menlo Park, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | robinhood.com

Robinhood is democratizing access to America’s financial system. Since our
public launch in 2015, we’ve cemented our position as the fastest-growing
brokerage with over two million users and billions of dollars in transaction
volume. Robinhood received recognition with the Apple Design Award, the Google
Material Design Award, and named Fast Company’s 11th Most Innovative Company
in the World.

We’re backed by top-tier investors such as DST Global, NEA, Index Ventures,
Thrive Capital, Ribbit Capital, a16z, and GV, as well as individuals such as
Jared Leto, Ashton Kutcher, John Legend, Snoop Dogg, and Nas.

We're always hiring software engineers for different teams across different
stacks. Our engineers work with cutting-edge technologies like Django, Python,
Go, Kafka, React, Redux. Check out our priority roles below:

* Senior Web Engineer [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/221794](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/221794)

Below are a few notable roles too:

*HR Manager [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/722573](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/722573)

Interested? Check out the job descriptions and apply directly at
robinhood.com/jobs

------
the_economist
BuildZoom (YC W13) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite Only |
[https://www.buildzoom.com](https://www.buildzoom.com)

New sales/ops role!

[https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/e4e758b4-88f2-4885-bf10-4441...](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/e4e758b4-88f2-4885-bf10-4441dcd6fb3f)

------
abhijit04
CarFax | Columbia, MO | Full-Stack Software Engineer | Full-time | Visa |
Onsite Carfax, a unit of IHS Markit (Nasdaq: INFO), helps millions of people
every day confidently shop, buy, own and sell used cars with innovative
solutions powered by Carfax vehicle history information. The expert in vehicle
history since 1984, Carfax provides exclusive services like Carfax Used Car
Listings, myCarfax, Carfax History-Based Value and the flagship Carfax®
Vehicle History Report™ to consumers and the automotive industry. Carfax owns
the world's largest vehicle history database and is a nationally recognized
top workplace by The Washington Post and Glassdoor.com. Shop, Buy, Own, Sell –
Show me the Carfax™. Based in London, IHS Markit is a world leader in critical
information, analytics and solutions.

Our tech stack: Groovy/Java ,React-Redux,GraphQL ,MySQL ,RabbitMQ ,AWS

We are seeking a full-stack Developer to help us create and maintain
innovative products and applications used by the biggest names in these
industries, along with tools to help our internal teams succeed. Our team
values intelligence, passion, creativity, teamwork, a sense of humor and fun.

Apply on [http://bit.ly/2wqivVA](http://bit.ly/2wqivVA) Please feel free to
reach out to me at abhijitpanchakshari at carfax.com

------
Lilt_brian
Lilt- SF Bay Area DevOps & Frontend Developer- Lilt is a high-performance,
large-scale language translation system. We invest in and prioritize both
workflow (i.e., usability and interface design) and backend NLP/AI systems.
Since the translation workforce is distributed worldwide, there are
interesting multi-region cloud engineering problems to solve. We have a strong
preference for building our own AI technology, so you’ll be implementing and
working with the latest techniques and ideas.

Senior DevOps Engineer- 3+ YRS EXP.- Kubernetes, Docker, Helm, MySQL, Python-
Java highly valued - Manage and deploy external and internal cloud systems in
GCP and AWS - Build dashboards and track metrics for the production systems -
Prevent and monitor security vulnerabilities - Adhere to the best infosec and
DevOps practices

Senior Frontend Developer- 2+ years exp - Angular, React+Redux, Javascript,
HTML, CSS- Node.js & MySQL- Develop our front-end web application, which also
includes a javascript library (for integration into sites and apps) and a REST
API. Work in a product team consisting of front-end developers, full-stack
engineers, and designers. Consult with our customers on product definition and
requirements. FullStack & Backend roles w: Python, Node.js, & Java. Please
send an email to: Brian@lilt.com

------
d0m
Listrunner | Montreal, Boston, San Francisco | fulltime front-end engineer |
onsite

Secure collaboration software for doctors
([https://listrunnerapp.com/](https://listrunnerapp.com/))

We're looking to hire experienced front-end engineers. Our stack includes
React, React-Native, Redux, Graphql, Rust, etc.

Please email jobs@listrunnerapp.com

------
shaunatpaypal
PayPal | Lead Software Engineer | San Jose, Austin | Full-time | On-site,
Remote

Web Platform Engineering at PayPal.

Looking for those with a great javascript skillset (client / server-side).
Comfortable with infrastructure and frameworks. Public cloud experience a
plus.

Benefits:

\- Great culture, Autonomy

\- Scale

\- Great health care, packages, equity, etc.

Apply: [https://goo.gl/ejXFqL](https://goo.gl/ejXFqL)

------
curo
Hakeema | EIR, Higher Education | Journalist & Higher Ed Specialist \--- If
you're a higher education enthusiast, we're looking for someone to run our new
higher education platform. You'll be running your own only media company
essentially, powered by a database of 1 million data points on 3000 higher ed
vendors.

Email kyle[at]hakeema[dot]com

------
hirohito
foriio | Front-end developer | Seed-Stage | Full-time | Tokyo, Japan | Onsite

foriio is network portfolio platform for creators. We aim to empower
individual creators by connecting to creators and opportunities.
[http://foriio.com](http://foriio.com)

\- Why? So many struggles to find a right tool to post/manage works in one
place. Also, because they alway want to put more time in to creative work they
always struggled promoting themselves and heading towards the direction they
want to go for.

We are helping them by providing a simple perfect tool for them to
showcase/manage their work and we also support their career by matching
projects/companies they are interested in.

Tech : Ruby on Rails, React native

Please hit us up, if you could share the passion of
helping/inspiring/empowering creators with us! We are working hard in Tokyo.
We also do consider sponsoring for visa too. :)

Contact us at : info@foriio.com Hiro Yamada | 1ne studio inc

------
nicogier
Allianz | DevOps Engineer | Munich, Germany | Onsite 60k€ - 100k€

The Data Science Platform (DSP) is an internal service which empowers the
Allianz group to develop, deploy, and operate data driven products end to end.
Our goal is to reduce time for our customers from the first product ideation
to its delivery following the DevOps philosophy. The DSP provides a scalable,
fault-tolerant, self-service, integrated, security-approved environment at a
competitive price. We strive for continuous improvement of our tool stack by
evaluating, contributing to, and integrating state of the art technologies.
Our platform community fosters knowledge and best practice sharing.

We are looking for a DevOps Engineer who is as passionate about our vision as
we are. This includes the following responsibilities:

\- Develop new functionalities for the DSP

\- Evaluate new technologies in the field of cloud computing, distributed
computing, data engineering, and data science

\- Resolve incidents and change requests

\- Support and interact with data scientists and data engineers within the
Allianz Group

\- Write user guides, announcements, blog posts, and best practices

Our platform is a diverse product consisting of several technologies. This
characteristic should be reflected in our cross functional team of individuals
who have a deep understanding of their technical specialty and at the same
time are able to work outside of their core area. We encourage to contribute
your individual strengths and personality to the team and give you the room to
develop some new skills and experiences. The following technical skills are
required for this particular position:

\---

Technical Skills:

\- Operations (Linux, Infrastructure as code, Metrics and log management,
Virtualization, Networks)

\- Software Development (Proficiency in at least one programming language (Go,
Scala, Python, Elm, Angular etc.), Continuous integration, deployment, and
delivery)

\- Data Engineering (Databases, Distributed systems, Workflow orchestration
and automation)

\- Tools: Build infrastructure (Gitlab CI, Jenkins), Artifact repository
(Nexus), Version control (Gitlab), Deployment & configuration automation
(Ansible, Puppet)

\- Other Skills (Team player, Agile, DevOps mindset, Open source, Fluent
English)

contact nico.gier@allianz.com

------
guidomednet
theMednet (YC W17) | Backend Engineer | New York City (NYC) | ONSITE |
[https://themednet.org](https://themednet.org)

theMednet is like StackOverflow for Doctors with a focus on Cancer. We started
the company because we were personally impacted by cancer and driven to build
something that would improve the lives of all patients. Our mission is to
improve knowledge sharing in medicine so that every doctor no matter where
they are has access to the best information on cancer treatment. theMednet is
a graduate of Y Combinator and is funded by prominent investors who were early
backers of numerous billion dollar companies and a grant from the National
Cancer Institute.

We are looking for our second hire (employee #2) a software engineer with
strong data analysis skills to join our small team. The role will focus on
building tools and products that use internal and 3rd party data to improve
user experience, data quality, and operation workflows. This includes:

* Building recommendation systems to improve content recommendations to doctors using theMednet

* Enhancing user profiles by leveraging 3rd party data sets like medical claims data

* Building tools to more accurately label information in our medical knowledge base

* Suggesting product changes to improve data capture for ML purposes. Identifying, transforming and integrating 3rd party data sets

Basic requirements:

* Backend engineer with experience with NLP/ML toolkits

* Driven by a mission to build something that will improve the lives of all cancer patients rich or poor.

* 4+ years experience and history of shipping product (at least 2 of those years at a funded startup)

* A high level thinker who likes to understand the business and user needs behind the technology they are building.

Apply at jobs@themednet.org

------
gabelev
United Technologies Digital Accelerator | Brooklyn, NY | Onsite, Full-time |
[http://digital.utc.com/](http://digital.utc.com/)

Industrial / Sensor IoT projects in Commercial + Aerospace looking for:

* Data Engineer

* SWE, Data

* DevOps Engineer, Data platforms / pipelines

I am the hiring manager; Please contact Peter dot Klochaney at utc dot com.

------
jamartini
iZotope Inc | Software Engineer | Cambridge, MA | Onsite

iZotope is seeking a Software Engineer for a position on our Spire product
development team, creating the next generation recording studio. You’ll be
joining a cross functional software team, responsible for the software running
on the Spire Studio hardware device and our iOS/Android Spire applications.
Your focus will be the Spire Studio application, but expect to learn and help
on other platforms to reach our product goals.

Technology focus will be C++ application running on a Linux embedded devices.
Experience with performance tuning and real time audio systems would be a
plus.

Full description:
[https://www.izotope.com/en/company/careers/jobs/engineering/...](https://www.izotope.com/en/company/careers/jobs/engineering/Software-
engineer.html)

------
HoyaSaxa
Narmi (Techstars NYC '17)| Senior Full Stack Engineer | New York, NY (NYC) |
ONSITE | [https://www.narmitech.com](https://www.narmitech.com) Narmi is
helping reinvent banking in the United States. We create a more accessible and
useful financial ecosystem by powering the online banking, mobile banking, and
open banking APIs for the 10,000 credit unions and community banks in the
United States. You'll be working on production software that has a real impact
on the average American's life everyday. Our software helps them save money on
their bills, understand their financial story, protect their families and move
money. Narmi was founded by two Georgetown University alums who previously
worked as CEO and CTO of a $18 million credit union and also at some of the
largest banks in the world. Even if you don't think you are an exact fit for
one of our current openings, we'd still love to talk.

We are always looking for well-rounded engineers to join our team in NYC.
Having expertise in python (django and django-rest-framework), vue.js, react
native, ansbile, terraform, visual design/UI/UX, and/or security are all
pluses!

Senior Full Stack Engineer: [https://angel.co/narmi/jobs/180510-senior-full-
stack-enginee...](https://angel.co/narmi/jobs/180510-senior-full-stack-
engineer)

Product Engineer: [https://angel.co/narmi/jobs/343383-product-
engineer](https://angel.co/narmi/jobs/343383-product-engineer)

The interview process entails an intro call to get to know each other, a
remote coding session, and finally an in-person half-day.

Some keywords: * Senior Full Stack Engineer, Senior Full-stack Engineer,
Senior Full Stack Developer, Senior Full-stack Developer * Senior Front End
Engineer, Senior Front-end Engineer, Senior Front End Developer, Senior
Software Engineer, Senior Product Engineer * Banking, finance, online banking,
mobile banking, open banking APIs, * New York City, New York, NY, NYC,
Manhattan

You can learn more on our website and apply via email: jobs @ our domain. Make
sure to mention you found us on Hacker News. You can also apply via
AngelList[1] Also please feel free to reach out directly to me chris @ our
domain.

[1] [https://angel.co/narmi/jobs](https://angel.co/narmi/jobs)

------
m15i
Genentech (Roche) | Data Science Imaging | South San Francisco | Full-Time |
ONSITE

[https://www.gene.com/careers/detail/201808-117349/PHC-
Data-S...](https://www.gene.com/careers/detail/201808-117349/PHC-Data-Science-
Imaging?src=JB-12568%27)

The PHC Data Science Imaging group seeks a talented and motivated Imaging Data
Scientist to join us in supporting the efforts of the Personalized Healthcare
(PHC) Group. To aid in the development of novel imaging biomarkers in PHC and
their potential use in clinical drug development, the RWD Imaging Group at
Roche is responsible for generating and executing plans to: (1) curate and
analyze clinical imaging data from Roche’s late stage (Ph3) clinical trials,
and (2) devise plans to gain access to (and analyze) clinical imaging data
from a RWD setting (e.g., health registries, hospital systems, etc.).

The position requires extensive cross functional collaborations working with a
diverse team of clinical subject matter experts, data- and imaging scientists,
statisticians, and IT staff. Your responsibilities will primarily support
image analysis efforts within the group, focusing especially on applying
Machine- and Deep Learning approaches to oncology-, neuroscience-, and
ophthalmology projects. In addition to developing and applying novel, data-
driven approaches to solving RWD image analysis challenges, the position
requires the Imaging Data Scientist to work closely with clinical imaging data
management group to deploy, maintain and integrate computational solutions.
The job will utilize and build on your experience in scientific/medical
imaging, data and image management, application of novel statistical and
machine learning approaches to `big data’, software development, and
scientific data transfers.

Responsibilities:

Collaborate with internal imaging- and data scientists and external vendors to
derive and validate novel imaging biomarkers in support of clinical drug
development and RWD evidence (payer support) generation

Identify and gain access to external RWD imaging data sources

Curate/clean/organize large and messy clinical imaging datasets

Identify and support imaging data management solutions within PHC

Continually search for opportunities to automate workflows and streamline
processes

Support and contribute to the development of advanced analytics and
computational tools

------
bconway
Meshify | Backend Engineer, Frontend Lead, Frontend Engineer | Austin, TX |
Full-time | On-site (relocation possible)

Meshify is an IoT data capture, analytics, and analysis company headquartered
in Austin, TX. The company is a wholly owned subsidiary of HSB Group in
Hartford, CT, part of Munich Re, one of the world’s largest reinsurers. We
make heavy use of Go, PostgreSQL, Cassandra (Scylla), and NSQ. The frontend is
JavaScript and Riot/React-ish.

Backend Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/meshifycom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/meshifycom/view/P_AAAAAADAAADI4TwjiiNppL)

Frontend Lead:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/meshifycom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/meshifycom/view/P_AAAAAADAACfEV7s2BFfmij)

Frontend Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/meshifycom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/meshifycom/view/P_AAAAAADAAADEASnMhSCvDV)

------
blakeburch
PMG Advertising Agency | Jr. Data Engineer | Full Time | ONSITE | Fort Worth
TX or Austin TX | www.pmg.com

We're a independent, full-funnel digital agency with 150+ employees that
drives results for global brands like Apple, OpenTable, Sephora, Cirque du
Soleil and Abercrombie & Fitch. We're actively looking to grow our data
engineering division to develop sustainable data pipelines that power
analytics dashboards, bidding algorithms, and automated scripts. We currently
process data from more than 30 API connections and store over 30TB of
marketing data alone. Your efforts will directly contribute to the
effectiveness of our client's digital media spend of more than $200mm+ each
year.

Ranked by Deloitte as one of the fastest growing companies in its Technology
Fast 500, PMG has rapidly carved out a unique space for ourselves through the
breadth and depth of our audience marketing expertise and by building on our
own proprietary technology and data infrastructure. Beyond our work, we focus
on building relationships and keeping employees happy - part of the reason
we've Ad Age named us #5 in advertising's Best Places to Work for 2016 and
2017!

Jr. Data Engineer -
[https://www.pmg.com/careers/#job/7688affb-c57d-49b0-80d2-91f...](https://www.pmg.com/careers/#job/7688affb-c57d-49b0-80d2-91feb74f8f87?lever-
source=hacker-news)

Alongside our data engineering role, we're always looking for strong
candidates for our development, analytics, data science, and data innovation
teams. If you have the technical chops, want to work with large data sets, and
have an interest in digital marketing, please reach out to blake@pmg.com.

------
cyptus
nexnox GmbH | C# Angular SKILLER? | Berlin, Germany | Fulltime, ONSITE |
40-65k € + bonus

We are developing SaaS-Solutions for the food and gastronomy branch. We are
optimizing the processes for easy reporting incidents to the right people,
detecting new issues early and fix these fast. The obtained data is used to
create device lifecycle and service providers performance reports. We are
providing intelligent solution proposals for future issues. Our focus is on
innovation and maximum usability.

We offer:

    
    
      - high-end CPUs
      - simple hierarchies
      - full time job, flexible working hours
      - active contribution in an new department
      - free drinks (hot & cold), especially club mate
      - extra holidays & team-events
      - central & modern office
    

more infos: [https://nexnox.com/](https://nexnox.com/)

see you soon :-)

------
pot2mayo
Bitcraft | Frontend / backend engineer | Full Time Onsite | Tokyo, Japan

== About us ==

Bitcraft is a young company based in Tokyo, specialized in developing backend
solutions for console and mobile video games.

We also support our clients on the frontend development of games using common
game engines such as Unity3D or Unreal, as well as the creation of web-based
administration tools.

== Positions ==

We are looking for an enthusiastic and passionate developer to join our team.

Since technologies quickly evolve, we need someone motivated to keep up with
the flow and who is interested in learning new frameworks when something
exciting comes up.

We have server-oriented positions as well as client-side development
positions.

We offer you the opportunity to become a key member of our team with great
potential for career evolution.

Let's talk about what you want to do, or what you want to learn, and see what
is the best fit.

Speaking Japanese is not a requirement.

== Office ==

The office, located in central Tokyo (5 minutes walking distance from the
famous Shibuya crossing), is easy to access and in a pleasant area.

We also have a pretty awesome rooftop terrasse (see pictures on our website)
on which we like enjoy lunch and refreshing after-work beers.

== Projects ==

Just to give you an idea of the kind of project we work on, we completed the
development of Final Fantasy Explorers Force (
[http://www.ffexforce.jp](http://www.ffexforce.jp) ), a multi-player RPG game
on smartphone.

Bitcraft was in charge of the entire backend development as well as the
conception of administration and deployment tools required in production.

The game is only available in Japan at the moment.

== Links ==

■ Website: [https://www.bitcraft.co.jp/](https://www.bitcraft.co.jp/)

■ GitHub: [https://github.com/bitcraftCoLtd](https://github.com/bitcraftCoLtd)

■ Google+:
[https://plus.google.com/+BitcraftCoJp](https://plus.google.com/+BitcraftCoJp)

■ To apply: career@bitcraft.co.jp

------
nkassis
indico.io | Backend Engineer | Boston | Full-Time | Onsite

What we do: We are a machine learning company targeting the enterprise market.
Our focus is building tools that allows non-techincal enterprise customers to
solve problems with unstructured data but at small data volumes.

What we are looking for:

An experienced backend engineer who would like to work in python on a micro
services architecture. Our system handle dataset etl, model training &
querying, result analysis, user management, process management etc...

You'd be joining a small team with a lot of freedom to direct the future of
our technical systems. Aside from work, our team enjoys board game nights,
outings and puns, lots and lots of puns.

More details here:

[https://jobs.lever.co/indico/e8893762-0995-404a-8236-f21c4a8...](https://jobs.lever.co/indico/e8893762-0995-404a-8236-f21c4a8a35e6)

------
brylie
MaaS Global is hiring: \- Global Marketing Manager \- Android Developer \-
Serverless JavaScript Developer

[https://careers.barona.fi/#/?branch=all&search=MaaS%20Global...](https://careers.barona.fi/#/?branch=all&search=MaaS%20Global%20Oy&order=newest)

------
siirihakulinen
Smartly.io | Helsinki, Finland | ONSITE, relocation assistance
|[https://www.smartly.io](https://www.smartly.io)

Smartly.io is looking for:

    
    
      - Full Stack Software Developers 
      - a Backend Software Developer 
      - a DevOps - Site Reliability Engineer 
      - a Senior Data Scientist 
      - a Software Developer (BI Solutions)
      - a Software Developer (Infrastructure & Tooling)
    

Learn more about the jobs and apply at smartly.io/developer.

– – – –

Smartly.io is a fast-growing team of 250+, building a SaaS power tool to
automate and optimize online marketing for the largest online businesses
globally including eBay, Uber, and Skyscanner.

We’re building the best product company to work for, where highly autonomous
engineering teams take full ownership of creating a world-class software
platform. As an engineer at Smartly.io you get to tackle challenges of
considerable scale and complexity. We develop our product at a fast pace and
in close cooperation with our customers.

We build tools that help our customers work more effectively. Our product is
at the core of how business is done today: it allows brands grow their
business online, across platforms like Facebook, Pinterest and Google. We
automate all repetitive manual work to help them grow their sales, not
headcount.

Engineers at Smartly.io say they chose us thanks to the great work culture and
smart colleagues. We only hire to elevate the team, not to delegate tasks,
which means that everyone you work with is a true professional. We believe in
self-organization, transparency and candid feedback—everyone can speak up and
help make better decisions together.

------
mwilkison
NuCypher is looking for generalist engineers to join us in building the future
of decentralized privacy-preserving technologies, including proxy re-
encryption and fully homomorphic encryption.

Responsibilities:

* Design, build, and maintain the core infrastructure powering our decentralized network;

* Implement cryptographic primitives and write robust, security-first code that will run in high-risk, adversarial environments;

* Improve engineering standards, tooling, and processes;

* Review team members’ code to collaboratively identify bugs and correct security issues;

* Help establish threat models against our decentralized network and protocol.

Competencies:

* Deep knowledge of Python, Go, Javascript, Rust, or C;

* Familiarity with public-key cryptography and related cryptosystems, and the OpenSSL APIs;

* Familiarity with DevOps, CI/CD processes (CircleCI experience a plus!), git, automated testing (such as pytest), and other software development best practices;

* Verbal and written technical English.

Bonus Points:

* Experience with AWS deployment and management (IAM, ec2, s3, etc);

* Familiarity with applied cryptography literature/papers, and advanced cryptographic concepts like lattice-based cryptography and zero-knowledge proofs;

* Experience with designing and/or implementing large-scale distributed systems;

* Experience working with Ethereum, other blockchain ecosystems, or managing any decentralized network at scale (not necessarily blockchain-related) is a major plus;

* Deep understanding or knowledge of consensus networks and protocols, specifically as they relate to cryptocurrencies and other blockchain applications;

* Any experience, professional or amateur, working in security engineering, appsec, or other information security roles is a major plus (hackers are welcome!).

If you’re a good fit, send your CV and a code sample that you’re proud of to
careers@nucypher.com. No recruiters, please.

About NuCypher: We believe that unconditional privacy is a fundamental human
right, and NuCypher was founded to empower individuals to assert that right in
the digital age. We’re building the tools and infrastructure to protect this
right by combining new advances in cryptography with decentralization.

------
snaza
CJ Affiliate | Senior Software Engineer | Los Angeles, CA and Santa Barbara,
CA | Onsite

We're the leader in affiliate marketing, and we're solving interesting
problems at scale. We interact with almost 1B users monthly and drive over
100M transactions a year.

We are dedicated to personal and professional growth for all of our engineers.
We send delegations to several conferences each year (Strata, Re:Invent,
Defcon, React Rally, etc.), run lunch-and-learns and various working groups,
offer personal study time, and foster a culture of teaching.

We value TDD, pair programming, automation, and dogma-free agile practices

We enjoy the financial backing of a Fortune 500 business while maintaining the
independence, agility, and lack of bureaucracy of a smaller company.

Apply Online at
[http://jobs.cj.com/jobs/category/engineering/](http://jobs.cj.com/jobs/category/engineering/)

or email me at snazarian at cj.com

[https://engineering.cj.com](https://engineering.cj.com) |
[https://github.com/cjdev](https://github.com/cjdev)

------
sdunford
www.knotch.it/jobs | Knotch | Various Roles | NYC | ONSITE | Full-time |

Engineering

\- Front End Software Engineer

\- Full Stack Software Engineer

\- Senior Data Platform Engineer

Other Roles

\- Client Success Analyst

\- Senior Client Success Manager

\- Content Marketing Associate

\- Manager / Director of Enterprise Brand Sales

Work with the top Knotch Team We’re solving a major problem and it needs your
attention. At Knotch, we are creating not only real-time intelligence
platforms for digital marketing for brands but helping these brands understand
the way people respond emotionally to their content through beautifully
designed products and interfaces.

Since our founding in 2013, Knotch has become recognized as the industry
leader in data transparency and we’ve seen this in rising users, partners and
followers. We’re growing our internal team, and naturally, we are looking for
awesome people. Yes, we’re a fun startup with all the perks, but no, we don’t
have a ping-pong table.

------
allxflores
General Electric | Chicago | Full-Time | We’re looking for interaction
designers, front-end developers, and UX researchers. We’re building a large
design team in Chicago. A brand new design system and new large projects.
Please reach out to me for further information! alex.flores@ge.com

~~~
dkarbayev
Do you consider hiring international candidates?

------
urlwolf
Deep Learning Retreat | Part-time instructor (2 days every 3 months) | San
Francisco | ONSITE | Part-time

Side gig for someone who loves teaching and mentoring. Can be on a weekend
day, make sure your contract with your fulltime employer allows that. If you
don't know deep learning to a level you can teach it but know classical ML,
you are good. You are a specialist in one ML domain. You're a good
communicator, you're self-sufficient & you're passionate about the work you
do.

==Mission==

Take 'Bedroom deep learning' to the next level. Every participant comes out of
the door with a portfolio project that has social impact, ideally at scale.

At DLR, we believe (in spite of the hype) deep learning is actually
underappreciated. It has more potential to generate an impact than most other
technologies. Big companies (Google, Amazon, Facebook, Netflix, Waymo, Uber,
Apple, etc.) are ‘killing it’ using deep learning in their products. You hear
you need lots of data and computation to build anything remotely useful. This
is just not true. You don’t need to be a corporation to have ridiculous
amounts of effect with deep learning!

The more we talk to companies interviewing today, the more apparent it is: A
portfolio project is decisive when making hiring judgments. Jeremy Howard
recommends it. Andrew Ng recommends it. Why? It’s far better at discriminating
talent than any other proxy (CVs don’t work; pedigree doesn’t work; puzzles
don’t work).

You can read more about our method here:
[https://deeplearningretreat.com/method-and-
manifesto/](https://deeplearningretreat.com/method-and-manifesto/) See also
the kind of projects we build: a combination of cheap hardware and deep
learning that produces serious social impact.

==Company Values==

[https://deeplearningretreat.com/work-at-
dlr/](https://deeplearningretreat.com/work-at-dlr/) We follow the 'Teal' model
(Book: reinventing organizations). The company has a strong purpose and
everyone is autonomous and empowered.

Other instructors tell us that they learn a lot by teaching here. You can join
anyone else's session anytime.

We are customer funded.

==Interview==

Phone call / coffee (1 hr) >> In-person (3 hrs) >> Onsite w/team, teaching to
DLR participants (half-to-full day)

------
brettz
Pornhub | Adult content | Montreal QC | On-site Come work at the 12th highest
trafficked website in the world. We are looking for:

-Data Scientists

-Senior Mobile Product Manager

-Senior PHP Developers

-Front-end Developers

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal. Email me your CV: jobs@pornhub.com
and please mention you saw the post on HN. More info on pornhub.com/jobs

~~~
hbcondo714
Would you mind sharing some insight on what role PHP plays in your tech stack
that scales so incredibly high?

~~~
mtnGoat
its really not as hard as one might think. not easy, but php can handle it
just as well as any other language, is my point.

------
dubizzlehires
dubizzle an OLX company|Dubai|Full-Time/ONSITE| dubizzle is the leading
classifieds platform in the Middle East, with over 280 employees belonging to
40 different nationalities we hire globally. We are looking for engineers to
come in and make a real impact on what already is a great team. Our open roles
are listed below [https://www.olxgroup.com/search/engineering/uae-dubai/all-
br...](https://www.olxgroup.com/search/engineering/uae-dubai/all-brands)
Python Engineers Full Stack Engineers Senior Test Automation Front End
engineers DevOps Engineers. Come join our fun culture and be part of a great
team that's building a great product.

------
stale2002
Twitch | Software Engineer | Video | San Francisco | Full-time

The VOD (video on demand) team builds features and products that transform the
magic of Twitch live broadcasts into an enduring, unique viewing experience
for all fans. The team builds tools that enables creators to create, edit,
feature, share and organize their content while engaging with fans no matter
what time of day or night. Our team is on the cutting edge of video-editing-
in-the-cloud and solving discovery with millions of hours of content.

We are looking for a front-end engineer, or full-stack engineer with web
engineering skills, to join the VOD team here at Twitch. The right person will
have a passion for building truly delightful UI and solving creator and viewer
needs in elegant, performant ways.

Job posting:
[https://jobs.lever.co/twitch/6e8ff46f-2edb-4239-95ca-a20ce55...](https://jobs.lever.co/twitch/6e8ff46f-2edb-4239-95ca-a20ce55ae0c0?lever-
via=Vo6Uvwormc)

------
the_economist
BuildZoom (YC W13) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite Only |
[https://www.buildzoom.com](https://www.buildzoom.com)

BuildZoom simplifies the process of selecting a general contractor and
improving the outcomes of remodeling and construction projects. By gathering
and analyzing information on 3.5 million licensed contractors and 100 million
improvement projects, we bring new levels of transparency and accountability
to a notoriously difficult industry.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/buildzoom](https://www.keyvalues.com/buildzoom)

Our open positions:

* Lead Software Engineer, Data Platform: [https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/5d98e8d6-b8be-4871-a1de-109a...](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/5d98e8d6-b8be-4871-a1de-109af3cb204d?lever-origin=agency&lever-source%5B%5D=KEYVALUES)

* Senior Software Engineer, Back End: [https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/ec706cb2-dd89-4e57-8815-1dd7...](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/ec706cb2-dd89-4e57-8815-1dd7954b2ec1?lever-origin=agency&lever-source%5B%5D=KEYVALUES)

* Software Engineer (New College Grad - 2019): [https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/7e5403c6-1bcf-497f-a360-efcd...](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/7e5403c6-1bcf-497f-a360-efcd369c0911?lever-origin=agency&lever-source%5B%5D=KEYVALUES)

* Software Engineer, Data: [https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/03ea7dc4-0156-461e-bcc1-7613...](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/03ea7dc4-0156-461e-bcc1-7613cd6dbaf6?lever-origin=agency&lever-source%5B%5D=KEYVALUES)

* Software Engineer, Full Stack: [https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/de320f7b-65b9-492a-b1fe-bb51...](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/de320f7b-65b9-492a-b1fe-bb514de26d0a?lever-origin=agency&lever-source%5B%5D=KEYVALUES)

* Software Engineering Intern (Fall '18): [https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/4b6958f3-b039-40df-ba45-395f...](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/4b6958f3-b039-40df-ba45-395fd4a48b0c?lever-origin=agency&lever-source%5B%5D=KEYVALUES)

------
knocte
Diginex | Blockchain startup | Hong Kong | F#/C#/Linux devs | Fulltime
employees ONSITE preferred, VISA sponsors (for freelancers we might accept
part-time and/or remote work, if you prove yourself to be worth it)

We are a blockchain start-up based in Hong Kong. Our business consists of
cryptocurrency mining, financial services, Initial Coin Offering (ICO) &
blockchain technology consulting, and software research. Among our products,
we are developing an opensource crossplatform multicurrency wallet app for
desktop & mobile devices and we have plans to build a cryptocurrency exchange
platform. Our goal is to become a legitimate, regulated, go-to global
blockchain service provider. Our core values are based on high professional
standards, where the ability to work effectively and independently is a must-
have.

We are looking for filling several vacancies for the following roles in the
next few weeks:

\- Linux DevOps (no previous blockchain experience required): must be
comfortable working with opensource workflows (pullrequests, code review, git,
etc), with main responsibilities including packaging(deb/rpm+snap+flatpak), CI
curation (we use GitLab+AzureDevOps), cloud infrastructure
(AWS,Kubernetes,TerraForm...). Typescript & selenium experience are a plus.

\- F#+C#+Xamarin Developer (no previous blockchain experience required): must
be comfortable working with opensource workflows (pullrequests, code review,
git, etc). Typescript & selenium experience are a plus.

\- QA Engineer (no previous blockchain experience required): must be
comfortable working with opensource workflows (pullrequests, code review, git,
etc) with main responsibilities including Selenium tests development and bug
reporting. Typescript experience is a plus.

Work onsite (relocation package is offered) is preferred but not a must.
Please send CV and short cover letter to andres.aragoneses at diginex dot com.

------
Tiwana
1 point by Tiwana 26 days ago | parent [-] | on: Ask HN: Who is hiring?
(September 2018)

PeopleDoc| Software Engineer & Site Reliability Enginner, Engineering Manager
| Paris | REMOTE | Full-time Our tech stack : Python/Django, Java, Scala,
Javascript/ember.js, PostgreSQL, Rabbit MQ, Redis, Openstack, Ansible
PeopleDoc is making the difficult job of HR easier through our cloud based HR
Service Delivery platform The PeopleDoc's DNA is technology. Our R&D team is
composed by more than 80 high-skilled people dedicated in delivering good code
and being really active in the Opensource community. The team is completely
autonomous and has all latitude to make its own choice. We believe in micro-
service approach and zero down time deployment.

[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/peopledoc](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/peopledoc)

------
ChewyTechJobs
Chewy Engineering | Senior Software Engineer,Java | Boston, MA- Onsite

[https://www.chewy.com/jobs/position/534290?gh_jid=534290](https://www.chewy.com/jobs/position/534290?gh_jid=534290)

------
mathildepatmon
Smartcar - The connected car API for developers.

We have Full Stack and Front End full time and internship openings onsite.

Check out our careers page:
[https://smartcar.com/careers/](https://smartcar.com/careers/)

------
ShaneCurran
Muon | Dublin, Ireland | Competitive Salary and Stock Options

We’re hiring full stack developers to become early members of our core tech
team in Dublin.

Help us build simple developer APIs that let companies process personal data
without seeing, storing or handling it.

Email careers@muon.network

------
sriharis
nilenso | Engineer | Bangalore, India | ONSITE, REMOTE (India) |
[http://nilenso.com](http://nilenso.com)

nilenso is an employee-owned software cooperative. We're looking for people
we'd really like to work with.

We work on problems that are technically deep, large scale, in domains with
high impact, and we have an affinity to work with functional languages:
Clojure, Elixir, Haskell et.al.

You can read more about working at nilenso here:
[https://nilenso.com/careers.html](https://nilenso.com/careers.html). Write to
us (moshimoshi@nilenso.com) if you're interested.

------
julioademar
Fractal Blockchain | Porto, Berlin or remote |
[https://trustfractal.com/](https://trustfractal.com/)

Fractal builds compliance and identity products for the web and blockchain.
We're already ahead of Telegram and Coinbase in identity provisioning and
verification.

We're looking for ridiculously good senior engineers. The unicorn candidate
will know full-stack web, AWS infra (docker/terraform for Fargate/ECS) and
have blockchain familiarity. We work mostly with Ruby/Rails, JavaScript/React,
and Go. Amazing engineering team full of A-players.

You can see a quick brief of what we're looking for here:
[http://drop.whoisjuliosantos.com/ik9Y1z](http://drop.whoisjuliosantos.com/ik9Y1z)

If you see yourself in this brief, we should talk! I'm the CTO:
julio@frctls.com

------
athreya86
eBay | Backend Software Engineer | San Jose CA | FULL TIME, ONSITE

eBay's transaction risk team is looking for backend software engineers at all
levels. We have multiple positions open. As part of this team, you will be
working on products that handle payment risk processes at eBay - both the new
Adyen integration as well as the existing Paypal integration. This is an high
impact position with lots of opportunity to grow.

Technologies: Java, Jersey based REST services, Spring batch based batch jobs,
Event/Messaging systems

Tools: Git, Maven, Jenkins

Datastores: Oracle, Mongodb, Elastic search, Hadoop, Teradata

I'm a PD from this team. Shoot me an email at baathreya @ ebay . com

------
vivcomma
comma.ai | engineers | San Francisco | onsite | full-time

OPEN SOURCE SELF DRIVING CAR
[https://github.com/commaai/openpilot](https://github.com/commaai/openpilot)

Here's the plan: [https://medium.com/@comma_ai/our-road-to-self-driving-
victor...](https://medium.com/@comma_ai/our-road-to-self-driving-
victory-603a9ed20204)

Our stack is largely Python, with some C/C++ and JS(React). Primarily looking
for a firmware engineer and a lead openpilot engineer with a physics or math
background.

Reach out with a GitHub to givemeajob@comma.ai

------
mikehauschild
ASAPP - stealth AI startup (~150 employees and growing) in downtown NYC and SF
(we offer relocation) solving complex and frustrating enterprise problems.
More about us and our products:
[https://www.asapp.com/](https://www.asapp.com/)

Careers Page (but feel free to email me to apply at mike@asapp.com):
[https://www.asapp.com/careers](https://www.asapp.com/careers)

Product Traction: Our products are deployed with multiple Fortune 100
companies that spend billions on the problems we're solving

Funding: One of the highest-funded startups in NYC at our current round
(funded by John Doerr / Dave Strohm / John Chambers) - more information on our
investors: [https://www.asapp.com/team](https://www.asapp.com/team) (at the
bottom of the page)

Office Location: NYC (1 World Trade Center, 80th floor) <> SF (SoMa) <> coming
to Argentina (Buenos Aires) soon!

Open Roles: Senior Backend Engineers <> Senior Frontend Engineers <> Research
Scientists (PhD with focus in ML/NLP) <> Security Engineer <> DevOps (Site
Reliability) Engineers <> Technical Project Managers <> Mobile Engineers <>
Data Scientists <> ML Engineers <> Product Designers

Interview Process: Phone/Hangouts Chat >> Onsite Interview Day >> Meet our CEO
>> Offer

Research: For the past ten years, members of our research team have earned top
awards and distinctions at the most prestigious conferences in computational
linguistics, and remain important contributors to the global research
community. Recently, Regina Barzilay, one of our closest academic
collaborators, was awarded a MacArthur Fellowship for her contributions to the
field of NLP. If you'd like to check out our Research team,
[https://www.asapp.com/research](https://www.asapp.com/research)

Perks: Generous Base Salary <> Equity <> 401K <> Excellent Health Benefits <>
Daily Catered Lunch from NYC's Best Restaurants <> Wellness Perks <> Amazing
Office and View

Contact us: please email me at mike@asapp.com to setup a time to talk to me or
someone from the engineering team. Feel free to connect with me as well,
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mhauschild/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mhauschild/)

------
rhsimplex
corrux | Frontend Developer | Munich, Germany | 50-60K + equity Full-time or
Part-time ONSITE INTERNS

corrux is a data analytics company focused on the construction space. We are
developing solutions to leverage the increasing amounts of data being
collected on construction sites to increase efficiency and prioritize
equipment maintenance.

The current construction industry UX for equipment maintenance is dated (see
examples [1] and [2]) and fragmented. You'll have the opportunity to
drastically improve this experience for project managers and people on the
ground.

We are searching for our first frontend developer. We have written a dashboard
in Grafana for demo purposes, but we need to create a full-fledged platform to
flexibly display sensor readings from construction assets alongside
maintenance alerts generated by our machine-learning models. Based on customer
contact we are strongly opinionated on how the application should look and act
(we hope you view this as a positive), but you'll have considerable freedom in
picking the stack. Most of our backend infrastructure is hosted on Azure.

We're looking for someone with a few years experience and a couple shipped
products under their belt. Hiring experience is also desirable, since you'll
be helping to build out the frontend team in the coming months. Note for part-
time applicants: We ask that you only apply for the part-time position if
you're open to transitioning to full-time within a year.

Please email me with questions (ryan at corrux.io) or apply directly here:
[https://corrux.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=26](https://corrux.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=26)

[1]
[https://www.liebherr.com/shared/media/corporate/documents/br...](https://www.liebherr.com/shared/media/corporate/documents/brochures/services/lidat/lidat-
earthmoving/liebherr-lidat-comprehensive-en.pdf)

[2] [http://www.certiq.info/uploads/certiq-on-boomer-with-rig-
con...](http://www.certiq.info/uploads/certiq-on-boomer-with-rig-control-
system.pdf)

------
mthomasb
Bonsai (YC W16) | REMOTE | Growth Lead

Come build the future of freelancing

[https://angel.co/bonsai/jobs/426887-growth-
lead](https://angel.co/bonsai/jobs/426887-growth-lead)

------
Xyik
wish.com | San Francisco, CA | Data Analyst / Data Engineer - User Acquisition
| Full Time |

\- SQL / Hive / Presto \- Looker / Tableau \- Excel \- Experience with large
data sets \- Python or R is a plus \- Comfortable interpreting and analyzing
data to make and present decisions through a data-driven process such as
designing and interpreting A/B test results

[https://jobs.lever.co/wish/993b5845-0e4e-4278-8230-447bbb0fa...](https://jobs.lever.co/wish/993b5845-0e4e-4278-8230-447bbb0fa589?lever-
via=xHrWGfD3d7)

------
dubizzlehires
dubizzle an OLX company|Dubai|Full-Time/ONSITE|

dubizzle is the leading classifieds platform in the Middle East, with over 280
employees belonging to 40 different nationalities we hire globally.

We are looking for engineers to come in and make a real impact on what already
is a great team.

Our open roles are listed below

[https://www.olxgroup.com/search/engineering/uae-dubai/all-
br...](https://www.olxgroup.com/search/engineering/uae-dubai/all-brands)

Python Engineers

Full Stack Engineers

Senior Test Automation

Front End engineers

DevOps Engineers.

Come join our fun culture and be part of a great team that's building a great
product.

------
softwaredaily
Software Engineering Daily. REMOTE
[https://www.softwareengineeringdaily.com/jobs](https://www.softwareengineeringdaily.com/jobs)

We create journalism about technology.

------
rahimnathwani
Oakam | London, UK | Full-time | Product Managers, Data Scientists, Software
Engineers, UX Design/Research |
[https://www.oakam.com/](https://www.oakam.com/)

I co-founded Oakam >10 years ago, and am currently the CPO. We give loans to
people ignored by banks and mainstream lenders, helping them with their
financial needs today, and helping them build their credit history. We make
automated loan decisions with a unique combination of traditional and
alternative data and, of course, have proprietary machine learning models. We
have lent more than £350 million in small loans to date, and are growing fast.

We still have a lot to do to improve our models, incorporate new sources of
data, make our application form+process smoother, re-design and re-build parts
of our back-end systems to get ready for international expansion, and more. So
we're looking to hire for several roles:

VP of Engineering
[[https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=17](https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=17)]

Senior Software Engineers (Tech Leads)
[[https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=13](https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=13)]

Lead DevOps Engineer
[[https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=26](https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=26)]

Mobile Engineers
[[https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=8](https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=8)]

Product Managers
[[https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=15](https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=15)]

Data Scientists
[[https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=10](https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=10)]

Senior UX Designer
[[https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=11](https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=11)]

UX Researcher
[[https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=12](https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=12)]

You can submit your application online or, for more info, email me
rahim.nathwani [AT] oakam.com

------
xando
Eventplicity | Fullstack, Frontend, Backend Engineer | Gainesville, FL |
REMOTE (anywhere) | Full-time |
[http://www.eventplicity.com](http://www.eventplicity.com)

We are seeking both a Senior Backend Engineer and a Senior FrontEnd Engineer.
(Fullstack developers also welcome.)

About Eventplicity Eventplicity provides planning and logistics software that
helps restaurants book private parties and special events. We're a startup
with an exciting growth trajectory. This isn't restaurant reservations. We
book private events that involve the planning and execution of many intricate
details. We provide a modern web application that tackles the surprising
number of complexities involved in planning private parties from start to
finish. Every venue is different, every event is different, and every booking
is different. Join our team and help us build the right set of abstractions
and the modern interface that will wrangle these complexities into a smooth,
easy-to-understand online booking experience.

Our Stack:

Front-End: Modern Javascript stack (ES 2015+ syntax, babel, webpack, jest,
React, Redux, Socket.io, Bootstrap)

Back-End: Python, Flask, Small amount of Node.js & Go, Redis, PostgreSQL

DevOps: AWS, Docker, CircleCI, Git / Github

Development Culture

* We greatly value high quality code and strong technical acumen.

* Since we're a startup, we understand there are tradeoffs and there will be technical debt. We can't make everything perfect. While we greatly value high quality code, we know it's equally important to move fast and learn from our users in order to succeed.

* We prefer stable technologies, but we also want to use modern tools.

* We do not make artificial deadlines. We work hard to be productive, but it's never a push for an arbitrary date.

* There is no bureaucracy (our software team is small).

Got questions? Sounds interesting? Feel free to contact us at
devjobs@eventplicity.com

------
chrisrickard
inoutput | Laravel developer | Melbourne, AU | Full time/Contract | Onsite

inoutput is small software agency focusing on client business automation. We
are a tight knit team, with great clients and a strong developer culture.

We are looking for a full-stack laravel dev (mid to senior) to join our team
on-site in Melbourne, more deets at: [http://inoutput.io/articles/news/job-
laravel-php-developer](http://inoutput.io/articles/news/job-laravel-php-
developer)

------
gobrana
Doist | Back-end Engineer | Python | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#back-end-engineer-
python](https://doist.com/jobs/#back-end-engineer-python)

Doist | Front-end Engineer | JavaScript | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#front-end-engineer-
javascript](https://doist.com/jobs/#front-end-engineer-javascript)

Doist | Full-Stack Marketing Developer | CSS, HTML | World | Full-time |
Remote: [https://doist.com/jobs/#full-stack-
developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#full-stack-developer)

Doist | Senior Android Developer | Java | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-
developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-developer)

Doist | Senior iOS Engineer | Swift | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-ios-developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-
ios-developer)

Doist | Windows Engineer | C# | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#windows-engineer](https://doist.com/jobs/#windows-
engineer)

At Doist, our mission is to inspire the workplace of the future by creating
simple yet powerful productivity tools that promote a calmer, more balanced,
more fulfilling way to work and live.

We envision a future in which people can work without distractions from
anywhere in the world on things that they are passionate about and then unplug
at the end of the day with the reassuring peace-of-mind that their tasks and
teamwork are accounted for.

These are all remote positions, so you'll be free to work from wherever you
please and on a schedule that works best for you.

To learn more about who we are and how we work, please check out our Ambition
& Balance blog: [https://blog.doist.com/](https://blog.doist.com/)

If you decide to apply, I strongly encourage you to read the following article
for tips on what we look for in a strong application:
[https://medium.com/remotive-collection/how-to-get-a-job-
at-d...](https://medium.com/remotive-collection/how-to-get-a-job-at-
doist-1df4bc203bcf)

For questions, feel free to reach out at andrew.g@doist.com.

------
mildweed
aware3.com | Kansas City, MO | REMOTE | Full-time

We help non-profits connect with their communities via technology. Currently
still a small team, but we must be doing something right, because we're
growing.

iOS : We’re currently seeking a Senior iOS Developer (Objective-C and Swift)
to help take our platform to its next iteration. Lots more detail in our job
posting below.

I’d love you to apply here:
[https://bit.ly/a3careers](https://bit.ly/a3careers)

------
shaftoe
Patientco | Atlanta, GA | various Software Engineers | Full-time | Onsite

We are seeking integration engineers and full-stack software engineers with
strong front-end skills. Patientco is a payment technology company
headquartered in Atlanta, GA founded specifically to re-think the healthcare
payment experience. We bring modern payment infrastructure together with
intuitive consumer payment tools informed by analytics to create a superior
billing experience to deliver more payments to Health Systems.

Apply at:
[https://www.patientcolife.com/careers/](https://www.patientcolife.com/careers/)

------
xenonysf
vVoosh | Backend Engineer | London | Onsite | Contract

vVoosh gives you the power to Find, Plan, Share, Live, and Remember all the
things you love to do—and those you’re yet to try. Whether BASE jumping or
backgammon, painting or parasailing, share these experiences with family and
friends—those you know, and those you’ve yet to meet.

We use AWS and Java stack on backend and React on front end. Looking for a
backend engineer to join our team.

You can reach me out on yusuf at vvoosh dot com

------
marstein
Onsite, San Jose, CA, Pinger Inc,Senior Backend Developer, build object-
oriented Backend Services. Visa Sponsoring available (per case). Email martin
at pinger.com

------
jsmeaton
Kogan.com | Full Stack Developers, Front End Engineers, Back End Engineers |
Full Time | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE |
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/)

Kogan.com is a pioneer of Australia's online retail industry and Australia’s
largest pureplay online retailer. Our software engineering team have end-to-
end responsibility from idea to launch for all kogan.com built apps -
including Kogan.com and dicksmith.com.au as well as purchasing optimisation
and other internal applications. We see our high volume, large scale apps as
an exciting opportunity for innovation and revolution - both in technology and
business. We welcome new technologies, ideas and ways of working.

To give you an idea on our stack we use Python and Django on the backend;
React on the frontend and tools/technologies such as: Elasticsearch, AWS,
Trello, Docker, Postgres, Redis and eClaire (our open-source Trello card
printer for our physical wall
[https://github.com/kogan/eClaire](https://github.com/kogan/eClaire)). We run
an Agile practice - adhering to our processes and refining them through
retros.

Check out what some of our engineers have written:
[https://devblog.kogan.com/](https://devblog.kogan.com/)

Our careers page has a pretty good rundown on our team and hiring process:
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/) Our in
person interview is generally focused on debugging a python script or
javascript on a laptop, with full access to google/docs/tools you prefer. We
want you to succeed. We're interested in how you get there.

If you've got any specific questions about our team or process I'll be happy
to answer below.

We're looking for juniors, seniors, and everything in between. If you’d like
to apply, send an email to dev.jobs@kogan.com with the subject line beginning
with "HN: " and some content about who you are.

~~~
wyclif
Hi, are you accepting applicants currently outside of AUS, and do you help
with visas, etc?

~~~
jsmeaton
Hi, generally not, but we’d be willing to consider for someone special. If
that’s you drop us a line!

------
paladin314159
Amplitude Analytics | San Francisco, CA (SOMA) |
[https://www.amplitude.com](https://www.amplitude.com) | ONSITE

We help companies build better products by providing analytics for
understanding user behavior. We believe that the future of product development
is in smart and easy-to-use analytics, not the complex data science stacks or
surface-level vanity metrics of today. We're a 180-person company (30
engineers), and we raised our Series C last summer. We've gotten incredible
traction helping customers like Square, Capital One, Dropbox, Twitter, Twitch,
and Adidas change the way they build products. We were recognized in
Wealthfront's 2018 Career-Launching Companies List:
[https://blog.wealthfront.com/wp-
content/uploads/2017/10/2018...](https://blog.wealthfront.com/wp-
content/uploads/2017/10/2018_Career-Launching_List-10.pdf)

We have many open positions that can be found here (we're growing fast!):
[https://jobs.lever.co/amplitude](https://jobs.lever.co/amplitude). In
particular, we're looking to grow out the engineering team with the following
positions:

* Director of Quality Engineering

* Senior Growth Engineer

* Senior Product Engineer

* Senior Software Engineer, Backend

* Senior Software Engineer, DevOps

* Senior Software Engineer, DevSecOps

Our tech stack consists of Java, Python, Redis, Kafka, PostgreSQL,
Elasticsearch, Docker, SaltStack on the backend and JavaScript, React, Flux,
Highcharts, d3 on the frontend. We've got a number of extremely challenging
technical problems to solve thanks to being in the analytics space, and we're
looking for talented people who are passionate about the intersection of
technology and product to help us take the next step. You can find more
examples of the work we do on our blog:
[https://amplitude.engineering/](https://amplitude.engineering/)

We only hire the best engineers and pay very competitive salaries. Also, we
don't do whiteboard interviews! Bring your laptop, and be prepared to write
code the way you expect to on the job -- in a familiar working environment
with access to the internet.

If this sounds exciting to you, please reach out to us at
careers@amplitude.com or apply directly through
[https://www.amplitude.com/careers](https://www.amplitude.com/careers).

------
sriprasanna
CurrencyFair | Backend and Frontend engineer | Dublin, Ireland |
Visa/Relocation sponsorship

CurrencyFair is an online peer-to-peer currency exchange marketplace. We
recently acquired €20 million funding for our Asian expansion.

We need 1\. Front-end engineers - ReactJS, CSS3 and HTML5. Experience with
Wordpress is a plus. 2\. Back-end engineers - Java and/or PHP.

Please see the detailed job description here.
[https://my.hirehive.io/currencyfair](https://my.hirehive.io/currencyfair)

Feel free to apply through the link or you can send me your directly at
sprasanna at currencyfair dot com

------
antoviaque
REMOTE (Worldwide) - Open Source Developer & DevOps on Open edX -
Python/Django, Javascript, AWS/OpenStack (OpenCraft - Fully remote company
incorporated in Berlin)

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by many
universities and companies to run online courses. See edx.org, stanford.edu or
fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances. We are 22 senior developers,
all working remotely from Europe, North & South America, Asia & Australia. The
company is not affiliated with edX, but rather contributing and working with
them on various projects. This is a full time position, were you would be able
to work remotely from anywhere you want, as long as you have a good internet
connection. : )

The Open edX platform is a large Python/Django codebase, with good code
standards and architecture (a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You
would work on different clients contracts using the platform. The clients
list/references include Harvard, MIT, edX themselves, the French government,
and various startups & universities currently running their own instances, or
looking to create one. Tasks are very varied, from developing core platform
features, custom exercises and tools for specific courses (XBlocks),
customizing and deploying instances, working fullstack, operating our service
infrastructure, improving our hosting platform, etc. You won't get bored here.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing most of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

You can read more about how we work in our handbook, at
[http://opencraft.com/doc/handbook/](http://opencraft.com/doc/handbook/)

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, React, Debian/Ubuntu, MySQL,
MongoDB, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Redis, Elasticsearch, JS, HTML/CSS.

Nice to haves: Terraform, Vault, Packer, Prometheus, ELK, Docker, Android/iOS.
We are building a modern infrastructure and having a strong DevOps presence on
top of core software engineering skills is a big plus with us.

Interview process: a 30 minutes Hangout with a (simple) coding exercise.

To apply, fill this form: [http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-
developer/](http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-developer/)

------
elliotshep
identitii | Onsite | Sydney, Australia | Full-time Developers | Good wifi
speed from hammock on the roof | AUD$100-150k + equity

Looking for great people to come join us and help build our product. We're
funded, we have a plan, and we have a lot of work to do :)

Senior and junior, frontend and backend.

Currently ~20 people.

Keywords: golang, vue.js, k8s, elasticsearch, graph, ethereum, fintech,
rooftop bar (you never know, people might search for that)

Email (CTO): elliot@identitii.com

~~~
sesnf86
Do you guys sponsor the visa?

------
ianlogan
Drop Technologies Inc |
[https://www.earnwithdrop.com](https://www.earnwithdrop.com) | Toronto, ON,
Canada | ONSITE Full-time

Drop’s vision is to make life more rewarding. We are the first intelligent
mobile rewards platform. Our community of members earn rewards for shopping
with brands and retailers they love. Drop curates relevant offers and rewards
based on everyday spending.

Headquartered in Toronto, Drop is building the next generation loyalty product
for the US and Canada. We’re a consumer-led product with over 600,000+ users
and growing. Loyalty is a $40 billion+ market which we’re disrupting with a
strong focus on design, user experience, and engineering. We’re executing fast
with plans to grow the team throughout 2018.

Our approach to development and collaboration welcomes engineers whom are full
stack and/or specialize in a particular domain (frontend, backend, data, etc).
We operate at all levels of the stack: building mobile-first apps with
technologies like React Native to deliver elegant UIs, scaling highly
parallelized APIs and banking integrations to get a 360-degree view of user
spending habits and share of wallet, developing data infrastructure to deliver
insights and enable the business to efficiently drive impact, and more.

Open Positions:

\- Software Engineer, Frontend:
[https://jobs.lever.co/earnwithdrop/105a4723-d87b-46a5-980f-2...](https://jobs.lever.co/earnwithdrop/105a4723-d87b-46a5-980f-2e4619a1ceb9)

\- Machine Learning Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/earnwithdrop/bb106467-c55d-4774-95f9-6...](https://jobs.lever.co/earnwithdrop/bb106467-c55d-4774-95f9-6f72092a4341)

\- Data Analyst:
[https://jobs.lever.co/earnwithdrop/fdf4ba10-5344-4c00-b4bb-1...](https://jobs.lever.co/earnwithdrop/fdf4ba10-5344-4c00-b4bb-1d14e724a9c3)

\- Product Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/earnwithdrop/2f2d1436-f361-41d1-abfa-f...](https://jobs.lever.co/earnwithdrop/2f2d1436-f361-41d1-abfa-f3cd1140e021)

Tech Stack:

\- React Native, Rails/Ruby, Postgres, Redshift, Airflow, Docker, Kubernetes

If this sounds interesting, please reach out to me directly: nit [@]
earnwithdrop [dot] com or apply directly at:
[https://www.earnwithdrop.com/pages/careers](https://www.earnwithdrop.com/pages/careers)

------
mfielder
iHeartRadio | New York, NY USA | ONSITE | Full Time | Visa

iHeartRadio, iHeartMedia’s digital radio platform, is the fastest growing
digital audio service in the U.S. and offers users thousands of live radio
stations, personalized custom artist stations created by just one song or seed
artist, and the top podcasts and personalities. iHeartRadio is a great
environment for people who like to innovate and have the power to influence
decisions. We have 120+ million registered users across over 200 different
platforms, and outside the US, we are in New Zealand, Australia, Canada, and
Mexico!

Scala Engineers - Our team develops the core APIs that power the client
applications used by millions of users daily. We primarily use Scala (with a
few legacy Java components) and deploy/run our code in Kubernetes. We also
create and maintain some data pipelines to import/export data to other
internal consumers. As part of our team, your responsibilities would include
designing/building new features, maintaining high code quality via tests/code
reviews/metrics, and keeping a focus on continuous improvement on all parts of
the development process. Our team takes prides in having high quality code and
developing in a principled fashion.

Mobile Engineers - Android and iOS - Come work on our flagship mobile
applications, where all new code is written in Kotlin and Swift with UI
testing in Espresso and XCodeUI. We are implementing a new design system which
will modernize our UI, working on further global expansion for our app and
continuing to broaden our reach via watch, TV, automotive and smart speaker
extensions.

Data Engineer - Seeking engineers with a passion for solving large data
problems. Our data platform helps provide insights and analytics, reporting,
business intelligence and many other functions for the business. We rely on
tooling such as Hadoop, Hive, Kafka, Redshift, Airflow, Spark.

Python Engineer - Work with our content and ingestion engineering teams to
figure out how to manage millions of music tracks at scale. Working with our
open source framework you will help build the backbone of our core ingestion
infrastructure that manages all of our music, talk and podcast infrastructure,
encoding infrastructure as well as search and advanced catalog heuristics.

Apply for openings here:
[http://jobs.iheart.com/jobs](http://jobs.iheart.com/jobs) or
recruitment@iheartradiocareers.com for more info!

------
wessorh
golang only Onsite in Richmond, CA (bay area) Certified Organic Farm and
Internet Security Company Some greenhouse work, must be able to lift & carry
50lb feed sack 100 yd. Vegans need not apply. Work monday-thursday, 4 day work
week. Female programmers get preference. previous golang experience required.
CEO's phone is 415.215.7457

------
meezy_BC
BuildingConnected | San Francisco, CA | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.buildingconnected.com](https://www.buildingconnected.com)

About Us: Our mission is to connect every business in the $10 trillion
construction industry and to strengthen the lives, jobs, and relationships of
millions of hardworking construction professionals worldwide.

We’re building beautiful, user-friendly communication software and
transforming an industry that’s traditionally been underserved by tech. Over
$100 billion in new construction is managed on our platform every month. From
the new Warriors stadium to local schools and hospitals, our tools are helping
cities grow and communities come together. We’re solving real problems for
real people.

Founded in 2012, we’ve raised $53 million from credible investors like
Lightspeed Venture Partners, Brookfield, Crosslink Capital, and Brick &
Mortar. We’re a fun, fast-growing team that’s passionate about building
products people love.

Engineering at BuildingConnected: As software engineers at BuildingConnected,
our job is simple: we create efficiency. Whether it’s indexing millions of
American businesses for lightning-quick search, optimizing the transfer of
terabytes of architectural drawings, or building clean new UIs to manage
thousands of business opportunities, we pride ourselves in creating efficiency
through code. If you like effecting change on a global scale and want to work
with an awesome team that is building truly useful products for people in a
hard-working industry, we should chat. This is an excellent opportunity to
join a growing startup with a massive upside! Learn more here.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/buildingconnected](https://www.keyvalues.com/buildingconnected)

Our open positions:

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/buildingconnected/b2158e6a-66b8-44ed-8...](https://jobs.lever.co/buildingconnected/b2158e6a-66b8-44ed-871d-eab451dd0f55ref=keyvalues)

* Quality Assurance Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/buildingconnected/30222c87-bba0-49b2-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/buildingconnected/30222c87-bba0-49b2-bf20-0541119d2bc7)

Tech Stack: React/Redux. Node. MongoDB. Elasticsearch. Redis.

If you're interested, please contact Harmeet at harmeet@buildingconnected.com
and mention the Hacker News post!

------
JuliaBoyle011
thredUP.com | SF | Remote | Ukraine | Full Time

About thredUP thredUP is the largest online marketplace for secondhand
clothing. We make buying and selling a cinch for millions of women across the
globe. The company resells more than 35,000 brands across hundreds of
categories at up to 90% off the original retail value. Headquartered in
downtown San Francisco and backed by world-class investors, thredUP is
reinventing the secondhand clothing industry and inspiring a new generation of
consumers to think secondhand first. Learn more about our culture and values
here: [https://www.thredup.com/p/careers](https://www.thredup.com/p/careers)

Contact: julia@thredUP.com & tarry.chung@thredUP.com

Here are our top positions right now:

Front-End Engineer - Outbreak Team:
[https://jobs.lever.co/thredup/5392e08a-40a9-4d70-bcdc-
fc7ccf...](https://jobs.lever.co/thredup/5392e08a-40a9-4d70-bcdc-
fc7ccf472a96/apply)

Full-Stack Engineer - New Ventures
[https://jobs.lever.co/thredup/91d47b2c-971f-46eb-949b-e2cb6e...](https://jobs.lever.co/thredup/91d47b2c-971f-46eb-949b-e2cb6e875667/apply)

iOS Developer
[https://www.thredup.com/p/careers/cda9f2da-139a-413d-ac8f-57...](https://www.thredup.com/p/careers/cda9f2da-139a-413d-ac8f-574b9f0cb249)

Machine Learning Engineer - Operations
[https://jobs.lever.co/thredup/e99f8616-2900-437c-85ec-45be9a...](https://jobs.lever.co/thredup/e99f8616-2900-437c-85ec-45be9a78b72c/apply)

Senior Core Services Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/thredup/88c749ee-62a9-421e-86c6-6836a4...](https://jobs.lever.co/thredup/88c749ee-62a9-421e-86c6-6836a46b1a24/apply)

Senior Data Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/thredup/9dd6310a-e566-4b94-b148-ce5fdc...](https://jobs.lever.co/thredup/9dd6310a-e566-4b94-b148-ce5fdc9c202c/apply)

Senior Front-End Engineer - SEO
[https://jobs.lever.co/thredup/ac272d2a-7998-4101-9abb-
aeb0d9...](https://jobs.lever.co/thredup/ac272d2a-7998-4101-9abb-
aeb0d9f61aad/apply)

------
nicksinai
[https://superhuman.com/](https://superhuman.com/)

------
gbelote
Wefunder (W13) | [https://wefunder.com/](https://wefunder.com/) | San
Francisco ONSITE | Full-Stack Engineer

About Wefunder:

We do investment crowdfunding. We’re a Public Benefit Corporation (and
certified B-Corp) with a mission of helping entrepreneurs and making
capitalism work better for local communities.

To date, we’ve helped startups and small businesses raise $70M from our
community of $180k people. Currently, we have 16 people full-time and have
raised $7.2M using our own product. The engineering team is small but
effective: we’re currently two MIT grads.

You’d be helping us build new products (e.g. community tools for
founders/investors) and make what we already have work better. You’d have a
large impact on our product, wear multiple hats, and help us shape our
engineering team. This role has both an individual contributor and management
growth path.

Our Charter: [https://wefunder.com/charter](https://wefunder.com/charter)

The Job:
[https://wefunder.com/jobs/engineer](https://wefunder.com/jobs/engineer)

Our Story: [https://wefunder.com/wefunder](https://wefunder.com/wefunder)

------
tyurok
EmCasa | Several positions | Rio de Janeiro, Brazil | REMOTE

We are a real estate company changing the way you buy and sell real estate in
Brazil. We're looking for several positions to grow our team.

Our stack:

* React + Next.js

* React Native

* Elixir, Phoenix and Absinthe (GraphQL)

* Postgres, ELK

We're looking for:

\- Frontend Engineers

\- Backend Engineers

\- Data Engineer

\- Data Scientist

And also operations, sales, HR and finance openings as well.

Speaking portuguese is required.

[https://jobs.emcasa.com](https://jobs.emcasa.com)

------
moffe42
Colourbox | DevOps Engineer | Full-time On-Site | Odense, Denmark Colourbox is
looking for a DevOps Engineer with an extensive background in Linux and system
administration.

You will be a part of a strong development team working out of our
headquarters in Odense, Denmark. You will work on Scandinavia's leading stock
image website Colourbox and the associated media handling platform Skyfish
that helps users organise, share and edit images.

Our customers include major public and private clients such as the Danish
Ministry of Justice, a large part of the municipalities in Denmark, Ørsted and
DSB. We are experiencing high growth and need you to help create optimal
conditions for continued future growth. The platform you help develop will
create a fantastic user experience for our users and also convert new visitors
into paying customers.

You will work closely together with the entire team to ensure the stability
and maintainability of systems and infrastructure. The primary focus will be
on maintaining, evolving, automating and documenting systems and
infrastructure. You will also work on new systems to support new features. You
will maintain our AWS infrastructure, consisting of Linux servers that run
open source software such as NGINX, MySQL and Elasticsearch, and custom built
services written in PHP, Python, Go and C.

Your Qualifications

Engineers come in all shapes and sizes, but we expect you to at least match
the following requirements to apply:

    
    
      * A degree in Computer Science, Mathematics, Software Engineering, or similar
      * Good communication skills (written and verbal) in English
      * 5+ years working as a Linux system administrator, developer, or similar
      * Strong knowledge of Linux
      * Experience working with AWS
      * Experience working with MySQL
      * Proven development skills in PHP or similar languages
      * Experience with one or more of the following technologies and terminologies is a big plus; Jenkins, Elasticsearch, NGINX, TDD

We Offer; A full-time position, working in our office in Odense. You will be
offered a competitive wage with the ability to be influential while enjoying
professional freedom with responsibility. We offer flexible working hours, a
pleasant office environment, a pension plan, awesome lunch, and a supportive
work climate with ambitious and energetic international colleagues. You will
become part of an expanding, successful international business. If this is
you, we want to hear from you! Send your application to jobs@colourbox.com. If
you have any questions, also email jobs@colourbox.com.

[https://www.colourbox.com/jobs/devops-
engineer](https://www.colourbox.com/jobs/devops-engineer)

------
JasonCEC
Analytical Flavor Systems | Manhattan - NYC | Full-Time | Onsite |
[http://www.Gastrograph.com/](http://www.Gastrograph.com/) Position: Full-
Stack Engineer, Application Engineer, DevOps, Data Scientist Application &
Data Stack: Javascript, React & React Native, GraphQL, Docker, Spark, R,
postgres/MySQL, AWS Team: we're a diverse 6 person company (across Data,
Engineering, Chemistry, and Biz). Everyone gets trained as a professional
taster.

Gastrograph AI is an artificial intelligence platform for modeling human
sensory perception to predict consumer preferences of food & beverage
products. We help food and beverage companies develop new products and
optimize their existing brands by predicting the optimal flavor, aroma and
texture for target consumer cohorts.

Our Services

_Innovation Management_: New product development, flavor profile optimization,
& portfolio management (multi-product optimization).

_Cognitive Marketing_: Product description optimization to prime consumers to
like a product more by purposely engineering a perception bias.

_Deep Market Insights_: Predictions for emergent market preferences by region
and demographic.

The Position(s)

_Engineering_: We're currently looking in two specific areas: (1) full stack
engineers with experience with React, GraphQL, and React Native to work on our
web app for clients and our mobile app for tasters. (2) Streaming
infrastructure focused engineers capable of integrating the data pipeline and
outputs of machine learning models into an easy to use management platform.

_Data Science_: Data science is central to the value and insights we provide
for our clients. We didn't build a data science team to optimize our product's
marketing spend, sales funnel, or client retention – we built a data science
team to build our product. We are a team of data scientists that understand
our clients and turn nebulous business goal into quantitative decision metrics
and predictive models to optimize those metrics. The extensive role of data
scientists at Analytical Flavor Systems allows us to invest in their education
across sensory perception (standard sensory science so they know what we're
improving and replacing), tasting experiences (so they appreciate the products
we work on and understand how the data is collected), production knowledge,
and data science tear-downs (a meeting where the team collaboratively attempts
to find and fix problems, try new techniques, and debate the philosophical
implications of a model's construction).

Next Steps

Please contact Jason Cohen at JasonCEO@Gastrograph.com to apply.

------
rdamico
Wayfair | Product Management (search, personalization) | Boston | FULL TIME,
ONSITE

Former YC founder here (Crocodoc, W10, acquired by Box).

tl;dr: Wayfair is run by its original founders and has an unbelievably
entrepreneurial product culture that moves quickly and invests aggressively in
good ideas. My teams are solving complex problems at scale a few areas
including: Search (from end-to-end UX to NLP and other ML) and personalization
(think machine learning & recommender systems). We're user-centric product
managers who love to go deep in analytics and data science, and are passionate
about design and creating amazing UXs.

We currently have openings for:

* Associate Director, Product Management, Search - Unique opportunity to own the end-to-end search experience at Wayfair.

* Sr. Product Manager, Personalization - Multiple roles to own product and site personalization across Wayfair (web, mobile, and app).

* Sr. Product Manager, Personalization Platforms - Opportunities to build the platform that powers our personalization experiences for tens of millions of users.

Feel free to reach out to me (Ryan Damico) directly if you're interested at
rdamico@wayfair.com.

------
euqinom
Geckoboard | London, UK | Software Engineers | Full-time | VISA | Onsite

At Geckoboard, we're helping companies all around the world make use of their
data by enabling them to easily build TV dashboards that align their teams on
the things that matter most. Our product integrates with almost 100
applications and our customer include the likes of Slack, Dashlane, and
Skyscanner.

We've been busy reimagining the way our customers get their data in Geckoboard
and have a lot of interesting and creative work to do to shape their
experiences. Right now, we're looking for curious problem solvers to help us
on this journey.

\---

Openings:

Backend Go Developer |
[https://jobs.lever.co/geckoboard/27c7e6ff-a02a-4221-a02f-e19...](https://jobs.lever.co/geckoboard/27c7e6ff-a02a-4221-a02f-e1921dc8c804?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Senior Front-End Developer |
[https://jobs.lever.co/geckoboard/c857d2a3-d784-4d7e-a72e-486...](https://jobs.lever.co/geckoboard/c857d2a3-d784-4d7e-a72e-486b829e6dba?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

\---

Looking for a junior front-end developer role? (full-time) Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/geckoboard/e253479c-6f23-4c03-97e8-998...](https://jobs.lever.co/geckoboard/e253479c-6f23-4c03-97e8-998880a6621f?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Note: Our junior positions are only open to people based in London with right
to work in the UK.

\---

A little about Geckoboard: We're a small but growing 40 person start up in
Shoreditch passionate about making data useful! We have a strong culture with
a focus on building a great product our customers love, work life balance and
personal development. And as a growing company there are lots of opportunities
internally.

These roles would be a great fit for you if you're passionate about working as
part of a cross-functional team (of developers, designers, QA testers and
product managers), enjoy learning from others through pair programming and
peer review, and sharing what you know.

Read more about our values and the team at:
[https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/](https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/) or
[https://www.glassdoor.co.uk/Reviews/Geckoboard-
Reviews-E8789...](https://www.glassdoor.co.uk/Reviews/Geckoboard-
Reviews-E878996.htm)

------
victorkab
Truework | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco CA | FULL TIME, ONSITE

Koshla Venture backed company -

tl;dr: Help us solve the problem of employment and income verification in the
financial industry and protect employees PII.

See more here:
[https://www.truework.com/careers/](https://www.truework.com/careers/)

Feel free to reach out directly to me at victor@truework.com

------
anpat
Citrine | Redwood City, CA; Pittsburgh, PA | Backend, Frontend,
Infrastructure, and Scientific Software Engineers | ONSITE or REMOTE | Full-
time | [https://citrine.io/](https://citrine.io/) |

Citrine Informatics is building the next-generation materials development
platform from the ground up, using the power of domain expertise, data, and
machine learning to bring new materials to market faster, and capture
materials-enabled product value.

As we scale, there are opportunities across our whole product/stack for people
to join, learn and contribute; not only to the success of the company but also
to solve real world, pertinent problems.

We are a team with diverse backgrounds and experiences; trained in materials
science, data science, physics, biology, as well as computer science. The org
is remote friendly, especially engineering where a bunch of us are remote FT
(Seattle, Salt Lake City, Ann Arbor, FL to name a few). You can work out of
our offices in Bay area (Redwood City), Pittsburgh, or remote, choice is
yours.

Positions:

Sr./ SSE : [https://citrine.io/careers/#scientific-software-
engineer](https://citrine.io/careers/#scientific-software-engineer)

Sr./ BE : [https://citrine.io/careers/#senior-backend-software-
engineer](https://citrine.io/careers/#senior-backend-software-engineer)

Sr./ Infra : [https://citrine.io/careers/#infrastructure-
engineer](https://citrine.io/careers/#infrastructure-engineer)

Sr./ Full Stack Engineer: [https://citrine.io/careers/#senior-full-stack-
software-engin...](https://citrine.io/careers/#senior-full-stack-software-
engineer)

Link to general job page:
[https://citrine.io/careers/](https://citrine.io/careers/)

Some buzzwords to give an idea of what we are working with but if you have
experience of building and delivering quality product and take pride in
enabling your users and team members, feel free to reach out even if you don’t
tick everything below.

Backend: Java/Scala, Ruby (RoR), Python

DS: Scala, Python

Frontend: Angular, React

DataStores: PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch

Cloud: AWS

Tooling: Jenkins, JUnit, Maven, SBT, etc.

Our customers include some of the world’s largest Fortune 1000 materials and
product companies. Citrine is backed by leading investors including Tencent
Holdings, B&C Holdings, Innovation Endeavors, DCVC (Data Collective), Prelude
Ventures, AME Cloud, XSeed Capital, Morado Ventures, and Ulu Ventures.

Please reach out to Julianna (jchilds AT citrine DOT io) if you have any
questions. Also, feel free to asks questions to me here/ apatel AT citrine DOT
io (engineer on backend team).

------
nfriedly
Tanium | Emeryville, CA (SF) or Morrisville, NC (RTP) or REMOTE

[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1)

Tanium's product is basically computer security & management software for
government and large enterprises. Forbes listed us as #4 on the Cloud 100 [1]
and Fortune called us the "Usain Bolt of cyber­security." [2]

The former CIO of the US Air Force, said that Tanium is "game-changing ...
allowing a tremendous amount of automation and reduced workloads for our
network operations people significantly, meaning things that used to take them
months is now down to seconds, or minutes." [3]

\--

We have roles open in Engineering, Technical Account Management, Security,
Sales, Legal, Marketing, Finance, HR, Accounting, and more. I called out a few
interesting positions below.

Benefits include healthcare, 401k match, and self-directed PTO ("unlimited
vacation" \- most folks take 4~5 weeks). The Great Place to Work survey gave
us top marks for challenges, atmosphere, rewards, price, communication, and
more. [4]

Feel free to ask me about anything, reply here or email
nathan.friedly@[company site].

\--

Senior Software Engineer - The core is mostly C++, and then JavaScript for the
modules and admin interface (AngularJS/Node.js, with work in progress to
switch to React). There's also growing amounts of Python, particularly for
endpoint scripting, and a tiny bit of Rust.

On site or US Remote (pick the closest one) - SF:
[https://grnh.se/ixfioowp1](https://grnh.se/ixfioowp1) | RTP:
[https://grnh.se/bxio4pg51](https://grnh.se/bxio4pg51)

\--

Associate or Director of Technical Account Management - The TAM organization
is central to our company, and doesn't have any real parallels that I'm aware
of. As a TAM, you'd be expected to set up a home lab with a network of
machines (or VMs) running our software, and you'd be primarily responsible for
advising 2~5 customers on how best to use Tanium. However, TAMs come from all
kinds of backgrounds including sysadmin, ops, programming, and security, and
really work together as a team to support each other and meet the needs of
each customer.

(Note: "Director" is indicative of the responsibility level, but Director TAM
is not a people-managing role.)

Remote or on site in Canada, Sweden, or USA.

[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Technical%20A...](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Technical%20Account%20Management&gh_src=r64ytqkl1#jobs)

\--

Linux Appliance Engineer (SF, RTP, or possibly US Remote) - SF:
[https://grnh.se/f6a2b42c1](https://grnh.se/f6a2b42c1) | RPT:
[https://grnh.se/4b9d30211](https://grnh.se/4b9d30211)

Systems Engineer (SF) - [https://grnh.se/c3cf52141](https://grnh.se/c3cf52141)

Director of Security (US Remote):
[https://grnh.se/4cn3r1fg1](https://grnh.se/4cn3r1fg1) (Note: unlike Director
TAM, this is a people-managing role.)

Security Engineer (US Remote):
[https://grnh.se/oghwvo2u1](https://grnh.se/oghwvo2u1)

Lots more:
[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1)

\--

[1]:
[https://www.forbes.com/companies/tanium/#3bbe09173eea](https://www.forbes.com/companies/tanium/#3bbe09173eea)

[2]: [http://fortune.com/most-important-private-
companies/tanium-2...](http://fortune.com/most-important-private-
companies/tanium-24/)

[3]: [https://www.fedscoop.com/air-force-cio-says-role-become-
much...](https://www.fedscoop.com/air-force-cio-says-role-become-much-
prominent-prepares-retire/)

[4]:
[http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/tanium](http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/tanium)

------
jtg
TrueCar | Santa Monica, CA | ONSITE or REMOTE | Full-Time |
[https://truecar.com](https://truecar.com)

TrueCar is hiring engineers to help us improve the car buying experience.
We're on the verge of finishing up our replatforming initiative, and we're
getting ready to re-accelerate our product development and further improve our
infrastructure.

A good chunk of our engineering team, including leadership, came from CarWoo
(YC S08). We value moving fast, structuring things so that we can keep moving
fast, and not being afraid to do hard things. (This is sounds so obvious on
HN, but it can be a hard sell sometimes when you're in the automotive
industry.)

The core development frameworks we use are Rails and React. Our data stores
include PostgreSQL, Redshift, Elasticsearch, and HBase. For infrastructure
management, we use Terraform and Ansible. All of this runs on AWS.

Our core consumer- and dealer-facing application is a Rails application with a
React frontend, backed by PostgreSQL and Redis. It's an intentionally
monolithic Rails API. We also have other Rails apps for data curation,
infrastructure management, and data movement to facilitate a lot of the
workflows around data that add value and speed up our development.

We've also built internal tooling whenever it helps us move faster or
drastically reduce the amount of manual work for our teammates. One of our
tools, Spacepods, is a Rails app that churns out identical, isolated
development environments (complete with data sets) so there's a mini-TrueCar
that each engineer can start developing against immediately, without having to
worry about breaking a shared integration environment that other developers
depend on. Spacepods also powers our deployments and coordinates our CI/CD
pipeline.

Openings:

\- Senior Rails Engineer. You've run Rails at scale and know Ruby and Rails
really, really well. "Convention over configuration" is always nice to get
started, but you've had to roll up your sleeves and configure things, ranging
from Ruby VM internals to caching layers to connection pooling. You'd be
working on the Rails app that powers our consumer-facing experience.

\- Senior Rails Engineer (Platform). You've run Rails at scale, maybe in a
smaller company, and have thought to yourself at some point, "If only we had
the resources to build developer tools to make our processes better and more
repeatable." You'll probably have a lot of fun in this role if you like
working on the tooling that gets used by other engineers and get a kick out of
enabling others to be 10x/100x more productive.

\- Site Reliability Engineer. You know Linux systems, networking, and/or AWS
really well. Each team member has a slightly different emphasis but everyone
on the team has in common is that we value reliability, observability, and
performance.

\- Site Reliability Engineer (Data). Measure, monitor, and understand
YARN/HDFS/HBase performance in production. Design/architect deployment and
verification procedures for data pipelines. One of the overarching and
continuing challenges here is to take everything great that everyone loves
about DevOps and CI/CD, and apply it to our data pipelines. Inherent
statefulness and the size of the data make this a challenge.

\- Data Warehouse Engineer. Write ETL to efficiently bring in data from
various data sources, enrich it, and make it available to everyone in the
company so our decisions are backed by good data. We make use of Postgres and
Redshift.

Even if you're not sure you fit in any one of the above, please reach out if
any of this sounds interesting to you. (If you read all the way down here,
it's a good sign that we should talk!) At the end of the day, we're just
looking for smart, determined, pragmatic people who love building things and
solving problems. We care less about hitting all the bullet points in a job
description.

Still interested, or just want to talk? Reach out to me at jgo AT truecar.com

------
jongleberry
Dollar Shave Club | Software Engineers | Full-Time OR Contract | ONSITE |
Marina del Rey (Los Angeles), CA |
[https://www.dollarshaveclub.com](https://www.dollarshaveclub.com) We're
looking for frontend, backend, and infrastructure engineers! Come work with
React, Go, Elixir, Kubernetes, and more! Here are a list of all our open
positions: [https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/jobs/all-
jobs](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/jobs/all-jobs)

VP of Enterprise Architecture:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oS457fwS](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oS457fwS)

Lead Software Engineer, Frontend:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oyc67fwH](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oyc67fwH)

Senior Software Engineer, Mobile Android:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/ozE87fwc](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/ozE87fwc)

Senior Software Engineer, Backend Services:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oDc67fwM](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oDc67fwM)

Senior Software Engineer, Backend Web:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/ovfr8fw3](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/ovfr8fw3)

Senior Data Scientist:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/o4mI5fwX](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/o4mI5fwX)

Senior Data Architect:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/ofhP4fw9](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/ofhP4fw9)

Senior BI Developer:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/o7cd8fwo](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/o7cd8fwo)

Software Engineer, Infrastructure:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/os6W6fwk](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/os6W6fwk)

Software Engineer, Backend Web:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/o1Mn8fw2](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/o1Mn8fw2)

Data Analyst:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/o9md8fwA](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/o9md8fwA)

BI Developer:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/o9At8fw4](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/o9At8fw4)

Feel free to email me directly if you have any questions:
jon.ong@dollarshaveclub.com

------
kcrossncc
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and Intrepidus Group) -
Atlanta, Austin, Boston, Chicago, Houston, New York, San Francisco, Seattle,
Sunnyvale, and Waterloo, ON

NCC Group is growing rapidly in North America and is adding some incredible
opportunities to keep pace.

What does NCC do, exactly? Penetration testing, security analysis, DFIR, and
cutting-edge research into current technologies and attacks (breaking things).
You spend most of your day thinking about security systems and how they can
break. You get to be creative and have a lot of freedom to be clever while
learning new technologies at a very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4
weeks long and in a year you will be exposed to 15-20 products and technology
stacks. Your work will typically initiate person-months of security
improvements in products millions of people use.You will have enormous impact
in making the software and products people use safer! All of our consultants
are also security researchers, with dedicated research time. Not too shabby!

Examples of some of our current openings include:

* Our Waterloo (ON) office is hiring Principal Hardware Security Consultants ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/principal-security-consultant-hardware/)) as well as pentesters, both senior and junior.

* We are looking for experienced DFIR hires in Chicago, NYC, and SF. ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/incident-response-security-consultant-first-responder/))

* Experienced, seasoned pentesters, as well as junior hires ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/security-consultant/)).

* Houston! We're looking to add a few seasoned, talented pentesters in your location. Apply today!

* Technical Account Managers for our MVSS team in Chicago or NYC ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/technical-account-manager/))

If you want to learn more about us and our open positions check out our:

Blog ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/newsroom-and-
events/b...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/newsroom-and-
events/blog/))

Cryptopals ([http://cryptopals.com/](http://cryptopals.com/))

Microcorruption
([https://microcorruption.com/login](https://microcorruption.com/login))

If you're ready to apply, contact us at [https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacancies/) or reach out directly at na-cv@nccgroup.trust.

We'd love to hear from you!

NCC Recruiting Team

------
maxneust
Polarsteps | Senior backend engineer | Amsterdam, NL | ONSITE, VISA sponsoring

Join us on our adventure!

Every day, our team is working on creating the best travel app out there,
building the place to go to for people that want to plan, track and remember
their adventures around the globe. After launching in 2015, Polarsteps is now
used by almost 1.000.000 travellers from 180+ countries. Our app was featured
in Apple's WWDC keynote speeches of 2017 and 2018, and just recently Google
created this amazing short video about us:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYcBqtOwLcg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYcBqtOwLcg)

We're based in the historical center of Amsterdam. We’re an enthusiastic and
multi-faceted team of 8 with a passion for travel, design and code. You'll be
working closely with us building a super awesome travel app that people
genuinely love.

Backend at Polarsteps:

At Polarsteps, we care deeply about ensuring a seamless, top quality user
experience for all our travelers. We provide a fundamentally new type of
product that is continuously iterated and improved. As a backend engineer at
Polarsteps, you can expect to work with a small team across these challenges.
This includes everything from scaling our rapidly growing application, to
writing complex business logic that enables new product features.

Our ideal candidate:

You’re a seasoned, professional and pragmatic developer with a feel for
product and 5+ years experience. You love to travel and enjoy solving complex
challenges. If in addition to this, you have experience with large-scale
(python) backend platforms, then you’re the rainbow unicorn we’re looking for.

Benefits, perks, the cool stuff:

\- Stock options!

\- Competitive salary

\- Work/life balance

\- Be part of a fun, international team

\- Awesome office in the center of Amsterdam, one of the most cosmopolitan and
beautiful cities in the world

\- 30 vacation days (25 ‘regular’ days + 5 Teleporter™ days, see below)

\- Relocation assistance (if needed)

\- We believe that regardless of stock options and salary, what will really
make you richer are your travel experiences. So once per year you’ll use our
Teleporter™: with the push of a button, it will go through all of the
locations logged by our users and select a random one > 1.000km away from
Amsterdam. This is where your next adventure will take place! The flight is on
us. Try it out here:
[https://www.polarsteps.com/teleporter](https://www.polarsteps.com/teleporter)

P.S. As for our tech stack, we’re constantly aiming for the best possible
setup based on our needs as we scale (we take over&under engineering mishaps
very seriously!) - we’re hosted in Heroku, use Amazon S3 for media storage,
python (Flask) in the backend/API, CloudFront + Lambda@Edge for caching,
AngularJS in the frontend, and native apps in iOS and Android. We have single-
command build&deploy tasks for production and staging, and we do automated
testing with protractor on the web, XCTest on iOS and UI Automator on Android.

Interested? -> [https://careers.polarsteps.com/senior-backend-engineer-
for-t...](https://careers.polarsteps.com/senior-backend-engineer-for-travel-
startup)

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

We’re perfectionists. Idealists. Inventors. Forever tinkering with products
and processes, always on the lookout for better. Whether you work at one of
our global offices, offsite, or even at home, a job at Apple will be
demanding. But it also rewards bright, original thinking and hard work. And
none of us here would have it any other way.

Where do you see yourself at Apple?

\-- Siri -- Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and
project managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week.

If you’re passionate about Music, Home automation, Productivity, or one of a
variety of our open positions, you’ll be right at home. Note that we have
offices in Ottawa, Canada and Cambridge, UK too!

Apply online or send a resume to Lendle_nguyen@apple.com

\-- SEAR — Security Engineering & Architecture is looking for talented
engineers to help define the security properties and architecture of Apple’s
next generation operating systems. You will contribute to the entire system,
from the lowest levels of the device to the services off-device which work
together to protect our users. As an engineer you'll majorly impact the design
and implementation for all our platforms affecting hundreds of millions of
users' privacy and security. We’re hiring for both the User Secrets team and
the Trusted Execution team.

Apply online
([https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113644011&openJobId=113...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113644011&openJobId=113644011#&ss=%22SEAR%20-%22&t=0&so=&pN=0))
or send a resume to lha@apple.com.

\-- Numbers — The Numbers team is looking for dynamic software engineers with
the drive and desire to deliver beautiful and engaging consumer productivity
applications on macOS, iOS, and the web. Engineers on our team work closely
with other engineers, human interface designers, and different groups across
Apple to make a major impact on software used and loved by millions of people
to get things done at home, in their communities, and at their jobs.

Apply online
([https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113586008#&openJobId=11...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113586008#&openJobId=113586008))
or send your resume to dibiase@apple.com.

\-- FEAR — Apple's Fraud & Security (FEAR) team, which is responsible for
combating fraud and abuse for Apple Services, is looking for software
engineers to build large scale distributed systems. We are hiring for senior
and junior engineer roles. Senior engineers should have 5+ years working on
distributed systems, and junior engineers should have a strong data structure
and algorithm background, and proficiency in a statically type language such
as Java, C++, Scala. If interested send your resume to fear-eng-
hiring@group.apple.com with [HN] in the email subject.

------
jcarbs_
Bloomberg LP | New York, NY (On Site) (and london and SF) | Full-time | Senior
Software Engineers

Hi! I'm Jen, a recruiter for engineering at Bloomberg. Wanted to highlight a
few open roles in nyc. Listing a few roles, but we have so many more
opportunities available - just reach out and tell me about what you're looking
for in terms of projects, technologies, stack.

Senior Software Engineer - Application Frameworks:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/66215](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/66215)

AI Research Scientist:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/62503](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/62503)

Distributed Systems Engineer:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/66415](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/66415)

Front end Engineer - KYC:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/68811](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/68811)

NoSQL Platform Engineer:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/66988](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/66988)

Mobile Engineer:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/70780](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/70780)

Feeds Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/66712](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/66712)

Engineering Team Lead - Bloomberg Law Search:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/70788](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/70788)

Senior Software Engineer - Equity:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/62930](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/62930)

Our environment is friendly and collaborative, and there are always
opportunities here to use new technologies, learn about finance, and get
exposure to other areas of the business. We have opportunities in NYC. SF, &
London - email me your resume @ jcarberry7@bloomberg.net (or
kdonald1@bloomberg.net for london roles), put hackernews in the subject line,
and I will do my best to help you find a job here that matches your skillset
and interests. :)

If you're fresh out of school, please apply here:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/68821](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/68821)

thanks! -jen

------
naelmusleh
Chalk Talk | Boston, MA | Full-Time |
[https://chalktalk.academy](https://chalktalk.academy)

CollegeReady powered by ChalkTalk TM is a high school course that prepares
students in grades 9-12 for high-stakes exams: the PSAT, SAT, and ACT. It is a
true blended learning course that combines teacher-led instruction & software-
based practice.

CollegeReady teaches students 100 Reading, Writing, and Math topics, resulting
in higher proficiency & growth on the PSAT, SAT, and ACT, as well high school
English Language Arts (ELA) and Math subjects.

No two students are alike, so no students should be taught alike. CollegeReady
helps you bring personalized learning to your classroom from lessons to
assessments to reporting, and is offered by most high schools as a core class
or elective.

We are looking for a highly experienced and motivated individual to join the
engineering team as the lead software architect with full-stack development
experience. You will work with the frontend and backend engineering teams and
lead the development, testing, and delivery of Chalk Talk’s current and future
products.

Responsibilities:

\- Develop architectural principles, standards and development platform to be
used by various development teams locally and abroad.

\- Design and architect highly scalable distributed systems/applications

\- Coach, mentor and participate development teams throughout the lifecycle of
projects

\- Design architecture for various different components, development tools and
core libraries

\- Research and evaluate new technologies, platforms and solutions to solve,
improve, or enhance our existing/new applications

\- Mentor and work with Engineers to implement best practices and processes

\- Manage risk identification and risk mitigation strategies associated with
application architecture

\- Work with teams locally/remotely to integrate cross functional solutions

Required Experience:

\- Strong knowledge and experience in design and implementation of highly
scalable distributed systems

\- Strong knowledge of programming languages. Preferably, Python with Django
Web Framework.

\- Strong development experience in backend and frontend technologies.

\- Strong knowledge and experience in DDD, MicroServices, SOA and n-tier
architectures.

\- Strong knowledge of RESTful API design, message driven applications,
relational and non-relational databases, caching, scaling, security, etc

\- Strong knowledge of CI/CD pipelines, automated testing and deployment.

\- Production experience with any of these technologies is a plus (React,
MongoDB, ElasticSearch, AWS, GCP, Docker, Kubernetes).

\- At least 5 years of experience in a senior software development position.

\- Must be a team player with get it done attitude.

Apply at jobs@chalktalk.academy

------
NewsNow
Designer/Developer | NewsNow.co.uk | London, UK | Full-time, permanent Web
Developers / Full Stack Developers / News Algorithm Developers / Back End
Software Engineers | NewsNow.co.uk | 100% remote (UK residents only) | Full-
time, permanent

We are a top ten UK media publisher, with a website loved by millions: a
technology company at heart with industry-leading success metrics propelled by
a highly experienced multi-disciplinary engineering team that can afford to
run lean. Which means today, we offer all the excitement and agility of a
start-up, but with the stability and benefits of an established business —
we’re still a company where everyone gets to make a massive impact!

Our mission: to democratise and disrupt the market for news. Today, we have
major plans for growth, both here in the UK and abroad, and to create even
more social capital out of what has been an extremely successful platform:
through increased editorial direction, curating credible but independent
journalism, as well as through computational approaches to identifying the
best news to show our users.

We currently have these opportunities:

\- As a /Designer/Developer/, you’ll be responsible for designing all aspects
of the website UI and brand, and work closely with Head of Digital Product and
senior management on the biggest redesign of our homepage in 20 years. You
will be working with Adobe Creative Suite, JavaScript/Node/React, CSS3/SASS,
HTML5, Responsive Web Design, progressive enhancement and feature detection.

\- As a /Fully Remote Web Developer/, you’ll write the logic that drives the
UI, and integrate new UI with back-end data. You’ll also work on a wide array
of other UI/UX, SEO, and content integration challenges.

\- As a /Fully Remote Full Stack Developer/, you’ll be expected to contribute
authoritatively towards product development projects throughout the entire
software stack: from database and infrastructure installation and
configuration, through writing business logic and prototyping website
presentation, to developing our bespoke programmatic advertising technologies.

\- As a /Fully Remote News Algorithm Developer/, you’ll develop automated
curation algorithms that will produce the content for a new homepage format.

\- As a /Fully Remote Back End Software Engineer/, your projects will largely
be server-side. You will bring a sophisticated approach to problem solving,
finding ways to achieve objectives while addressing scalability challenges and
security concerns.

All London positions are based at our centrally-located head office. All fully
remote roles are open to UK residents only.

If you think you’re a fit for any of these roles, please apply online.
[http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/](http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/)

------
johnsonhsieh
Cardiogram | San Francisco | Design Engineer & Generalist Software Engineer &
ML Engineer | FULLTIME, INTERNS, ONSITE, VISA |
[https://cardiogr.am](https://cardiogr.am)

Cardiogram is a mobile app that transforms ordinary wearables—like the
AppleWatch, Android Wear, or Garmin—into a personal healthcare assistant, like
a Doctor-On-Your-Wrist or Check Engine Light for the human body.

The Cardiogram mobile app is live in the Apple App Store and Google Play
Store, and we have over 1M registered users and growing fast. We're hiring
Generalist Software Engineers & Design Engineers to help us build out our
newest initiative: Cardiogram Care. We're looking for engineers who are
product- and user-focused to help us build features that empathize with users,
drive behavior change, and ultimately help users improve health. We also have
initiatives around growth, experimenting with new ideas to get Cardiogram to
more people so that more people can benefit from Cardiogram's health &
wellness insights, DeepHeart's detection of undiagnosed conditions, and from
Cardiogram Care to help guide users to the treatment and medical care they
need. Stack: iOS, Android, primarily WebView app using React.js, Redux,
backend in Node.js, Postgres.

We've also built a deep learning algorithm, DeepHeart, that runs in the
background, analyzes sensor data from these wearables, and helps users detect
medical conditions like: sleep apnea, hypertension, atrial fibrillation, and
even diabetes. We're running clinical studies with UC San Francisco and have
published in JAMA Cardiology, NIPS, AAAI, and more
([https://cardiogr.am/research](https://cardiogr.am/research)). We're hiring
Senior Machine Learning Engineers to help scale our ML infrastructure, improve
DeepHeart accuracy, and experiment w/ new models for new conditions.

App Store link: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/cardiogram-watch-your-
heart/...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/cardiogram-watch-your-
heart/id1000017994) Play Store link:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cardiogram...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cardiogram.v1)

Cardiogram is founded by ex-Googlers, is currently a team of 10 (and growing),
and are backed by Andreessen-Horowitz's Bio Fund, CTO of Microsoft, founder of
Rock Health, amongst many others.

Positions:

1\. Design Engineer - Engineer with an eye for design, ideally have worked on
direct-to-consumer products before. CS degree not necessary. Must have strong
design-sense, ability to empathize with users, and proficiency in
javascript/html/css to help us quickly build and iterate user-facing features.
At least 2+ yrs of experience.

2\. Software Engineer (generalist, product-focused) - Engineer who's worked on
all parts of the stack. Aim is to help us quickly build and iterate end-to-end
components that enable features in the Cardiogram mobile app. Candidate must
be highly proficient in one of: javascript / Android (Java) / iOS (swift),
have good knowledge of algorithms / data-structures, and a quick problem
solver. CS degree required, at least 2-4+ yrs of experience. More experience
is preferred.

3\. Senior ML Engineer - Engineer with in-depth experience with machine
learning, deep learning, neural networks (CNN, RNN, LSTM, GAN, Attention
Mechanisms, etc), loss functions, evaluation metrics, traditional techniques
like logistic regression, naive bayes, SVMs, probabilistic inference, math,
and statistics. Must have experience with Keras, Tensorflow, python, scikit-
learn, pandas. CS degree required, at least 4+ years of experience; or PhD in
ML, with at least 1+ years of industry experience. More experience is
preferred.

Email us at: careers@cardiogr.am!

------
contingencies
Infinite Food | Mechanical Design Engineers / Electrical Engineers / Food
Safety and Quality Manager / Industrial Architect | Zhuhai, China | VISA /
REMOTE / Full-time | [http://infinite-food.com/](http://infinite-food.com/)

Infinite Food will define and dominate a new segment of global food retail
based upon a wholly owned and operated network of service locations powered by
advanced robotics. Consumers order via smartphone and receive personalized hot
meals automatically cooked from fresh ingredients and packaged, ready for
pickup from our 2m² footprint machines within only three minutes. 10-20x
faster than delivery, with true 24x7x365 operation and service in any
language, our Series A venture aims to launch 300 locations across three
markets in 2019. We are a Zhuhai-based, Zhuhai/Shenzhen/Hong Kong/BVI
registered company with two and a half years of IP currently seeking:

(1) Mechanical Design Engineers with fluency in Solidworks. Working language
is English, Mandarin or regional languages well regarded. Broad range of
interesting work focusing on automation and industrial products, rapid
prototyping and iteration with supporting electrical, software, logistics and
machine learning engineers. Experience with CFD (heat, fluid and airflow
modeling), electrical and food safety regulation in any market, production in
thermoform, injection molding, blow molding, extrusion well regarded.

(2) Electrical Engineers. Rapid prototyping of PCBs for robotic / mechatronic
systems design iteration, plus opportunities in power systems design, power
supply quality monitoring, energy storage systems evaluation, induction system
efficiency enhancement, actuation component specification and evaluation,
motion control systems, test harnesses, manufacturing process control,
environmental monitoring, etc.

(3) Food Safety and Quality Manager. Background in microbiology, chemistry,
software or operations research, national or international experience in the
food safety industry well regarded. Initial jurisdiction will be mainland
China but global knowledge will be critical as we move from domestic through
regional and global markets. Interface with manufacturing, design and
government relations teams, author and run world first automation systems for
food safety and traceability.

(4) Industrial Architect. Numerous novel and substantial systems ideal for
cross-disciplinary (mechanical/industrial/production) engineer-architect.
Interesting work will provide opportunity to apply and combine principles from
systems thinking, traditional architecture, industrial solutions, portability
and modularity. Scope includes both finished systems and systems-of-systems.

For all positions: Mandarin speakers well regarded, but Chinese knowledge is
not required. Clear written technical communication in English is mandatory.
Skills and experience first, qualifications a distant second. We respect
execution.

Email 'hr' @ our domain, please include 'Candidate: <job title>' in subject.
No recruiters.

------
pixelmonkey
Parse.ly | Growth & Data Lead | EST, CST Preferred | Full-Time | Remote |
[https://parse.ly](https://parse.ly)

What's Parse.ly? A real-time content measurement layer for the entire web.

Parse.ly is trusted by over 400 enterprises, used by over 3,000 high-traffic
websites, and has tens of thousands of active user seats. We are an
established, but quickly-growing, company with a 30+ person product +
engineering + design team, sitting inside a 70+ person company. We have
millions of dollars in revenue.

We have two products. Parse.ly Analytics
([https://parse.ly/analytics](https://parse.ly/analytics)) is our flagship
product, which measures first-party content engagement and audience attention
on sites and apps. Just recently, we launched Parse.ly Currents
([https://parse.ly/currents](https://parse.ly/currents)), which showcases
aggregate attention trends from over 1 billion monthly internet readers in a
novel, privacy-safe way.

The mission of our lean distributed team is described here:

[https://blog.parse.ly/post/4736/mission/?utm_campaign=oct201...](https://blog.parse.ly/post/4736/mission/?utm_campaign=oct201..).

We happily skip commutes by working out of our ergonomic home offices. Here's
a photograph of mine running two full-screen Parse.ly Analytics dashboards on
my monitors:

[https://flic.kr/p/v1NZ73](https://flic.kr/p/v1NZ73)

As our first Growth & Data Lead, you'll run a small team of designers and
developers that owns the core experience of Parse.ly’s public website,
technical documentation, knowledge base, emails/newsletters, data studies, and
blog.

You'll have an opportunity to ship new features to any of these projects, with
a goal of growing sign-ups (and customers) for these products. From a
technical standpoint, you'll be able to use modern web development tools atop
a simple and agile JavaScript and Python stack, and to work with
designers/developers comfortable with that stack. But you'll also use
analytics tools like Google Analytics, MixPanel and yes, even, Parse.ly
itself, to understand engagement of our visitors, and to position us for more
growth in new channels like organic search, social sharing, data-driven press,
and free (self-service) data products.

If you're someone who loves data, growth, and marketing, and you want to take
a B2B software company to the next level, this job is for you. To do this,
you'll have designers and web developers as collaborators, and be able to
leverage data-oriented growth marketing strategies, such as launching public
products built with Parse.ly's data, or layering growth features into our
existing products.

To be a fit for this role, you are the kind of person who’d enjoy the books
"Hacking Growth", "Traction", and "High Growth Handbook". If you are a former
startup founder seeking to relocate to an established startup, but want to
continue the path of deploying lean growth techniques, this role may be
especially suited for you.

Apply at work@parsely.com with a couple paras describing why you're
interested, a link to any portfolio/projects you think may be relevant, and/or
your resume or LinkedIn profile. Make sure to mention HN and the "Growth &
Data Lead" role. Also, please list your timezone, working hours, and location.
Note that though we can hire from most locations, we will prioritize those
near US/Eastern timezone, due to the timezone makeup of this team.

------
evanwillms
Blue Mesa Health | Head of Engineering, Machine Learning Engineer, Full-Stack
Javascript Engineer | New York, NY or Vancouver, BC, Canada or REMOTE | Full
Time with VISA possibility

Blue Mesa Health is on a mission to deliver world-class digital health
solutions that empower individuals to live chronic disease-free. Our flagship
product, Transform, is an evidence-based diabetes prevention program delivered
via a combination of software, connected hardware, and professional health
coaching.

Every day, we are making positive impacts in thousands of people's lives that
are visible in both glowing testimonials and clinical health measurements.
While we have built meaningful revenue and VC funding over the last three
years, we still consider ourselves in the early stages of our growth with
aspirations to prevent 100 million cases of chronic disease in the next
decade.

We are a global, culturally diverse company with a remote primary team working
in results oriented flexible collaboration. Everyone is expected to be able to
attend scheduled meetings during US Eastern business hours and there are
offices in New York and Vancouver for in-person collaboration.

\--

The Head of Engineering role is a high-impact opportunity for a demonstrated
engineering leader to provide structure and support for a growing engineering
organization. You’ll partner with our Product team to plan, design, and
develop new features with security and privacy in mind. And be responsible to
help your team grow and evolve, by making sure that our engineers have an
opportunity to improve professionally, expand intellectually and build
resilience in a fast-moving environment.

Learn more and apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bluemesahealth/049382b3-8696-4f9a-a0aa...](https://jobs.lever.co/bluemesahealth/049382b3-8696-4f9a-a0aa-f39ebf42adce)

\--

Machine Learning Engineer and Data Scientists will have an opportunity to use
our three years of rich human-human interaction data to design classification,
association, and prediction analysis systems to support participants in our
diabetes prevention program and lead them to better health outcomes. Your work
will quickly be deployed with measurable real-world outcomes from each
iteration.

Learn more and apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bluemesahealth/064ef7d6-00b5-4396-83d6...](https://jobs.lever.co/bluemesahealth/064ef7d6-00b5-4396-83d6-fd090f88618b)

\--

There are also several roles for Full-stack Javascript Engineers, including
INTERNS, on our growing team.

See all opportunities at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bluemesahealth](https://jobs.lever.co/bluemesahealth)

Or reach out to me (CTO) directly: evan.willms@bluemesahealth.com

------
kaplun
Proton Technologies AG | Network Engineer/Storage Engineer | Full-time |
Geneve, Zurich, San Francisco |
[https://protonmail.com/careers](https://protonmail.com/careers)

At ProtonMail, we are committed to online security and privacy. We have been
working diligently on this cause since 2013, and we launched ProtonMail in
2014 with the goal of defending our rights to security and privacy online.

Today, ProtonMail is used worldwide by millions of business professionals,
journalists, activists, and individuals who value security in their
communications. We strive to make encryption and privacy an integral part of
the future of digital communication. Along the way, we are developing and
building cutting edge technology to support our rapidly growing community.

Proton Technologies AG is an international company headquartered in Geneva,
Switzerland, with a presence in San Francisco, Macedonia, France, Czech
Republic, and Lithuania. You will find among us former CERN and MIT
scientists, chess champions, and many experts in their fields.

For those up to the challenge, ProtonMail provides an intense and exciting
atmosphere as part of one of Europe's highest profile and fastest growing
startups. We're looking for extremely intelligent and highly motivated problem
solvers to join our team of experts. We provide highly competitive
compensation packages, commensurate with experience and performance. As a fast
growing company that doubles headcount annually, there is also the possibility
for rapid advancement for capable candidates. We operate on a strict
meritocracy, with a flat management structure, and promoting internally
whenever possible.

ProtonMail has millions of users, and we are growing rapidly. As part of our
team, you will have the ability to make a direct and significant impact. You
will have the chance to work on challenging large scale problems related to
scaling, security, reliability, and user experience. Our work is complex, and
our team moves fast and works at a higher level than the typical team. You
should be smart, fast, versatile, and creative. Working with us will likely be
your most challenging job, but perhaps also the most exciting and rewarding.
In the process, you will touch the lives of millions of people around the
world.

We currently have several openings, and in particular we are looking for
Network Engineers and Ceph Storage Engineers.

Our technology stack is built on top of PHP, Javascript (Angular/React), and
we have desktop client in Go, and Android and iOS apps. We also employ
Ansible/Puppet, Elasticsearch (ELK-stack), and Kafka.

See [https://protonmail.com/careers](https://protonmail.com/careers) for more
information and to apply.

------
hiring2018
Genentech | Data Science, Imaging | South San Francisco, CA | Full-time |
Onsite

[https://www.gene.com/careers/detail/201808-117349/PHC-
Data-S...](https://www.gene.com/careers/detail/201808-117349/PHC-Data-Science-
Imaging?src=JB-12568)

The PHC Data Science Imaging group seeks a talented and motivated Imaging Data
Scientist to join us in supporting the efforts of the Personalized Healthcare
(PHC) Group. To aid in the development of novel imaging biomarkers in PHC and
their potential use in clinical drug development, the RWD Imaging Group at
Roche is responsible for generating and executing plans to: (1) curate and
analyze clinical imaging data from Roche’s late stage (Ph3) clinical trials,
and (2) devise plans to gain access to (and analyze) clinical imaging data
from a RWD setting (e.g., health registries, hospital systems, etc.).

The position requires extensive cross functional collaborations working with a
diverse team of clinical subject matter experts, data- and imaging scientists,
statisticians, and IT staff. Your responsibilities will primarily support
image analysis efforts within the group, focusing especially on applying
Machine- and Deep Learning approaches to oncology-, neuroscience-, and
ophthalmology projects. In addition to developing and applying novel, data-
driven approaches to solving RWD image analysis challenges, the position
requires the Imaging Data Scientist to work closely with clinical imaging data
management group to deploy, maintain and integrate computational solutions.
The job will utilize and build on your experience in scientific/medical
imaging, data and image management, application of novel statistical and
machine learning approaches to `big data’, software development, and
scientific data transfers.

Responsibilities:

Collaborate with internal imaging- and data scientists and external vendors to
derive and validate novel imaging biomarkers in support of clinical drug
development and RWD evidence (payer support) generation. Identify and gain
access to external RWD imaging data sources. Curate/clean/organize large and
messy clinical imaging datasets. Identify and support imaging data management
solutions within PHC. Continually search for opportunities to automate
workflows and streamline processes. Support and contribute to the development
of advanced analytics and computational tools.

Required skills: Proficient in at least two scripting languages such as
Python, Matlab, R, Perl, etc. 1+ years of data science experience. PhD or MS
in quantitative field (eg mathematics, statistics, computer science, EE,
etc.), and/or adv. Life Sciences degree with significant computational
experience. Documented experience with Machine Learning, Deep Learning, and
statistics. Solid understanding of medical image formats (ie DICOM).
Experience with database applications. Excellent communication skills. Ability
to multitask and prioritize while maintaining efficiency and quality of work.
Internally motivated with a commitment to accuracy and quality.

------
eric0908
Sysco LABS | Search Software Engineer, Product Marketing Manager, UX
Researcher, Machine Learning Engineer, Product Designer, Product Manager,
Senior Software Engineer, Quality Engineer, Customer Engagement | Austin, TX |
Onsite | Fulltime

Sysco LABS is a technology-focused division within Sysco Foods (distributes to
500k restaurants globally, $55bil/yr revenue), dedicated to reimagining
foodservice through innovation. An extension of Sysco’s longstanding
commitment to deliver exceptional products and services to the foodservice
industry, Sysco LABS leverages customer and market intelligence, data-driven
insights and agile technology development to rethink the entire foodservice
ecosystem. Sysco LABS’ innovations will improve everything from the ordering
process, delivery, inventory, pricing and automation to the in-restaurant
customer experience. Operating with the mindset of a startup and backed by the
authoritative expertise of an industry leader, Sysco LABS’ mission is to
enhance the Sysco customer experience and consistently deliver revenue growth,
cost savings and new innovations through technology.

Please contact me at eric.adleman@sysco.com with any questions.

Machine Learning Engineer:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?32KE2kwh](http://app.jobvite.com/m?32KE2kwh)

Search Software Engineer:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?38KE2kwn](http://app.jobvite.com/m?38KE2kwn)

Senior Software Engineer:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3aKE2kwp](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3aKE2kwp)

Quality Engineer:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3KKE2kwZ](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3KKE2kwZ)

UX Researcher:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3pLE2kwF](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3pLE2kwF)

Product Designer:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?33KE2kwi](http://app.jobvite.com/m?33KE2kwi)

Product Manager:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3a6q6kwB](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3a6q6kwB)

Customer Engagement Representative:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ZKE2kwe](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ZKE2kwe)

Product Marketing Manager:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?36KE2kwl](http://app.jobvite.com/m?36KE2kwl)

People Operations Coordinator:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3yLp6kwD](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3yLp6kwD)

Talent Acquisition Manager:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3tLp6kwy](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3tLp6kwy)

ctrl+f: austin, texas, logistics, food, delivery, e-commerce, search, mobile,
ui, ux

------
jauco
Royal Academy of Sciences | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | Software Engineer |
Full-time, onsite only, Visa | $40K – $60K Build open source software that
slowly but surely links all historical data in Europe together

We're a team of engineers at the Royal Academy of Sciences in the Netherlands.
We build (or implement) Open Source SaaS software that allows users to work
their data[1][2]. We're looking for front-end / back-end engineers (we prefer
people who like a little bit of both) to add features for exposing the data
(search, visualisation) and for working with the data (distributes storage,
reasoning/inferring knowledge).

Examples of problems we tackle:

\- Given that you have about a million mentions of names in notarial archives
of the 17th century, can you make an educated guess at which of those mentions
are about the same person? Please note: spelling was optional back then.
Birthdates were approximations as well.

\- Given that you have two scanned pieces of parchment with handwritten text.
Can you detect if they were written by the same author? Can you detect what
constitutes the "main" writing and what are the reader's notes?

\- Can you extract all mentions of places, people and events from a text. Can
you do it with a lexicon that changes over time?

\- Given a 12km archive of decisions of a legislative body. Can you use
network analysis to find clicques based on voting patterns?

As you can see most of these problems are not "novel" per sé, but they are
often made a tad more difficult by the historical aspect. And they sure are
fun :)

We provide an environment where people enjoy freedom of work, where our
clients understand the uncertainty of experimentation (they're researchers
after all) and where all code is published under an open-source license.

We're using python and java (yes, voluntarily), react (I know, sooo 2016) and
we're hosting on kubernetes. We don't really care if you've used these exact
technologies before, but we do care if you have built up greenfield
applications as well as to have worked on applications that have been in
development for a few years.

Contract benefits: other then what you get in any Dutch company (which is
pretty good, especially for US standards) we provide you with a 38 hour
workweek and 30 paid holidays (outside of the national holidays such as
christmas)

Interview process: you send us some examples of real applications you wrote ->
phone interview -> at a later date a technical challenge (in person or
screenshare) -> final interview (finalizing the agreement)

Drop me a line at jauco.noordzij . di.huc.knaw.nl!

[1] [http://github.com/huygensING](http://github.com/huygensING) [2]
[http://github.com/knaw-huc](http://github.com/knaw-huc)

------
jscheur
NoRedInk | Director of Engineering, Full-Stack Engineers, Site Reliability
Engineers, and Engineering Managers | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE Pacific Time
(PST) to Central European Time (CET)

We’re an ed-tech company on a mission to help all students become strong
writers! Our team may be small, but NoRedInk is used by 1 in 2 school
districts in the US, and students have answered over 5 billion questions on
our platform.

We’re a group of friendly people who listen to and learn from each other. We
discuss past mistakes openly so we can adapt our processes to the challenges
that come with progress. Puns flow freely across our San Francisco office as
well as on Slack, and we have remote engineers spanning six different time
zones.

Our engineering team [1] prides itself on code quality and innovation. We use
the cutting-edge Elm programming language for all our new front-end code, and
have been migrating legacy React code to Elm as well. Our back-end is
primarily Ruby on Rails, although we are working to split off smaller services
as we scale to keep up with our traffic. You can read about our experiences
with these technologies on our team blog! [2]

In addition to spending work hours open-sourcing useful libraries we develop
[3], we also invest financially in open source. We hired the creator of Elm,
Evan Czaplicki, to develop Elm full time. [4] Evan discusses his plans for the
language with the team every week, periodically pairs with other engineers on
Elm, and cracks up members of the sales team with his lunchtime jokes.

We use Amazon AWS for our infrastructure and automate all of our deployments
using Chef and OpsWorks. We write a lot of tests, and use Jenkins for
continuous integration. Our process for new features begins with our product
team and in-house visual designer, continues with a GitHub pull request from a
feature branch into master, and ends with our in-house QA specialist trying to
break it before it reaches production.

We’re looking for engineers who want to work on a mission that makes a
difference and who are the type of collaborators that value kindness and open-
mindedness, over convincing the group they’re right.

For our Director of Engineering role, we're seeking an experienced engineering
leader who’s operated and scaled a high-performing team, cares about tackling
complex technical challenges, and maintains a high bar for talent and
engineering practices.

You can learn more about what to expect through blog posts about our interview
process [5] and on-boarding experience [6].

If you’re interested, please apply through our jobs page!
[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

[1] [https://www.noredink.com/about/team](https://www.noredink.com/about/team)

[2] [http://tech.noredink.com/](http://tech.noredink.com/)

[3] [https://github.com/NoRedInk/](https://github.com/NoRedInk/)

[4] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-
evan](http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-evan)

[5] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-
engineering-h...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-engineering-
hiring-process)

[6] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-
as-a-...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-as-a-new-
remote-engineer-think-about)

------
59243
Expensify | Full-Stack, PHP, Java, C++, iOS, Android, and/or Infrastructure
Engineer | San Francisco, Portland, Michigan, London | REMOTE, VISA welcome |
Full-time | we.are.expensify.com | $135K+

Expensify is the most widely used expense management system in the world, with
millions of users and more customers than the rest of the industry combined,
processing billions of real dollars annually. Expensify has ~130 employees, is
self-managed (no VC control), is extremely profitable, and is working to buy
back all shares to become 100% employee owned, intending to create liquidity
through internal buyback programs and eventual dividends. As an equal member
of the team:

    
    
      -Your voice will carry weight on day one.
      -Your responsibilities will increase quickly and without limit, as there is virtually no formal management structure to constrain your growth.
      -You will work on every part of the codebase, without being constrained to any team, layer, or platform.
      -You will receive a fair, proactive raise bi-annually, without you needing to ask.  
      -You will have the option (not required) to travel with the team domestically and internationally multiple times a year -- spouses and kids welcome (and paid for).  
      -You will be provided the best equipment, a personal mentor committed to your success, tools to encourage a healthy work/life balance, and a workplace that is safe, respectful, collaborative, and inspiring.
      -You will be truly welcome regardless of age, race, gender, orientation, or other affiliation.
    

Some of the cool things we're working on:

    
    
      -Concierge, a “supervised learning” AI-powered customer support platform
      -BedrockDB.com, an open-source, blockchain-based SQL database atop SQLite
      -SmartScan, an OCR/human receipt transcription service
      -Next day ACH processing many millions of dollars daily
      -Scaling realtime search across 30 days (16TB) of system logs
      -Cutting edge web/mobile technologies and so much more!
    

We are very proud of the team we have built, and would love to have you join
our large extended family around the world. We are happy to sponsor visas and
greencards as needed. All we ask in return is that you get shit done, without
ruining it for everyone else:
[https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-
done/](https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-done/) To apply,
just email answers to the following questions to jobs@expensify.com (no resume
needed):

    
    
      [1]What's the URL of your website? If you don't have one, why not?
      [2]Tell us about what it is you do (programming, systems engineering, sales, etc.), when you started, and what you've done between then and now.
      [3]What do you want to do with the rest of your life, and how is Expensify a step toward your long-term goals?
      [4]How did you hear about us? A job posting? Chalk on a sidewalk? From a friend? Let us know where you saw this opening.
    

Please visit [https://we.are.expensify.com](https://we.are.expensify.com), and
we can’t wait to meet you soon!

------
kimdrip
Auth0 ([https://auth0.com/](https://auth0.com/)) | Seattle - Buenos Aires -
Remote | Full-time | Engineering

Auth0 is a Series D/400 employee company with major growth plans for 2018. Our
vision is to provide the simplest and most secure identity platform for
developers, to make the internet safer. Ultimately, we strive for an internet
with fewer passwords. We're looking for people to join us on this journey.

Open jobs:

Senior Software Engineer, Site Reliability:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/e90541c4-d211-4d47-be6d-e0f1dc26...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/e90541c4-d211-4d47-be6d-e0f1dc2673be?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Engineer, Core Platform Runtime:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/1c85c240-9c17-4e52-8deb-1503adb9...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/1c85c240-9c17-4e52-8deb-1503adb959fc?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Director of Engineering:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/5c3ce59d-0abe-4617-aa5c-0304a75a...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/5c3ce59d-0abe-4617-aa5c-0304a75aa3a7?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Lead Engineer, Users Directory:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/5c85e005-2a58-4bfc-8819-a81a238a...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/5c85e005-2a58-4bfc-8819-a81a238ae24b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Engineer, Developer Experience (DX):
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/d82db161-b69b-4a59-bcb6-8aecf9bf...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/d82db161-b69b-4a59-bcb6-8aecf9bf6706?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Detection and Response Engineering Manager - Security Operations:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/fe7e2695-82ba-4935-ae3f-cab4f696...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/fe7e2695-82ba-4935-ae3f-cab4f6963f19?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Enterprise Solutions Engineer - Northeast US:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/9a30740d-39fe-4aae-a056-ee5988cb...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/9a30740d-39fe-4aae-a056-ee5988cbdd90?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Staff Database Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/a33e243e-eb4c-4d5a-a41c-0a23edd3...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/a33e243e-eb4c-4d5a-a41c-0a23edd3cb60?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Engineer, Release & Test:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/a8e66454-4009-48a1-901a-ef5f5a60...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/a8e66454-4009-48a1-901a-ef5f5a608c90?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Our hiring process is documented here: [https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-
engineers/](https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-engineers/)

We are a remote-first company and every year we organize a company offsite.
Below are some pictures from our 2018 offsite in Panama. We hope to see you at
next year’s offsite!!:
[https://twitter.com/YavorGeorgiev/status/996467095742361602](https://twitter.com/YavorGeorgiev/status/996467095742361602)
[https://twitter.com/woloski/status/997884112928215041](https://twitter.com/woloski/status/997884112928215041)
[https://twitter.com/barmercedes_/status/997975455755096065](https://twitter.com/barmercedes_/status/997975455755096065)

------
OscarHealth
Oscar Health is a startup using technology, data & design to change the way
people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare industry by
putting people first, not business and cost. We also just received $375
million from Alphabet - come join the family!

[https://www.hioscar.com](https://www.hioscar.com)

We're currently hiring for a variety of full-time/onsite roles in our New York
City office and now our new Engineering outpost in Los Angeles (Culver City):

Director of Infrastructure Engineering:
[https://grnh.se/5363f6b61](https://grnh.se/5363f6b61) Junior Software
Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/db1fe84f1](https://grnh.se/db1fe84f1) Junior Software
Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/df42e0021](https://grnh.se/df42e0021) Software Engineer:
Data/Systems (NYC): [https://grnh.se/d7514f0c1](https://grnh.se/d7514f0c1)
Software Engineer: Product Infrastructure (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/d7ca9c1f1](https://grnh.se/d7ca9c1f1) Software Engineer: Web
(LA): [https://grnh.se/5ced83341](https://grnh.se/5ced83341) Software
Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/1d737c291](https://grnh.se/1d737c291) Senior Software
Engineer: Data/Systems (LA):
[https://grnh.se/196c74d81](https://grnh.se/196c74d81) Senior Software
Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/6c2ba6b11](https://grnh.se/6c2ba6b11) Senior Software
Engineer: Web (LA): [https://grnh.se/04c41e691](https://grnh.se/04c41e691)
Senior Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/a4c0a8731](https://grnh.se/a4c0a8731)

Additionally, our internships and 2019 new grad roles just opened as well!
Software Engineer: Intern 2019 - Data/Systems (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/b5ecadee1](https://grnh.se/b5ecadee1) Software Engineer:
Intern 2019 - Web & Mobile (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/b81179c61](https://grnh.se/b81179c61) Software Engineer: New
Grad 2019 - Data/Systems (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/d9fcb9091](https://grnh.se/d9fcb9091) Software Engineer: New
Grad 2019 - Data/Systems (LA):
[https://grnh.se/f4ff6f211](https://grnh.se/f4ff6f211) Software Engineer: New
Grad 2019 - Web & Mobile (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/ecdf5dc51](https://grnh.se/ecdf5dc51) Software Engineer: New
Grad 2019 - Web & Mobile (LA):
[https://grnh.se/76d86deb1](https://grnh.se/76d86deb1)

Happy applying! Michelle, Technical Sourcer @ Oscar Health

~~~
katipallya
Hey! I'm a new grad that applied to Oscar Health about 2 weeks ago - do you
know when you guys will be reviewing applications? Would love to chat more,
love what you guys are doing!

------
jessbrzenchek
Braze | Senior Engineers (Android / iOS / Back End / Front End / DevOps) | New
York City, NY | FULL-TIME ONSITE VISA

Braze (formerly Appboy) is a customer engagement platform that delivers
messaging experiences across push, email, apps, and more. Our platform allows
for real-time and continuous data streaming, replacing decades-old databases
that aren’t built for today’s on-demand, always-connected customer. With data,
technology, and teams working together in unison, the Braze platform makes
marketing more authentic, brands more human, and customers more satisfied with
every experience. Each month, tens of billions of messages associated with
over 1.5 billion active users are managed through our technology.

Braze is a venture-backed company with hundreds of employees in offices
located in New York City, San Francisco, London, and Singapore. We’ve been
named a Leader in the Forrester Wave™: Mobile Engagement Automation, Q3 2017
evaluation. We’ve been recognized by Forbes Cloud 100 at #85, ranked #225 on
Inc.'s 500 Fastest Growing Private Companies, named a “Top 10 Upstart” by
Business Insider, in addition to being #21 in the Deloitte Technology Fast 500
List.

* Senior Android Engineer: [https://grnh.se/mcd7v31](https://grnh.se/mcd7v31) * Senior iOS Engineer: [https://grnh.se/b52nxi1](https://grnh.se/b52nxi1) * Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://grnh.se/h4psfq1](https://grnh.se/h4psfq1) * Site Reliability Engineer: [https://grnh.se/726bdea41](https://grnh.se/726bdea41) * Senior Backend Engineer: [https://grnh.se/rh1uey1](https://grnh.se/rh1uey1) * Senior Front-End Engineer: [https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1](https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1) * Senior Full Stack Engineer: [https://grnh.se/ea07c5a71](https://grnh.se/ea07c5a71) * Staff Engineer: [https://grnh.se/4a7949431](https://grnh.se/4a7949431) * Engineering Manager, Messaging & Automation: [https://grnh.se/56c2c14f1](https://grnh.se/56c2c14f1)

To learn more about engineering and life at Braze please check out these
links:
__[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/braze](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/braze)
__[https://www.keyvalues.com/braze](https://www.keyvalues.com/braze)
__[https://www.instagram.com/braze/?hl=en](https://www.instagram.com/braze/?hl=en)

------
juulikene
Relayr | Berlin| ONSITE | Full time |[https://relayr.io/](https://relayr.io/)

We enable The Internet of Things. Relayr is a well-funded and rapidly
expanding start-up. We have an extremely international and very friendly team
of 200 IoT experts in 8 cities across 4 countries on 2 continents! Our IoT
platform development is driven by our engineers and built using recent
technologies. We value good working relationships and engineers who stand up
for their ideas. Using our tools both internal and external integrators are
able to create valuable customer solutions.

We are currently looking for developers to join our teams in Berlin. Your
outstanding passion for all things tech, combined with your desire to solve
our customer’s biggest challenges with innovative solutions could make this
the perfect job for you! We'd love to hear from you!

Take a look at our job postings and see what's right for you.

Open Positions: NodeJS Developer (m/f) - Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=39](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=39)

QA Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37)

Frontend JavaScript Engineer (m/f) - Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=74](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=74)

Linux Software Developer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=110](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=110)

Full Stack Solution Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=71](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=71)

Scrum Master (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=112](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=112)

Agile Coach/People Developer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=7](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=7)

Check out our career page for other open positions at
[https://relayr.io/about/join-us/](https://relayr.io/about/join-us/)

Any questions? Don’t hesitate to get in touch! julia.rovnik@relayr.io

------
erre
Jump.Work | Frontender, Backender, Data Engineer | Amsterdam or London |
ONSITE (we provide VISA SPONSORSHIP) | FULL-TIME

Hate recruiters? Eager to disrupt the agency industry? Or just passionate
about using real data to understand human behaviour, and help people with
their careers?

Jump.Work is a Talent Platform in the business services space that applies
innovative _Behavioural Data Science_ and _Machine Learning_ to reinvent the
way professionals & companies discover and choose each other.

 _TL;DR_

You can either apply directly (those links say either Amsterdam or London, but
we're cool with whichever of these locations you prefer):

\- Frontender: [https://workstaf.breezy.hr/p/7f5f3ec9623301-senior-front-
end...](https://workstaf.breezy.hr/p/7f5f3ec9623301-senior-front-end-
developer)

\- Backender: [https://workstaf.breezy.hr/p/fecd600a8baa01-senior-back-
end-...](https://workstaf.breezy.hr/p/fecd600a8baa01-senior-back-end-
developer)

\- Data Engineer: [https://workstaf.breezy.hr/p/421d1648499101-senior-data-
engi...](https://workstaf.breezy.hr/p/421d1648499101-senior-data-engineer)

or shoot me an email (I'm the CTO): rodrigo@jump.work

 _The Long(er) Read_

We all know companies that have transformed industries (e.g., Google, Netflix,
Spotify) by analysing information about you and giving you personalised
suggestions that seem to know you better then even yourself – but where is the
equivalent for jobs? Netflix’s recommendations are not based on “back of the
box” blurbs - instead, they extract traits from movies and match them to your
taste, based on your interactions. So why are we still evaluating people based
on their “blurbs,” i.e. their CVs?

We use a combination of unique behavioural data, machine learning, and of
course efficient product development, to go beyond the CV and find patterns
that humans would otherwise not detect (at least not at scale).

Our longer-term goal is to be not only a preferred destination for
transactional hiring, but a compelling, intuitive guide to planning and
executing your career goals.

We have just closed a successful fundraising round and are expanding our team!
This is a super exciting time to join, as it’s still early enough that you'll
help us shape the foundations of the platform and tackle some very interesting
problems, yet we’ve already got enough usage, traction and data that you'll
have a real, immediate effect on people's lives.

We are very serious about finding the right mix of talent, passion and
ownership that meets our values, and is necessary for an ambitious early-stage
startup. As we grow, the expectation is that you will too. All doors are open,
from diving deeper into a technical speciality, to moving sideways into
another area, to mentorship and leadership roles - in the end, it's down to
you, your goals and your performance.

If you want to be a part of a big, ambitious story, let's chat!

------
ishwarn
Abl Schools | Multiple positions (engineering and design) | San Francisco
|Full-time | ONSITE | www.ablschools.com

Technology has made the world more connected, fundamentally changing how we
live, work and interact; yet traditional schools have not evolved to prepare
students for the 21st century. Replacing textbooks with tablets won’t be
enough. We believe schools need a new foundation. That’s why we’re building a
web-based school scheduling platform, that allows administrators to put master
schedules and daily calendars into a single cloud-based system. We are
creating the next generation of software for all K12 schools to fundamentally
change how they design, measure and improve their schools. We are also a
company that deeply values diversity in every way.

View openings, including sales, engineering, customer success, and design on
our site: [https://ablschools.com/careers/](https://ablschools.com/careers/)

\--------------------------------------------------

Personal note: I've been on the Abl engineering team for almost a year and I
love it. The mission and the team make coming into work enjoyable. We have a
diverse team, we're well funded, we have experienced leadership, and I could
go on. The interview process is, in my opinion, very fair. You won't be asked
to white board and we understand that the process is just as much as the
candidate getting to know the company as it is the other way around.

If you have any questions, feel free to reach out to me - my contact info is
in my profile.

\--------------------------------------------------

Sr. Front-End Engineer:

Your Impact

\+ Work collaboratively with the Product and Design team to understand the
experiences and pain points of schools, teachers, and students

\+ Define and build compelling new products and exciting new features that
give educators insights that will enable them to optimize how they use their
resources

\+ Use your extensive knowledge of front-end technologies to build high-
quality designs that are scalable

\+ Manage code review, increase performance, and communicate best front-end
engineering practices

\+ Create a first of its kind interface that will progress K-12 schools and
their communities

Qualifications

\+ Experience with Javascript frameworks such as React, Backbone, Angular etc.

\+ You should have a great feel for user experience and an eye for beautiful
designs

\+ Bring a deep understanding of best practices in design, optimization,
interaction, and usability

\+ Familiarity with the whole web stack, including protocols and web server
optimization techniques

\--------------------------------------------------

Sr. Backend Engineer

Qualifications

\+ B.S. degree in computer science or equivalent work experience

\+ Strong fundamentals in algorithms, data structures, and software
engineering

\+ Familiarity with server-side frameworks like Ruby on Rails

\+ Experience building large scale distributed systems and networked services

Your Impact

\+ Help set the direction of our company and product

\+ Measurably improve student outcomes

\+ Improve the lives of teachers

\+ Help spread new, innovative school models

\+ Give schools greater visibility into how they use their time and resources,
enabling them to better support their students and teachers

\--------------------------------------------------

Sr. Product Designer

What you'll do:

\+ You’ll think and design holistically to create a cohesive and coherent
product experience that delivers high value to school leaders

\+ You’ll tackle a complex puzzle--master scheduling-- and provide users with
an intuitive tool and process, simplifying a complicated workflow

\+ You'll create high-level user stories, UX flows, wireframes, prototypes,
design mockups, specs, and production assets

\+ You’ll collaborate with the internal schools and engineering teams, and
with customers

\+ You’ll provide actionable feedback gracefully and without ego, and won't
hesitate to seek guidance yourself

Qualifications:

\+ Impact focused: You’re a strategic thinker able to tackle complex user
problems, addressing fundamental user needs and delivering impact

\+ Project management: You've designed, coordinated, and shipped intuitive
user experiences from conception to execution.

\+ Ability to think big and small: You’re comfortable envisioning versions of
features many years in the future and working on a single feature’s first
iteration

\+ Design depth: Experience designing data-heavy visualizations,
recommendation UX and/or enterprise software is a big plus.

\+ Natural leadership: You enjoy taking initiative and owning projects, big
and small. The details matter and you're committed to getting it done right.

\+ Growth-mindset: You effectively convey your opinions to peers directly with
clear expertise and humility. You encourage others to challenge or build upon
your opinions.

------
finnley
Aptitive | Data & Analytics Consultant | Chicago, IL | ONSITE | Full-time

Aptitive is a Chicago-based data & analytics consulting firm. We were founded
in 2013 with ~30 full time employees today. We are a tech-agnostic firm and
work primarily with mid-size to large enterprises to provide business-driven,
technical solutions.

Given the right experience level and fit, we're also looking to hire to lead
practice areas and strategic partnerships.

* All experience levels are welcome, but ideally at least one year in development role

* Prior experience in consulting or customer-facing roles is preferred, but not required

* Understanding of the data and analytics ecosystem and design practices for data integration and data warehousing, including SQL development knowledge (and/or Python & .NET)

* Experience in Azure and/or AWS data platforms is preferred but not required

* Experience with ML algorithms and Python-based development for predictive models is a plus

Our work and technology stack varies by client, but we typically engage in
project-oriented work (not contractor/staff aug models). We take a small team
approach to project delivery, with a focus on quick deliverables and constant
client feedback. Our work spans across technologies, but is usually a
combination of data management, front-end analytics, custom data engineering,
and data science solutions.

Apply here:
[http://www.aptitive.com/careers/](http://www.aptitive.com/careers/)

------
charlotte-kao1
Ratesetter London ONSITE

Techtrack 100 - Fintech - Peer to Peer Lender RateSetter is changing the way
people think about Investing and Borrowing. So far over 50,000 investors have
lent more than £2.5Billion via our award winning online investment platform,
all without losing a penny.

Investing in and growing our tech team rapidly. Opportunities for Graduate.Net
Developers, Engineering Team Leads, Dev Ops, Senior DBA's, Big Data Engineer.

We work in agile scrum teams made up of 3-4 developers, QA and product
managers helping to deliver a top-class platform. As a RateSetter .Net
developer you will be challenged with building and delivering modern and
effective solutions for the real-world problems faced by our users and helping
our platform grow and evolve to meet the demands of the business. We are
looking to build a highly transactional and reliable financial platform
utilising the latest technology at its core. This is a critical role working
across all business areas and requires a fast learner who is comfortable with
change.

charlotte.kao@ratesetter.com if you are interested in finding out more or you
can apply here [https://www.ratesetter.com/about-
us/careers](https://www.ratesetter.com/about-us/careers)

------
a11yjobs
AbilityNet | UK | Accessibility and Usability Consultant

[https://www.a11yjobs.com/jobs/MxV8l-accessibility-and-
usabil...](https://www.a11yjobs.com/jobs/MxV8l-accessibility-and-usability-
consultant-abilitynet)

We are looking for someone with a passion for accessibility and usability to
join our team. The ideal candidate will have a working knowledge of HTML, CSS
and JavaScript and an interest in the current trends, techniques and
developments in the field of web accessibility. We are looking for consultants
at Junior, Mid and Senior levels.

The day-to-day work of the AbilityNet Digital Accessibility Services Team is
varied and can range from providing in-depth auditing of web/mobile websites
and applications to carrying out design, wireframe and specialist assistive
technology reviews. Depending on level, our Accessibility and Usability
Consultants also attend events, conduct user testing, provide training
workshops and deliver seminars.

We welcome applicants from overseas, however, to apply you will need to have
the right to work in the UK as we do not sponsor work permits.

------
adrxyz
Senior Software Engineer and Dev Ops Roles Available | Remote and Onsite
(Sunnyvale, CA) | Full Time | Email andrew@syllable.ai

Hi! At Syllable we're building natural language interfaces to enable
healthcare companies to have a conversation with their customers and patients,
through text or voice. We build NLP and AI tools to assist humans, reducing
cost and improving service. We are a well funded start up that moves fast. As
Senior Full Stack Engineer, you’ll have ownership of large projects and the
ability to shape the product.

* Frontend Hypewords: React, Redux, Webpack, React Native

* Backend Hypewords: NodeJS, Python, Postgres, AWS, Docker

Requisites:

* 3+ years of hands on experience building frontend applications (mobile or web) and backend web services

* Ability to learn quickly and contribute to new stacks and technologies

Bonus Points:

* BS in Computer Science

* Interest / Experience in NLP / AI

Compensation:

* We offer Silicon Valley competitive market rate compensation

* Stock options

Perks:

* Excellent health benefits for employees and their families

* Great vacation plan, we encourage work life balance

------
charlotte-kao1
Ratesetter, LONDON, ONSITE. Techtrack 100 Fintech. Growing and investing
rapidly in our tech team (currently approx. 40 in total across 2 sites).
graduate.net developers, engineering team leads, DevOps, Senior DBA, Big Data
Engineer. As a RateSetter .Net developer you will be challenged with building
and delivering modern and effective solutions for the real-world problems
faced by our users and helping our platform grow and evolve to meet the
demands of the business. We are looking to build a highly transactional and
reliable financial platform utilising the latest technology at its core. This
is a critical role working across all business areas and requires a fast
learner who is comfortable with change. charlotte.kao@ratesetter.com if you
would like to find out more

------
IgneousSystems
Igneous | Software Engineers | Golang | Seattle ONSITE

Your time is valuable - literally. If we're asking you to commit a significant
amount of your time to interview with us, we pay for your efforts. Read about
it here:

[https://www.igneous.io/blog/igneous-interview-
process](https://www.igneous.io/blog/igneous-interview-process)

Igneous is a quickly-growing startup that delivers the industry’s first Data
Protection as-a-Service for Massive File Systems.

Fantastic benefits, great engineering culture, and an opportunity to build and
grow in a highly-skilled team. React/Redux, Golang, Docker/Kubernetes, linux,
large-scale distributed systems.

Learn more or apply online at

[https://www.igneous.io/culture-and-careers/](https://www.igneous.io/culture-
and-careers/)

OR

Email me:

edwardpedini at igneoussystems dot com

PS Some of the people you could be working with:

[https://dzone.com/articles/parallelizing-md5-checksum-
comput...](https://dzone.com/articles/parallelizing-md5-checksum-computation-
to-speed-up)

[https://www.igneous.io/blog/how-igneous-selects-weekly-
relea...](https://www.igneous.io/blog/how-igneous-selects-weekly-release-
candidates-for-production)

~~~
dang
One post per company, please. This is in the rules at the top.

------
DocSndDachshund
DocSend (San Francisco)

DocSend is a content management system that has both top-rated culture and a
top-rated product.

We're looking for a Senior Software Engineer who wants influence on the
product (both current and future!) and team.

Tech stack is Rails, JS/CoffeeScript, Heroku, Postgres.

Learn more about the job (and see DocSend in action) here:
[https://docsend.com/view/7vf3288](https://docsend.com/view/7vf3288)

Or for the regular job description go here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/docsend/ebc75d63-fc3c-4329-aa30-975986...](https://jobs.lever.co/docsend/ebc75d63-fc3c-4329-aa30-975986eb8202)

~~~
dang
Only one post per company, please.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18114753](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18114753)

This in the rules at the top.

------
0x1538430204
I applied by emailing Matt here in the past and got an email from a hiring
manager asking to set up an initial phone call. He then flaked on the
scheduled phone call, did not respond to emails asking about rescheduling, and
I got a form letter rejection 3 weeks later. Would not recommend this process.

~~~
dang
We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18114701](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18114701)
and marked it off-topic. Please read the rules at the top.

------
gigatexal
User of Signal here, curious what the plan is to monetize to stay afloat?

~~~
audiolion
they pretty clearly state they mine every bit of data they can from users
phones and from notifications you send when you integrate with their free
forever service

~~~
thsowers
Do you have any evidence to backup that claim? Their TOS indicates
otherwise[0]: "Signal does not sell, rent or monetize your personal data or
content in any way – ever."

[0]: [https://signal.org/legal/](https://signal.org/legal/)

------
christopher8827
Hey, any companies here E3 Australian visa eligible?

~~~
tomhoward
Most US companies should be, but you'd be better to directly ask the companies
that you'd be interested in working for.

------
IloveHN84
> We do whiteboard interviews

That's awful, considering there's no hint on salary ranges for the positions

~~~
dang
We detached this subthread from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18113455](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18113455)
and marked it off-topic.

------
a11yjobs
Amazon Inc. | Front End Engineer – Retail Accessibility | Seattle, WA,US

[https://www.a11yjobs.com/jobs/29b9Z-front-end-engineer-
retai...](https://www.a11yjobs.com/jobs/29b9Z-front-end-engineer-retail-
accessibility-amazon-inc)

Basic Qualifications

Experience in XHTML, Javascript, CSS and general Web 2.0 techniques
Understanding of web services technologies such as SOAP, HTTP, WSDL, XSD, and
REST OO design and coding skills in Java Experience in a Unix/Linux
environment 2+ years of software development experience Bachelor's degree or
equivalent experience

Preferred Qualifications

Experience with WCAG 2.0 and ARIA implementation and accessibility best
practices Experience with the development of mobile applications for iOS
and/or Android Experience developing software using modern frameworks such as
AngularJS, React, Spring or Node. Degree preferably in computer science or a
similar technical discipline

------
AppZen1
AppZen is looking for a Java Engineers to extend our existing applications and
to create new applications. In this role, you will develop technology
solutions that are scalable, relevant, and critical to our company’s success.
We believe in building the right product, we believe in using best practices,
we believe in everybody's input. You will help drive us to a continuously
delivered microservice environment.

[https://jobs.lever.co/appzen/9229bc52-9223-4bf4-8f6b-75547fb...](https://jobs.lever.co/appzen/9229bc52-9223-4bf4-8f6b-75547fb09a37)

------
AppZen1
AppZen is looking for a Java Engineers to extend our existing applications and
to create new applications. In this role, you will develop technology
solutions that are scalable, relevant, and critical to our company’s success.
We believe in building the right product, we believe in using best practices,
we believe in everybody's input. You will help drive us to a continuously
delivered microservice environment.

[https://jobs.lever.co/appzen/9229bc52-9223-4bf4-8f6b-75547fb...](https://jobs.lever.co/appzen/9229bc52-9223-4bf4-8f6b-75547fb09a37)

